# Tartarian Adventure Tours: (Closed)



## Silverthunder (Jan 27, 2022)

(drop in drop any time casual RP- no commitment required)

Tartarian Adventure Tours! *now under new management*

Are you tired of the humdrum of ordinary self imposed domestic and social servitude? Do you vie for a thrilling diversion from biological familial and societal obligations?

Look no further than the mystical land of Tartarus, a realm where ice and fire live as one, and the laws of kings and countries need not apply! A sprawlingly infinite scape teaming with adventure and opportunity alike, Tartarus is a mecca for both pre-industrial ragamuffins to post nano-age toughs.

Learn amazing tricks only taught in the land of gods! Meet colorful demons! Try exotic dishes! Join a cult! Practice skills you never thought you had!

Whatever brings you to the realm of chaos and gods, Tartarian Adventure Tours is honored to guide you through your adventure every step of the way!

-

The creature, a local, hopeful of your interest, gleefully guides you to an empty structure nearby. Inside, a sort of gateway sat in the middle of a large rotunda. Just beyond, an ethereal portal of some design fluctuated and glowed a mix of garish colors.

"You have fan-" it pauses, face undulating as if there were some parasitic thing beneath. "Err, you got money right?"

The creature barely waits for you to respond before shoving you in.

_Well, here I go RPing again. All are welcome to join in at any time! I figured the best way to get into things as a new-b here on the forums was to just jump right in. So, come join me in Tartarus and let me guide you on your casual moderately family friendly adventure. _


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 27, 2022)

(before I enter, I wanna ask if there's any specific limit to what's allowed in, such as char species/race, powers and the likes)


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (before I enter, I wanna ask if there's any specific limit to what's allowed in, such as char species/race, powers and the likes)


(Nope! Any and all welcome; magics, powers, skills, abilities and all races/machines or hybrids there of are welcome)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (Nope! Any and all welcome; magics, powers, skills, abilities and all races/machines or hybrids there of are welcome)


(Noted, thanks)



Silverthunder said:


> The creature, a local, hopeful of your interest, gleefully guides you to an empty structure nearby. Inside, a sort of gateway sat in the middle of a large rotunda. Just beyond, an ethereal portal of some design fluctuated and glowed a mix of garish colors.
> 
> "You have fan-" it pauses, face undulating as if there were some parasitic thing beneath. "Err, you got money right?"
> 
> The creature barely waits for you to respond before shoving you in.


The elephant taur looks at the gate, curious but also hesitant to step in. He's waiting to see if the creature would tell him something about it, but then it abruptly asks him about money.

Jin : What do you mean I have mo- hey !

And before he could answer, he is pushed towards the gate.
... Kind of.
He would be quite heavy to just be shoved in like so. He looks back at the creature.

Jin : ... Mind telling me what's the deal here first ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 27, 2022)

(my guy is like this)


Spoiler: big boi


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 27, 2022)

The little rat is hardly a match for the beast before him. He struggles to shove Jin into the portal, grumbling and huffing as he put his back into the process to no avail. Why he would even make the attempt to try in the first place would be an excellent question. 

"Well- it's ah-" He grumbled, trying to shove Jin in. "An exciting adventure obviously! Full of exotic foods and stuff like that." 

"You look like you would- ah- really like frost leaf- or maybe some ninespice! Or you know-" He huffed, then stopped his pointless efforts, but continued to assume such a significant creature would be enticed by food. "Small things... err, well, ha! It's Tartarus! You can do whatever you want! And it's free of charge! Just talk to the guide on the other side, and he'll help you accomplish your wildest fantasy in there! Probably."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 27, 2022)

The large beast... doesn't seem that eager at the mention of food, surprisingly. He certainly looks like one heck of a big eater, but somehow he seems indifferent about that.
He does find the rat's attempt to push him in kind of amusing, though.

Jin : I'd like to no more before stepping in, if ya don't mind. I MIGHT go in, but doesn't hurt to know more about what I'm gonna get myself into, y'know ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 27, 2022)

"Ah- hrm, let's see... this portal lets out into a glorious place known as Nowhere! Right at the epicenter of excitement in the amazing realm of Tartarus! It's a place gods and mortals rub shoulders on the daily! You can't go ten feet without bumping into someone famous!" He replied excitedly. "You can also make a fortune there! Oh, believe me, there's plenty o' people needing work done. There's even a tournament going on right now in Nowhere to bring back the largest monster on the isles!"

He scratched his head as he looked up at Jin. "There's... a lot more too! I promise! And I'm not a liar, honest! And- and hey! If you don't like what you see you could always come right back! Soul and body guaranteed!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 27, 2022)

Jin : "Nowhere". There're gods and famous people in there, and it's named "Nowhere".

The beast repeats that name he hears witn an unamused and unimpressed look on his face, as he blankly looks at the rat. As if that's the only detail that really strikes the elephant beast.
They say don't judge the book by its cover, but even just the name of the place here sounds like some bland joke.

Jin : ... Whatever, I'll take a look. But one last thing. Why did you ask me about money earlier ? Because I don't have much to begin with.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 27, 2022)

"Oh yah, plenty of famous folk visit Nowhere." He reiterated, just to strike home the point and reassure Jin.

The rat walked around beside Jin next to the portal excitedly. "You know, you might want some souvenirs! No one wants to leave Tartarus without souvenirs!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh yah, plenty of famous folk visit Nowhere." He reiterated, just to strike home the point and reassure Jin.
> 
> The rat walked around beside Jin next to the portal excitedly. "You know, you might want some souvenirs! No one wants to leave Tartarus without souvenirs!"


Jin : I'll consider that.

He looks at the portal cautiously. Not to prepare himself for a fight, but to be careful in general. Last thing he wants is getting in a deal he can't get himself out of.
Then he slowly walks in.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I'll consider that.
> 
> He looks at the portal cautiously. Not to prepare himself for a fight, but to be careful in general. Last thing he wants is getting in a deal he can't get himself out of.
> Then he slowly walks in.



The moment he set foot into the portal it began to tug and pull him in, sucking him inside like a vacuum despite his mass. For a moment, there was nothing but the pink and purple vortex, until Jin tumbled out onto a wooden floor covered in a thin layer of straw. He found himself in a large barn or old warehouse, with a wide open and tall center running the length with a landing on either side above, lined with rickety doors and makeshift rooms.

"Welcome! Welcome friend!" Someone announced, clasping their paws together and wringing them in delight.

It was another diminutive creature, some kind of white slimy rabbit thing with a thick stubby tail similar to a kangaroo. He was sporting a simple set of goggles, a black breastplate and a belt around his waist. On his back, an egg shaped pack. He was by far the cleanest thing within sight.

"You look magnificent! Such mass, such build! You wouldn't happen to be related to a dragon ogre would you?" The slimy rabbit asked excitedly, practically bouncing in delight.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 27, 2022)

Jin panicks a little bit when he feels being sucked into the portal. The pink/purple vortex makes him feel like he's tripping on acid, until he finds himself in a barn.
First thing that comes to his mind is that this is just a prank/joke in bad taste, as he immediately feels like whoever set this up, probably set it up for him to be a farm animal (due to his taur anatomy).
Then he hears the rabbit, and turns around to see him.
He gets a bit awkward when "complimented" about his body build, usually because most of the time it's purely sarcastic, but he shrugs it off.
He also can't help that so far the two people he's met are pretty jolly and cheerful in their behaviors. He wonders if it's the same for the majority of others he might (or might not) meet later, in this "Nowhere" realm.

Jin : ... No, I don't know any "dragon ogre". And I wanna know, where am I and who are you ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... No, I don't know any "dragon ogre". And I wanna know, where am I and who are you ?



He entered into a robust and smooth bow. "I, am the magnanimous Dr. Fel-net Ing kwell. Dr. Inkwell for short."

Inkwell stood up quickly and put a fist to his breastplate. "You find yourself in the glorious realm of... Tartarus! A world of such immensity no creature has ever circumnavigated its face! If in fact it is spheroid in nature that is!"

He chuckled as if the notion of a round Tartarus might have been ridiculous.

"Now, may I ask your name good sir? As our first client of the day I would very much like to refer to you as respectfully as possible."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 27, 2022)

He listens to the rabbit's introduction, the name "Inkwell" strikes him as something familiar... Inkwell Isle in that game Cuphead he played before ?
He then listens on about this world/realm named Tartarus. Sounds like something out of tarrot cards.
There are some words that kind of slip his ears as he doesn't really know what to expect for an answer to his question.
Then, when asked about his name, he still feels skeptical about all of this, and isn't sure with giving his actual name just yet.
So he thinks of something else.

Jin (Nemesis) : ... Call me Nemesis. Now then, before I continue any further, I wanna ask, just in case. Is it possible for me to go back, out of here, if I want ? You know, in case I don't really find this place to be my type, I don't... "vibe" with it, for example.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin (Nemesis) : ... Call me Nemesis. Now then, before I continue any further, I wanna ask, just in case. Is it possible for me to go back, out of here, if I want ? You know, in case I don't really find this place to be my type, I don't... "vibe" with it, for example.



"Then well met Nemesis!" There was a slight bit of hesitation, the creature blinked his glowing eyes under the goggles a few times in rapid succession. "Of course! Any time at all! Though, ha, I would warn against excessive portal travel. Bad against the stomach you see." 

Inkwell practically bounced over to 'Nemesis' and seemed to start examining him in delight, tilting to the side and looking him up and down. "Now, I do try to ensure the health and safety of all my clients. Would you happen to oppose a quick... onceover? You wouldn't happen to have wondering soul syndrome? Block eyes? Hairy throat, nurgling eggs, pustules, soars, leaf sickness, the bendys or any related illnesses or conditions? Any post fetal teratogenic masses or growths?" 

He tilted to the side to gesture to the larger creatures tail, as if he were referring to that. "No shame in it of course!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 27, 2022)

Jin/Nemesis slightly reels his head backwards (despite his hunched back) at the rabbit bombarding him with a long question full of terms he couldn't catch on at all. Especially the last ones.
Until he sees that the rabbit is referring to his tail. He still has no idea what the rabbit just said with that kind of technical vocabulary, but he shrugs.

Jin (Nemesis) : ... That's just how I was born. I was born with a scorpion tail. As for portal travel... if with the one I came through, then yes, it felt like I was tripping on acid. Otherwise I'm used to teleporting through wormholes, so don't worry.

He clears his throat.

Jin (Nemesis) : Now then, do you happen to know a rat/mouse this size ?

He cups his hands together to mimick the size of the "creature" earlier.

Jin (Nemesis) : He was on the other side of the portal, trying to convince me to come here. Who was he ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 27, 2022)

"Wonderful! Most exquisite physiology! Does it produce venom by chance? You would just love our local chimera, I'm sure." He replied finishing up his quick visual exam. 

"Oh, Khiff? He's our model employee! You don't find better shape shifters than him. I don't think there's a single demon in Tartarus that can persist in multiple dim-" 

"Master master! Onno- Onno lost-" Another rat burst into the barn, scurrying over to the rabbit in baggy black garb with a similarly dark mask over his snout and a particularly long industrial knife at his belt. 

"Gods... DAMNIT ONNO! You had better have a damn spike sticking through your torso right now or I'll put one there mysellf!" Inkwell shouted at the other rodent. "I swear if you don't leave right now I'll show you what workplace safety really means..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 27, 2022)

Jin listens to the rabbit's response about that rat, and catches on that it's a shape-shifting... demon.
But he's distracted when there's another one running in. Things escalate pretty quick when this rabbit suddenly changes manner to be so violent towards the rat.
Although Jin himself isn't too surprised. He's seen this quite a number of times before. Polite and well-mannered on the surface, violent and has anger-management issues beneath, or just straight up cruel and inhuman.

Jin (Nemesis) : I don't wanna interfere, but having a spike going through your torso doesn't sound like "workplace safety" in my opinion.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin (Nemesis) : I don't wanna interfere, but having a spike going through your torso doesn't sound like "workplace safety" in my opinion.



"Exactly! See? Our new friend here agrees with me!" Inkwell huffed angrily.

The rat cowers quite a bit. "S- sorry..."

"Get out! You ruined the illusion! Do you think he'll feel threatened later when he sees you trying to rob the group? No! Now I have to get Rikiti to do it, and you know him a Ciff are already FAR to close to be doing cops and robbers together! They'll end up screwing in the bushes or something!"

The rat continued to cringe at every exclamation, trying to make himself look as small as possible.

"You know I could have got forty nurglings! Forty, for what his contract costs!" Inkwell huffed, nudging Nemesis and  assuming the olyfont agreed with him at his employees incompetence.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 27, 2022)

The elephant glances over at the rabbit, with his eyebrows raised.

Jin (Nemesis) : ... Actually, I meant to say that to you... uh, Inkwell right ? You said something something about punishing this one with a spike, so that's what I said. That punishment, with the spike, doesn't sound OK. Or "safe".

He then shrugs.

Jin (Nemesis) : Other than that, I don't have half a clue what's going on here, so can't give an opinion or agree on anything yet.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 28, 2022)

"Ha ha! Never you mind him. Why don't we leave this stuffy warehouse and I give you a personal tour around the block while we wait for any other tourists to arrive." He gestured for Nemesis to proceed towards the large sliding barn doors towards the front. "You are, after all, easily the most... significant client we've ever had, and that I believe is something to celebrate." 

"Onno!" Inkwell shouted, before tossing some kind of small capsule from under his belt towards the rat. "Greet any new arrivals. Your on portal duty. Do it RIGHT and I'll give you a little treat after." 

The rat nodded quickly in confirmation.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 28, 2022)

Jin (Nemesis) : I appreciate your hospitality, but would also like to ask you to treat me as equal as others around here. As in, don't give me any special privileges. And for you.

He then looks at the rat.

Jin (Nemesis) : ... Stay safe out there, Onno.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 28, 2022)

The rat smiled and nodded, bowing to Nemesis as they moved towards the exit. 

"So humble! Certainly an admirable trait." Inkwell replied in delight, "and don't fret! I want all my clients to enjoy the tour. Sadly though, I am only one person. But, of course, if you wish to leave our tour and go on your own or return home I wouldn't be offended either (feel free to drop in drop out as you like)."

"We run an open tour here! Thus, I'll show you to your accommodations first, located scenically up town!" He paused at the doors and, despite his tiny size, began to pull one side of the sliding panels open.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 28, 2022)

Jin (Nemesis) : So, that guy you told me, Khiff ? You were sayin' something like, shape-shifting demon or something like that ?

He asks as he opens the door with the rabbit.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 28, 2022)

Inkwell didn't really do much of the work with the bigger fellow being able to slide it open easier, but made the effort regardless, stepping out onto the cobblestone streets.

"Khiff! My most loyal employee. You know, I used to employ thousands of demons! Ugh, only a handful now, and the blasted fools are celebrating some nonsense holiday this week.  Dimo Eve or some such nonsense." He huffed as he hurried out in front of Nemesis to hold his arms out in a grandiose fashion. "Oh, and welcome to Nowhere!"

It was a dazzling display of of pleasing colors set on the backdrop of a midnight shimmering sky and a glowing seafoam ocean. In front of them, appeared to be a wharf, the concrete walkway across the road dropping into water and docks, crowded with all manner of ships and vessels jockeying for the most favorable mooring. Iron and steel airships hovered in the air just over the bay waiting to splash down between wooden sailboats. Some looked ultra modern and sleek, others were lined with pipes and tubes, while others yet contained no end of fancy decoration with no indication of a jet engine, propeller, or even a sail.

The small city, or large town, stretched around a sizable crescent bay, sprawling up a large hill all the way to the top, then curving around to each corner of the crescent atop of and below violent yet tamed cliffs.

The city itself was a bustling berg bathed in earthy tones and golden lights; of which appeared a mix of kerosene, candle, and lightbulbs and neon plasma, illuminating the rustic stone and wood architecture and narrow streets occasionally interrupted by wide avenues running from the dock to the top of the hill. There wasn't a single single story structure to be found, as space itself seemed a commodity with buildings stacked atop buildings, but in an architecturally pleasing way rather than haphazardly.

The people too, were a panoply of creatures of all shapes and sizes. There was a horse just down the street sporting thick furs looking more like a caveman than anything. Yet a group of wasp like insectoids walking up the street past Nemesis were geared up in all black space suit like attire with sinister red markings and radios scratching and barking at them fixed to their chests.

The name 'Nowhere' really did seem like a terrible joke made at the expense of foreigners.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 28, 2022)

Jin/Nemesis is a bit taken aback by what he sees before him, wondering how he never noticed any of this from outside when he was in that barn.

Jin (Nemesis) : ... Who named this place "Nowhere" ? Could definitely use a different name, heh.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 28, 2022)

He chuckled along with Nemesis, gesturing for the elephant to follow him around the wharf. "A jealous goddess ordered her followers to change the name on all their maps from Calico Bay and replace it with Nowhere. She took the name and used it for another island in her own domain to fool people into visiting. It's a bit of a dump now."

"Err- just, you know, careful what you say! She is the second most powerful god in Tartarus, and she takes insults rather personally. Pff, no surprise from one who gains their power from mortals' passion and such." He retorted.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 28, 2022)

Jin/Nemesis follows the rabbit and listens to him about the origin of the name.

Jin (Nemesis) : Aye, noted. Still, though, "Nowhere" doesn't really sound like somewhere you'd wanna visit, especially if it's supposed to be a tourist attraction, y'know ? Calico Bay sounds pretty nice to me.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 28, 2022)

"Agreed! Outerworlders such as yourself rarely visit Nowhere! Not as enticing as Sintale Beach or Fantasy Row... a lot cleaner though, people are horrible litterers." Inkwell replied. "But alas, the name stuck. And, the island is in a bit of a strategic local. The first port of call for any vessel traveling across the Abyssal Sea one way or the other, sky or water."

The armor clad wasps glanced over at Nemesis as they passed, doing a doubletake when they noticed him. One pulled out a tablet of some kind while the other seemed to take a picture with its helmet. 

"Ugh, you don't know how many years I tried in vein to get this place. Do you know how much tax revenue this place pumps out!?" Inkwell huffed. "But- this place is an independent city state! Its own professional army, and security pacts from nations all across Tartarus. Perhaps the most neutral place in the realm. Not to say they don't take stances- just as neutral as you could get for Tartarus."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 28, 2022)

Jin/Nemesis nods. If the local goes with the name, then the name stays, he just gotta roll with it. The history of the place is quite something to learn.

Jin/Nemesis : Neutral in terms of national defense, eh ? I like it. I don't exactly like picking sides, unless I seriously have no other choice.

He says so while taking in the view of the place. Despite the crowded population, there is still enough space to get a good look of the place itself, such as the buildings.

Jin/Nemesis : Oh yeah I forgot to ask, any customs I should know in here ? Don't wanna embarrass myself if I can help it, y'know.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 28, 2022)

From along the wharf, they had an excellent view of the city, double so for such a tall creature such as Nemesis. It was indeed a remarkably clean place for how crowded the streets were further ahead, in addition to the avenues lined with vendor stalls and store fronts. But the buildings themselves had additional accoutrements that, in any other context, would be quite out of place.

Modern cable boxes and utility polls mixed with lamp light polls and old fashioned chimneys interspersed with the odd industrial steel diesel or copper steam devices decorated and jutted out from various structures upon closer inspection. The old, modern, and the new all collided there. But the old seemed to be the base from which it all was built. No public transportation though.

They turned up the busiest avenue as they continued their walk, but it seemed like the insects were tailing them.

"Well, normally I tell visitors to either be the smartest and the most polite, or the biggest. You have at least one of those taken care of, and unless my intuition is wrong- ha, which it never is- you likely have the other as well." Inkwell smiled. "The place is such a melting pot it's difficult to pin down any specific customs. You see a deer, don't be insulted if they marvel or comment on your body, even if it sounds a bit... back handed. If someone's wearing lots of red and orange, play along with their insults and don't get physical, unless they challenge you to a duel."

He paused and his nose twitched a little, seemingly sniffing something in the air. "Oh! And how can I forget, if someone looks like their half dead and dripping various liquids, politely decline their suggestions."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 28, 2022)

Seems that the town has a mix of architecture styles. Not that it looks bad, but a bit hard to see everything as a whole, for him.

Jin/Nemesis : What's with that about people wearing red and orange ?... And for the ones you say "half dead", you mean zombies ?

Then he notices something, even though he doesn't even turn around or give away any hint that he's alerted.

Jin/Nemesis : ... Also, I think there are someone following us. Or me, I dunno.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 28, 2022)

"Oh, pff, they're just from the local hive. The bugs are always looking for new recruits, I'm sure they just like the cut of your jib is all. Probably too shy to speak with you!" Inkwell laughed dismissively. "Odd thing, this group has entire cities under the waves! You see a submarine, chances are, they built them."

"Ah, fiery colors you can bet are always wrathites. Big on their version of 'honor' and being obnoxious. Always like to fight. The Cult of Wrath. Disease and plague are the other big ones to watch for, not... technically undead, but they might as well be. As long as you don't breath in their fumes and avoid touching what they do you'll be fine. If you do happen to come down with a demonic plague, there are plenty of clinics around, some of which hate them enough to give you treatment for free!"

As they continued, Nemesis got a better look at the businesses on the avenue. They were mostly apparel and gear shops, advertising 'adventuring' with signs of swords, guns, and medical supplies. It seemed to be a big industry, and plenty of people who clearly had the look of tourist were happy to buy it up with absolutely no regulation whatsoever. Interspersed among these shops were the odd stall selling the same, in addition to food and snacks, but the smell of molten ore and metal shavings was too strong to tell if what they were offering was any good.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

Jin/Nemesis : Social distance, got it... one way to keep yourself safe, I reckon.

Then, when they reach the market area selling all sorts of weapons and armors, he has... a different look on his face.
He gets all quiet and doesn't notice that he's slowing down as he looks at the shops, until he actually stops in his track. All the while... doing gestures with his fingers, as if drawing something in the air ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

Inkwell continues walking for a moment before stumbling to a stop after noticing Nemesis no longer following. 

"Oh, uhm, are you interested in visiting a few? I'm sure they can find a way to accommodate one of your stature! Large fellows do come by on occasion." Inkwell explained. "Anything in particular you might be searching for? Maybe a little... plasma lance? Or perhaps a back mounted MLRS?" 

The rabbit for whatever reason, smiled a little deviously at the idea.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

Jin/Nemesis : ... H- hm ? Sorry ?

The elephant looks as if he is called off from his day-dreaming (or the equivalent of it, given the current night time) when he looks back at the rabbit.

Jin/Nemesis : Oh, uh, yeah, I wanna take a look at them. Sorry, kinda got distracted for a sec. But uh, just looking around. I'm not uh... not really the fighting type.

He glances back at the shops.

Jin/Nemesis : Any specific place you wanna recommend ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

"Ooooh, but of course!" Inkwell replied excitedly, clapping his paws together. "Right this way sir! Fin's Fine Feathers and Furs would be an excellent fit for you! I'm not certain if he has any in store, but he does sell special orders to giants and ogres such as yourself!" 

As they continued, there seemed to be a few more wasps around. And they all seemed to be traveling in the same general direction, though, they didn't seem to look at him as they walked, occasionally putting their fingers to their helmet.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

*Walks in mildly confused*


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> *Walks in mildly confused*



"Gah! Uhm, Welcome!" 

A large rat jumps off of his position on a rickity table. The room appears to be a large barn, the floor covered in a thin layer of straw. The main floor was bustling with other rodents setting up wooden tables held up by barrels. Landings on either side of the room above were lined with rickety looking doors, and the walls didn't even look like they went up all the way to the ceiling. Some othe rats were busy converting animals stalls on the first floor into similar rooms. 

"I is Onno!" The rat bowed, draped in black baggy clothes and looking more like an assassin than a greeter. "Welcome client tourist friend! What Onno refer to you as?" 

He pulled up from his bow with a giant friendly and genuine smile.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Gah! Uhm, Welcome!"
> 
> A large rat jumps off of his position on a rickity table. The room appears to be a large barn, the floor covered in a thin layer of straw. The main floor was bustling with other rodents setting up wooden tables held up by barrels. Landings on either side of the room above were lined with rickety looking doors, and the walls didn't even look like they went up all the way to the ceiling. Some othe rats were busy converting animals stalls on the first floor into similar rooms.
> 
> ...


"I go by Ronin," Ronin said looking carefully over Onno "I like your outfit, looks like something I'd usually wear"


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "I go by Ronin," Ronin said looking carefully over Onno "I like your outfit, looks like something I'd usually wear"



"Ooooh..." he nodded with a smirk, lifting up part of his baggy shirt to reveal a large knife. But to someone familiar with the trade, it was clearly a sword breaker coated in some mild poison.

He bowed again, but this time, it seemed more... disciplined. Like something one would see in a martial setting. "Ronin. Onno understand, father was same..." 

He cleared his throat then perked up again. "But Onno welcome Ronin! What bring new friend to greatest place in universe!?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ooooh..." he nodded with a smirk, lifting up part of his baggy shirt to reveal a large knife. But to someone familiar with the trade, it was clearly a sword breaker coated in some mild poison.
> 
> He bowed again, but this time, it seemed more... disciplined. Like something one would see in a martial setting. "Ronin. Onno understand, father was same..."
> 
> He cleared his throat then perked up again. "But Onno welcome Ronin! What bring new friend to greatest place in universe!?"


"well Onno, my target was supposed to be here but evidently not, so I'm exploring per se" Ronin said. She got a little closer and leaned close to Onno "Might want to hide the dagger on your side a little better bud, it was easy it pick up". She stood back up and looked around "Im also looking for new gear and gadgets"


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "well Onno, my target was supposed to be here but evidently not, so I'm exploring per se" Ronin said. She got a little closer and leaned close to Onno "Might want to hide the dagger on your side a little better bud, it was easy it pick up". She stood back up and looked around "Im also looking for new gear and gadgets"



He blinked a fair bit, but he seemed... appreciative of the advice and quickly corrected himself in his raspy voice. "Hrm, maybe Target somewhere in city? Nowhere is BIG place, but, also much people, and many interesting places." 

"Oh!" He paused and pulled out a crumpled piece of paper. "Welcome to Tartarus, a realm of mystery and wonder, fun for all ages. Join our tours and enjoy the full Tartarian experience, to include lodging and meals!" 

He flipped the piece of paper over. "Now master want Onno to ask if friend have things. That okay?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> He blinked a fair bit, but he seemed... appreciative of the advice and quickly corrected himself in his raspy voice. "Hrm, maybe Target somewhere in city? Nowhere is BIG place, but, also much people, and many interesting places."
> 
> "Oh!" He paused and pulled out a crumpled piece of paper. "Welcome to Tartarus, a realm of mystery and wonder, fun for all ages. Join our tours and enjoy the full Tartarian experience, to include lodging and meals!"
> 
> He flipped the piece of paper over. "Now master want Onno to ask if friend have things. That okay?"


Ronins hand quickly came to rest on the handle of one of her daggers "Depends on who that is and what they are asking" she replied


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronins hand quickly came to rest on the handle of one of her daggers "Depends on who that is and what they are asking" she replied



"Ha ha!" Onno chuckled, trying to reassure her. "You not worry, every person in Nowhere have weapons and things!" 

"Master want Onno to ask if friend have diseases! Uhm..." He paused and looked at the words on the card with a fair bit of consternation. "A- af- uhm, falgenesisis? Uhm, Tera- tertul- turtle-gunic growth? Say after birth Onno think... uhm, soars? let see... uhm, think this one funny word for puss. Oh! Onno know this one, Wondering Soul! That one where you fall asleep but keep walking."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ha ha!" Onno chuckled, trying to reassure her. "You not worry, every person in Nowhere have weapons and things!"
> 
> "Master want Onno to ask if friend have diseases! Uhm..." He paused and looked at the words on the card with a fair bit of consternation. "A- af- uhm, falgenesisis? Uhm, Tera- tertul- turtle-gunic growth? Say after birth Onno think... uhm, soars? let see... uhm, think this one funny word for puss. Oh! Onno know this one, Wondering Soul! That one where you fall asleep but keep walking."


"First off all, that worries me even more," Ronin said replying to the weapon thing "and no I don't have diseases or anything, Although I am known to be one," she said with a smirk


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "First off all, that worries me even more," Ronin said replying to the weapon thing "and no I don't have diseases or anything, Although I am known to be one," she said with a smirk



He snickered at her joke. "They say same about rats! But that only green ones." 

"You not worry. Everyone have weapon, but no know how to use. Onno put knife in debtor hand last week when he pull small gun out!" He added as a small joke. 

"Come! Let Onno show you Nowhere! You not want to be stuck in stupid warehouse." He said as he scampered over to the large sliding barn doors at the end of the barn like building. "Rikiti can greet next guests, he much smarter than Onno anyway."

The rat clearly didn't want to be standing around waiting for other guests, and he seemed excited to accompany someone as a similar profession as he, despite the possible disparities in skill.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> He snickered at her joke. "They say same about rats! But that only green ones."
> 
> "You not worry. Everyone have weapon, but no know how to use. Onno put knife in debtor hand last week when he pull small gun out!" He added as a small joke.
> 
> ...


"I'd love to see NoWhere" Ronin said "You want a lift so you don't have to scamper so fast?" Ronin asked when she noticed that he was having trouble keeping up with her stride


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ooooh, but of course!" Inkwell replied excitedly, clapping his paws together. "Right this way sir! Fin's Fine Feathers and Furs would be an excellent fit for you! I'm not certain if he has any in store, but he does sell special orders to giants and ogres such as yourself!"


Jin/Nemesis nods at the name and follows the rabbit.

Jin/Nemesis : I'll just look around for now, thanks.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin/Nemesis nods at the name and follows the rabbit.
> 
> Jin/Nemesis : I'll just look around for now, thanks.



"Of course! Sometimes simply browsing can yield the most delightful finds!" Inkwell replied happily, stopping at shop further up the avenue. 

Unlike most of the others, this one was clearly oriented towards taller individuals, making it at least a little more accommodating for Nemesis. But, the attire within had a more rustic... cavy feel to it. They were very pre-medieval Nordic, with a bit of apocalypse thrown in. Thick furs and leathers under plate armor and spikes. There were a few tourists inside browsing the wares, but they clearly weren't going to buy anything.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Of course! Sometimes simply browsing can yield the most delightful finds!" Inkwell replied happily, stopping at shop further up the avenue.
> 
> Unlike most of the others, this one was clearly oriented towards taller individuals, making it at least a little more accommodating for Nemesis. But, the attire within had a more rustic... cavy feel to it. They were very pre-medieval Nordic, with a bit of apocalypse thrown in. Thick furs and leathers under plate armor and spikes. There were a few tourists inside browsing the wares, but they clearly weren't going to buy anything.


Jin/Nemesis takes a quick look around the gallery, but then only nods, and slightly nudges Inkwell, telling him to exit with Jin/Nemesis.
Once out, he shrugs.

Jin/Nemesis : I forgot to specify, sorry. I'm more interested in weapons, not armors.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "I'd love to see NoWhere" Ronin said "You want a lift so you don't have to scamper so fast?" Ronin asked when she noticed that he was having trouble keeping up with her stride



"No no! Onno not want to burden new friend." He replied quickly.

The rat was quite diminutive, about half Ronin's size, but for some reason he insisted on traveling on all fours. He scampered over to the door and slid it open with surprising strength to reveal the world beyond...

_It was a dazzling display of of pleasing colors set on the backdrop of a midnight shimmering sky and a glowing seafoam ocean. In front of them, appeared to be a wharf, the concrete walkway across the road dropping into water and docks, crowded with all manner of ships and vessels jockeying for the most favorable mooring. Iron and steel airships hovered in the air just over the bay waiting to splash down between wooden sailboats. Some looked ultra modern and sleek, others were lined with pipes and tubes, while others yet contained no end of fancy decoration with no indication of a jet engine, propeller, or even a sail.

The small city, or large town, stretched around a sizable crescent bay, sprawling up a large hill all the way to the top, then curving around to each corner of the crescent atop of and below violent yet tamed cliffs.

The city itself was a bustling berg bathed in earthy tones and golden lights; of which appeared a mix of kerosene, candle, and lightbulbs and neon plasma, illuminating the rustic stone and wood architecture and narrow streets occasionally interrupted by wide avenues running from the dock to the top of the hill. There wasn't a single single story structure to be found, as space itself seemed a commodity with buildings stacked atop buildings, but in an architecturally pleasing way rather than haphazardly.

The people too, were a panoply of creatures of all shapes and sizes. There was a horse just down the street sporting thick furs looking more like a caveman than anything. Yet a group of giant wasp creatures were standing around just outside, geared up in all black space suit like attire with sinister red markings and radios scratching and barking at them fixed to their chests. _

Onno took a deep breath of the fresh midnight ocean air, taking in the sounds of crowds and merriment. "Welcome to Nowhere!"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "No no! Onno not want to burden new friend." He replied quickly.
> 
> The rat was quite diminutive, about half Ronin's size, but for some reason he insisted on traveling on all fours. He scampered over to the door and slid it open with surprising strength to reveal the world beyond...
> 
> ...


"Huh now I can literally say Im going Nowhere" Ronin said winking at Onno "who are the soldiers though?" Ronin asked shifting her hand unto one of her weapons. (the _group of giant wasp creatures were standing around just outside, geared up in all black space suit like attire with sinister red markings and radios scratching and barking at them fixed to their chests. )_


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin/Nemesis takes a quick look around the gallery, but then only nods, and slightly nudges Inkwell, telling him to exit with Jin/Nemesis.
> Once out, he shrugs.
> 
> Jin/Nemesis : I forgot to specify, sorry. I'm more interested in weapons, not armors.



"Oh! Oh please forgive my ignorance! I'm such a fool!" He bowed apologetically to Nemesis repeatedly. "Where there any form or type of-" 

"Hey!" Someone shouted from inside the store. "What, my work not good enough for you hu!? Not even going to look!? Too 'FANCY' for REAL gear you damn tourist!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Huh now I can literally say Im going Nowhere" Ronin said winking at Onno "who are the soldiers though?" Ronin asked shifting her hand unto one of her weapons. (the _group of giant wasp creatures were standing around just outside, geared up in all black space suit like attire with sinister red markings and radios scratching and barking at them fixed to their chests. )_



"They just local communists! They live underwater, but come up to buy things and catch people they like." He replied, waving to one of the soldiers, who, turned and started to walk over. "Nowhere is important island. First stop traveling across abyssal see in both directions. It kind of neutral, so many different peoples allowed here by Paw." 

"Evening Onno." The wasp said in a sinister insectoid voice, helmet fully covering its head, but made its mandibles look even more dangerous. "Who's your friend? A fellow shadowplayer I see?"

The wasp rest his hand on the hilt of a blade at his belt, the scabbard of which appeared to be hooked up to some apparatus on his back. A battery of some kind by the looks of it.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh! Oh please forgive my ignorance! I'm such a fool!" He bowed apologetically to Nemesis repeatedly. "Where there any form or type of-"
> 
> "Hey!" Someone shouted from inside the store. "What, my work not good enough for you hu!? Not even going to look!? Too 'FANCY' for REAL gear you damn tourist!"


Jin/Nemesis looks back inside the shop to see if that's at him...


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "They just local communists! They live underwater, but come up to buy things and catch people they like." He replied, waving to one of the soldiers, who, turned and started to walk over. "Nowhere is important island. First stop traveling across abyssal see in both directions. It kind of neutral, so many different peoples allowed here by Paw."
> 
> "Evening Onno." The wasp said in a sinister insectoid voice, helmet fully covering its head, but made its mandibles look even more dangerous. "Who's your friend? A fellow shadowplayer I see?"
> 
> The wasp rest his hand on the hilt of a blade at his belt, the scabbard of which appeared to be hooked up to some apparatus on his back. A battery of some kind by the looks of it.


Ronin said nothing she only pulled her hood up and her eyes began to glow, but then she turned around not letting Onno or the Wasp see her face. Suddenly the Wasp's arm fell off of the dagger and when Onno and the Wasp turned behind to look behind the Wasp Ronin was standing there without her hood "Looking for something?" she asked tauntingly. She hesitantly handed the blade back to the Wasp and he sheathed it but when he looked back up she was gone and she was now back where her cloak was. "Names Ronin and I don't like people who hunt me, that's my job" Ronin said cautiously as she looked around the area


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin/Nemesis looks back inside the shop to see if that's at him...



It most certainly was directed at Nemesis. It was, in fact, a massive elephant, though, neither as big nor a taur like Nemesis. The beast appeared to be a brown and black mammoth with gold ornaments around his tusks. He was wearing some of his own furs as well, making him look very much the part of a viking.

"No no! I get it!" He snapped at Nemesis. "Just go! You tourists are all the same, just coming in here and marveling at my wears and waltzing off like you don't even care about the work I put into them. Can't even take a picture and post it online or something and say how amazing it is." He seemed on the verge of tears.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin said nothing she only pulled her hood up and her eyes began to glow, but then she turned around not letting Onno or the Wasp see her face. Suddenly the Wasp's arm fell off of the dagger and when Onno and the Wasp turned behind to look behind the Wasp Ronin was standing there without her hood "Looking for something?" she asked tauntingly. She hesitantly handed the blade back to the Wasp and he sheathed it but when he looked back up she was gone and she was now back where her cloak was. "Names Ronin and I don't like people who hunt me, that's my job" Ronin said cautiously as she looked around the area



"Hey! Watch yourself dog! Arrogance and boastfulness are sinful traits!" He snapped at her, prompting the other two soldiers to hurry over, both gripping their own short swords tightly. 

"Ha ha ha!" Onno laughed at their expense, not at all hiding his delight. 

The main wasp growled, certainly mortified by the little encounter. "You're lucky the tower's watching, or I'd cut your miserable little head off and toss the rest of you in the ocean." He snapped, before turning to leave with his companions.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> It most certainly was directed at Nemesis. It was, in fact, a massive elephant, though, neither as big nor a taur like Nemesis. The beast appeared to be a brown and black mammoth with gold ornaments around his tusks. He was wearing some of his own furs as well, making him look very much the part of a viking.
> 
> "No no! I get it!" He snapped at Nemesis. "Just go! You tourists are all the same, just coming in here and marveling at my wears and waltzing off like you don't even care about the work I put into them. Can't even take a picture and post it online or something and say how amazing it is." He seemed on the verge of tears.


Jin/Nemesis stands there feeling guilty and embarrassed at his actions... but also doesn't feel too good about being called out in public like that.
But the elephant's rants, while not very appropriate to make it for everyone to hear in public... kind of hit home to Jin/Nemesis too. He walks back in.

Jin/Nemesis : Sorry for the offense, I didn't mean to. Your armors are all good, but unfortunately I'm not a good fit for them.

He would say more but he feels that it'd be overstepping the line so he stops himself there.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin/Nemesis stands there feeling guilty and embarrassed at his actions... but also doesn't feel too good about being called out in public like that.
> But the elephant's rants, while not very appropriate to make it for everyone to hear in public... kind of hit home to Jin/Nemesis too. He walks back in.
> 
> Jin/Nemesis : Sorry for the offense, I didn't mean to. Your armors are all good, but unfortunately I'm not a good fit for them.
> ...



"Well, actually not a problem! Why, I refit some of my gear for a dragon bigger than this entire building once!" He boasted. "Now, wait here and-"

"Hey you piece of $%(#!" Inkwell barged in from under Nemesis, stopping in front of him with a belligerent stance. "Leave my damn client alone! If he doesn't want to buy your garbage he doesn't have to! I bet these clothes are a ripoff anyway! These aren't even real furs! Look at it!"

Inkwell grabbed one of the pieces and tore some of the very real fur of. "Comes off like mud on aluminum! Who are you trying to con you petty  pachyderm!" 

The store owner cried in terror as Inkwell damaged the piece. "Gaaaaah! That's real wopertinker fur you bastard!"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hey! Watch yourself dog! Arrogance and boastfulness are sinful traits!" He snapped at her, prompting the other two soldiers to hurry over, both gripping their own short swords tightly.
> 
> "Ha ha ha!" Onno laughed at their expense, not at all hiding his delight.
> 
> The main wasp growled, certainly mortified by the little encounter. "You're lucky the tower's watching, or I'd cut your miserable little head off and toss the rest of you in the ocean." He snapped, before turning to leave with his companions.


Before the Wasp could leave Ronin summoned 12 copies of herself and she ran and got in front of the Wasp. "Let me get something very clear in your thick insect brain, I AM NOT A DOG!!! I am Ronin...THE Goddess of Illusions, War, and Assassins" Ronin said defensively "and if you have a problem with that, you can take it up with me" she said pointing behind the Wasp towards the 12 other Ronins


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well, actually not a problem! Why, I refit some of my gear for a dragon bigger than this entire building once!" He boasted. "Now, wait here and-"
> 
> "Hey you piece of $%(#!" Inkwell barged in from under Nemesis, stopping in front of him with a belligerent stance. "Leave my damn client alone! If he doesn't want to buy your garbage he doesn't have to! I bet these clothes are a ripoff anyway! These aren't even real furs! Look at it!"
> 
> ...


Jin/Nemesis gets pretty uncomfortable at Inkwell trying to "defend" him, but when Inkwell literally tears off the fur, his expression is that of shock. He slaps on the rabbit's hand, not too hard but still to make a point, and to make him stop damaging the goods.

Jin/Nemesis : What the hell are you doing ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin/Nemesis gets pretty uncomfortable at Inkwell trying to "defend" him, but when Inkwell literally tears off the fur, his expression is that of shock. He slaps on the rabbit's hand, not too hard but still to make a point, and to make him stop damaging the goods.
> 
> Jin/Nemesis : What the hell are you doing ?



He was surprised to be rebuffed by Nemesis, but leaned over to whisper, "_hey, don't worry, I got this." _He winked in some ridiculous attempt to prove he had the 'situation' that he himself was creating under control. 

The other guests in the store didn't want any part in the confrontation and began to quickly leave. 

"Gah! N- no don't leave!" The owner pleaded with the others. "You stupid rat you're gonna pay for this! I'll rip you in half!" 

"Ha! I'd like to see you try fat ass!" Inkwell retorted back. "And that's rabbit to you!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Before the Wasp could leave Ronin summoned 12 copies of herself and she ran and got in front of the Wasp. "Let me get something very clear in your thick insect brain, I AM NOT A DOG!!! I am Ronin...THE Goddess of Illusions, War, and Assassins" Ronin said defensively "and if you have a problem with that, you can take it up with me" she said pointing behind the Wasp towards the 12 other Ronins



The group gasped and scattered when they noticed the display of divinity, dispersing rather quickly. Onno gasped and put his paws to his face in amazement. To accompany all of this, a single random drunkard walking by gave a cheerful 'wooo!'.

"Is- is friend a immortal!?" Onno asked, paws still over mouth. "You- you cant do things! Other gods get mad!" 

Onno looked around in a panic as if he expected something horrible to happen.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The group gasped and scattered when they noticed the display of divinity, dispersing rather quickly. Onno gasped and put his paws to his face in amazement. To accompany all of this, a single random drunkard walking by gave a cheerful 'wooo!'.
> 
> "Is- is friend a immortal!?" Onno asked, paws still over mouth. "You- you cant do things! Other gods get mad!"
> 
> Onno looked around in a panic as if he expected something horrible to happen.


Ronin smiled she tapped Onno on the shoulder. "Look around," she said. When she said this the 12 other Ronin's disappeared along with the drunkard. But Ronin pointed to the bystanders to point out that all of them were "frozen" in time. "That's how I never get caught" Ronin said


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> He was surprised to be rebuffed by Nemesis, but leaned over to whisper, "_hey, don't worry, I got this." _He winked in some ridiculous attempt to prove he had the 'situation' that he himself was creating under control.
> 
> The other guests in the store didn't want any part in the confrontation and began to quickly leave.
> 
> ...


Jin/Nemesis : Both of you, stop.

He steps in and cuts them off, visibly annoyed. He looks at the elephant.

Jin/Nemesis : Don't call out customers in public because you feel they don't appreciate your products. I get that all the time, and I don't have 1/10 of the number of people browsing my times like you do.

Then he glares at the rabbit.

Jin/Nemesis : And you... I really don't want you, or anyone, to make a scene on my behalf like that. And I certainly can't accept how you openly insult his products in public like that either.

He looks as if he's on the verge of throwing out cuss words, but still tries to hold back. He also seems to have more issues with the rabbit than the elephant.

Jin/Nemesis : I just want to look around, not getting in trouble.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

(I swear me and @ScaratheWolf both make our posts at nearly the same time lol)


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin smiled she tapped Onno on the shoulder. "Look around," she said. When she said this the 12 other Ronin's disappeared along with the drunkard. But Ronin pointed to the bystanders to point out that all of them were "frozen" in time. "That's how I never get caught" Ronin said


Ronin then snapped her fingers and everyone became unfrozen, completely unaware to what happened


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin smiled she tapped Onno on the shoulder. "Look around," she said. When she said this the 12 other Ronin's disappeared along with the drunkard. But Ronin pointed to the bystanders to point out that all of them were "frozen" in time. "That's how I never get caught" Ronin said





ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin then snapped her fingers and everyone became unfrozen, completely unaware to what happened


"But- bu- but- but- but-" He continued looking around, terrified something _specific _was going to show up. "M- maybe we go now yes!? Ha ha! I show you more of town! Quick gone from scene yes yes!" 
He tried pulling her into the alley that separated the portal barn and a fish cannery.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "But- bu- but- but- but-" He continued looking around, terrified something _specific _was going to show up. "M- maybe we go now yes!? Ha ha! I show you more of town! Quick gone from scene yes yes!"
> He tried pulling her into the alley that separated the portal barn and a fish cannery.


"Can you take me to a weapons store or a place where I can make my own?" Ronin asked "Also what are you so afraid of Onno?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin/Nemesis : Both of you, stop.
> 
> He steps in and cuts them off, visibly annoyed. He looks at the elephant.
> 
> ...



Inkwells ears folded down shamefully, but the mammoth simply crossed his arms.

"Yah well, you're right. I apologize." The store owner replied. "My anger got the best of me. It's unbecoming of me to blame others for my lack of social media skills."

He huffed a little at that. "You're welcome back at any time." He nodded to Nemesis. "Just get that stupid noble out of here before I pound him into dust!"

Inkwell brought up his fist and made a rude gesture back at the Store owner, ashamed, but not one to leave an argument first.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Can you take me to a weapons store or a place where I can make my own?" Ronin asked "Also what are you so afraid of Onno?"



"Weapon store! Yes! Follow me!" He said abruptly, letting her go before dropping to all fours and darting forward towards the main avenue leading up the hill through town crowded with throngs of people. He was remarkably fast.

As she stood there for the moment, the air around her became just a slight bit colder... the cobblestone walkway felt somehow even more real than it had. 

Onno slid to a stop before rounding the corner, gesturing for her to hurry.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Ronin followed Onno "Onno" She said "I can sense people's emotions and your fear is why overpowering the rest! What are you so afraid of?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwells ears folded down shamefully, but the mammoth simply crossed his arms.
> 
> "Yah well, you're right. I apologize." The store owner replied. "My anger got the best of me. It's unbecoming of me to blame others for my lack of social media skills."
> 
> ...


Jin/Nemesis : Noted.

His polite manner for a "tourist", new in this place, is now like he's the one in charge instead. Or at least more dominant on his side now. He nudges the rabbit towards the exit.
He did hear some commotion from outside earlier but didn't really catch on what was going on, and he doesn't really bother either.
Once outside, he looks around the place again.

Jin/Nemesis : Where else can you recommend ?... Without any of this mess like earlier.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin followed Onno "Onno" She said "I can sense people's emotions and your fear is why overpowering the rest! What are you so afraid of?"



"Nothing! Ha ha!" Onno said, making sure he was in the middle of the crowded street, but still looking around paranoid. 

When she came over, he stood on his toes to whisper, _"Stay in crowded places..." 

"_N- now we go to Pepaws! Best weapons, right in middle of upper plaza, fun things happening there right now yes! Nice and busy!" He said quickly.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Nothing! Ha ha!" Onno said, making sure he was in the middle of the crowded street, but still looking around paranoid.
> 
> When she came over, he stood on his toes to whisper, _"Stay in crowded places..."
> 
> "_N- now we go to Pepaws! Best weapons, right in middle of upper plaza, fun things happening there right now yes! Nice and busy!" He said quickly.


Ronin followed Onno to the store but before they entered she pulled him aside and knelt down so they were almost eye to eye "Onno...Im a lie detector, I don't want to have to enchant you to get the truth from you! What are you scared and paranoid of? are immortals illegal?" Ronin asked him


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin/Nemesis : Noted.
> 
> His polite manner for a "tourist", new in this place, is now like he's the one in charge instead. Or at least more dominant on his side now. He nudges the rabbit towards the exit.
> He did hear some commotion from outside earlier but didn't really catch on what was going on, and he doesn't really bother either.
> ...



"Well I... guess we could go to the plaza..." Inkwell huffed dejectedly as Nemesis ushered him out the door. "The Lodge Square is where you'll find all manner of adventuring things, big weapons and all. It's where they hold the tournament every month, so weapons folks tend to set up there more often than not." 

He sighed once again. 

Nemesis might have spotted Onno passing by as he stepped out back onto the street, but the rat seemed rather distressed an in a hurry. And, on top of that, the wasps had dispersed, their interest apparently having shifted.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well I... guess we could go to the plaza..." Inkwell huffed dejectedly as Nemesis ushered him out the door. "The Lodge Square is where you'll find all manner of adventuring things, big weapons and all. It's where they hold the tournament every month, so weapons folks tend to set up there more often than not."
> 
> He sighed once again.
> 
> Nemesis might have spotted Onno passing by as he stepped out back onto the street, but the rat seemed rather distressed an in a hurry. And, on top of that, the wasps had dispersed, their interest apparently having shifted.


Jin/Nemesis : I'll take a look. I'm more a weapon person than armor, myself.

In truth though, he doesn't notice Onno at all, his attention still on following Inkwell through this... and, with the fuss earlier, he's still a bit heated to really mind anything or anyone else around.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

(I AM SUCH A STUPID DUMBASS XD I just now realized that if I were to read ALL of your replies I would know what Onno was worried about XD)


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin followed Onno to the store but before they entered she pulled him aside and knelt down so they were almost eye to eye "Onno...Im a lie detector, I don't want to have to enchant you to get the truth from you! What are you scared and paranoid of? are immortals illegal?" Ronin asked him



Once they were in the store bordering the plaza in question near the middle of the city, Onno relaxed a bit more. The enclosed space gave him clear comfort, as multiple blacksmiths hammered away at their stations, with adventurers and heroes excitedly watching their weapons' being fabricated in real time. 

_"Well, it just, uhm,"_ he whispered, _"God of... Shadows and Knowledge... not like to share, gods not like to share, and... you immortal thing, use shadow powers... gods get power from things mortals do so... that mean you... take power from him. And- and he not... like that Onno think... and he have... scary children. Thirteen scary children. They good at what they do, not hunt and... overcome. T- T-"_

He gulped, trying to speak. _"One sees all things. It has... many eyes, they say. And many mouths. Another has many arms... and other, cold breath..." _


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Once they were in the store bordering the plaza in question near the middle of the city, Onno relaxed a bit more. The enclosed space gave him clear comfort, as multiple blacksmiths hammered away at their stations, with adventurers and heroes excitedly watching their weapons' being fabricated in real time.
> 
> _"Well, it just, uhm,"_ he whispered, _"God of... Shadows and Knowledge... not like to share, gods not like to share, and... you immortal thing, use shadow powers... gods get power from things mortals do so... that mean you... take power from him. And- and he not... like that Onno think... and he have... scary children. Thirteen scary children. They good at what they do, not hunt and... overcome. T- T-"_
> 
> He gulped, trying to speak. _"One sees all things. It has... many eyes, they say. And many mouths. Another has many arms... and other, cold breath..." _


Ronin chuckled a little bit "Onno, calm down" she said "I don't think one little party trick would make the "God of Shadows mad" Ronin mockingly did air quotes at the "God of Shadows part" she had killed Multiverse gods and goddess before so this did not worry her at all


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin/Nemesis : I'll take a look. I'm more a weapon person than armor, myself.
> 
> In truth though, he doesn't notice Onno at all, his attention still on following Inkwell through this... and, with the fuss earlier, he's still a bit heated to really mind anything or anyone else around.



They made their way to the plaza without much strife, but Inkwell was a bit quite on the way. 

The square was a large space filled with stalls and lined with more stores. A massive lodge like building dominated the high portion of the block, more like a city capitol building or a mansion than anything, still with the same rustic style of wood and stone, but with decadent stairs and statues of 'terrifying' beasts and monsters. 

All the things here were most certainly geared towards slaying beasts and monsters. One stall sold exclusively great hammers, while another wise lined with all manner of axes and halberds. But, not to be outdone, a small airship sat among the stalls with an open window on the side sporting row upon row of rifles.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin chuckled a little bit "Onno, calm down" she said "I don't think one little party trick would make the "God of Shadows mad" Ronin mockingly did air quotes at the "God of Shadows part" she had killed Multiverse gods and goddess before so this did not worry her at all



"But Tzeentch is powerful god!" He shouted. 

One of the blacksmiths missed his hit. Another stopped mid air, both looking over at Onno furiously. "Hey! What the hell is wrong with you!? No names in here! You want the wrath of the gods to rip this place apart!?" 

The other blacksmith walked over and tried shooing them out the building. "Out! Out out out!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> They made their way to the plaza without much strife, but Inkwell was a bit quite on the way.
> 
> The square was a large space filled with stalls and lined with more stores. A massive lodge like building dominated the high portion of the block, more like a city capitol building or a mansion than anything, still with the same rustic style of wood and stone, but with decadent stairs and statues of 'terrifying' beasts and monsters.
> 
> All the things here were most certainly geared towards slaying beasts and monsters. One stall sold exclusively great hammers, while another wise lined with all manner of axes and halberds. But, not to be outdone, a small airship sat among the stalls with an open window on the side sporting row upon row of rifles.


Same as before, Jin/Nemesis does seem intrigued at the display of weapons before him, but he only really looks around, not exactly interested in buying anything.
He doesn't even have any money on him, anyway. Aside from a mechanic glove and a small hammer.

Jin/Nemesis : I was gonna ask if business is alright around here... but after what happened earlier, I'm hesitant. Still though-



ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin chuckled a little bit "Onno, calm down" she said "I don't think one little party trick would make the "God of Shadows mad" Ronin mockingly did air quotes at the "God of Shadows part" she had killed Multiverse gods and goddess before so this did not worry her





Silverthunder said:


> "But Tzeentch is powerful god!" He shouted.
> 
> One of the blacksmiths missed his hit. Another stopped mid air, both looking over at Onno furiously. "Hey! What the hell is wrong with you!? No names in here! You want the wrath of the gods to rip this place apart!?"
> 
> The other blacksmith walked over and tried shooing them out the building. "Out! Out out out!"


He stops himself when he hears another commotion nearby, and recognizes the rat.

Jin/Nemesis : Onno ?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "But Tzeentch is powerful god!" He shouted.
> 
> One of the blacksmiths missed his hit. Another stopped mid air, both looking over at Onno furiously. "Hey! What the hell is wrong with you!? No names in here! You want the wrath of the gods to rip this place apart!?"
> 
> The other blacksmith walked over and tried shooing them out the building. "Out! Out out out!"


Ronin stepped between the blacksmith and Onno "Take one more step and I filet you like a fish" Ronin said pulling his cloak to the side to reveal a fairly large, wide, straight blade made of obsidian is held by a grip wrapped in extravagant, ruby red-scaled leather with a
dual-edged and razor-sharp edge on the blade. "Im new here, he was simply explaining a few things to me" Ronin said, looking as if she was about to kill the guy anyways

Ronin looked to the side to she a giant elephant with a scorpion tail "I know that guy" she said to herself "He can vouch for both of us" Ronin said pointing at the elephant


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

(I'm seriously in love with the paladin/cleritc armor combination I have for my guy heh)


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin stepped between the blacksmith and Onno "Take one more step and I filet you like a fish" Ronin said pulling his cloak to the side to reveal a fairly large, wide, straight blade made of obsidian is held by a grip wrapped in extravagant, ruby red-scaled leather with a
> dual-edged and razor-sharp edge on the blade. "Im new here, he was simply explaining a few things to me" Ronin said, looking as if she was about to kill the guy anyways
> 
> Ronin looked to the side to she a giant elephant with a scorpion tail "I know that guy" she said to herself "He can vouch for both of us" Ronin said pointing at the elephant



"Who do you-"

The room shifted, like a tidal wave of oil- the blacksmith froze in place, and in the blink of an eye, behind him stood a demon. He tapped the blacksmith on the shoulder, and the creature fell apart into perfectly cut cubes onto the floor.

"Hello."

There was little time to react, ethereal tentacles exploded from the black mass behind the monster towards Ronin, Onno, and the wall behind them-


PC Master Race said:


> Same as before, Jin/Nemesis does seem intrigued at the display of weapons before him, but he only really looks around, not exactly interested in buying anything.
> He doesn't even have any money on him, anyway. Aside from a mechanic glove and a small hammer.
> 
> Jin/Nemesis : I was gonna ask if business is alright around here... but after what happened earlier, I'm hesitant. Still though-
> ...



"AAAAAAAHHHHH!" Onno came bursting out the store on all fours running in a serpatine pattern and shouting as loud as he could as if he was actively dying.

"Hey you stupid rat! You're supposed to-"

Just as suddenly, the entire side of the blacksmith's shop exploded into a cascade of splinters, with black spikes shooting across the plaza, some skewering unaware tourists and locals alike.

And there bathed in ethereal darkens inside the building, stood a demon.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (I'm seriously in love with the paladin/cleritc armor combination I have for my guy heh)


(ha lol I'm digging the vibe)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Who do you-"
> 
> The room shifted, like a tidal wave of oil- the blacksmith froze in place, and in the blink of an eye, behind him stood a demon. He tapped the blacksmith on the shoulder, and the creature fell apart into perfectly cut cubes onto the floor.
> 
> ...


Before long, everything happens way too fast and Jin/Nemesis doesn't have time to even react.
And when he can finally process what's happened... it's a demon that just killed so many people in one blink of an eye.
However, shocked as he may be, he stands his ground, and glares back at it. He doesn't make threats, he stays quiet. But the type of quiet from people that won't take any nonsense from anyone else.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (ha lol I'm digging the vibe)


(I actually meant to post it in a different thread not here, but I guess that's what happens when you're too distracted with personal issues)


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (I actually didn't mean to post it in a different thread not here, but I guess that's what happens when you're too distracted with personal issues)


(lol no need to apologize!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (lol no need to apologize!)


(let's make it how my guy appears as when armored and armed then, but he won't have the sword)


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Who do you-"
> 
> The room shifted, like a tidal wave of oil- the blacksmith froze in place, and in the blink of an eye, behind him stood a demon. He tapped the blacksmith on the shoulder, and the creature fell apart into perfectly cut cubes onto the floor.
> 
> ...


"Im guessing your the one everyones scared of then?" Ronin said. As everything exploded or was catching fire she didn't move an inch


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Before long, everything happens way too fast and Jin/Nemesis doesn't have time to even react.
> And when he can finally process what's happened... it's a demon that just killed so many people in one blink of an eye.
> However, shocked as he may be, he stands his ground, and glares back at it. He doesn't make threats, he stays quiet. But the type of quiet from people that won't take any nonsense from anyone else.



The spikes slowly began to retract, leaving the slain creatures to drop to the ground, but it wasn't over so quickly.

"Damn! What's that brute Hafgufa doing here!?" Inkwell shouted in frustration, waving his fist menacingly at the demon. "You're supposed to be in Hafingar right now you lout!"

As the dust settled, Nemesis could spot Ronin standing before the taller monstrosity. The crowd was already running in all directions in a panic, but a surprising chunk of people remained, drawing weapons and snapping to, ready for a fight. Guns and swords leveled at the demon, while medics and healers jumped to the scene. A positive quirk of a place as popular as Nowhere to be sure.

As people's attention were drawn to the tall imposing figure in shadow, some might notice the bodies beginning to twitch and bulge...



ScaratheWolf said:


> "Im guessing your the one everyones scared of then?" Ronin said. As everything exploded or was catching fire she didn't move an inch



"Perhaps." The demon replied silently, speaking to her through telepathy for a more private conversation. "You are capable of manipulating time. Demonstrate."

It was less a request, and more of an order.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The spikes slowly began to retract, leaving the slain creatures to drop to the ground, but it wasn't over so quickly.
> 
> "Damn! What's that brute Hafgufa doing here!?" Inkwell shouted in frustration, waving his fist menacingly at the demon. "You're supposed to be in Hafingar right now you lout!"
> 
> ...


Jin/Nemesis, however, isn't just going to stand there and stay quiet. He watches as everyone draws their weapons, while medics and healers come in. His voice no longer the soft type.

Jin/Nemesis : Everyone, evacuate immediately. Those that can fight, get behind me.

He grips his hammer tight as it emits a bright flash of silver-white and golden light.
Everyone's weapons has an aura of the same colors around them as well, including Ronin's : their weapons would now do x6 damage and their armor can resist x6 the damage from demons, such as the one they're facing.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin/Nemesis, however, isn't just going to stand there and stay quiet. He watches as everyone draws their weapons, while medics and healers come in. His voice no longer the soft type.
> 
> Jin/Nemesis : Everyone, evacuate immediately. Those that can fight, get behind me.
> 
> ...



Those that remained began to rally around Nemesis at the ready, obviously seeing the bigger ally as a good starting point for any conflict. But while his buff was excellent for demons, perhaps they should be more concerned with undead!

One of the healers shouted in surprise as the victims began to rise, tumors growing suddenly across their bodies and limbs expanding into vicious biological weapons. 

"Gah! Where'd that rat go! He should be protecting me right now!" Inkwell shouted once again, remaining squarely in the middle of the formation of heroes.

"Ha! Undead! this will be easy..." A barbaric looking wolf in red howled in delight. 

"Don't get cocky people!" A horse in knightly armor warned.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Those that remained began to rally around Nemesis at the ready, obviously seeing the bigger ally as a good starting point for any conflict. But while his buff was excellent for demons, perhaps they should be more concerned with undead!
> 
> One of the healers shouted in surprise as the victims began to rise, tumors growing suddenly across their bodies and limbs expanding into vicious biological weapons.
> 
> ...


Jin/Nemesis only clicks his tongue. Not concerned or worried at the undead.
Just disappointed... at the demon, for doing this dirty trick.
With a clench of his fist, a wormhole appears in the room. Then, from there, is what looks like a large mass of pitch-black, tar-like substance, with no reflection (dark matter) that floods into the room and quickly covers the undead, holding them in place... seemingly seeping into them through their skin too ?
Even more so, the dark matter also starts to twitch and bulge as they constantly shift around on the undead's bodies.
But when the dark matter retracts, the undead are no longer moving, they all drop on the floor again. The tumors are gone, their limbs back to normal.

Jin/Nemesis : Your target is the abomination before you. These are just its victims. Someone get them out of here, I'll get to them later. Everyone else...

He gestures towards the demon.

Jin/Nemesis : Send it back to the depths of hell from whence it came.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin/Nemesis only clicks his tongue. Not concerned or worried at the undead.
> Just disappointed... at the demon, for doing this dirty trick.
> With a clench of his fist, a wormhole appears in the room. Then, from there, is what looks like a large mass of pitch-black, tar-like substance, with no reflection (dark matter) that floods into the room and quickly covers the undead, holding them in place... seemingly seeping into them through their skin too ?
> Even more so, the dark matter also starts to twitch and bulge as they constantly shift around on the undead's bodies.
> ...



"Might I recommend just letting those two settle their little encounter on their own hmm?" Inkwell suggested, gesturing to Ronin and the demon in the building. "She looks like she can handle herself after all."

The undead weren't finished off so easily either, rising again but without their mutated weapons. They were less self moving, and more just puppets, surrounding the group and Nemesis.

Other allies were finally arriving from both ends of the plaza as well, or maybe to add to the undead's numbers if they weren't careful.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Might I recommend just letting those two settle their little encounter on their own hmm?" Inkwell suggested, gesturing to Ronin and the demon in the building. "She looks like she can handle herself after all."
> 
> The undead weren't finished off so easily either, rising again but without their mutated weapons. They were less self moving, and more just puppets, surrounding the group and Nemesis.
> 
> Other allies were finally arriving from both ends of the plaza as well, or maybe to add to the undead's numbers if they weren't careful.


Jin/Nemesis doesn't look too happy with the situation, and definitely not with Inkwell's suggestion. But he looks at the other fighters to remind them...

Jin/Nemesis : I will be damned if I cannot bring these poor victims back to life after we deal with that abomination. I cannot just let them be on the same receiving end of what that thing deserves.

Then he glances at Inkwell.

Jin/Nemesis : If you think you can handle yourself, stay. If you cannot... stay behind me, or make a run of it. I will make sure no-one gets hurt, as long as I am still standing.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 31, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin/Nemesis doesn't look too happy with the situation, and definitely not with Inkwell's suggestion. But he looks at the other fighters to remind them...
> 
> Jin/Nemesis : I will be damned if I cannot bring these poor victims back to life after we deal with that abomination. I cannot just let them be on the same receiving end of what that thing deserves.
> 
> ...



"You can resurrect?" The equine in armor asked Nemesis just to be certain. 

"I'm no combatant!" Inkwell retorted as the group was surrounded by the shambling puppet zombies, no longer strengthened by any biological upgrades thanks to Nemesis.  "Look, these damnable corpses haven't been melted down and congealed into a single gestalt organism yet, so that at least means the lich thinks this is enough to handle us, don't give him the idea he needs to try harder!" 

The zombies began their advance, trying to charge and grapple with the circle of defenders, and those securing the streets out of the plaza on the outside. 

"Gah!" Inkwell cried in fear as the screeching monsters pressed the attack. The slug rabbit climbed up Nemesis' leg in terror, trying to find safety on the elephant's back. 

"Look! Just stall for a little bit and your friend over there will either die horribly and he'll leave or they'll settle their differences altogether, just keep the heads together and I'll clean up the bodies afterwards deal!?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "You can resurrect?" The equine in armor asked Nemesis just to be certain.
> 
> "I'm no combatant!" Inkwell retorted as the group was surrounded by the shambling puppet zombies, no longer strengthened by any biological upgrades thanks to Nemesis.  "Look, these damnable corpses haven't been melted down and congealed into a single gestalt organism yet, so that at least means the lich thinks this is enough to handle us, don't give him the idea he needs to try harder!"
> 
> ...


Nemesis doesn't have the time to answer all the questions in the midst of chaos happening at the moment, and when the zombies start to get to them, he has to prioritize the zombies first.
He pushes his palms towards them, then at the ground, as he casts a mass gravity spell to hold them all in place. They now stand completely still as if frozen in time (though time still continues like normal).

Nemesis : I CAN bring them back to life, but we need to deal with that demon fast, in order to break his control of them. Only then can I bring them back. But you !

He snaps at Inkwell.

Nemesis : These zombies were residents and outsiders in your place here, DIED in your place, and you just take it like it's common around here. What is your problem !?


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 1, 2022)

(we still continuing this ? @ScaratheWolf )


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (we still continuing this ? @ScaratheWolf )


(Yeah, @Silverthunder can I get a new prompt? I needed a mental break after my shift on Sunday)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Perhaps." The demon replied silently, speaking to her through telepathy for a more private conversation. "You are capable of manipulating time. Demonstrate."
> 
> It was less a request, and more of an order.


( @ScaratheWolf you were at this part)


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

"Perhaps." The demon replied silently, speaking to her through telepathy for a more private conversation. "You are capable of manipulating time. Demonstrate."

Ronin raised an eyebrow and in an instant everyone froze besides her and the demon. But she took it a step further and time started reversing time to make the buildings and people reconstruct


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 1, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Perhaps." The demon replied silently, speaking to her through telepathy for a more private conversation. "You are capable of manipulating time. Demonstrate."
> 
> Ronin raised an eyebrow and in an instant everyone froze besides her and the demon. But she took it a step further and time started reversing time to make the buildings and people reconstruct



"Sufficient, and interesting." The demon replied, its metallic worm like head looking around for a moment.

Despite being entirely out of his depth, Ronin spotted Onno out of the corner of her eye, back after having run off but now with a short sword in both hands and his tail curled around a knife mid jump towards the demon from the broken ceiling, frozen in air with his maw open and massive incisors ready to add a fourth means of damage to his 'surprise' attack to 'save' Ronin from the monster.

Once everything was reverted, the lich once again stood behind the blacksmith, but this time, simply nudged the frozen form out of the way instead of turning him into a pile of meat cubes.

"Most impressive." He commented extending a hand, some kind of gold coin sitting between his spindly fingers, offering it to her. "While his kin and direct subordinates are more than delighted to invite ethereals to visit the Pantheon, the master of shadow and knowledge rarely extends such an offer. Once your finished playing in the mud with mortals, feel free to visit at your leisure."


PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis doesn't have the time to answer all the questions in the midst of chaos happening at the moment, and when the zombies start to get to them, he has to prioritize the zombies first.
> He pushes his palms towards them, then at the ground, as he casts a mass gravity spell to hold them all in place. They now stand completely still as if frozen in time (though time still continues like normal).
> 
> Nemesis : I CAN bring them back to life, but we need to deal with that demon fast, in order to break his control of them. Only then can I bring them back. But you !
> ...



 Before inkwell could respond, the world shifted in an instant around Nemesis. The crowd had returned, the defenders were back to perusing various weapons, and the dead were suddenly once again walking about. 

Until the formerly deceased began to double over in pain, most vomiting to a severe degree and causing quite a disgusting commotion among the market goers. However, they were no worse for ware. 

"Wha- what just happened?" Inkwell blinked for a moment in confusion.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Sufficient, and interesting." The demon replied, its metallic worm like head looking around for a moment.
> 
> Despite being entirely out of his depth, Ronin spotted Onno out of the corner of her eye, back after having run off but now with a short sword in both hands and his tail curled around a knife mid jump towards the demon from the broken ceiling, frozen in air with his maw open and massive incisors ready to add a fourth means of damage to his 'surprise' attack to 'save' Ronin from the monster.
> 
> ...


"And why would I care to visit someone who just killed countless people because someone said your name?" Ronin asked grudgedly, while pointing at the crowd, who was alive, thanks to Ronin


----------



## Vic (Feb 1, 2022)

*Wakes up in a strange land*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 1, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "And why would I care to visit someone who just killed countless people because someone said your name?" Ronin asked grudgedly, while pointing at the crowd, who was alive, thanks to Ronin



"I am not the master of shadows." He stated. "I act on his behalf with discretion. Was I a fool to believe your power was sufficient enough to correct the situation? Mortals come and go, but immortals are forever."

"You're welcome to decline the invitation." He added, lowering his hand with the coin. "Either way, I found what I came here for. Welcome to Tartarus..." 

The demon receded back into the oily inky portal he came from, and the room began to turn to normal once more.

Onno, once again behind Ronin, rubbed his head. The blacksmith in front of her, in the middle of trying to kick the two out, suddenly stopped, clutching his stomach. 

"Oh- oh gods- I uh... I don't feel so-" He spilled his lunch on the ground in front of her.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "I am not the master of shadows." He stated. "I act on his behalf with discretion. Was I a fool to believe your power was sufficient enough to correct the situation? Mortals come and go, but immortals are forever."
> 
> "You're welcome to decline the invitation." He added, lowering his hand with the coin. "Either way, I found what I came here for. Welcome to Tartarus..."
> 
> ...


Ronin smirked she knew something the demon didn't. While she was reversing time, she also stopped it and embedded a tracker in the brain of the demon. "Lets find some weapons" she said to Onno


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 1, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> *Wakes up in a strange land*



"Why hello friend!" A tiny mouse standing on a table shouted, small enough to easily fit in the palm of the hand.

You find yourself standing in the middle of a busy two story barn with a floor covered in a thin layer of hay. It had a very western asthetic to it, with giant rats, some bigger than you, hauling wooden surfaces around and placing them on barrels to make tables, with more barrels acting as chairs around them. There was a wide open middle, with enclosed stalls converted into rooms on either side, with a landing on either side on the seond story with a similar room style set up. They didn't look particularly private, given the walls didn't even extend all the way up to the ceiling.

There were quite a few touristy looking people excitedly chattering around you, but the tiny mouse on the table focused on you, waving. He was sporting some very steampunk attire, with green goggles, a backpack, and what must have been a wingsuit, almost making him look like a flying squirrel. 

"Welcome to the Tartarian Adventure Tours! You must be so excited to visit the land of chaos and coolness! My name is Rikiti! May I ask yours?" He took a tiny flourishing bow.


----------



## Vic (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Why hello friend!" A tiny mouse standing on a table shouted, small enough to easily fit in the palm of the hand.
> 
> You find yourself standing in the middle of a busy two story barn with a floor covered in a thin layer of hay. It had a very western asthetic to it, with giant rats, some bigger than you, hauling wooden surfaces around and placing them on barrels to make tables, with more barrels acting as chairs around them. There was a wide open middle, with enclosed stalls converted into rooms on either side, with a landing on either side on the seond story with a similar room style set up. They didn't look particularly private, given the walls didn't even extend all the way up to the ceiling.
> 
> ...


Vic very nervously looked around "Im Victoria, but I go by Vic" Vic replied "How did I end up here?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 1, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> Vic very nervously looked around "Im Victoria, but I go by Vic" Vic replied "How did I end up here?"



"Well it's quite simple actually, you walked through an interdimensional rift through time and space! Not to be confused with a wormhole, black whole, white whole, or a Cygnus anomaly. I would think of it more as a singularity connected between two quantum entangled particles expanded through Virgo Dilation via arcanic means. I'm not really partial to that particular method myself, but it's much easier for demons to maintain." He assured Vic.

"Now, before you proceed any further, would you submit to a minor medical questioner?" He asked with a wide friendly smile.


ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin smirked she knew something the demon didn't. While she was reversing time, she also stopped it and embedded a tracker in the brain of the demon. "Lets find some weapons" she said to Onno



"Did... did Onno kill monster?" He asked, entirely confused as he walked out with Ronin.


PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis doesn't have the time to answer all the questions in the midst of chaos happening at the moment, and when the zombies start to get to them, he has to prioritize the zombies first.
> He pushes his palms towards them, then at the ground, as he casts a mass gravity spell to hold them all in place. They now stand completely still as if frozen in time (though time still continues like normal).
> 
> Nemesis : I CAN bring them back to life, but we need to deal with that demon fast, in order to break his control of them. Only then can I bring them back. But you !
> ...



Before either Nemesis or Inkwell could take stock of the situation any further, Ronin and Onno stepped out of the now repaired custom weapons shop.

"Onno! What did you do this time!?" Inkwell demanded, assuming it was probably the rat's fault somehow.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Did... did Onno kill monster?" He asked, entirely confused as he walked out with Ronin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ronin spun and looked at Inkwell "You are a complete jerk" she said "you treat your assistant like a piece of trash when he did nothing wrong...oh and you're welcome for saving your life...and you scream like a baby by the way". Ronin and Onno walked into the store


----------



## Vic (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well it's quite simple actually, you walked through an interdimensional rift through time and space! Not to be confused with a wormhole, black whole, white whole, or a Cygnus anomaly. I would think of it more as a singularity connected between two quantum entangled particles expanded through Virgo Dilation via arcanic means. I'm not really partial to that particular method myself, but it's much easier for demons to maintain." He assured Vic.
> 
> "Now, before you proceed any further, would you submit to a minor medical questioner?" He asked with a wide friendly smile.


Vic's eyebrow raised "Sure" she said


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 1, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> Vic's eyebrow raised "Sure" she said



"Great!" he replied, delighted as he took out a tiny clipboard and and equally tiny pen.

He began looking over the papers for a moment, looking back up at Vic on occasion. "You wouldn't happen to have any limbs or parts you weren't born with would you? It's important you answer truthfully, body snatchers are always on the hunt for fresh unique limbs and we wouldn't want you to be snatched up by an octopus now would we!" He chuckled at the notion.

"Other than that, feeling healthy and well today? You have a history of passing out and waking up in strange places? Wondering Soul syndrome is very common in Tartarus, believe it or not."



ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin spun and looked at Inkwell "You are a complete jerk" she said "you treat your assistant like a piece of trash when he did nothing wrong...oh and you're welcome for saving your life...and you scream like a baby by the way". Ronin and Onno walked into the store




"A- a baby!?" Inkwell scoffed incredulously, totally lost for words as the two walked by to the next store over. 

Onno kept close by, looking back at Inkwell then to Ronin repeatedly, unsure how to approach the situation. Ears down, he tried to stay quiet on the matter, no need to get in even more trouble by anyone. 

The store next door seemed a bit... run down. The main room was empty, save for a very robust smithing station that dominated the back half of the room, a single door right behind that leading to the backrooms and stairs. It was dirty, and didn't really even look like a business. There was only a single barrel and a single weapon in that, but it looked to be fantastic quality, though not very decorative. 

A hulking grey wolf lumbered through the maze of smelters and anvils, working diligently. He had a few furs over his shoulders and a chainmail skirt with a crimson red apron over top. 

Onno tugged Ronin's robe to get her attention, "Wrathite, mean person. They never happy. Always want to fight."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "A- a baby!?" Inkwell scoffed incredulously, totally lost for words as the two walked by to the next store over.
> 
> Onno kept close by, looking back at Inkwell then to Ronin repeatedly, unsure how to approach the situation. Ears down, he tried to stay quiet on the matter, no need to get in even more trouble by anyone.
> 
> ...


"Onno, look around this guy is only trying to provide with very few things" Ronin said "Excuse me, I need a few blades forged and I can pay whatever price you set"


----------



## Vic (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Great!" he replied, delighted as he took out a tiny clipboard and and equally tiny pen.
> 
> He began looking over the papers for a moment, looking back up at Vic on occasion. "You wouldn't happen to have any limbs or parts you weren't born with would you? It's important you answer truthfully, body snatchers are always on the hunt for fresh unique limbs and we wouldn't want you to be snatched up by an octopus now would we!" He chuckled at the notion.
> 
> "Other than that, feeling healthy and well today? You have a history of passing out and waking up in strange places? Wondering Soul syndrome is very common in Tartarus, believe it or not."


"Nope all 100% natural," Vic said "and yes Im feeling fine"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Before inkwell could respond, the world shifted in an instant around Nemesis. The crowd had returned, the defenders were back to perusing various weapons, and the dead were suddenly once again walking about.
> 
> Until the formerly deceased began to double over in pain, most vomiting to a severe degree and causing quite a disgusting commotion among the market goers. However, they were no worse for ware.
> 
> "Wha- what just happened?" Inkwell blinked for a moment in confusion.





Silverthunder said:


> Before either Nemesis or Inkwell could take stock of the situation any further, Ronin and Onno stepped out of the now repaired custom weapons shop.
> 
> "Onno! What did you do this time!?" Inkwell demanded, assuming it was probably the rat's fault somehow.





ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin spun and looked at Inkwell "You are a complete jerk" she said "you treat your assistant like a piece of trash when he did nothing wrong...oh and you're welcome for saving your life...and you scream like a baby by the way". Ronin and Onno walked into the store


Nemesis finds everything turned back to normal before he knows what happened.
Everyone is saved once again.
But he knows it wasn't his doing. Someone reverses the time to turn everything back.
He doesn't really bother with the argument happening between Inkwell and Ronin, instead still needs time to process all of that.
Then he briefly looks at his own hands, before turning his gaze to the shops. He only sighs, his voice completely trails off.

Nemesis : Just leave her be.

He takes a look around the place again.

Nemesis : ... I thought of opening my own weapon shop here, but competition seems tough, doesn't it ?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : ... I thought of opening my own weapon shop here, but competition seems tough, doesn't it ?


"I don't know" Ronin said telepathically "You might get business easier"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 1, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "I don't know" Ronin said telepathically "You might get business easier"


He slightly frowns when hearing her inside his head, and doesn't respond about that topic. He's not feeling too good, but about something else as well.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He slightly frowns when hearing her inside his head, and doesn't respond about that topic. He's not feeling too good, but about something else as well.


"WAIT before you kick me out...there is something cursed about this place," Ronin said "but you are the only one who remembers anything happening". There was a slight pause and then Nemesis was able to see Ronins memory of the Demon..."See what I mean?" She asked


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 1, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "WAIT before you kick me out...there is something cursed about this place," Ronin said "but you are the only one who remembers anything happening". There was a slight pause and then Nemesis was able to see Ronins memory of the Demon..."See what I mean?" She asked


Nemesis still doesn't feel good.

Nemesis : I'm not gonna, and I can't, kick you out. This isn't my place. I'm just visiting here. And no, I don't remember anything, I just guessed that someone, probably you, reversed time. Because... you're the only ACTUAL person that remembers it all, are you not ? When everything just suddenly snapped back to before that demon showed up.

However, Ronin's memory of the demon allows him to "watch" the two's conversation.

Nemesis : ... Why do you need to buy weapons when you are already so powerful ? What's the point ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 1, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> "Nope all 100% natural," Vic said "and yes Im feeling fine"



"Fantastic!" Rikit replied, tossing the tiny clipboard and pen over his shoulder. 

He jumped off the table and extended his little wingsuit, flying around like a literal bat out of hell, buzzing around Vic a few times before landing on her shoulder. "I like to give interdimensional visitors a personal experience! What tickles your fancy miss? You're not a fighter, but perhaps you like books and film? Or maybe a magic show? Ah- or are you... a thrill seeker?" He squeaked. 

He jumped off her shoulder and zipped around a little more before gliding over to the closed barn doors at the end. He made a motion for her to follow, then ordered two nearby rats to prepare to open said doors. 



ScaratheWolf said:


> "Onno, look around this guy is only trying to provide with very few things" Ronin said "Excuse me, I need a few blades forged and I can pay whatever price you set"



Onno's ears folded a little as he gave an apologetic bow. 

The wolf turned, looking quite gruff and old. "What for?" He asked with a quiet soft voice, despite his intense looking features. 

"You look like a shadow agent, but you've come to me. So you're not from Tartarus, but you don't have the look of a tourist. I apologize, I don't forge weeping blades, but I appreciate the consideration." He said, gesturing to the poison long knife at Onno's side. 



PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis finds everything turned back to normal before he knows what happened.
> Everyone is saved once again.
> But he knows it wasn't his doing. Someone reverses the time to turn everything back.
> He doesn't really bother with the argument happening between Inkwell and Ronin, instead still needs time to process all of that.
> ...



Inkwell just watches as Ronin walks off with Onno, unsure of how to respond to the encounter. 

"Ah-" He begins before Nemesis interjected and narrowed his eyes. "Hmmm... I've met her type before. Must be important to get that kind of attention." 

He looked up at Nemesis with a smile. "Ah, don't be so down. On the contrary, weapons and gear are always in demand here. Given what happened the last thirty minutes... Due to Nowhere's relative neutrality, foreign officers are always visiting for the finest weapons. It is a hub after all."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell just watches as Ronin walks off with Onno, unsure of how to respond to the encounter.
> 
> "Ah-" He begins before Nemesis interjected and narrowed his eyes. "Hmmm... I've met her type before. Must be important to get that kind of attention."
> 
> He looked up at Nemesis with a smile. "Ah, don't be so down. On the contrary, weapons and gear are always in demand here. Given what happened the last thirty minutes... Due to Nowhere's relative neutrality, foreign officers are always visiting for the finest weapons. It is a hub after all."


Nemesis : Is that so ?

His voice is slightly lifted, but only so much.

Nemesis : Guess I can give it a try. Where do you recommend to be good for starting my business ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : Is that so ?
> 
> His voice is slightly lifted, but only so much.
> 
> Nemesis : Guess I can give it a try. Where do you recommend to be good for starting my business ?



"Well," he tapped his snout in thought. "Space is a bit of a premium in Nowhere. Sadly this results in quite a few homeless from time to time. The best location if you could afford it is here in the plaza next to the great lodge. But, barring that, Sickle street- the avenue we just walked up- that would be your second best spot." 

"If you're strapped for coin however, there are other options." He trailed off a little.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Onno's ears folded a little as he gave an apologetic bow.
> 
> The wolf turned, looking quite gruff and old. "What for?" He asked with a quiet soft voice, despite his intense looking features.
> 
> "You look like a shadow agent, but you've come to me. So you're not from Tartarus, but you don't have the look of a tourist. I apologize, I don't forge weeping blades, but I appreciate the consideration." He said, gesturing to the poison long knife at Onno's side.


"I can take care of the weeping part I just need the blade forged" Ronin said


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis still doesn't feel good.
> 
> Nemesis : I'm not gonna, and I can't, kick you out. This isn't my place. I'm just visiting here. And no, I don't remember anything, I just guessed that someone, probably you, reversed time. Because... you're the only ACTUAL person that remembers it all, are you not ? When everything just suddenly snapped back to before that demon showed up.
> 
> ...


"theres a thing called making friends and distractions Nemesis" Ronin said


----------



## Vic (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Fantastic!" Rikit replied, tossing the tiny clipboard and pen over his shoulder.
> 
> He jumped off the table and extended his little wingsuit, flying around like a literal bat out of hell, buzzing around Vic a few times before landing on her shoulder. "I like to give interdimensional visitors a personal experience! What tickles your fancy miss? You're not a fighter, but perhaps you like books and film? Or maybe a magic show? Ah- or are you... a thrill seeker?" He squeaked.
> 
> He jumped off her shoulder and zipped around a little more before gliding over to the closed barn doors at the end. He made a motion for her to follow, then ordered two nearby rats to prepare to open said doors.


"well I guess if this place is magical...Im here to get more magic and gear" Vic said


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well," he tapped his snout in thought. "Space is a bit of a premium in Nowhere. Sadly this results in quite a few homeless from time to time. The best location if you could afford it is here in the plaza next to the great lodge. But, barring that, Sickle street- the avenue we just walked up- that would be your second best spot."
> 
> "If you're strapped for coin however, there are other options." He trailed off a little.


Nemesis : It doesn't matter. I don't consider my stuffs to be only for the royal or the rich. They're for those that have what it takes to wield them.



ScaratheWolf said:


> "theres a thing called making friends and distractions Nemesis" Ronin said


Nemesis : ... Whatever you say, heh. Whatever you say...

He chuckles at that, then glances back to Inkwell.

Nemesis : So I can just pick a spot here and open my business, that it ?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : It doesn't matter. I don't consider my stuffs to be only for the royal or the rich. They're for those that have what it takes to wield them.
> 
> 
> Nemesis : ... Whatever you say, heh. Whatever you say...
> ...


"There is an empty shop 3 doors to the right, it's right on the corner so it might be the best place for the shop bud, but thanks by the way...I embedded a tracker in the demon Im gonna figure this out" Ronin said still in Nemesis's head


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 1, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "There is an empty shop 3 doors to the right, it's right on the corner so it might be the best place for the shop bud, but thanks by the way...I embedded a tracker in the demon Im gonna figure this out" Ronin said still in Nemesis's head


Nemesis : Saw it. Thanks. And stay safe out there... oh, who am I kidding. You can probably just stop and rewind time all the time as you see fit, can't you ? Heh.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : Saw it. Thanks. And stay safe out there... oh, who am I kidding. You can probably just stop and rewind time all the time as you see fit, can't you ? Heh.


"Not after 2 weeks of being pregnant" Ronin said "Getting close to the unstable point"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 1, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Not after 2 weeks of being pregnant" Ronin said "Getting close to the unstable point"


Nemesis is now setting up his shop at the empty slot Ronin told him. Just basic equipment : an anvil, an empty forge, and an empty trough.
... Even though he doesn't carry anything with him when he got here, aside a hammer and glove.
But now it's like he's unpacking all the equipment out of thin air.

Nemesis : Just be careful out there.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis is now setting up his shop at the empty slot Ronin told him. Just basic equipment : an anvil, an empty forge, and an empty trough.
> ... Even though he doesn't carry anything with him when he got here, aside a hammer and glove.
> But now it's like he's unpacking all the equipment out of thin air.
> 
> Nemesis : Just be careful out there.


"Need anything enchanted?" Ronin asked


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 1, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Need anything enchanted?" Ronin asked


Nemesis : I can do that, thanks.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 1, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> "well I guess if this place is magical...Im here to get more magic and gear" Vic said


"Perfect! I know just the place for you!" Rikiti replied, taking off once more as the two big rats opened the doors to the outside...

It was a dazzling display of of pleasing colors set on the backdrop of a midnight shimmering sky and a glowing seafoam ocean. In front of them, appeared to be a wharf, the concrete walkway across the road dropping into water and docks, crowded with all manner of ships and vessels jockeying for the most favorable mooring. Iron and steel airships hovered in the air just over the bay waiting to splash down between wooden sailboats. Some looked ultra modern and sleek, others were lined with pipes and tubes, while others yet contained no end of fancy decoration with no indication of a jet engine, propeller, or even a sail.

The small city, or large town, stretched around a sizable crescent bay, sprawling up a large hill all the way to the top, then curving around to each corner of the crescent atop of and below violent yet tamed cliffs.

The city itself was a bustling berg bathed in earthy tones and golden lights; of which appeared a mix of kerosene, candle, and lightbulbs and neon plasma, illuminating the rustic stone and wood architecture and narrow streets occasionally interrupted by wide avenues running from the dock to the top of the hill. There wasn't a single single story structure to be found, as space itself seemed a commodity with buildings stacked atop buildings, but in an architecturally pleasing way rather than haphazardly.

The people too, were a panoply of creatures of all shapes and sizes, all seeming excited, happy, and wide awake at such a late hour. Just down the street a group of... strange crab people scuttled by carrying crates of glowing mushrooms. Hanging out at the edge of the concrete walkway were a handful of fisherman that... well, appeared to be fish, having a good laugh at something. Looking a bit lost in the opposite direction appeared to be some kind of wasp creature with luxurious fuzz, and vicious looking mandibles. 

Vic could hear all manner of laughter and merriment coming from every which way. Rikiti once again came to rest on her shoulder, just as a hulking minotaur in plate armor was walking up with a comparatively tiny piece of paper in his hands. 

"Uhm, excuse me miss. Got a moment?" He bellowed at Vic. 



PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis is now setting up his shop at the empty slot Ronin told him. Just basic equipment : an anvil, an empty forge, and an empty trough.
> ... Even though he doesn't carry anything with him when he got here, aside a hammer and glove.
> But now it's like he's unpacking all the equipment out of thin air.
> 
> Nemesis : Just be careful out there.



"Wha- you can't just barge into any building with no one inside! How barbaric. What if someone was moving in? And- you may not care who's a noble and who's a peasant, but the owner of this place still does! You need to at least see if they'll let you rent the space out!" Inkwell followed Nemesis trying to get his attention. "Space is a commodity in Nowhere! Like I said, businesses in the square are far more expensive to rent out than anywhere else in town. If you have the fangs it's not a problem, but you should at least talk to the owner..."


ScaratheWolf said:


> "I can take care of the weeping part I just need the blade forged" Ronin said



"You still didn't answer my question. What for?" The blacksmith asked. "I don't forge weapons to be put on display or hung over a door. It would be disgraceful to honor and wrath."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wha- you can't just barge into any building with no one inside! How barbaric. What if someone was moving in? And- you may not care who's a noble and who's a peasant, but the owner of this place still does! You need to at least see if they'll let you rent the space out!" Inkwell followed Nemesis trying to get his attention. "Space is a commodity in Nowhere! Like I said, businesses in the square are far more expensive to rent out than anywhere else in town. If you have the fangs it's not a problem, but you should at least talk to the owner..."


He stops when he hears Inkwell. He frowns at being called "barbaric", but ignores it for now.

Nemesis : Oh, sorry. I thought the slot is free.

He then simply... warps his equipment into a wormhole and they're all gone out of sight. The place is empty like before.

Nemesis : A'ight, I'm heading to town then. Or anywhere else that doesn't cost me an arm, a limb and an entire fortune just to keep up my shop.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "You still didn't answer my question. What for?" The blacksmith asked. "I don't forge weapons to be put on display or hung over a door. It would be disgraceful to honor and wrath."


"So evidently nobody here knows who the heck I am...huh" Ronin said "No Im trying to kill a demon"


----------



## Vic (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Perfect! I know just the place for you!" Rikiti replied, taking off once more as the two big rats opened the doors to the outside...
> 
> It was a dazzling display of of pleasing colors set on the backdrop of a midnight shimmering sky and a glowing seafoam ocean. In front of them, appeared to be a wharf, the concrete walkway across the road dropping into water and docks, crowded with all manner of ships and vessels jockeying for the most favorable mooring. Iron and steel airships hovered in the air just over the bay waiting to splash down between wooden sailboats. Some looked ultra modern and sleek, others were lined with pipes and tubes, while others yet contained no end of fancy decoration with no indication of a jet engine, propeller, or even a sail.
> 
> ...


"Me?" Vic said shyly "I-I-Guess, what for?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 2, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He stops when he hears Inkwell. He frowns at being called "barbaric", but ignores it for now.
> 
> Nemesis : Oh, sorry. I thought the slot is free.
> 
> ...



"Look- look, all's not lost. Why don't we make this a little easier." Inkwell suggested. "I own a few properties around town, why don't you just set up shop in one of those? You can make your weapons in one of my warehouses, and buy a cheep stall to set up at the market square to sell them! I'll even give you a little discount until you get of your paws."

"Heck, I can even introduce you to some bigwigs around town to get your business rolling." He added, though cautioning, "You just have to show me you know what you're doing first. I'm not going to take any unnecessary risk here you know?"



ScaratheWolf said:


> "So evidently nobody here knows who the heck I am...huh" Ronin said "No Im trying to kill a demon"



"No, 'fraid not lass." The wolf replied with a chuckle. "Any demon in particular?"

He walked over to one of the crates in the room and grabbed a few ingots that were particularly vibrant. 



VictorytheWolf said:


> "Me?" Vic said shyly "I-I-Guess, what for?"



"Well, you seen this here lady?" The bull asked, showing her the tiny piece of paper in his hands that was of course normal size in her own. 

It was a the image of a smug 'noble' looking reindeer. She looked extremely wealthy if the picture was anything to go by, an elegant gown, flawless features and all. 

"Pssst!" Rikiti hissed, trying to remain quiet enough only for Vic to hear. _"That's Lady Velvet, tell the guy you saw her arrive yesterday down at the passenger terminal with six bodyguards... trust me!"_


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "No, 'fraid not lass." The wolf replied with a chuckle. "Any demon in particular?"
> 
> He walked over to one of the crates in the room and grabbed a few ingots that were particularly vibrant.


"Im afraid if I say its name then it will show up again" Ronin said


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Look- look, all's not lost. Why don't we make this a little easier." Inkwell suggested. "I own a few properties around town, why don't you just set up shop in one of those? You can make your weapons in one of my warehouses, and buy a cheep stall to set up at the market square to sell them! I'll even give you a little discount until you get of your paws."
> 
> "Heck, I can even introduce you to some bigwigs around town to get your business rolling." He added, though cautioning, "You just have to show me you know what you're doing first. I'm not going to take any unnecessary risk here you know?"


Nemesis : I appreciate your help. Sure, I can give you a few... illustration, if you want.

He then opens his left palm (wearing the glove), and waves his hand forward. There is a bright flash of light, and when it fades away, there are about 10+ weapons floating in mid air behind him, surrounded by a faint aura, as if being held by telekinesis.


Spoiler: lots of stuffs



































































Among the weapons, aside the usual melee weapons (swords, axes, hammers, to name a few) and firearms (shotguns, hand cannons and the likes), there are even "heavy artillery" like turrets, combat drones and mini satellites.
For the turrets, they're on the ground instead.

Nemesis : These are my products.


----------



## Vic (Feb 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well, you seen this here lady?" The bull asked, showing her the tiny piece of paper in his hands that was of course normal size in her own.
> 
> It was a the image of a smug 'noble' looking reindeer. She looked extremely wealthy if the picture was anything to go by, an elegant gown, flawless features and all.
> 
> "Pssst!" Rikiti hissed, trying to remain quiet enough only for Vic to hear. _"That's Lady Velvet, tell the guy you saw her arrive yesterday down at the passenger terminal with six bodyguards... trust me!"_


"Uhhh Yeah I saw her, she arrived at the passenger terminal yesterday. She had six bodyguards with her as well. I believe she went by "Lady Velvet"?" Vic said


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 2, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Im afraid if I say its name then it will show up again" Ronin said



"He he he, that kind aye? Just make sure you can kill the bastard first. Immortals are tricky like that." He teased, pointing some tongues at her for emphasis. "Come back same time tomorrow, and I'll have something special for you. That work?"



PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : I appreciate your help. Sure, I can give you a few... illustration, if you want.
> 
> He then opens his left palm (wearing the glove), and waves his hand forward. There is a bright flash of light, and when it fades away, there are about 10+ weapons floating in mid air behind him, surrounded by a faint aura, as if being held by telekinesis.
> 
> ...



"Ooooh," Inkwell marveled at the pieces. "Now why didn't you say you were a magitek? These could fetch quite the molar on the market! You make some of these, and I can guarantee you I'll find a buyer! Maybe even a contract... hmm..." 

"I can see it now! I'll find a permanent place for you to work as well. I'll handle all the property and connection related things, just keep the rent and taxes up and you'll go far here I'm sure!" He clasped his paws together in delight. "Now, why don't I show you your temporary facilities?"



VictorytheWolf said:


> "Uhhh Yeah I saw her, she arrived at the passenger terminal yesterday. She had six bodyguards with her as well. I believe she went by "Lady Velvet"?" Vic said



Rikiti snickered a little. 

"Oh! Thank you miss! I appreciate the help." The bull replied, bowing before hurrying off. 

"He he he, he's going to get his horns cut off..." Rikiti chuckled "Okay, off to the mage quarter! You'll find everything a professional and novice magician could ever need there! Spells, incantations, even strong potions and rare ingredients! Say, what magics do you practice? If you don't mind me asking."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ooooh," Inkwell marveled at the pieces. "Now why didn't you say you were a magitek? These could fetch quite the molar on the market! You make some of these, and I can guarantee you I'll find a buyer! Maybe even a contract... hmm..."
> 
> "I can see it now! I'll find a permanent place for you to work as well. I'll handle all the property and connection related things, just keep the rent and taxes up and you'll go far here I'm sure!" He clasped his paws together in delight. "Now, why don't I show you your temporary facilities?"


Another wave of his hand, and the weapons disappear. He doesn't look too excited at the news, but does keep his chin up a bit.

Nemesis : I'm just a blacksmith, enhchanter and engineer. The standard terms for what I do. Not exactly a "magitek" like you said though. But, alright, I'd like to see where I'm gonna set up my shop,


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "He he he, that kind aye? Just make sure you can kill the bastard first. Immortals are tricky like that." He teased, pointing some tongues at her for emphasis. "Come back same time tomorrow, and I'll have something special for you. That work?"


"Deal," Ronin said. She walked away with Onno to a nearby diner


----------



## Vic (Feb 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Rikiti snickered a little.
> 
> "Oh! Thank you miss! I appreciate the help." The bull replied, bowing before hurrying off.
> 
> "He he he, he's going to get his horns cut off..." Rikiti chuckled "Okay, off to the mage quarter! You'll find everything a professional and novice magician could ever need there! Spells, incantations, even strong potions and rare ingredients! Say, what magics do you practice? If you don't mind me asking."


"Draconian" Vic replied "Whats going to happen to the soldier?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 2, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Another wave of his hand, and the weapons disappear. He doesn't look too excited at the news, but does keep his chin up a bit.
> 
> Nemesis : I'm just a blacksmith, enhchanter and engineer. The standard terms for what I do. Not exactly a "magitek" like you said though. But, alright, I'd like to see where I'm gonna set up my shop,



"Eh, Palo Pilo, it's all the same." He replied.

They walked down the avenue on the opposite side of town to get back down to the docks. This one was the... well, questionable side of town, with plenty of pink and purple neon lights, mixed with the more wholesome explosions of freshly cooked foods. This was where all the fancy and exotic food stuffs were located, with just about every store and building lining the street having a stall selling some type of tasty smelling confectionary.


ScaratheWolf said:


> "Deal," Ronin said. She walked away with Onno to a nearby diner



Onno gave the wolf a suspicious look as he followed Ronin out the door. "Wrathites not like shadow people. They loud and- and flashy."

There was an amazing smelling diner just off the plaza heading east, towards the second avenue running the width of the crescent shaped town. It was a well kept place with plenty of folk eying the menus, some walking out with their meals. If Ronin's nose was right, it seemed just about everything inside was fried in some form or another.



VictorytheWolf said:


> "Draconian" Vic replied "Whats going to happen to the soldier?"



"He he he, well, he's looking for the good lady, so he's either looking to join her enforcers or he's looking to put her in cuffs, either way, he's not her type. If he interrupts her from her leisure time she'll probably turn him into a cheese burger, she's not the patient type." Rikiti chuckled. "She's actually a big wig on the mainland. We got a few important people that come here for vacation and business all the time. You know the person that owns Tartarian Adventure tours is _actually _a baron? He he, that's a funny story."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Onno gave the wolf a suspicious look as he followed Ronin out the door. "Wrathites not like shadow people. They loud and- and flashy."
> 
> There was an amazing smelling diner just off the plaza heading east, towards the second avenue running the width of the crescent shaped town. It was a well kept place with plenty of folk eying the menus, some walking out with their meals. If Ronin's nose was right, it seemed just about everything inside was fried in some form or another.


"Don't you guys have a good pizza or burger Onno?" Ronin asked


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 2, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Don't you guys have a good pizza or burger Onno?" Ronin asked



"You mean weird disc bread yes? With extra blood? Onno know where to go! Onno know of great place, can put extra flesh and cheese! Lots and lots of cheese!" He assured her, guiding her towards the yet unvisited avenue. 

This one was the polar opposite of the gear row, being bathed in pink and purple lights and exploding with the scents of freshly cooked food stuffs. Every building had some kind of food stall in front of it, and every last one was different than the last. From candied apples to hand held meat pies, freshly roasted nuts to some kind of glowing octopus thing covered in what one would assume was chocolate at first glance, this place had quite a variety. 

Fortunately for Ronin, one of those scents out of a million, certainly smelled like mozzarella covering seasoned tomato sauce on freshly baked dough.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Eh, Palo Pilo, it's all the same." He replied.
> 
> They walked down the avenue on the opposite side of town to get back down to the docks. This one was the... well, questionable side of town, with plenty of pink and purple neon lights, mixed with the more wholesome explosions of freshly cooked foods. This was where all the fancy and exotic food stuffs were located, with just about every store and building lining the street having a stall selling some type of tasty smelling confectionary.


Nemesis follows Inkwell until he finds himself at quite an odd place in town. He raises his eyebrows at what he sees.

Nemesis : Where exactly do you think I can open my business again ?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "You mean weird disc bread yes? With extra blood? Onno know where to go! Onno know of great place, can put extra flesh and cheese! Lots and lots of cheese!" He assured her, guiding her towards the yet unvisited avenue.
> 
> This one was the polar opposite of the gear row, being bathed in pink and purple lights and exploding with the scents of freshly cooked food stuffs. Every building had some kind of food stall in front of it, and every last one was different than the last. From candied apples to hand held meat pies, freshly roasted nuts to some kind of glowing octopus thing covered in what one would assume was chocolate at first glance, this place had quite a variety.
> 
> Fortunately for Ronin, one of those scents out of a million, certainly smelled like mozzarella covering seasoned tomato sauce on freshly baked dough.


"Onno...is this the one?" Ronin asked following her nose


----------



## Vic (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "He he he, well, he's looking for the good lady, so he's either looking to join her enforcers or he's looking to put her in cuffs, either way, he's not her type. If he interrupts her from her leisure time she'll probably turn him into a cheese burger, she's not the patient type." Rikiti chuckled. "She's actually a big wig on the mainland. We got a few important people that come here for vacation and business all the time. You know the person that owns Tartarian Adventure tours is _actually _a baron? He he, that's a funny story."


"So lying to him could get him killed?" Vic asked feeling guilty


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis follows Inkwell until he finds himself at quite an odd place in town. He raises his eyebrows at what he sees.
> 
> Nemesis : Where exactly do you think I can open my business again ?



"Just down the... well, it's not as bad as it looks! Just watch out for those pink fellows with the long snouts." Inkwell replied. "And remember, I'm just giving you a place to make your weapons. You'll sell them back at the square with all the other vendors."

The street was even more crowded than gear row, probably because it was a little tighter. Still though, besides the scandalous nature of the redder side of town, there was plenty of food and taverns. This appeared to be where all the hotels were for visitors.

The reached the lower side of the street not far from the docks where they had originally left from. There just before the street turned into the wharf, were a set of warehouses and small factory buildings. Inkwell guided Nemesis to a tall looking warehouse that, while old and run down, looked a lot sturdier than the barn from before.



ScaratheWolf said:


> "Onno...is this the one?" Ronin asked following her nose



Onno's nose wiggled in the air as he sniffed intently, not even looking where he was going as he let his twitching whiskers guide him. 

"Aaaaah! Yes yes! Onno smell great many cheese!" He announced, bumping into a few people on the way. 

The restaurant was an exquisite mix of the usual Nowhere look, mixed with the soft square surfaces of Adobe on the side where presumably the kitchen was, two chimneys bellowing out the scent of sizzling dough from the second story. It was a little crowded from the looks of the windows and the tables set up outside, but food was moving fast. 

A small polite looking feline stood near the entrance waving at the countless passersby with a stack of flyers she was trying to hand out to attract even more customers.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Onno's nose wiggled in the air as he sniffed intently, not even looking where he was going as he let his twitching whiskers guide him.
> 
> "Aaaaah! Yes yes! Onno smell great many cheese!" He announced, bumping into a few people on the way.
> 
> ...


Ronin walked over "Hi, Im Ronin" she said to the feline


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 4, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> "So lying to him could get him killed?" Vic asked feeling guilty



"Eh, he'll be fine!" Rikiti brushed off Vic's concern, contradicting his own explanation. "He's the one that wants to find her right? I say, it's all on him! Now, onward! TRUST ME, I know how to handle the people around here, I wouldn't steer you wrong. Promise." 

He struck a pose on her shoulder like a pirate sitting in the crow's nest, pointing forward towards a very dark street, illuminated by the dimmest blue and purple lights. It was surprisingly empty compared the packed streets only a few blocks over. Still a few creatures skulking about, lurking around in robes that hid their features. Though, some did in fact have colorful clothes, robes, and trinkets that reminded one of nobles and magicians.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin walked over "Hi, Im Ronin" she said to the feline




"H- hi, welcome to Salty Sal's, home of the Iron Chef Morbide and his award winning exploding keltzer pie." She said nervously as Onno rushed up to her and grabbed her in a massive bear hug, lifting the slightly taller cat off the ground in the process.

"Hello Fife!" Onno said before letting her go and scurrying on in, leaving the cat frazzled with ruffled fur.

"Uhm, we... we do have a copper chef in training in the building right now if that's... okay..." She adds, trying to fix her grey and white servers uniform.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "H- hi, welcome to Salty Sal's, home of the Iron Chef Morbide and his award winning exploding keltzer pie." She said nervously as Onno rushed up to her and grabbed her in a massive bear hug, lifting the slightly taller cat off the ground in the process.
> 
> "Hello Fife!" Onno said before letting her go and scurrying on in, leaving the cat frazzled with ruffled fur.
> 
> "Uhm, we... we do have a copper chef in training in the building right now if that's... okay..." She adds, trying to fix her grey and white servers uniform.


"Oh that's completely fine" Ronin replied "how long have you worked here?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Oh that's completely fine" Ronin replied "how long have you worked here?"



"O- only a month ma'am," she replied apologetically, ears folding down a little. "My... gastromancy is too weak to be kitchen staff... so... the kitchen master has me uh... overcoming my... nerves by attracting customers..." 

She blushed a little, having a hard time looking Ronin in the eyes, but perked up for a moment. "How do you know Onno?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "O- only a month ma'am," she replied apologetically, ears folding down a little. "My... gastromancy is too weak to be kitchen staff... so... the kitchen master has me uh... overcoming my... nerves by attracting customers..."
> 
> She blushed a little, having a hard time looking Ronin in the eyes, but perked up for a moment. "How do you know Onno?"


"Ronin, please call me Ronin...my real name is Lexie you can call me that if you want" Ronin replied "Well...I went to bed and woke up here in this realm and Onno is being my guide". Ronin was silent for a moment but then suddenly asked "Would you quit your job and join us for 4,000,000?" (I forgot the currency you use)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Just down the... well, it's not as bad as it looks! Just watch out for those pink fellows with the long snouts." Inkwell replied. "And remember, I'm just giving you a place to make your weapons. You'll sell them back at the square with all the other vendors."
> 
> The street was even more crowded than gear row, probably because it was a little tighter. Still though, besides the scandalous nature of the redder side of town, there was plenty of food and taverns. This appeared to be where all the hotels were for visitors.
> 
> The reached the lower side of the street not far from the docks where they had originally left from. There just before the street turned into the wharf, were a set of warehouses and small factory buildings. Inkwell guided Nemesis to a tall looking warehouse that, while old and run down, looked a lot sturdier than the barn from before.


Nemesis follows Inkwell through, but raises his eyebrows at the rabbit's mention of some "fellows" there.

Nemesis : ... Pink, with long snouts ? You mean elephants like me ?

They eventually arrive at the warehouse. He shrugs at the sight of it.

Nemesis : Looks good to me, thanks. But uh... that's where I MAKE the weapons. What about where I SELL them ? You said back at the square, but I don't see any empty slot back there.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Ronin, please call me Ronin...my real name is Lexie you can call me that if you want" Ronin replied "Well...I went to bed and woke up here in this realm and Onno is being my guide". Ronin was silent for a moment but then suddenly asked "Would you quit your job and join us for 4,000,000?" (I forgot the currency you use)



"Wh- what!? But why!? What- what could you possibly want me for!?" She replied incredulously, dropping her flyers all over the ground. "I'm not worth four million fangs! I- I'm sorry, but I don't want to be a slave either..."

She shied back a little as if she thought Ronin was about to grab her regardless and abduct her.



PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis follows Inkwell through, but raises his eyebrows at the rabbit's mention of some "fellows" there.
> 
> Nemesis : ... Pink, with long snouts ? You mean elephants like me ?
> 
> ...



"More like ant eater... spider centaurs with long wiggly tails and crab claws. Just some local demons. Most Tartarians call them fiends, but that's a bit derogatory, they prefer sineaters. You'll know them when you see them, just be patient with them is all." He explained as he let Nemesis into the warehouse. 

It definitely needed some love and care, the place was dirty and full of webs with rats scurrying around and chittering in the dark. The big kind that is. 

"Oh, sorry, bit of a pest problem. Just feed them on occassion and they'll do what you say. If they don't, just tell the sineaters to go wild in here." He added. "As for the market, the squares are the only places in Tartarus where you can just roll a cart on in and shove it wherever it fits without paying for the spot. Just wait for someone to close up shop and take it before someone else does! Just make sure you give me ten percent of all sales so I can pay your taxes. Any questions, _partner_?" 

Inkwell smiled widely with a gleeful and quite positive look.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wh- what!? But why!? What- what could you possibly want me for!?" She replied incredulously, dropping her flyers all over the ground. "I'm not worth four million fangs! I- I'm sorry, but I don't want to be a slave either..."
> 
> She shied back a little as if she thought Ronin was about to grab her regardless and abduct her.


Ronin smiled compassionately and bent down and picked up the flyers "you seem really nice and remind me of my sister" Ronin said, "No one should be mean to you and keep you handing out flyers because you are shy". Ronin made a small smile "I could teach you how to do anything you want to do, and my offer still stands at 4,000,000...but that's to compensate your wages since you wouldn't have a job, not to take you as a slave"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "More like ant eater... spider centaurs with long wiggly tails and crab claws. Just some local demons. Most Tartarians call them fiends, but that's a bit derogatory, they prefer sineaters. You'll know them when you see them, just be patient with them is all." He explained as he let Nemesis into the warehouse.
> 
> It definitely needed some love and care, the place was dirty and full of webs with rats scurrying around and chittering in the dark. The big kind that is.
> 
> ...


When Nemesis enters the warehouse, and gets a look at the interior, he has that "I don't know what I was expecting" look on his face.

Nemesis : ... Welp, beggars can't be choosers.

He cracks his knuckles, then throws his hand forward. A wave of pitch-black energy (wormhole warp) sweeps through the entire warehouse, and when it's gone, so are the rats and the web, as they were warped to elsewhere.

Nemesis : So, for the market, first comes first sells I take it ?... Noted. And 10% for taxes... anything else you want ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin smiled compassionately and bent down and picked up the flyers "you seem really nice and remind me of my sister" Ronin said, "No one should be mean to you and keep you handing out flyers because you are shy". Ronin made a small smile "I could teach you how to do anything you want to do, and my offer still stands at 4,000,000...but that's to compensate your wages since you wouldn't have a job, not to take you as a slave"



The black striped grey feline looked on, shocked and overwhelmed by the sudden offer. She most certainly didn't expect to come into her menial job that morning and be offered a once in a lifetime deal.

"Are- are you sure you want me though? I don't want to... disappoint you or anything, I'm not very smart..." Her ears folded down a little again. "I'm not good at much."



PC Master Race said:


> When Nemesis enters the warehouse, and gets a look at the interior, he has that "I don't know what I was expecting" look on his face.
> 
> Nemesis : ... Welp, beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> ...



"Wait! Might be twenty percent... I've never sold weapons before... just don't spend too much money till I talk with the mayor and get you a special contract first. See? Leveraging my connections just for you!" He beamed with pride. "And yes, first comes, first sells. Now, before I go, do you have anything else to ask? If not, just swing by the barn and one of my assistants can help you out too, and I'll come find you when I've got some offers for you. Deal?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The black striped grey feline looked on, shocked and overwhelmed by the sudden offer. She most certainly didn't expect to come into her menial job that morning and be offered a once in a lifetime deal.
> 
> "Are- are you sure you want me though? I don't want to... disappoint you or anything, I'm not very smart..." Her ears folded down a little again. "I'm not good at much."


"Fife...Yes, I am sure" Ronin said resting her hand on Fife's shoulder. Ronin backed up and conjured a small dagger wrapped in a scarlet cloth "I will teach you if you want" she said holding the dagger out to Fife


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wait! Might be twenty percent... I've never sold weapons before... just don't spend too much money till I talk with the mayor and get you a special contract first. See? Leveraging my connections just for you!" He beamed with pride. "And yes, first comes, first sells. Now, before I go, do you have anything else to ask? If not, just swing by the barn and one of my assistants can help you out too, and I'll come find you when I've got some offers for you. Deal?"


He frowns a bit at the 20%.

Nemesis : ... I've sold, or tried to sell, weapons all my life. And lemme tell ya, I don't have much luck with my business. 20% is a hard bargain there, not gonna lie. And, while I do appreciate your help, like I said... don't give me special privileges here, so don't get too much with the mayor.

He then taps his hand on his chin a bit.

Nemesis : ... You know, I'm also a bit of a healer myself too. Treating injuries and the likes. Help people in case of a messy encounter with that demon like earlier. I think I can handle two... three jobs at once. Weapon-related services here, treat people's injuries from battles, and/or keep people safe during battles as a "tank", if you wanna call it that. If you want 20% off my sales, then I think it's only fair you let me get on those 2 jobs as well.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Fife...Yes, I am sure" Ronin said resting her hand on Fife's shoulder. Ronin backed up and conjured a small dagger wrapped in a scarlet cloth "I will teach you if you want" she said holding the dagger out to Fife



The small feline was definitely lost for words. Unsure how to proceeded. Was this a deceitful ploy from a stranger for nefarious gains, or was this really some kind of life changing offer?

"What... what would happen if I said yes?" She asked softly, reaching  out a little to touch the wrapped knife.



PC Master Race said:


> He frowns a bit at the 20%.
> 
> Nemesis : ... I've sold, or tried to sell, weapons all my life. And lemme tell ya, I don't have much luck with my business. 20% is a hard bargain there, not gonna lie. And, while I do appreciate your help, like I said... don't give me special privileges here, so don't get too much with the mayor.
> 
> ...



"No special privileges hu? Well, I can... still help you out you know. I'd do it for anyone! We both make more fangs that way... alright. If you want a second job, I can work with that too." 

He walked back all the way into the warehouse and started examining it a little more. Like the barn, it was a good two stories tall, but was just a giant open bay, without any upper walkways. 

"What if... what if we set up the back half of the place as a blacksmith and gear shop, and the front as a medical ward! I can set up some private rooms- you know, like those stalls in the barn- and renovate the upper half to add another floor! A little pricy though... not a good idea to use wood around a blacksmith... especially if there's going to be people sleeping in here recovering. Gonna have to go with brick and steel." He pondered, almost talking to himself as he walked around the open bay. "Should we put something over the concrete floor as well? Make it more homely?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The small feline was definitely lost for words. Unsure how to proceeded. Was this a deceitful ploy from a stranger for nefarious gains, or was this really some kind of life changing offer?
> 
> "What... what would happen if I said yes?" She asked softly, reaching  out a little to touch the wrapped knife.


Ronin smiled "I'd treat you as if you were my own daughter, and you can become immortal, but then we would work together to stop evil from spreading"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "No special privileges hu? Well, I can... still help you out you know. I'd do it for anyone! We both make more fangs that way... alright. If you want a second job, I can work with that too."
> 
> He walked back all the way into the warehouse and started examining it a little more. Like the barn, it was a good two stories tall, but was just a giant open bay, without any upper walkways.
> 
> "What if... what if we set up the back half of the place as a blacksmith and gear shop, and the front as a medical ward! I can set up some private rooms- you know, like those stalls in the barn- and renovate the upper half to add another floor! A little pricy though... not a good idea to use wood around a blacksmith... especially if there's going to be people sleeping in here recovering. Gonna have to go with brick and steel." He pondered, almost talking to himself as he walked around the open bay. "Should we put something over the concrete floor as well? Make it more homely?"


Nemesis : I have gravity magic that can completely block off the noises, and nullifies all shocks and vibrations from outside in. Even if there's a bomb right outside the door, you won't hear it or feel the explosion. I guarantee it. So, it's settled then, eh ?

He then stretches a bit.

Nemesis : Although I'm wondering if all these weapons and armors gonna be worth anything more than "souvenirs" for tourists. Considering there're all those gods and demons and whatever, watching us. Know what I'm saying ?


----------



## Vic (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Eh, he'll be fine!" Rikiti brushed off Vic's concern, contradicting his own explanation. "He's the one that wants to find her right? I say, it's all on him! Now, onward! TRUST ME, I know how to handle the people around here, I wouldn't steer you wrong. Promise."
> 
> He struck a pose on her shoulder like a pirate sitting in the crow's nest, pointing forward towards a very dark street, illuminated by the dimmest blue and purple lights. It was surprisingly empty compared the packed streets only a few blocks over. Still a few creatures skulking about, lurking around in robes that hid their features. Though, some did in fact have colorful clothes, robes, and trinkets that reminded one of nobles and magicians.


"Where we headed Rikiti?" Vic asked


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin smiled "I'd treat you as if you were my own daughter, and you can become immortal, but then we would work together to stop evil from spreading"



"O- okay." She gulped. "wait- you said fighting evil!? What uhm, what does that mean exactly?" She asked fearfully. "You mean like- criminals and demons!? What if they try to eat me or- or- take me prisoner and turn me into a fuzzy statue!?"

She started to panic a little.


PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : I have gravity magic that can completely block off the noises, and nullifies all shocks and vibrations from outside in. Even if there's a bomb right outside the door, you won't hear it or feel the explosion. I guarantee it. So, it's settled then, eh ?
> 
> He then stretches a bit.
> 
> Nemesis : Although I'm wondering if all these weapons and armors gonna be worth anything more than "souvenirs" for tourists. Considering there're all those gods and demons and whatever, watching us. Know what I'm saying ?



"Hmm." He nodded. "Settled."

"Ah, that's what connections are for! Sure- you're... probably right... quality doesn't tend to stick out in a place like this, especially without a tincy bit of advertisement! But there are far more mortals than ethereal and the occasional but rare celestial. And believe you me! Tartarus is quite the violent environment. Perhaps you'll get lucky and attract a few _demons _or immortal! Demons are fantastic for word of mouth... they talk to each other constantly, tight nit groups actually. Make one happy, you won't be able to get rid of them!"



VictorytheWolf said:


> "Where we headed Rikiti?" Vic asked



"Why, here my good friend!" He replied excitedly, jumping off her shoulder and zipping around like a buzzing fly around her.

The mage quarter was dark, and most of the places looked a bit clandestine, with no indication if they were residences or businesses. However, there were a number of signposts indicating a business here and there, and some clothing shops were a little more happier to show off their wares in the windows. 

"Ahead of us, you'll see a big tower atop that cliff over there," he glided in that general direction, pointing towards one of the points of the crescent bay atop a cliff, where a tall black tower sat against the backdrop of the sparkling midnight sky. "That, is the Black Tower... a haven for mages, assassins, scholars, teachers, and philosophisers alike, and the repository for all the accumulated knowledge in Tartarus and beyond. A kind of Temple to the changer of ways, if you know what I mean. It's only one section of the Tower though, not the whole thing obviously." 

He came to a landing on Vic's shoulders again. "That shop over there's Matt's place. Best alchemist in Nowhere, paws down for sure! You won't find stronger potions. But, if you're looking for cheaper options, Valerie's Vials is futher down the street. That small plaza to our left houses about six different books and scrolls stores. You need some spells, that's where to go. But... if you're looking for the more... you know, less _legal_ spells, you'll have to visit the street just behind it."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "O- okay." She gulped. "wait- you said fighting evil!? What uhm, what does that mean exactly?" She asked fearfully. "You mean like- criminals and demons!? What if they try to eat me or- or- take me prisoner and turn me into a fuzzy statue!?"
> 
> She started to panic a little.


"FIFE," Ronin said "Calm down, when Im done training you...no one will be able to touch you"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hmm." He nodded. "Settled."
> 
> "Ah, that's what connections are for! Sure- you're... probably right... quality doesn't tend to stick out in a place like this, especially without a tincy bit of advertisement! But there are far more mortals than ethereal and the occasional but rare celestial. And believe you me! Tartarus is quite the violent environment. Perhaps you'll get lucky and attract a few _demons _or immortal! Demons are fantastic for word of mouth... they talk to each other constantly, tight nit groups actually. Make one happy, you won't be able to get rid of them!"


Nemesis places his hands over the back of his head lazily.

Nemesis : Dealt with those before. Not fun.

He shrugs, and exits the warehouse.

Nemesis : ... So, what now ? This is my place for business, in this realm. You gonna sort out the papers and such, or you need me to come with you for those lousy administration procedures ? 'Cause if I'm not needed, I'm getting myself something to eat.


----------



## Vic (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "O- okay." She gulped. "wait- you said fighting evil!? What uhm, what does that mean exactly?" She asked fearfully. "You mean like- criminals and demons!? What if they try to eat me or- or- take me prisoner and turn me into a fuzzy statue!?"
> 
> She started to panic a little.
> 
> ...


"Lets go to the book store" Vic said


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 5, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "FIFE," Ronin said "Calm down, when Im done training you...no one will be able to touch you"



"Well..." She considered, rubbing her shoulder. "I guess... I can't say no?"

She gave a bit of a sheepish smile. Still she was hesitant, perhaps unsure if Ronin's offer was legitimate or some con or ploy, but she clearly _wanted _to trust the offer.

"Ey! Fife!" Someone shouted from inside the restaurant, "Cleaning duty in ten minutes! Then you're break, got it!?"


PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis places his hands over the back of his head lazily.
> 
> Nemesis : Dealt with those before. Not fun.
> 
> ...



"No no no, no need to fret over that boring old dreck. I happen to be an expert at navigating the intricacies of bureaucracy! Somewhat of a bureaucrat myself actually." He beamed once again with a small bit of pride. "You just enjoy your evening, get some grub, get to know the folks of Nowhere a bit- you know, get to know your customers? I'll swing by tomorrow to see how you're doing, and give you a tinsy update. I'll find you."

He turned to leave, practically hopping out the door in excitement. He was a rabbit after all, of a sort anyway. A very slimy one.



VictorytheWolf said:


> "Lets go to the book store" Vic said



"Capitol choice!" He said as they made their way to the small half plaza with half a dozen book stores all lined up next to one another. 

While some didn't advertise what they were particularly well, a few had signposts hanging over their doors with the likeness of a book, a scroll, and a writing quill. Two had windows peaking inside dimly lit interiors with reading lamps further in for greater illumination, along figures skulking around in the shadows. The one on the end was quite a bit more bombastic with its presentation though, being brightly lit from the inside with the store owner, a deer, happily dancing around the shelves and aisles helping a few customers.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well..." She considered, rubbing her shoulder. "I guess... I can't say no?"
> 
> She gave a bit of a sheepish smile. Still she was hesitant, perhaps unsure if Ronin's offer was legitimate or some con or ploy, but she clearly _wanted _to trust the offer.
> 
> "Ey! Fife!" Someone shouted from inside the restaurant, "Cleaning duty in ten minutes! Then you're break, got it!?"


"Ey you" Ronin said "I believe Fife has something she wants to tell you!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "No no no, no need to fret over that boring old dreck. I happen to be an expert at navigating the intricacies of bureaucracy! Somewhat of a bureaucrat myself actually." He beamed once again with a small bit of pride. "You just enjoy your evening, get some grub, get to know the folks of Nowhere a bit- you know, get to know your customers? I'll swing by tomorrow to see how you're doing, and give you a tinsy update. I'll find you."
> 
> He turned to leave, practically hopping out the door in excitement. He was a rabbit after all, of a sort anyway. A very slimy one.


Nemesis also leaves the warehouse and heads out, looking for a place to eat.
Eventually he comes across a diner, and steps in...



Silverthunder said:


> "Well..." She considered, rubbing her shoulder. "I guess... I can't say no?"
> 
> She gave a bit of a sheepish smile. Still she was hesitant, perhaps unsure if Ronin's offer was legitimate or some con or ploy, but she clearly _wanted _to trust the offer.
> 
> "Ey! Fife!" Someone shouted from inside the restaurant, "Cleaning duty in ten minutes! Then you're break, got it!?"





ScaratheWolf said:


> "Ey you" Ronin said "I believe Fife has something she wants to tell you!"


Nemesis walks in in the middle of the conversation, but knows and wants to do with none of it right now. He simply looks around for a spot and takes a seat. Thankfully there are "seats" for taurs like him, especially one his size. He grabs the menu to take a look.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 6, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Ey you" Ronin said "I believe Fife has something she wants to tell you!"


 "What!?" A giant Catfish man lumbered out of the restaurant. "You gotta take the day off or somethin? No way, not happening, stop wasting my time Fife, or no crick spices next week!"

"Ah- uh- well-" Fife stammered, looking at the ground and poking her fingers together nervously. 



PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis also leaves the warehouse and heads out, looking for a place to eat.
> Eventually he comes across a diner, and steps in...
> 
> 
> ...



The restaurant seemed mostly geared towards an unhealthy variant of vaguely Italian food, pizzas steaming on crowded tables and booths, Strombolies exploding with cheeses, and bowls overflowing with pastas and sauces. The place was crowded to the sense of obsurdity, yet the servers were dancing around the throngs of customers like expert ballet dancers, holding platters in multiple hands, balancing them on heads and tails. 

"Good evening sir!" A tall stag in a grey servers suit twirled over to his table with a basket, tossing it on the table and spinning around to launch a dozen breadsticks out of virtually thin air into the basket like weaponized projectiles. "Anything suit your fancy this evening?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The restaurant seemed mostly geared towards an unhealthy variant of vaguely Italian food, pizzas steaming on crowded tables and booths, Strombolies exploding with cheeses, and bowls overflowing with pastas and sauces. The place was crowded to the sense of obsurdity, yet the servers were dancing around the throngs of customers like expert ballet dancers, holding platters in multiple hands, balancing them on heads and tails.
> 
> "Good evening sir!" A tall stag in a grey servers suit twirled over to his table with a basket, tossing it on the table and spinning around to launch a dozen breadsticks out of virtually thin air into the basket like weaponized projectiles. "Anything suit your fancy this evening?"


Nemesis watches as the stag pulls a move with the basket and the breadsticks. He's quite amazed at it. He once did think of such performance with the waiters and waitresses in restaurants, dancing across the dining room with foods in their hands like doing ballet, and not even spilling a single drop of water or broth.
What a time to be alive, to see it with his own eyes right now.

Nemesis : ... Uh... I'd like an order of this.

He glances back at the menu, then points at a pizza combo in the menu. Clearly he can't pronounce the name quite right.
For the pizza, it seems to be M-sized, and have mostly vegetables like olives, peppers, mushrooms and the likes. For the others in the combo, there are 2 fried sausages, 1 garlic bread, and 1 chicken-cream spaghetti.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (drop in drop any time casual RP- no commitment required)
> 
> Tartarian Adventure Tours! *now under new management*
> 
> ...



_<as the air shimmers, reality itself parts as a portal to a reddish world forms. from it, the sleek black cat emerges joyfully, eyes glowing as he smiles widely. Holding a small device, he looks back at his friends through the hole as you hear the sounds of laughter and music>_

*This *is the place? You sure? Really? It doesn't feel like it would have any...ok, ok, you say it *does*? Then it does sweetie, I'll go herb hunting and see what I can find for us.

_<from inside the hole you see 3 lovely creatures scantily clad and lounging on a cushion, nodding slowly and sensually as they wave the cat on. With a shrug he emerges fully and relaxes, as the glow fades and the rift reseals itself. The cat looks around, and tapping his controller replays the message that drew him here from his realm. "exotic dishes"..."join a cult"...sounds like his kind of people all right! Oh why couldn't Natasha just have let him play but noooo, "let's see what catnip and tranquiler fluids we can sample tonight!", she says, in that way that he just could never resist. With a shrug and a sigh, he scans the environment with his mind...a side effect of his portal abilities. Sure he just stepped away from a party, but he knew this would be worth it. A different realm, one full of adventures, maybe some more reasonable people, and of course, catnip never before sampled!>

<he looks around and smells the air, as he detects the presence of various creatures. Opening a portal he enters it and is startled to discover himself re-appearing only a few feet away! He shakes it off as he emerges and gets his bearings and tries again to go back to his realm...to no avail! Trying again with some strain, he opens a portal and re-appears down the path about a mile or so. Sweat starts to form, as he realizes...this place may have just somehow interfered with his way home!!!>

<his heart starts to pound faster now...he hasn't felt trapped in centuries, having been able to warp his way out of anything, but this?? What is this place, and why is this happening *now*??? He looks around frantically as adrenaline overpowers his reason>_ HELP!!! Can someone...oh crap, *help me!!!* Please...I...I...

_<the panicked cat cries out, then sits down and holds his head sorrowfully, the reality of his situation hitting him as he tries to think his way out of this...> _


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis watches as the stag pulls a move with the basket and the breadsticks. He's quite amazed at it. He once did think of such performance with the waiters and waitresses in restaurants, dancing across the dining room with foods in their hands like doing ballet, and not even spilling a single drop of water or broth.
> What a time to be alive, to see it with his own eyes right now.
> 
> Nemesis : ... Uh... I'd like an order of this.
> ...



"Ha ha! You're in luck friend." The deer smirked. "The Morgona is my gastromancy specialty!"

He spun around and struck a pose with pouty lips and two fingers over his face, flexing the moderate amount of muscles he had. He darted off and returned just as quickly, sliding to a stop at Nemesis' table with raw ingredients in a basket.

"Now... before I begin, would you like that chicken friend or grilled?" He asked with a sly look, giving Nemesis a coy little wink.



Mambi said:


> _<as the air shimmers, reality itself parts as a portal to a reddish world forms. from it, the sleek black cat emerges joyfully, eyes glowing as he smiles widely. Holding a small device, he looks back at his friends through the hole as you hear the sounds of laughter and music>_
> 
> *This *is the place? You sure? Really? It doesn't feel like it would have any...ok, ok, you say it *does*? Then it does sweetie, I'll go herb hunting and see what I can find for us.
> 
> ...



The fearful feline found himself in the middle of a cobblestone road, flanked by old wooden fence posts partially falling apart. Giant glowing mushrooms peppered the pine forest around him, enough to illuminate the otherwise pitch black darkness of midnight in a dense forest, a vibrant baby blue. The air was fresh, but a little salty, the scent of sap, and wet trees filling his nostrils.

"Hey!" Someone shouted in deep Feminine annoyance, stomping and shaking the ground as they approached. 

Standing in front of Mambit was a hulking lioness with rippling muscles! Clad in red and gold angular cast iron plates she growled as the monster twice his size glared down at him with a snarling expression baring massive fangs. Her gear was such, one might be forgiven for think she looked a lot like someone cosplaying as a gundam... large feathery wings spread out on either side of her back, as she held an oversized heavy industrial era looking machine gun over her shoulder. 

"What's with the tears kitten!? Shouldn't you be on a scarab washing dishes or polishing your matriarchs armor!?" She practically shouted.

There was a... red residue on her shoulder pads... must have been... jelly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ha ha! You're in luck friend." The deer smirked. "The Morgona is my gastromancy specialty!"
> 
> He spun around and struck a pose with pouty lips and two fingers over his face, flexing the moderate amount of muscles he had. He darted off and returned just as quickly, sliding to a stop at Nemesis' table with raw ingredients in a basket.
> 
> "Now... before I begin, would you like that chicken friend or grilled?" He asked with a sly look, giving Nemesis a coy little wink.


Nemesis : Oh I certainly don't want any chicken FRIEND to be my food, no thanks.

He chuckles.

Nemesis : Eh... whatever you think is best, I suppose. Uh, by the way...

He gestures for the deer to lean closer to him, as he points at the other conversation, Ronin in particular...



ScaratheWolf said:


> "Ey you" Ronin said "I believe Fife has something she wants to tell you!"





Silverthunder said:


> "What!?" A giant Catfish man lumbered out of the restaurant. "You gotta take the day off or somethin? No way, not happening, stop wasting my time Fife, or no crick spices next week!"
> 
> "Ah- uh- well-" Fife stammered, looking at the ground and poking her fingers together nervously.


Nemesis (still asking the deer) : You mind keeping an eye on that one for me please ? I feel that she's gonna get people in trouble more than actually helping anyone.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "What!?" A giant Catfish man lumbered out of the restaurant. "You gotta take the day off or somethin? No way, not happening, stop wasting my time Fife, or no crick spices next week!"
> 
> "Ah- uh- well-" Fife stammered, looking at the ground and poking her fingers together nervously.


"Say one more mean thing to this nice young feline and you won't live to say another word" Ronin said showing the blade of her dagger "Now Fife will you tell this scoundrel what you have to say?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 7, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Say one more mean thing to this nice young feline and you won't live to say another word" Ronin said showing the blade of her dagger "Now Fife will you tell this scoundrel what you have to say?"


Nemesis feels that he can't keep quiet anymore.

Nemesis : You are only inviting people into troubles more than actually helping them. I honestly suggest you to stop it before people get hurt again.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis feels that he can't keep quiet anymore.
> 
> Nemesis : You are only inviting people into troubles more than actually helping them. I honestly suggest you to stop it before people get hurt again.


"Look, he is treating her like crap" Ronin said


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 7, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Look, he is treating her like crap" Ronin said


Nemesis : May I ask, how do you know ? You're just making a scene here, giving her offers but not time to consider, and now arguing with the boss on her behalf. And before long, you'll probably get her into troubles like you did with everyone at the workshop area earlier when that demon showed up. Or, you think just 'cause you're some omnipotent, time-warping god, you can just do whatever you think is right ?

He stands up and walks up to them.

Nemesis : I don't mean to interfere, but like I said, you're more likely to cause troubles than helping anyone, with what you're doing.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : May I ask, how do you know ? You're just making a scene here, giving her offers but not time to consider, and now arguing with the boss on her behalf. And before long, you'll probably get her into troubles like you did with everyone at the workshop area earlier when that demon showed up. Or, you think just 'cause you're some omnipotent, time-warping god, you can just do whatever you think is right ?
> 
> He stands up and walks up to them.
> 
> Nemesis : I don't mean to interfere, but like I said, you're more likely to cause troubles than helping anyone, with what you're doing.


"Fine to please everyone I'll leave" Ronin said but slipped Fife a note on her way out that read "Meet me at the blacksmith shops"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 7, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Fine to please everyone I'll leave" Ronin said but slipped Fife a note on her way out that read "Meet me at the blacksmith shops"


Nemesis watches as Ronin leaves, then heads back to his seat, to wait for his order. He's pretty surprised that she actually didn't attempt to assert her dominance at him there, considering she's a god and he's no less than a mortal.
But he still has a feeling that Ronin won't stop there, though. And her quest to rid every single place she gets to, of everything she deems "evil", while good on paper, definitely needs some reconsideration in actuality.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 7, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Say one more mean thing to this nice young feline and you won't live to say another word" Ronin said showing the blade of her dagger "Now Fife will you tell this scoundrel what you have to say?"



"Mean thing!? I'm her boss," The giant fish rumbled. "And if you think you can threaten me in my own restaurant, think again lady... I'm not taking garbage from some street thug."

"But- she's not-" Fife was interrupted as the fish stood in front of her, nudging the small feline behind him as if to 'protect' her from Ronin.


PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : May I ask, how do you know ? You're just making a scene here, giving her offers but not time to consider, and now arguing with the boss on her behalf. And before long, you'll probably get her into troubles like you did with everyone at the workshop area earlier when that demon showed up. Or, you think just 'cause you're some omnipotent, time-warping god, you can just do whatever you think is right ?
> 
> He stands up and walks up to them.
> 
> Nemesis : I don't mean to interfere, but like I said, you're more likely to cause troubles than helping anyone, with what you're doing.



The boss stepped back as the much larger elephant stepped in to diffuse the situation, rubbing his forehead in dismay but deciding not to interrupt any further.

"Thanks lad, sorry to interrupt your meal like that, shouldn't have to worry yourself with us though." The boss interjected once Ronin and Nemesis were finished. "We can usually take care of things without bothering you customers. Once had a dragon try to smash the place up, big boy too, but he didn't stand a chance against a whole restaurant full of expert mages!"


ScaratheWolf said:


> "Fine to please everyone I'll leave" Ronin said but slipped Fife a note on her way out that read "Meet me at the blacksmith shops"



Fife's ears folded down a bit in embarrassment as everyone seemed to start arguing about her, shying back and trying to remain as small as possible among all the clearly important and giant people, her boss now boisterously laughing with Nemesis.

She was surprised when Ronin still offered her deal, sliding the note to her in secret.

Onno was watching from the rooftop with a box of pizza in one hand and a slice in the other, chowing down on it as he decided to just stay out of the argument, afraid to take sides between Ronin and Nemesis, both quite nice people.

He jumped down and hurried behind Ronin, holding the box up beside her to offer a slice as he walked beside her. "Does Ronin friend want Onno to go smack big fish in cheek?" He offered sheepishly.



PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis watches as Ronin leaves, then heads back to his seat, to wait for his order. He's pretty surprised that she actually didn't attempt to assert her dominance at him there, considering she's a god and he's no less than a mortal.
> But he still has a feeling that Ronin won't stop there, though. And her quest to rid every single place she gets to, of everything she deems "evil", while good on paper, definitely needs some reconsideration in actuality.



The deer paused and nodded, "Oh, don't worry, trust me we can-" 

Before he could finish, Nemesis hurried out, and before long he had returned just as quickly. The deer looked apologetic, rubbing the back of his head. 

"Sir, you certainly didn't have to do that, but it's greatly appreciated. We don't want your visit to be ruined by that kind of pointless stress. Where are you from if I might ask?" He asked politely.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The boss stepped back as the much larger elephant stepped in to diffuse the situation, rubbing his forehead in dismay but deciding not to interrupt any further.
> 
> "Thanks lad, sorry to interrupt your meal like that, shouldn't have to worry yourself with us though." The boss interjected once Ronin and Nemesis were finished. "We can usually take care of things without bothering you customers. Once had a dragon try to smash the place up, big boy too, but he didn't stand a chance against a whole restaurant full of expert mages!"


Nemesis : I just want to eat in peace. There's a saying where I'm from, dunno how to translate it but it basically means, "it's really rude and impolite to disrupt someone's meal". Now, I don't know what's the deal between you at this cat over here, and I'm not taking sides, and I'm certainly not looking for a fight... but I also certainly don't wanna get in troubles just because I happen to be around.



Silverthunder said:


> Fife's ears folded down a bit in embarrassment as everyone seemed to start arguing about her, shying back and trying to remain as small as possible among all the clearly important and giant people, her boss now boisterously laughing with Nemesis.
> 
> She was surprised when Ronin still offered her deal, sliding the note to her in secret.
> 
> ...


As Nemesis returns to his seat, he sees and hears what Onno just said. He glares at him, then back at the fish.

Nemesis : I. Just. Want. To eat. In. Peace. Thank you.



Silverthunder said:


> The deer paused and nodded, "Oh, don't worry, trust me we can-"
> 
> Before he could finish, Nemesis hurried out, and before long he had returned just as quickly. The deer looked apologetic, rubbing the back of his head.
> 
> "Sir, you certainly didn't have to do that, but it's greatly appreciated. We don't want your visit to be ruined by that kind of pointless stress. Where are you from if I might ask?" He asked politely.


Nemesis : ... Wouldn't have bothered if I didn't know her, the one that caused a scene just now. And judging by what I saw, it was far from pointless. Last I want is someone joining her and getting themselves in danger they did not sign up for.

He sits back and takes off his mechanical glove, putting it in... his kangaroo-like pouch, on his belly.

Nemesis : Where I'm from ?... Eh, doesn't matter. I'm a traveler, I visit places.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The fearful feline found himself in the middle of a cobblestone road, flanked by old wooden fence posts partially falling apart. Giant glowing mushrooms peppered the pine forest around him, enough to illuminate the otherwise pitch black darkness of midnight in a dense forest, a vibrant baby blue. The air was fresh, but a little salty, the scent of sap, and wet trees filling his nostrils.
> 
> "Hey!" Someone shouted in deep Feminine annoyance, stomping and shaking the ground as they approached.
> 
> ...



_<the cat looks up and wiped a tear and sweat from his furred face>_ OH! Hello, I'm sorry but I'm totally stuck here! Well, not here here, but around here here as I can't leave here. I mean I can leave this spot here but not this area here and...and...let's me try this again. _<he takes a deep breath and tries to compose himself> _

I have the ability to open portals from my world to usually anywhere. I just arrived and was about to go looking around when I realzed that my portals only let me go a few dozen feet away here at max!!! I don't know why and I'm scared shirtless right now so, I'm kinda stick here and yeah, terrified. I'm not used to being stuck, well, anywhere really, especially a place like this I've never even been before! What *is* this place anyway, where the heck did I end up? Anything I should know? I just came for some nice catnip and expected to leave in a few minutes, and now I don't even know what's edible around these parts for me! AAUUGGHH!!!

_<he looks up at the lioness with a glimmer of hope>_ Sorry, been a few frustrating minutes. You're clearly a warrior of some form, but you wouldn't happen to know anything about quantum tunneling or unicorn magic by any chance, would you?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Fife's ears folded down a bit in embarrassment as everyone seemed to start arguing about her, shying back and trying to remain as small as possible among all the clearly important and giant people, her boss now boisterously laughing with Nemesis.
> 
> She was surprised when Ronin still offered her deal, sliding the note to her in secret.
> 
> ...


"No Onno, if it weren't for Fife I would have burned the place to the ground by now" Ronin said obviously still mad "theres something special about her". Ronin stopped and turned to Onno "I want you to keep a eye on that elephant though" she said "theres something odd about him". Ronin shook her head "I need to go back to the forges and wait for Fife to show up...I honestly hope she takes the offer"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : I just want to eat in peace. There's a saying where I'm from, dunno how to translate it but it basically means, "it's really rude and impolite to disrupt someone's meal". Now, I don't know what's the deal between you at this cat over here, and I'm not taking sides, and I'm certainly not looking for a fight... but I also certainly don't wanna get in troubles just because I happen to be around.
> 
> 
> As Nemesis returns to his seat, he sees and hears what Onno just said. He glares at him, then back at the fish.
> ...



"Ha ha, I understand. We have a saying here in Tartarus too. _Don't chase the lizard before running home." _He replied, presuming Nemesis wasn't from Tartarus. "It means don't be nosy, in a nut shell. I won't pry sir!"

He gave a friendly chuckle, before shouting, "Now, enough of all that! You came for a glorious meal! Behold!"

The deer tossed the ingredients from the basket into the air, some almost frozen, and spun around at incredible speed, hitting several of the ingredients with the edge of his hands and slicing them into neat sections.

Several pots and pans came out of seemingly nowhere- the ingredients fell into the dishes, he made another motion like rubbing sticks together to create fire with his arms and hands, creating a flame floating in the air under the pot to boil water inside. And, in the blink of an eye, a steaming plate of cream spaghetti with the sides gently arranged on the plate.

There were a few delighted claps from other customers sitting nearby watching.

The deer gave a flourishing bow to Nemesis. "I do apologize, I'm still trying to master the art of Pizza crafting. I'll have it out shortly, but in the meantime please enjoy your first course!"


Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks up and wiped a tear and sweat from his furred face>_ OH! Hello, I'm sorry but I'm totally stuck here! Well, not here here, but around here here as I can't leave here. I mean I can leave this spot here but not this area here and...and...let's me try this again. _<he takes a deep breath and tries to compose himself> _
> 
> I have the ability to open portals from my world to usually anywhere. I just arrived and was about to go looking around when I realzed that my portals only let me go a few dozen feet away here at max!!! I don't know why and I'm scared shirtless right now so, I'm kinda stick here and yeah, terrified. I'm not used to being stuck, well, anywhere really, especially a place like this I've never even been before! What *is* this place anyway, where the heck did I end up? Anything I should know? I just came for some nice catnip and expected to leave in a few inutes, and now I don't even know what;s edible around these parts for me! AAUUGGHH!!!
> 
> _<he looks up at the lioness with a glimmer of hope>_ Sorry, been a few frustrating minutes. You're clearly a warrior of some form, but you wouldn't happen to know anything about quantum tunneling or unicorn magic by any chance, would you?



She looked from side to side as Mambi explained his terrible plight, scratching her head and nose scrunching as she looked like she had stumbled into something by mistake.

"Ah- what now?" She asked as he finally asked if she might know a few things, his words coming out too quickly for her to process. "L- look, just calm down kitten- what in the name of the pantheon are you talking about?"

"So- you said you were hungry or something?" Her ears flickered a little trying to make sense of the other feline's ramblings. "Do you like, want some rat jerky or something?"

She reached into to a utility pouch on her belt and began rifling through it. "Oh, you said unicorn magic right? I do know that one. What, you looking to hire one? They're pretty expensive you know. Tough beasts to take down, I had a bounty for one once, but you can't get close to them."

She finally pulled out a tasty morsel from her pocket, an entire dead rodent on a stick like a jerky kabob. The winged feline offered it to Mambi.

"You're not from Nowhere are you?" She rose a brow.



ScaratheWolf said:


> "No Onno, if it weren't for Fife I would have burned the place to the ground by now" Ronin said obviously still mad "theres something special about her". Ronin stopped and turned to Onno "I want you to keep a eye on that elephant though" she said "theres something odd about him". Ronin shook her head "I need to go back to the forges and wait for Fife to show up...I honestly hope she takes the offer"



He nodded at her request. "Okay, but you take this yes?" He replied, handing her the box full of tasty steaming pizza. 

"Onno go back to restaurant and make sure Fife friend able to leave, then watch big elephant. He seem nice, Onno think." He assured Ronin, but paused to make sure that's what she wanted him to do before taking off.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

"Thanks Onno" Ronin said taking the box of pizza "Yes Im sure I would like you to watch him...I can't place my finger on it but theres something odd about it"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 7, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Thanks Onno" Ronin said taking the box of pizza "Yes Im sure I would like you to watch him...I can't place my finger on it but theres something odd about it"



Onno gives a quick bow, and darts off with his slice of pizza in paw, disappearing instantly into the throngs of visitors, leaving Ronin to herself. 

The vomit from all those who had died, then been reversed in time back to life, had mostly been cleaned up in the town square. Though, there were some unusual looking folks patrolling in front of the lodge like town hall dominating the other side of the square. 

They were all deer... wearing extremely questionable 'armor'. It was that eccentric style that barely covered anything at all, and left only the important parts to the imagination, and even then, not by much. Loin cloths and tight rubber and leather mixed with small plates here and there adorned their impressive physique. Purple and pink seemed to be their faction colors, with gold accentuating everything. In their hands, the tall lightly colored reindeer like cervine held shiny expensive enchanted weaponry like a professional army. 

People seemed to be giving them space.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> She looked from side to side as Mambi explained his terrible plight, scratching her head and nose scrunching as she looked like she had stumbled into something by mistake.
> 
> "Ah- what now?" She asked as he finally asked if she might know a few things, his words coming out too quickly for her to process. "L- look, just calm down kitten- what in the name of the pantheon are you talking about?"



Umm, here, watch closely! _<the cat's eyes glow and the air shimmers besides us, then parts to form a portal. Looking inside it, you see in the distance a muscular lioness with a utility pouch talking to a cat on a cobblestone...wait a moment! As the cat reaches inside the hole, you turn to your left and see a cat's paw floating in the air waving at you several dozen feet away. The cat retracts his paw and the glow in his eyes fades as the rift re-seal themselves> _

I can open them normally from anywhere to my home realm and back again...emphasis on the "normally". But since I got here, I seem to be stuck...I'm good for a little distance as you can see, that seems to be fine, but when I try to go further it all seems to get fuzzy when I try and visualize the exit points, like something's interfering with the mental mapping of this spacetime. It's frustrating and I'm stuck so yeah...help and a map would be great! _<the cat stands up on the cobblestone path and steps aside, taking in the marvels of the place and it's flora> _



Silverthunder said:


> "So- you said you were hungry or something?" Her ears flickered a little trying to make sense of the other feline's ramblings. "Do you like, want some rat jerky or something?"
> 
> She reached into to a utility pouch on her belt and began rifling through it. "Oh, you said unicorn magic right? I do know that one. What, you looking to hire one? They're pretty expensive you know. Tough beasts to take down, I had a bounty for one once, but you can't get close to them."
> 
> ...



_<the cat looked at the dead animal and winced, holding up his paw politely>_ Oh thank you but I don't eat meat anymore, sorry. Haven't touched the stuff in about 8 centuries now, but I do appreciate the offer really, thank you very much. Have any fruits or nuts or grains by any chance? If not, I can wait a bit, just came from a party actually on a catnip run and...never mind. Oh, and no I'm not from nowhere, nobody is. We're all from somewhere, right, and so am I, but nowhere _here _that's for sure. I'm from somewhere that is definitely nowhere here, not nowhere anywhere that's somewhere here because it's definitely somewhere else, so probably why I can't map this place since I got here from the somewhere I was at before here, which I assure you was not nowhere, got me? <_he winks and giggles as he blinks in realization> _

Hold on, you *do* have unicorns here? You <_gulp_> _hunt_ them?? But-but wait, I don't want them hunted, I want to talk to them!!! You have any living happy ones, because my abilities ae based on unicorn magic so maybe they can figure out why I'm glitching!!! Yes, hire, talk to, whatever, just get me to one quickly! Where do I find such wonderful creatures, my dear?


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ha ha, I understand. We have a saying here in Tartarus too. _Don't chase the lizard before running home." _He replied, presuming Nemesis wasn't from Tartarus. "It means don't be nosy, in a nut shell. I won't pry sir!"
> 
> He gave a friendly chuckle, before shouting, "Now, enough of all that! You came for a glorious meal! Behold!"
> 
> ...


Nemesis sets aside the fuss from earlier to enjoy the performance. Quite a spectacular one, at that. And the dish looks pretty damn good too.

Nemesis : Oh, it's alright. I can wait, thanks.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Umm, here, watch closely! _<the cat's eyes glow and the air shimmers besides us, then parts to form a portal. Looking inside it, you see in the distance a muscular lioness with a utility pouch talking to a cat on a cobblestone...wait a moment! As the cat reaches inside the hole, you turn to your left and see a cat's paw floating in the air waving at you several dozen feet away. The cat retracts his paw and the glow in his eyes fades as the rift re-seal themselves> _
> 
> I can open them normally from anywhere to my home realm and back again...emphasis on the "normally". But since I got here, I seem to be stuck...I'm good for a little distance as you can see, that seems to be fine, but when I try to go further it all seems to get fuzzy when I try and visualize the exit points, like something's interfering with the mental mapping of this spacetime. It's frustrating and I'm stuck so yeah...help and a map would be great! _<the cat stands up on the cobblestone path and steps aside, taking in the marvels of the place and it's flora>
> 
> ...



She stared blankly at Mambi, until he made his portal, and her fur stood on edge. "Hey! Why the hell are you doing that!? You could lose your arm! Gah! Another mage... I bet you think you're great at all sorts of things hu? Can you dodge a bullet?" She asked with contempt. "Course a mage would eat meat, you guys are just a bunch of weirdos."

She sighed, calming down when his portal disappeared and he decided to crack a little joke. Clearly, the feline wasn't in to topical humor. In fact, it was hard to tell if she would be into any comedy that didn't involve physical torment or pain.

"I think I'm going to eat you." She grumbled under her breath.

The lion looked around for a moment, and begrudgingly, gestured for him to follow. "So you're not even from Tartarus are you? You're on the island of Nowhere. The closest unicorn is probably about two thousand leagues north- northwest. I only ever hunted the one. Maybe I'll take a second unicorn bounty some day, but they're tough, and the king of Northrend doesn't like his own kind being harassed. Just too much of a hassle, they get away with as much as damnable eldeer these days, just a bunch of stuck up jerks."

"Names Fell. Yours?" She asked as she began leading him up the path. "How old you say you were? Like, eighty or something?"

The lioness didn't seem the type to know much about astral mechanics or quantum travel. She was a more... physically robust individual.


PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis sets aside the fuss from earlier to enjoy the performance. Quite a spectacular one, at that. And the dish looks pretty damn good too.
> 
> Nemesis : Oh, it's alright. I can wait, thanks.



As Nemesis began enjoying his meal, a familiar face skittered into the restaurant on all fours, dodging between patrons and servers, to their annoyance. 

Onno rushed through the establishment straight towards Nemesis, jumping into the booth across from the elephant with a giant smile. "Hi friend! Remember Onno yes?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> As Nemesis began enjoying his meal, a familiar face skittered into the restaurant on all fours, dodging between patrons and servers, to their annoyance.
> 
> Onno rushed through the establishment straight towards Nemesis, jumping into the booth across from the elephant with a giant smile. "Hi friend! Remember Onno yes?"


Nemesis stops his eating, trying not to show that he's a bit annoyed.

Nemesis : Onno, right ? You been the guide for that one... I dunno her name. But you been her guide around here, yeah ?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Onno gives a quick bow, and darts off with his slice of pizza in paw, disappearing instantly into the throngs of visitors, leaving Ronin to herself.
> 
> The vomit from all those who had died, then been reversed in time back to life, had mostly been cleaned up in the town square. Though, there were some unusual looking folks patrolling in front of the lodge like town hall dominating the other side of the square.
> 
> ...


Ronin watched them from a distance "what are these guys? Bounty Hunters?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis stops his eating, trying not to show that he's a bit annoyed.
> 
> Nemesis : Onno, right ? You been the guide for that one... I dunno her name. But you been her guide around here, yeah ?



"Ha! Yes! Onno is best guide!" He paused, then looked around a little confused. "Where is Onno master? Thought he helping guide Nemesis person. He not run away... did he?"

Onno's ears folded down apologetically at the conclusion Nemesis had just been left to fend for himself.



ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin watched them from a distance "what are these guys? Bounty Hunters?"



"Tsch," A small racoon dressed in leather gear and dark brown robes like a rogue scoffed. "Just a bunch of arrogant jerks. They go where they want, do what they want, and take what they want, and expect you to thank them for doing it. Probably here for Lady Velvet's 'vacation'." 

Another reindeer in similarly scandalous and lascivious clothing stepped out of the town hall flanked by her guards, strutting down the stairs and laughing with her escorts.

"Welcome to Nowhere..." The racoon added a little sarcastically, glaring at the deer.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ha! Yes! Onno is best guide!" He paused, then looked around a little confused. "Where is Onno master? Thought he helping guide Nemesis person. He not run away... did he?"
> 
> Onno's ears folded down apologetically at the conclusion Nemesis had just been left to fend for himself.
> 
> ...


"watch this" Ronin said to the raccoon using magic to change her clothes into something more revealing. She walked up to the escort and kneeled "Your Majesty" Ronin said winking at the raccoon


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 8, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "watch this" Ronin said to the raccoon using magic to change her clothes into something more revealing. She walked up to the escort and kneeled "Your Majesty" Ronin said winking at the raccoon



The racoon perked up at Ronin's reply, curiously watching from the crowd as she brazenly made her way to the lady. 

"Oh, why hello darling!" She bowed in return, with a wide coy and seductive smile. "Please, majesty is far to much! Velvet is more than sufficient..." 

Her muscular guards, a mix of male and female, moved to intercept Ronin, but the 'good lady' walked past them to meet her herself. "My my, you have an excellent sense about yourself. Too few are interested in displaying the _natural_ form of beauty, and instead strut about with fancy expensive accoutrements and fineries like a flock of little peacocks. A fellow Sinner I see, and one not from our unfair realm unless I miss my mark?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The racoon perked up at Ronin's reply, curiously watching from the crowd as she brazenly made her way to the lady.
> 
> "Oh, why hello darling!" She bowed in return, with a wide coy and seductive smile. "Please, majesty is far to much! Velvet is more than sufficient..."
> 
> Her muscular guards, a mix of male and female, moved to intercept Ronin, but the 'good lady' walked past them to meet her herself. "My my, you have an excellent sense about yourself. Too few are interested in displaying the _natural_ form of beauty, and instead strut about with fancy expensive accoutrements and fineries like a flock of little peacocks. A fellow Sinner I see, and one not from our unfair realm unless I miss my mark?"


"Yes ma'am that is correct" Ronin said still kneeling "I've heard many great things about you".


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 8, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Yes ma'am that is correct" Ronin said still kneeling "I've heard many great things about you".



"Oh, I doubt that..." Velvet giggled, "and please, there's no need to kneel. Then again, flattery will get you anywhere!" She joked. 

"Walk with me visitor! I have somewhere to be quite urgently apparently, and I would so appreciate engaging new company." She added, continuing past Ronin, flanked by her guards. 

One of the male guards paused and offered a hand to help Ronin up from her kneeling position.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh, I doubt that..." Velvet giggled, "and please, there's no need to kneel. Then again, flattery will get you anywhere!" She joked.
> 
> "Walk with me visitor! I have somewhere to be quite urgently apparently, and I would so appreciate engaging new company." She added, continuing past Ronin, flanked by her guards.
> 
> One of the male guards paused and offered a hand to help Ronin up from her kneeling position.


Ronin smiled and took the guards hand and got up and walked beside him


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ha! Yes! Onno is best guide!" He paused, then looked around a little confused. "Where is Onno master? Thought he helping guide Nemesis person. He not run away... did he?"
> 
> Onno's ears folded down apologetically at the conclusion Nemesis had just been left to fend for himself.


Nemesis : Him ? Went to sort out some papers for me to have official permission to open business in here. And since I don't have to go with him for any of that, I felt like getting something to eat instead. What about you, why're you here ? Where's that... wolf ? With you ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 8, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin smiled and took the guards hand and got up and walked beside him



"You know, If I didn't know any better, I'd say you were smitten with my executioner!" She teased once again. "Kota is a bit of a hunk isn't he? But don't think Homura is someone to be scoffed at either, she can be quite the wild one..."

The 'executioner' was more than happy to walk close beside Ronin, none of the three seeming to understand the concept of personal space, the other being so close to Velvet. The other guars around the square seemed to be the same way as well, but took note of their departing master, and fell in line behind the group.



PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : Him ? Went to sort out some papers for me to have official permission to open business in here. And since I don't have to go with him for any of that, I felt like getting something to eat instead. What about you, why're you here ? Where's that... wolf ? With you ?



"Oh! Onno see." He nodded, producing a slice of pizza from under his baggy clothes and nibbling on it. "She say she go rest for little, so Onno decide to come here! I make sure Fife not confused too, we best friends."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "You know, If I didn't know any better, I'd say you were smitten with my executioner!" She teased once again. "Kota is a bit of a hunk isn't he? But don't think Homura is someone to be scoffed at either, she can be quite the wild one..."
> 
> The 'executioner' was more than happy to walk close beside Ronin, none of the three seeming to understand the concept of personal space, the other being so close to Velvet. The other guars around the square seemed to be the same way as well, but took note of their departing master, and fell in line behind the group.


"Executioner huh? Glad I got on your good side then" Ronin said laughing nervously


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh! Onno see." He nodded, producing a slice of pizza from under his baggy clothes and nibbling on it. "She say she go rest for little, so Onno decide to come here! I make sure Fife not confused too, we best friends."


Nemesis : If you say so. Now, what was all that fuss about, earlier ? What was she trying to do, making a scene in the middle of the restaurant and raising her voice at the restaurant owner like so ?... And Fife is that  greeter cat at the cross-fire of the argument, right ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 8, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Executioner huh? Glad I got on your good side then" Ronin said laughing nervously



"Oh don't be silly!" She replied, waving her hand in dismissal. "You'd be surprised how many fools are running around wanting to blow things up or murder people indiscriminately for stupid reasons. Sinners prefer a more... engaging approach to the world. Less killing, more... shall we say, punishment? Executioner is more of a title than the job description. Karand Kar Executioners are the most elite soldiers in the whole of Tartarus. I would know! I train them personally from time to time."



PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : If you say so. Now, what was all that fuss about, earlier ? What was she trying to do, making a scene in the middle of the restaurant and raising her voice at the restaurant owner like so ?... And Fife is that  greeter cat at the cross-fire of the argument, right ?



"Oh, hmm, Onno not really know, but he hear some." He said, pointing to his giant ears. "Think wolf friend want to hire Fife." 

He nodded. "Yes yes! She really nice cat, work here for month, two month now? Onno met her when he and master first arrived! Onno ambush her in dark alleyway to  steal fangs, but she stop Onno with loaf of bread. Best friend ever since."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh don't be silly!" She replied, waving her hand in dismissal. "You'd be surprised how many fools are running around wanting to blow things up or murder people indiscriminately for stupid reasons. Sinners prefer a more... engaging approach to the world. Less killing, more... shall we say, punishment? Executioner is more of a title than the job description. Karand Kar Executioners are the most elite soldiers in the whole of Tartarus. I would know! I train them personally from time to time."


"Wow a hot but strong leader," Ronin said "Also I'm almost afraid to ask but what do you mean by punishment?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 8, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Wow a hot but strong leader," Ronin said "Also I'm almost afraid to ask but what do you mean by punishment?"



"Well, torture... but, it's such an icky word. I think a thief would much rather lose an ear and have a few lashes than find themselves on the chopping block by a wrathite don't you?" She puffed a little. "Plus, it can be quite therapeutic. There's an art to it, it's all about creativity, coming up with new fun ways to do the same thing really." She explained. "And there's nothing like having a good slave giving you a back rub while you do it! Or a bath afterwards. Oooh! Or maybe do it in a bath at the same time? Don't think I've ever really tried that."

They began walking back down the hospitality street.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well, torture... but, it's such an icky word. I think a thief would much rather lose an ear and have a few lashes than find themselves on the chopping block by a wrathite don't you?" She puffed a little. "Plus, it can be quite therapeutic. There's an art to it, it's all about creativity, coming up with new fun ways to do the same thing really." She explained. "And there's nothing like having a good slave giving you a back rub while you do it! Or a bath afterwards. Oooh! Or maybe do it in a bath at the same time? Don't think I've ever really tried that."
> 
> They began walking back down the hospitality street.


"just out of curiosity," Ronin said looking at the soldiers surrounding Velvet "you looking for any new soldiers?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh, hmm, Onno not really know, but he hear some." He said, pointing to his giant ears. "Think wolf friend want to hire Fife."
> 
> He nodded. "Yes yes! She really nice cat, work here for month, two month now? Onno met her when he and master first arrived! Onno ambush her in dark alleyway to steal fangs, but she stop Onno with loaf of bread. Best friend ever since."


Nemesis : ... Alright.

He continues eating, but can't really shake the feeling that Ronin is not done just yet. Knowing her, she's likely to try something else similar.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> She stared blankly at Mambi, until he made his portal, and her fur stood on edge. "Hey! Why the hell are you doing that!? You could lose your arm! Gah! Another mage... I bet you think you're great at all sorts of things hu? Can you dodge a bullet?" She asked with contempt. "Course a mage would eat meat, you guys are just a bunch of weirdos."
> 
> She sighed, calming down when his portal disappeared and he decided to crack a little joke. Clearly, the feline wasn't in to topical humor. In fact, it was hard to tell if she would be into any comedy that didn't involve physical torment or pain.
> 
> "I think I'm going to eat you." She grumbled under her breath.



_<the cat gulps hard, his sensitive hearing picking up every utterance> _I actually can't dodge a bullet, takes a half-second for the portal to form, but if I see you draw the gun I could easily...hold on, why am I telling you all this?_ <he chuckles and stands up>_ Never mind, let's just say I don't need to dodge the bullets usually. And I taste terrible I've been told...very gamey and a little spicy. _<he chuckles weakly, hoping *that *humour carries over in this land> _


Silverthunder said:


> The lion looked around for a moment, and begrudgingly, gestured for him to follow. "So you're not even from Tartarus are you? You're on the island of Nowhere. The closest unicorn is probably about two thousand leagues north- northwest. I only ever hunted the one. Maybe I'll take a second unicorn bounty some day, but they're tough, and the king of Northrend doesn't like his own kind being harassed. Just too much of a hassle, they get away with as much as damnable eldeer these days, just a bunch of stuck up jerks."
> 
> "Names Fell. Yours?" She asked as she began leading him up the path. "How old you say you were? Like, eighty or something?"
> 
> The lioness didn't seem the type to know much about astral mechanics or quantum travel. She was a more... physically robust individual.



Oh sorry, just kinda arrived screaming, didn't I? <_giggle> _My bad, name's Mambi, pleased to meetcha! Yeah, I kinda predate calendars, so I don't know my true age per-se, but I think it's around 5000 or so...maybe 6000-ish? I remember being worshipped by weird hat wearing desert people and seeing a lot of naked monkeys in bare robes praying to trees and stuff. Does that help any? 

Um, and yeah, thank you for the directions, really appreciate it, truly yeah, but one small little detail if I could? Forgive me but my mental mapping's shot in this place...two thousand sounds like a big number and all but...how far is a "league"? We talking hours or days here? _<he bushes deeply, seeing your annoyance> _


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 8, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "just out of curiosity," Ronin said looking at the soldiers surrounding Velvet "you looking for any new soldiers?"



"Oh, sadly, we don't hire mercenaries. We prefer professional soldiers. Ah- not to say you're not a professional, it simply means state sponsored. As the greatest and larges empire in all of Tartarus, the Cult of Sin has plenty of talented fighters to recruit, and sometimes we're a little... picky." She replied.

"Ah... but... I never turn down an offer darling..." She teased. "While I don't need soldiers, I do on occasion require adventurers for more unusual tasks, if you might be interested? I pay exceptionally well for completed services. Play your cards right, and perhaps you might get to see some of my _associates_?"


PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : ... Alright.
> 
> He continues eating, but can't really shake the feeling that Ronin is not done just yet. Knowing her, she's likely to try something else similar.



"You not worry, she not seem so-" He paused, blinking in surprise as he looked past Nemesis out the window.

"Wha- what she doing?" He asked to no one.

Just outside the restaurant was, of course, Ronin. She was dressed in particularly revealing attire, walking just behind a caramel and white colored reindeer in more lascivious dress. They were both surrounded by a large contingent of tall reindeer in less than effective looking eye candyesque armor, sporting enchanted weaponry.



Mambi said:


> _<the cat gulps hard, his sensitive hearing picking up every utterance> _I actually can't dodge a bullet, takes a half-second for the portal to form, but if I see you draw the gun I could easily...hold on, why am I telling you all this?_ <he chuckles and stands up>_ Never mind, let's just say I don't need to dodge the bullets usually. And I taste terrible I've been told...very gamey and a little spicy. _<he chuckles weakly, hoping *that *humour carries over in this land> _
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, just kinda arrived screaming, didn't I? <_giggle> _My bad, name's Mambi, pleased to meetcha! Yeah, I kinda predate calendars, so I don't know my true age per-se, but I think it's around 5000 or so...maybe 6000-ish? I remember being worshipped by weird hat wearing desert people and seeing a lot of naked monkeys in bare robes praying to trees and stuff. Does that help any?
> ...



"Eh, you're right. You don't look like you have much meat on your bones." She replied with a chuckle, patting Mambi on the back with great force. "Uuuuh... maybe? None of that sounds familiar. So you're an immortal hu? Think I could use you as target practice? I'll pay you if you want." 

It was hard to tell with her tone if she making a joke or not...

"Well, from here back to town it's maybe like, half a league? Think that helps? I mean, tsch, you're not getting from here to Northrend in a few days that's for sure. You got mountains, deserts, some forests, and a tundra to go before you get even halfway there. That's not counting part of an ocean full of things that'll swallow you whole. I don't know what kind of immortal you are, but rotting in a fish's belly for a decade doesn't sound fun to me." She laughed again. 

"Err, I guess that's if it's all still the same. This is Tartarus after all. Mountains sink into swamps and forests rise from deserts in a matter of weeks. You never know what'll be over the next hill." She explained. "I mean heck, people say even the sky light is weird here, is it supposed to be day and night everywhere in the outerworlds or something?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "You not worry, she not seem so-" He paused, blinking in surprise as he looked past Nemesis out the window.
> 
> "Wha- what she doing?" He asked to no one.
> 
> Just outside the restaurant was, of course, Ronin. She was dressed in particularly revealing attire, walking just behind a caramel and white colored reindeer in more lascivious dress. They were both surrounded by a large contingent of tall reindeer in less than effective looking eye candyesque armor, sporting enchanted weaponry.


Nemesis notices Onno's question and, when seeing where he's looking at, also follows the direction, and sees Ronin. He frowns a bit.

Nemesis : The hell ?

He finds it hard to look away, but it's because he has the same question as Onno.

Nemesis : You know who's that "too-revealing" reindeer, or any of those bodyguard-looking boys following her ? Something tells me their presence in public like that, with THAT kind of outfit, isn't a good sign.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh, sadly, we don't hire mercenaries. We prefer professional soldiers. Ah- not to say you're not a professional, it simply means state sponsored. As the greatest and larges empire in all of Tartarus, the Cult of Sin has plenty of talented fighters to recruit, and sometimes we're a little... picky." She replied.
> 
> "Ah... but... I never turn down an offer darling..." She teased. "While I don't need soldiers, I do on occasion require adventurers for more unusual tasks, if you might be interested? I pay exceptionally well for completed services. Play your cards right, and perhaps you might get to see some of my _associates_?"


Ronin chuckled "no offense but it's your loss". The guard walking beside her looked over at her in shock. Ronins eyes started glowing, A sword formed in one hand and a dagger formed in the other.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis notices Onno's question and, when seeing where he's looking at, also follows the direction, and sees Ronin. He frowns a bit.
> 
> Nemesis : The hell ?
> 
> ...



"That Good Lady Queen Velvet, she make many many orphan houses and poor people places all over Tartarus, teach them things like make money and be fancy." Onno explained as he watched them pass by. "Eldeer mean sometimes, but keep worse thing away, like-"

He stopped mid sentence, mouth agape, when he noticed Ronin drawing her weapon and going in for the kill just outside the window behind the lady.



ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin chuckled "no offense but it's your loss". The guard walking beside her looked over at her in shock. Ronins eyes started glowing, A sword formed in one hand and a dagger formed in the other.



The guard, might not have been as surprised as she expected, as if it weren't the first time someone had tried to kill the Lady. They drew their weapons, the one closest to Ronin reached out to try and grab her. 

"Mhmmmhm." She chuckled, glancing back at Ronin. "Not really. I prefer honesty and integrity, not some cowardly assassin that hides under fine clothes."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The guard, might not have been as surprised as she expected, as if it weren't the first time someone had tried to kill the Lady. They drew their weapons, the one closest to Ronin reached out to try and grab her.
> 
> "Mhmmmhm." She chuckled, glancing back at Ronin. "Not really. I prefer honesty and integrity, not some cowardly assassin that hides under fine clothes."


Ronin smirked and the blades vanished into rose petals and she let the guard grab her "now...would an assassin be able to do this?" Ronins eyes glowed again and 12 copies of herself formed around the guards, but Ronin made them vanish into the water after Velvet saw them "I'm no mere assassin...Im just in a bit of a pickle right now so Im looking for somewhere that could hire me"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "That Good Lady Queen Velvet, she make many many orphan houses and poor people places all over Tartarus, teach them things like make money and be fancy." Onno explained as he watched them pass by. "Eldeer mean sometimes, but keep worse thing away, like-"
> 
> He stopped mid sentence, mouth agape, when he noticed Ronin drawing her weapon and going in for the kill just outside the window behind the lady.
> 
> ...


Nemesis doesn't exactly listen to Onno much, instead he still keeps an eye out on them, while his hand slowly reaching for the hammer on the table, as he sees Ronin drawing weapons.
And when the guard tries to grab her, he's got his hand on the hammer.
However, it doesn't look to be a good weapon, if at all.



ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin smirked and the blades vanished into rose petals and she let the guard grab her "now...would an assassin be able to do this?" Ronins eyes glowed again and 12 copies of herself formed around the guards, but Ronin made them vanish into the water after Velvet saw them "I'm no mere assassin...Im just in a bit of a pickle right now so Im looking for somewhere that could hire me"


But when he sees what Ronin does, he has a feeling that it's actually not gonna be an actual fight at all.
He still has something that he's VERY concerned about, though.

Nemesis : ... Those pink-purple skimpy BDSM stuffs are seriously giving me sex dungeon vibe.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : ... Those pink-purple skimpy BDSM stuffs are seriously giving me sex dungeon vibe.


Ronin used telepathy "You think?" she said "There is something connected between her and the demon...IDK what yet"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin used telepathy "You think?" she said "There is something connected between her and the demon...IDK what yet"


Nemesis (telepathy) : And how do you know there's a connection between them ?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis (telepathy) : And how do you know there's a connection between them ?


"she has the same mark on her shoulder that the demon did"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "she has the same mark on her shoulder that the demon did"


Nemesis (telepathy) : Whatever you do, just try not to cause more troubles like at the workshop area earlier. If you're gonna fight someone, don't do it near other people.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis (telepathy) : Whatever you do, just try not to cause more troubles like at the workshop area earlier. If you're gonna fight someone, don't do it near other people.


"Noted, on one condition...you leave Fife alone, there's something special about her that she can use to defend herself and other around her"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin smirked and the blades vanished into rose petals and she let the guard grab her "now...would an assassin be able to do this?" Ronins eyes glowed again and 12 copies of herself formed around the guards, but Ronin made them vanish into the water after Velvet saw them "I'm no mere assassin...Im just in a bit of a pickle right now so Im looking for somewhere that could hire me"



"Oooh, bold... confident." She smiled, turning to face Ronin directly, and making a gesture for the guard to ease up on his grip. "I'll be honest with you, I was worried for a moment. I've already died twice this month, and the God of Pleasure wouldn't have been to pleased to see me back in her palace so soon."

"Alright, you have my attention. If you want to be one of my agents, you'll have to prove you can handle a complicated task. Now, I don't care how you do it, just that you do, are you going to take the test or pout about not being in my personal guard?" She asked, raising a brow.



PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis doesn't exactly listen to Onno much, instead he still keeps an eye out on them, while his hand slowly reaching for the hammer on the table, as he sees Ronin drawing weapons.
> And when the guard tries to grab her, he's got his hand on the hammer.
> However, it doesn't look to be a good weapon, if at all.
> 
> ...



Onno breathed a sigh of relief. Clearly he wasn't accustomed to such bombastic behavior among people he knew, even when it came to Inkwell. 

"O... oh..." he sighed and sat back down, wiping imaginary sweat off his forehead. "Oh yes, they very famous for dungeons! Onno not know why, but many people love going that hate it. It confusing, but master always walk away when Onno ask."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oooh, bold... confident." She smiled, turning to face Ronin directly, and making a gesture for the guard to ease up on his grip. "I'll be honest with you, I was worried for a moment. I've already died twice this month, and the God of Pleasure wouldn't have been to pleased to see me back in her palace so soon."
> 
> "Alright, you have my attention. If you want to be one of my agents, you'll have to prove you can handle a complicated task. Now, I don't care how you do it, just that you do, are you going to take the test or pout about not being in my personal guard?" She asked, raising a brow.


Ronin looked pissed "you better be glad I need your help because I'd love to feel your neck in my paws for the "pout" part" When Ronin said this the guard's grip tightened, but she didn't fight him, although she would have easily won. "however I guess it depends on the task," Ronin said "But no trackers, no traces, no tails, and no spies on  me got it?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Noted, on one condition...you leave Fife alone, there's something special about her that she can use to defend herself and other around her"


Nemesis (telepathy) : I'm afraid that falls in my category of "causing trouble". I dunno what's "special" that you saw in her, but you definitely wouldn't bring out that "special" quality by arguing with her boss on her behalf, in public, and making it awkward for her...

He kind of stops when he hears Ronin and the reindeer talking, though.



Silverthunder said:


> "Oooh, bold... confident." She smiled, turning to face Ronin directly, and making a gesture for the guard to ease up on his grip. "I'll be honest with you, I was worried for a moment. I've already died twice this month, and the God of Pleasure wouldn't have been to pleased to see me back in her palace so soon."
> 
> "Alright, you have my attention. If you want to be one of my agents, you'll have to prove you can handle a complicated task. Now, I don't care how you do it, just that you do, are you going to take the test or pout about not being in my personal guard?" She asked, raising a brow.





ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin looked pissed "you better be glad I need your help because I'd love to feel your neck in my paws for the "pout" part" When Ronin said this the guard's grip tightened, but she didn't fight him, although she would have easily won. "however I guess it depends on the task," Ronin said "But no trackers, no traces, no tails, and no spies on  me got it?"


By keeping the telepathy link with his own power, he can sort of hear the conversation through Ronin as well.

Nemesis (telepathy) : ... Died twice already, huh... sounds like she's immortal in a way.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> By keeping the telepathy link with his own power, he can sort of hear the conversation through Ronin as well.
> 
> Nemesis (telepathy) : ... Died twice already, huh... sounds like she's immortal in a way.


"Or possessed...kinda feeling that vibe with this jerk, also if she tells me to kill anyone I can form a look-alive" Ronin said "On second thought Nemesis, can you take Fife to the blacksmith area? Also I need your word you won't rat on me to the deer or demon"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Or possessed...kinda feeling that vibe with this jerk, also if she tells me to kill anyone I can form a look-alive" Ronin said "On second thought Nemesis, can you take Fife to the blacksmith area? Also I need your word you won't rat on me to the deer or demon"


Nemesis (telepathy) : Unless she or the demons can read mind, then the only thing they got outta me is a slap in the face if they wanna try. As for Fife, what're you gonna do with her there ? Get her some equipment so she can be a fighter or something ?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis (telepathy) : Unless she or the demons can read mind, then the only thing they got outta me is a slap in the face if they wanna try. As for Fife, what're you gonna do with her there ? Get her some equipment so she can be a fighter or something ?


"Yeah, and then train her...I promise I'll be more subtle in public" Ronin said "She beat the crap out of Onno with a loaf of bread...that is like the worst weapon ever, as I said though, there's a spark in her"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Yeah, and then train her...I promise I'll be more subtle in public" Ronin said "She beat the crap out of Onno with a loaf of bread...that is like the worst weapon ever, as I said though, there's a spark in her"


Nemesis (telepathy) : ... Alright I'll give you and her that. By the way, where's Onno ? I don't see him with you.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis (telepathy) : ... Alright I'll give you and her that. By the way, where's Onno ? I don't see him with you.


"I told him to watch you...sorry I just had some mild suspicions..." Ronin said telepathically "is he not still with you?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "I told him to watch you...sorry I just had some mild suspicions..." Ronin said telepathically "is he not still with you?"


Nemesis (telepathy) : Oh he's still here. Said you'd gone for some rest. Then see you in that kind of outfit, with that bunch of reindeer. What's suspicious about me again now ?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis (telepathy) : Oh he's still here. Said you'd gone for some rest. Then see you in that kind of outfit, with that bunch of reindeer. What's suspicious about me again now ?


Ronin chuckled "I see your point, but the best way to kill the demon is to turn people from the inside"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin chuckled "I see your point, but the best way to kill the demon is to turn people from the inside"


Nemesis (telepathy) : That doesn't exactly answer my question about what's suspicious about me.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis (telepathy) : That doesn't exactly answer my question about what's suspicious about me.


"u ask to many questions"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin looked pissed "you better be glad I need your help because I'd love to feel your neck in my paws for the "pout" part" When Ronin said this the guard's grip tightened, but she didn't fight him, although she would have easily won. "however I guess it depends on the task," Ronin said "But no trackers, no traces, no tails, and no spies on  me got it?"



"Oh, pff," Velvet waved her hand in dismissal. "Come now. Why do I need all those? Seems a waste of fangs if you ask me. Finish the task, and you get payed, along with something on top of that on occasion of course. You can be the most polite little puppy Tartarus has ever seen for all I care!"

She giggled again at the thought. "But your first test? Should be simple for someone such as you, a simple... acquisition. There's a fewllow on the island that goes by the name Morhar. Unpleasant fellow... he wants to cause trouble, but that would be rather difficult if he were to lose his prized sword. Bring his flaming sword Jager to me and we'll go from there. Deal?" She gave a wide salacious smile, eyes slightly narrower in a more condescending manner.

"My apologies." The guard whispered to Ronin, easing up on her and letting the wolf go once Velvet seemed satisfied enough. 



PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis (telepathy) : I'm afraid that falls in my category of "causing trouble". I dunno what's "special" that you saw in her, but you definitely wouldn't bring out that "special" quality by arguing with her boss on her behalf, in public, and making it awkward for her...
> 
> He kind of stops when he hears Ronin and the reindeer talking, though.
> 
> ...



Onno's cheeks puffed out as he stared at Nemesis, confused as to why he turned so quiet all of a sudden. He wasn't sure what the elephant was doing, looking so spaced out in the middle of the restaurant. 

"Uhm, is friend okay?" He asked, clearly worried.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Onno's cheeks puffed out as he stared at Nemesis, confused as to why he turned so quiet all of a sudden. He wasn't sure what the elephant was doing, looking so spaced out in the middle of the restaurant.
> 
> "Uhm, is friend okay?" He asked, clearly worried.


Nemesis : Huh ?... Oh, yeah I'm fine. Just listening to them talking out there. That reindeer wants the wolf to get a fire sword from someone named Morhar. And the wolf told me...

He glares back at Onno.

Nemesis : ... that she asked you to keep an eye on me. Because I'm "suspicious".

He gestures to the group outside... with his head. He's clearly pretty annoyed to do that.

Nemesis : After her. And let me eat in goddamn peace. Thanks.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh, pff," Velvet waved her hand in dismissal. "Come now. Why do I need all those? Seems a waste of fangs if you ask me. Finish the task, and you get payed, along with something on top of that on occasion of course. You can be the most polite little puppy Tartarus has ever seen for all I care!"
> 
> She giggled again at the thought. "But your first test? Should be simple for someone such as you, a simple... acquisition. There's a fewllow on the island that goes by the name Morhar. Unpleasant fellow... he wants to cause trouble, but that would be rather difficult if he were to lose his prized sword. Bring his flaming sword Jager to me and we'll go from there. Deal?" She gave a wide salacious smile, eyes slightly narrower in a more condescending manner.
> 
> "My apologies." The guard whispered to Ronin, easing up on her and letting the wolf go once Velvet seemed satisfied enough.


"Whats the catch?" Ronin asked cautiously


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : Huh ?... Oh, yeah I'm fine. Just listening to them talking out there. That reindeer wants the wolf to get a fire sword from someone named Morhar. And the wolf told me...
> 
> He glares back at Onno.
> 
> ...



His ears folded down in embarrassment, looking up at Nemesis, ashamed. He didn't reply, but instead, jumped out of the booth and scurried away, disappearing into the crowded restaurant.



ScaratheWolf said:


> "Whats the catch?" Ronin asked cautiously



"Non whatsoever! Best of luck, toodles!" She turned around and waved idly to Ronin, walking away without explaining the task any further. The guards continued behind Velvet, passing around Ronin as they marched dutifully and without question. 

The slug rabbit from before came out of a nearby store and hurried over to Velvet, flailing around as he looked like he were insulting her before falling in step beside her.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Non whatsoever! Best of luck, toodles!" She turned around and waved idly to Ronin, walking away without explaining the task any further. The guards continued behind Velvet, passing around Ronin as they marched dutifully and without question.
> 
> The slug rabbit from before came out of a nearby store and hurried over to Velvet, flailing around as he looked like he were insulting her before falling in step beside her.


"What a lovely person" Ronin said sarcastically, standing up and using magic to bring her cloak back. She walked back to the diner and saw Nemesis "Well..." Ronin began "First off all I gotta figure out who the guy is"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> His ears folded down in embarrassment, looking up at Nemesis, ashamed. He didn't reply, but instead, jumped out of the booth and scurried away, disappearing into the crowded restaurant.





ScaratheWolf said:


> "What a lovely person" Ronin said sarcastically, standing up and using magic to bring her cloak back. She walked back to the diner and saw Nemesis "Well..." Ronin began "First off all I gotta figure out who the guy is"


He glances at her for a bit, about to ask something, but then just shrugs and continues eating.

Nemesis : Not my problem, buddy. Fife's over there if you want. Just at least lemme eat in peace for 10 freaking minutes, thanks. Couldn't get one single bite without you raising your voice or your weapons at someone, I swear.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 9, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "What a lovely person" Ronin said sarcastically, standing up and using magic to bring her cloak back. She walked back to the diner and saw Nemesis "Well..." Ronin began "First off all I gotta figure out who the guy is"





PC Master Race said:


> He glances at her for a bit, about to ask something, but then just shrugs and continues eating.
> 
> Nemesis : Not my problem, buddy. Fife's over there if you want. Just at least lemme eat in peace for 10 freaking minutes, thanks. Couldn't get one single bite without you raising your voice or your weapons at someone, I swear.



As nemesis pointed to where Fife was, they would both notice the feline was conspicuously absent. For that matter, Onno was gone as well, though that wasn't as hard a task given his expertise. 

"Hey!" The large fish fellow shouted across the restaurant at Nemesis. "Didn't I tell you to get out of here and stop harassing my workers and customers!?"

"Ey! Don't shout at my clients &*^% for brains!" Inkwell shouted as he stepped in, as usual causing a scene wherever he went.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> As nemesis pointed to where Fife was, they would both notice the feline was conspicuously absent. For that matter, Onno was gone as well, though that wasn't as hard a task given his expertise.
> 
> "Hey!" The large fish fellow shouted across the restaurant at Nemesis. "Didn't I tell you to get out of here and stop harassing my workers and customers!?"
> 
> "Ey! Don't shout at my clients &*^% for brains!" Inkwell shouted as he stepped in, as usual causing a scene wherever he went.


Nemesis doesn't bother, he stands up and pushes Inkwell aside, walking up to the fish.

Nemesis : Where's Fife ?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> As nemesis pointed to where Fife was, they would both notice the feline was conspicuously absent. For that matter, Onno was gone as well, though that wasn't as hard a task given his expertise.
> 
> "Hey!" The large fish fellow shouted across the restaurant at Nemesis. "Didn't I tell you to get out of here and stop harassing my workers and customers!?"
> 
> "Ey! Don't shout at my clients &*^% for brains!" Inkwell shouted as he stepped in, as usual causing a scene wherever he went.


"Catch you later Nemesis...I know where Fife and Onno went" Ronin said


----------



## Mambi (Feb 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Eh, you're right. You don't look like you have much meat on your bones." She replied with a chuckle, patting Mambi on the back with great force. "Uuuuh... maybe? None of that sounds familiar. So you're an immortal hu? Think I could use you as target practice? I'll pay you if you want."
> 
> It was hard to tell with her tone if she making a joke or not...



_<the cat rolls his eyes and laughs merrily>_ If I had full access to my abilities you'd never get a shot in! But what could you pay me? I don't know the currency, and I usually just kinda borrow what I need. Still though, if you want to try and hit a target that blinks away, happy to accommodate! 

<_with glowing eyes, you see a shimmering rift appear behind him. In less than a second, with a wink he falls backwards into the hole as it closes, swallowing him up as it disappears. Before you can even look around, you suddenly feel a paw tapping you on the shoulder and handing you a very familiar dagger> _

See? Here's your knife back by the way, plucked it from your backside when I emerged. Nice one! _<you notice a rift still open behind you as the glow fades and the rift re-seals> 
_


Silverthunder said:


> _"Well, from here back to town it's maybe like, half a league? Think that helps? I mean, tsch, you're not getting from here to Northrend in a few days that's for sure. You got mountains, deserts, some forests, and a tundra to go before you get even halfway there. That's not counting part of an ocean full of things that'll swallow you whole. I don't know what kind of immortal you are, but rotting in a fish's belly for a decade doesn't sound fun to me." She laughed again._



UGH! This is the first time in a long while I can't just *go* there! Like instantly!!! Walking to travel is *sooooo* frustrating!!! I mean, I can open a portal to the moon if I choose to normally, or a star or another planet, but here I'm only good for a few hundred feet? AAUUUGGHHH!!! _<he buries his head in his paws> 
_


Silverthunder said:


> _"Err, I guess that's if it's all still the same. This is Tartarus after all. Mountains sink into swamps and forests rise from deserts in a matter of weeks. You never know what'll be over the next hill." She explained. "I mean heck, people say even the sky light is weird here, is it supposed to be day and night everywhere in the outerworlds or something?"_



<the cat just shrugs and grins> I wouldn't know, where I'm from the sky's a perpetual darkened rust-red, and most places I go to the sky's been everything from blue to grey to green. Personally I like the green hue places, but here? I'll adapt, as if I had a choice. _<grumble> _So, point being too far to communicate with the unicorn, gotcha. Well, might as well introduce me to everyone in earshot, I suspect I'll be a while. Maybe I can be of use to you until I figure out this whole "can't go home" thing?


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 10, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat rolls his eyes and laughs merrily>_ If I had full access to my abilities you'd never get a shot in! But what could you pay me? I don't know the currency, and I usually just kinda borrow what I need. Still though, if you want to try and hit a target that blinks away, happy to accommodate!
> 
> <_with glowing eyes, you see a shimmering rift appear behind him. In less than a second, with a wink he falls backwards into the hole as it closes, swallowing him up as it disappears. Before you can even look around, you suddenly feel a paw tapping you on the shoulder and handing you a very familiar dagger> _
> 
> See? Here's your knife back by the way, plucked it from your backside when I emerged. Nice one! _<you notice a rift still open behind you as the glow fades and the rift re-seals> _



"Tsch, mages... so you're a bum, hu? Just a scrawny hedgemage?" She rose a brow as he mentioned just barrowing things. "Guess I could pay you like ten fangs every minute you didn't get hit."

She angrily snatched her knife back from Mambi as he continued to display his impressive skills of positional alteration, continuing to walk up the road without giving him a glance. It seemed like she was trying to refrain from giving him the satisfaction of her interest and slight wonderment.

"Don't be lazy! Sides, nobody walks that far anyway, we're not all monks on a pilgrimage or something. You can take an airship or gate portal." She explained.



Mambi said:


> Well, might as well introduce me to everyone in earshot, I suspect I'll be a while. Maybe I can be of use to you until I figure out this whole "can't go home" thing?



She reached out and put her paws over Mambi's snout. "Don't do that."

"But..." She let his nose go, "If you wanna help me out, I think I got a position for you. You're a herbivore you said? You don't fight do you?"

Fell stopped in the middle of the road and looking around for a brief moment, before putting her fingers to her mouth and giving out an impressive whistle.

"What about distracting? Can you do that?" She asked as she continued looking around for someone- or something...


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis doesn't bother, he stands up and pushes Inkwell aside, walking up to the fish.
> 
> Nemesis : Where's Fife ?





ScaratheWolf said:


> "Catch you later Nemesis...I know where Fife and Onno went" Ronin said



The Fish eyed the two of them suspiciously. "She's on her break. She'll be back, but you two aren't going to be bothering her on my watch. I thank you for intervening earlier sir, but she can do what she wants." 

"Am uh, I interrupting something important?" Inkwell asked, raising a brow, noting Nemesis looked a little on the defensive side. "Should I simply find you later Mr. Nemesis?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The Fish eyed the two of them suspiciously. "She's on her break. She'll be back, but you two aren't going to be bothering her on my watch. I thank you for intervening earlier sir, but she can do what she wants."
> 
> "Am uh, I interrupting something important?" Inkwell asked, raising a brow, noting Nemesis looked a little on the defensive side. "Should I simply find you later Mr. Nemesis?"


Ronin chuckled "so that's why she left?" Ronin said pointing at Fife's uniform and name tag hanging on a hook near the door


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 10, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Catch you later Nemesis...I know where Fife and Onno went" Ronin said





Silverthunder said:


> The Fish eyed the two of them suspiciously. "She's on her break. She'll be back, but you two aren't going to be bothering her on my watch. I thank you for intervening earlier sir, but she can do what she wants."





ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin chuckled "so that's why she left?" Ronin said pointing at Fife's uniform and name tag hanging on a hook near the door


Nemesis sees the uniform and name tag left behind. For a moment he couldn't guess where she's gone to, but he then remembers what Ronin told him earlier. He shrugs.

Nemesis : Alright.



Silverthunder said:


> "Am uh, I interrupting something important?" Inkwell asked, raising a brow, noting Nemesis looked a little on the defensive side. "Should I simply find you later Mr. Nemesis?"


Nemesis : I'm tired of you just making a scene everywhere you go, claiming that you're lookinh after me while bothering everyone else.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Tsch, mages... so you're a bum, hu? Just a scrawny hedgemage?" She rose a brow as he mentioned just barrowing things. "Guess I could pay you like ten fangs every minute you didn't get hit."
> 
> She angrily snatched her knife back from Mambi as he continued to display his impressive skills of positional alteration, continuing to walk up the road without giving him a glance. It seemed like she was trying to refrain from giving him the satisfaction of her interest and slight wonderment.
> 
> "Don't be lazy! Sides, nobody walks that far anyway, we're not all monks on a pilgrimage or something. You can take an airship or gate portal." She explained.



_<the cat stops and stares shocked_> Oh, so you *do* have portal knowledge here??? That's awesome, I can work with that! Thanks, you're more informative than you think, ya know! Little scary yes, but very informative nonetheless. If I can see how it works, maybe I can tap into why mine doesn't, right?



Silverthunder said:


> She reached out and put her paws over Mambi's snout. "Don't do that."



_<the cat whispers through a muffled snout>_ whuuuu..nuhhh...



Silverthunder said:


> "But..." She let his nose go, "If you wanna help me out, I think I got a position for you. You're a herbivore you said? You don't fight do you?"



I was trying to ask, why not? Why the secrecy? As for fighting, *that* I can do, my dear! _<he extends his claws and strikes a graceful pose>_ Even not using my portals, which I can do like an instinct now, I studied for 2 centuries with the ferret fairy folk of Fortunia so I know several martial arts actually! From multiple monasteries studying kung-fu to a few dojos for ju-jitsu, I know them all and am _very _fast and agile actually_. <he smiles proudly>_ Sheesh, not all warriors are all buff and strong like you are, I've lived long enough to see all sizes beat all other sizes, trust me. <he giggles and winks>



Silverthunder said:


> Fell stopped in the middle of the road and looking around for a brief moment, before putting her fingers to her mouth and giving out an impressive whistle.
> 
> "What about distracting? Can you do that?" She asked as she continued looking around for someone- or something...



Distracting? Sure, I'm usually quite the bundle of chaos. Who or what do you need distracted? <_he looks around as well, trying to see what you're searching for> _


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 11, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin chuckled "so that's why she left?" Ronin said pointing at Fife's uniform and name tag hanging on a hook near the door





PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis sees the uniform and name tag left behind. For a moment he couldn't guess where she's gone to, but he then remembers what Ronin told him earlier. He shrugs.
> 
> Nemesis : Alright.
> 
> ...



"Yah, that's right shade. And that's all you need to know! Now get out before I call the guild to come drag you out!" The fish snapped at Ronin. 

Meanwhile, Inkwell's ears folded down again apologetically. "Oh- uh, r- right, sorry, I just- had some news to deliver to you." He said to Nemesis. 

The deer waiter from before decided to intervene as well. "Hey guys, why don't we all calm down and just go our separate ways hu? It seems like everyone's hot as crushed peppers right now, and I bet no one wants to bother anyone else in the restaurant, right?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Yah, that's right shade. And that's all you need to know! Now get out before I call the guild to come drag you out!" The fish snapped at Ronin.
> 
> Meanwhile, Inkwell's ears folded down again apologetically. "Oh- uh, r- right, sorry, I just- had some news to deliver to you." He said to Nemesis.
> 
> The deer waiter from before decided to intervene as well. "Hey guys, why don't we all calm down and just go our separate ways hu? It seems like everyone's hot as crushed peppers right now, and I bet no one wants to bother anyone else in the restaurant, right?"


Nemesis : ... Don't clean up my table just yet. Still waiting for your pizza.

He replies to the deer, then drags Inkwell out of the diner.

Nemesis : What do you want to tell me ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat stops and stares shocked_> Oh, so you *do* have portal knowledge here??? That's awesome, I can work with that! Thanks, you're more informative than you think, ya know! Little scary yes, but very informative nonetheless. If I can see how it works, maybe I can tap into why mine doesn't, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Tsch." She scoffed. "Well well, look at me. Judging a treasure chest by the rust. It's a damn wonder I haven't been eaten by a mimic yet hu?"

"Ferret Fairy's hu? Wait a minute- you're not talking about the-" She went a little pale before she was interrupted by a monster falling from the sky, smashing into the ground in front of them.

"Oh right, hey Morhar this is-" The ten foot monster summoned a flaming sword from nowhere, roaring an almost mechanical roar, and brought it down in a vicious and quick overhead swing.

Fel put her arm up and blocked the brutal sword with her armor. "-ah, this is- ah- Mambi was it?"

The demon was a hulking red feral beast, with a massive shield like crest on his forehead, and black horns jutting from it like  bull. He was mostly naked, save for a single loin cloth, and his crimson red body rippled with muscle, though honestly, a little less than Fel... his hands and feet resembled a more reptillian design, but its face was hard to place. Though, he had an uncomfortably long black tongue.

"Yah- this is my friend-" The demon interrupted her with a vicious and disturbing set of guttural utterances.

"︎ ︎❍︎ ︎□︎❒︎︎︎❒︎ ︎︎❖︎□︎◆︎❒︎︎❒︎ □︎︎ ⬧︎□︎◆︎●︎⬧︎ ︎■︎︎ ⬧︎●︎︎⍓︎︎❒︎ □︎︎ ❍︎︎⬧︎⧫︎︎❒︎⬧︎!! ︎ ⬥︎︎●︎●︎ ❒︎︎◻︎ ⍓︎□︎◆︎❒︎ ◻︎︎⧫︎︎︎⧫︎︎︎ ︎■︎︎ ⬧︎︎❒︎︎⬥︎■︎⍓︎ ︎□︎︎⍓︎ ︎■︎ ︎︎●︎︎ ⬥︎︎⧫︎︎ ❍︎⍓︎ ︎︎︎❒︎ ︎︎■︎︎⬧︎!!" It shouted in its terrifying brutish way, dripping saliva from his mouth as he roared.

"That. I just call him Morhar. Or Morry." She replied as he repeatedly smacked her gauntlet with his flaming sword. "We- we go way back, cut his arm off and now he wants to kill me."

Somehow, in a lightning fast motion, she reached forward and grabbed one of his arms, using her considerable strength to twist it and force him to pull back.

It then turned to glare at Mambi, eyes wide and wild, one twitching even. "︎︎︎⧫︎ ︎⬧︎ ⧫︎︎︎⬧︎ ◻︎︎⧫︎︎︎⧫︎︎︎ ⬥︎□︎❒︎❍︎ ︎︎︎□︎❒︎︎ ◆︎⬧︎!?✌︎❒︎︎ ⬥︎︎ ︎□︎︎■︎︎ ⧫︎□︎ ︎︎⧫︎ ︎︎❍︎!? ︎ ︎●︎︎︎❍︎ ︎︎⬧︎ ︎︎❒︎⬧︎⧫︎ ⬧︎□︎◆︎●︎ ︎■︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎ ︎●︎︎⬧︎︎ □︎︎ ︎︎⬧︎ ⬧︎︎❒︎︎⬥︎■︎⍓︎ ︎︎◆︎■︎︎︎︎⬧︎!!"

"Nah," Fel waved her paw in dismissal. "He's too scrawny. Probably chewy. Says he trained with rats to be a ninja though."


----------



## Mambi (Feb 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Tsch." She scoffed. "Well well, look at me. Judging a treasure chest by the rust. It's a damn wonder I haven't been eaten by a mimic yet hu?"
> 
> "Ferret Fairy's hu? Wait a minute- you're not talking about the-" She went a little pale before she was interrupted by a monster falling from the sky, smashing into the ground in front of them.
> 
> ...



*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! *<_as the scent of fresh urine waffles through the air, the demon snarls more as the cat curls in terror, trembling in a ball as he screams in fear. Not feeling his limbs being ripped off, he cautiously and slowly opens his eyes, seeing you restraining the monster casually He shakily uncurls a but, cautiously watching the demon as he tries to catch his breath, pure adrenaline pouring through his veins from the surprise. Rising up, he backs away a bit and looks to you>_

*This *is your *friend*?? Holy crap though, don't *do* that to this cat, it's been a stressful enough morning!!! Sheesh!!! <_he stands up and shakes himself off, trying discretely to pat away the wet spot in the fur between his legs bashfully>_ Hey tall and snarly, ever thought of entering a room *without *murder on your mind? Wow, you're as bad as Nizerich before he relaxed, all punch first chat later kind of demon.

_<he looks to you again with a sheepish smile_> Ok, I admit that didn't look good from a "combat kitten" standpoint, but really, I was just surprised...and frankly terrified 'cause that's one big...anywho, if you have *this*, what do you possibly need *me* for as a distraction? You don't think anyone would notice *this* barreling down on 'em???


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : ... Don't clean up my table just yet. Still waiting for your pizza.
> 
> He replies to the deer, then drags Inkwell out of the diner.
> 
> Nemesis : What do you want to tell me ?



"Err- well..." Inkwell paused, a bit bashful after having been scolded once again. "Ah, just wanted to inform you I had set up a meeting with you and someone very famous, and wealthy! She was quite interested in commissioning some of your work. Not- exactly her style, but she said she wanted to broker a deal with another group. Likely the lizard folk, given their own aesthetic style. They don't trade in coin, only physical goods, so your weapons would essentially be a commodity! For her anyway, not for the lizards, they would definitely used them."


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! *<_as the scent of fresh urine waffles through the air, the demon snarls more as the cat curls in terror, trembling in a ball as he screams in fear. Not feeling his limbs being ripped off, he cautiously and slowly opens his eyes, seeing you restraining the monster casually He shakily uncurls a but, cautiously watching the demon as he tries to catch his breath, pure adrenaline pouring through his veins from the surprise. Rising up, he backs away a bit and looks to you>_
> 
> *This *is your *friend*?? Holy crap though, don't *do* that to this cat, it's been a stressful enough morning!!! Sheesh!!! <_he stands up and shakes himself off, trying discretely to pat away the wet spot in the fur between his legs bashfully>_ Hey tall and snarly, ever thought of entering a room *without *murder on your mind? Wow, you're as bad as Nizerich before he relaxed, all punch first chat later kind of demon.
> 
> _<he looks to you again with a sheepish smile_> Ok, I admit that didn't look good from a "combat kitten" standpoint, but really, I was just surprised...and frankly terrified 'cause that's one big...anywho, if you have *this*, what do you possibly need *me* for as a distraction? You don't think anyone would notice *this* barreling down on 'em???



"︎︎ ︎︎ ︎︎ ︎︎ ︎︎!! ︎□︎⬥︎︎❒︎ ︎︎︎□︎❒︎︎ ❍︎︎ ●︎︎⧫︎⧫︎●︎︎ ︎⧫︎⧫︎︎■︎ ❍︎︎❍︎❍︎︎●︎ ⧫︎︎︎■︎︎!!" The demon laughed maniacally at Mambi's expense.

"That would be a no. He's a demon of Wrath. They don't exactly do much else, don't even think they know how. Don't worry! You're pretty flighty anyways, and you're immortal right? Just let him hack you in half a few times to get it out of his system." Fel replied, sniffing the air and scrunching her nose a bit. "Maybe we won't use you as a distraction though..."

Long demonic tongue swaying back and forth the demon stepped a little closer to Mambi as if to close the distance to catch the smaller feline.

"I'll let you know a little secret. We have a job here, trying to make enough money to buy him some quality armor, since the idiot broke his last set. So, we got a mission from a friend of ours..." She added, pulling out a sealed envelope, radiating an ethereal blue aura.

"We've been hired by a law warrior to deliver this sacred cursed scroll. It's called... a subpoena!" She paused for dramatic effect to gauge Mambi's amazement. "The incantations written on it will compel the recipient to follow its commands. Well, once it's in their hands. Unfortunately, magic users can see the power this thing emits from damn near a mile away... our target's not going to willingly take it. So we have to force her to hold it!"

":❄︎︎︎ ⬥︎︎□︎❒︎︎ ⬧︎◆︎❒︎❒︎□︎◆︎■︎︎⬧︎ ︎︎❒︎⬧︎︎●︎︎ ⬥︎︎⧫︎︎ ◻︎︎⧫︎︎︎⧫︎︎︎ ◻︎︎●︎⧫︎⬧︎ ⬧︎■︎︎︎︎︎■︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎︎❒︎ □︎⬥︎■︎ ︎⬧︎⬧︎︎⬧︎!! ︎︎ ⬧︎︎□︎◆︎●︎︎ ︎︎ ︎●︎●︎□︎⬥︎︎︎ ⧫︎□︎ ︎●︎●︎ ︎●︎●︎ □︎︎ ⧫︎︎□︎⬧︎︎ ⬥︎❒︎︎⧫︎︎︎︎︎ ︎︎︎□︎■︎︎⬧︎⧫︎⬧︎!!" Morhar shouted, right in Mambi's face. 

"Tsch. If it were that easy... our friend the law warrior had us sign a contract. We can fight our targets guards, but we've been cursed to not kill them. Otherwise, we would have already finished this..." Fel grumbled.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Err- well..." Inkwell paused, a bit bashful after having been scolded once again. "Ah, just wanted to inform you I had set up a meeting with you and someone very famous, and wealthy! She was quite interested in commissioning some of your work. Not- exactly her style, but she said she wanted to broker a deal with another group. Likely the lizard folk, given their own aesthetic style. They don't trade in coin, only physical goods, so your weapons would essentially be a commodity! For her anyway, not for the lizards, they would definitely used them."


Nemesis remains quite while pondering on the news. He's never been really the businessperson to immediately know opportunity when he's offered a deal.

Nemesis : ... I'm gonna give you the benefits of the doubt here, and consider your suggestion. If I want a better profit in the end, should I make a deal with the famous person, or skip her and go straight for the lizards instead ?

It's rather clear that he doesn't want to be taken advantage of just because he isn't good at doing business.

Nemesis : Because if you try to rip me off...

He clearly looks annoyed, as if remembering something bad before, and now wanting to let it off his chest the "physical" way.
Then he confirms it, by clenching his fist and raising it in front of Inkwell, while staying quiet. His fist is slightly shaking.
He looks like he'd slap some godlike dragon overlord, the size of a building, across the face, if he's pissed enough. And judging by how annoyed he looks right now, even that dragon will NOT like it at all.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Yah, that's right shade. And that's all you need to know! Now get out before I call the guild to come drag you out!" The fish snapped at Ronin.
> 
> Meanwhile, Inkwell's ears folded down again apologetically. "Oh- uh, r- right, sorry, I just- had some news to deliver to you." He said to Nemesis.
> 
> The deer waiter from before decided to intervene as well. "Hey guys, why don't we all calm down and just go our separate ways hu? It seems like everyone's hot as crushed peppers right now, and I bet no one wants to bother anyone else in the restaurant, right?"


"Guess Im a better employer than you" Ronin said with a shrug heading for the door "Oh by the way" Ronin said stopping and looking the fish man in the eyes "I always knew there was something fishy about this place"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "︎︎ ︎︎ ︎︎ ︎︎ ︎︎!! ︎□︎⬥︎︎❒︎ ︎︎︎□︎❒︎︎ ❍︎︎ ●︎︎⧫︎⧫︎●︎︎ ︎⧫︎⧫︎︎■︎ ❍︎︎❍︎❍︎︎●︎ ⧫︎︎︎■︎︎!!" The demon laughed maniacally at Mambi's expense.
> 
> "That would be a no. He's a demon of Wrath. They don't exactly do much else, don't even think they know how. Don't worry! You're pretty flighty anyways, and you're immortal right? Just let him hack you in half a few times to get it out of his system." Fel replied, sniffing the air and scrunching her nose a bit. "Maybe we won't use you as a distraction though..."



_<the cat's eyes widen as he grabs you tightly, and slowly intones in barely-supressed fear> _L-let me make this very clear to you...*I. AM. NOT. IMMORTAL!!!* So do NOT go chopping me up or slicing me or mauling me or whatever wild ideas you ave that involve killing me thinking I regenerate because I *don*'t!!! Ok??? I don't know where you got the *crazy *idea that you can just kill me at will here, but I am *ageless*. I don't grow _older _since I got my abilities, but I can still die if you stab me or burn me, you psycho lion!!! I've lived a long time and I want to _keep _living very much, thank you, so swords away please!!!

_<the cat steps away and paces a little, exasperated at his situation>_ I'm good at surviving, that's why I'm not dead, but damn, I only *wish* I couldn't die like, at all! Sheesh...



Silverthunder said:


> Long demonic tongue swaying back and forth the demon stepped a little closer to Mambi as if to close the distance to catch the smaller feline.
> 
> "I'll let you know a little secret. We have a job here, trying to make enough money to buy him some quality armor, since the idiot broke his last set. So, we got a mission from a friend of ours..." She added, pulling out a sealed envelope, radiating an ethereal blue aura.



_<the cat leans in, very interested in the idea of helping...all the while watching the demon with great suspicion as his toungue rolls around> _



Silverthunder said:


> "We've been hired by a law warrior to deliver this sacred cursed scroll. It's called... a subpoena!" She paused for dramatic effect to gauge Mambi's amazement. "The incantations written on it will compel the recipient to follow its commands. Well, once it's in their hands. Unfortunately, magic users can see the power this thing emits from damn near a mile away... our target's not going to willingly take it. So we have to force her to hold it!"
> 
> ":❄︎︎︎ ⬥︎︎□︎❒︎︎ ⬧︎◆︎❒︎❒︎□︎◆︎■︎︎⬧︎ ︎︎❒︎⬧︎︎●︎︎ ⬥︎︎⧫︎︎ ◻︎︎⧫︎︎︎⧫︎︎︎ ◻︎︎●︎⧫︎⬧︎ ⬧︎■︎︎︎︎︎■︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎︎❒︎ □︎⬥︎■︎ ︎⬧︎⬧︎︎⬧︎!! ︎︎ ⬧︎︎□︎◆︎●︎︎ ︎︎ ︎●︎●︎□︎⬥︎︎︎ ⧫︎□︎ ︎●︎●︎ ︎●︎●︎ □︎︎ ⧫︎︎□︎⬧︎︎ ⬥︎❒︎︎⧫︎︎︎︎︎ ︎︎︎□︎■︎︎⬧︎⧫︎⬧︎!!" Morhar shouted, right in Mambi's face.
> 
> "Tsch. If it were that easy... our friend the law warrior had us sign a contract. We can fight our targets guards, but we've been cursed to not kill them. Otherwise, we would have already finished this..." Fel grumbled.



_<the cat listens and exclaims> _Well I might be able to help you after all with that then! You're trying to get the _*scroll*_ to _them,_ and that's your problem, but now you have me and my space warping abilities. Here's an idea: if you point your target out to me, what if I opened a portal right behind your target, grabbed them and brought them to you in some bushes or whatever, and you can shove the scroll in their hand that way? Element of surprise, and since the scroll stays far, they'll never sense it coming. We can slip right past the guards before they even know we're there!

_<the cat smiles proudly, having clearly done this before in his confidence>_ What say you? Sneaky route, or you really want to smash something for the sheer fun of it?


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis remains quite while pondering on the news. He's never been really the businessperson to immediately know opportunity when he's offered a deal.
> 
> Nemesis : ... I'm gonna give you the benefits of the doubt here, and consider your suggestion. If I want a better profit in the end, should I make a deal with the famous person, or skip her and go straight for the lizards instead ?
> 
> ...



"Ah- wait wait!" Inkwell held up his paws, chuckling nervously. 

"Well- you could very well go straight to the lizard folk! But- they don't, well, they don't trade in actual coin and gold. They trade in commodities! I mean- if you... you know, want to be a commodities trader then by all means, I'm sure I could invite one of the lizards here to nowhere for you to speak with!" Inkwell tried to explain. "But unless you know how to sell skins, pelts, and zoo animals, it might be a somewhat complicated affair!" 

"Not to say I couldn't of course but... playing the market isn't my strong suit. I more of a... leader type!" He calmed down and gave Nemesis a... confident smile. "Come now, would I try to _deceive_ you?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 13, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Guess Im a better employer than you" Ronin said with a shrug heading for the door "Oh by the way" Ronin said stopping and looking the fish man in the eyes "I always knew there was something fishy about this place"



The owner waved his fist menacingly at Ronin, growling at the wolf in frustration. "I said get out! You're not welcome here!" 

The fish made a gesture to someone across the dining room to someone in the kitchen. "Pick! Go get the guild, tell them we have a belligerent guest that won't leave!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 13, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat's eyes widen as he grabs you tightly, and slowly intones in barely-supressed fear> _L-let me make this very clear to you...*I. AM. NOT. IMMORTAL!!!* So do NOT go chopping me up or slicing me or mauling me or whatever wild ideas you ave that involve killing me thinking I regenerate because I *don*'t!!! Ok??? I don't know where you got the *crazy *idea that you can just kill me at will here, but I am *ageless*. I don't grow _older _since I got my abilities, but I can still die if you stab me or burn me, you psycho lion!!! I've lived a long time and I want to _keep _living very much, thank you, so swords away please!!!
> 
> _<the cat steps away and paces a little, exasperated at his situation>_ I'm good at surviving, that's why I'm not dead, but damn, I only *wish* I couldn't die like, at all! Sheesh...
> 
> ...



"Oooooh." Fel nodded. "Ageless hu? That's kinda cool, so you're just a normal mortal like me? I thought you said you were immortal. So how did you end up being ageless? Some kinda magic stuff? Or like, trinkets and things?"

"☝︎︎︎!! ☜︎■︎□︎◆︎︎︎ □︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎⬧︎ ⬧︎⧫︎◆︎◻︎︎︎ ⧫︎︎●︎!! ︎︎ ︎︎❖︎︎ ❍︎□︎❒︎︎ ︎❍︎◻︎□︎❒︎⧫︎︎■︎⧫︎ ⧫︎︎︎■︎︎⬧︎︎ ⧫︎︎●︎ ●︎︎⧫︎︎❒︎ ︎︎□︎◆︎⧫︎ ⬧︎⧫︎◆︎◻︎︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎■︎︎⬧︎!!" Morhar shouted at the two of them.

She gave him a friendly punch in the shoulder, before continuing her walk up the road, expecting the other two to follow. "Fine fine, just tell me your secret later."

"But I don't know. She's a tough one, and she's gotten away twice already on the mainland." Fel growled. "You think you could get close enough to her to actually push her into a portal? Her guards would be all over you. But... we might give it a t-"

"☠︎□︎□︎!! ︎︎ ︎❒︎︎ ■︎□︎⧫︎ ⬧︎■︎︎︎⍓︎ ︎□︎⬥︎︎❒︎︎⬧︎ ⧫︎︎︎⧫︎ ︎︎︎︎ ︎■︎ ︎◆︎⬧︎︎︎⬧︎ ⬥︎︎︎⧫︎︎■︎︎ ︎□︎❒︎ ◻︎❒︎︎⍓︎ ⧫︎□︎ ◻︎︎⬧︎⬧︎✏︎ ︎︎ ︎●︎●︎ ⧫︎︎︎❍︎ ︎︎︎︎ ⧫︎□︎ ︎︎︎︎!!" Morhar swung his sword at Mambi, actively trying to land a hit. 

"Hey! It's not that bad!" Fel shouted back, before crossing her arms and glancing back at Mambi. "We don't do sneaky stuff. It's dishonorable, Wrath doesn't like it. But... you're the one doing the sneaky stuff. So... I say we do it. It's a good idea kitten."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The owner waved his fist menacingly at Ronin, growling at the wolf in frustration. "I said get out! You're not welcome here!"
> 
> The fish made a gesture to someone across the dining room to someone in the kitchen. "Pick! Go get the guild, tell them we have a belligerent guest that won't leave!"


When the fish looked back towards Ronin she had vanished. Ronin made her way through the city back to the black smith shops. She saw Onno and Fife standing there talking "Well all my doubts are put to rest" she said walking up to them


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ah- wait wait!" Inkwell held up his paws, chuckling nervously.
> 
> "Well- you could very well go straight to the lizard folk! But- they don't, well, they don't trade in actual coin and gold. They trade in commodities! I mean- if you... you know, want to be a commodities trader then by all means, I'm sure I could invite one of the lizards here to nowhere for you to speak with!" Inkwell tried to explain. "But unless you know how to sell skins, pelts, and zoo animals, it might be a somewhat complicated affair!"
> 
> "Not to say I couldn't of course but... playing the market isn't my strong suit. I more of a... leader type!" He calmed down and gave Nemesis a... confident smile. "Come now, would I try to _deceive_ you?"


Nemesis takes a deep breath.

Nemesis : ... Fine, I'll trust you...

It seems that he isn't trying to act tough or intimidating. Just that he really hates being used and taken advantage of.



Silverthunder said:


> The owner waved his fist menacingly at Ronin, growling at the wolf in frustration. "I said get out! You're not welcome here!"
> 
> The fish made a gesture to someone across the dining room to someone in the kitchen. "Pick! Go get the guild, tell them we have a belligerent guest that won't leave!"





ScaratheWolf said:


> When the fish looked back towards Ronin she had vanished. Ronin made her way through the city back to the black smith shops. She saw Onno and Fife standing there talking "Well all my doubts are put to rest" she said walking up to them


Then he hears the fish shouting in the diner, and sees that Ronin has disappeared, he only shrugs and walks back into the diner, back to his seat. Just wanting to act like nothing's happened.
He's here to enjoy his time here, not to save the world or whatever. That includes enjoying the foods here instead of bothering himself with others' business.
His meal is still not finished, after all.
The cream-chicken spaghetti has got a bit cold. He moves his finger above it in a circle like using a spoon ; a faint circle of sunlight, plasma, magma and lava appears above the spaghetti and warms it up.
His drink, the glass of cola, on the other hand, isn't cold anymore. He does the same like with the spaghetti, but this time focusing a faint aura of frost moonlight and stellar wind above the drink to cool it down.
Then he just continues eating like normal. Doesn't care about whatever else. He just wants to enjoy the food while he can, and worry about maybe saving the world and getting rid of evil demons later.


----------



## Universe (Feb 13, 2022)

*I teleported in alert* “huh where is everyone?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported in alert* “huh where is everyone?”


Appearing next to the dragon is his sister, a beast of... unknown species. Feather wings, crocodile head, reptile body, but lion-like tail. She has 6 horns on her head.
Her entire body seems to be made of, or at least covered in, a strange stone-like material/substance that resembles stalagmite. There are markings that look like aurora waves on her body, and nebula clouds coming out of them.
She wears an impressive set of jewels on her : a choker on her neck, a pair of bracelets on her wrists, and literally 8 rings on her fingers, all silver and with gold gems carved in.
She also wears a stone-like crown on her head.





Galaxy : I don't know. I think dad came in here, somewhere.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 13, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> When the fish looked back towards Ronin she had vanished. Ronin made her way through the city back to the black smith shops. She saw Onno and Fife standing there talking "Well all my doubts are put to rest" she said walking up to them



Fife looked a little concerned, no longer wearing her uniform, but instead a small grey hoodie. "D- doubts? What do you mean?"

"Onno bring friend here but- racoon not leave." Onno groused, gesturing to the racoon rogue from earlier, who gave a friendly wave, standing beside the two of them as they waited outside the older smithy shop from before.



PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis takes a deep breath.
> 
> Nemesis : ... Fine, I'll trust you...
> 
> ...



The waiter finally returned with a piping hot platter of pizza, cooked to perfection with the cheese even still sizzling a bit. "Here we are! Sorry for the wait sir." 

Just like before he made a show of placing the item on the table, spinning around and practically tossing it in the air before hurling it like a frisbee, only for it to come gently to a rest in front of Nemesis. No sooner had the pizza stopped gently in front of him, did the server snatch up his drink from his hand and replace it with a frothing ice chilled replacement. He was ready to heat the food as well, but noticed Nemesis already had somehow. 

He just gave a slight shrug. "Well, enjoy sir!" He added giving a gracious bow.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported in alert* “huh where is everyone?”





PC Master Race said:


> Appearing next to the dragon is his sister, a beast of... unknown species. Feather wings, crocodile head, reptile body, but lion-like tail. She has 6 horns on her head.
> Her entire body seems to be made of, or at least covered in, a strange stone-like material/substance that resembles stalagmite. There are markings that look like aurora waves on her body, and nebula clouds coming out of them.
> She wears an impressive set of jewels on her : a choker on her neck, a pair of bracelets on her wrists, and literally 8 rings on her fingers, all silver and with gold gems carved in.
> She also wears a stone-like crown on her head.



Everyone was, in fact... right there! The two entered into a large barn bustling with excitement and merriment as creatures of all kinds flowed in and out of the big double doors leading outside. Others carried luggage into makeshift rooms lining either side of the first floor and both balconies on the second, running the length of the warehouse. 

People were planning out their trip at tables held up by barrels, while others were practically stumbling around. All in all, it looked like a rather popular crowded tourist trap, and a rather loud one at that. 

"Welcome! Welcome!" Someone announced to the two of them. 

A tall slender vixen stepped towards them with her arms outstretched. She looked... rough, with an eyepatch over her right eye, and plenty of old wounds across her visible form. She wore a purple overcoat and sported a black patchwork top hat. 

"What unique fellows you are! Prey tell, where do you two hail from if I might ask?" She inquired almost excitedly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The waiter finally returned with a piping hot platter of pizza, cooked to perfection with the cheese even still sizzling a bit. "Here we are! Sorry for the wait sir."
> 
> Just like before he made a show of placing the item on the table, spinning around and practically tossing it in the air before hurling it like a frisbee, only for it to come gently to a rest in front of Nemesis. No sooner had the pizza stopped gently in front of him, did the server snatch up his drink from his hand and replace it with a frothing ice chilled replacement. He was ready to heat the food as well, but noticed Nemesis already had somehow.
> 
> He just gave a slight shrug. "Well, enjoy sir!" He added giving a gracious bow.


He's glad the pizza has arrived, he's been quite eager to get a taste of it.
Though he's caught off-guard a bit when the waiter just straight up grabs the drink (already cold) from his hand. He almost drops the new one on the table, and has an awkward smile.

Nemesis : Uh... I just made it cold again, but um, thanks ?

He shrugs and just continues eating. Been a long day so far, and with nothing to eat up until now, he certainly enjoys the food.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Welcome! Welcome!" Someone announced to the two of them.
> 
> A tall slender vixen stepped towards them with her arms outstretched. She looked... rough, with an eyepatch over her right eye, and plenty of old wounds across her visible form. She wore a purple overcoat and sported a black patchwork top hat.
> 
> "What unique fellows you are! Prey tell, where do you two hail from if I might ask?" She inquired almost excitedly.


The beast is looking around, when she hears the vixen.

Galaxy : Hi there. Uh, where is this place first, exactly ? Don't think I've been here before.


----------



## Universe (Feb 13, 2022)

*I looked hungry*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The beast is looking around, when she hears the vixen.
> 
> Galaxy : Hi there. Uh, where is this place first, exactly ? Don't think I've been here before.





Universe said:


> *I looked hungry*



The rugged fox's tail twitches a little as she rose a brow at the two creatures, specifically the one showing a little bit of hunger. 

"Well, you find yourself in Nowhere, which is a city located on the Island of Nowhere, floating along an archipelago of the Abyssal sea, east of Dynastia and the Empire of the Cult, located in... of course... the glorious realm of Tartarus!" She said the last bit as she delivered a flourishing bow. "The home of gods and kings from across realities..." 

"It's a place of equal parts wonder and amazement... and terror and horror, best experienced with an experienced guide." She closed her good eye and gave a wide friendly closed smile.


----------



## Universe (Feb 13, 2022)

*I stared* “where’s my Father?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked hungry*





Silverthunder said:


> The rugged fox's tail twitches a little as she rose a brow at the two creatures, specifically the one showing a little bit of hunger.
> 
> "Well, you find yourself in Nowhere, which is a city located on the Island of Nowhere, floating along an archipelago of the Abyssal sea, east of Dynastia and the Empire of the Cult, located in... of course... the glorious realm of Tartarus!" She said the last bit as she delivered a flourishing bow. "The home of gods and kings from across realities..."
> 
> "It's a place of equal parts wonder and amazement... and terror and horror, best experienced with an experienced guide." She closed her good eye and gave a wide friendly closed smile.





Universe said:


> *I stared* “where’s my Father?”


The beast is a bit sketchy at what the vixen said. She's about to respond when Universe cuts in, and gently places her hand on his shoulders.

Galaxy : We'll find him soon. Don't worry.

She glances back at the vixen.

Galaxy : We're uh, looking for someone, actually.


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

*I was growling*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was growling*


The beast gently places her hand on the dragon's shoulder and whispers to him.

Galaxy : Hey. Calm down. Just... let me do the talking, a'ight ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The beast gently places her hand on the dragon's shoulder and whispers to him.
> 
> Galaxy : Hey. Calm down. Just... let me do the talking, a'ight ?


“I want my dad also I’m hungry” *I said*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I want my dad also I’m hungry” *I said*


Galaxy : We will find him. Don't worry.

She emphasizes on the word "will" in an attempt to reassure her brother. Then looks back at the vixen.

Galaxy : Anyway... like he said, we're looking for our father. An elephant taur, no tusks and no fur, yellow eyes and hooves. He has a scorpion stinger on his tail, and two pouches on his belly. He also wears a yellow ribbon on his tail too.

She gestures her hand, conjuring nebula clouds out of thin air into view, as they form into the appearance of the person they're looking for.


Spoiler: very big boy lol











Now that she mentions that last detail about the ribbon, the vixen could see that the dragon and the beast also wear a ribbon on their tail. The dragon has a yellow-green one, while the beast has a blue-purple one, similar to their colors.

Galaxy : You happen to see anyone like that around here ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

*I looked like I was about to give into my instincts and eat the vixen*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : We will find him. Don't worry.
> 
> She emphasizes on the word "will" in an attempt to reassure her brother. Then looks back at the vixen.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I looked like I was about to give into my instincts and eat the vixen*



"Not in the slightest. I feel  that's someone I would have noticed trundling about. Are you certain you're in the right place?" She asked raising a brow as she examined the two of them. 

"Oh, how rude of me," She giggled. "I didn't even ask your names." 

There were some rat men walking around, helping the tourists settle in or answering questions dutifully. They unanimously decided in silence to avoid the two reptiles, looking a bit nervous and fearful at their presence and... behavior.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Not in the slightest. I feel  that's someone I would have noticed trundling about. Are you certain you're in the right place?" She asked raising a brow as she examined the two of them.
> 
> "Oh, how rude of me," She giggled. "I didn't even ask your names."
> 
> There were some rat men walking around, helping the tourists settle in or answering questions dutifully. They unanimously decided in silence to avoid the two reptiles, looking a bit nervous and fearful at their presence and... behavior.


Galaxy : ... I would know better if you give me a better name to work with, instead of "Nowhere". What on Earth is that kind of name for a location ? Is this some kind of a bad joke ? Because I don't really find it funny. At least not right now.

She shakes her head and slightly bares her teeth, growling.

Galaxy : And if you don't want to help, we won't force you.


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

“I am Universe” *I said my stomach growling loudly*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Fife looked a little concerned, no longer wearing her uniform, but instead a small grey hoodie. "D- doubts? What do you mean?"
> 
> "Onno bring friend here but- racoon not leave." Onno groused, gesturing to the racoon rogue from earlier, who gave a friendly wave, standing beside the two of them as they waited outside the older smithy shop from before.


"Oh it's ok Fife...there for a few minutes I might have thought that you wouldn't take the offer," Ronin said rubbing the back of her neck. Then she looked at the raccoon "what'd you think?" she asked "A little flattery goes a long way huh?"


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

*I wanted food before my draconian instincts took over*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I wanted food before my draconian instincts took over*


Galaxy : Hey, keep it together, dude.

She looks like she's ready to jump in and pin the dragon down just in case he does let loose of himself and attempt to literally eat the vixen.
She glances back at the vixen.

Galaxy : Sorry if he's behaving like this. Could you point us to the nearest place to eat ? We'll go with our search for our dad from there on our own, won't bother you. Thanks.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oooooh." Fel nodded. "Ageless hu? That's kinda cool, so you're just a normal mortal like me? I thought you said you were immortal. So how did you end up being ageless? Some kinda magic stuff? Or like, trinkets and things?"
> 
> "☝︎︎︎!! ☜︎■︎□︎◆︎︎︎ □︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎⬧︎ ⬧︎⧫︎◆︎◻︎︎︎ ⧫︎︎●︎!! ︎︎ ︎︎❖︎︎ ❍︎□︎❒︎︎ ︎❍︎◻︎□︎❒︎⧫︎︎■︎⧫︎ ⧫︎︎︎■︎︎⬧︎︎ ⧫︎︎●︎ ●︎︎⧫︎︎❒︎ ︎︎□︎◆︎⧫︎ ⬧︎⧫︎◆︎◻︎︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎■︎︎⬧︎!!" Morhar shouted at the two of them.
> 
> She gave him a friendly punch in the shoulder, before continuing her walk up the road, expecting the other two to follow. "Fine fine, just tell me your secret later."



_<the cat sighs and rolls his eyes> _I am immortal in the sense that I don't die of old age, but I can still die. Obviously that word means something different in this realm than mine, but whatever. When I got my portal abilities from a unicorn a few thousands years ago, it had the side-effect of stopping my aging. But I assure you, I can still be cut. Do *not* test that out, got me?_ <he looks carefully at you and your demon companion> _



Silverthunder said:


> "But I don't know. She's a tough one, and she's gotten away twice already on the mainland." Fel growled. "You think you could get close enough to her to actually push her into a portal? Her guards would be all over you. But... we might give it a t-"
> 
> "☠︎□︎□︎!! ︎︎ ︎❒︎︎ ■︎□︎⧫︎ ⬧︎■︎︎︎⍓︎ ︎□︎⬥︎︎❒︎︎⬧︎ ⧫︎︎︎⧫︎ ︎︎︎︎ ︎■︎ ︎◆︎⬧︎︎︎⬧︎ ⬥︎︎︎⧫︎︎■︎︎ ︎□︎❒︎ ◻︎❒︎︎⍓︎ ⧫︎□︎ ◻︎︎⬧︎⬧︎✏︎ ︎︎ ︎●︎●︎ ⧫︎︎︎❍︎ ︎︎︎︎ ⧫︎□︎ ︎︎︎︎!!" Morhar swung his sword at Mambi, actively trying to land a hit.
> 
> "Hey! It's not that bad!" Fel shouted back, before crossing her arms and glancing back at Mambi. "We don't do sneaky stuff. It's dishonorable, Wrath doesn't like it. But... you're the one doing the sneaky stuff. So... I say we do it. It's a good idea kitten."



_<the cat smirks as his eyes glow for a second>_ Oh please, I do this all the time! You can go ahead and beat on them all you want, but here, let me show you how easy it is! See that squirrel over there? The one in the 2nd mushroom-y thing from the left? Watch!

_<you see his eyes glow as a shimmering rift opens beside him and he motions for you to be silent. Looking inside, you see the back of the squirrel as if it's right in front of you through the hole. He quickly reaches through and grabs the startled squirrel, gently pulling him through the hole as he squeals in protest. Gently setting him down, he looks around to get his bearings and runs back to the mushroom "tree" as the cat giggles proudly>_

See? All I need is a target and a location. Heck, you can even punch them first if you prefer, I can hold the rift for a while. Got a sack to toss over their heads? One warning though...if they're not alone, I can't close a rift if anything in the hole so they might try to pile through to follow. If they do, start bashing. 

_<he tilts his head> _Say, why does your employer want a mind-controlled lackey anyway? What did the target do to deserve this lovely gift?


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : ... I would know better if you give me a better name to work with, instead of "Nowhere". What on Earth is that kind of name for a location ? Is this some kind of a bad joke ? Because I don't really find it funny. At least not right now.
> 
> She shakes her head and slightly bares her teeth, growling.
> 
> Galaxy : And if you don't want to help, we won't force you.





Universe said:


> “I am Universe” *I said my stomach growling loudly*



She narrowed her eyes at Galaxy's response. "Oh, bad joke? Ha ha!" She laughed passive aggressively.

"You know, you're absolutely right. And you must be from Earth, judging by your comment. How silly don't you think? To name a whole planet 'dirt'? It must be a very muddy and dusty wretched place." She continued glaring at Galaxy as she extended her paw to Universe.



Universe said:


> “I am Universe” *I said my stomach growling loudly*



"Charmed darling!" she said happily to Universe. "Please, call me Aya! We have some snacks and fruits if you'd like, but there's a lovely bakery restaurant combo right next door if you'd prefer a proper meal! They make the most wonderful meat rolls, chunks of red spiced meat mixed with cheese inside crisp dough!"

She made a very specific effort to avoid looking at or acknowledging Galaxy at that point, but putting much more effort into addressing Universe as if to slight the other female.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 14, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Oh it's ok Fife...there for a few minutes I might have thought that you wouldn't take the offer," Ronin said rubbing the back of her neck. Then she looked at the raccoon "what'd you think?" she asked "A little flattery goes a long way huh?"



"If only I had that type of patience." The racoon bowed. "But I'm more of a thief, not very persuasive." 

Fife looked a little unsure about the whole affair, but she certainly wanted to believe whatever Ronin was trying to sell. "So... forgive me for being so nosy, but... what will I be learning exactly? Like I said, I'm not really all that smart... or talented."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> She narrowed her eyes at Galaxy's response. "Oh, bad joke? Ha ha!" She laughed passive aggressively.
> 
> "You know, you're absolutely right. And you must be from Earth, judging by your comment. How silly don't you think? To name a whole planet 'dirt'? It must be a very muddy and dusty wretched place." She continued glaring at Galaxy as she extended her paw to Universe.
> 
> ...


Galaxy has a bad feeling about the vixen, as if she's passive-aggressively insulting her and where she came from. Yet, her brother, starving right now and looking like he could jump in to literally eat the vixen, gets the better greeting.
Or maybe it's just a facade.
When she hears the vixen's response about where to get the food, she pulls the dragon away.

Galaxy : Thanks.

Then she takes him away, looking like she's in a hurry (but actually more annoyed). Though, she doesn't feel like putting up the effort to bother arguing with strangers, she knows better than to waste time for such pointless things.
She takes a quick look at the area and simply follows where the other tourists go, towards the barn door.


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> She narrowed her eyes at Galaxy's response. "Oh, bad joke? Ha ha!" She laughed passive aggressively.
> 
> "You know, you're absolutely right. And you must be from Earth, judging by your comment. How silly don't you think? To name a whole planet 'dirt'? It must be a very muddy and dusty wretched place." She continued glaring at Galaxy as she extended her paw to Universe.
> 
> ...


*I grabbed her paw still trying not to eat her* “I’m actually Part of an ancient race called  the celestial dragon”


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat sighs and rolls his eyes> _I am immortal in the sense that I don't die of old age, but I can still die. Obviously that word means something different in this realm than mine, but whatever. When I got my portal abilities from a unicorn a few thousands years ago, it had the side-effect of stopping my aging. But I assure you, I can still be cut. Do *not* test that out, got me?_ <he looks carefully at you and your demon companion>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fel nodded, considering the options now with the new tool suddenly showing up in her bag. That tool of course being Mambi, not in a negative way. 

"Well, it's not exactly mind control. At least I don't think it is..." She tried to think of the best way to explain it. "You know how a paladin or... a priest needs the blessing and consent of their gods to do things? Err, I guess, their gods give them a little bit of their power and that's how they do it. Anyways, it's the same for a Law Warrior. Their incantations won't work if the god of law and order doesn't approve. It all has to be legal under the laws of the Pantheon." 

"Sooo... this letter here, says Miss Velvet _has _to show up for court." She waved the sealed envelope, glowing its bright blue. "When she gets this letter, the power of the gods physically forces her to attend, weather she wants to or not. Law Warriors have a LOT of power, that's just one thing, but it's impossible for them to abuse it, because it just wouldn't work if they tried, and they'd lose their blessings they trained their whole lives for."

"Eh, but if we get this taken care of, you can ask him personally how it all works." Fel concluded, handing the letter off to Morhar. "Alright. Our demon friend here will stay put with the letter so we don't spook the deer. You'll open the portal right where we're standing, got it? I'll take you into town and show you the  target, and you and I will go from there. Deal?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I grabbed her paw still trying not to eat her* “I’m actually Part of an ancient race called  the celestial dragon”


Galaxy slightly pulls the dragon to tell him to not bother with the vixen anymore.
Once a good distance away from her, she gets close to him.

Galaxy : Keep it to ourselves. Let's just find dad and bail outta here.


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

*My whole body tensed up ready to pounce on the vixen* “I can’t hold my instincts back any longer”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *My whole body tensed up ready to pounce on the vixen* “I can’t hold my instincts back any longer”


Galaxy : We'll look for food, man. Just, try to hold in. Come on, you're a celestial dragon, you're better than letting your instincts and hunger take over you. Besides, you don't want dad to know that you kill someone and even eat them, do you ?  You're better than that. Just... hold on a bit more, brother, I'll get you something to eat, promise.


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

*I panted* “you have no idea how hard this is” *I said grunting as I tried to distract myself from my problem*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I panted* “you have no idea how hard this is” *I said grunting as I tried to distract myself from my problem*


Galaxy makes sure to not speak too loud in case the vixen is listening to them.

Galaxy : I'm starving too, man. But, you can do it, I believe in you. Just try to hold it a bit longer. If not for you, then for me and dad, please.


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

*I tried really hard not to think about food but an Celestial dragon’s instincts are really ingrained in there and are hard to ignore* “I’m trying I really am” *My teeth are razor sharp at this point and I hadn’t noticed*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Fel nodded, considering the options now with the new tool suddenly showing up in her bag. That tool of course being Mambi, not in a negative way.
> 
> "Well, it's not exactly mind control. At least I don't think it is..." She tried to think of the best way to explain it. "You know how a paladin or... a priest needs the blessing and consent of their gods to do things? Err, I guess, their gods give them a little bit of their power and that's how they do it. Anyways, it's the same for a Law Warrior. Their incantations won't work if the god of law and order doesn't approve. It all has to be legal under the laws of the Pantheon."
> 
> ...



_<the cat nodded and laughed>_ Oh, I get it now, it's just an enforcement-order, not a total "you're my slave now" thing, like an arrest warrant with some more OOPH! _<he chuckles and pats your arm, pulling it back quickly as you glare at him>_ Ok, good to know, as I like what little conscience I have left to be clean when I can, y'know? Keeps me honest when it's too tempting to be naughty. So yeah, you got yourself a deal! _<he points to the town in the distance>_ Here, let me help out a bit...

<_his eyes glow as a shimmering rift forms and opens in front of us, leading to a darkened alleyway facing a cobblestone street. The cat hops through the hole and quickly looks around, then runs to the edge of the street and looks around and turning with a smile, waves his paw and whispers> _All clear, come on if you'd like...I can hold it a while longer and keep watch. Let's go find this...whoever it is.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I grabbed her paw still trying not to eat her* “I’m actually Part of an ancient race called the celestial dragon”





PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy makes sure to not speak too loud in case the vixen is listening to them.
> 
> Galaxy : I'm starving too, man. But, you can do it, I believe in you. Just try to hold it a bit longer. If not for you, then for me and dad, please.



"Oh how novel! Do you mean those noodley fellows or the ones with the glowey bits?" She asks, still smiling and absolutely trusting, apparently, as Galaxy pulls her companion away. 

The vixen glares at Galaxy, none the wiser to the peril in front of her.


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

*I lost it blacking out as my claws got sharper and my pupils went completely narrow as I charged at her intent to eat her clear*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh how novel! Do you mean those noodley fellows or the ones with the glowey bits?" She asks, still smiling and absolutely trusting, apparently, as Galaxy pulls her companion away.
> 
> The vixen glares at Galaxy, none the wiser to the peril in front of her.





Universe said:


> *I lost it blacking out as my claws got sharper and my pupils went completely narrow as I charged at her intent to eat her clear*


Galaxy is just about to pull the dragon away when he loses it and leaps at the vixen. Startled, she grabs his tail and, with her gravity magic amplifying her strength, yanks him back. Then she places her hand over his mouth. Due to her body being made of (or covered in) the hard stone-like material, she's unharmed from his wild, feral biting.

Galaxy : Dammit, man.

For someone that is holding down a feral, starving dragon of his size (and her brother, no less), Galaxy is unusually calm. She places another hand on his eyes and concentrates her magic, casting nebula clouds and aurora waves around him, in an attempt to sooth him and put him to sleep.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "If only I had that type of patience." The racoon bowed. "But I'm more of a thief, not very persuasive."
> 
> Fife looked a little unsure about the whole affair, but she certainly wanted to believe whatever Ronin was trying to sell. "So... forgive me for being so nosy, but... what will I be learning exactly? Like I said, I'm not really all that smart... or talented."


Ronin chuckled a little bit "It has taken some...work, to get to the point where I don't drop them where they stand but it's worth it". "First we need to get you some armor Fife, also a second thing...if you want this you need to stop talking about yourself like that! Im going to train you to be my partner," Ronin said with a smile. Then she turned to the Raccoon "are you gonna join the crew?"


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy is just about to pull the dragon away when he loses it and leaps at the vixen. Startled, she grabs his tail and, with her gravity magic amplifying her strength, yanks him back. Then she places her hand over his mouth. Due to her body being made of (or covered in) the hard stone-like material, she's unharmed from his wild, feral biting.
> 
> Galaxy : Dammit, man.
> 
> For someone that is holding down a feral, starving dragon of his size (and her brother, no less), Galaxy is unusually calm. She places another hand on his eyes and concentrates her magic, casting nebula clouds and aurora waves around him, in an attempt to sooth him and put him to sleep.


*I felt my body go limp and my claws and teeth go back to normal as I pass out*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I lost it blacking out as my claws got sharper and my pupils went completely narrow as I charged at her intent to eat her clear*





PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy is just about to pull the dragon away when he loses it and leaps at the vixen. Startled, she grabs his tail and, with her gravity magic amplifying her strength, yanks him back. Then she places her hand over his mouth. Due to her body being made of (or covered in) the hard stone-like material, she's unharmed from his wild, feral biting.
> 
> Galaxy : Dammit, man.
> 
> For someone that is holding down a feral, starving dragon of his size (and her brother, no less), Galaxy is unusually calm. She places another hand on his eyes and concentrates her magic, casting nebula clouds and aurora waves around him, in an attempt to sooth him and put him to sleep.



"Eeeep!" She screeched in terror, jumping back and waving her paws futilely to try and ward him off, even after Galaxy had grabbed him. 

Her face began to turn bright red, part embarrassment, part anger. "GET OUT!" She shouted, turning around to snatch a broom from one of the rats. 

Aya began smacking the two of them with the broom. "OUT! OUT! OUT OUT OUT OUT!" She kept shouting, trying to corral them towards the door like a bunch of pests.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 14, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin chuckled a little bit "It has taken some...work, to get to the point where I don't drop them where they stand but it's worth it". "First we need to get you some armor Fife, also a second thing...if you want this you need to stop talking about yourself like that! Im going to train you to be my partner," Ronin said with a smile. Then she turned to the Raccoon "are you gonna join the crew?"



The racoon gave a smile. "Well, I was going to follow you around and steel some of your fangs, but I like that idea more. If- you'll have me that is. I don't want to get in you and your teams way. I'm just a thief." 

"I do!" She assured Ronin, afraid the wolf might change her mind. 

"Yay!" Onno exclaimed. "Are we adventure team now!?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I felt my body go limp and my claws and teeth go back to normal as I pass out*





Silverthunder said:


> "Eeeep!" She screeched in terror, jumping back and waving her paws futilely to try and ward him off, even after Galaxy had grabbed him.
> 
> Her face began to turn bright red, part embarrassment, part anger. "GET OUT!" She shouted, turning around to snatch a broom from one of the rats.
> 
> Aya began smacking the two of them with the broom. "OUT! OUT! OUT OUT OUT OUT!" She kept shouting, trying to corral them towards the door like a bunch of pests.


Galaxy is unfazed by the vixen's attempt to smack her with the broom, even repeatedly. Her stone-like body is practically unharmed by the vixen's smacking.
It literally just looks like this...




Meanwhile Galaxy has an unamused look on her face. Despite the vixen's attempts, she just stands there.

Galaxy : Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The racoon gave a smile. "Well, I was going to follow you around and steel some of your fangs, but I like that idea more. If- you'll have me that is. I don't want to get in you and your teams way. I'm just a thief."
> 
> "I do!" She assured Ronin, afraid the wolf might change her mind.
> 
> "Yay!" Onno exclaimed. "Are we adventure team now!?"


"We could use a thief and pickpocket...also a distraction here and there," Ronin said. Ronin turned and put her hand on Fife's shoulder and looked her in the eyes "then you have to promise you will stop talking about yourself like that!". and to reply to Onno's question she looked around and then pulled out a notebook and wrote down "More of a demon-killing team as well" then she passed the notebook around the group  but motioned for them not to say anything


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

*I groaned starving and really wanting to eat something snarled again having not quite gotten my mind back yet*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat nodded and laughed>_ Oh, I get it now, it's just an enforcement-order, not a total "you're my slave now" thing, like an arrest warrant with some more OOPH! _<he chuckles and pats your arm, pulling it back quickly as you glare at him>_ Ok, good to know, as I like what little conscience I have left to be clean when I can, y'know? Keeps me honest when it's too tempting to be naughty. So yeah, you got yourself a deal! _<he points to the town in the distance>_ Here, let me help out a bit...
> 
> <_his eyes glow as a shimmering rift forms and opens in front of us, leading to a darkened alleyway facing a cobblestone street. The cat hops through the hole and quickly looks around, then runs to the edge of the street and looks around and turning with a smile, waves his paw and whispers> _All clear, come on if you'd like...I can hold it a while longer and keep watch. Let's go find this...whoever it is.



Fel was clearly hesitant, but she definitely didn't want to look like the wimp in the situation, so quickly jumped through the portal, practically hugging Mambi so it didn't cut off suddenly and slice her in half. Despite his assurances, her fur still stood on end when she got to the other side. 

"Ugh..." She shivered as Mambi got a look of where they were. 

They found themselves on a brightly lit street bustling with all manner of strange creatures of all shapes and sizes. Every building was a store selling knickknacks or adventuring gear, with crowds hurrying in and out all smiling and laughing. Even the store folk and employees seemed jolly. 

The street was all cobblestone, mixed with gas and electric lights illuminating everything perfectly in the midnight sky. The buildings were a rustic stone brick with wooden frames and attachments, but ever so often industrial looking pipes and electronics jutted out from the walls and rooftops. 

"Oh yah, welcome to Nowhere." Fel cleared her throat and stepped out onto the street. "Don't worry, you don't got to sneak. She's too 'important' to be caught on this side of town." 

Fel scoffed, clearly having some kind of grudge against Velvet.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I groaned starving and really wanting to eat something snarled again having not quite gotten my mind back yet*


Galaxy then simply takes the dragon out of the barn, but on her own accord, like she doesn't give a damn in this world about the vixen shooing them away. The dragon is slightly bigger than Jin, but Galaxy significantly larger, so she just carries him on her shoulder with ease. She opens the barn door and enters the area beyond, away from the vixen, and quickly heads to the direction she said, and gets to the restaurant.
Getting a seat for herself and her brother, Galaxy quickly takes off her jewels and the crown so as to avoid unwanted attention (and avoid giving the impression that she's someone royal), and glances at the menu.
The peices makes her frown a bit, but she doesn't mind at this point, and just orders what she knows her brother likes : an XL-sized pizza, a plate of spaghetti, and a plate of meat balls.


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

*I groaned waking up with a serious headache* “ooohhhhhh what happened? Ohhhhh my head”


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 14, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "We could use a thief and pickpocket...also a distraction here and there," Ronin said. Ronin turned and put her hand on Fife's shoulder and looked her in the eyes "then you have to promise you will stop talking about yourself like that!". and to reply to Onno's question she looked around and then pulled out a notebook and wrote down "More of a demon-killing team as well" then she passed the notebook around the group  but motioned for them not to say anything


(Fife sounds so frikn cute btw)


----------



## Universe (Feb 15, 2022)

*My pupils had dilated back to normal* “Wait how did I get here?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I groaned waking up with a serious headache* “ooohhhhhh what happened? Ohhhhh my head”





Universe said:


> *My pupils had dilated back to normal* “Wait how did I get here?”


Galaxy : You lost it and tried to attack the vixen, so I kinda put you to sleep. Then took you here to get you some food. I just ordered what you like, bro, heh.

She chuckles a bit, then "boops" him on the nose.

Galaxy : Next time before we go on long trips like this, get some emergency food prepared, alright ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : You lost it and tried to attack the vixen, so I kinda put you to sleep. Then took you here to get you some food. I just ordered what you like, bro, heh.
> 
> She chuckles a bit, then "boops" him on the nose.
> 
> Galaxy : Next time before we go on long trips like this, get some emergency food prepared, alright ?


“How embarrassing” *I groaned covering my snout* “That vixen is to blame you should never tease a hungry celestial dragon our instincts are very strong I’m surprised I lasted so long”


----------



## Universe (Feb 15, 2022)

“I’m sorry about that”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “How embarrassing” *I groaned covering my snout* “That vixen is to blame you should never tease a hungry celestial dragon”





Universe said:


> “I’m sorry about that”


Galaxy : ... Eh, she got on my nerves too, calling the Earth "dirt". But, whatever, we're not here to pick up fights with strangers.

She looks around to make sure no-one's looking, then takes out a rather large sausage.

Galaxy : Here, eat it, but don't let anyone see you. Sorry for not giving it to you earlier, but I felt that the vixen needed to learn a lesson about insulting people's origin.


----------



## Universe (Feb 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : ... Eh, she got on my nerves too, calling the Earth "dirt". But, whatever, we're not here to pick up fights with strangers.
> 
> She looks around to make sure no-one's looking, then takes out a rather large sausage.
> 
> Galaxy : Here, eat it, but don't let anyone see you. Sorry for not giving it to you earlier, but I felt that the vixen needed to learn a lesson about insulting people's origin.


*I nommed the sausage and felt much better* “Ahhh much better I need to train myself to control my instincts more” *I rubbed my head* “your magic really gives one a hangover”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I nommed the sausage and felt much better* “Ahhh much better I need to train myself to control my instincts more” *I rubbed my head* “your magic really gives one a hangover”


Galaxy : Oh come on, not that bad. I only lured you into sleep, not like I was knocking you out with beer.

She chuckles.

Galaxy : Still, why do you insist on looking for dad that much ? You know he could just wormhole his way right back home in an instant, right ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Oh come on, not that bad. I only lured you into sleep, not like I was knocking you out with beer.
> 
> She chuckles.
> 
> Galaxy : Still, why do you insist on looking for dad that much ? You know he could just wormhole his way right back home in an instant, right ?


“I miss him you know I’m an orphan right?” *I said remembering when my parents died* “I get worried about him” *I was still wearing my crown*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I miss him you know I’m an orphan right?” *I said remembering when my parents died* “I get worried about him” *I was still wearing my crown*


The beast goes quiet for a bit when hearing that from her brother, then looks back at him and holds his hand.

Galaxy : It's alright, I'm sure he'll be OK. Besides, it's part of his job, you do know that right ?

Then she looks up at the dragon's head, and quickly takes the crown off him.

Galaxy : ... Put it away. Don't wanna give anyone around here any idea that we're royal. Unwanted atttention isn't good.


----------



## Universe (Feb 15, 2022)

*I sighed* “that’s what my parents said now look they’re dead” *I said sadly trying to keep the tears in*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed* “that’s what my parents said now look they’re dead” *I said sadly trying to keep the tears in*


Galaxy : That's the point. If you wanna stay alive, then don't draw attention to yourself. And- I'm sorry for your parents, I really am, but... you can't grief about that all the time, you're only making yourself feel bad. Sooner or later, you gotta move on. Can you do that for me and dad ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 15, 2022)

“I’m trying ok I’m trying it’s hard” *I said wiping the tears off my snout*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 15, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "We could use a thief and pickpocket...also a distraction here and there," Ronin said. Ronin turned and put her hand on Fife's shoulder and looked her in the eyes "then you have to promise you will stop talking about yourself like that!". and to reply to Onno's question she looked around and then pulled out a notebook and wrote down "More of a demon-killing team as well" then she passed the notebook around the group  but motioned for them not to say anything



"Oooh." The racoon nodded as he saw the paper. "You can get a loooot of coin doing that... they drop a lot of loot. Since you look like you know what's going on, do we have our first mission already?"

The racoon seemed quite eager to do something, anything really, with the team, despite having just met them and not even knowing anyone's name. 

"Wh- what!?" Fife gasped, "Wh- why would we do that!?"

Onno nodded gleefully. "Onno slay one before! That why he work for master now. It good great contract, master spend lots of money for it."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 15, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oooh." The racoon nodded as he saw the paper. "You can get a loooot of coin doing that... they drop a lot of loot. Since you look like you know what's going on, do we have our first mission already?"
> 
> The racoon seemed quite eager to do something, anything really, with the team, despite having just met them and not even knowing anyone's name.
> 
> ...


"Our first goal is to get some prized flaming sword from an island" Ronin said to the Raccoon "By the way, what should I call you?". Ronin walked over to Fife and placed her hand on Fife's cheek and showed Fife the memory of the demon-killing everyone and then Ronin reversed it "that's why Fife". Then she turned to Onno "I guess that will come in handy won't it?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : That's the point. If you wanna stay alive, then don't draw attention to yourself. And- I'm sorry for your parents, I really am, but... you can't grief about that all the time, you're only making yourself feel bad. Sooner or later, you gotta move on. Can you do that for me and dad ?





Universe said:


> “I’m trying ok I’m trying it’s hard” *I said wiping the tears off my snout*



The restaurant's meat wasn't really anything to write home about. In fact, it was a little subpar, being quite bland and devoid of spices. However, the complimentary breads were unusually mouth watering, especially unusual for a carnivore. 

The bull servant the pair finished bringing them their meal and refilling their drinks if need be. "So where are you two from? You look like your from Easterlands, less I'm wrong course." He chuckled a little. 

As they were relaxing the vixen happened to be walking passed the window, pausing when she noticed them, then glaring at the two and giving them a clearly rude gesture before continuing on.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 15, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Our first goal is to get some prized flaming sword from an island" Ronin said to the Raccoon "By the way, what should I call you?". Ronin walked over to Fife and placed her hand on Fife's cheek and showed Fife the memory of the demon-killing everyone and then Ronin reversed it "that's why Fife". Then she turned to Onno "I guess that will come in handy won't it?"



"Flaming sword? What are the deets? I might be able to find it pretty quick, I aced geography back in the day." He boasted. "My parents were cartographers. Plus, I'm pretty good at finding hidden things, if that's the case." 

Fife's fur stood straight up, while her tail twitched, eyes wide as saucers. She may have been regretting agreeing to join Ronin at that point. "Tha- that's a-"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 15, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Flaming sword? What are the deets? I might be able to find it pretty quick, I aced geography back in the day." He boasted. "My parents were cartographers. Plus, I'm pretty good at finding hidden things, if that's the case."
> 
> Fife's fur stood straight up, while her tail twitched, eyes wide as saucers. She may have been regretting agreeing to join Ronin at that point. "Tha- that's a-"


"Look...Fife, I won't blame you if you want to back out now...but if you trust me I will train you" Ronin said. "Some guy named Morhar has a sword named Jager...not quite sure what Island though"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 15, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The restaurant's meat wasn't really anything to write home about. In fact, it was a little subpar, being quite bland and devoid of spices. However, the complimentary breads were unusually mouth watering, especially unusual for a carnivore.
> 
> The bull servant the pair finished bringing them their meal and refilling their drinks if need be. "So where are you two from? You look like your from Easterlands, less I'm wrong course." He chuckled a little.
> 
> As they were relaxing the vixen happened to be walking passed the window, pausing when she noticed them, then glaring at the two and giving them a clearly rude gesture before continuing on.


Galaxy gently pushes the foods towards Universe, since he's the one that needs/likes them more than her. Then she looks over to the bull.
Last thing she wants is another person to insult her origin, again.

Galaxy : ... Eh, we travel to places. Let's put it that way.

She is having her back at the window when the vixen passes by and gives the rude gesture. Somehow, she still shows a middle finger towards the vixen in response to the rude gesture, without even looking back.

Galaxy : We're looking for someone, actually. You seen someone like this around here ?

Like before with the vixen, she conjures the nebula clouds and aurora waves out of thin air to form the image of the person they're looking for. Jin, nonetheless.


----------



## Universe (Feb 15, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The restaurant's meat wasn't really anything to write home about. In fact, it was a little subpar, being quite bland and devoid of spices. However, the complimentary breads were unusually mouth watering, especially unusual for a carnivore.
> 
> The bull servant the pair finished bringing them their meal and refilling their drinks if need be. "So where are you two from? You look like your from Easterlands, less I'm wrong course." He chuckled a little.
> 
> As they were relaxing the vixen happened to be walking passed the window, pausing when she noticed them, then glaring at the two and giving them a clearly rude gesture before continuing on.


*I ignored her* “I am from the center of the earth”


----------



## Universe (Feb 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy gently pushes the foods towards Universe, since he's the one that needs/likes them more than her. Then she looks over to the bull.
> Last thing she wants is another person to insult her origin, again.
> 
> Galaxy : ... Eh, we travel to places. Let's put it that way.
> ...


*I ate everything and still stayed skinny*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 15, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Look...Fife, I won't blame you if you want to back out now...but if you trust me I will train you" Ronin said. "Some guy named Morhar has a sword named Jager...not quite sure what Island though"



"Don't worry, I'll figure it out." The racoon bowed. "Just give me... half an hour? More or less." 

Without further questions he turned and disappeared into the crowd, snatching some trinkets out of nearby pockets as he did, with a deft and untouchable hand. He may have been a kleptomaniac. 

"No no! I won't back out- I just, didn't know..." She rubbed the back of her neck. "Sorry again, I've just never really fought anyone before, let alone- a lich!"

"Shhhh!" Onno put a finger to her lips. "You not say so loud..."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 15, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Don't worry, I'll figure it out." The racoon bowed. "Just give me... half an hour? More or less."
> 
> Without further questions he turned and disappeared into the crowd, snatching some trinkets out of nearby pockets as he did, with a deft and untouchable hand. He may have been a kleptomaniac.
> 
> ...


Ronin tossed Fife a bag of gold coins "I want you to go find some armor and weapons...Onno can help you fit your style" Ronin said "But I need to go meet with someone"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy gently pushes the foods towards Universe, since he's the one that needs/likes them more than her. Then she looks over to the bull.
> Last thing she wants is another person to insult her origin, again.
> 
> Galaxy : ... Eh, we travel to places. Let's put it that way.
> ...



"Oh hey, yah, that fella does look familiar. Hard to miss. I saw him and the Baron walking together going up main street earlier this morning. Err- Gear Row's what they call it." The bull explained. "Now you're not thinkin' of causing any trouble are you? Already had a weird one earlier. Some people are whispering rumors of a chronomancer causing trouble in the market square. Best stay away from there until a Law Warrior deals with them I say." 



Universe said:


> *I ignored her* “I am from the center of the earth”



"Center of the earth hu?" He chuckled a little. "He he, that's a funny name. Earth, like dirt, right? I have cousin that lives underground too. Spent his whole life savings on a bunker, complete with a green house and everything! I kept telling him to not waste so much money and just move in with the D-dogs, but he's... troubled."


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 15, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin tossed Fife a bag of gold coins "I want you to go find some armor and weapons...Onno can help you fit your style" Ronin said "But I need to go meet with someone"



"A- armor? Weapons? What- what kind of weapons exactly?" She asked nervously, still not sure what to expect. 

Onno, however, gave his fist in palm salute while bowing, before grabbing FIfe's arm and pulling her along excitedly, despite her confused protest.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 15, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "A- armor? Weapons? What- what kind of weapons exactly?" She asked nervously, still not sure what to expect.
> 
> Onno, however, gave his fist in palm salute while bowing, before grabbing FIfe's arm and pulling her along excitedly, despite her confused protest.


Ronin walked over to the blacksmith that she had talked to the day before "Im back" she said with a chuckle


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh hey, yah, that fella does look familiar. Hard to miss. I saw him and the Baron walking together going up main street earlier this morning. Err- Gear Row's what they call it." The bull explained. "Now you're not thinkin' of causing any trouble are you? Already had a weird one earlier. Some people are whispering rumors of a chronomancer causing trouble in the market square. Best stay away from there until a Law Warrior deals with them I say."
> 
> 
> 
> "Center of the earth hu?" He chuckled a little. "He he, that's a funny name. Earth, like dirt, right? I have cousin that lives underground too. Spent his whole life savings on a bunker, complete with a green house and everything! I kept telling him to not waste so much money and just move in with the D-dogs, but he's... troubled."


Galaxy only sighs and shakes her head in disappointment.

Galaxy : ... Thanks, we'll keep that in mind... but.

She glares at the bull.

Galaxy : That is the name of our place. The Earth. Not "dirt". It's an actual planet, in space. Now, I'm not gonna ask who thinks "nowhere" is a good place for a realm or a world here, so I expect the same from you. If you don't want any troubles, how about some common sense about respecting people's origin instead of making assumptions ? Unless it's "normal" to outright insult people's origin. In which case, *I will respond in kind, in full, and then some*.

She puts extra stress in that last part of the sentence, as if wanting to slap the bull across the face.


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2022)

*My claws unsheathed themselves in warning him not to mess with me*


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2022)

*I looked then made my claws go back to normal* “I would appreciate it if you didn’t insult my home”


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 16, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin walked over to the blacksmith that she had talked to the day before "Im back" she said with a chuckle



There was a new weapon in the room as the wolf worked hard on another apparent order. This one was laid out atop a grey fur on one of the few tables in the empty smithy. It was a katana, shined to perfection, with a gradient of light to dark at the sharper side of the sword, indicating a mix of metals. The grip was clean and wrapped with a rough material excellent for gripping, a mix of black and blue square designs. 

"Welcome back." He looked up with a slight smirk. "Treat your weapon well."


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy only sighs and shakes her head in disappointment.
> 
> Galaxy : ... Thanks, we'll keep that in mind... but.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I looked then made my claws go back to normal* “I would appreciate it if you didn’t insult my home”



"Oh- uh- ha ha!" He laughed nervously, stepping back with a fearful smile. "M- I apologize! I meant nothing by it- I just, you know, thought earth meant dirt is all! It's kind of funny don't you think?"

"He, every name means something, has a bit of story behind it. It's- you know, not a bad thing by any means! I mean, they named the town Nowhere after some noble showed up and thought the place was worthless! Motivated everyone to make it someplace everyone wanted to go to. I'm sure your Earth has a story like that, right?" He suggested.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Fel was clearly hesitant, but she definitely didn't want to look like the wimp in the situation, so quickly jumped through the portal, practically hugging Mambi so it didn't cut off suddenly and slice her in half. Despite his assurances, her fur still stood on end when she got to the other side.
> 
> "Ugh..." She shivered as Mambi got a look of where they were.
> 
> ...


_
<the cat looks around cautiously, and sure enough nobody seemed to be paying him any mind as he and the lioness walked into the street>_ So this is that "Nowhere" place you were talking about earlier, eh? I'll admit it's not the busiest city I've ever seen but it looks quaint enough. Reminds me of the Venusian Annual Bazaar, except more jovial. Hmmm, some magical items I see, maybe they know about unicorn-powered portals? There's a few amulets of immortality, some nice looking robes there...a _clearly_ fake Shard or Seripah unless you have them in abundance in these parts, and...say, is that elk selling veggie tacos, or do my eyes deceive me? _<his stomach gowls a little as he sniffs the air and coos> _Wow, I won't steal anyting so we don't draw attention but like, how do you pay for things here in these parts 'cause that looks...

_<with a quick elbow to the cat's ribs, he refocuses himself> _Right...right, we're here on a mission, gotcha. I'll munch later. So, our target...you said first it's a she, good to know, and seconds that she's not the type to hang at this place. I take it she's a bit of a snob? Hope so, I love messing with self-indulgent important posh people! Knocks them back a peg or two...good for the soul and all. Where do we find one of such greatness, or should I just follow the nearest well-dressed guard? _<giggle>_

But seriously, where to? Don't want to keep talk dark and scary waiting too long back there! <_he points to where you left your demon friend with a grin>_


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks around cautiously, and sure enough nobody seemed to be paying him any mind as he and the lioness walked into the street>_ So this is that "Nowhere" place you were talking about earlier, eh? I'll admit it's not the busiest city I've ever seen but it looks quaint enough. Reminds me of the Venusian Annual Bazaar, except more jovial. Hmmm, some magical items I see, maybe they know about unicorn-powered portals? There's a few amulets of immortality, some nice looking robes there...a _clearly_ fake Shard or Seripah unless you have them in abundance in these parts, and...say, is that elk selling veggie tacos, or do my eyes deceive me? _<his stomach gowls a little as he sniffs the air and coos> _Wow, I won't steal anyting so we don't draw attention but like, how do you pay for things here in these parts 'cause that looks...
> 
> _<with a quick elbow to the cat's ribs, he refocuses himself> _Right...right, we're here on a mission, gotcha. I'll munch later. So, our target...you said first it's a she, good to know, and seconds that she's not the type to hang at this place. I take it she's a bit of a snob? Hope so, I love messing with self-indulgent important posh people! Knocks them back a peg or two...good for the soul and all. Where do we find one of such greatness, or should I just follow the nearest well-dressed guard? _<giggle>_
> 
> But seriously, where to? Don't want to keep talk dark and scary waiting too long back there! <_he points to where you left your demon friend with a grin>_



"They're called fangs, mostly cus that's what they used to be. Hard to counterfeit a monster's tooth." She pulled a coin out one of her pockets and flipped it in the air towards Mambi.

It was a solid gold coin with the image of a fang on one side, and an eight pointed chaos star on the opposite. "We'll grab a bite when we're done here. You like that rabbit food garbage, there's a whole street of food where she usually hangs out."

The elk excitedly tried to offer Mambi a sample of his foodstuffs, but Fel was too focused to stop, pulling Mambi along to keep him from getting too distracted, to the Elks disappointment of course.

"Yah, stuck up's putting it mildly. All Cult of Pleasure losers are like that. Eldeer are the worst though, just look for someone that looks like they're visiting a BDSM dungeon and you'll know where they are." She scoffed in disgust. "Them and shadow agents, they'll go out of their way to capture you alive and do all kinds of screwed up things. Trust me, never surrender, fight till you drop! Wrath likes it that way anyways."

She smirked as they turned a corner towards an even busier part of town, a market square, filled with stalls and lined with more stores. On one side, however, was a massive lodge like manner. Fel paused, and pointed across the plaza.

"That's pervert row. That's where you'll find all that indulgant crap. Tones of food, restaurants, red houses, bath houses, and everything in between. I... uh... can't go down that street." She said with a bit of hesitation, even blushing a little.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh- uh- ha ha!" He laughed nervously, stepping back with a fearful smile. "M- I apologize! I meant nothing by it- I just, you know, thought earth meant dirt is all! It's kind of funny don't you think?"
> 
> "He, every name means something, has a bit of story behind it. It's- you know, not a bad thing by any means! I mean, they named the town Nowhere after some noble showed up and thought the place was worthless! Motivated everyone to make it someplace everyone wanted to go to. I'm sure your Earth has a story like that, right?" He suggested.


Galaxy : Just, stop, thinking of it like "dirt". I'm not really in a good mood today because of someone else making fun of my home world. Then shoo'd us away like we're pests, when we gave her a piece of our mind.

She growled a bit. She's about to say something more, but then simply shakes her head and waves her hand.

Galaxy : ... Never mind. Just let us eat, thank you.


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2022)

“The center of the earth is beautiful it’s its own world” *I said full of fondness*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Just, stop, thinking of it like "dirt". I'm not really in a good mood today because of someone else making fun of my home world. Then shoo'd us away like we're pests, when we gave her a piece of our mind.
> 
> She growled a bit. She's about to say something more, but then simply shakes her head and waves her hand.
> 
> Galaxy : ... Never mind. Just let us eat, thank you.





Universe said:


> “The center of the earth is beautiful it’s its own world” *I said full of fondness*



"Well... who was it?" The bull asked, clearly not following Galaxy's request. "I'm guessing it was probably a Sin Cultist, they're the most up tight around here." 

"Ah- anyway, sorry, I honestly didn't mean anything by it. Uhm, so, what does it look like anyways? Your home that is. I'll get you two free ice cream cake if you tell me..." He added in a friendly teasing sort of way. "I bet the center's full of mushrooms and things like that. That's what you find a lot of the time in Tartarus underground."


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2022)

*My celestial dragon marking was exposed on my arm when I decided to take a drink*


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well... who was it?" The bull asked, clearly not following Galaxy's request. "I'm guessing it was probably a Sin Cultist, they're the most up tight around here."
> 
> "Ah- anyway, sorry, I honestly didn't mean anything by it. Uhm, so, what does it look like anyways? Your home that is. I'll get you two free ice cream cake if you tell me..." He added in a friendly teasing sort of way. "I bet the center's full of mushrooms and things like that. That's what you find a lot of the time in Tartarus underground."


“It’s like the prehistoric earth when there weren’t any humans around”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well... who was it?" The bull asked, clearly not following Galaxy's request. "I'm guessing it was probably a Sin Cultist, they're the most up tight around here."
> 
> "Ah- anyway, sorry, I honestly didn't mean anything by it. Uhm, so, what does it look like anyways? Your home that is. I'll get you two free ice cream cake if you tell me..." He added in a friendly teasing sort of way. "I bet the center's full of mushrooms and things like that. That's what you find a lot of the time in Tartarus underground."


Galaxy : If you have to know, it's this vixen that calls herself Aya. As for our world...

She stops herself when her brother answers. Then she looks at him.



Universe said:


> “It’s like the prehistoric earth when there weren’t any humans around”


Galaxy : I don't think people here know what the Earth is, bro.

She looks back at the bull.

Galaxy : We'll get back to that later. Right now we just want something to eat, then find the person I told you earlier, and get outta here.


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2022)

“Ok” *I said raising my arm unknowingly showing off my celestial dragon marking on my underarm*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : If you have to know, it's this vixen that calls herself Aya. As for our world...
> 
> She stops herself when her brother answers. Then she looks at him.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “Ok” *I said raising my arm unknowingly showing off my celestial dragon marking on my underarm*



"Hu, that's a neat tattoo. My sister's great at giving them. Has her own shop right here in town- err-" He pauses and rubs his head apologetically, realizing he's overstaying his welcome if Galaxy's annoyance is anything to go by. 

"Well- I'll uh, get you that complimentary pie!" He turned to leave quickly. "But don't worry, that kitsune's crazy! Met her before... I try to stay away from her..."


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2022)

“Hm?” *I said confused* “what’s a tattoo?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hu, that's a neat tattoo. My sister's great at giving them. Has her own shop right here in town- err-" He pauses and rubs his head apologetically, realizing he's overstaying his welcome if Galaxy's annoyance is anything to go by.
> 
> "Well- I'll uh, get you that complimentary pie!" He turned to leave quickly. "But don't worry, that kitsune's crazy! Met her before... I try to stay away from her..."


Galaxy : Thanks.

She only glances at the bull as he leaves. She doesn't seem too eager to look forward to that pie, though, but she figures it'd be impolite to decline the offer.
As long as she doesn't get charged extra for that.



Universe said:


> “Hm?” *I said confused* “what’s a tattoo?”


She glances back at him and points at his arm.

Galaxy : He thought those are your tattoo. You don't know what a tattoo is ?

( @Silverthunder Galaxy also has aurora-wave markings on her body too, he didn't see it ?)


----------



## Universe (Feb 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Thanks.
> 
> She only glances at the bull as he leaves. She doesn't seem too eager to look forward to that pie, though, but she figures it'd be impolite to decline the offer.
> As long as she doesn't get charged extra for that.
> ...


“Never heard that term before it’s not a tattoo it’s part of my body”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Never heard that term before it’s not a tattoo it’s part of my body”


She has what feels like an eyebrow raise, given her expression (though she has no eyebrows herself).

Galaxy : What do you mean you never heard that term ? You've been living on Earth longer than me, dude.


----------



## Universe (Feb 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> She has what feels like an eyebrow raise, given her expression (though she has no eyebrows herself).
> 
> Galaxy : What do you mean you never heard that term ? You've been living on Earth longer than me, dude.


“At the center of the earth nobody’s ever mentioned a tattoo before”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “At the center of the earth nobody’s ever mentioned a tattoo before”


Galaxy : ... Right, forgot, you mostly lived there. My bad. Anyway, tattoos are similar to those markings on our body, but it's not what you were born with. You just have them... colored on your skin, however you want, most of the time. I don't know exactly how that works, but basically that's it.


----------



## Universe (Feb 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : ... Right, forgot, you mostly lived there. My bad. Anyway, tattoos are similar to those markings on our body, but it's not what you were born with. You just have them... colored on your skin, however you want, most of the time. I don't know exactly how that works, but basically that's it.


“Weird why would someone want something on their skin?” *I said having a moon and sun markings on my right and left arms*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Weird why would someone want something on their skin?” *I said having a moon and sun markings on my right and left arms*


Galaxy : Eh, do you want those on your skin then ?

The beast points at the markings on the dragon's arms in a joking manner.


----------



## Universe (Feb 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Eh, do you want those on your skin then ?
> 
> The beast points at the markings on the dragon's arms in a joking manner.


*I poked her* “hey I hatched with these”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I poked her* “hey I hatched with these”


Galaxy : So did I.

She shows him the markings on her body, somewhat similar to his, but look more like aurora waves, and with nebula clouds coming off them.
If the dragon looks closely, he could probably see that her breath vaguely resembles nebula clouds too.

Galaxy : Been having these since I was hatched too, dad told me. Saw the word "galaxy" written on my egg, but it kinda looked like alien language or somethin', dunno. Anyway, that's why he named me so, Galaxy.


----------



## Universe (Feb 17, 2022)

“I see” *I said in celestial* “My markings show the blessings of the celestial gods”


----------



## Universe (Feb 17, 2022)

“Or so my father told me”


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : So did I.
> 
> She shows him the markings on her body, somewhat similar to his, but look more like aurora waves, and with nebula clouds coming off them.
> If the dragon looks closely, he could probably see that her breath vaguely resembles nebula clouds too.
> ...





Universe said:


> “I see” *I said in celestial* “My markings show the blessings of the celestial gods”



"Here you are!" The bull interrupted their conversation, sliding a plate of pie for each. "Ooooh! Fancy language eh? Ha! You guys must be nobles or something right? Never heard that kinda speak before-" 

He stopped himself from rambling on again and gave a nervous chuckle before bowing and leaving their check on the table, the pie in fact, not on it.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Here you are!" The bull interrupted their conversation, sliding a plate of pie for each. "Ooooh! Fancy language eh? Ha! You guys must be nobles or something right? Never heard that kinda speak before-"
> 
> He stopped himself from rambling on again and gave a nervous chuckle before bowing and leaving their check on the table, the pie in fact, not on it.


The beast glances at the bull to see the pie, but he quickly leaves... to her pleasure this time. She clearly doesn't feel like opening up to anyone much right now, and she's kind of glad that someone finally catches on.
She still pushes the pie at the dragon.

Galaxy : You eat it, I'm not hungry. Then we're outta here.

She says so while taking a look at the check. The pie is indeed not included in it, which is good.
But she has to call a waiter or waitress (or that bull earlier), to ask about the currency here : fang. Because they clearly have none of it with them, so paying for the food here is going to be difficult.


----------



## Universe (Feb 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The beast glances at the bull to see the pie, but he quickly leaves... to her pleasure this time. She clearly doesn't feel like opening up to anyone much right now, and she's kind of glad that someone finally catches on.
> She still pushes the pie at the dragon.
> 
> Galaxy : You eat it, I'm not hungry. Then we're outta here.
> ...


*I ate it in one bite* “oh now what are we going to do?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I ate it in one bite* “oh now what are we going to do?”


Galaxy : Ask for someone on what to do when we don't have this currency with us.


----------



## Universe (Feb 17, 2022)

*I pulled out a golden unit coin*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> There was a new weapon in the room as the wolf worked hard on another apparent order. This one was laid out atop a grey fur on one of the few tables in the empty smithy. It was a katana, shined to perfection, with a gradient of light to dark at the sharper side of the sword, indicating a mix of metals. The grip was clean and wrapped with a rough material excellent for gripping, a mix of black and blue square designs.
> 
> "Welcome back." He looked up with a slight smirk. "Treat your weapon well."


"I always do" Ronin said with a smile gently picking it up. It was perfectly balanced and light enough Ronin could make quicker attacks. Ronin pulled a gold coin out and tossed it on the table and it multiplied into roughly 8,000,000 fangs worth of money. "Now I have another offer for you" Ronin said "Join me and I triple the payment for you...also do you have a sheath for this?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Ask for someone on what to do when we don't have this currency with us.





Universe said:


> *I pulled out a golden unit coin*



"Wait- you don't have any money?" The bull cut in, having overheard their discussion. "Like, no fangs at all?"

He sighed in frustration, having wasted his kindness on two people that probably couldn't even pay! The gall!

"Did you show up in Tartarus without having any money at all!?" He asked incredulously, glancing between the two and not at all put off by their size, but the points to whatever coin Universe had. 

"What's that?"


----------



## Universe (Feb 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wait- you don't have any money?" The bull cut in, having overheard their discussion. "Like, no fangs at all?"
> 
> He sighed in frustration, having wasted his kindness on two people that probably couldn't even pay! The gall!
> 
> ...


“A celestial diamond they’re called that because they used to be diamonds oldest form of currency”


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 18, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "I always do" Ronin said with a smile gently picking it up. It was perfectly balanced and light enough Ronin could make quicker attacks. Ronin pulled a gold coin out and tossed it on the table and it multiplied into roughly 8,000,000 fangs worth of money. "Now I have another offer for you" Ronin said "Join me and I triple the payment for you...also do you have a sheath for this?"



"Tsch." He chuckled. "I decline." 

He pointed back to the table, where the sheath sat behind the sword on the fur. 

"I'm not some mercenary to be bought and sold on a whim. I serve Wrath, not you, or anyone else. And I do that, by forging weapons that kill." He explained in his deep whispery but gravely voice. "You are welcome back to my workshop any time you please."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Tsch." He chuckled. "I decline."
> 
> He pointed back to the table, where the sheath sat behind the sword on the fur.
> 
> "I'm not some mercenary to be bought and sold on a whim. I serve Wrath, not you, or anyone else. And I do that, by forging weapons that kill." He explained in his deep whispery but gravely voice. "You are welcome back to my workshop any time you please."


Ronin nodded and smiled. She snapped her fingers and the pile of gold tripled in size. "you can have it anyways" Ronin said "and thank you for this". Then Ronin respectfully bowed and headed for the door "do you know anything about a sword named Jager by the way?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wait- you don't have any money?" The bull cut in, having overheard their discussion. "Like, no fangs at all?"
> 
> He sighed in frustration, having wasted his kindness on two people that probably couldn't even pay! The gall!
> 
> ...


Galaxy : Yeah it's not like we didn't make it obvious that we're not from here before. But yeah, sorry 'bout that.

She isn't put off by his attitude either.

Galaxy : When we got here for the first time, no idea what to expect, and got insulted by that fox named Aya about our origin, as soon as she recommended your location to get some food, we just got here immediately, cuz my brother was starving and almost ate her. Literally. So um, yeah, bit of a hurry, couldn't prepare anything beforehand, sorry.


----------



## Universe (Feb 18, 2022)

*I sighed frustrated* “I am slowly losing my patience”


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Yeah it's not like we didn't make it obvious that we're not from here before. But yeah, sorry 'bout that.
> 
> She isn't put off by his attitude either.
> 
> Galaxy : When we got here for the first time, no idea what to expect, and got insulted by that fox named Aya about our origin, as soon as she recommended your location to get some food, we just got here immediately, cuz my brother was starving and almost ate her. Literally. So um, yeah, bit of a hurry, couldn't prepare anything beforehand, sorry.





Universe said:


> *I sighed frustrated* “I am slowly losing my patience”



"Eh!? Losing your patience, I'm losin' my patience!" He huffed, snatching the coin Universe produced, brow furrowed and none to happy about the situation. "You know what my brother used to say? Ignorance of the law is no excuse!"

The bull examined the diamond coin carefully, not entirely impressed, but it wasn't clear if he actually knew what he was looking at, let alone how to appraise such a foreign item.

"Looks like it was minted by D-dogs... uh, I... think..." He seemed a bit confused by it. "What's it worth?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 18, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin nodded and smiled. She snapped her fingers and the pile of gold tripled in size. "you can have it anyways" Ronin said "and thank you for this". Then Ronin respectfully bowed and headed for the door "do you know anything about a sword named Jager by the way?"



He gave a slight smirk. "I do. There's twelve Jager swords. Weapons blessed by wrath during the age of terror. A flaming bastard sword. Far as I know, only demons of wrath have them right now, and there just so happens to be a blood thirster visiting the island today. I wonder why..." He added the last bit with a hint of obvious sarcasm, clearly knowing the reason. 

"You wouldn't find a creature like that here in town. They'd already be killing and maiming everyone they saw. It's probably somewhere out in the woods." He said... without any prompt from Ronin...

"By the way, I didn't catch your name pup." He added.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Eh!? Losing your patience, I'm losin' my patience!" He huffed, snatching the coin Universe produced, brow furrowed and none to happy about the situation. "You know what my brother used to say? Ignorance of the law is no excuse!"
> 
> The bull examined the diamond coin carefully, not entirely impressed, but it wasn't clear if he actually knew what he was looking at, let alone how to appraise such a foreign item.
> 
> "Looks like it was minted by D-dogs... uh, I... think..." He seemed a bit confused by it. "What's it worth?"


Galaxy watches the bull's reaction and how he looks confused at the coin. She rests her head on her hand and her elbow on the table.

Galaxy : ... Here.

She takes out her set of jewels (a crown, a choker, a pair of bracelets, and literally EIGHT rings, all made of silver and gold), and give them to the bull.

Galaxy : Tell us where to find our dad, the elephant-taur with the scoprion stinger, and those jewels are yours.

The jewels themselves have a distinct style to them ; not that it's necessarily better than everywhere else, but certainly not seen anywhere else, at least in Tartarus.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He's glad the pizza has arrived, he's been quite eager to get a taste of it.
> Though he's caught off-guard a bit when the waiter just straight up grabs the drink (already cold) from his hand. He almost drops the new one on the table, and has an awkward smile.
> 
> Nemesis : Uh... I just made it cold again, but um, thanks ?
> ...





Silverthunder said:


> "Wait- you don't have any money?" The bull cut in, having overheard their discussion. "Like, no fangs at all?"
> 
> He sighed in frustration, having wasted his kindness on two people that probably couldn't even pay! The gall!
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, back at the other diner...
Nemesis has finished the food... but now he realizes that he's found himself in the same situation : doesn't have the currency to pay.
He doesn't want to ask Inkwell for help in this, but he also doesn't want to act like that fish owes him any favor for dealing with Ronin and Fife earlier.
And simply teleporting his way out of here is not a good idea either.
He ponders a bit, then shrugs, and calls the waiter back.

Nemesis : I'll be honest. I'm just a "tourist", first time in here, so I don't have the currency you use in this realm. So, I can't pay for the food. Do you accept anything else in exchange ?

In all honesty, he indeed doesn't seem to have anything valuable on him.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> He gave a slight smirk. "I do. There's twelve Jager swords. Weapons blessed by wrath during the age of terror. A flaming bastard sword. Far as I know, only demons of wrath have them right now, and there just so happens to be a blood thirster visiting the island today. I wonder why..." He added the last bit with a hint of obvious sarcasm, clearly knowing the reason.
> 
> "You wouldn't find a creature like that here in town. They'd already be killing and maiming everyone they saw. It's probably somewhere out in the woods." He said... without any prompt from Ronin...
> 
> "By the way, I didn't catch your name pup." He added.


"I go by Ronin" Ronin replied "no offense but I don't tell strangers my real name"


----------



## Universe (Feb 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Eh!? Losing your patience, I'm losin' my patience!" He huffed, snatching the coin Universe produced, brow furrowed and none to happy about the situation. "You know what my brother used to say? Ignorance of the law is no excuse!"
> 
> The bull examined the diamond coin carefully, not entirely impressed, but it wasn't clear if he actually knew what he was looking at, let alone how to appraise such a foreign item.
> 
> "Looks like it was minted by D-dogs... uh, I... think..." He seemed a bit confused by it. "What's it worth?"


“1,000,000 fangs” *I said growling at the fact he just rudely snatched the most valuable coin out of my hand*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “1,000,000 fangs” *I said growling at the fact he just rudely snatched the most valuable coin out of my hand*


The beast glances at the dragon, then gathers all her jewels together with gravity magic and holds them in the air, then shoves them all in the bull's hand. She then snatches the coin back from him, with such strength that she could probably pull him over and make him fall to the ground if she wants.
She returns the coin back to her brother, and glares back at the bull.
Without a single word, she raises her hand up and slowly clenches it into a fist. She makes extra effort to do it so that the stones on her hand clacks together, a lot, almost sounding like knuckles cracking.
Then she narrows her eyes and shakes her head. As she glares at the bull, he could probably see the nebula clouds coming off the aurora-wave markings on her body, and from her mouth, slowly shifting to a blood-red color, and her pupils glowing a mix of red and purple, almost demonic.
But it seems different from the usual demons.
There is something _alien, eldritch and cosmic_ about her.


----------



## Universe (Feb 19, 2022)

“STOP!” *I commanded with authority in my voice*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “STOP!” *I commanded with authority in my voice*


Galaxy : What, you think I'm having troubles with my "instinct", bro ?

She doesn't seem to really bother with the authority her brother is putting up.


----------



## Universe (Feb 19, 2022)

*My eyes glowed green with power* “allow me!” *She’d never felt so much power eminenting from me before*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *My eyes glowed green with power* “allow me!” *She’d never felt so much power eminenting from me before*


The beast... doesn't really seem to be taken aback by the display her brother is doing right now.

Galaxy : What are you doing, and why ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The beast... doesn't really seem to be taken aback by the display her brother is doing right now.
> 
> Galaxy : What are you doing, and why ?


“We are better than this”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “We are better than this”


It takes her a good one minute to fully register what he just said.

Galaxy : ... I think we've been here before. Have we been here before ?... Oh yes. Yes, we have.

She rolls her eyes and pushes the bull away, then teasingly taps the back of her hand on his shoulders. Still doesn't at all seem scared by his power.

Galaxy : Next time try not to let your instinct get the better of you and make you almost eat someone alive, a'ight ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> It takes her a good one minute to fully register what he just said.
> 
> Galaxy : ... I think we've been here before. Have we been here before ?... Oh yes. Yes, we have.
> 
> ...


“You have no idea how strong celestial instinct is and I did try”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You have no idea how strong celestial instinct is and I did try”


Galaxy : You're right, I have no idea... but I also have no idea what makes you think I'm gonna jump in and eat him right here and now.


----------



## Universe (Feb 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : You're right, I have no idea... but I also have no idea what makes you think I'm gonna jump in and eat him right here and now.


“I don’t want you to hurt him unnecessarily”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t want you to hurt him unnecessarily”


Galaxy : Oh relax bro, I was just scaring him for snatching the coin from you like he owns the place. You know full well I'm way better than hurting random strangers.


----------



## Universe (Feb 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Oh relax bro, I was just scaring him for snatching the coin from you like he owns the place. You know full well I'm way better than hurting random strangers.


“Ok this coin is the most valuable thing in the Cosmos”


----------



## Universe (Feb 19, 2022)

*I was messing with one of my vampire fangs and it came out* “whoops”


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Oh relax bro, I was just scaring him for snatching the coin from you like he owns the place. You know full well I'm way better than hurting random strangers.





Universe said:


> *I was messing with one of my vampire fangs and it came out* “whoops”



The bull just looked confused, holding the jewels in his arms as he watched them go back and forth. He looked a little afraid, but not so much about how they looked, more just they seemed crazy. 

"L- look. This'll be enough... unless it's all fake." He huffed, shaking his head to rid himself of the events. "I'm not given' any change... I shouldn't have to go to a pawn shop to pay a customer's bill!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Meanwhile, back at the other diner...
> Nemesis has finished the food... but now he realizes that he's found himself in the same situation : doesn't have the currency to pay.
> He doesn't want to ask Inkwell for help in this, but he also doesn't want to act like that fish owes him any favor for dealing with Ronin and Fife earlier.
> And simply teleporting his way out of here is not a good idea either.
> ...



The deer came over with a friendly smile and a bow, until Nemesis explained he didn't have any money. The waiter gave a deadpanned expression and sighed, rubbing his forehead. 

"This again? Why do half the tourists that come in here think they can eat for free?" He groused, holding out his hand. "Alright, what do you got to barter? You're lucky this is nowhere. People buy just about anything here."


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 19, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "I go by Ronin" Ronin replied "no offense but I don't tell strangers my real name"



"Ronin? You do not look like a ronin." He smirked. "Paranoid? Or just secretive. I know the lifestyle. It is better some do not hear certain names, they don't always know how to handle it."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ronin? You do not look like a ronin." He smirked. "Paranoid? Or just secretive. I know the lifestyle. It is better some do not hear certain names, they don't always know how to handle it."


"I am truly a Ronin" Ronin said "overthrew the organization that raised me and ran...and a little bit of both"


----------



## Universe (Feb 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The bull just looked confused, holding the jewels in his arms as he watched them go back and forth. He looked a little afraid, but not so much about how they looked, more just they seemed crazy.
> 
> "L- look. This'll be enough... unless it's all fake." He huffed, shaking his head to rid himself of the events. "I'm not given' any change... I shouldn't have to go to a pawn shop to pay a customer's bill!"


*I glared at him as my other fang grew back* “they are all real unless you don’t know real celestial gems when you see one!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The deer came over with a friendly smile and a bow, until Nemesis explained he didn't have any money. The waiter gave a deadpanned expression and sighed, rubbing his forehead.
> 
> "This again? Why do half the tourists that come in here think they can eat for free?" He groused, holding out his hand. "Alright, what do you got to barter? You're lucky this is nowhere. People buy just about anything here."


Nemesis ponders a bit, then digs his hands into his pouch and takes out what looks like a crown made of a stone-like material, resembling stalagmite/stalactite, but with water patterns on the surface similar to Damascus steel. The base color is white, while the decoratives at the top are golden-yellow.

Nemesis : This works ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The bull just looked confused, holding the jewels in his arms as he watched them go back and forth. He looked a little afraid, but not so much about how they looked, more just they seemed crazy.
> 
> "L- look. This'll be enough... unless it's all fake." He huffed, shaking his head to rid himself of the events. "I'm not given' any change... I shouldn't have to go to a pawn shop to pay a customer's bill!"





Universe said:


> *I glared at him as my other fang grew back* “they are all real unless you don’t know real celestial gems when you see one!”


Galaxy pulls the dragon away and looks back for a quick "Sorry !" back at the bull, until they're a good distance away from the diner. She then just non-chalantly summons another set of jewels exactly the same as the ones she just gave the bull, and wears them like nothing's happened.

Galaxy : OK, food taken care of, for you bro. Now we go find dad. But let's try not to make a scene again this time, both of us. Deal ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy pulls the dragon away and looks back for a quick "Sorry !" back at the bull, until they're a good distance away from the diner. She then just non-chalantly summons another set of jewels exactly the same as the ones she just gave the bull, and wears them like nothing's happened.
> 
> Galaxy : OK, food taken care of, for you bro. Now we go find dad. But let's try not to make a scene again this time, both of us. Deal ?


“Fine” *I muttered under my breath*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Fine” *I muttered under my breath*


Galaxy : Oh and, here's your coin back.

She puts the coin back in the dragon's paw.

Galaxy : ... Do you still think dad is in this place, somewhere ? I'm starting to think otherwise.


----------



## Universe (Feb 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Oh and, here's your coin back.
> 
> She puts the coin back in the dragon's paw.
> 
> Galaxy : ... Do you still think dad is in this place, somewhere ? I'm starting to think otherwise.


“Yes I can feel his presence I just don’t know where to look”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes I can feel his presence I just don’t know where to look”


Galaxy : A'ight, I'll stick around with you... but we should get moving. Don't wanna just stand around like this, we'll probably just draw unwanted attention to ourselves.


----------



## Universe (Feb 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : A'ight, I'll stick around with you... but we should get moving. Don't wanna just stand around like this, we'll probably just draw unwanted attention to ourselves.


*I just started walking down the street* “he was here”


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 21, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "I am truly a Ronin" Ronin said "overthrew the organization that raised me and ran...and a little bit of both"



"Ran away? Why run if you already defeated them? Sounds more like just leaving a mess behind." He chuckled wryly. "But, who am I to say such a thing hmm?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis ponders a bit, then digs his hands into his pouch and takes out what looks like a crown made of a stone-like material, resembling stalagmite/stalactite, but with water patterns on the surface similar to Damascus steel. The base color is white, while the decoratives at the top are golden-yellow.
> 
> Nemesis : This works ?



The deer accepted the piece and examined it closely. He waved his hand around, casting a halo around the object, then nodded satisfactorily. 

"Alright! This'll do! I'm afraid I can't give change when it's a trade. Just as a warning, no restaurant or inn'll pay for traded items. More like a bartering thing, and if you have too much, then that's on you. I would try to get your hands on some fangs when you get the chance." The stag explained.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : A'ight, I'll stick around with you... but we should get moving. Don't wanna just stand around like this, we'll probably just draw unwanted attention to ourselves.





Universe said:


> *I just started walking down the street* “he was here”



The bull didn't seem to know where their father went, just pointing in some random direction before they left the restaurant to begin their search. They found themselves walking adjacent to the wharf into the darker arm of town, lit with blue and deep purple lamps that soothed and tired those passing. It seemed to be the more magic oriented side. It was far less crowded than the main street or docks appeared to be, with handfuls of people skulking about and quietly whispering to one another.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The deer accepted the piece and examined it closely. He waved his hand around, casting a halo around the object, then nodded satisfactorily.
> 
> "Alright! This'll do! I'm afraid I can't give change when it's a trade. Just as a warning, no restaurant or inn'll pay for traded items. More like a bartering thing, and if you have too much, then that's on you. I would try to get your hands on some fangs when you get the chance." The stag explained.


Nemesis is surprised but glad that the crown is accepted as payment for his meal earlier.

Nemesis : I know. Will do. Thanks again.

And with that, he takes his leave and exits the restaurant.
Once finally out and able to catch a breath, he has mixed feelings about this place, and wonders if trying to open a shop here is worth it.
He doesn't even know the exchange rate between this "fang" currency and anywhere else back in Earth ; probably best to look for some sort of "tourist guide" or information center about this, and hopefully he doesn't get ripped off.
... Though, he kind of just did that a while ago, anyway.



Silverthunder said:


> The bull didn't seem to know where their father went, just pointing in some random direction before they left the restaurant to begin their search. They found themselves walking adjacent to the wharf into the darker arm of town, lit with blue and deep purple lamps that soothed and tired those passing. It seemed to be the more magic oriented side. It was far less crowded than the main street or docks appeared to be, with handfuls of people skulking about and quietly whispering to one another.


The eldritch beast looks around the place that feels like the usualy shady back alley of the city. It gives her some kind of black market vibe, instead of a peaceful and quiet area.

Galaxy : ... You know, I don't think this place is really dad's type. Too... magical. I think he's more likely to hang around the market area, especially blacksmith workshops, weapons and armors, jewels, and the likes. We should probably ask for those places instead.


----------



## Universe (Feb 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis is surprised but glad that the crown is accepted as payment for his meal earlier.
> 
> Nemesis : I know. Will do. Thanks again.
> 
> ...


“Ok” *I said immune to the magic*


----------



## Universe (Feb 21, 2022)

“This is ridiculous” *I said using my powers to sense nemesis’s magical aura*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ran away? Why run if you already defeated them? Sounds more like just leaving a mess behind." He chuckled wryly. "But, who am I to say such a thing hmm?"


"they sent soldiers after me to kill me...I can't take on a legion of soldiers like me" Ronin said


----------



## Universe (Feb 21, 2022)

*I tried to teleport to him using my teleportation powers*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “This is ridiculous” *I said using my powers to sense nemesis’s magical aura*





Universe said:


> *I tried to teleport to him using my teleportation powers*


Unfortunately, the teleportation doesn't work, since Nemesis doesn't give off any magic aura for anyone to notice, at all. If anything, he is probably the only one in this entire realm that's like that.
Galaxy watches her brother's attempt, then gently pats on his shoulders.

Galaxy : Let's get to the market area, where they sell weapons and armors. Dad could be there.


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Unfortunately, the teleportation doesn't work, since Nemesis doesn't give off any magic aura for anyone to notice, at all. If anything, he is probably the only one in this entire realm that's like that.
> Galaxy watches her brother's attempt, then gently pats on his shoulders.
> 
> Galaxy : Let's get to the market area, where they sell weapons and armors. Dad could be there.


*I sighed frustrated* “fine if only we knew where that was”


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

*I was chanting an ancient celestial god prayer under my breath in my native tongue of celestial* “Solaris guide me Nydos protect me I do your bidding when it’s time help me now”


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

*The sun and moon markings glow and the rings on my right and left hands glow with a golden aura causing my body to glow golden with divine power*


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

“Now which way is the weapons station?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed frustrated* “fine if only we knew where that was”





Universe said:


> *I was chanting an ancient celestial god prayer under my breath in my native tongue of celestial* “Solaris guide me Nydos protect me I do your bidding when it’s time help me now”





Universe said:


> *The sun and moon markings glow and the rings on my right and left hands glow with a golden aura causing my body to glow golden with divine power*





Universe said:


> “Now which way is the weapons station?”


Galaxy waits for her brother to finish his praying, and makes sure no-one interrupts him. Once he's done, she gently taps on his shoulders.

Galaxy : Let's ask around. I'm sure there will be someone that've seen him. He's hard to miss.

They then leave the place and back in the direction of the restaurant they were in earlier, but keeping away from it.
After a while, they finally get the location/direction where their father was last seen : at another diner.


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

“Dad where are you” *My voice sounded deep and rich but I really wanted my father* “Daddy!”


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

*I started to cry diamonds then pulled myself together* “you can find him you will find him” *I told myself as I pulled out the celestial diamond coin and stared at it sadly as it was the last thing I had from my celestial father* “I’m not going to fail you”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Dad where are you” *My voice sounded deep and rich but I really wanted my father* “Daddy!”





Universe said:


> *I started to cry diamonds then pulled myself together* “you can find him you will find him” *I told myself*


The beast clicks her tongue and mumbles to herself under her breath, when she hears her brother literally saying out loud "daddy" in public.

Galaxy : _So much for trying to put up authority with me, bro..._

The street is rather crowded, but not hard to see a familiar sight in a distance : the distinctive golden-yellow scorpion stinger.

Galaxy : Heh, guess we found him.


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

“DAD!” *I called out* “DADDY!” *I yelled putting my coin away and running to him*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 22, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "they sent soldiers after me to kill me...I can't take on a legion of soldiers like me" Ronin said



"Sounds like an excuse?" He rose a brow. "What makes you think you made any difference at all doing what you did? Who's to say they didn't replace the ones you killed the very same day, perhaps with someone worse..." 

"Eh, but what do I know." He shrugged.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “DAD!” *I called out* “DADDY!” *I yelled putting my coin away and running to him*


The dragon's call gets everyone's attention, including that someone too.
People don't even have the time to react to what's going on, until they see two large beasts coming through in such a hurry and almost knocking them aside. Thankfully no-one gets hurt, though the two do cause quite the scene.
But, at least there he is.
When he hears the familiar voice, next thing he knows is the dragon already coming at him, with the beast following behind. He doesn't a single second to react before getting the dragon's tight hug.

Nemesis : U-Universe ? Son !? What- what're you doing here-... ? How ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The dragon's call gets everyone's attention, including that someone too.
> People don't even have the time to react to what's going on, until they see two large beasts coming through in such a hurry and almost knocking them aside. Thankfully no-one gets hurt, though the two do cause quite the scene.
> But, at least there he is.
> When he hears the familiar voice, next thing he knows is the dragon already coming at him, with the beast following behind. He doesn't a single second to react before getting the dragon's tight hug.
> ...


“I teleported I was worried about you” *I said hugging him tightly nuzzling him cutely*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The dragon's call gets everyone's attention, including that someone too.
> People don't even have the time to react to what's going on, until they see two large beasts coming through in such a hurry and almost knocking them aside. Thankfully no-one gets hurt, though the two do cause quite the scene.
> But, at least there he is.
> When he hears the familiar voice, next thing he knows is the dragon already coming at him, with the beast following behind. He doesn't a single second to react before getting the dragon's tight hug.
> ...





Universe said:


> “DAD!” *I called out* “DADDY!” *I yelled putting my coin away and running to him*



Most folk weren't too distraught by the barreling creature, it wasn't an unusual scene there in Nowhere to see multiple giants together. After all, some of the establishments were even built for it. However, it did attract someone's attention...

As @Universe barreled through the crowd, so aggressively shoving others aside, there was a loud pained screech. It sounded as if it were the mix of a whale and an elk. The fellow giant rose up and scurried out from behind a few jewel stalls, angrily undulating through the crowd from side to side like a centipede.

The beast was easily the same height and stature as Nemesis, but far more lithe and thin like a serpant. The taur skittered on four legs with the grasping claws of a dragons hands, with a pair of long vicious scorpion claws as arms. It possessed a long narrow snout similar to an ant eater with a serpent's flicking tongue, and no less than three sets of eyes protected by row upon row of black spikes across its head and back. To complete its form, the pink and purple fleshy monster flayed a long whip like tail around in the air behind it.

Notably, it wore lovely clean mauve thigh high rubber like stockings on all four legs and similar gloves for its crab claw arms, and a vibrant yet conservative loin cloth at its front covered in gold and silver livery.

The creature angrily snapped its scorpion claws around @Universe 's tail and yanked him back and pull him off the ground to face the menacing demon.

"☟︎︎⍓︎! ✡︎□︎◆︎ ⬧︎⧫︎︎◻︎◻︎︎︎ □︎■︎ ❍︎⍓︎ ⧫︎︎︎●︎ ⍓︎□︎◆︎ ⬥︎︎︎■︎︎︎!!" It sung and moaned in Universe's face aggressively. 

With now four giants present and one acting quite aggressively, this now turned more heads... forcing people to take a step back.


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Most folk weren't too distraught by the barreling creature, it wasn't an unusual scene there in Nowhere to see multiple giants together. After all, some of the establishments were even built for it. However, it did attract someone's attention...
> 
> As @Universe barreled through the crowd, so aggressively shoving others aside, there was a loud pained screech. It sounded as if it were the mix of a whale and an elk. The fellow giant rose up and scurried out from behind a few jewel stalls, angrily undulating through the crowd from side to side like a centipede.
> 
> ...


“GET OFF ME FOUL BEAST” *I growled blasting it in the face*


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

“YOU DARE TOUCH A CELESTIAL DRAGON’S TAIL”


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “GET OFF ME FOUL BEAST” *I growled blasting it in the face*



The demon tossed Universe to the side and dipped to try and avoid the blast, whipping its tail forward to smack him quite literally like a cracking whip as he fell to the ground into some innocent bystanders.

The thing was nimble and fast, darting around at lightning speed and somehow avoiding knocking around any of those in the square.

"☟︎□︎⬥︎ ︎︎❒︎︎ ⍓︎□︎◆︎ ︎︎●︎●︎ ❍︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎⧫︎ ⍓︎□︎◆︎ ◻︎︎⧫︎︎︎⧫︎︎︎ ⬥︎︎︎●︎◻︎!" It snapped back at him in its melodic language, cracking its tail at Universe a second time so he knew it was serious.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Most folk weren't too distraught by the barreling creature, it wasn't an unusual scene there in Nowhere to see multiple giants together. After all, some of the establishments were even built for it. However, it did attract someone's attention...
> 
> As @Universe barreled through the crowd, so aggressively shoving others aside, there was a loud pained screech. It sounded as if it were the mix of a whale and an elk. The fellow giant rose up and scurried out from behind a few jewel stalls, angrily undulating through the crowd from side to side like a centipede.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “GET OFF ME FOUL BEAST” *I growled blasting it in the face*





Universe said:


> “YOU DARE TOUCH A CELESTIAL DRAGON’S TAIL”





Silverthunder said:


> The demon tossed Universe to the side and dipped to try and avoid the blast, whipping its tail forward to smack him quite literally like a cracking whip as he fell to the ground into some innocent bystanders.
> 
> The thing was nimble and fast, darting around at lightning speed and somehow avoiding knocking around any of those in the square.
> 
> "☟︎□︎⬥︎ ︎︎❒︎︎ ⍓︎□︎◆︎ ︎︎●︎●︎ ❍︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎⧫︎ ⍓︎□︎◆︎ ◻︎︎⧫︎︎︎⧫︎︎︎ ⬥︎︎︎●︎◻︎!" It snapped back at him in its melodic language, cracking its tail at Universe a second time so he knew it was serious.


Nemesis quickly catches Universe before he actually hits the ground, then pushes his palm forward, unleashing a blast of gravity magic that completely stops the creature in its track and prevents it from doing anything anymore, while being held in place. It's amost like telekinesis, but far stronger.

Nemesis : Time's out.


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The demon tossed Universe to the side and dipped to try and avoid the blast, whipping its tail forward to smack him quite literally like a cracking whip as he fell to the ground into some innocent bystanders.
> 
> The thing was nimble and fast, darting around at lightning speed and somehow avoiding knocking around any of those in the square.
> 
> "☟︎□︎⬥︎ ︎︎❒︎︎ ⍓︎□︎◆︎ ︎︎●︎●︎ ❍︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎⧫︎ ⍓︎□︎◆︎ ◻︎︎⧫︎︎︎⧫︎︎︎ ⬥︎︎︎●︎◻︎!" It snapped back at him in its melodic language, cracking its tail at Universe a second time so he knew it was serious.


*My markings glowed* “you have no idea who you’re messing with I am UNIVERSE PRINCE OF ALL CELESTIAL DRAGONS” *I shielded myself with my magical powers then summoned my sword which was imbued with the power of the Celestial gods Solaris and Nydos the gods of creation and destruction*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis quickly catches Universe before he actually hits the ground, then pushes his palm forward, unleashing a blast of gravity magic that completely stops the creature in its track and prevents it from doing anything anymore, while being held in place. It's amost like telekinesis, but far stronger.
> 
> Nemesis : Time's out.





Universe said:


> *My markings glowed* “you have no idea who you’re messing with I am UNIVERSE PRINCE OF ALL CELESTIAL DRAGONS” *I shielded myself with my magical powers then summoned my sword which was imbued with the power of the Celestial gods Solaris and Nydos the gods of creation and destruction*



The creature's muscles flexed and tensed at the hold Nemesis tried to invoke upon it. A few eldeer run up to the scene as it unfolded, these one's just as salacious looking as the others, but were unarmed. They both began casting a spell, and with the strength of the fiend, broke the hold.

The demon dropped to the ground, ready to continue fighting...it squared up to Universe as he drew his weapon, clearly accepting the invitation to continue, and ignoring Nemesis.

"Hey jerks! You mess with one of us you mess with all of us!" One of the deer shouted at Nemesis.

"☹︎□︎□︎ ︎⧫︎ ⧫︎︎︎⬧︎︎ ◆︎︎●︎⍓︎ ⬥︎❒︎︎⧫︎︎︎︎⬧︎✏︎ ❄︎︎︎⍓︎ ⬧︎⧫︎︎■︎ □︎︎ ︎︎●︎⧫︎︎⍓︎ □︎◆︎⧫︎︎❒︎⬥︎□︎❒︎●︎︎︎❒︎⬧︎︎︎︎ ︎ ︎︎⧫︎ ⧫︎︎︎︎❒︎ ︎●︎︎⬧︎︎ ⧫︎︎⬧︎⧫︎︎ ●︎︎︎ ⬧︎⬥︎︎︎⧫︎ ⬧︎⬥︎︎︎⧫︎ ⬧︎◆︎︎︎❒︎︎︎︎ ︎︎❍︎ ︎□︎︎■︎︎ ⧫︎□︎ ⧫︎︎︎︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎⬧︎︎ ●︎□︎⬧︎︎❒︎⬧︎ ⬥︎︎⍓︎ ︎⧫︎︎⬧︎ ︎ ︎︎︎ ︎︎︎︎ ⧫︎□︎ ◻︎◆︎⧫︎ ⧫︎︎︎︎❒︎ ︎︎●︎⧫︎︎⍓︎ ◻︎︎⬥︎⬧︎ □︎■︎ ︎ ●︎︎︎⍓︎✏︎" It sung, swaying back and forth in a sensually teasing manner. 

"Tsch, these louts don't look smart enough to learn..." The other deer scoffed.


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

*I looked calm completely immune to the magic* “you clearly have no idea who you’re messing with I am under the protection of Solaris and Nydos”


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

“You are really stupid” *I said in celestial* “you can’t understand a single word I’m saying anyway so why am I telling you this”


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked calm completely immune to the magic* “you clearly have no idea who you’re messing with I am under the protection of Solaris and Nydos”



"︎❒︎□︎︎︎︎●︎⍓︎ ︎ ❖︎︎❒︎︎︎■︎..." It seemed to laugh teasingly before rolling slighly forward on one of its front legs. "⚐︎□︎□︎□︎︎︎︎︎ ⬧︎□︎ ︎︎︎⬧︎⧫︎⍓︎︎︎︎ ☠︎⍓︎︎︎︎︎ ︎ ︎︎⧫︎ ⬧︎□︎ ︎⌧︎︎︎⧫︎︎︎ ︎■︎ ⧫︎︎❍︎︎⬧︎ ●︎︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎⬧︎︎!!"

In a show of its acrobatic skill it held itself off the ground on one front leg, and whipped its tail beneath it towards Universe, wrapping it around one of his legs, and pulling him towards it in a matter of seconds, sliding him across the ground right underneath it and whipping him back up around to catapult him like a trebuchet through the air.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *My markings glowed* “you have no idea who you’re messing with I am UNIVERSE PRINCE OF ALL CELESTIAL DRAGONS” *I shielded myself with my magical powers then summoned my sword which was imbued with the power of the Celestial gods Solaris and Nydos the gods of creation and destruction*





Silverthunder said:


> The creature's muscles flexed and tensed at the hold Nemesis tried to invoke upon it. A few eldeer run up to the scene as it unfolded, these one's just as salacious looking as the others, but were unarmed. They both began casting a spell, and with the strength of the fiend, broke the hold.
> 
> The demon dropped to the ground, ready to continue fighting...it squared up to Universe as he drew his weapon, clearly accepting the invitation to continue, and ignoring Nemesis.
> 
> ...


Galaxy prepares to enter the fight with Universe. Her colors change, as she summons a sword and a dagger in her hands. On her back, a massive claymore.









The nebula clouds coming off the aurora markings on her body start to crack with lightning starlight.
It's clear now : she isn't a demon, a god or an immortal of any kind like those in this realm.
She is of eldritch origin.

Galaxy : ... It's on.



Silverthunder said:


> "︎❒︎□︎︎︎︎●︎⍓︎ ︎ ❖︎︎❒︎︎︎■︎..." It seemed to laugh teasingly before rolling slighly forward on one of its front legs. "⚐︎□︎□︎□︎︎︎︎︎ ⬧︎□︎ ︎︎︎⬧︎⧫︎⍓︎︎︎︎ ☠︎⍓︎︎︎︎︎ ︎ ︎︎⧫︎ ⬧︎□︎ ︎⌧︎︎︎⧫︎︎︎ ︎■︎ ⧫︎︎❍︎︎⬧︎ ●︎︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎⬧︎︎!!"
> 
> In a show of its acrobatic skill it held itself off the ground on one front leg, and whipped its tail beneath it towards Universe, wrapping it around one of his legs, and pulling him towards it in a matter of seconds, sliding him across the ground right underneath it and whipping him back up around to catapult him like a trebuchet through the air.


Nemesis sees that the situation has escalated beyond control now, but still remains calm and doesn't even have any weapon readied in his hands.
As soon as Universe is thrown away, he quickly catches him yet again with gravity magic and keeps him safe.

Nemesis : OK, that's about enough.

Then, Nemesis just pushes his palm to the ground, casting another gravity spell at the demon and the two deer. It feels as though they got pulled at their feet and pushed down on their head at the same time, making them fall flat on the ground and almost stuck.
This time he makes sure they can't even move an inch.

Nemesis : You leave my kids alone.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy prepares to enter the fight with Universe. Her colors change, as she summons a sword and a dagger in her hands. On her back, a massive claymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “You are really stupid” *I said in celestial* “you can’t understand a single word I’m saying anyway so why am I telling you this”



As nemesis and Galaxy ganged up on the poor demon, out of the corner of his eye, Nemesis could easily spot another of the creatures poking its head over a rooftop across the way, scurrying atop the buildings, while another darted behind a nearby alley.

But, before things could escalate any further, someone decided to step in.

"Ey! What in Tartarus are you people doing!?" Inkwell shouted, flanked by a large barbaric bear and the horse paladin that had attempted to aid in the earlier fight.

"Stop this nonsense at once, or everyone in this square is going to find themselves in the dungeon!" The horse shouted as a few more 'adventurers' popped up on the other side ready to break up the fight.

"I leave you alone for a few hours and you're already smashing up the place." Inkwell chided, shaking his head at Nemesis. "This doesn't look favorable to any potential customers you know..."

The horse just rolled his eyes. "Everyone drop their spells and step away, or face judgement from the god of light. Your call."


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

“This is getting ridiculous” *I growled under my breath*


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> As nemesis and Galaxy ganged up on the poor demon, out of the corner of his eye, Nemesis could easily spot another of the creatures poking its head over a rooftop across the way, scurrying atop the buildings, while another darted behind a nearby alley.
> 
> But, before things could escalate any further, someone decided to step in.
> 
> ...


*I started to Laugh* “I’m older then that “god”Is”


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started to Laugh* “I’m older then that “god”Is”



"Sure you are." The horse replied sarcastically. "You first then dragon. What's going on? Explain."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> As nemesis and Galaxy ganged up on the poor demon, out of the corner of his eye, Nemesis could easily spot another of the creatures poking its head over a rooftop across the way, scurrying atop the buildings, while another darted behind a nearby alley.
> 
> But, before things could escalate any further, someone decided to step in.
> 
> ...


Nemesis just clicks his tongue.

Nemesis : I'm just keeping my kids safe from these nut jobs here. I don't care about this "god of light". My daughter is an eldritch-cosmic entity for all I know.

He gestures towards Galaxy.

Nemesis : You want us to stop fighting, you tell those three to stop it first. Last I checked, that thing was the only one that hurt my son, we didn't even touch it.



Silverthunder said:


> "Sure you are." The horse replied sarcastically. "You first then dragon. What's going on? Explain."


He then looks back at the horse.

Nemesis : Want me to repeat myself ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Sure you are." The horse replied sarcastically. "You first then dragon. What's going on? Explain."


“I just wanted to find my dad he attacked me unprovoked” *I looked to the heavens* “Solaris is my witness”


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

*I looked unnaturally calm and divine power flowed through my body as an golden aura*
“And that’s Celestial dragon to you.”


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 22, 2022)

"❄︎︎︎⧫︎︎⬧︎ ■︎□︎⧫︎ ⧫︎❒︎◆︎︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎⬧︎ ︎◆︎⧫︎︎︎ ︎︎❒︎︎ ︎●︎❍︎□︎⬧︎⧫︎ ⧫︎❒︎︎❍︎◻︎●︎︎︎ □︎■︎︎ □︎︎ ❍︎⍓︎ ◻︎●︎︎⍓︎⧫︎︎︎■︎︎⬧︎ ︎■︎︎ ⬧︎❑︎◆︎︎⬧︎︎︎︎ ❍︎⍓︎ ⧫︎︎︎●︎✏︎ ☟︎︎ ︎︎︎■︎︎⧫︎ ︎❖︎︎■︎ ⬧︎⧫︎□︎◻︎ ⧫︎□︎ ︎◻︎□︎●︎□︎︎︎⌘︎︎︎︎︎ ︎◆︎⧫︎ ︎ ︎︎■︎ ⧫︎︎︎■︎ □︎︎ ︎ ︎︎⬥︎ ⬥︎︎⍓︎⬧︎ ︎︎ ︎︎■︎ ︎◻︎□︎●︎□︎︎︎⌘︎︎︎︎︎" The demon replied, then turned to Universe and fluttered her eyes in what appeared to be a flirting manner. 

The horse nudged Inkwell for his linguistic assistance. 

"Well, _she _says you almost trampled one of her friends over there and stepped on her tail." Inkwell replied to Universe, helping to interpret. "She says you didn't even offer an apology and just threatened her?"


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "❄︎︎︎⧫︎︎⬧︎ ■︎□︎⧫︎ ⧫︎❒︎◆︎︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎⬧︎ ︎◆︎⧫︎︎︎ ︎︎❒︎︎ ︎●︎❍︎□︎⬧︎⧫︎ ⧫︎❒︎︎❍︎◻︎●︎︎︎ □︎■︎︎ □︎︎ ❍︎⍓︎ ◻︎●︎︎⍓︎⧫︎︎︎■︎︎⬧︎ ︎■︎︎ ⬧︎❑︎◆︎︎⬧︎︎︎︎ ❍︎⍓︎ ⧫︎︎︎●︎✏︎ ☟︎︎ ︎︎︎■︎︎⧫︎ ︎❖︎︎■︎ ⬧︎⧫︎□︎◻︎ ⧫︎□︎ ︎◻︎□︎●︎□︎︎︎⌘︎︎︎︎︎ ︎◆︎⧫︎ ︎ ︎︎■︎ ⧫︎︎︎■︎ □︎︎ ︎ ︎︎⬥︎ ⬥︎︎⍓︎⬧︎ ︎︎ ︎︎■︎ ︎◻︎□︎●︎□︎︎︎⌘︎︎︎︎︎" The demon replied, then turned to Universe and fluttered her eyes in what appeared to be a flirting manner.
> 
> The horse nudged Inkwell for his linguistic assistance.
> 
> "Well, _she _says you almost trampled one of her friends over there and stepped on her tail." Inkwell replied to Universe, helping to interpret. "She says you didn't even offer an apology and just threatened her?"


“Well is that true I was orphaned when I was 10,000 years old and you Don’t grab a celestial dragon’s tail but fine I’m sorry”


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

*It’s not easy to read a celestial dragon’s body language but it looks like I just ate a lemon whole*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "❄︎︎︎⧫︎︎⬧︎ ■︎□︎⧫︎ ⧫︎❒︎◆︎︎︎ ⧫︎︎︎⬧︎ ︎◆︎⧫︎︎︎ ︎︎❒︎︎ ︎●︎❍︎□︎⬧︎⧫︎ ⧫︎❒︎︎❍︎◻︎●︎︎︎ □︎■︎︎ □︎︎ ❍︎⍓︎ ◻︎●︎︎⍓︎⧫︎︎︎■︎︎⬧︎ ︎■︎︎ ⬧︎❑︎◆︎︎⬧︎︎︎︎ ❍︎⍓︎ ⧫︎︎︎●︎✏︎ ☟︎︎ ︎︎︎■︎︎⧫︎ ︎❖︎︎■︎ ⬧︎⧫︎□︎◻︎ ⧫︎□︎ ︎◻︎□︎●︎□︎︎︎⌘︎︎︎︎︎ ︎◆︎⧫︎ ︎ ︎︎■︎ ⧫︎︎︎■︎ □︎︎ ︎ ︎︎⬥︎ ⬥︎︎⍓︎⬧︎ ︎︎ ︎︎■︎ ︎◻︎□︎●︎□︎︎︎⌘︎︎︎︎︎" The demon replied, then turned to Universe and fluttered her eyes in what appeared to be a flirting manner.
> 
> The horse nudged Inkwell for his linguistic assistance.
> 
> "Well, _she _says you almost trampled one of her friends over there and stepped on her tail." Inkwell replied to Universe, helping to interpret. "She says you didn't even offer an apology and just threatened her?"


... That answers quite a few...


Universe said:


> “Well is that true I was orphaned when I was 10,000 years old and you Don’t grab a celestial dragon’s tail but fine I’m sorry”





Universe said:


> *It’s not easy to read a celestial dragon’s body language*


... But the dragon's response makes Nemesis feel a bit awkward.
Still, he waits to see what they have to say.
Galaxy is still having her weapons equipped.


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

*I still looked like I ate a lemon* “I had just found my father do you know that this coin” *I pulled it out my pocket* “Is all I have left of my parents who were murdered right in front of me is a celestial diamond the most valuable thing in the Universe and to my heart” *I quickly put it back into my pocket*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I still looked like I ate a lemon* “I had just found my father do you know that this coin” *I pulled it out my pocket* “Is all I have left of my parents who were murdered right in front of me is a celestial diamond the most valuable thing in the Universe and to my heart” *I quickly put it back into my pocket*


Nemesis places his hand on the dragon's hand, covering the coin, and slowly shakes his head.
He then pushes the dragon's hand down as if telling him to put the coin away.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Well is that true I was orphaned when I was 10,000 years old and you Don’t grab a celestial dragon’s tail but fine I’m sorry”





PC Master Race said:


> ... That answers quite a few...
> 
> 
> ... But the dragon's response makes Nemesis feel a bit awkward.
> ...



"✌︎⬥︎⬥︎︎ ⬥︎︎●︎●︎︎ ︎ ︎□︎❒︎︎︎❖︎︎ ⍓︎□︎◆︎︎ ☟︎□︎⬥︎ ︎□︎◆︎●︎︎ ︎ ︎︎ ❍︎︎︎ ︎⧫︎ ⬧︎◆︎︎︎ ︎ ︎◆︎⧫︎︎︎✍︎?" She replied, then suddenly darted towards Universe like lightning, almost as if to attack again, before stopping next to him and fluttering her eyes once again, being uncomfortably close to the dragon. 

"Well, she forgives you." Inkwell translated. "Just... stay away from Sin demons if I were you three..." 

The horse sighed in frustration, looking around at the rubberneckers and onlookers watching the show. "I better not have to speak to you three again today. I don't know why, but I've seen you somewhere before, and in my line of work, that's never a good thing." He pointed to Nemesis. 

"So stay out of trouble." The horse added, before turning to leave, dismissing the other adventurers, and prompting Inkwell to follow along side him to continue whatever discussion they were having prior. 

The demon, still in the plaza, turned to wink at the trio as if to show she had somehow won...


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

*I then put my sword back in my pocket dimension* “all I wanted was to find you dad I didn’t want to cause trouble darn battle instinct”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "✌︎⬥︎⬥︎︎ ⬥︎︎●︎●︎︎ ︎ ︎□︎❒︎︎︎❖︎︎ ⍓︎□︎◆︎︎ ☟︎□︎⬥︎ ︎□︎◆︎●︎︎ ︎ ︎︎ ❍︎︎︎ ︎⧫︎ ⬧︎◆︎︎︎ ︎ ︎◆︎⧫︎︎︎✍︎?" She replied, then suddenly darted towards Universe like lightning, almost as if to attack again, before stopping next to him and fluttering her eyes once again, being uncomfortably close to the dragon.
> 
> "Well, she forgives you." Inkwell translated. "Just... stay away from Sin demons if I were you three..."
> 
> ...


Nemesis : Yeah, yeah, sure. If trouble can leave my ass alone for 5 minutes.

He just dismissively waves his hand at the horse like he still doesn't care.
Galaxy puts her weapons away and returns tl her normal coloration, where all the green on her changes back to purple. She also doesn't look like she's in any mood to be bothered with the authority now, or ever.

Galaxy : That was a mess.

She huffs, then looks back at her family. At least they found him.


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

*I hugged him and started sobbing revealing just how scared I had been*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I then put my sword back in my pocket dimension* “all I wanted was to find you dad I didn’t want to cause trouble darn battle instinct”





Universe said:


> *I hugged him and started sobbing revealing just how scared I had been*


Nemesis then looks back at the dragon and returns the hug, as tight as he can. Even for just a mortal like him, his strength can be felt through the hug, even by someone as strong as Universe.

Nemesis : I did tell you I'd be away, didn't I, son ?

Galaxy : Yeah but, how did you end up in here ?

Nemesis : Found a portal, met someone, told me about a realm for tourists and whatever. Got in, took a look around, thought I might have some luck opening another branch of my business here too. But I guess it's not happening, after the fight earlier... but, whatevs. I'm just glad you kids are safe.

Galaxy : Yeah, all 9 of us couldn't tell him to calm down. He just wouldn't stop mentioning you.

Nemesis : ... Damn, son.


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis then looks back at the dragon and returns the hug, as tight as he can. Even for just a mortal like him, his strength can be felt through the hug, even by someone as strong as Universe.
> 
> Nemesis : I did tell you I'd be away, didn't I, son ?
> 
> ...


“I was scared I’d lose you too I already lost my parents I didn’t want to lose you as well”


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

*I didn’t want to tell him about my almost eating someone alive*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I was scared I’d lose you too I already lost my parents I didn’t want to lose you as well”


Nemesis : I understand son. But uh, let's go elsewhere, not here.

... Later, in a cafe, and this time finally with some proper fang as currency, for them to buy something...

Nemesis : What do you think of this place so far, kids ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : I understand son. But uh, let's go elsewhere, not here.
> 
> ... Later, in a cafe, and this time finally with some proper fang as currency, for them to buy something...
> 
> Nemesis : What do you think of this place so far, kids ?


“Um good”


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

*I had eaten 39 muffins*


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

“She really should have watched where she put her tail” *I said with my snout full*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Um good”





Universe said:


> “She really should have watched where she put her tail” *I said with my snout full*


Galaxy : And maybe you should've watched it so you wouldn't have stomped on someone's tail, bro. Like, I know you miss dad and all, but... yeah.

The father crosses his arms and rests them on the table.

Nemesis : ... Oh, hell with it. My son is probably thousand of centuries old by now, and my daughter is an eldritch-cosmic beast from outer space. And I have NINE more at home to put the food on the table for. I don't care if it's "god of light", "demon of sin", Zeus, Loki, Thor, Odin, goddamn Cthulhu or even fucking Azathoth shows up right here. Whoever hurts my kids, shit goes down. Bad.


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

*I sighed annoyed that our reunion had been ruined by some demon*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed annoyed that our reunion had been ruined by some demon*


Nemesis : Oh, don't worry about it son. At least we're safe.

He looks over.

Nemesis : Your ribbons are still intact, so that's a good thing too, kids.

Galaxy has a bit of purple blush on her cheeks, and looks away, as she holds on her tail, near the ribbon.


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : Oh, don't worry about it son. At least we're safe.
> 
> He looks over.
> 
> ...


“Why do we have ribbons on our tails again?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Why do we have ribbons on our tails again?”


Nemesis : I gave them to all the kids, heh. Just thought it's cute.

He shrugs.


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : I gave them to all the kids, heh. Just thought it's cute.
> 
> He shrugs.


*I had an I figured expression*


----------



## Universe (Feb 23, 2022)

“At least it helps people know where my tail is”


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 23, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Sounds like an excuse?" He rose a brow. "What makes you think you made any difference at all doing what you did? Who's to say they didn't replace the ones you killed the very same day, perhaps with someone worse..."
> 
> "Eh, but what do I know." He shrugged.


a tear fell from Ronins eye and she turned her back to the wolf to wipe it away "I lost more in that battle than you could ever know" she said angerly "but you may have a point"


----------



## Universe (Feb 24, 2022)

*I was still chewing on my muffin wrapper and all*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> a tear fell from Ronins eye and she turned her back to the wolf to wipe it away "I lost more in that battle than you could ever know" she said angerly "but you may have a point"



He grumbled a little, seeming to apologize in his own way. "You are right. I should not presume to know. Come back and tell me how your sword preforms." 

Right outside, it seemed like people were dispersing after a little hubbub. There were some more of those self described 'Sinners' standing around, most unarmed but dressed like they were going to a bdsm convention and out in force. Heavily armored 'adventurers' were standing by too, looking like police ready to jump at any moment. 

"New friend!" Onno exclaimed, calling out to Ronin as he dragged Fife behind him. 

She looked entirely out of place, decked out in layer upon layer of various pieces of equipment. While she looked like a 'rogue' type, she also wore expensive and unnecessary gear Onno apparently thought was necessary. Every finger had a ring on it, her gloves were heavy metal gauntlets, and every step she took she jingled, indicating she might have had chainmail on underneath all her cloth and leather armor robes. She was struggling to keep up with Onno. 

"Look! Onno found best equipment for little Fife!" Onno said, holding up the feline's hands to show off the rings. "Onno even find affordable stamina and agility rings!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was still chewing on my muffin wrapper and all*





PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : I gave them to all the kids, heh. Just thought it's cute.
> 
> He shrugs.



The cafe the trio stumbled into seemed quaint and homely, and not quite as crowded as the restaurants in the pink district, though it was still fairly busy. A mix of marsupials scurried around the place delivering baked goods and frothing drinks, along with some lovely breakfast related foodstuffs that clearly didn't skimp on the meats. 

Their possum server, using the same gastromancy as the deer from before, was all to eager to fulfill their orders regardless of the request. 

On the other side of the window, however, they might get the feeling someone was watching them...


----------



## Universe (Feb 24, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The cafe the trio stumbled into seemed quaint and homely, and not quite as crowded as the restaurants in the pink district, though it was still fairly busy. A mix of marsupials scurried around the place delivering baked goods and frothing drinks, along with some lovely breakfast related foodstuffs that clearly didn't skimp on the meats.
> 
> Their possum server, using the same gastromancy as the deer from before, was all to eager to fulfill their orders regardless of the request.
> 
> On the other side of the window, however, they might get the feeling someone was watching them...


“I get the feeling someone’s watching me”


----------



## Mambi (Feb 24, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "They're called fangs, mostly cus that's what they used to be. Hard to counterfeit a monster's tooth." She pulled a coin out one of her pockets and flipped it in the air towards Mambi.
> 
> It was a solid gold coin with the image of a fang on one side, and an eight pointed chaos star on the opposite. "We'll grab a bite when we're done here. You like that rabbit food garbage, there's a whole street of food where she usually hangs out."
> 
> The elk excitedly tried to offer Mambi a sample of his foodstuffs, but Fel was too focused to stop, pulling Mambi along to keep him from getting too distracted, to the Elks disappointment of course.



_<the cat looks longingly at the elk's treats as you drag him along. With a resigned sigh, he looks at the coin curiously> _Hmmm, gold eh? Guess they can't use the real fangs anymore so makes sense. Got lots of this stuff in the main realm, it is valuable here? Back home, half the walls are full of the stuff, and it makes digging really annoying. This stuff's soft compared to rock y'know, so when you hit a vein of it, it you gotta dig it out and throw it away and replace it with some good solid rock instead. I go through hundreds of pounds of this crap every time I expand the basement systems! If it has meaning and you get me home, you're welcome to all you want! Only thing it's usually rock-shaped, no pretty fangs. _<he giggles and winks as he places the coin in a hidden pocket> _


Silverthunder said:


> "Yah, stuck up's putting it mildly. All Cult of Pleasure losers are like that. Eldeer are the worst though, just look for someone that looks like they're visiting a BDSM dungeon and you'll know where they are." She scoffed in disgust. "Them and shadow agents, they'll go out of their way to capture you alive and do all kinds of screwed up things. Trust me, never surrender, fight till you drop! Wrath likes it that way anyways."



_<the cat stops and tilts his head>_ The "cult of pleasure", you say? Yeah, I think they will stand out...thanks for the heads-up! I'll watch for the whips...



Silverthunder said:


> She smirked as they turned a corner towards an even busier part of town, a market square, filled with stalls and lined with more stores. On one side, however, was a massive lodge like manner. Fel paused, and pointed across the plaza.
> 
> "That's pervert row. That's where you'll find all that indulgant crap. Tones of food, restaurants, red houses, bath houses, and everything in between. I... uh... can't go down that street." She said with a bit of hesitation, even blushing a little.



_<you grab quickly at the cat's tail as he suddenly makes a quick leap towards the row, his arms outstretched as his eyes widen. Holding his tail tightly, you drag him back out of the plaza's entrance as the cat pouts loudly> _Noooo....kitty wanna playyyyy.....please, that sounds so fun and sweeeeet!!! <_his claws make lines in the cobblestone as you drag him along further, kicking up dust as he tries futilely to run in place to get to the plaza. You see his eyes glow as a small rift opens in front of him against a restaurant wall, inside the hole revealing a kitchen view from high above the chefs. The cat sniffs the air emerging and drools as you pull him back hard, and with a yelp the glow fades and the rift re-seals itself> _

OMG did you smell that? They have noodles and herbed kale, I know it! Plus that was a ginger broccoli stir fry for sure. PleeeEEEEEeeeease.....<_finally with a heavy sigh, he stops fighting you and looks back as you cautiously release his tail. Rubbing it gently, he coos softly>_ Ok, ok...but we have to go back there later, bring lots of this gold stuff. I'm getting to like this place more and more as I see it! Yeah though, for now I suppose you're right, we're here for a purpose. So ok, back on track, where is our target snob? <_winks> _


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> OMG did you smell that? They have noodles and herbed kale, I know it! Plus that was a ginger broccoli stir fry for sure. PleeeEEEEEeeeease.....<_finally with a heavy sigh, he stops fighting you and looks back as you cautiously release his tail. Rubbing it gently, he coos softly>_ Ok, ok...but we have to go back there later, bring lots of this gold stuff. I'm getting to like this place more and more as I see it! Yeah though, for now I suppose you're right, we're here for a purpose. So ok, back on track, where is our target snob? <_winks>_



"Gaaaaaah!" She roared at him, causing a small scene as people passing by gave them a mix of concerned looks. "FOCUS! This was _your _plan, and if you screw this up because you can't control your gut I'm going to personally rip you in half!" 

She picked him up, both of her paws tight around his chest so his face was level with her glaring eyes and snarling maw. "And once we're done- we eat. We eat anything  you damn near want, got it!? I'll show you food you only ever dreamed of!" 

Fel grumbled and finally let Mambi go once she was sure he understood. "But- err, uh- there's a slight problem." She sighed.

"Where do you think a Lusty like Velvet hangs out?" She asked sarcastically, glancing up at the street on the other side of the plaza, and the object of Mambi's desire of course. "I _was _going to ask you to head down Pink Street... but now I don't know if I can trust you! You'll probably end up jumping in a dumpster eating all the food they throw out!"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Gaaaaaah!" She roared at him, causing a small scene as people passing by gave them a mix of concerned looks. "FOCUS! This was _your _plan, and if you screw this up because you can't control your gut I'm going to personally rip you in half!"
> 
> She picked him up, both of her paws tight around his chest so his face was level with her glaring eyes and snarling maw. "And once we're done- we eat. We eat anything  you damn near want, got it!? I'll show you food you only ever dreamed of!"



_<the cat blushes sheepishly and nods>_ Ok...ok, not being killed horrifically is excellent motivation, but come on! Kitties have needs..._needs!!! _But I'll be good I promise. So...think maybe...back to ground again? <_he points to his dangling feet and the floor with a sardonic smile>_



Silverthunder said:


> Fel grumbled and finally let Mambi go once she was sure he understood. "But- err, uh- there's a slight problem." She sighed.
> 
> "Where do you think a Lusty like Velvet hangs out?" She asked sarcastically, glancing up at the street on the other side of the plaza, and the object of Mambi's desire of course. "I _was _going to ask you to head down Pink Street... but now I don't know if I can trust you! You'll probably end up jumping in a dumpster eating all the food they throw out!"


_
<the cat recoils shocked> Me? _*Never*, I would never do that!!! Dumpsters have all the rejects and the food blends as it gets tosses, much better to get it from the dishes, where it's relatively fresh and..._<he sees you glaring again and shuts up> _All right, *fine*, I'll focus. I can head down the street and resist the siren call of the place for a few minutes at least. Probably...maybe..._<you see him looking longingly at the various shops and patrons_>

So right, focus, , lusty princess...thinking the dance hall or the massage parlours, or is she more of a fine dining person? If it's the massage parlour that's too easy, I can nab her right off the table before she even knows what's happening! Dining might have witnesses depending on were she's sitting but a simple distraction would take care of that. I'll check out the dancers first, you can chaperone! _<he winks playfully> _We'll get her and have some fun at the same time, it'll be great! Let's go play and nab your girl! _<he starts to saunter down the street as you watch him closely for any distractions as he looks around at everything excitedly> _


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I get the feeling someone’s watching me”


A cursory glance outside would reveal very little, there were too many people in the crowd to pick out one in particular, but no one looked like any of the folks they'd been forced into conflict with over the past few hours. Yet, someone in dark seemed to be lurking on the rooftop across the street.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat blushes sheepishly and nods>_ Ok...ok, not being killed horrifically is excellent motivation, but come on! Kitties have needs..._needs!!! _But I'll be good I promise. So...think maybe...back to ground again? <_he points to his dangling feet and the floor with a sardonic smile>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Right! Now you're gettin' it- err-" She hesitated when he mentioned her watching him. "That uh, might be a problem. I'm a... wrathite. They'll see me coming a mile away. We don't... usually walk down pink street without, you know, wanting to kill someone. And I heard there were a few sin demons in town... not- not that I'm afraid!" 

She scoffed, growling at Mambi as if he were the one insinuating it, holding a fist up to him. "Wouldn't be a problem if we had our demon friend with us! But then that'd kinda ruin the plan. So, you're going in alone so no one catches on. If you're not back in two hours, plans off and we go back to the first plan and just wreck the place up till we get her and try and get her in a headlock like last time. Any questiosn? No? Good!" 

She shoved him forward towards the street entrance wafting with a thousand tasty delicious scents. "Get to it! And don't make any unnecessary stops you got it!? Not going to wait all day! I'll cut your tail off if I figure out you were messing around!"


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> A cursory glance outside would reveal very little, there were too many people in the crowd to pick out one in particular, but no one looked like any of the folks they'd been forced into conflict with over the past few hours. Yet, someone in dark seemed to be lurking on the rooftop across the street.


*My eyes glowed as I accessed infrared vision*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Right! Now you're gettin' it- err-" She hesitated when he mentioned her watching him. "That uh, might be a problem. I'm a... wrathite. They'll see me coming a mile away. We don't... usually walk down pink street without, you know, wanting to kill someone. And I heard there were a few sin demons in town... not- not that I'm afraid!"
> 
> She scoffed, growling at Mambi as if he were the one insinuating it, holding a fist up to him. "Wouldn't be a problem if we had our demon friend with us! But then that'd kinda ruin the plan. So, you're going in alone so no one catches on. If you're not back in two hours, plans off and we go back to the first plan and just wreck the place up till we get her and try and get her in a headlock like last time. Any questiosn? No? Good!"
> 
> She shoved him forward towards the street entrance wafting with a thousand tasty delicious scents. "Get to it! And don't make any unnecessary stops you got it!? Not going to wait all day! I'll cut your tail off if I figure out you were messing around!"



OUCH! Fine, fine, I'm gone...sheesh! You don't need to threaten here, you forget I have something to gain here too y'know!? I'll be right back...trust me. Hang tight with your envelope-of-obedience thingie, ok? Won't be but a moment!

_<the cat rubs his tail and winks as he rolls his eyes, sauntering into the street. He looks back a moment at his rather angry companion, and closing his eyes to focus, started to smell the air carefully. Among the scents his mind looked for one particular scent...this "Miss Velvet" was someone who'd like to be pampered. Princess like maybe? So she'd be near the perfumes and other grooming products. He turns his head slightly and walks diagonally, tracking the lavender...rose...thyme...parsley...carrots with pine nuts and...NO, FOCUS! He shakes his head and tries again...there they were...closer now as he walks towards racks of clothing outside a boutique. He smells the air one final time...*there*!  Most creatures smelled like this place having been in the streets for a long time but this one was fresh, out of place...and looking inside casually a moment seemed to be wearing a velvet dress!>

<the cat buries his head in one of the hanging robes as his eyes glow and a small portal opens near his mouth. As you suddenly hear a rustling directly beside our ear, you turn quickly and looking beside you see an equally-small portal near your head with the cat's muzzle protruding from it as he whispers softly> _

Psssst, I think I have her...hang tight, go to the alley and be ready in 15 seconds, starting...now!
_
<the portal closes as you walk to the alleyway, counting in your head. 5...4...3...2...1...and suddenly you see a shimmering portal opening in the air. You see the cat standing still with his tail wrapped around the neck of the person he saw as she silently tries to free herself, both seemingly under a rug or fabric of some sort. He nods and as he flips forward, she suddenly falls over his back and falls at your feet, dazed. He completes his roll and lands on top of her, pinning her down as she futilely tries to escape and using his tail to prevent her from crying out. He looks up at you and grins>_ See, easy! Well? Anytime now...wanna get her under control please?


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2022)

*I walked out of the cafe after paying for the food* “I know I saw someone watching me”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> OUCH! Fine, fine, I'm gone...sheesh! You don't need to threaten here, you forget I have something to gain here too y'know!? I'll be right back...trust me. Hang tight with your envelope-of-obedience thingie, ok? Won't be but a moment!
> 
> _<the cat rubs his tail and winks as he rolls his eyes, sauntering into the street. He looks back a moment at his rather angry companion, and closing his eyes to focus, started to smell the air carefully. Among the scents his mind looked for one particular scent...this "Miss Velvet" was someone who'd like to be pampered. Princess like maybe? So she'd be near the perfumes and other grooming products. He turns his head slightly and walks diagonally, tracking the lavender...rose...thyme...parsley...carrots with pine nuts and...NO, FOCUS! He shakes his head and tries again...there they were...closer now as he walks towards racks of clothing outside a boutique. He smells the air one final time...*there*!  Most creatures smelled like this place having been in the streets for a long time but this one was fresh, out of place...and looking inside casually a moment seemed to be wearing a velvet dress!>
> 
> ...



Fel slowly crossed her arms, lording over Mambi as he struggled to keep the creature in his grasp. She was a tough one, fighting and growling against Mambi, but Fel didn't seem to want to help at all! The demon was a short distance away in the alley, sleeping against the wall. So much for teamwork. 

Fel's eye twitched just slightly as she tried to suppress a smile. 

"Did uhm, did I tell you what she looked like?" She asked gesturing to the canine pinned to the ground by the feline, the poor lady clearly terrified and confused. "Eldeer- kinda like a reindeer. Blue antlers and hooves for her, roughly six-two. Usually unarmed, usually surrounded by other eldeer body guards. Immortal, but killable, she just comes back later. Stuck up, and looks like it too. Don't know what she's wearing."

"Hrm... good footwork for a milk drinker though..." she complimented Mambi under her breath. "Try again!" 

She pointed to the wall for emphasis. "Don't rush it! Patience is a hunter's best friend. Be all... casual like... get to it!" 

The corgi canine moved her head back and forth to try and get free of Mambi, but ended up resorting to opening her maw wide and biting hard on his tail.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I walked out of the cafe after paying for the food* “I know I saw someone watching me”


You could have sworn there was a cat walking around sniffing the air, lurking and searching for someone. To make matters worse, he seemed to have friends. There were two rats thinking they were hidden up top on the rooftops. 

By the time Universe steps out into the streets, the cat vanished.


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> You could have sworn there was a cat walking around sniffing the air, lurking and searching for someone. To make matters worse, he seemed to have friends. There were two rats thinking they were hidden up top on the rooftops.
> 
> By the time Universe steps out into the streets, the cat vanished.


“I know I saw something my powers have been honed since I was a hatchling”


----------



## Mambi (Mar 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Fel slowly crossed her arms, lording over Mambi as he struggled to keep the creature in his grasp. She was a tough one, fighting and growling against Mambi, but Fel didn't seem to want to help at all! The demon was a short distance away in the alley, sleeping against the wall. So much for teamwork.
> 
> Fel's eye twitched just slightly as she tried to suppress a smile.
> 
> ...



*OWW!!! Ok, ok!!! Sorry, my bad! See ya!!! *_<the cat blushes as he looks down at the furious girl. His eyes quickly glow and the ground underneath them both shimmers and parts, as the canine suddenly finds herself falling into a hole to somewhere as the cat braces himself on the edges of it. The glow fades and the rift reseals as the cat picks himself up and sticks his toungue out at you> _

No you did *not* tell me actually, I was forced to improvise when you shoved me down that street and you seemed a little angry at me, so I didn't push the issue. I made an educated guess, so don't blame *me* for *your* impatience sunshine! I saw someone different, they had velvet, it's all ya gave me! Ah well, no harm I suppose. I just sent her to a field outside of here so by the time she figures out where she is and gets back, we'll be gone I'm sure.

Ok so, got the description...going back in...I'll be in touch! _<his eyes glow and another rift forms besides him, leading to what appears to be the inside of a basket. With a wave, he dives into the hole as it closes behind him. You rush back to the street and in the distance see the cat's head poking out of a basket as he looks around. As a passing deer sees the movement and gets curious, you see a glow form from inside the basket just as a deer approaches it and opens it, finding it suddenly empty as the cat warps clear...> _


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2022)

*I then decided to go for a walk down the street*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> *OWW!!! Ok, ok!!! Sorry, my bad! See ya!!! *_<the cat blushes as he looks down at the furious girl. His eyes quickly glow and the ground underneath them both shimmers and parts, as the canine suddenly finds herself falling into a hole to somewhere as the cat braces himself on the edges of it. The glow fades and the rift reseals as the cat picks himself up and sticks his toungue out at you> _
> 
> No you did *not* tell me actually, I was forced to improvise when you shoved me down that street and you seemed a little angry at me, so I didn't push the issue. I made an educated guess, so don't blame *me* for *your* impatience sunshine! I saw someone different, they had velvet, it's all ya gave me! Ah well, no harm I suppose. I just sent her to a field outside of here so by the time she figures out where she is and gets back, we'll be gone I'm sure.
> 
> Ok so, got the description...going back in...I'll be in touch! _<his eyes glow and another rift forms besides him, leading to what appears to be the inside of a basket. With a wave, he dives into the hole as it closes behind him. You rush back to the street and in the distance see the cat's head poking out of a basket as he looks around. As a passing deer sees the movement and gets curious, you see a glow form from inside the basket just as a deer approaches it and opens it, finding it suddenly empty as the cat warps clear...> _



"Wha- well- tsch! You should have asked anyway!" She huffed as if it were his fault now, watching with a furrowed brow as he disappears once again, then giving her the horrific taunt of a tongue out. "Gah!" 

The stag across the street looks quite confused as he examines the basket curiously, then just shrugs and moves on, hurrying to join up with a few others. The trio looked like soldiers, or rather, the kind with incredibly ineffective armor, but sporting ornate spears and swords. They were headed towards a big fancy massage house- a reputable one that is- where a dozen more guards were waiting outside blocking other people from entering. It was a huge establishment, with multiple floors and dominating several buildings. 

They went as far as shoving random people back if they got to close to that side of the street, looking a bit frustrated, as if overcompensating security or on high alert after a previous incident...


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I then decided to go for a walk down the street*


As universe was walking, he caught another flash out of the corner of his eye. The feline popped out of a nearby basket before vanishing back inside, prompting one of the 'sinner' guards from before to take a look, but he didn't appear to find anything and moved on to join other scantily clad dear down the street in front of a massage house. A deer at the edge of the group looked like one of the ones from the little scuffle Universe had had earlier.

The rats up top were keeping low, they clearly saw the cat pop out and disappear too. After seeing him, maybe seeing his signal, the rats in black robes receded back behind the arch of the roof. Cloaked in shadow with red glowing eyes, them and the cat were clearly up to no good... quite possibly starting trouble in the neighborhood.


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> As universe was walking, he caught another flash out of the corner of his eye. The feline popped out of a nearby basket before vanishing back inside, prompting one of the 'sinner' guards from before to take a look, but he didn't appear to find anything and moved on to join other scantily clad dear down the street in front of a massage house. A deer at the edge of the group looked like one of the ones from the little scuffle Universe had had earlier.
> 
> The rats up top were keeping low, they clearly saw the cat pop out and disappear too. After seeing him, maybe seeing his signal, the rats in black robes receded back behind the arch of the roof. Cloaked in shadow with red glowing eyes, them and the cat were clearly up to no good... quite possibly starting trouble in the neighborhood.


*I tried to teleport away only to find out that my emotional trauma prevented me* “oh this is bad”


----------



## Mambi (Mar 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wha- well- tsch! You should have asked anyway!" She huffed as if it were his fault now, watching with a furrowed brow as he disappears once again, then giving her the horrific taunt of a tongue out. "Gah!"
> 
> The stag across the street looks quite confused as he examines the basket curiously, then just shrugs and moves on, hurrying to join up with a few others. The trio looked like soldiers, or rather, the kind with incredibly ineffective armor, but sporting ornate spears and swords. They were headed towards a big fancy massage house- a reputable one that is- where a dozen more guards were waiting outside blocking other people from entering. It was a huge establishment, with multiple floors and dominating several buildings.
> 
> They went as far as shoving random people back if they got to close to that side of the street, looking a bit frustrated, as if overcompensating security or on high alert after a previous incident...



_<as you watch from the edge of the alleyway, you catch a glimpse of the cat casually strolling by wearing a simple blanket as he looks at his target being escorted to her masseuse under constant supervision. As a guard gives him a steady stare, he nods and walks on over to a bench to sit, pondering the situation. Guards outside the room, at least 2 masseuses to work her body over, maybe more. He watches with interest as she meets her escort and her and the guards go to the left and down the hallway to the 3rd room on the 4th floor. He smiles to himself as he rises off his bench and wanders casually across the street, to a spot with a perfect view of that room through the window.>

<he casually looks over to where you're peeking out and gives a thumb's up, as he watches her start to disrobe for her massage. The cat looks to see the guards outside the room and in the hallway, completely protecting her from all intruders. All *normal *ones anyway, he chuckles to himself. As she lays herself down on the massage table and adjusts her face in the round pillow face-down, the cat arches his back and prepares to leap. He knows the timing will have to be perfect and hopefully his angry companion will be ready. As he glimpses the 2 masseuses washing their hands in the next room, he takes a breath and his eyes start to glow as a shimmering rift forms above the body of the deer and beside the cat. Jumping through the hole, he instantly lands on top of the deer, wrapping his tail around her mouth and pinning her down as she struggles to move, her own blanket trapping her like a net as his tail silences her startled screams.>

<as the glow shifts in his eyes, the rift re-opens below them as they fall through the rift in space table and all...emerging in front of you with a slight metallic clang as the table drops to the cobblestones, the cat still pinning the semi-nude deer down with her own blanket as her face remains wrapped and secured to the facecup, his tail muffling her futile protestations. With a giggle, the cat looks up as the glow fades and the rifts reseal just as you start to hear some commotion from inside the room through the hole as her disappearance is discovered.> _

Here you are...one extracted target, all gift-wrapped even and just waiting for you. See? No problem at all! Got your letter handy, or should I just get a catnip rag? <_winks>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2022)

*I walked by at that moment*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you watch from the edge of the alleyway, you catch a glimpse of the cat casually strolling by wearing a simple blanket as he looks at his target being escorted to her masseuse under constant supervision. As a guard gives him a steady stare, he nods and walks on over to a bench to sit, pondering the situation. Guards outside the room, at least 2 masseuses to work her body over, maybe more. He watches with interest as she meets her escort and her and the guards go to the left and down the hallway to the 3rd room on the 4th floor. He smiles to himself as he rises off his bench and wanders casually across the street, to a spot with a perfect view of that room through the window.>
> 
> <he casually looks over to where you're peeking out and gives a thumb's up, as he watches her start to disrobe for her massage. The cat looks to see the guards outside the room and in the hallway, completely protecting her from all intruders. All *normal *ones anyway, he chuckles to himself. As she lays herself down on the massage table and adjusts her face in the round pillow face-down, the cat arches his back and prepares to leap. He knows the timing will have to be perfect and hopefully his angry companion will be ready. As he glimpses the 2 masseuses washing their hands in the next room, he takes a breath and his eyes start to glow as a shimmering rift forms above the body of the deer and beside the cat. Jumping through the hole, he instantly lands on top of the deer, wrapping his tail around her mouth and pinning her down as she struggles to move, her own blanket trapping her like a net as his tail silences her startled screams.>
> 
> ...



"Eeep- Luke this is a abit-" She was cut off as Mambi secured her, and gagged her mouth with his tail. 

She was caught completely off guard. The guards outside responded as quickly as they could, barging in the moment the portal was closing and without any clue as to what had happened. 

The deer protested angrily, and like the last capture, bit his tail hard in an attempt to shake him loose, swaying side to side and rocking the table to knock them both over onto the cobblestone ground. 

"Ha ha! Good job!" Fel practically shouted, rushing over with the demon. The demon wrapped his arms around both Mambi and the deer in a crushing embrace to keep the deer from escaping. 

"Miss Velvet," the sphinx cleared her throat. "You, have officially been summoned to court!!" 

She reached for the corner of the blanket to pull it open just enough to shove the letter into her hand and squeezed it shut. 

"Gaaaaah!" The doe shouted in a furious howl. "I'm going to kill every last one of you!!!"


----------



## Universe (Mar 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Eeep- Luke this is a abit-" She was cut off as Mambi secured her, and gagged her mouth with his tail.
> 
> She was caught completely off guard. The guards outside responded as quickly as they could, barging in the moment the portal was closing and without any clue as to what had happened.
> 
> ...


“HEY! WHAT’S GOING ON HERE!?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I walked by at that moment*



Something was going on inside. Most of the guards waiting out on the street rushed into the building in a hurry. There was yelling, accompanied by screams and shouting. Then, one of the guards pointed at Universe.

"Hey! That's the guy from the market!"


----------



## Universe (Mar 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Something was going on inside. Most of the guards waiting out on the street rushed into the building in a hurry. There was yelling, accompanied by screams and shouting. Then, one of the guards pointed at Universe.
> 
> "Hey! That's the guy from the market!"


“Don’t. Touch. Me” *I said holding up a glowing finger in warning*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Don’t. Touch. Me” *I said holding up a glowing finger in warning*


"What did you do to the lady!? Where is she!?" One of them demanded, leveling their ornate spears at Universe and advancing towards him as if to attack.


----------



## Universe (Mar 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "What did you do to the lady!? Where is she!?" One of them demanded, leveling their ornate spears at Universe and advancing towards him as if to attack.


“what are you talking about?” *I was getting into a defensive stance* “I don’t know any lady. I’m a celestial dragon not a kidnapper”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "What did you do to the lady!? Where is she!?" One of them demanded, leveling their ornate spears at Universe and advancing towards him as if to attack.





Universe said:


> “what are you talking about?” *I was getting into a defensive stance* “I don’t know any lady. I’m a celestial dragon not a kidnapper”


Just then, Nemesis appears as well. He just nonchalantly grabs Universe's shoulders and slightly pushes him back.

Nemesis : Stop.

Galaxy joins in too, standing just besides Universe.
Nemesis stands his ground, unarmed and unarmored, looking clearly harmless (no-one could even sense any magic energy from him, no matter how powerful they could be), as he keeps watch at the guards in front of him.

Nemesis : If you could care to explain the situation, no-one gets hurt. Now, what's the deal ?


----------



## Mambi (Mar 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ha ha! Good job!" Fel practically shouted, rushing over with the demon. The demon wrapped his arms around both Mambi and the deer in a crushing embrace to keep the deer from escaping.
> 
> "Miss Velvet," the sphinx cleared her throat. "You, have officially been summoned to court!!"
> 
> ...



_<seeing the doe secured in the spell of the summons, the cat slowly releases her and flips over her to land in front of her. He can see how she's trying to move to attack him but cannot as the summons compels her to remain still. He grins at her sardonically and leans close to her face as she tries to bite him futilely> _

Uh huh, yup, heard that a lot of times. I know, hard to believe right? People, not liking this lovable feline? Scandalous and incredible...but it's true. <_he points casually to you and grins> She _seems to feel the same way and I'm helping her, go figure! But you're going to help me first! Yeah I can see your thoughts now, no way in hell you'd ever help me after this? Right? Well consider this. I bet you really *do *want to kill me right now, never to see me again? Well guess what sunshine, I don't want to ever see you either! We have the same goals, so why don't you help me go away? MMMmmmm?

Here's the deal: You tell me everything you know about quantum tunneling magic and dimensional portals or point me to someone who does, I do what I need and get my furry butt back home, and we never even think about each other ever again! Admit it, that sounds pretty good, doesn't it? So come on...spill what you know before this one hauls you off to your date with a judge. _<he smiles confidently, trying to prevent her from realizing he hasn't a leg to stand on and hoping she buys it>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Just then, Nemesis appears as well. He just nonchalantly grabs Universe's shoulders and slightly pushes him back.
> 
> Nemesis : Stop.
> 
> ...


*I was close to losing my temper*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was close to losing my temper*


Galaxy looks at Universe and shakes her head.

Galaxy : Keep it down before you get us into trouble again. You almost attacked the vixen when we first got here, and got us in a fight when you stomped on someone's tail earlier.


----------



## Universe (Mar 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy looks at Universe and shakes her head.
> 
> Galaxy : Keep it down before you get us into trouble again. You almost attacked the vixen when we first got here, and got us in a fight when you stomped on someone's tail earlier.


“You act like I did it on purpose”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You act like I did it on purpose”


Galaxy : Well you did blasted that demon right in the face when you ran up to dad. And I have a feeling you'd just jump in to fight these ones, right here, without asking questions, again. Just... hold your fire and see what happens next, alright ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You act like I did it on purpose”





PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Well you did blasted that demon right in the face when you ran up to dad. And I have a feeling you'd just jump in to fight these ones, right here, without asking questions, again. Just... hold your fire and see what happens next, alright ?



The guard confronting the three of them looked ready to attack- despite clearly being outmatched. 

Suddenly, another came out of the building, the stag looking a bit more collected than his panicked colleagues, and little bigger. "Calm down trooper, I don't think they had anything to do with this..." The stag tried to diffuse the situation. 

"My apologies," the officer bowed to Universe and the others. "Someone just abducted the good lady! Had any of you seen anything strange out here? She could be in great peril... and we could use any information you might have."


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<seeing the doe secured in the spell of the summons, the cat slowly releases her and flips over her to land in front of her. He can see how she's trying to move to attack him but cannot as the summons compels her to remain still. He grins at her sardonically and leans close to her face as she tries to bite him futilely> _
> 
> Uh huh, yup, heard that a lot of times. I know, hard to believe right? People, not liking this lovable feline? Scandalous and incredible...but it's true. <_he points casually to you and grins> She _seems to feel the same way and I'm helping her, go figure! But you're going to help me first! Yeah I can see your thoughts now, no way in hell you'd ever help me after this? Right? Well consider this. I bet you really *do *want to kill me right now, never to see me again? Well guess what sunshine, I don't want to ever see you either! We have the same goals, so why don't you help me go away? MMMmmmm?
> 
> Here's the deal: You tell me everything you know about quantum tunneling magic and dimensional portals or point me to someone who does, I do what I need and get my furry butt back home, and we never even think about each other ever again! Admit it, that sounds pretty good, doesn't it? So come on...spill what you know before this one hauls you off to your date with a judge. _<he smiles confidently, trying to prevent her from realizing he hasn't a leg to stand on and hoping she buys it>_



The doe's eyes lit up like fire, both twitching independently of one another in a clear sign of insanity. Clearly, the sheer audacity of Mambi's statement was more than enough to trigger her rage, on top of the obvious kidnapping.

"Bold..." Fel chuckled.

"Very well..." She ground her teeth. "You want portal knowledge hmm!? Fine! Then why don't you go to twelve street! Look for a big tavern with a picture over the door, with an ant eater, with crab claws. It's full of knowledgeable people just eager to help you out! Just tell them I sent you and they'll give you everything you need."

It sounded a mix of anger and sarcasm.

"Yah, don't go there." Fel interjected. "Anyways, we gotta take this lady to the judge asap."

She reached into one of her many bandoleer pouches and pulled out a small sack of coins, tossing it over to Mambi. "Alright, get something to eat already milk drinker. You look like a damn skeleton tsch."

"☟︎︎!" The demon snapped at Mambi, jumping at him, "✡︎︎⬧︎︎ ︎□︎□︎︎ ●︎︎⧫︎⧫︎●︎︎ ❍︎︎●︎ ︎❒︎︎■︎︎❒︎ ︎︎︎⍓︎ ︎︎⧫︎ ⧫︎︎︎■︎︎!Ǵ̸̢̬̦̬͙̍̿̎̋͌̈́͒̕͜Ỏ̵̧̙͔̜͍Ǫ̸̨̠̘̩͍̲̬̪̍̋̎̀́̍̕D̷̛̰̫̍͆̿̔̋̿̈̚ ̷̡̧̨̖̹̀J̸̧̤̱̺̼̟̔O̵̜̫̹͇̞̓̈́̋͋̀̊̈́B̴̦̗̩͗̚̚ ̴̨̧̫͓̯̤͔̤͔̀̏̾̈͝M̷̢̨̛̼̮̺͉̘̱͍̑͂̃̚͜I̷̢̢̭̙͉̟̍̅̓̅̔̍̋̓Ĺ̶̳͈̐̍́̚͠Ķ̴̧̠̹͈̠͈̘̺̽̑͂̌͐!"

"Aww, I think he's starting to like you." Fel chuckled. "Well, we better get going. Need anything, just send a rat our way. Felgard Ingerson, or Morhar ShadowBane Jager. We always hang out together so you'll get one of us."

"Yes yes, how amusing! Will you bucking take me to court so I can get out and find this pelt again so that I may skin him alive and use him as my personal salt bath tester in between FLOGGINGS AND QUARTERINGS!?" Velvet screamed. "You had better pray you disappear before I get out!!"


----------



## Universe (Mar 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The guard confronting the three of them looked ready to attack- despite clearly being outmatched.
> 
> Suddenly, another came out of the building, the stag looking a bit more collected than his panicked colleagues, and little bigger. "Calm down trooper, I don't think they had anything to do with this..." The stag tried to diffuse the situation.
> 
> "My apologies," the officer bowed to Universe and the others. "Someone just abducted the good lady! Had any of you seen anything strange out here? She could be in great peril... and we could use any information you might have."


“No I did not” *I said with venom dripping from my words* “I’ll let you know if I find out anything”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The guard confronting the three of them looked ready to attack- despite clearly being outmatched.
> 
> Suddenly, another came out of the building, the stag looking a bit more collected than his panicked colleagues, and little bigger. "Calm down trooper, I don't think they had anything to do with this..." The stag tried to diffuse the situation.
> 
> "My apologies," the officer bowed to Universe and the others. "Someone just abducted the good lady! Had any of you seen anything strange out here? She could be in great peril... and we could use any information you might have."


Nemesis : Who got kidnapped again ? Like, what exactly happened ? We just got outta some cafe, probably didn't see anything.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The doe's eyes lit up like fire, both twitching independently of one another in a clear sign of insanity. Clearly, the sheer audacity of Mambi's statement was more than enough to trigger her rage, on top of the obvious kidnapping.
> 
> "Bold..." Fel chuckled.
> 
> ...



_<the cat smiles and pats her head patronizingly>_ Thank you, see that wasn't so hard now, was it? If you're telling the truth I'll be gone soon enough, and if not I'll be sure to drop in occasionally to say "hi" until I get the right answer that brings me home. <_snicker_> But Fel, why *not *go there? What's so specially-bad about that place?



Silverthunder said:


> She reached into one of her many bandoleer pouches and pulled out a small sack of coins, tossing it over to Mambi. "Alright, get something to eat already milk drinker. You look like a damn skeleton tsch."
> 
> "☟︎︎!" The demon snapped at Mambi, jumping at him, "✡︎︎⬧︎︎ ︎□︎□︎︎ ●︎︎⧫︎⧫︎●︎︎ ❍︎︎●︎ ︎❒︎︎■︎︎❒︎ ︎︎︎⍓︎ ︎︎⧫︎ ⧫︎︎︎■︎︎!Ǵ̸̢̬̦̬͙̍̿̎̋͌̈́͒̕͜Ỏ̵̧̙͔̜͍Ǫ̸̨̠̘̩͍̲̬̪̍̋̎̀́̍̕D̷̛̰̫̍͆̿̔̋̿̈̚ ̷̡̧̨̖̹̀J̸̧̤̱̺̼̟̔O̵̜̫̹͇̞̓̈́̋͋̀̊̈́B̴̦̗̩͗̚̚ ̴̨̧̫͓̯̤͔̤͔̀̏̾̈͝M̷̢̨̛̼̮̺͉̘̱͍̑͂̃̚͜I̷̢̢̭̙͉̟̍̅̓̅̔̍̋̓Ĺ̶̳͈̐̍́̚͠Ķ̴̧̠̹͈̠͈̘̺̽̑͂̌͐!"



_<the cat catches the coins just as his stomach growls>_ Gee, thanks! First I'll go check out the food, then I think your massause got cheated out of a client and my fur's a little tight around the shoulders. Rough day and all, being trapped in another dimension, yelled at, and made a new "friend" <_he boops the doe on the nose as she snarls in pure fury> _Maybe I'll stop there first? Naaah, gotta see what they do with the kale! Thanks for the currency, keep me honest for a day or so! <_lol>_



Silverthunder said:


> "Aww, I think he's starting to like you." Fel chuckled. "Well, we better get going. Need anything, just send a rat our way. Felgard Ingerson, or Morhar ShadowBane Jager. We always hang out together so you'll get one of us."
> 
> "Yes yes, how amusing! Will you bucking take me to court so I can get out and find this pelt again so that I may skin him alive and use him as my personal salt bath tester in between FLOGGINGS AND QUARTERINGS!?" Velvet screamed. "You had better pray you disappear before I get out!!"



<the cat waves playfully at the seething doe and laughs> Yeah yeah, gonna skin the annoying cat and all, not a new song to me sweetums! Careful though, I might enjoy a nice flogging depending on who's holding the whip._ <he winks as she recoils in disgust> _Anyway, see ya around! Enjoy your date with the judge! Fel, for reals, thank you for the guidance! I was happy to help ya, and I'll miss ya, but if I *don't* go to this place she mentioned, I'll send out a...wait a second. A *rat*? Like, just a random rat with what, a note glued to his fur? Where do I send him to go???


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “No I did not” *I said with venom dripping from my words* “I’ll let you know if I find out anything”





PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : Who got kidnapped again ? Like, what exactly happened ? We just got outta some cafe, probably didn't see anything.



The guard glared at the clearly aggressive Universe, resting his hand on the hilt of his sword before looking back to Nemesis and clearing his throat. The others maintained their guard though, not at all trusting the big lizards, having seen them earlier.

"The good Lady, and her immortal beauty, Lady Velvet." The officer explained to Nemesis. "She was brutally kidnapped from a place of rest. It had to be someone extremely dangerous to be capable of matching up against her own magical prowess. Likely a demon." 

"If you saw ANYTHING suspicious, please, tell me. There will be a substantial reward if it leads to her swift recovery." He added.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat smiles and pats her head patronizingly>_ Thank you, see that wasn't so hard now, was it? If you're telling the truth I'll be gone soon enough, and if not I'll be sure to drop in occasionally to say "hi" until I get the right answer that brings me home. <_snicker_> But Fel, why *not *go there? What's so specially-bad about that place?


Fel chuckled as she grabbed Velvet and threw her over her shoulder triumphantly. "Plenty o' sin demons and cultists hang out there. Worst most wretched beasts in all of Tartarus. Cowardly, but sadistic at the same time. Best to just stay away from them."

"Well fine, I guess he'll just never find what he's looking for then!" Velvet snapped, then tried to bite his fingers when he booped her on the nose.


Mambi said:


> <the cat waves playfully at the seething doe and laughs> Yeah yeah, gonna skin the annoying cat and all, not a new song to me sweetums! Careful though, I might enjoy a nice flogging depending on who's holding the whip._ <he winks as she recoils in disgust> _Anyway, see ya around! Enjoy your date with the judge! Fel, for reals, thank you for the guidance! I was happy to help ya, and I'll miss ya, but if I *don't* go to this place she mentioned, I'll send out a...wait a second. A *rat*? Like, just a random rat with what, a note glued to his fur? Where do I send him to go???



"What!? No! Of course not! Don't go gluing things to rats you maniac!" Fel chided quickly, as the demon just laughed hysterically at Mambi's confusion, clearly a jovial individual when the torment of others was involved. 

"No no- just, just the small ones sheesh. Give 'em a coin, maybe some candy, or something shiny, and ask them to take your note or whatever." She explained simply enough, as if it were obvious. "They'll climb into their little hole, and travel through the ratway and deliver the message wherever. Don't go around trying to glue paper to ratkin- they'll stab the hell out of you if you make them angry."

"Ugh..." Velvet rolled her eyes in disgust again. "Use a raven darling. Don't waste your time with those dirty cretins, birds are far more reliable." 

Fel growled as she readjusted Velvet, bumping her up on her shoulder a little and jostling her around. "Alright, be seein' ya milk drinker. Longer we take, the angrier the judge is gonna get. Make sure you drop a letter if you get into stupid trouble." 

And with that, Fel turned to step out onto main street, followed by the demon, who jumped at Mambi one last time for good measure.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The guard glared at the clearly aggressive Universe, resting his hand on the hilt of his sword before looking back to Nemesis and clearing his throat. The others maintained their guard though, not at all trusting the big lizards, having seen them earlier.
> 
> "The good Lady, and her immortal beauty, Lady Velvet." The officer explained to Nemesis. "She was brutally kidnapped from a place of rest. It had to be someone extremely dangerous to be capable of matching up against her own magical prowess. Likely a demon."
> 
> "If you saw ANYTHING suspicious, please, tell me. There will be a substantial reward if it leads to her swift recovery." He added.


Nemesis : Demons again ?... A'ight, sure, will let you know if we find anything weird. Don't worry.

He says so, but Universe and Galaxy could definitely tell by his tone of voice that he's not going bother.


----------



## Universe (Mar 15, 2022)

*I laughed at them seeing how jumpy they were* “Ah jumpy guards this is familiar territory” *I had a big grin making sure to show all my teeth*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Fel chuckled as she grabbed Velvet and threw her over her shoulder triumphantly. "Plenty o' sin demons and cultists hang out there. Worst most wretched beasts in all of Tartarus. Cowardly, but sadistic at the same time. Best to just stay away from them."
> 
> "Well fine, I guess he'll just never find what he's looking for then!" Velvet snapped, then tried to bite his fingers when he booped her on the nose.



_<the cat looked at them both thoughtfully> _Well getting into troubled places is nothing new for this ol' cat, but yeah, that sounds rough. Still though, if it's my only real way home, then maybe...I'm not sure...bad to think of it on an empty stomach. <_giggle>_



Silverthunder said:


> "What!? No! Of course not! Don't go gluing things to rats you maniac!" Fel chided quickly, as the demon just laughed hysterically at Mambi's confusion, clearly a jovial individual when the torment of others was involved.
> 
> "No no- just, just the small ones sheesh. Give 'em a coin, maybe some candy, or something shiny, and ask them to take your note or whatever." She explained simply enough, as if it were obvious. "They'll climb into their little hole, and travel through the ratway and deliver the message wherever. Don't go around trying to glue paper to ratkin- they'll stab the hell out of you if you make them angry."
> 
> "Ugh..." Velvet rolled her eyes in disgust again. "Use a raven darling. Don't waste your time with those dirty cretins, birds are far more reliable."



_<he tilts his head in confusion as he looks around for signs of any rats>_ But...that's just...I mean...don't you have like communicastones in these parts to..._<he sighs and shrugs> _Ugh, fine, I'll ask to borrow someone's pocket raven or something, or maybe a duck can quack a message to you. Thanks again for the help...both of you!



Silverthunder said:


> Fel growled as she readjusted Velvet, bumping her up on her shoulder a little and jostling her around. "Alright, be seein' ya milk drinker. Longer we take, the angrier the judge is gonna get. Make sure you drop a letter if you get into stupid trouble."
> 
> And with that, Fel turned to step out onto main street, followed by the demon, who jumped at Mambi one last time for good measure.



_<the cat jumps back reflexively as his eyes flash, then he stops and laughs> _Ok, time to go before he gets hungry too. It was wonderful meeting you both, and thanks again for the assistance! Watch the skies for birds with notes on their tailfeathers!_ <he giggles and winks as he turns back to the plaza. Time to go explore that delicious herbed kale and ginger broccoli now that this little chore was done. Humming a boppy tune that was playing in his den before he left, he saunters over to the table outside the restaurant from earlier, where a cheerful elk sits happily behind plates of food as she stirs a wok. The cat eagerly sits and places a few of the "fangs" on the table> _

Hello there, may I have some of whatever is in that delicious mix please? I'm new here to the area, so I don't know how many of these coins you need, but you look trustworthy! _<he winks playfully, trying to apply his charm. She simply grins innocently as she places his food in a small bowl, topping it with a few added spices and liquids from her supplies. As the cat eagerly dives into the food, he swoons and coos as he savours the delicious vegetables as she takes 2 coins and pushes the rest back> _

MMMmmm, wow, this is really delicious! Thank you so much, may I ask what's in it?

_<without looking up, the elk starts to casually recite ingredients>_ Oh some carrots, bean sprouts, ginger, potatoes, onions, sleeping potion, broccoli, turkey broth, salt...

_<the cat snaps to attention as he gulps hard, his head already starting to swoon as he feels a woozy weakening tingle flowing through his body>_

W-wait, excuse me, what did you just say?? After the onions...you...you said...yooouuuuuu.....

_<the cat's eyes roll back as he falls backward off his seat, helplessly laying back on the ground as things start to go blurry. The last thing he sees before everything goes black is the elk calmly collecting a few more coins from a uniformed deer as another starts to tie his foot paws together with some ropes..._>


----------



## Universe (Mar 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> <the cat looked at them both thoughtfully> Well getting into troubled places is nothing new for this ol' cat, but yeah, that sounds rough. Still though, if it's my only real way home, then maybe...I'm not sure...bad to think of it on an empty stomach. <_giggle>_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I teleported there* “Leave him alone you Snitch” *I started to glow golden the color of the gods*


----------



## Universe (Mar 16, 2022)

“LEAVE HIM ALONE” *I was one hundred percent angry* “I’M DONE WITH PEOPLE BULLYING OTHERS IN THIS PLACE!”


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

*I then transformed into my royal celestial dragon god form*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : Demons again ?... A'ight, sure, will let you know if we find anything weird. Don't worry.
> 
> He says so, but Universe and Galaxy could definitely tell by his tone of voice that he's not going bother.





Universe said:


> *I laughed at them seeing how jumpy they were* “Ah jumpy guards this is familiar territory” *I had a big grin making sure to show all my teeth*



"Good to see bystanders encouraging crime. Somehow, I'm not surprised coming from a bunch of tourists like you." The officer Chided the three of them. "Someone's life is in danger and you treat it like a joke? If we had jurisdiction here, you two would already be rotting in a dungeon..." 

After giving them his two cents and his little what four, a black bird dropped from the sky and landed on the deer's shoulder, to his surprise. It whispered something into his ear, then took flight to leave. 

"At any rate, enjoy your evening." He added, before gesturing to his officers to follow him as the quickly made their way up the street.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported there* “Leave him alone you Snitch” *I started to glow golden the color of the gods*





Universe said:


> “LEAVE HIM ALONE” *I was one hundred percent angry* “I’M DONE WITH PEOPLE BULLYING OTHERS IN THIS PLACE!”



The elk cowered behind her stall as the dragon approached, while the guards arrived to start binding the unconscious feline. Before Universe could reach the team, the officer once again interjected. He pulled up his sword and aimed it at Universe' neck. 

"Didn't I tell you to enjoy your evening? This is a matter of law and order, and if you think you can threaten people to stay quiet by calling them a snitch, then you are clearly just a criminal! Only cowards and criminals use that word! Now, leave before I cut your belly open for threatening an officer of Karand Kar!" He snapped at Universe as the guards picked the unconscious feline up by the shoulders. 

"I am trying to be patient with you! You are making it very difficult."


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 17, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looked at them both thoughtfully> _Well getting into troubled places is nothing new for this ol' cat, but yeah, that sounds rough. Still though, if it's my only real way home, then maybe...I'm not sure...bad to think of it on an empty stomach. <_giggle>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mambi was out cold, barely fluttering in and out of consciousness, the feeling of stone running against his lower leg as he was dragged along and the pressure of arms around his own occasionally breaking his slumber but not enough to return his faculties. 

His world tumbled in every direction, before someone threw a bucket of ice cold sea water at him. 

"Hey! Are you awake yet!?" Someone snapped in a posh tone. 

Mambi found himself hanging upside down! He found himself tied via a chain to the ceiling decorated with steel pipes and girders. The floor below him was similarly... bleak, some of it a rusty red, with the metal panels having a single drain breaking them up just below his head. The walls were... strange, wooden panels with pink flowery decorations. It was quite at odds with the cold industrial look of the floor and ceiling. 

A strange overweight deer-zebra was standing in front of Mambi, the massive beast glaring down at him. He, like the three other deer in the room, was wearing the same distinct 'uniform' as the other 'Sinners', and leaving little to the imagination. 

"Are you ready awake yet little fella!?" The creature demanded. "Hurry up, so I can cut yer belly open to see what yah had for lunch! Don't want you to miss it!"

"Can we just give him to one of the cenobites?" One of the female dear asked idly. "Black Fang is REALLY good with cats."

The male deer shook his head, this one wearing more ornate and practical equipment, though no less scandalous. "No, not yet. Maybe after D finishes interrogating him. Besides, I'm sure the lady will want him alive when she comes back."


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The elk cowered behind her stall as the dragon approached, while the guards arrived to start binding the unconscious feline. Before Universe could reach the team, the officer once again interjected. He pulled up his sword and aimed it at Universe' neck.
> 
> "Didn't I tell you to enjoy your evening? This is a matter of law and order, and if you think you can threaten people to stay quiet by calling them a snitch, then you are clearly just a criminal! Only cowards and criminals use that word! Now, leave before I cut your belly open for threatening an officer of Karand Kar!" He snapped at Universe as the guards picked the unconscious feline up by the shoulders.
> 
> "I am trying to be patient with you! You are making it very difficult."


*I glared not at all threatened by the sword as it started to melt from the power of nydos the god of destruction* “I am a god mortal watch your tongue less I decide to rip it out of your head and tear you in half”


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : Buddy, last thing you want is asking "a bunch of tourists" to get involved in some serious crime going on here that may or may not have demons involved. We're not encouraging crimes, we're just choosing not to get invo-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I refused to move I had reached my boiling point and didn’t care anymore*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I refused to move I had reached my boiling point and didn’t care anymore*


Nemesis sees Universe not even flinching when being pushed back, and shakes his head.

Nemesis : You just have to be so stubborn, kid.

He crosses his arms.

Nemesis : What are you even doing here ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis sees Universe not even flinching when being pushed back, and shakes his head.
> 
> Nemesis : You just have to be so stubborn, kid.
> 
> ...


“They just kidnapped that cat” *I said through my teeth*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “They just kidnapped that cat” *I said through my teeth*


Nemesis : Who kidnapped whom again ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : Who kidnapped whom again ?


“THAT CAT!” *I practically screamed enraged*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “THAT CAT!” *I practically screamed enraged*


Nemesis : That's not how you talk to your dad, kid. I didn't see anything, so you don't have to yell at my face like that.

He clearly looks annoyed, but still keeps a normal tone of voice.

Nemesis : Why don't you go save that cat, then ? Rather than being here ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : That's not how you talk to your dad, kid. I didn't see anything, so you don't have to yell at my face like that.
> 
> He clearly looks annoyed, but still keeps a normal tone of voice.
> 
> Nemesis : Why don't you go save that cat, then ? Rather than being here ?


*I then teleported away frustrated*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I glared not at all threatened by the sword as it started to melt from the power of nydos the god of destruction* “I am a god mortal watch your tongue less I decide to rip it out of your head and tear you in half”





PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : That's not how you talk to your dad, kid. I didn't see anything, so you don't have to yell at my face like that.
> 
> He clearly looks annoyed, but still keeps a normal tone of voice.
> 
> Nemesis : Why don't you go save that cat, then ? Rather than being here ?



"Alright, I've had just about enough of this madness!" The guard snapped, Universe's powers having little effect on the sword, dampened by the realm of Tartarus itself. It only served to make the blade hotter. 

"The 'cat' is under arrest for the kidnapping of the good lady, anyone who wants to challenge that can come to prison with him! Any questions!? So what's it going to be!?" The guard snapped any everyone, clearly having lost his patience, despite _supposedly _being outnumbered now by the three of them and outgunned.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Alright, I've had just about enough of this madness!" The guard snapped, Universe's powers having little effect on the sword, dampened by the realm of Tartarus itself. It only served to make the blade hotter.
> 
> "The 'cat' is under arrest for the kidnapping of the good lady, anyone who wants to challenge that can come to prison with him! Any questions!? So what's it going to be!?" The guard snapped any everyone, clearly having lost his patience, despite _supposedly _being outnumbered now by the three of them and outgunned.


Nemesis just waves his hand and shakes his head. He still looks like even if there's a dragon roaring right in his face now, he's still only mildly annoyed.
Then he gestures towards the guard.

Nemesis : Eh, just carry on. _You're dismissed._


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Alright, I've had just about enough of this madness!" The guard snapped, Universe's powers having little effect on the sword, dampened by the realm of Tartarus itself. It only served to make the blade hotter.
> 
> "The 'cat' is under arrest for the kidnapping of the good lady, anyone who wants to challenge that can come to prison with him! Any questions!? So what's it going to be!?" The guard snapped any everyone, clearly having lost his patience, despite _supposedly _being outnumbered now by the three of them and outgunned.


“I CHALLENGE IT!”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis just waves his hand and shakes his head. He still looks like even if there's a dragon roaring right in his face now, he's still only mildly annoyed.
> Then he gestures towards the guard.
> 
> Nemesis : Eh, just carry on. _You're dismissed._





Universe said:


> “I CHALLENGE IT!”



"Very well." The guard replied, sheathing his sword and glancing to the side as if expecting someone. 

A small rat half the size of the deer, in a clean pressed black suit and a large pair of glasses hurried out of the restaurant across the street. He struggled to carry a large briefcase with both arms as he rushed to the officer's side.

The surrounding crowd saw the rat and instantly started to panic, running in all directions and screaming as they dove for cover in terror of what the rodent was about to unleash.

"Sorry to trouble you Chikiti. These fellows are interfering with law enforcement." The deer explained. 

The small rat looked up at everyone with his mouth open, then nodded understandingly as he gently placed his briefcase on the ground, then cleared his throat.

"Karand Kar executioners are designated law enforcement officers as dictated by the Ouroboros pact, as described by section A-3, found on page 14 of said document. Any and all individuals interfering in Ouroboros designated personnel are in fact, placed within the jurisdiction of local and international law enforcement in question. Yes yes?"

Something slapped Universe in the face, but- there was nothing there, no one attacked. There was a large red mark where the invisible attack had connected. 

"Watch out!!" someone shouted. "It's a law warrior!!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Very well." The guard replied, sheathing his sword and glancing to the side as if expecting someone.
> 
> A small rat half the size of the deer, in a clean pressed black suit and a large pair of glasses hurried out of the restaurant across the street. He struggled to carry a large briefcase with both arms as he rushed to the officer's side.
> 
> ...


Nemesis only sighs as the situation escalates. Still keeps a cold-blooded look on his face even everyone starts to run away, and especially when he sees his son getting attacked. He simply keeps his hands behind his back as he watches.
But after that slap, the red mark simply disappears into the thin air ; it looks as if it hits something invisible in the air, rather than actually on Universe's face.
The dragon himself looks completely unharmed.


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis only sighs as the situation escalates. Still keeps a cold-blooded look on his face even everyone starts to run away, and especially when he sees his son getting attacked. He simply keeps his hands behind his back as he watches.
> But after that slap, the red mark simply disappears into the thin air ; it looks as if it's in the air, rather than actually on Universe's face. The dragon himself looks completely unharmed.


*I laughed* “Was that supposed to hurt that tickles you see I am a celestial dragon oldest living thing in the universe”


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

*the whole planet started to shake as I powered up to 40% of my power* “you want me come and get me!”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis only sighs as the situation escalates. Still keeps a cold-blooded look on his face even everyone starts to run away, and especially when he sees his son getting attacked. He simply keeps his hands behind his back as he watches.
> But after that slap, the red mark simply disappears into the thin air ; it looks as if it hits something invisible in the air, rather than actually on Universe's face.
> The dragon himself looks completely unharmed.





Universe said:


> *the whole planet started to shake as I powered up to 40% of my power* “you want me come and get me!”



The deer bent down and whispered to the Rat, "I'll give you some space."

He turned to leave, gesturing for some of the bystanders to give Chikiti more room. They happily obliged.

The rat adjusted his glasses, then picked up his briefcase and affixed it to his back. "According to the Ouroboros Pact, Article One, principle decree; No Titan, Ethereal,  Celestial, Demi God, God, or otherwise eternal power, may directly influence or physically harass mortal creatures without their express consent, as agreed upon by all members of the pantheon to date. This includes, but is not limited to, Law enforcement personnel and members of legal courts such as myself."

Despite his power, or any shield around him, another invisible force smashed into Universe, this one with incredible power. The force of it sent the dragon flying through the air and smashing a building across the street. Bystanders ran for cover, while a resident shouted in frustration at the dragon landing in her restaurant dining room.


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The deer bent down and whispered to the Rat, "I'll give you some space."
> 
> He turned to leave, gesturing for some of the bystanders to give Chikiti more room. They happily obliged.
> 
> ...


*I stood up still unharmed* “that still didn’t hurt I am a warrior still I have incredibly tough scales as tough as granite”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The rat adjusted his glasses, then picked up his briefcase and affixed it to his back. "According to the Ouroboros Pact, Article One, principle decree; No Titan, Ethereal, Celestial, Demi God, God, or otherwise eternal power, may directly influence or physically harass mortal creatures without their express consent, as agreed upon by all members of the pantheon to date. This includes, but is not limited to, Law enforcement personnel and members of legal courts such as myself."





Universe said:


> *I stood up still unharmed* “that still didn’t hurt I am a warrior still I have incredibly tough scales as tough as granite”


Nemesis still simply stands there as his son literally gets sent flying. He just looks unimpressed.

Nemesis : Aye, yes, you freak out and beat up my son like that, but you ignored a demon that killed everyone at the blacksmith workshop a while ago. Until someone reversed time and undid the damage.

He crosses his arms.

Nemesis : And that's gonna be the biggest bullshit of the law I ever heard. Who the fuck gonna have "express consent" for being harrassed ? As far as I'm concerned you're the only one hitting my son as of now, he's not even done anything to anyone yet, squeaky.


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

*I teleported back* “bully”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis still simply stands there as his son literally gets sent flying. He just looks unimpressed.
> 
> Nemesis : Aye, yes, you freak out and beat up my son like that, but you ignored a demon that killed everyone at the blacksmith workshop a while ago. Until someone reversed time and undid the damage.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I teleported back* “bully”



"Freak out?" He rubbed his whiskers. "Oh, I'm sorry to startle you, I did not mean to. Goddess of Law and Order is stern sometime. And, I can only be in one place at a time, sorry, I arrive in Nowhere as a legal representative for Lady Velvet and her interests only two hours ago. I not know what incident you speaking of, but maybe I help you file a criminal complaint? Time manipulation is serious offense."

"As for harassments, I am not talking about you," He pointed to Universe and the other Dragon. "I talk about them. They are eternal beings. Thus, they follow Ouroboros Pact Article One, governing behavior of eternals and their interactions with mortals." 

"If you continue to manipulate mortals physically, I forced to file complaint with Pantheon Court Offices, which likely find you in violation of Article One, section two." He added as something flicked Universe in the forehead. "Unfortunately, after your belligerent behavior, I have to submit a report to Pantheon regardless. Quaking earth, and attempting to melt officer sword is unacceptable abuse of godly power."

He adjusted his glasses as a matter of factly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Freak out?" He rubbed his whiskers. "Oh, I'm sorry to startle you, I did not mean to. Goddess of Law and Order is stern sometime. And, I can only be in one place at a time, sorry, I arrive in Nowhere as a legal representative for Lady Velvet and her interests only two hours ago. I not know what incident you speaking of, but maybe I help you file a criminal complaint? Time manipulation is serious offense."
> 
> "As for harassments, I am not talking about you," He pointed to Universe and the other Dragon. "I talk about them. They are eternal beings. Thus, they follow Ouroboros Pact Article One, governing behavior of eternals and their interactions with mortals."
> 
> ...


He only sighs and shakes his head with a tired "smile".

Nemesis : I'm just a mortal and I'm too old for this goddamn godlike nonsense.

He looks back at the rat.

Nemesis : But uh, to clarify, no I don't freak out. When your son is an eternal being himself, you don't care about what to expect anymore, y'know what I'm saying ?

He points at the deer.

Nemesis : It was your "dear" friend freaking out about his "lady friend" being kidnapped. So, since you've humiliated my son enough, why don't you do us a favor and go save her instead. Or whatever.

Then he does the "shoo shoo" gesture at the rat, and places his hand on Universe's shoulders, instantly teleporting them both away from the scene through a wormhole and vanishing out of sight.


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He only sighs and shakes his head with a tired "smile".
> 
> Nemesis : I'm just a mortal and I'm too old for this goddamn godlike nonsense.
> 
> ...


“What was that for?”


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Freak out?" He rubbed his whiskers. "Oh, I'm sorry to startle you, I did not mean to. Goddess of Law and Order is stern sometime. And, I can only be in one place at a time, sorry, I arrive in Nowhere as a legal representative for Lady Velvet and her interests only two hours ago. I not know what incident you speaking of, but maybe I help you file a criminal complaint? Time manipulation is serious offense."
> 
> "As for harassments, I am not talking about you," He pointed to Universe and the other Dragon. "I talk about them. They are eternal beings. Thus, they follow Ouroboros Pact Article One, governing behavior of eternals and their interactions with mortals."
> 
> ...


“I’ve existed before that stupid ‘Article one’”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “What was that for?”





Universe said:


> “I’ve existed before that stupid ‘Article one’”


Both Universe and Nemesis are back at the cafe, and Galaxy is simply there waiting for them both.

Galaxy : Brother... at this point, you really REALLY should hold your fire, because you've got not only yourself but us too, in trouble. First, when you accidentally stomped on someone's tail at the market, and even blasted at them right in the face. Now, you messed with the guards.

She growls, but sounding more annoyed and tired than really angry.

Galaxy : You can't just go around and boast that you're a god and you're the oldest in this entire universe, just to do whatever you want. And you really need to think twice about you being the most powerful around here, because you're not. There WILL be someone as powerful as you, or stronger than you... and finally...

She pauses a bit for him to follow.

Galaxy : ... You wanted to look for dad, to make sure he's safe. You wouldn't stop talking about it and no-one in the entire family could calm you down. So there, he's sitting right next to you there, perfectly safe. But if you get yourself in jail, and he has to go look for you... what do you think he'd feel ? Hm ?

She points at the dragon's chest.

Galaxy : You claim you're the oldest in this entire universe, then how about you act like so too, and not like a hot-headed teenager jumping into fights first thing and talking second ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Both Universe and Nemesis are back at the cafe, and Galaxy is simply there waiting for them both.
> 
> Galaxy : Brother... at this point, you really REALLY should hold your fire, because you've got not only yourself but us too, in trouble. First, when you accidentally stomped on someone's tail at the market, and even blasted at them right in the face. Now, you messed with the guards.
> 
> ...


“I’m just a kid in celestial dragon years and for the record he stuck his sword in my face what else was I supposed to do?!”


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

“I’m also tired of you nagging at me all I’ve heard from you is nag nag nag and it’s getting on my nerves”


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

*I took a deep breath and my feelings of concern briefly showed on my face proving that I acted this way because I cared about everyone even if they didn’t approve of it*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m just a kid in celestial dragon years and for the record he stuck his sword in my face what else was I supposed to do?!”





Universe said:


> “I’m also tired of you nagging at me all I’ve heard from you is nag nag nag and it’s getting on my nerves”





Universe said:


> *I took a deep breath and my feelings of concern briefly showed on my face proving that I acted this way because I cared about everyone even if they didn’t approve of it*


Galaxy : That's the problem. You shouldn't just jump in without knowing what's going on, so you gave the guard a reason to draw weapon at you. You may be a kid in your species, but your power is still enough to make you a threat if you act reckless.

She leans against the chair.

Galaxy : Look, I don't wanna nag you either, bro. Just, don't jump the gun so much, keep yourself out of trouble, and we'll be fine. This place is already pretty nuts, last thing I want is you or dad getting thrown into jail.


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : That's the problem. You shouldn't just jump in without knowing what's going on, so you gave the guard a reason to draw weapon at you. You may be a kid in your species, but your power is still enough to make you a threat if you act reckless.
> 
> She leans against the chair.
> 
> Galaxy : Look, I don't wanna nag you either, bro. Just, don't jump the gun so much, keep yourself out of trouble, and we'll be fine. This place is already pretty nuts, last thing I want is you or dad getting thrown into jail.


“Look I’m sorry my pride gets in the way sometimes”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Look I’m sorry my pride gets in the way sometimes”


Galaxy : It's cool. Just try not to do that again.

She holds on the dragon's hand.

Galaxy : Promise me ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : It's cool. Just try not to do that again.
> 
> She holds on the dragon's hand.
> 
> Galaxy : Promise me ?


“I just hate bullies I can try I’ll promise you that”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I just hate bullies I can try I’ll promise you that”


Galaxy : Who likes bullies anyway ? But, believe me, it ain't our turn for that, not just yet.

She pushes towards Universe a small plate of doughnuts.

Galaxy : Here, I ordered this for you while you were out there... getting beaten up. You're lucky dad shielded you, bro. Otherwise I'd probably have felt that red-mark slap from all the way over here. Not a joke.


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Who likes bullies anyway ? But, believe me, it ain't our turn for that, not just yet.
> 
> She pushes towards Universe a small plate of doughnuts.
> 
> Galaxy : Here, I ordered this for you while you were out there... getting beaten up. You're lucky dad shielded you, bro. Otherwise I'd probably have felt that red-mark slap from all the way over here. Not a joke.


“Thanks sis”


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

*I started eating the doughnuts*


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

“I’ve been through worse got stabbed in the eye by a sword in 1969 the wound healed”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Who likes bullies anyway ? But, believe me, it ain't our turn for that, not just yet.
> 
> She pushes towards Universe a small plate of doughnuts.
> 
> Galaxy : Here, I ordered this for you while you were out there... getting beaten up. You're lucky dad shielded you, bro. Otherwise I'd probably have felt that red-mark slap from all the way over here. Not a joke.





Universe said:


> “I’ve been through worse got stabbed in the eye by a sword in 1969 the wound healed”



A guinea pig came up to them with another platter of doughnuts and a pitcher of milk. "Here yah go! Milks' on the house friends! Don't usually get someone orderin' so much and eatin ear here, must be thirsty hu?" She says before bowing and continuing her circuit around the bakery. 

Just outside on the street, the vixen from before just happened to be walking by with a group of tourists giving pictures. She saw them and did a double take, before glaring at the three of them, sticking her tongue out, and flipping them off before continuing.


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> A guinea pig came up to them with another platter of doughnuts and a pitcher of milk. "Here yah go! Milks' on the house friends! Don't usually get someone orderin' so much and eatin ear here, must be thirsty hu?" She says before bowing and continuing her circuit around the bakery.
> 
> Just outside on the street, the vixen from before just happened to be walking by with a group of tourists giving pictures. She saw them and did a double take, before glaring at the three of them, sticking her tongue out, and flipping them off before continuing.


*Again I ignored the vixen as my pride told me not to associate with a rude mortal* “thank you I have an incredibly high metabolism it’s a blessing and a curse”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Thanks sis”





Universe said:


> “I’ve been through worse got stabbed in the eye by a sword in 1969 the wound healed”


Nemesis : I'm really glad I didn't have to witness that, son.

He chugs down a glass of soft drink.



Silverthunder said:


> A guinea pig came up to them with another platter of doughnuts and a pitcher of milk. "Here yah go! Milks' on the house friends! Don't usually get someone orderin' so much and eatin ear here, must be thirsty hu?" She says before bowing and continuing her circuit around the bakery.
> 
> Just outside on the street, the vixen from before just happened to be walking by with a group of tourists giving pictures. She saw them and did a double take, before glaring at the three of them, sticking her tongue out, and flipping them off before continuing.


He simply sits back and waits for the dragon to finish up the food.
He sees the vixen and raises his eyebrows at her rude gesture.

Galaxy : Oh don't mind her, dad. Me and Universe had some bad first impression with her when we got here.

Nemesis : How bad ?

Galaxy tells him of what happened. Including how Universe almost ate her.

Nemesis : ... Meh, I don't expect much from a so-called tourist attraction called "Nowhere" full of gods and demons either. About as bad as the places with really high crime rates back in Earth. When I was at the blacksmith workshop, a demon came in and just straight-up killed everyone, then reanimated them as zombies. Then came someone that apparently reversed time to undo all the damage. And no-one bat an eye. Later, Universe kinda blasted at someone in the face back at the market area out of self-defense, and the guard came for us. Their "lady" got kidnapped, they freaked out, and wouldn't hesitate to beat Universe up, and bad too.

He clicks his tongue and takes another chug of the glass of soft drink.

Nemesis : ... That's why I really suggest you two to keep it to yourselves, away from troubles, as much as you can. Or, if you want less headache, we can just bail outta here and go home.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : I'm really glad I didn't have to witness that, son.
> 
> He chugs down a glass of soft drink.
> 
> ...


“I’m not going anywhere until I can rescue that cat”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m not going anywhere until I can rescue that cat”


Galaxy and Nemesis look at each other when hearing Universe's response, then back at him.
Galaxy nods first. Then him.

Nemesis : ... Alright. Just remember why you're here in the first place, kid.

He then stands up, leaves some money (the currency of this realm) on the table, as pay for the doughnuts, then walks out of the cafe. Next second, he's gone.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*I sighed* “if I can find him”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed* “if I can find him”


Galaxy : We're on our own now. Dad's gone.

She looks at the direction that Nemesis went, and looks out in the empty air.

Galaxy : Honestly, I'd listen to dad too. This place is freaking nuts. Do you really think "rescuing" that cat is worth the trouble ? You probably think it's the right thing to do, that the cat is innocent... but are you really sure you know what's going on ? 'Cuz I freakin' don't, my man.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

“There has to be a reason why he kidnapped that ‘lady’ and they’re just overreacting”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Galaxy : Well, I'm not sure I wanna put myself through some more headache with this, bro. We came in here, we found dad. If you're really gonna have at it, I'll follow. But try not to jump into fights without thinking again, alright ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

“I can try”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Well, I'm not sure I wanna put myself through some more headache with this, bro. We came in here, we found dad. If you're really gonna have at it, I'll follow. But try not to jump into fights without thinking again, alright ?





Universe said:


> “I can try”



"Ahem." Someone cleared their throat, leaning on the wall beside them on the street. 

It was another rat, a little taller than some of the others they've seen. He was sporting clean baggy clothes with a hood that covered his eyes, clad in deep blue colors with a black triangle insignia on the hood. 

"Is dragon people looking for someone yeeees?" He asked with a smirk, it was one of the very same rats that @Universe had seen earlier when the cat was snooping around. "Sticky can help assist dragons, if wants."


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ahem." Someone cleared their throat, leaning on the wall beside them on the street.
> 
> It was another rat, a little taller than some of the others they've seen. He was sporting clean baggy clothes with a hood that covered his eyes, clad in deep blue colors with a black triangle insignia on the hood.
> 
> "Is dragon people looking for someone yeeees?" He asked with a smirk, it was one of the very same rats that @Universe had seen earlier when the cat was snooping around. "Sticky can help assist dragons, if wants."


“Yes please”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ahem." Someone cleared their throat, leaning on the wall beside them on the street.
> 
> It was another rat, a little taller than some of the others they've seen. He was sporting clean baggy clothes with a hood that covered his eyes, clad in deep blue colors with a black triangle insignia on the hood.
> 
> "Is dragon people looking for someone yeeees?" He asked with a smirk, it was one of the very same rats that @Universe had seen earlier when the cat was snooping around. "Sticky can help assist dragons, if wants."


Galaxy rests her head on her hand as she holds her elbow on the table, looking at the rat.

Galaxy : Should I get used to people just eavesdropping on each other like you did ?... Oh whatever. Just help us-... meh, help him so he'll stop worrying about this place so we can get outta here.

She gestures at the dragon half-heartedly.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy rests her head on her hand as she holds her elbow on the table, looking at the rat.
> 
> Galaxy : Should I get used to people just eavesdropping on each other like you did ?... Oh whatever. Just help us-... meh, help him so he'll stop worrying about this place so we can get outta here.
> 
> She gestures at the dragon half-heartedly.


*I gave her an unblinking stare*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy rests her head on her hand as she holds her elbow on the table, looking at the rat.
> 
> Galaxy : Should I get used to people just eavesdropping on each other like you did ?... Oh whatever. Just help us-... meh, help him so he'll stop worrying about this place so we can get outta here.
> 
> She gestures at the dragon half-heartedly.





Universe said:


> *I gave her an unblinking stare*



"He he, sorry, big ears," He said with a sheepish smile, pointing to the rat ears sticking out of his hood. "And you have, bigger mouths. Voice carries yes?"

He stood up and leaned against their table like he owned it. "I with Triads. We saw cat kidnap evil lady, so we help trick capture him. Eldeer pay good great, but Sticky know where they take him. If big mouth dragons have fangs... maybe you pay enough, Triads help release cat too? We good brokers."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

_Quite the rush of things, and it all happened so suddenly for the Dewott, who was more baffled than anything. Not having enough time to respond is one thing, but being pushed into the portal at a sudden notice was just an insult to how he would normally talk things out! Granted, the self-proclaimed swordsman knew that some people don't wait for a response, though he had been raised to always respond to folks, whether they lack proper etiquette or not.

Stepping through the portal, albeit to a stumble, Akio looked around, puzzled as to what he was into now. Questions ran rampant through his mind, but all to no avail as he stood there aimlessly, his paw resting on the handle of his katana, sighing softly. He had come to expect such things from people, though he would've at least liked to respond in some meaningful way. Doesn't matter now though, since now, the main issue would be to see how he carries on with this._

"Well isn't this just a dandy time?...," the Dewott remarked softly, shaking his head a bit as he began into a light walk, surveying the scenery of what might behold him. Granted, while still new to such an area, he was at least keen to explore the place, see what exactly could lie in wait, and also stayed at the ready. It is usually times like these where he would have to keep his guard up, since lands of unknown proportions tended to harbor....less than savory individuals, though he was sure to keep about his wits, keeping his blade close, and his combat knowledge closer. Never know what to expect in a place like this...


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "He he, sorry, big ears," He said with a sheepish smile, pointing to the rat ears sticking out of his hood. "And you have, bigger mouths. Voice carries yes?"
> 
> He stood up and leaned against their table like he owned it. "I with Triads. We saw cat kidnap evil lady, so we help trick capture him. Eldeer pay good great, but Sticky know where they take him. If big mouth dragons have fangs... maybe you pay enough, Triads help release cat too? We good brokers."


Galaxy : Evil lady, you say ?...

She gives the rat the equivalent of an eyebrow-raise (though she doesn't have any eyebrows herself, due to her entire body being of stone). She opens her mouth in full to answer, intentionally revealing literally 3 sets of crocodile-like teeth in her mouth.
Something even the biggest dinosaur would dream of.

Galaxy : ... Do tell.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Quite the rush of things, and it all happened so suddenly for the Dewott, who was more baffled than anything. Not having enough time to respond is one thing, but being pushed into the portal at a sudden notice was just an insult to how he would normally talk things out! Granted, the self-proclaimed swordsman knew that some people don't wait for a response, though he had been raised to always respond to folks, whether they lack proper etiquette or not.
> 
> Stepping through the portal, albeit to a stumble, Akio looked around, puzzled as to what he was into now. Questions ran rampant through his mind, but all to no avail as he stood there aimlessly, his paw resting on the handle of his katana, sighing softly. He had come to expect such things from people, though he would've at least liked to respond in some meaningful way. Doesn't matter now though, since now, the main issue would be to see how he carries on with this._
> 
> "Well isn't this just a dandy time?...," the Dewott remarked softly, shaking his head a bit as he began into a light walk, surveying the scenery of what might behold him. Granted, while still new to such an area, he was at least keen to explore the place, see what exactly could lie in wait, and also stayed at the ready. It is usually times like these where he would have to keep his guard up, since lands of unknown proportions tended to harbor....less than savory individuals, though he was sure to keep about his wits, keeping his blade close, and his combat knowledge closer. Never know what to expect in a place like this...



He found himself in a bustling barn, filled with strange fellows all excitedly talking to one another with cameras and notebooks and backpacks. Tourists, and many of them! They were an eclectic mix of beings both big and small, with ratfolk eagerly meandering through them, answering questions, and planning itineraries before leaving with groups out the barn's double doors at the end.

Stalls looked to be converted into makeshift bedrooms with walls that didn't quite reach the ceiling, with a second deck above acting as the same. Before the newest arrival could take in much more, a vixen in bright garish clothing popped up in front of him with a sultry smile. A purple top hat and yellow and bright blue ringmasters suit was more than enough to water the eyes.

"Well well well! What do we have here hmm?" She asked, part of her ear missing as it poked up excitedly. "What an exotic specimen you are! And a swordsman no less? Well, let me be the first to welcome you... to the land of Tartarus! What do I have the honor of calling you?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Evil lady, you say ?...
> 
> She gives the rat the equivalent of an eyebrow-raise (though she doesn't have any eyebrows herself, due to her entire body being of stone). She opens her mouth in full to answer, intentionally revealing literally 3 sets of crocodile-like teeth in her mouth.
> Something even the biggest dinosaur would dream of.
> ...


“Yes what happened to him”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Evil lady, you say ?...
> 
> She gives the rat the equivalent of an eyebrow-raise (though she doesn't have any eyebrows herself, due to her entire body being of stone). She opens her mouth in full to answer, intentionally revealing literally 3 sets of crocodile-like teeth in her mouth.
> Something even the biggest dinosaur would dream of.
> ...



"He he he," He chuckled a little nervously, but was no less deterred. "Visitors from outer worlds yes? Everyone from Tartarus already have opinion about lady Velvet. Some say she good, cus she build many many orphanages and schools, takes anyone, best places to go. Not like dirty dingy urchin homes. Mice run away from parents just to get chance to live in places. Teaches them how to be fancy, noble, important people. Any species, and she hold strict standards. She have soft spot for younglings."

"But, that only part of her. She is evil monster. She want vineyard? She take owner and skin alive until he sign deed to her, then leave out in wilds. Prince husband at war? She kidnap entire family and feed to monsters. Velvet take children from family she not like and teach them to hate parents. Owns slave pits, gladiator arenas, and snuff dens..." He scoffed, clearly with a bit of disdain for the 'Good Lady'.

"Worse, she Immortal. Champion of the Goddess of Beauty, Pleasure, and Excess."



Universe said:


> “Yes what happened to him”



"But- sticky not say more. He need to make living! So if dragons want know where Cat is before cult of pleasure dips him in acid or feed to giant snake, they give Sticky fangs." He concluded.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "He he he," He chuckled a little nervously, but was no less deterred. "Visitors from outer worlds yes? Everyone from Tartarus already have opinion about lady Velvet. Some say she good, cus she build many many orphanages and schools, takes anyone, best places to go. Not like dirty dingy urchin homes. Mice run away from parents just to get chance to live in places. Teaches them how to be fancy, noble, important people. Any species, and she hold strict standards. She have soft spot for younglings."
> 
> "But, that only part of her. She is evil monster. She want vineyard? She take owner and skin alive until he sign deed to her, then leave out in wilds. Prince husband at war? She kidnap entire family and feed to monsters. Velvet take children from family she not like and teach them to hate parents. Owns slave pits, gladiator arenas, and snuff dens..." He scoffed, clearly with a bit of disdain for the 'Good Lady'.
> 
> ...


*I growled losing patience* “fine” *I looked for the bag of fangs*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "He he he," He chuckled a little nervously, but was no less deterred. "Visitors from outer worlds yes? Everyone from Tartarus already have opinion about lady Velvet. Some say she good, cus she build many many orphanages and schools, takes anyone, best places to go. Not like dirty dingy urchin homes. Mice run away from parents just to get chance to live in places. Teaches them how to be fancy, noble, important people. Any species, and she hold strict standards. She have soft spot for younglings."
> 
> "But, that only part of her. She is evil monster. She want vineyard? She take owner and skin alive until he sign deed to her, then leave out in wilds. Prince husband at war? She kidnap entire family and feed to monsters. Velvet take children from family she not like and teach them to hate parents. Owns slave pits, gladiator arenas, and snuff dens..." He scoffed, clearly with a bit of disdain for the 'Good Lady'.
> 
> "Worse, she Immortal. Champion of the Goddess of Beauty, Pleasure, and Excess."


Galaxy listens on to what the rat (presumably named Sticky) has to say about this character.

Galaxy : ... I don't expect much from a bunch of jerk-bags that dress up like from sex dungeons either. But, dad's missing a lot.

She only clicks her tongue.



Silverthunder said:


> "But- sticky not say more. He need to make living! So if dragons want know where Cat is before cult of pleasure dips him in acid or feed to giant snake, they give Sticky fangs." He concluded.





Universe said:


> *I growled losing patience* “fine” *I looked for the bag of fangs*


Galaxy quickly places her hand on the fangs on the table, and pulls them towards her.

Galaxy : Better pay for the foods here first. As for where the cat is... just grab a guard that looks like he's been all *pent-up*  for weeks, and ask him where their sex dungeon is. But, I think I better call dad. He's probably gonna have at this himself too, I bet.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I growled losing patience* “fine” *I looked for the bag of fangs*





PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy listens on to what the rat (presumably named Sticky) has to say about this character.
> 
> Galaxy : ... I don't expect much from a bunch of jerk-bags that dress up like from sex dungeons either. But, dad's missing a lot.
> 
> ...



"That what you think? You maybe have harder time than you think..." The rat teased as Galaxy withheld the coinage. "Maybe you not notice, but every place on this street is Cult of Pleasure. Who you think like food so much? Pleasure not only about mating yes?"

He gestured to the guinea pig happily serving tables with people stuffing their faces with various pastries. "Goddess of Excess entices many followers other than Velvet. Maybe cat in basement here all you know."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "That what you think? You maybe have harder time than you think..." The rat teased as Galaxy withheld the coinage. "Maybe you not notice, but every place on this street is Cult of Pleasure. Who you think like food so much? Pleasure not only about mating yes?"
> 
> He gestured to the guinea pig happily serving tables with people stuffing their faces with various pastries. "Goddess of Excess entices many followers other than Velvet. Maybe cat in basement here all you know."


Galaxy : Yeah, but when you dress up like you're the the top stripper and pole-dancer in a sex dungeon, you expect people to look at you and think you're more into collecting stamps and reading books ?... Tsk.

She holds the money tight in her hand, but reveals the rings she's wearing on all her fingers (except her thumb). They don't seem to have any magic enchantment in them, just simply normal jewelry.

Galaxy : And if she's that bad, with all those crimes, then where're those "law warriors" to put her in her place ?

She doesn't even want to know she answer, she just wants to get it off her chest at this point.
She's kind of glad Nemesis isn't here to hear all of this, though.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Yeah, but when you dress up like you're the the top stripper and pole-dancer in a sex dungeon, you expect people to look at you and think you're more into collecting stamps and reading books ?... Tsk.
> 
> She holds the money tight in her hand, but reveals the rings she's wearing on all her fingers (except her thumb). They don't seem to have any magic enchantment in them, just simply normal jewelry.
> 
> ...


*I was still in my god form but I slipped into my normal form and accidentally revealed my valuable celestial diamond coin* “I’d listen to my sister if you know what’s good for you”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> He found himself in a bustling barn, filled with strange fellows all excitedly talking to one another with cameras and notebooks and backpacks. Tourists, and many of them! They were an eclectic mix of beings both big and small, with ratfolk eagerly meandering through them, answering questions, and planning itineraries before leaving with groups out the barn's double doors at the end.
> 
> Stalls looked to be converted into makeshift bedrooms with walls that didn't quite reach the ceiling, with a second deck above acting as the same. Before the newest arrival could take in much more, a vixen in bright garish clothing popped up in front of him with a sultry smile. A purple top hat and yellow and bright blue ringmasters suit was more than enough to water the eyes.
> 
> "Well well well! What do we have here hmm?" She asked, part of her ear missing as it poked up excitedly. "What an exotic specimen you are! And a swordsman no less? Well, let me be the first to welcome you... to the land of Tartarus! What do I have the honor of calling you?"


_Truly, this land wasn't light on the details, though the Dewott didn't seem to mind any. He simply watched the many tourists that gathered there, looking among the crowd, puzzled as to why there were so many of them. He didn't question it too much though, since he knew full well that this was how things should be, at least for those seeking to immortalize those lifelong memories that they'll soon make.

He had to double-take on some of the sights he had seen, noting the bedrooms and stalls that came into view. Though, his little scenery checkout was short lived as the vixen appeared, quite frankly out of the blue, which almost startled the otter. Thankfully, he had kept his wits about him, so his first intention didn't result in striking her where she stood. He looked over her quite exquisite outfit, curious as to what her purpose was. Quite the bubbly entrance already though._

"Ah, salutations to you ma'am," Akio said softly, bowing in respectful greeting as he sat back up, his gaze temporarily shifting to her missing ear before focusing back on her again. "Specimen?....oh, I suppose you could say that.You may call me Akio then miss. And you are?," the Dewott asked, confused, yet curious at the same time. he kept his lax nature intact, not wanting to immediately jump to hostile confrontations.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*I sniffed the milk my sensitive nose smelling something bad in it* “sis whatever you do don’t drink the milk”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sniffed the milk my sensitive nose smelling something bad in it* “sis whatever you do don’t drink the milk”


Galaxy : Why ? What's in the milk ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Why ? What's in the milk ?


“It smells like a sleeping potion a powerful one”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It smells like a sleeping potion a powerful one”


Galaxy : ... Huh.

She looks inside the milk, smells it, then goes for a taste of a small drop on her finger.

Galaxy : ... Bleargh. Way too bland.

She shakes her head, obviously not affected, even if there is indeed sleeping potion in it. She doesn't even know if there is, though.
She gives it to Universe.

Galaxy : Try it. If you get knocked out, I'll wake you up, don't worry. Promise.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Yeah, but when you dress up like you're the the top stripper and pole-dancer in a sex dungeon, you expect people to look at you and think you're more into collecting stamps and reading books ?... Tsk.
> 
> She holds the money tight in her hand, but reveals the rings she's wearing on all her fingers (except her thumb). They don't seem to have any magic enchantment in them, just simply normal jewelry.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I was still in my god form but I slipped into my normal form and accidentally revealed my valuable celestial diamond coin* “I’d listen to my sister if you know what’s good for you”



"Law is trick yes? Many is legal in Empire of Pleasure. Other things, more like, 'rumors'. But most know it true." He explained. "Rumor is, Law Warrior captured Velvet and brought her to court with help of Wrathites and Cat. But, if she have better Law Warrior, she get out quickly. Only one that beat a Law Warrior, is another Law Warrior. She taken to  court many times, so she know how to play game, but she also have many on her side."

Sticky looked up at all the shiny gold and coins, his glowing red eyes sparkling at the thought of such a payday. "Err, and Law Warrior's rare thing. They not everywhere, only with important people and when working you see. No Law Offices in Nowhere, so only visiting ones here. Best way to defeat one, stay away and avoid, that what Velvet try to do. Their power come from God of Law and Order, and strength of words. She is powerful goddess, not most powerful, but powerful."


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Truly, this land wasn't light on the details, though the Dewott didn't seem to mind any. He simply watched the many tourists that gathered there, looking among the crowd, puzzled as to why there were so many of them. He didn't question it too much though, since he knew full well that this was how things should be, at least for those seeking to immortalize those lifelong memories that they'll soon make.
> 
> He had to double-take on some of the sights he had seen, noting the bedrooms and stalls that came into view. Though, his little scenery checkout was short lived as the vixen appeared, quite frankly out of the blue, which almost startled the otter. Thankfully, he had kept his wits about him, so his first intention didn't result in striking her where she stood. He looked over her quite exquisite outfit, curious as to what her purpose was. Quite the bubbly entrance already though._
> 
> "Ah, salutations to you ma'am," Akio said softly, bowing in respectful greeting as he sat back up, his gaze temporarily shifting to her missing ear before focusing back on her again. "Specimen?....oh, I suppose you could say that.You may call me Akio then miss. And you are?," the Dewott asked, confused, yet curious at the same time. he kept his lax nature intact, not wanting to immediately jump to hostile confrontations.



"Oh? Is that so?" She blinked rapidly, blushing a little for some reason, "Well sir, please, call me Hikari..." 

She bowed a little nervously, losing her poise in the matter just briefly and clearly trying to hide it, before coming back up and clearing her throat. "Ah- well, anyway, err- Welcome to Tartarus! The home of gods and kings alike! A place of infinite possibilities and adventure! My... _master," _she sneered at the word, "requires me to ask if you are currently feeling ill or unwell. While nurglings are more than happy accommodate the plague ridden, we prefer to keep such things under control here..." 

"But... err... you look good to me! I mean- healthy- you look healthy to me!" She stammered a little. "Say, would you like a personal tour of our little slice of Tartarus here? I mean- if you'd like, I like to give all my noble clients the respect the deserve on such an occasion and visit of course!"


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Law is trick yes? Many is legal in Empire of Pleasure. Other things, more like, 'rumors'. But most know it true." He explained. "Rumor is, Law Warrior captured Velvet and brought her to court with help of Wrathites and Cat. But, if she have better Law Warrior, she get out quickly. Only one that beat a Law Warrior, is another Law Warrior. She taken to  court many times, so she know how to play game, but she also have many on her side."
> 
> Sticky looked up at all the shiny gold and coins, his glowing red eyes sparkling at the thought of such a payday. "Err, and Law Warrior's rare thing. They not everywhere, only with important people and when working you see. No Law Offices in Nowhere, so only visiting ones here. Best way to defeat one, stay away and avoid, that what Velvet try to do. Their power come from God of Law and Order, and strength of words. She is powerful goddess, not most powerful, but powerful."


“Don’t touch the coin” *I warned the rat* “touch the coin and you lose a hand got it?”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh? Is that so?" She blinked rapidly, blushing a little for some reason, "Well sir, please, call me Hikari..."
> 
> She bowed a little nervously, losing her poise in the matter just briefly and clearly trying to hide it, before coming back up and clearing her throat. "Ah- well, anyway, err- Welcome to Tartarus! The home of gods and kings alike! A place of infinite possibilities and adventure! My... _master," _she sneered at the word, "requires me to ask if you are currently feeling ill or unwell. While nurglings are more than happy accommodate the plague ridden, we prefer to keep such things under control here..."
> 
> "But... err... you look good to me! I mean- healthy- you look healthy to me!" She stammered a little. "Say, would you like a personal tour of our little slice of Tartarus here? I mean- if you'd like, I like to give all my noble clients the respect the deserve on such an occasion and visit of course!"


_The Dewott looked on, tilting his head curiously at the reaction of Hikari. He wasn't exactly sure as to why she was being this way, though he set aside his curiosity for later. He had no business dwelling in territory he wasn't familiar with, and such was his training to do just that.

"_Huh...very well then. As for my health Ms. Hikari, I am on par with the healthy individual, so there's no need to check my condition. I thank you for such concerns, as it is greatly appreciated," Akio said, giving a pleasant fanged smile to the rather flustered fox.

"A personal tour? Of course, I'll happily embark on such things with you. I shall let you guide the way, seeing as you are well acquainted with the area, and all it stands for. You may proceed when you are ready ma'am," the otter said respectfully, still wondering as to what led to such a flustered expression from her earlier. Deciding not to mention it, he carried on, waiting for the fox to respond as he stood there, his flat tail gently striking the earth behind him.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : ... Huh.
> 
> She looks inside the milk, smells it, then goes for a taste of a small drop on her finger.
> 
> ...


*I drank it and the potion had no effect* “wow who did they think they were trying to capture a regular dragon?”
*I started to laugh then felt a little drowsy but shook it off*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott looked on, tilting his head curiously at the reaction of Hikari. He wasn't exactly sure as to why she was being this way, though he set aside his curiosity for later. He had no business dwelling in territory he wasn't familiar with, and such was his training to do just that.
> 
> "_Huh...very well then. As for my health Ms. Hikari, I am on par with the healthy individual, so there's no need to check my condition. I thank you for such concerns, as it is greatly appreciated," Akio said, giving a pleasant fanged smile to the rather flustered fox.
> 
> "A personal tour? Of course, I'll happily embark on such things with you. I shall let you guide the way, seeing as you are well acquainted with the area, and all it stands for. You may proceed when you are ready ma'am," the otter said respectfully, still wondering as to what led to such a flustered expression from her earlier. Deciding not to mention it, he carried on, waiting for the fox to respond as he stood there, his flat tail gently striking the earth behind him.



"Oh- ha, well, just... doing my job is all..." She smiled sheepishly at Akio's reply, before shaking her head to regain her focus. "Ah- yes, of course! Please, follow me!"

She hurried to the door, glancing back to make sure he was following and tripping a little over a wooden plank sticking up from the floor, recovering herself and trying to pretend once again, that nothing had happened.

Once at the big double doors, she paused and turned around, preparing to deliver a grand introduction to the city- before one of the tour guides with a group moved past her, opening the doors instead and pushing his group out into the wide open midnight air. She turned around in a huff, looking ready to beat the tar out of the poor rat, who tried to quicken his group to get away from her.

"Stupid- ah- Welcome, to Nowhere!" She said, trying to recover the situation by outstretching her arms as the doors closed behind her.

"Gah! She cursed in frustration, turning to open them again, then holding them there for Akio to actually see where he was and leave the barn.

_It was a dazzling display of pleasing colors set on the backdrop of a midnight shimmering sky and a glowing seafoam ocean. In front of them, appeared to be a wharf, the concrete walkway across the road dropping into water and docks, crowded with all manner of ships and vessels jockeying for the most favorable mooring. Iron and steel airships hovered in the air just over the bay waiting to splash down between wooden sailboats. Some looked ultra modern and sleek, others were lined with pipes and tubes, while others yet contained no end of fancy decoration with no indication of a jet engine, propeller, or even a sail.

The small city, or large town, stretched around a sizable crescent bay, sprawling up a large hill all the way to the top, then curving around to each corner of the crescent atop of and below violent yet tamed cliffs.

The city itself was a bustling berg bathed in earthy tones and golden lights; of which appeared a mix of kerosene, candle, and lightbulbs and neon plasma, illuminating the rustic stone and wood architecture and narrow streets occasionally interrupted by wide avenues running from the dock to the top of the hill. There wasn't a single single story structure to be found, as space itself seemed a commodity with buildings stacked atop buildings, but in an architecturally pleasing way rather than haphazardly.

The people too, were a panoply of creatures of all shapes and sizes. There was a horse just down the street sporting thick furs looking more like a caveman than anything. Yet a group of wasp like insectoids walking up the street past the group were geared up in all black space suit like attire with sinister red markings and radios scratching and barking at them fixed to their chests.

The name 'Nowhere' really did seem like a terrible joke made at the expense of foreigners._


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I drank it and the potion had no effect* “wow who did they think they were trying to capture a regular dragon?”
> *I started to laugh then felt a little drowsy but shook it off*



The guinea pig serving the group noticed Universe's displeasure and approached the table. "Don't like the milk? Want some water instead?" She asked in an apologetic tone.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The guinea pig serving the group noticed Universe's displeasure and approached the table. "Don't like the milk? Want some water instead?" She asked in an apologetic tone.


“Can I have some wine instead?”


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : ... If that's how "law and order" works, then my dad was right. That has to be the biggest bullshit ever.
> 
> She shakes her head.
> 
> ...


“Okkkkkkkayyyy” *I said full of pride but at the same time not sure what else to say*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh- ha, well, just... doing my job is all..." She smiled sheepishly at Akio's reply, before shaking her head to regain her focus. "Ah- yes, of course! Please, follow me!"
> 
> She hurried to the door, glancing back to make sure he was following and tripping a little over a wooden plank sticking up from the floor, recovering herself and trying to pretend once again, that nothing had happened.
> 
> ...


_The Dewott nodded, smiling softly to the vixen before following her, looking around as he followed Hikari. He didn't mind her trips and stumbles, and slightly found them to be a little humorous, though he wasn't one to laugh at another's expense. Such thing would be a wrong calling, a betrayal to his whole character, so he stayed put, making sure to follow along, and do his best not to get in her way.

He watched the little commotion unfold, though didn't intervene, seeing as the situation basically handled itself already. He looked around, then bowed to her once more as he stepped through the door, saying thanks as he walked on out, looking around at the views that he got a clear look of.

Quite the extravagant design of various buildings, and such an area proved to be picturesque in terms of a solid look in the whole area. It was fascinating, something he rarely got to see often, and was quite surprised to see the various different assortments of land that he was exposed to. He looked back to Hikari, nodding at the view, his tail gently tapping the floor once more as he sighed in content, having been satiated with such a spectacle._

"Huh, seems the term Nowhere might be a slight understatement. There's quite the area here....land as far as the eye can see, with quite the spectacle of sights. All brilliantly doused in a chorus of lights and sounds....topped by quite the craftsmanship of ships, a dazzling view over to the sea....quite the area to reside in for sure," Akio concluded, nodding his approval, his paw patting his blade gently.

"You've been a fantastic guide so far Ms. Hikari. I'm honored you did your job with quite the bubbly attitude," the otter said respectfully, bowing to her calmly.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : FUCK OFF !
> 
> Following that is the sound of something break.
> People would see the elephant-taur beating up both the law-warrior rat and the deer earlier.
> ...





Universe said:


> “Okkkkkkkayyyy” *I said full of pride but at the same time not sure what else to say*


(OOC: hold up guys, now I'm all for cooperative storytelling, but I have to ask you not to unilaterally decide how characters I create behave. You have to let me decide their actions and behaviors. You're welcome to use new temporary bystanders and such though, but try not to take direct control of the one's I'm already using or have used pleae.)


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

(Ok)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (OOC: hold up guys, now I'm all for cooperative storytelling, but I have to ask you not to unilaterally decide how characters I create behave. You have to let me decide their actions and behaviors. You're welcome to use new temporary bystanders and such though, but try not to take direct control of the one's I'm already using or have used pleae.)


(my guy is just beating them up ; I never even decide what your chars would do, like scara wolf did)


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (my guy is just beating them up ; I never even decide what your chars would do, like scara wolf did)


(I promise, the lawyer is not going around just to harass Nemesis and his kids. They are also not going around picking fights with everyone. They have their own things to worry about, and the officer left the scene long ago to interact with another player)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (I promise, the lawyer is not going around just to harass Nemesis and his kids. They are also not going around picking fights with everyone. They have their own things to worry about, and the officer left the scene long ago to interact with another player)


(then I want to ask, what about when scara wolf just straight-up control your chars as well, such as saying where they've gone to and what they're doing ; as well as when she encountered the guards too)


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (then I want to ask, what about when scara wolf just straight-up control your chars as well, such as saying where they've gone to and what they're doing ; as well as when she encountered the guards too)


 (As far as I recall, the only two times she took control of characters was the first: when the drunkard was passing by and she claimed it was an illusion, and second when stating the guards were holding her. It's okay if your character _claims _another character is doing something, it doesn't make it true, only from the perspective of the character. Like poison in the glass. Universe can totally claim that's what he thinks is in the milk, and we can play off of that and work with it. But my characters weren't forced to do anything. I can follow up and admit theirs poison, or the server can just be confused and ask if milk makes the dragon sleepy or something)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (As far as I recall, the only two times she took control of characters was the first: when the drunkard was passing by and she claimed it was an illusion, and second when stating the guards were holding her. It's okay if your character _claims _another character is doing something, it doesn't make it true, only from the perspective of the character. Like poison in the glass. Universe can totally claim that's what he thinks is in the milk, and we can play off of that and work with it. But my characters weren't forced to do anything. I can follow up and admit theirs poison, or the server can just be confused and ask if milk makes the dragon sleepy or something)


(aye, noted)


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (As far as I recall, the only two times she took control of characters was the first: when the drunkard was passing by and she claimed it was an illusion, and second when stating the guards were holding her. It's okay if your character _claims _another character is doing something, it doesn't make it true, only from the perspective of the character. Like poison in the glass. Universe can totally claim that's what he thinks is in the milk, and we can play off of that and work with it. But my characters weren't forced to do anything. I can follow up and admit theirs poison, or the server can just be confused and ask if milk makes the dragon sleepy or something)


(It was a sleeping potion but Whatever)


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*The potion fully takes effect and the world started getting blurry*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I drank it and the potion had no effect* “wow who did they think they were trying to capture a regular dragon?”
> *I started to laugh then felt a little drowsy but shook it off*





Universe said:


> *The potion fully takes effect and the world started getting blurry*


Galaxy : ... H-hey, you OK ?

She watches as the dragon get more and more sleepy.

Galaxy : Don't tell me you're-...

She looks back at the milk, then at the dragon, and finally at the guinea pig.

Galaxy : What is in this milk ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : ... H-hey, you OK ?
> 
> She watches as the dragon get more and more sleepy.
> 
> ...


“What the?!”


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*I fell onto the floor fighting to stay awake*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : ... H-hey, you OK ?
> 
> She watches as the dragon get more and more sleepy.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I fell onto the floor fighting to stay awake*



"Eeep!" The server screeched in surprise. "H- hold on! Let me get you some water!" She said in a panic, hurrying to the back. 

"Ooooh, you not look so good..." Sticky replied with concern, patting Universe on the back, then crouching down to help him up until Galaxy intervened. "Why not sticky go get doctor yes!? Maybe they help?"

Without another word... the rat scurried off in a hurry, disappearing in an instant. That celestial coin of Universes he was flashing around, however, was now missing.

"Here! I got some water! W- will this help!?" The serving lady asked in a panic as she knealt down to try and help.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Eeep!" The server screeched in surprise. "H- hold on! Let me get you some water!" She said in a panic, hurrying to the back.
> 
> "Ooooh, you not look so good..." Sticky replied with concern, patting Universe on the back, then crouching down to help him up until Galaxy intervened. "Why not sticky go get doctor yes!? Maybe they help?"
> 
> ...


“My coin!” *I yelped as the whole world went black*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott nodded, smiling softly to the vixen before following her, looking around as he followed Hikari. He didn't mind her trips and stumbles, and slightly found them to be a little humorous, though he wasn't one to laugh at another's expense. Such thing would be a wrong calling, a betrayal to his whole character, so he stayed put, making sure to follow along, and do his best not to get in her way.
> 
> He watched the little commotion unfold, though didn't intervene, seeing as the situation basically handled itself already. He looked around, then bowed to her once more as he stepped through the door, saying thanks as he walked on out, looking around at the views that he got a clear look of.
> 
> ...



"Oh, well, you know, I'm just doing my job is all..." She blushed as she walked with him across the bay, pointing out the various eclectic store fronts with exotic sounding names. 

Despite all the hubbub and the chaotic crowds, from the sounds of it, everyone sounded oddly friendly, in their own strange ways. Everyone seemed eager to talk to complete strangers and tourists. 

But... someone of Akio's diligence and discipline would notice certain things... the lights, the marks from the flames indicated they were never turned off. Once more, the sparkling stars in the sky... weren't stars at all. They blinked in and out at random, reappearing elsewhere, almost like insects. 

"I have to admit, Nowhere is perhaps the most lovely place in all of Tartarus, aside from its occasional faults. And those... LOSERS that won't do their damn jobs!!" She shouted as one of the tour guides sat atop a barrel in an alleyway drinking some ail, startling him. 

"Ahem, but- Once you get to know the people here, there is quite a bit to offer." She said as the smells of the hospitality street began to waft their way, freshly baked bread, spices, and finely cooked meats on full tilt. 

Someone gasped as they stood behind the two of them. "Wowa- where did you get that sword!?" 

It was some insect looking soldier, clad in black 'power' armor with read markings. He had a sword as well, but it looked like a short sword breaker with a cable attached to his backpack. The wasp marveled at Akio's weapon. 

"Is that from smithy street!?" He asked, excited at the idea of getting his hands on one.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Eeep!" The server screeched in surprise. "H- hold on! Let me get you some water!" She said in a panic, hurrying to the back.
> 
> "Ooooh, you not look so good..." Sticky replied with concern, patting Universe on the back, then crouching down to help him up until Galaxy intervened. "Why not sticky go get doctor yes!? Maybe they help?"
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “My coin!” *I yelped as the whole world went black*


When Galaxy hears Universe, the rat is already gone with the coin.
... Only to run into someone right outside.
That elephant taur.
There are bruises all over him, seemingly from a pretty bad fight a while ago. The injuries are still new, and certainly from powerful magic. He looks as if he was in a bar fight against all champions of all gods in this realm, and he was on the receiving end of their most powerful attacks, thrown at him.
And to top it off, he doesn't let off any sort of magic energy himself, he seems like he just ate all those attacks with his pure natural resistance and toughness, and still walked out as the last one standing.
In his hand, a shotgun. Nothing more and nothingless.
He doesn't say anything, only extends his other hand, towards the rat. But it's pretty certain he's seen what happened, and definitely heard whqt Universe said.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*I was still unconscious and unable to move I would remember nothing of what happened*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh, well, you know, I'm just doing my job is all..." She blushed as she walked with him across the bay, pointing out the various eclectic store fronts with exotic sounding names.
> 
> Despite all the hubbub and the chaotic crowds, from the sounds of it, everyone sounded oddly friendly, in their own strange ways. Everyone seemed eager to talk to complete strangers and tourists.
> 
> ...


_Akio smiled and nodded as he walked along the bay, looking out at the electric stories that she had pointed to, gazing at the names. Why do folks always come up with the most lavish, exquisite names? Maybe a marketing strategy.

However, he had noticed the longer he looked at the place, the more things stuck out to him, and confused him more than anything. Tilting his head, his gaze shifted to the sky, noting the rather odd flickering stars in the sky. He knew he wasn't a drinker, so that definitely stuck out like a sore thumb. The other thing to note on the suspicion side of things was the lights, showing how they never ceased in their ever bright texture. Curious..._

"Hmm, I see...," Akio said, looking over at the man whom she had startled, unable to help but smirk a bit. "Noted, I'll keep that in mind," the Dewott said calmly, looking over at the view, his nose catching the waft of the scents, making him look over at the breads, the spices, and all the other pleasant aromas that graced his nose.

_He was caught off guard a little by the sound of someone behind them, calmly checking as to not cause a panic, not wanting to strike first. He smiled a bit as the wasp marveled over his katana, glancing down at it with a soft fanged grin._

"I acquired Fotichudo, this katana, from an Emperor of a faraway land. It was not purchased anywhere from my recollection," the otter responded, giving a polite smile to the creature.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was still unconscious and unable to move I would remember nothing of what happened*





PC Master Race said:


> When Galaxy hears Universe, the rat is already gone with the coin.
> ... Only to run into someone right outside.
> That elephant taur.
> There are bruises all over him, seemingly from a pretty bad fight a while ago. The injuries are still new, and certainly from powerful magic. He looks as if he was in a bar fight against all champions of all gods in this realm, and he was on the receiving end of their most powerful attacks, thrown at him.
> ...



The server, not knowing what else to do throws a few cold glasses of water on Universes face as she knelt there with Galaxy. 

Meanwhile, just outside, Sticky gave a nervous grin, cowering quite a bit. "Oh, ha ha! Can sticky help big friend? Sticky must go to find doctor for lizards inside! Maybe you go find one yes?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The server, not knowing what else to do throws a few cold glasses of water on Universes face as she knelt there with Galaxy.
> 
> Meanwhile, just outside, Sticky gave a nervous grin, cowering quite a bit. "Oh, ha ha! Can sticky help big friend? Sticky must go to find doctor for lizards inside! Maybe you go find one yes?"


*I groaned and sputtered* “where am I?” *I asked as light almost blinded me* “Ah! What happened?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Akio smiled and nodded as he walked along the bay, looking out at the electric stories that she had pointed to, gazing at the names. Why do folks always come up with the most lavish, exquisite names? Maybe a marketing strategy.
> 
> However, he had noticed the longer he looked at the place, the more things stuck out to him, and confused him more than anything. Tilting his head, his gaze shifted to the sky, noting the rather odd flickering stars in the sky. He knew he wasn't a drinker, so that definitely stuck out like a sore thumb. The other thing to note on the suspicion side of things was the lights, showing how they never ceased in their ever bright texture. Curious..._
> 
> ...



"A named blade I see? Forgive my rudeness then." The tall wasp bowed to Akio. "Unless my eyes deceive me, that blade can cut through armor twice as thick as mine. Not like the garbage standard issue I have..." He groused as he pat his own sword. 

"But of course!" Hikari smiled widely, as if boasting on Akio's behalf. "Our friend here is obviously a noble warrior! No doubt an adventurer and hero of high caliber."

"I see." The other warrior nodded. "A shame I don't have any training swords aboard our submarine, else I'd love to spar with an outerworlder with some metal on his chest. And uh- it would have to be training swords... already made that mistake once before!"

He chuckled and tapped the side of his triangular insectoid face hidden under an armored helmet. "But if you're looking for a challange, I hear the Wrathites set up a gladiator arena on the other side of the island." 

"Don't be silly," Hikari dismissed. "Sir Akio would never stoop so low as to spar with such brutes, surely."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The server, not knowing what else to do throws a few cold glasses of water on Universes face as she knelt there with Galaxy.
> 
> Meanwhile, just outside, Sticky gave a nervous grin, cowering quite a bit. "Oh, ha ha! Can sticky help big friend? Sticky must go to find doctor for lizards inside! Maybe you go find one yes?"


The elephant grunts and rumbles as he grits his teeth, sounding tired and pained, but still standing.

Nemesis : ... That's... my son's coin... Give. Back.

He glares at the rat, as if staring down at a thief that just stole away a gift he bought for his son's birthday. His hand remains extended towards the rat, although slightly shaking due to his injuries.



Universe said:


> *I groaned and sputtered* “where am I?” *I asked as light almost blinded me* “Ah! What happened?”


Galaxy : There was sleeping potion in the milk. Who put it in the milk ?

She looks at the waitress, concerned for her brother's safety and annoyed at this incident.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The elephant grunts and rumbles as he grits his teeth, sounding tired and pained, but still standing.
> 
> Nemesis : ... That's... my son's coin... Give. Back.
> 
> ...


“I uh thought so OH my head why can’t I move”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The elephant grunts and rumbles as he grits his teeth, sounding tired and pained, but still standing.
> 
> Nemesis : ... That's... my son's coin... Give. Back.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “I uh thought so OH my head why can’t I move”



"I- I don't know!" The server said in a panic. "You guys were the ones talking to a rat named Sticky!"

Meanwhile, outside, with the rat named Sticky, presumably with fingers, practically layed against the ground with how much he was cowering in front of Nemesis. 

"Ooooh! Ha! Yes! Course! Just big misunderstand yes? Sticky find coin on floor! Thought it from other person!" He assured Nemesis, reaching behind his back to fumble with his pouches. 

"One moment, and Sticky clear up! Just- finding right where he put! Promise!" He tried to assure Nemesis.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "I- I don't know!" The server said in a panic. "You guys were the ones talking to a rat named Sticky!"
> 
> Meanwhile, outside, with the rat named Sticky, presumably with fingers, practically layed against the ground with how much he was cowering in front of Nemesis.
> 
> ...


“I WILL HAVE YOUR HAND FOR THIS!”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "A named blade I see? Forgive my rudeness then." The tall wasp bowed to Akio. "Unless my eyes deceive me, that blade can cut through armor twice as thick as mine. Not like the garbage standard issue I have..." He groused as he pat his own sword.
> 
> "But of course!" Hikari smiled widely, as if boasting on Akio's behalf. "Our friend here is obviously a noble warrior! No doubt an adventurer and hero of high caliber."
> 
> ...


_The Dewott bowed back in respect, smiling as he straightened back up, thinking ot over. Katanas were strong, though it largely depended on who wielded the blade. Many katanas are delicate weapons, and can be broken easily by that of an unskilled hand. Only the trained can use such a blade of precision and balance._

"There's no need to apologize. It is completely fair for you to say such things. And any blade may be potent in combat, though largely depending on who wields it ultimately determines the overall longevity," Akio said, giving advice to a fellow swordsman. 

_Though, he felt a bit confused as he listened to Hikari, tilting his head a bit. In a way, she was right. He was a samurai from a long distant land, one who still held the traditions of feudal Japan, hence his katana. He had told neither of them that, but felt it would be proper to do so. After all, it would clarify his standing as a warrior, and establish who he was._

"Indeed. I am a samurai on the acting notion of an Emperor. I am his personal guard," the otter said, listening to the mention of a spar, and the individuals who participate there. He hadn't had a good challenge in a while, and it would serve as a good notion to practice his swordsmanship, a chance to see if he was as good as he had trained for.

"Perhaps one day we can spar fellow. And spars can be friendly. I'm sure there's nothing depraved about such combat. Though an arena may be plausible," the Dewott chuckled, thinking about that in his head. A samurai in a gladiator ring? He preferred a more dignified match, like a one-on-one in a garden or something, since arenas seemed rather...brutish and vain.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*The celestial diamond coin was pure gold 10 inches in diameter and had a diamond on one side and my face on the other* “that coin was the last thing I ever got from my celestial parents”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "I- I don't know!" The server said in a panic. "You guys were the ones talking to a rat named Sticky!"
> 
> Meanwhile, outside, with the rat named Sticky, presumably with fingers, practically layed against the ground with how much he was cowering in front of Nemesis.
> 
> ...


Nemesis puts the gun away, then grabs the rat with just one hand. His grip is only tight enough to make sure the rat can't escape, since he's pretty tired... but he's also tired and impatient with the rat's attempt to fool him.

Nemesis : Give it back. Now.

He glares at the rat.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*I was still trying to move*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott bowed back in respect, smiling as he straightened back up, thinking ot over. Katanas were strong, though it largely depended on who wielded the blade. Many katanas are delicate weapons, and can be broken easily by that of an unskilled hand. Only the trained can use such a blade of precision and balance._
> 
> "There's no need to apologize. It is completely fair for you to say such things. And any blade may be potent in combat, though largely depending on who wields it ultimately determines the overall longevity," Akio said, giving advice to a fellow swordsman.
> 
> ...


"Oh, yes, of course!" Hikari replied as if it were obvious. "A friendly match against a few eager ruffians would be no match for a swordsmen like you!"

"Right you are friend. My swordplay is hardly that of legends, admittedly, my strength is more in marksmanship. Were I come from, being good with a blade used to mean you were bad at wielding a rifle or a bow, there was no end of ridicule." He chuckled. "But, I suppose times change rather quickly. Not that I mind, we've come to learn the importance of swordsmanship. I rather enjoy the flow."

"Ah, but sorry to keep you. You must be busy, and I'm just rambling on. Well met!" He said, nodding to Akio and Hikari before turning to leave.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis puts the gun away, then grabs the rat with just one hand. His grip is only tight enough to make sure the rat can't escape, since he's pretty tired... but he's also tired and impatient with the rat's attempt to fool him.
> 
> Nemesis : Give it back. Now.
> 
> He glares at the rat.





Universe said:


> *I was still trying to move*



"Okay! Okay!" Sticky replied quickly.

He pulled out a pouch, presumably with the coin. Instead of giving it to Nemesis- he tossed it off to the side, opposite of Nemesis' free arm!

Another triad jumped into the air and snatched the pouch, not skipping a beat, and darting across the street at lightning rat speed into an alleyway. The scheme was clearly a tactic they had practiced and used multiple times before...


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

“MY COIN NO NO NO NO NOOOOO” *I started to cry*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh, yes, of course!" Hikari replied as if it were obvious. "A friendly match against a few eager ruffians would be no match for a swordsmen like you!"
> 
> "Right you are friend. My swordplay is hardly that of legends, admittedly, my strength is more in marksmanship. Were I come from, being good with a blade used to mean you were bad at wielding a rifle or a bow, there was no end of ridicule." He chuckled. "But, I suppose times change rather quickly. Not that I mind, we've come to learn the importance of swordsmanship. I rather enjoy the flow."
> 
> "Ah, but sorry to keep you. You must be busy, and I'm just rambling on. Well met!" He said, nodding to Akio and Hikari before turning to leave.


_The Dewott nodded, smiling a bit as he glanced over at Hikari, keeping his puzzled perplexed manner to himself. She seemed oddly keen to agree and boast on his behalf, it was almost humorous! Maybe he'd question it sometime, though for now, he let her be. It was quite amusing to watch in a way, like watching a kid vouch for their hero._

"Agreed Hikari, though ruffians or not, I see all adversaries as my equal. Also, it is good that you have a designated role. As long as it is one that you enjoy, and that you can truly revel in, then that's the one for you. Worry not what others may say, since that is simply their words, but don't let their belittling remarks wear you down from what you know is your best stand point," Akio said knowingly, wondering as to why this wasps' people would jump to sch hastened conclusions.

"Very well. Be seeing you," the otter said politely, bowing once more as he watched the insect leave. "Be safe on your travels."


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*I was soon able to move and in anger I smashed the table legs* “I WANT MY COIN BACK NOW!”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott nodded, smiling a bit as he glanced over at Hikari, keeping his puzzled perplexed manner to himself. She seemed oddly keen to agree and boast on his behalf, it was almost humorous! Maybe he'd question it sometime, though for now, he let her be. It was quite amusing to watch in a way, like watching a kid vouch for their hero._
> 
> "Agreed Hikari, though ruffians or not, I see all adversaries as my equal. Also, it is good that you have a designated role. As long as it is one that you enjoy, and that you can truly revel in, then that's the one for you. Worry not what others may say, since that is simply their words, but don't let their belittling remarks wear you down from what you know is your best stand point," Akio said knowingly, wondering as to why this wasps' people would jump to sch hastened conclusions.
> 
> "Very well. Be seeing you," the otter said politely, bowing once more as he watched the insect leave. "Be safe on your travels."



Hikari just stared at Akio with giant eyes and a wide wonderous grin with her paws clasped together. "So wise!"

As the insect left, a rat concealed in deep blue assassin's robes darted past the two of them, its arms outstretched behind him as he crouched low in his stance. He was wrapped in several bandoleers of kunai, with a triangle logo on his hood and a mask concealing his face. The rat darted into an alley up ahead, clearly up to no good, but quickly responding to a problem.

"Ugh... rude... please forgive Nowhere. The triads like to stir trouble from time to time, but they keep the other more unsavory types away with their crime." She explained, gesturing to where the rat assassin had disappeared.

"Now sir, where to next? Gear Street? Hospitality Row? Oooh! Perhaps the shadow district for a few... lovely potions?" She smiled widely. "I'd love to show them all to you!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Okay! Okay!" Sticky replied quickly.
> 
> He pulled out a pouch, presumably with the coin. Instead of giving it to Nemesis- he tossed it off to the side, opposite of Nemesis' free arm!
> 
> Another triad jumped into the air and snatched the pouch, not skipping a beat, and darting across the street at lightning rat speed into an alleyway. The scheme was clearly a tactic they had practiced and used multiple times before...





Universe said:


> “MY COIN NO NO NO NO NOOOOO” *I started to cry*


Nemesis definitely didn't expect that.
He could feel his heart racing as he hears his son crying inside the cafe.
But he doesn't even look upset or pissed. Still the same blank expression, he simply drops the rat down, and silently walks off. But as he walks off, he takes out his shotgun too.
Just then, Sticky feels something sharp pinching at his tail and dragging him inside the cafe.
It's Galaxy.
She pulls him in and just ties his tail up a clothes hanger on the wall. Not so much as to prevent him from escaping, but more to give a public message that he's a thief, for everyone inside the cafe to see.



Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott nodded, smiling a bit as he glanced over at Hikari, keeping his puzzled perplexed manner to himself. She seemed oddly keen to agree and boast on his behalf, it was almost humorous! Maybe he'd question it sometime, though for now, he let her be. It was quite amusing to watch in a way, like watching a kid vouch for their hero._
> 
> "Agreed Hikari, though ruffians or not, I see all adversaries as my equal. Also, it is good that you have a designated role. As long as it is one that you enjoy, and that you can truly revel in, then that's the one for you. Worry not what others may say, since that is simply their words, but don't let their belittling remarks wear you down from what you know is your best stand point," Akio said knowingly, wondering as to why this wasps' people would jump to sch hastened conclusions.
> 
> "Very well. Be seeing you," the otter said politely, bowing once more as he watched the insect leave. "Be safe on your travels."





Silverthunder said:


> Hikari just stared at Akio with giant eyes and a wide wonderous grin with her paws clasped together. "So wise!"
> 
> As the insect left, a rat concealed in deep blue assassin's robes darted past the two of them, its arms outstretched behind him as he crouched low in his stance. He was wrapped in several bandoleers of kunai, with a triangle logo on his hood and a mask concealing his face. The rat darted into an alley up ahead, clearly up to no good, but quickly responding to a problem.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, they could see a hulking elephant walking past the street with a gun in his hands, and injuries all over his body. Burned marks, frostbitten, electrocution, slashes, cuts, bruises, and many more.
But he has a blank, emotionless, almost cold-blooded expression, as he heads towards the alleys. He looks as if he's going on a rat genocide.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*my expression hardened with an expression so fierce it sent fear into everyone’s hearts* “I Warned you mess with my coin and I would slice off your hand and damn the consequences!”


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

“What’s the saying again oh that’s right an eye for an eye” *I then walked up to sticky and unsheathed my right claw on my index finger* “this isn’t harassing this is justice”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Hikari just stared at Akio with giant eyes and a wide wonderous grin with her paws clasped together. "So wise!"
> 
> As the insect left, a rat concealed in deep blue assassin's robes darted past the two of them, its arms outstretched behind him as he crouched low in his stance. He was wrapped in several bandoleers of kunai, with a triangle logo on his hood and a mask concealing his face. The rat darted into an alley up ahead, clearly up to no good, but quickly responding to a problem.
> 
> ...


_The otter couldn't help but smile a bit. It was nice having someone look up to him like this. Now he understood what the Emperor was like, having all those followers who respected the very whim of his command. So that's leadership, and it seemed to rub off well on him.

Though, he glanced over at the rat, whom he managed to get a look at before he had ran off into the alley, tilting his head in question. Just what in the world was a creature like that doing? As he listened to the vixen speak, he noted the fact that she had said something about triads, and knew full well that they mean nothing but the most repugnant kind of trouble. And trouble like that needed to be dealt with, quickly._

"Triads you say? So that one was a member of such gang? Huh....I'll make note of that..," the Dewott mumbled, which served as a further notion to keep his belongings close. 

"You may show me whatever you desire. You are the guide after all, and I follow your lead since you know so much about this area," Akio said, unable to help but glance back at the alley, perplexed and troubled by such heinous crimes left to be sorted at random.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis definitely didn't expect that.
> He could feel his heart racing as he hears his son crying inside the cafe.
> But he doesn't even look upset or pissed. Still the same blank expression, he simply drops the rat down, and silently walks off. But as he walks off, he takes out his shotgun too.
> Just then, Sticky feels something sharp pinching at his tail and dragging him inside the cafe.
> ...


_The Dewott looked over his shoulder, seeing the massive elephant proceed down the street, looking over at the mortal wounds on his body. This definitely wasn't some run of the mill fellow, that seemed like someone on a mission...dedicated, yet the fury was etched on his face, like a cold soldier longing for home...yet fighting for what he believed in. Except he seemed to be pursuing someone....that rat! He must've stolen something from the elephant, and was keen on getting it back. Ever concerned, Akio watched on, not wanting to intervene in his business, seeing as he was dead set on a mission._


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*I grabbed Sticky’s hand and made my finger glow redhot then sliced it off in one go the heat cauterizing the wound*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “What’s the saying again oh that’s right an eye for an eye” *I then walked up to sticky and unsheathed my right claw on my index finger* “this isn’t harassing this is justice”



"No no no! Wait wait wait!" He cried out, trying to hide his hands under his arms as he dangled their helplessly. "I tell you where cat is for free! Just let Sticky gohoho!"



PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis definitely didn't expect that.
> He could feel his heart racing as he hears his son crying inside the cafe.
> But he doesn't even look upset or pissed. Still the same blank expression, he simply drops the rat down, and silently walks off. But as he walks off, he takes out his shotgun too.
> Just then, Sticky feels something sharp pinching at his tail and dragging him inside the cafe.
> ...



The alleyway was a veritable warren, cluttered with refuse and debris. It would be easy to get lost in such a place, and many of the turns were too tight for someone like Nemesis to travel down, and even a normal sized fellow in some cases. 

As he searched, one of the triads poked his head over the side of the roof, before hurdling several kunai at Nemesis, before disappearing again.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "No no no! Wait wait wait!" He cried out, trying to hide his hands under his arms as he dangled their helplessly. "I tell you where cat is for free! Just let Sticky gohoho!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“You messed with the wrong celestial dragon that coin WAS THE LAST THING MY CELESTIAL PARENTS EVER GAVE ME BEFORE THEY WERE MURDERED!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "No no no! Wait wait wait!" He cried out, trying to hide his hands under his arms as he dangled their helplessly. "I tell you where cat is for free! Just let Sticky gohoho!"


Galaxy : Save your breath.

She snaps at the rat. Clearly pissed at what he did.




Silverthunder said:


> The alleyway was a veritable warren, cluttered with refuse and debris. It would be easy to get lost in such a place, and many of the turns were too tight for someone like Nemesis to travel down, and even a normal sized fellow in some cases.
> 
> As he searched, one of the triads poked his head over the side of the roof, before hurdling several kunai at Nemesis, before disappearing again.


As Nemesis looks around the alley, he gets several kunai right at him. Some of them even hit the injuries on his body. But he doesn't even groan or grunt at the pain.
And just 0.01 second after the attacker disappears, Nemesis immediately opens fire with a gunshot at that direction, which is dangerously close. Even one pellet could be enough for a rat to lose a hand.
But he knows he's missed, so he decides for something else.
He drops several smoke bombs in the alley.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _he otter couldn't help but smile a bit. It was nice having someone look up to him like this. Now he understood what the Emperor was like, having all those followers who respected the very whim of his command. So that's leadership, and it seemed to rub off well on him.
> 
> Though, he glanced over at the rat, whom he managed to get a look at before he had ran off into the alley, tilting his head in question. Just what in the world was a creature like that doing? As he listened to the vixen speak, he noted the fact that she had said something about triads, and knew full well that they mean nothing but the most repugnant kind of trouble. And trouble like that needed to be dealt with, quickly._
> 
> "Triads you say? So that one was a member of such gang? Huh....I'll make note of that..," the Dewott mumbled, which served as a further notion to keep his belongings close.



"Ah, yes, sadly. Rats are the most prolific species in Tartarus. Ratkin pride themselves on ingenuity and secrecy. But if there weren't triads, there would be plague bearers... nasty lot. Err, literally and figuratively of course. Triads serve the god of shadows, while Plague Bearers serve the god of pestilence and growth." She explained.



Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott looked over his shoulder, seeing the massive elephant proceed down the street, looking over at the mortal wounds on his body. This definitely wasn't some run of the mill fellow, that seemed like someone on a mission...dedicated, yet the fury was etched on his face, like a cold soldier longing for home...yet fighting for what he believed in. Except he seemed to be pursuing someone....that rat! He must've stolen something from the elephant, and was keen on getting it back. Ever concerned, Akio watched on, not wanting to intervene in his business, seeing as he was dead set on a mission._



Hikari noticed Akio spotting the battered elephant on the warpath, and pulled him to turn him in the other direction. "Ah- you know, why don't we let those fellows sort themselves out? That lot has been nothing but trouble! If you ask me, they deserve what they get! One of them tried to eat me, they started fights with several locals AND attacked a guard! I don't even want to know how much damage they've caused in between!" She huffed indignantly. 

"We'll skip hospitality street for now..." She concluded. "next stop, Shadow District! It has the most lovely park..." 

She fluttered her eyes as she looked over at him.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*I roared so loud it could be heard down the street it was a roar of a celestial dragon who is traumatized* “IS THIS HOW YOU TREAT SOMEONE WITH PTSD YOU HAVE NO HONNOR!”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ah, yes, sadly. Rats are the most prolific species in Tartarus. Ratkin pride themselves on ingenuity and secrecy. But if there weren't triads, there would be plague bearers... nasty lot. Err, literally and figuratively of course. Triads serve the god of shadows, while Plague Bearers serve the god of pestilence and growth." She explained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Hmm.....I see. So they are quite the troublesome bunch then? Very well...perhaps I'll see to it to deal with them myself. Such cretins cannot be allowed in such an area...especially if they utilize their talents for evil. Sanctification might be of an order....but I'll save that for later then...," Akio mumbled, shaking his head at the sight of the rats being as rile as could be.

_He tilted his head as he looked at Hikari, then looking back at the others after being pulled the other way. He found it hard to believe that they would try such things, but at the same time, it would be best to get the other half of the story. But he seemed to be on a mission...perhaps interrupting him for questions might be out of the question. Should he let them go, or choose to go after them? He looked back to the vixen, curious as to why she fluttered her eyes, but paid no mind to it._

"Hmm....if they are as troublesome as you say, should be ask them about it later? Perhaps there could be more to this story then one would seem...," the Dewott suggested, intent on why this scene was unfolding. That hulking elephant definitely didn't seem like a local, nor was the dragon who accompanied him. Or should questions wait?


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You messed with the wrong celestial dragon that coin WAS THE LAST THING MY CELESTIAL PARENTS EVER GAVE ME BEFORE THEY WERE MURDERED!”





PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Save your breath.
> 
> She snaps at the rat. Clearly pissed at what he did.



"Okay okay! What else can sticky do!? He do anything! Promise!" He pleaded with the two of them.



PC Master Race said:


> As Nemesis looks around the alley, he gets several kunai right at him. Some of them even hit the injuries on his body. But he doesn't even groan or grunt at the pain.
> And just 0.01 second after the attacker disappears, Nemesis immediately opens fire with a gunshot at that direction, which is dangerously close. Even one pellet could be enough for a rat to lose a hand.
> But he knows he's missed, so he decides for something else.
> He drops several smoke bombs in the alley.



It was a hit- at least partially. The assassin came tumbling down from the roof clutching his chest where he was hit, and falling into a pile of garbage bags behind Nemesis as he hit the smoke. Firing that quick was definitely more than the rat could handle. But from the look of him- it wasn't the one who had taken the coin.

"Hey dude! Watch out!" Someone shouted from a nearby window, a black bird poked his head out the window. "I saw three gutter runners just a second ago! One of them had a warplock rifle!"


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Okay okay! What else can sticky do!? He do anything! Promise!" He pleaded with the two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The rat had triggered a flashback and I got extremely aggressive* “DON’T EVER SAY THAT AGAIN I BEGGED AND PLEADED TO THE ASSASSINS NOT TO KILL MY PARENTS BUT THEY DIDN’T LISTEN TO ME!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> It was a hit- at least partially. The assassin came tumbling down from the roof clutching his chest where he was hit, and falling into a pile of garbage bags behind Nemesis as he hit the smoke. Firing that quick was definitely more than the rat could handle. But from the look of him- it wasn't the one who had taken the coin.
> 
> "Hey dude! Watch out!" Someone shouted from a nearby window, a black bird poked his head out the window. "I saw three gutter runners just a second ago! One of them had a warplock rifle!"


Nemesis doesn't even look behind him when the rat falls down, or look up when the bird peeks out.
And he definitely has no concern at the mention of the rifle.

Nemesis : Thanks.

His voice, clearly not of the shy and wuiet fellow he was when he first came here anymore.
As he heads towards the direction given by the bird, he simply drops another garbage bag on the assassin.




Silverthunder said:


> "Okay okay! What else can sticky do!? He do anything! Promise!" He pleaded with the two of them.


The beast snaps again.

Galaxy : Save it. When our dad returns, we'll deal with you accordingly.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> "Hmm.....I see. So they are quite the troublesome bunch then? Very well...perhaps I'll see to it to deal with them myself. Such cretins cannot be allowed in such an area...especially if they utilize their talents for evil. Sanctification might be of an order....but I'll save that for later then...," Akio mumbled, shaking his head at the sight of the rats being as rile as could be.
> 
> _He tilted his head as he looked at Hikari, then looking back at the others after being pulled the other way. He found it hard to believe that they would try such things, but at the same time, it would be best to get the other half of the story. But he seemed to be on a mission...perhaps interrupting him for questions might be out of the question. Should he let them go, or choose to go after them? He looked back to the vixen, curious as to why she fluttered her eyes, but paid no mind to it._
> 
> "Hmm....if they are as troublesome as you say, should be ask them about it later? Perhaps there could be more to this story then one would seem...," the Dewott suggested, intent on why this scene was unfolding. That hulking elephant definitely didn't seem like a local, nor was the dragon who accompanied him. Or should questions wait?



"I'm afraid so. This place isn't like Strifo or Kiklia, some don't tolerate that madness, you know for obvious reason." She added. "But nowhere is supposed to be sort of... neutral, in a way." 

She bit her lip in delight at his response though. "Oh, you are so wise and no-" She was cut off as she watched something walk behind him and up the street. Akio could hear the sound of heavy armor clanking together. 

"Ah! Okay! Very right! Let's go quickly now! No need to loiter!" She tried to pull him along faster as bystanders started to run in every direction. 

Three massive rats the size of minotaurs, lumbered towards the restaurant this all started at, clad in blue samurai like armor. The one in the middle had a massive drum on his back, with a belt of green glowing ammunition feeding into a minigun! The other two had tower shields and long bardiches dripping a green poison.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The rat had triggered a flashback and I got extremely aggressive* “DON’T EVER SAY THAT AGAIN I BEGGED AND PLEADED TO THE ASSASSINS NOT TO KILL MY PARENTS BUT THEY DIDN’T LISTEN TO ME!”





PC Master Race said:


> The beast snaps again.
> 
> Galaxy : Save it. When our dad returns, we'll deal with you accordingly.



"What if Sticky tell you where friends keep treasure!? Then you get it easy yes!?" He nodded as if he was answering for them.



PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis doesn't even look behind him when the rat falls down, or look up when the bird peeks out.
> And he definitely has no concern at the mention of the rifle.
> 
> Nemesis : Thanks.
> ...



As he rounded a corner a green light streamed across the alley like a lazer, instant like lightning, right past his face, enough for him to feel the warmth of the green bullet trail as the round impacted the corner of a nearby house and went through several walls deep.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

“You have no idea how much that coin means to me”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "I'm afraid so. This place isn't like Strifo or Kiklia, some don't tolerate that madness, you know for obvious reason." She added. "But nowhere is supposed to be sort of... neutral, in a way."
> 
> She bit her lip in delight at his response though. "Oh, you are so wise and no-" She was cut off as she watched something walk behind him and up the street. Akio could hear the sound of heavy armor clanking together.
> 
> ...


"I see...so that's something I'll deal with. Very well, I'll sort the vermin out myself....one at a time...but I'll do so later," the Dewott said, blinking as she pulled him along, though curious as to the sound of armor clinking.

"Huh? What's wrong?," Akio asked, running along with her, wondering where she was trying to head to. "Is it danger? Rapidly approaching retaliation of the sorts?," the otter questioned, still wondering what exactly was going on. Though, he allowed himself to be pulled along, still in confusion as to what was taking place.

"Is something the matter? Is anyone in peril?," Akio asked as he quickened his pace with her, puzzled beyond belief. What an odd place this was, and with little context as well!


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "What if Sticky tell you where friends keep treasure!? Then you get it easy yes!?" He nodded as if he was answering for them.
> 
> 
> 
> As he rounded a corner a green light streamed across the alley like a lazer, instant like lightning, right past his face, enough for him to feel the warmth of the green bullet trail as the round impacted the corner of a nearby house and went through several walls deep.


“Fine but I’m not letting you go”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> As he rounded a corner a green light streamed across the alley like a lazer, instant like lightning, right past his face, enough for him to feel the warmth of the green bullet trail as the round impacted the corner of a nearby house and went through several walls deep.


Nemesis stops when he gets the lightning-speed laser shot just going right past his face. He sees that it's drilled pretty damn deep into the walls.
And while he can't find who shot it, he could tell the direction thanks to his unique 3rd-person view.
He takes out a riot shield in his left hand, and swaps his heavy shotgun for a sawed-off shotgun.
He also deploys a combat drone and a killer satellite high in the air for better cover fire, and to find the attackers better.



Silverthunder said:


> Three massive rats the size of minotaurs, lumbered towards the restaurant this all started at, clad in blue samurai like armor. The one in the middle had a massive drum on his back, with a belt of green glowing ammunition feeding into a minigun! The other two had tower shields and long bardiches dripping a green poison.


Galaxy sees the oversized rats, but doesn't really bother. She doesn't think there could possibly be any relation between those gigantic rats, and the tiny one in here.
But, samurai armor and a minigun, is a different story.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> "I see...so that's something I'll deal with. Very well, I'll sort the vermin out myself....one at a time...but I'll do so later," the Dewott said, blinking as she pulled him along, though curious as to the sound of armor clinking.
> 
> "Huh? What's wrong?," Akio asked, running along with her, wondering where she was trying to head to. "Is it danger? Rapidly approaching retaliation of the sorts?," the otter questioned, still wondering what exactly was going on. Though, he allowed himself to be pulled along, still in confusion as to what was taking place.
> 
> "Is something the matter? Is anyone in peril?," Akio asked as he quickened his pace with her, puzzled beyond belief. What an odd place this was, and with little context as well!



"Ah- well, you see, I'm just really excited to get to that park!" She claimed smiling widely. "And _some _people around here take things just... a little too far sometimes! Just that- quirky Tartarian way I suppose!"

"Really now, you shouldn't worry so much about the Triads. They'll sort themselves out, and I'm sure the Guild will respond soon to put an end to whatever mess they plan on causing with that heavy weaponry!" She assured him. "So, off topic and totally random, do you happen to have a lo-"

An explosion of weapons fire boomed through the air back up the street-!


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Fine but I’m not letting you go”





PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy sees the oversized rats, but doesn't really bother. She doesn't think there could possibly be any relation between those gigantic rats, and the tiny one in here.
> But, samurai armor and a minigun, is a different story.



"But but- that how deal work! Let Sticky go, he show you stash, yes!?"

Just outside the monstrous rats lumbered into position. The minigunner aimed straight at the restaurant and opened up! He cackled as he fired his deadly weapon at the storefront, blasting through the walls and windows alike like paper, raking the building from left to right and back again in a wild hail of deadly green lead, with no regard for any innocent cook, sever, or customer minding their own business!

The bullets tore through the stone walls, the metal kitchen appliances, and the rat they had tied by the tail to the rack- killing their own in the insane attack!


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis stops when he gets the lightning-speed laser shot just going right past his face. He sees that it's drilled pretty damn deep into the walls.
> And while he can't find who shot it, he could tell the direction thanks to his unique 3rd-person view.
> He takes out a riot shield in his left hand, and swaps his heavy shotgun for a sawed-off shotgun.
> He also deploys a combat drone and a killer satellite high in the air for better cover fire, and to find the attackers better.



For some reason, the satellite wasn't working. It didn't exist, at least not in Tartarus. As if, there was something high above blocking it, something massive... but that was something for another time.

As he rounded the corner, shield up, the sniper vanished. But, Nemesis could get the feeling they weren't done with each other.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ah- well, you see, I'm just really excited to get to that park!" She claimed smiling widely. "And _some _people around here take things just... a little too far sometimes! Just that- quirky Tartarian way I suppose!"
> 
> "Really now, you shouldn't worry so much about the Triads. They'll sort themselves out, and I'm sure the Guild will respond soon to put an end to whatever mess they plan on causing with that heavy weaponry!" She assured him. "So, off topic and totally random, do you happen to have a lo-"
> 
> An explosion of weapons fire boomed through the air back up the street-!


_Akio blinked in surprise and confusion, of course seeing through this facade. it would be clear to anyone that this was either panic, or just fear, which was understandable for the most part. Still, he at least acknowledged the fact that she wanted to get out of here, so he abode that at least._

"I see. And this poses no concern for us later along the line in any way? If so, I'd like to know, just in case that might risk your safety. I'll be sure that none of these rats would be as cruel as to lay a finger upon you," the Dewott said, his ears shooting up from the deafening explosion that went off.

"And you *positive *we don't have to worry about that?..."


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*I was still staring at Sticky not blinking*


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "But but- that how deal work! Let Sticky go, he show you stash, yes!?"
> 
> Just outside the monstrous rats lumbered into position. The minigunner aimed straight at the restaurant and opened up! He cackled as he fired his deadly weapon at the storefront, blasting through the walls and windows alike like paper, raking the building from left to right and back again in a wild hail of deadly green lead, with no regard for any innocent cook, sever, or customer minding their own business!
> 
> The bullets tore through the stone walls, the metal kitchen appliances, and the rat they had tied by the tail to the rack- killing their own in the insane attack!


*I looked up my eyes glowing golden* “I’m immune to mortal bullets stupid”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Akio blinked in surprise and confusion, of course seeing through this facade. it would be clear to anyone that this was either panic, or just fear, which was understandable for the most part. Still, he at least acknowledged the fact that she wanted to get out of here, so he abode that at least._
> 
> "I see. And this poses no concern for us later along the line in any way? If so, I'd like to know, just in case that might risk your safety. I'll be sure that none of these rats would be as cruel as to lay a finger upon you," the Dewott said, his ears shooting up from the deafening explosion that went off.
> 
> "And you *positive *we don't have to worry about that?..."



"Of course not!" She shouted over the gunfire, "Thats what we call Tartarian Music! Very rare instruments!" 

She paused when he mentions keeping her safe from the vile creatures causing havoc a short distance away. She looked away shyly with a deep blush and a giant smile she couldn't hide. 

"Oh, well, I'm... not someone you should worry too much about... There are... people more important than me after all and, I wouldn't want to be a burden and trouble you after all..." She replied somewhat coyly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "But but- that how deal work! Let Sticky go, he show you stash, yes!?"
> 
> Just outside the monstrous rats lumbered into position. The minigunner aimed straight at the restaurant and opened up! He cackled as he fired his deadly weapon at the storefront, blasting through the walls and windows alike like paper, raking the building from left to right and back again in a wild hail of deadly green lead, with no regard for any innocent cook, sever, or customer minding their own business!
> 
> The bullets tore through the stone walls, the metal kitchen appliances, and the rat they had tied by the tail to the rack- killing their own in the insane attack!


When Galaxy sees the rat open fire straight into the restaurant, her eyes widen in pure panic.

Galaxy : GET DOWN !

She slams her hand on the floor, quickly creating stalagmites and stalactites out of thin air to block off the bullets. Then she jumps out the window and kicks the attacker in the face hard enough to stagger him and disrupt his gunfire, and lands on the ground just as she draws her weapons, a sword and a dagger both made of green jade and emerald.



Silverthunder said:


> For some reason, the satellite wasn't working. It didn't exist, at least not in Tartarus.


(It's in the same size and height as the combat drone, not way up in space ; it's just one of his equipment)



Silverthunder said:


> As he rounded the corner, shield up, the sniper vanished. But, Nemesis could get the feeling they weren't done with each other.


Nemesis doesn't stop. He has to get the coin back, and he WILL get it back.
Even as the sniper has vanished, they could still see Nemesis heading towards them.
The combat drone and satellite are just as ruthless killing machines (literally) as Nemesis, their creator.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*I charged up an energy blast* “pathetic mortals they asked for this”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Of course not!" She shouted over the gunfire, "Thats what we call Tartarian Music! Very rare instruments!"
> 
> She paused when he mentions keeping her safe from the vile creatures causing havoc a short distance away. She looked away shyly with a deep blush and a giant smile she couldn't hide.
> 
> "Oh, well, I'm... not someone you should worry too much about... There are... people more important than me after all and, I wouldn't want to be a burden and trouble you after all..." She replied somewhat coyly.


_The Dewott looked over his shoulder, seeing one of the rats shoot into the shop, slaughtering their own, and possibly injuring innocents. As a guardian of peace, seeing such an atrocity was vile on all ends, but the otter controlled his temper. Losing his cool is not how the samurai operate, so he stayed calm, despite seething with untold fury._

"Their music is harming innocents....vile....despicable...merciless. And yes, you are someone I worry about. You've been an excellent host, and a wonderful companion, so for your safety, I would like you to stand back. That big rat there, the one with the gun...._he's mine..._,"Akio snarled coldly, getting up slowly as he approached him gradually.

"He will pay for slaying those in there...and if he has acquaintances, they too shall receive judgement..._indefinitely."_


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott looked over his shoulder, seeing one of the rats shoot into the shop, slaughtering their own, and possibly injuring innocents. As a guardian of peace, seeing such an atrocity was vile on all ends, but the otter controlled his temper. Losing his cool is not how the samurai operate, so he stayed calm, despite seething with untold fury._
> 
> "Their music is harming innocents....vile....despicable...merciless. And yes, you are someone I worry about. You've been an excellent host, and a wonderful companion, so for your safety, I would like you to stand back. That big rat there, the one with the gun...._he's mine..._,"Akio snarled coldly, getting up slowly as he approached him gradually.
> 
> "He will pay for slaying those in there...and if he has acquaintances, they too shall receive judgement..._indefinitely."_


“KAMEHAMEHA” *I said firing a golden Kamehameha at the rats*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “KAMEHAMEHA” *I said firing a golden Kamehameha at the rats*


_The Dewott watched the blast, nodding slowly at it. Seems his job had been done for him, for the most bit. Although, he would've liked to sort them out himself, seeing as their actions were beyond evil. However, it was solved, and to dwell on an already solved issue is no longer an effective method._

"Hm.....guess that solves that then...," Akio muttered, going back over to Hikari, looking her over.

"Are you alright? Are you hurt in any way, or are you fine?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked up my eyes glowing golden* “I’m immune to mortal bullets stupid”



The bullets smacked into Universe, popping like useless grapes against his scales, the lead obviously no match for his physical strength...

The green substance coating the rounds splashed against his skin, glowing like an arcane poison... and burning.


PC Master Race said:


> When Galaxy sees the rat open fire straight into the restaurant, her eyes widen in pure panic.
> 
> Galaxy : GET DOWN !
> 
> She slams her hand on the floor, quickly creating stalagmites and stalactites out of thin air to block off the bullets. Then she jumps out the window and kicks the attacker in the face hard enough to stagger him and disrupt his gunfire, and lands on the ground just as she draws her weapons, a sword and a dagger both made of green jade and emerald.



The gunner stumbles back, the weight of his weaponry to much to keep standing up, causing him to fall over at the force of Galaxy's kick.

The two storm vermin flanking him moved to intercept Galaxy, charging towards her and stabbing at her with their own poisoned weapons.


PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis doesn't stop. He has to get the coin back, and he WILL get it back.
> Even as the sniper has vanished, they could still see Nemesis heading towards them.
> The combat drone and satellite are just as ruthless killing machines (literally) as Nemesis, their creator.



There was no sight of them, not from air or down on the ground. They were lying in wait, prepping for another ambush and the perfect time to strike. They clearly weren't interested in a one on one fight, and there were at least three of them.



Universe said:


> “KAMEHAMEHA” *I said firing a golden Kamehameha at the rats*


@PC Master Race 

Before any of them could enter hand to hand combat the two heavy rats glanced at Universe, then dove to the ground immediately in terror! 

The gunner behind Galaxy began to stand up, slowly, looking past her at Universe as he launched a massive energy attack!

The blast exploded forward, engulfing galaxy and the gunner, then smashing through the buildings across the street, and continuing on across the city, past Nemesis as he hunted for his enemy as it wiped away the walls and debris and anything in front of it in a massive wave of power causing absolute devastation to anything in its path!


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott watched the blast, nodding slowly at it. Seems his job had been done for him, for the most bit. Although, he would've liked to sort them out himself, seeing as their actions were beyond evil. However, it was solved, and to dwell on an already solved issue is no longer an effective method._
> 
> "Hm.....guess that solves that then...," Akio muttered, going back over to Hikari, looking her over.
> 
> "Are you alright? Are you hurt in any way, or are you fine?"



Hikari dove the ground when an explosion of light blasted from the scene and cut clear across the city and into  the mountainside.

"What the hell was that!?" She cried in terror as Akio tried to check on her clearly terrified state of being. "Is the city under attack by damn demons again!? No I'm not alright!"


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The bullets smacked into Universe, popping like useless grapes against his scales, the lead obviously no match for his physical strength...
> 
> The green substance coating the rounds splashed against his skin, glowing like an arcane poison... and burning.
> 
> ...


“Ok that did more damage than I thought”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Hikari dove the ground when an explosion of light blasted from the scene and cut clear across the city and into  the mountainside.
> 
> "What the hell was that!?" She cried in terror as Akio tried to check on her clearly terrified state of being. "Is the city under attack by damn demons again!? No I'm not alright!"


"Right, I should've guessed that part. Alright, you get somewhere safe. I'll do my best to deal with these, alright? I don't want you getting hurt, so find a place where you know you'll be safe. Meet me back where you first showed me around in about twenty minutes or so. If I'm not back then, I'm just running a bit late. But I'll do my best to handle these guys, seeing as they are being a nuisance, and destroying things," Akio said, looking back at the destruction.

"Go quickly! I'll catch up with you soon!," the Dewott said, standing up as he looked back at the chaos, ready to chip in to help out these random folks. Random or not, people needed help, and he was ready to assist, particularly on the big guy, since he saw that massacre he simply displayed earlier.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> "Right, I should've guessed that part. Alright, you get somewhere safe. I'll do my best to deal with these, alright? I don't want you getting hurt, so find a place where you know you'll be safe. Meet me back where you first showed me around in about twenty minutes or so. If I'm not back then, I'm just running a bit late. But I'll do my best to handle these guys, seeing as they are being a nuisance, and destroying things," Akio said, looking back at the destruction.
> 
> "Go quickly! I'll catch up with you soon!," the Dewott said, standing up as he looked back at the chaos, ready to chip in to help out these random folks. Random or not, people needed help, and he was ready to assist, particularly on the big guy, since he saw that massacre he simply displayed earlier.


“Note to self never do that again at least don’t put so much power into it” *I said in shock*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The bullets smacked into Universe, popping like useless grapes against his scales, the lead obviously no match for his physical strength...
> 
> The green substance coating the rounds splashed against his skin, glowing like an arcane poison... and burning.
> 
> ...


Galaxy hears the energy-charging sound and immediately knows what's going on. She quickly leaps off before the blast gets to her, and remains safe.

But she's a bit concerned for the destruction that Universe is causing.

From a distance, Nemesis sees the blast tearing the city apart. He immediately takes cover and watches as the energy blast goes through.
Golden-yellow. Just the way he likes it.

Nemesies : ... That's my boy.

He chuckles a bit.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

“Ok wow I don’t know my own strength”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok wow I don’t know my own strength”


Galaxy : ... Sheesh.

The beast is literally on the roof of the restaurant, waiting for everything to calm down, before getting down and next to her brother.

Galaxy : Quite the firepower you got there.

She looks into the distance.

Galaxy : ... But kind of overbroad.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> "Right, I should've guessed that part. Alright, you get somewhere safe. I'll do my best to deal with these, alright? I don't want you getting hurt, so find a place where you know you'll be safe. Meet me back where you first showed me around in about twenty minutes or so. If I'm not back then, I'm just running a bit late. But I'll do my best to handle these guys, seeing as they are being a nuisance, and destroying things," Akio said, looking back at the destruction.
> 
> "Go quickly! I'll catch up with you soon!," the Dewott said, standing up as he looked back at the chaos, ready to chip in to help out these random folks. Random or not, people needed help, and he was ready to assist, particularly on the big guy, since he saw that massacre he simply displayed earlier.



"Okay! But- be careful! I'll be waiting for you!" She replied with a sort of almost over the top manner and walking backwards with her hand out in a dramatic fashion. 

As he arrived on scene, others were beginning to show up to the scene. Ahead of him standing in the middle of the road was a tall black dragon, while in the building the creator of the destruction, another dragon obviously pleased by the horrific destruction he had caused! Two armored warrior rats layed unconscious around the one in the middle. 

Two wasps hurried to either side of Akio, one was the fellow from before. "We got your back..." He said, their sword breakers at the ready and glowing red hot. 

On the opposite side of the demon dragons were a group of local heroes it seemed. An equine paladin in gold armor, a rogue racoon, a wolf hunter, and two priests ready to help.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : ... Sheesh.
> 
> The beast is literally on the roof of the restaurant, waiting for everything to calm down, before getting down and next to her brother.
> 
> ...


“I just remembered seeing that move on tv and decided to try it out I had no idea it was going to do so much destruction”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok wow I don’t know my own strength”





PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : ... Sheesh.
> 
> The beast is literally on the roof of the restaurant, waiting for everything to calm down, before getting down and next to her brother.
> 
> ...



Several folks rushed to the scene from either end of the street. Coming down hill were some of the guild from earlier, the familiar Gold Paladin horse, accompanied by a hunter, a rogue, and two priests. 

From the opposite side, the despicable bugs that had harassed Nemesis repeatedly arrived ready to fight with some strange blue sword wielding otter.

@Universe @PC Master Race @Mono The Nickit 

"Help!" someone shouted, "Those demons are trying to destroy the city!!"


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Okay! But- be careful! I'll be waiting for you!" She replied with a sort of almost over the top manner and walking backwards with her hand out in a dramatic fashion.
> 
> As he arrived on scene, others were beginning to show up to the scene. Ahead of him standing in the middle of the road was a tall black dragon, while in the building the creator of the destruction, another dragon obviously pleased by the horrific destruction he had caused! Two armored warrior rats layed unconscious around the one in the middle.
> 
> ...


*I turned around and stared at him my pleased look actually being a look of horror*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Okay! But- be careful! I'll be waiting for you!" She replied with a sort of almost over the top manner and walking backwards with her hand out in a dramatic fashion.
> 
> As he arrived on scene, others were beginning to show up to the scene. Ahead of him standing in the middle of the road was a tall black dragon, while in the building the creator of the destruction, another dragon obviously pleased by the horrific destruction he had caused! Two armored warrior rats layed unconscious around the one in the middle.
> 
> ...


_Akio nodded as he waved to her, then focused back on the main center. He gazed over at the two dragons, seeing that one of them looked pleased of the whole thing. Absolutely horrific, and with Hikari out and in somewhere safe, she wouldn't have to bear witness to what the Dewott was going to do...and it was bound to get graphic.

As his paw slowly rested on his sword, he closed his eyes, breathing in deeply, then sighing, preparing himself for battle. He had no trouble spilling blood, though he was doing it to avenge the innocents caught in the crossfire._

"Peace be with the deceased....may I promise vengeance for the fallen...," the otter muttered under his breath, looking at his sides to see the two wasps, nodding as one was the fellow from before.

"Good, I'm glad you do. I'll be sure to watch yours as well...," Akio said, his paw gripping onto the handle, ready to battle his adversaries. Clearly, it was bound to get hairy, and the Dewott planned to make deft, accurate strikes. He looked on over, spotting the others as well, glad to see more folks were here.

"Leave the big one who caused this to me....he's going to pay for what he has done, tenfold..."


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Akio nodded as he waved to her, then focused back on the main center. He gazed over at the two dragons, seeing that one of them looked pleased of the whole thing. Absolutely horrific, and with Hikari out and in somewhere safe, she wouldn't have to bear witness to what the Dewott was going to do...and it was bound to get graphic.
> 
> As his paw slowly rested on his sword, he closed his eyes, breathing in deeply, then sighing, preparing himself for battle. He had no trouble spilling blood, though he was doing it to avenge the innocents caught in the crossfire._
> 
> ...


“Oh my gosh this is what I get I just want my darn coin back I defend myself and I get attacked” *I said incredibly annoyed*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Several folks rushed to the scene from either end of the street. Coming down hill were some of the guild from earlier, the familiar Gold Paladin horse, accompanied by a hunter, a rogue, and two priests.
> 
> From the opposite side, the despicable bugs that had harassed Nemesis repeatedly arrived ready to fight with some strange blue sword wielding otter.
> 
> ...


Galaxy : Actually, for the record, a while ago some maniac was opening fire into the restaurant, out of nowhere. So my brother tried to stop him. Not to destroy the city-...



Mono The Nickit said:


> _Akio nodded as he waved to her, then focused back on the main center. He gazed over at the two dragons, seeing that one of them looked pleased of the whole thing. Absolutely horrific, and with Hikari out and in somewhere safe, she wouldn't have to bear witness to what the Dewott was going to do...and it was bound to get graphic.
> 
> As his paw slowly rested on his sword, he closed his eyes, breathing in deeply, then sighing, preparing himself for battle. He had no trouble spilling blood, though he was doing it to avenge the innocents caught in the crossfire._
> 
> ...


She sees another stranger coming in, and knows there's no talking out of this. She sighs and shakes her head.

Galaxy : ... OK, you're not gonna believe me, but my brother is still just a kid, he doesn't know his own strength yet-

But she stops when seeing someone from a distance.
That elephant, named Nemesis.
In his hand, Universe's coin, but pretty bloody.
His other hand only dangles down. The shield has been broken in half.
But on his body, even more injuries. He looks like a mess now, with blood, dirt and bruises everywhere. He looks like he needs emergency medical help right now.
Even his hooves have been literally cracked.
His scorpion stinger has a hole that goes right across. Possibly from the sniper's rifle earlier. His venom has been leaking out and got his tail wet.
He takes a deep breath, and stands straight. Showing his battered, injured self before them all.
His voice, however, still has quite the vigour left.

Nemesis : Get... away... from my kids.

He clenches his fist, holding the coin tight.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Actually, for the record, a while ago some maniac was opening fire into the restaurant, out of nowhere. So my brother tried to stop him. Not to destroy the city-...
> 
> 
> She sees another stranger coming in, and knows there's no talking out of this. She sighs and shakes her head.
> ...


*I smiled seeing the coin* “DAD!”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Actually, for the record, a while ago some maniac was opening fire into the restaurant, out of nowhere. So my brother tried to stop him. Not to destroy the city-...
> 
> 
> She sees another stranger coming in, and knows there's no talking out of this. She sighs and shakes her head.
> ...


_The Dewott listened to them, knowing full well a misconception had definitely been reached. He sighed, looking up at Nemesis with a soft gaze, looking over that battered frame. This was going to take some explaining, and he would have to make sure that he didn't say the wrong thing. After all, three against this group probably wouldn't end well, as he was mainly going after the black dragon, the one responsible for the carnage.

"_There's been a misconception, truly. I seek not to hurt any of you, that's not my desire. We are going after the ones who caused this, the black dragon who seems pleased with his stunt of destruction. I seek no quarrel with you...not in the slightest. In hindsight, we actually have a common enemy....and you three are not such an enemy. I hope you understand," the Dewott said, bowing in respect.

"You are not my target. Only the ones responsible for the willing, intentional destruction of the restaurant, and most of the folks inside. I have no quarrel with any of you...," Akio said, standing tall despite that massive, intimidating elephant staring them down.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

(ooc: was going to keep the coin out of play as an objective if you still want to do that)




Mono The Nickit said:


> _Akio nodded as he waved to her, then focused back on the main center. He gazed over at the two dragons, seeing that one of them looked pleased of the whole thing. Absolutely horrific, and with Hikari out and in somewhere safe, she wouldn't have to bear witness to what the Dewott was going to do...and it was bound to get graphic.
> 
> As his paw slowly rested on his sword, he closed his eyes, breathing in deeply, then sighing, preparing himself for battle. He had no trouble spilling blood, though he was doing it to avenge the innocents caught in the crossfire._
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “Oh my gosh this is what I get I just want my darn coin back I defend myself and I get attacked” *I said incredibly annoyed*



"That bastard doesn't even care he destroyed half the city!" The wasp shouted, clenching his fist and letting his anger get the better of him.

More combatants entered the scene, swarming the sight and surrounding the demons with sheer numbers.  

"Waaaaait!" Someone shouted, coming from inside the demolished building across the street. "Hold it! Hold everything!" 

It was... another dragon! Or, part dragon anyway. He had tan brown short fur, and pink bushy hair like a sheep, mixed with horns and long ears and cloven hooves. An odd mix of creature. 

"Eh- ah-" He grumbled as he climbed out of the debris, then navigated around the corpses on the ground around Galaxy and Universe. "Scuse me, pardon," He said to the bodies. 

"This is Pantheon business everyone! Nothing to see here!" He waved at everyone, then in a flash of light, teleported Universe and Galaxy away.... (stand by)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (ooc: was going to keep the coin out of play as an objective if you still want to do that)


(Meh, got bored ; wanna get my guy back in the scene)


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Actually, for the record, a while ago some maniac was opening fire into the restaurant, out of nowhere. So my brother tried to stop him. Not to destroy the city-...
> 
> 
> She sees another stranger coming in, and knows there's no talking out of this. She sighs and shakes her head.
> ...





Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott listened to them, knowing full well a misconception had definitely been reached. He sighed, looking up at Nemesis with a soft gaze, looking over that battered frame. This was going to take some explaining, and he would have to make sure that he didn't say the wrong thing. After all, three against this group probably wouldn't end well, as he was mainly going after the black dragon, the one responsible for the carnage.
> 
> "_There's been a misconception, truly. I seek not to hurt any of you, that's not my desire. We are going after the ones who caused this, the black dragon who seems pleased with his stunt of destruction. I seek no quarrel with you...not in the slightest. In hindsight, we actually have a common enemy....and you three are not such an enemy. I hope you understand," the Dewott said, bowing in respect.
> 
> "You are not my target. Only the ones responsible for the willing, intentional destruction of the restaurant, and most of the folks inside. I have no quarrel with any of you...," Akio said, standing tall despite that massive, intimidating elephant staring them down.



As they tried to sort things out, everyone pausing a moment to see what this large elephant had to say, the other creature vanished with the two dragons! 

The wasp turned to see them disappear. "No! You bastard!" He shouted furiously, dropping to the ground and pounding the street in anger. "I don't give a damn if this is Pantheon garbage! They destroyed half the city!!" 

He wiped around and pointed to Nemesis. "What did you and your friends do!?" He held his weapon up to Nemesis threatening him. 

At that time, some deer in skimpy armor hurried in to secure the site while the paladin horse hurried over to Akio and Nemesis.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

@Universe @PC Master Race 

In a flash of light, Galaxy and Universe stepped onto a warm marble floor. 

"So uhm, welcome to Tartarus guys! Happy to have you, always great to see other gods! My mom told me you guys were making a mess and uh... the four aren't happy..." The dragon rubbed the back of his neck in dismay. "But that's okay! I'm here to help. Names Dionysus, Dio for short." 

He extended both claws for them to shake simultaneously.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

(kay- sorry for pause, feel free to continue! Just wanted to sort everyone out)


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (ooc: was going to keep the coin out of play as an objective if you still want to do that)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Silverthunder said:


> As they tried to sort things out, everyone pausing a moment to see what this large elephant had to say, the other creature vanished with the two dragons!
> 
> The wasp turned to see them disappear. "No! You bastard!" He shouted furiously, dropping to the ground and pounding the street in anger. "I don't give a damn if this is Pantheon garbage! They destroyed half the city!!"
> 
> ...


_Now Akio was even *more *lost than before! He watched as this all unfolded, then watched as the two dragons had been seemingly teleported away by the other odd creature, which did indeed stir up a feeling of confusion. The Dewott looked over to see the paladin horse begin his approach to them, but was more lost at the conflict unfolding in front of him. He looked over at the wasp as he vented his anger, sighing a bit as he watched him threaten the large elephant.

Something irked at the otter, feeling as if this was simply the start of something greater, and much more serious than what it came across. A pantheon? He didn't even recall what that meant before....still, he was intent on getting justice for the dead, and he couldn't do that confused. He simply stood there, trying to figure out the situation, playing over the events in his mind to try and make sense of all this.

"Huh....," was all Akio could say, still baffled and flabbergasted at the entirety of the situation. One thing was or sure, he was going to get to the bottom of this, one way...*or another.*_


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> As they tried to sort things out, everyone pausing a moment to see what this large elephant had to say, the other creature vanished with the two dragons!
> 
> The wasp turned to see them disappear. "No! You bastard!" He shouted furiously, dropping to the ground and pounding the street in anger. "I don't give a damn if this is Pantheon garbage! They destroyed half the city!!"
> 
> ...


Nemesis : ... Long story short, I don't know. I was out there looking for a coin that some rats stole from my son, the yellow dragon that was teleported away just now. But the hell with that, where are my kids now ?

He asks back, doesn't even give a damm about his own injuries.



Silverthunder said:


> @Universe @PC Master Race
> 
> In a flash of light, Galaxy and Universe stepped onto a warm marble floor.
> 
> ...


Galaxy : ... You know, if you take us here because we made such a mess, you should probably get my dad too. He's not a god but damn sure equally powerful, and one that's witnessed a lot more madness than we did, in our time here. I'm sure he has a lot more to complain.

She also reaches her hand out for a hand-shake, but somewhat hesitant.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @Universe @PC Master Race
> 
> In a flash of light, Galaxy and Universe stepped onto a warm marble floor.
> 
> ...


*I shook it* “Can I please have my coin back ?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : ... Long story short, I don't know. I was out there looking for a coin that some rats stole from my son, the yellow dragon that was teleported away just now. But the hell with that, where are my kids now ?
> 
> He asks back, doesn't even give a damm about his own injuries.



"Okay pal, just relax okay? You're in a bad spot." The paladin replied, guiding him off to the side while the hunter kept an eye on him in case he tried to make a break for it.

"Let's get the priest over here and you can explain to me what's going on, okay?" He explained as one of the healers rushed over to begin taking care of Nemesis.



Mono The Nickit said:


> Something irked at the otter, feeling as if this was simply the start of something greater, and much more serious than what it came across. A pantheon? He didn't even recall what that meant before....still, he was intent on getting justice for the dead, and he couldn't do that confused. He simply stood there, trying to figure out the situation, playing over the events in his mind to try and make sense of all this.
> 
> "Huh....," was all Akio could say, still baffled and flabbergasted at the entirety of the situation. One thing was or sure, he was going to get to the bottom of this, one way...*or another.*



The wasp was furious, but his subordinant was trying to calm him down, taking him over to the demolished restaurant. Over there, another one of the suspects was sitting, one of the armored rats, a triad, was laying against the battered wall while two deer guards watched him, and one of the priests tried to heal his wounds. He was quite out of it, and most certainly not in any condition to resist any sort of interrogation.

Inside were a few other civilians being helped by healers, along with various bodies... one of the survivors was an employee, another a cook. From a distance, it was hard to tell what had happened to the dead though.

The giant elephant was taken to the opposite side of the street by the horse while they tried to figure things out, with a mix of deer and barbaric looking wolves blocking off the street as a crowd began to gather and take pictures.

Corpses on the inside and out, one triad suspect, one elephant suspect, three civilians, and a dozen dead bodies, rats on the outside with one on the in, the rest of the bodies inside. It was quite a mess.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

“so can I please have my coin back?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : ... You know, if you take us here because we made such a mess, you should probably get my dad too. He's not a god but damn sure equally powerful, and one that's witnessed a lot more madness than we did, in our time here. I'm sure he has a lot more to complain.
> 
> She also reaches her hand out for a hand-shake, but somewhat hesitant.





Universe said:


> *I shook it* “Can I please have my coin back ?”



"Hey don't worry! I'm not a badguy or anything, I'm the god of party!!" He hooted and pointed his fingers in the air like guns, causing several small explosions of streamers and confetti. 

"Err, coin what now? Look, don't worry about any of that! So here's what's going to happen. Don't worry about your dad or anything, they won't allow your champion in unless you're part of the pantheon. But- you don't nee 'em! You'll go talk to the four real quick, TzeeTzee will tell everyone what you did, and you just tell them why you did it and why it's not a big deal. Okay?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hey don't worry! I'm not a badguy or anything, I'm the god of party!!" He hooted and pointed his fingers in the air like guns, causing several small explosions of streamers and confetti.
> 
> "Err, coin what now? Look, don't worry about any of that! So here's what's going to happen. Don't worry about your dad or anything, they won't allow your champion in unless you're part of the pantheon. But- you don't nee 'em! You'll go talk to the four real quick, TzeeTzee will tell everyone what you did, and you just tell them why you did it and why it's not a big deal. Okay?"


“Um ok if they’ll listen nobody’s been listening to me all day” *I complained*


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*My body started glowing*


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

“Is the body glow thing normal?”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Okay pal, just relax okay? You're in a bad spot." The paladin replied, guiding him off to the side while the hunter kept an eye on him in case he tried to make a break for it.
> 
> "Let's get the priest over here and you can explain to me what's going on, okay?" He explained as one of the healers rushed over to begin taking care of Nemesis.
> 
> ...


_The Dewott simply stood there, watching the whole thing happen. It invoked feelings of fury, a feeling that made him enraged beyond belief. He was livid, never having to deal with such nonsense before. It was something that he couldn't stand, and in all honesty, he still had no sort of explanation for the whole thing, which actually made things worse in a certain sense.

The otter sat down, trying his best to keep his temper in check, though he was confused. Confused at the lack of context, on edge that he couldn't get atonement for the dead, and that alone was really ebbing away at his patience. It was a tempting choice to break tradition, fight what little resistance there was to hold back his urges to find this out himself.

Still, he kept his composure, sighing as he sat there, closing his eyes. The insect raging, the paladin asking the elephant questions as he was being treated, the two dragons having been teleported away at random.

Well, it certainly was a certain bout of confusion....though he wasn't about to give in to pressure. He simply sat there, beginning to meditate, trying his best to clear his head to avoid any rash decisions.

It was the best case in this state. Answers might present themselves later._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Tartarian Adventure Tours! *now under new management*
> 
> Are you tired of the humdrum of ordinary self imposed domestic and social servitude? Do you vie for a thrilling diversion from biological familial and societal obligations?
> 
> ...


"I've got plenty of- Hey wait!"

This wasn't the first time the pangolin-like being had been thrown around by someone smaller than him.  Not even the first time Sabaku had been pushed around by a bird.  Definitely, however, the first time he'd been shoved into any kind of doorway at leek-point.  Or at least he thought it was a giant leek.  Could have been a legit fancy spear for all he knew.

Picking himself up off the ground, he checked his utility belt.  Everything was intact, at least - his money, his notebooks and pen, his camera, his drink bottle were untouched.  Even his necklace with the sword-shaped chew toy had made the journey with him.  No watch, but he purposefully wasn't wearing that today anyway.

All of his belongings in place, he brushed the dust off of his shirt and shorts, and adjusted his calf and forearm sleeves, surveying the scene around him.

He just hoped he wasn't thrown into an excavation site.  He already worked enough of those in his normal day-to-day.  This was supposed to be a vacation.

_((As a heads-up, I may never outright state it in-character and keep calling him a pangolin, but my character is effectively a more anthro-ized Sandslash.))_


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hey don't worry! I'm not a badguy or anything, I'm the god of party!!" He hooted and pointed his fingers in the air like guns, causing several small explosions of streamers and confetti.
> 
> "Err, coin what now? Look, don't worry about any of that! So here's what's going to happen. Don't worry about your dad or anything, they won't allow your champion in unless you're part of the pantheon. But- you don't nee 'em! You'll go talk to the four real quick, TzeeTzee will tell everyone what you did, and you just tell them why you did it and why it's not a big deal. Okay?"


Galaxy : He's our dad, not champion.

She still feels that she needs to correct this info.




Silverthunder said:


> "Okay pal, just relax okay? You're in a bad spot." The paladin replied, guiding him off to the side while the hunter kept an eye on him in case he tried to make a break for it.
> 
> "Let's get the priest over here and you can explain to me what's going on, okay?" He explained as one of the healers rushed over to begin taking care of Nemesis.


Nemesis sees the healers come in, and simply waves his hand to dismiss them.

Nemesis : Thanks, but I can heal myself.

He grunts, discontent.

Nemesis : I have my reason for leaving myself look like this... and I have my answer now. No need to trouble yourselves with me.

Then, as he throws his hand down (literally), a ray of halo light (sunlight, moonlight and starlight) shines down upon him. In just one second, all injuries on him are instantly healed up, and he looks perfectly fine (except for the blood and dirt).
He puts the dragon coin away, but there's something about it that makes him upset. Someone could hear him mumble in a foreign language.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Is the body glow thing normal?”





PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : He's our dad, not champion.
> 
> She still feels that she needs to correct this info.



"Eh, probably. Just about half the people hear sneeze wrong and rip a hole in space and time..." Dio replied sarcastically. "So, you know, behave yourself or they'll throw you in a non-euclidian prison to float around for all eternity. Obviously gods like us can't die, buuuuut... worse things can happen... trust me on that one."

"So where exactly are you two from anyways? What are you gods of? Anything in particular? Better not be party, or there'll be trouble!" He joked.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott simply stood there, watching the whole thing happen. It invoked feelings of fury, a feeling that made him enraged beyond belief. He was livid, never having to deal with such nonsense before. It was something that he couldn't stand, and in all honesty, he still had no sort of explanation for the whole thing, which actually made things worse in a certain sense.
> 
> The otter sat down, trying his best to keep his temper in check, though he was confused. Confused at the lack of context, on edge that he couldn't get atonement for the dead, and that alone was really ebbing away at his patience. It was a tempting choice to break tradition, fight what little resistance there was to hold back his urges to find this out himself.
> 
> ...


"This is ridiculous! Pathetic!" The warrior snapped as he walked over to Akio, his subordinate trying to help him get over it and get back to wherever it was they were stationed. "I don't know about you, samurai, but I'm not letting this go, not that easy! Maybe they left some kind of clue to where those wyrms went- or maybe we can find a weakness- damn it all! I don't know..." 

He rubbed the back of his neck in dismay. "I've never done anything like this before... but I'm taking a look at those bodies to start. You're welcome to join if you want to figure this out. I doubt the locals are organized enough for any investigation anyway."

"So, are you in?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis sees the healers come in, and simply waves his hand to dismiss them.
> 
> Nemesis : Thanks, but I can heal myself.
> 
> ...


"Yah yah, keep showin off and you'll pull a muscle you know..." The priest huffed at Nemesis. 

"You don't have to do everything yourself you know. I'm willing to wager that's partly why you're in that sorry state to begin with." He paladin chided Nemesis.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I've got plenty of- Hey wait!"
> 
> This wasn't the first time the pangolin-like being had been thrown around by someone smaller than him.  Not even the first time Sabaku had been pushed around by a bird.  Definitely, however, the first time he'd been shoved into any kind of doorway at leek-point.  Or at least he thought it was a giant leek.  Could have been a legit fancy spear for all he knew.
> 
> ...



"Gah!" A rat shouted in surprise as the strange creature tumbled through the portal unannounced, causing the others in the barn to jump in surprise as well. 

It wasn't so much the fact he showed up so quickly, more his... prickly appeal... some folks decided to take a few photos of Sabaku, as if he were the main attraction to the obvious tourists in the room sporting cameras, notepads, and cellphones along with nerdy hats and fanny packs. 

The giant rat in front of him offered to help him up, the creature rippling with muscle and black fur wearing a T-shirt too small for him and pants that probably cut circulation from his legs. 

"Welcome welcome! Sorry, sometimes door friends a little... aggressive? My name is Rikiti Two- you can just call Rikiti." He said as he helped to dust the creature off. "And what your name new friend?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Eh, probably. Just about half the people hear sneeze wrong and rip a hole in space and time..." Dio replied sarcastically. "So, you know, behave yourself or they'll throw you in a non-euclidian prison to float around for all eternity. Obviously gods like us can't die, buuuuut... worse things can happen... trust me on that one."
> 
> "So where exactly are you two from anyways? What are you gods of? Anything in particular? Better not be party, or there'll be trouble!" He joked.


Galaxy : I'm not a god. I'm an eldritch-cosmic beast. And I'm not from here either. Came here with my brother, looking for our dad. The elephant taur injuries all over body that you might have seen earlier.



Silverthunder said:


> "Yah yah, keep showin off and you'll pull a muscle you know..." The priest huffed at Nemesis.
> 
> "You don't have to do everything yourself you know. I'm willing to wager that's partly why you're in that sorry state to begin with." He paladin chided Nemesis.


Nemesis : When no-one wants to help you, you don't have a choice. And if you wanna ask, some blacksmiths stole my weapons and claimed copyright. And they demanded compensation. Said something about "being approved by god of craftsmanship and architecture first to declare ownership" but I couldn't give less than zero fucks at that point. Then, went to get my son's gold coin back from a bunch of rat thieves.

He takes a deep breath.

Nemesis : Trust me, if it's not for my son being so damn stubborn we'd have just bailed outta here long ago.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Eh, probably. Just about half the people hear sneeze wrong and rip a hole in space and time..." Dio replied sarcastically. "So, you know, behave yourself or they'll throw you in a non-euclidian prison to float around for all eternity. Obviously gods like us can't die, buuuuut... worse things can happen... trust me on that one."
> 
> "So where exactly are you two from anyways? What are you gods of? Anything in particular? Better not be party, or there'll be trouble!" He joked.


“I’m the god of truth and light I can’t tell a lie even if I wanted to”


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“I’m a celestial dragon from the planet Solaris lived at the center of the earth for 2,000 years now I live with my adoptive father on the earth’s crust”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "This is ridiculous! Pathetic!" The warrior snapped as he walked over to Akio, his subordinate trying to help him get over it and get back to wherever it was they were stationed. "I don't know about you, samurai, but I'm not letting this go, not that easy! Maybe they left some kind of clue to where those wyrms went- or maybe we can find a weakness- damn it all! I don't know..."
> 
> He rubbed the back of his neck in dismay. "I've never done anything like this before... but I'm taking a look at those bodies to start. You're welcome to join if you want to figure this out. I doubt the locals are organized enough for any investigation anyway."
> 
> "So, are you in?"


_Akio opened his eyes to the wasp in dismay, practically sensing his unrest as he went over to him, giving him his full attention now. Thinking for a minute, he got to his feet, nodding slowly. The main reason why he wanted in was because he still needed to avenge the fallen who had lost their loves, seemingly over nothing. It was as if nobody cared for the dead, something that he simply couldn't let slide. This would be his ticket to retribution, on behalf of the unfortunate._

"Your anger is justified to a high degree.....and I accept. Justice must be set in motion for those who lost their lives....and I promise not to rest until I've found who is responsible,and they will be brought to proper punishing. Very well, let's search them....though gently. No need to hasten this search and further disrespect them.."

_It was true, he could understand the warrior's outrage. The pantheon literally had shown up, and had been no help so far, providing little to no context about anything. And Akio wasn't afraid to bend the whims of the law slightly, since even his emperor had used him for such things._

"Alright, let's begin..."


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“Look I was just defending myself I had no idea that attack would do so much damage”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : When no-one wants to help you, you don't have a choice. And if you wanna ask, some blacksmiths stole my weapons and claimed copyright. And they demanded compensation. Said something about "being approved by god of craftsmanship and architecture first to declare ownership" but I couldn't give less than zero fucks at that point. Then, went to get my son's gold coin back from a bunch of rat thieves.
> 
> He takes a deep breath.
> 
> Nemesis : Trust me, if it's not for my son being so damn stubborn we'd have just bailed outta here long ago.





Mono The Nickit said:


> _Akio opened his eyes to the wasp in dismay, practically sensing his unrest as he went over to him, giving him his full attention now. Thinking for a minute, he got to his feet, nodding slowly. The main reason why he wanted in was because he still needed to avenge the fallen who had lost their loves, seemingly over nothing. It was as if nobody cared for the dead, something that he simply couldn't let slide. This would be his ticket to retribution, on behalf of the unfortunate._
> 
> "Your anger is justified to a high degree.....and I accept. Justice must be set in motion for those who lost their lives....and I promise not to rest until I've found who is responsible,and they will be brought to proper punishing. Very well, let's search them....though gently. No need to hasten this search and further disrespect them.."
> 
> ...


Nemesis : ... But, oh, hell with it. Anyone here knows how to revive the dead ? 'Cuz this scene kinda irks me. Hey, over there !

He calls to Akio and the others.

Nemesis : You mind telling me how many casualties are in this area ?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Gah!" A rat shouted in surprise as the strange creature tumbled through the portal unannounced, causing the others in the barn to jump in surprise as well.
> 
> It wasn't so much the fact he showed up so quickly, more his... prickly appeal... some folks decided to take a few photos of Sabaku, as if he were the main attraction to the obvious tourists in the room sporting cameras, notepads, and cellphones along with nerdy hats and fanny packs.
> 
> ...


Sabaku accepted the rat's help.  The rat honestly reminded him of one of the traffic cops back home... except fuzzier.

"It's fine.  My name is Sabaku, junior excavator a-... oh, there I go again being too formal."

He looked around the barn, rather unfazed by the lights of the cameras.

"Anyways, wherever we are, Rikiti, I'm hoping the tour doesn't involve lots of tunnels.  I make enough of them at my day job."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : ... But, oh, hell with it. Anyone here knows how to revive the dead ? 'Cuz this scene kinda irks me. Hey, over there !
> 
> He calls to Akio and the others.
> 
> Nemesis : You mind telling me how many casualties are in this area ?


_The otter's attention had been brought up by the large elephant, looking over at him with a puzzled expression. Hearing what his question was, the Dewott glanced back at the bodies, going over and counting the dead by the lot, determined to get a number._

"One moment, I'll count them over. I'll tell you in a moment,"Akio said, going over to the bodies as he began counting them over, getting ready to give a number of the fallen.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“I want my Daddy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 20, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The otter's attention had been brought up by the large elephant, looking over at him with a puzzled expression. Hearing what his question was, the Dewott glanced back at the bodies, going over and counting the dead by the lot, determined to get a number._
> 
> "One moment, I'll count them over. I'll tell you in a moment,"Akio said, going over to the bodies as he began counting them over, getting ready to give a number of the fallen.


Nemesis : Let me know when you're done. Just wanna be sure, y'know.

He stretchs his arms and tail a bit. He looks all energized, like the pained, battered, injured look earlier, never happened to begin with.
Yet, still not a single trace of magic energy or anything from him.
When he did that healing spell, there was, and quite powerful at that, everyone could sense it as an abrupt, sudden surge of magic energy that flooded into the area and washed through everything, everyone.
But as soon as it was done, everything was all gone in an instant too.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“I’m scared I’m just a kid”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I want my Daddy”


The beast giggles a bit.

Galaxy : Soon, bro. Soon. Just, play along, I'm sure everything will be alright.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The beast giggles a bit.
> 
> Galaxy : Soon, bro. Soon. Just, play along, I'm sure everything will be alright.


“I can’t lie literally I’m trying to play along but I’m scared”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : Let me know when you're done. Just wanna be sure, y'know.
> 
> He stretchs his arms and tail a bit. He looks all energized, like the pained, battered, injured look earlier, never happened to begin with.
> Yet, still not a single trace of magic energy or anything from him.
> ...


_The Dewott nodded, curious as to this individual. Maybe then he could ask his questions as well, seeing as he was still trying to get the other half of the story. After all, after hearing out Hikari say what they had done, he still wanted answers that had been long awaited for, and he planned to get them at some point. Especially now, since he had been left in quite the state of confusion, something he planned to resolve as well._

"Of course, I understand. And from the numbers, there's about....a dozen or so here, from what I've gathered," Akio said mournfully, sitting back up as he bowed his head to the dead. It never pleased him to see this kind of sight, especially if the killer was still out there, seemingly unpunished for such a heinous, atrocious act.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*I was shaking trying to hold it together* “I just wanted my coin back is that too much to ask for?”


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*I was hurting mentally*


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“What is happening to me?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was shaking trying to hold it together* “I just wanted my coin back is that too much to ask for?”


Galaxy : ... So which one is it ? You want dad, or the coin ?

She crosses her arms, looking at him.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : ... So which one is it ? You want dad, or the coin ?
> 
> She crosses her arms, looking at him.


“BOTH”


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*I was getting agitated*


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“You have no idea what that coin means to me but I also want Dad”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku accepted the rat's help.  The rat honestly reminded him of one of the traffic cops back home... except fuzzier.
> 
> "It's fine.  My name is Sabaku, junior excavator a-... oh, there I go again being too formal."
> 
> ...



"Ha ha! Well, actually, one big giant tunnel yes? Tartarus is a gigantic ring like world, with layer of thick deep stone covering roof! But, you not notice, the height from our floor here to ceiling is so great it looks like outerworlder sky!" He said excitedly.

That caused a few ooohs and ahs as people wrote things excitedly in their little travel journals. 

"Would Sabaku like to join Ikit's tour group? Crazy things happen in Nowhere lately, so it safer to go as group today..." He rubbed the back of his neck and gave a nervous chuckle.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*I sighed frustrated*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott nodded, curious as to this individual. Maybe then he could ask his questions as well, seeing as he was still trying to get the other half of the story. After all, after hearing out Hikari say what they had done, he still wanted answers that had been long awaited for, and he planned to get them at some point. Especially now, since he had been left in quite the state of confusion, something he planned to resolve as well._
> 
> "Of course, I understand. And from the numbers, there's about....a dozen or so here, from what I've gathered," Akio said mournfully, sitting back up as he bowed his head to the dead. It never pleased him to see this kind of sight, especially if the killer was still out there, seemingly unpunished for such a heinous, atrocious act.



"Alright, let's get this done. I take no pleasure in poking around the dead... their souls are already collected by the looks of them..." He winced as Akio and the Wasp entered into the rubble to take a look at some of the corpses, passing by the triad rat witness as they did, who looked quite eager to leave. 

The ones inside all looked the same, severely burnt and still smoldering, sporting numerous puncture wounds. Parts of the interior were scorched as well, if not outright torn to shreds. 

"Those dragons must have burnt these poor fools alive." The wasp growled.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“Can we get this over with?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : I'm not a god. I'm an eldritch-cosmic beast. And I'm not from here either. Came here with my brother, looking for our dad. The elephant taur injuries all over body that you might have seen earlier.





Universe said:


> “Can we get this over with?”



"Hey- tomato tamato! Fine, you want me to just send you back and keep the yellow guy?" Dio huffed. "Gods, Demi Gods, Celestials, Eternals, and Immortals are all allowed here in the Pantheon, Immortals just need special permission." 

"Okay, I'm sticking my neck out for you two... so do you wanna know how to get away scot free or just get thrown in prison? Cause the liches just would have grabbed you and thrown you to the four for judgement already." He chided, crossing his arms a little condescendingly.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hey- tomato tamato! Fine, you want me to just send you back and keep the yellow guy?" Dio huffed. "Gods, Demi Gods, Celestials, Eternals, and Immortals are all allowed here in the Pantheon, Immortals just need special permission."
> 
> "Okay, I'm sticking my neck out for you two... so do you wanna know how to get away scot free or just get thrown in prison? Cause the liches just would have grabbed you and thrown you to the four for judgement already." He chided, crossing his arms a little condescendingly.


“Yes”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : Let me know when you're done. Just wanna be sure, y'know.
> 
> He stretchs his arms and tail a bit. He looks all energized, like the pained, battered, injured look earlier, never happened to begin with.
> Yet, still not a single trace of magic energy or anything from him.
> ...



"Don't even try it." The paladin warned Nemesis. "Their souls have already been collected, can't you tell? You'd just be raising zombies. Their gods have ferried them to their final home, and I don't think they'd appreciate you trying ripping them back to here. They'd probably throw some demon souls in the mix to mess with us..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Alright, let's get this done. I take no pleasure in poking around the dead... their souls are already collected by the looks of them..." He winced as Akio and the Wasp entered into the rubble to take a look at some of the corpses, passing by the triad rat witness as they did, who looked quite eager to leave.
> 
> The ones inside all looked the same, severely burnt and still smoldering, sporting numerous puncture wounds. Parts of the interior were scorched as well, if not outright torn to shreds.
> 
> "Those dragons must have burnt these poor fools alive." The wasp growled.


While waiting for them to check on the casualty, Nemesis looks over the wolf hunter and horse paladin.

Nemesis : So, what's it gonna take for me to get permission to bring these victims back to-



Silverthunder said:


> "Don't even try it." The paladin warned Nemesis. "Their souls have already been collected, can't you tell? You'd just be raising zombies. Their gods have ferried them to their final home, and I don't think they'd appreciate you trying ripping them back to here. They'd probably throw some demon souls in the mix to mess with us..."


Nemesis : Eh, never mind then. Just askin'.



Silverthunder said:


> "Hey- tomato tamato! Fine, you want me to just send you back and keep the yellow guy?" Dio huffed. "Gods, Demi Gods, Celestials, Eternals, and Immortals are all allowed here in the Pantheon, Immortals just need special permission."
> 
> "Okay, I'm sticking my neck out for you two... so do you wanna know how to get away scot free or just get thrown in prison? Cause the liches just would have grabbed you and thrown you to the four for judgement already." He chided, crossing his arms a little condescendingly.





Universe said:


> “Yes”


Galaxy elbows the dragon, quietly telling him to stop it.

Galaxy : Alright, what do we have to do to get outta this mess ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> While waiting for them to check on the casualty, Nemesis looks over the wolf hunter and horse paladin.
> 
> Nemesis : So, what's it gonna take for me to get permission to bring these victims back to-
> 
> ...


“Hit me one more time see what happens” *I said tired of her hitting me*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hit me one more time see what happens” *I said tired of her hitting me*


Galaxy glares at him.

Galaxy : You have that attitude one more time, and what happens is me and dad get out of here, YOU stay here to explain about the damage you caused, yourself, in prison ! I'm trying to get us out of this shit, so can you PLEASE just stop making things worse ?

She also clenches her fists, but doesn't look like she wants to hit anyone. She's just trying really hard to stay calm.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy glares at him.
> 
> Galaxy : You have that attitude one more time, and what happens is me and dad get out of here, YOU stay here to explain about the damage you caused, yourself, in prison ! I'm trying to get us out of this shit, so can you PLEASE just stop making things worse ?
> 
> She also clenches her fists, but doesn't look like she wants to hit anyone. She's just trying really hard to stay calm.


“I didn’t ask to get knocked out I was just trying to rescue that cat and now my precious coin is gone my sanity is almost gone and you have the nerve to say that I did it on purpose? I had no idea that that move would do that much damage you have no idea how annoying it is to always tell the truth I can never lie”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy elbows the dragon, quietly telling him to stop it.
> 
> Galaxy : Alright, what do we have to do to get outta this mess ?





Universe said:


> “Hit me one more time see what happens” *I said tired of her hitting me*



"Gah! Hey, cool it you two! I'm only a hundred and I'm not here to babysit you guys..."

He drooped, clearly not sure what he had gotten himself into, rubbing his nose and shaking his head. 

"Okay, uh, let me think- you said you were a god of light? Alright, well maybe if Ama's in the gallery she could come to our side... but you're going to have to really work to convince the main four. My mom's pretty easy, you said someone took something from you right? Well that's good! My mom's all about the greed stuff so work on that angle when you're talking to her." 

"Wrath might be an easy one too, you got angry and fought back right? Didn't stab anyone in the back, bingo bango bongo, sounds like an honorable retaliation to me! She doesn't care so much about collateral damage... though, she's not a fan of magic..." 

"Let's see... what about the other two... you guys have anything really old?"


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Alright, let's get this done. I take no pleasure in poking around the dead... their souls are already collected by the looks of them..." He winced as Akio and the Wasp entered into the rubble to take a look at some of the corpses, passing by the triad rat witness as they did, who looked quite eager to leave.
> 
> The ones inside all looked the same, severely burnt and still smoldering, sporting numerous puncture wounds. Parts of the interior were scorched as well, if not outright torn to shreds.
> 
> "Those dragons must have burnt these poor fools alive." The wasp growled.


_The Dewott, quite frankly, was having a horrid time. Seeing all these burnt bodies was downright awful, and the fact that he had to stand there and count them was no small feat. It was repulsive, something he hated to do. Nothing of which he was doing at this moment was nowhere near comfortable, and as much as he wanted to leave, he had to stay and count them.

Once he did though, he backed away from the bodies, seemingly a bit distraught as he did so. It always messed with the otter to go over a dead body, and not have the killer either in chains, or facing judgement. Simply put, he desired utmost revenge...though that will long since be denied till further notice._

"Those beasts....killing innocents as if they were nothing...I promise you, they will suffer. When we find them, we'll get the justice for the dead...poor souls...," Akio murmured, taking a moment of silence, bowing his head slowly.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Gah! Hey, cool it you two! I'm only a hundred and I'm not here to babysit you guys..."
> 
> He drooped, clearly not sure what he had gotten himself into, rubbing his nose and shaking his head.
> 
> ...


“I’m 200,000,000 years old and yes I’m also the god of truth I cannot lie literally I’ve tried once it never came out”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> While waiting for them to check on the casualty, Nemesis looks over the wolf hunter and horse paladin.
> 
> Nemesis : So, what's it gonna take for me to get permission to bring these victims back to-



"Sorry, I made that mistake myself once. It's a tricky subject. It's more of that pantheon business. It's a way for gods and immortals to keep control of us mortals... they don't want us to become immortal if we recurrent ourselves all the time." The paladin explained.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 20, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott nodded, curious as to this individual. Maybe then he could ask his questions as well, seeing as he was still trying to get the other half of the story. After all, after hearing out Hikari say what they had done, he still wanted answers that had been long awaited for, and he planned to get them at some point. Especially now, since he had been left in quite the state of confusion, something he planned to resolve as well._
> 
> "Of course, I understand. And from the numbers, there's about....a dozen or so here, from what I've gathered," Akio said mournfully, sitting back up as he bowed his head to the dead. It never pleased him to see this kind of sight, especially if the killer was still out there, seemingly unpunished for such a heinous, atrocious act.





Silverthunder said:


> "Alright, let's get this done. I take no pleasure in poking around the dead... their souls are already collected by the looks of them..." He winced as Akio and the Wasp entered into the rubble to take a look at some of the corpses, passing by the triad rat witness as they did, who looked quite eager to leave.
> 
> The ones inside all looked the same, severely burnt and still smoldering, sporting numerous puncture wounds. Parts of the interior were scorched as well, if not outright torn to shreds.
> 
> "Those dragons must have burnt these poor fools alive." The wasp growled.


Nemesis : Hey, forget what I asked. Just leave them be. Change of plan.



Silverthunder said:


> "Sorry, I made that mistake myself once. It's a tricky subject. It's more of that pantheon business. It's a way for gods and immortals to keep control of us mortals... they don't want us to become immortal if we recurrent ourselves all the time." The paladin explained.


Nemesis : Eh, I just thought it's something I can do because their death was too sudden, y'know. I mean, I know some soul magic to make sure I don't pull a demon in here. Though, now that I think about it, this place is pretty nuts already.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ha ha! Well, actually, one big giant tunnel yes? Tartarus is a gigantic ring like world, with layer of thick deep stone covering roof! But, you not notice, the height from our floor here to ceiling is so great it looks like outerworlder sky!" He said excitedly.
> 
> That caused a few ooohs and ahs as people wrote things excitedly in their little travel journals.
> 
> "Would Sabaku like to join Ikit's tour group? Crazy things happen in Nowhere lately, so it safer to go as group today..." He rubbed the back of his neck and gave a nervous chuckle.


"So, tunnels I can walk through comfortably rather than crawling or outright digging all day.  That works.  The tunnels I'm used to making weren't generally for travel anyhow."

Sabaku adjusted his gloves.

"Yeah, I'm game for going with the group on this one."


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“Look I didn’t want to kill anyone it was in self defense”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : Hey, forget what I asked. Just leave them be. Change of plan.
> 
> 
> Nemesis : Eh, I just thought it's something I can do because their death was too sudden, y'know. I mean, I know some soul magic to make sure I don't pull a demon in here. Though, now that I think about it, this place is pretty nuts already.


_Akio turned, puzzled to Nemesis, wondering exactly what this change of plan was. He never really had accounted for any plan, since that had yet to be formed, though he was glad that he could finally stop though, since this was already a tough business on its own, and any further actions would've made the samurai simply back away from the bodies._

"Whatever the plan is, I'm all ears for it, at the very least."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Gah! Hey, cool it you two! I'm only a hundred and I'm not here to babysit you guys..."
> 
> He drooped, clearly not sure what he had gotten himself into, rubbing his nose and shaking his head.
> 
> ...


Galaxy stops when she hears the dragon. She really has some issues with her brother right now, but she's still trying to stay calm.

Galaxy : What do you mean, "old" ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott, quite frankly, was having a horrid time. Seeing all these burnt bodies was downright awful, and the fact that he had to stand there and count them was no small feat. It was repulsive, something he hated to do. Nothing of which he was doing at this moment was nowhere near comfortable, and as much as he wanted to leave, he had to stay and count them.
> 
> Once he did though, he backed away from the bodies, seemingly a bit distraught as he did so. It always messed with the otter to go over a dead body, and not have the killer either in chains, or facing judgement. Simply put, he desired utmost revenge...though that will long since be denied till further notice._
> 
> "Those beasts....killing innocents as if they were nothing...I promise you, they will suffer. When we find them, we'll get the justice for the dead...poor souls...," Akio murmured, taking a moment of silence, bowing his head slowly.



Twelve bodies on the inside. The two that had been outside apparently had simply been unconscious, both the triads now sitting nearby. Their was one rat hanging upside-down from the wall missing his hand and similarly burnt, and ten random civilians strewn about the building. All were severely burnt with puncture wounds. 

"I count Twelve, did we miss any?" The wasp asked. "Well, anyway, I'm going to see if I can figure out how this building took so much damage. Maybe the marks to give us a clue? I guess that leaves the other witnesses and..."

He paused, clearly uncomfortable. "Seeing if theirs anything on the corpses. Take your pick."


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*I pulled out an 1,000 year old diamond* “will this do?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 20, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Akio turned, puzzled to Nemesis, wondering exactly what this change of plan was. He never really had accounted for any plan, since that had yet to be formed, though he was glad that he could finally stop though, since this was already a tough business on its own, and any further actions would've made the samurai simply back away from the bodies._
> 
> "Whatever the plan is, I'm all ears for it, at the very least."


Nemesis : My plan was to bring these victims back to life, but then I remember that this is a pretty shitty place for mortals and a bad place to be alive in.

He shrugs again.

Nemesis : So, forget what I asked.

He then shakes his head and sighs, tired.

Nemesis : I just wanna get outta here, but my son is just a big baby. And now he's probably being interrogated somewhere and I don't know what's going on with him.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“The coin that was taken from me was the last thing I ever got from my hatch parents before they were murdered” *I said trying to keep it together*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Twelve bodies on the inside. The two that had been outside apparently had simply been unconscious, both the triads now sitting nearby. Their was one rat hanging upside-down from the wall missing his hand and similarly burnt, and ten random civilians strewn about the building. All were severely burnt with puncture wounds.
> 
> "I count Twelve, did we miss any?" The wasp asked. "Well, anyway, I'm going to see if I can figure out how this building took so much damage. Maybe the marks to give us a clue? I guess that leaves the other witnesses and..."
> 
> He paused, clearly uncomfortable. "Seeing if theirs anything on the corpses. Take your pick."


_Twelve innocents that definitely didn't deserve this untimely that that they had met so quickly. It was an irrational outcome, something that if the Dewott could've prevented, he would've. However, hearing his options that the wasp laid out for him, he'd rather try and look the building over than search any more bodies. That was already a heavy burden, and taking it on again wasn't going to sit well with Akio._

"Alright, we didn't miss any. That's all of them....though, I'd say we should check the building. See if anything here leads to something....rather than checking the bodies. We'll only do such a thing if it comes down to it..," the otter mumbled, sighing as he once more glanced down at the burnt, punctured bodies.

_It wasn't the best of things, but he'd rather deal with a burnt building than burnt people. That's simply how he wanted to go about this, seeing as there's been enough disrespect to the dead already._


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So, tunnels I can walk through comfortably rather than crawling or outright digging all day.  That works.  The tunnels I'm used to making weren't generally for travel anyhow."
> 
> Sabaku adjusted his gloves.
> 
> "Yeah, I'm game for going with the group on this one."



"Oh yes! Ha! I understand." He nodded, before guiding the group to the doors of the large barn crowded with people. "This way everyone! Yes yes!" 

"Now, Rikiti would like to welcome everyone too..." He took a flourishing bow and swung open the doors excitedly to reveal...

A disaster! It was just awful! Just up the street as it curved up deeper into the city, people were crowded around the rubble of a building strewn with bodies, in the opposite direction half the city looked to have been blown apart with some kind of energy weapon, and airships were spewing and bellowing smoke as they landed beside the wharf that bordered the opposite side of the street creating the crescent shaped bay to collect wounded and distribute armed soldiers. 

The city itself was the shape of a crescent, curving around a large ocean bay. It traveled upwards along a hillside, with lighthouses on each corner of the crescent. The buildings, if not blown apart, were made in an old rustic style. Cobblestone bases and foundations with wooden frames and tile rooftops. Space was a commodity in Nowhere, so not a single story house in sight, which made the destruction even more devastating, considering how packed together everything was!

Despite the medieval appeal and cobblestone streets, there were modern accoutrements as well. Bronze pipes lined some homes, and the street lights were a mix of flame and electric. The water and air ships circling the bay in a tizzy were equally as diverse. Some were fantastical and without any notable propulsion while others were very industrial in appearance, with the rest more simple with sails and ores. 

"Gaaaah! No! You not look that way!" Rikiti shouted in a panic, trying to turn the group and Sabaku in the opposite direction, but they were too distracted by the disaster scene and began taking Photos. 

"Wowa..." An otter in a Hawaiian shirt nudged Sabaku. "What do you think happened? I didn't think things would be so crazy so fast!"


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“So now what do I do I really trying to keep it together here?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Twelve innocents that definitely didn't deserve this untimely that that they had met so quickly. It was an irrational outcome, something that if the Dewott could've prevented, he would've. However, hearing his options that the wasp laid out for him, he'd rather try and look the building over than search any more bodies. That was already a heavy burden, and taking it on again wasn't going to sit well with Akio._
> 
> "Alright, we didn't miss any. That's all of them....though, I'd say we should check the building. See if anything here leads to something....rather than checking the bodies. We'll only do such a thing if it comes down to it..," the otter mumbled, sighing as he once more glanced down at the burnt, punctured bodies.
> 
> _It wasn't the best of things, but he'd rather deal with a burnt building than burnt people. That's simply how he wanted to go about this, seeing as there's been enough disrespect to the dead already._



Whatever happened, the building was ripped to shreds. There were many small holes peppering just about every wall. Firearms, most likely, and with such volume it blew pieces away like a water cannon and paper. Yet, a few pieces of wooden countertops looked to be partially burnt at the site of impact. 

"Hey, I never told you my name. Captain Vault, by the way." The wasp stated as they climbed through the debris. "Hey- what's that over there in the kitchen?"

The door for one of the counters moved- swaying as something scrambled around inside, knocking some pans out onto the floor. 

Vault drew his weapon ready to pounce on the threat.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : My plan was to bring these victims back to life, but then I remember that this is a pretty shitty place for mortals and a bad place to be alive in.
> 
> He shrugs again.
> 
> ...



"Well, the guy that took him said he was with the Pantheon. There's no way a mortal's getting there." The paladin concluded. "And I hate to break it to you- but Nowhere's usually not this chaotic! _You _and those other folks show up and all of a sudden things start blowing up! So if you got something to say about my home, say it to my face!"


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“It’s not fair to always tell the truth but I’ve gotten used to it” *I said annoyed with myself*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy stops when she hears the dragon. She really has some issues with her brother right now, but she's still trying to stay calm.
> 
> Galaxy : What do you mean, "old" ?





Universe said:


> “So now what do I do I really trying to keep it together here?”



"Are- are you two even listening to me!? Never mind... maybe we should just get this over with. You guys ready?" He asked as he guided them down the giant hall.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Are- are you two even listening to me!? Never mind... maybe we should just get this over with. You guys ready?" He asked as he guided them down the giant hall.


“Yes I’m ready I mentioned before that I can’t lie right?”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Whatever happened, the building was ripped to shreds. There were many small holes peppering just about every wall. Firearms, most likely, and with such volume it blew pieces away like a water cannon and paper. Yet, a few pieces of wooden countertops looked to be partially burnt at the site of impact.
> 
> "Hey, I never told you my name. Captain Vault, by the way." The wasp stated as they climbed through the debris. "Hey- what's that over there in the kitchen?"
> 
> ...


_Truly decimation. There was no salvaging what would be the remnants of this, and the Dewott wondered how the people would recover from this. Hopefully they would be able to, because seeing this alone wasn't the prettiest of sights. Hopefully, they'll be able to exact this whole thing out, and seek retribution for those who were ill-equipped to defend themselves._

"Alright, nice to meet you Captain. I'm Akio, as I'm sure you recall from earlier," the otter said, glancing over at the door that moved. 

_He watched as the wasp readied his weapon, prepared to spring into action. meanwhile, Akio was standing there, bracing for whoever may be on the other side, hoping they would use words before weapons. Still, he was ready, body tensed to react at a moment's notice._


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“I feel really bad about what happened I never wanted this to happen but my emotions run away with me and I can’t stop them I feel like everyone hates me my father warned me about this and I didn’t listen”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes I’m ready I mentioned before that I can’t lie right?”


"Oh- That's great! That means you're used to speaking half truths to get out of things right? TzeTze LOVES that kind of thing, he can see everything that happens, but he won't call you out on it if the other three don't notice. He likes it when you mess with people and get away with it, and if you can get him on your side you pretty much win."


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“Hmmm I can try I don’t know if I can tell half truths time to find out”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Truly decimation. There was no salvaging what would be the remnants of this, and the Dewott wondered how the people would recover from this. Hopefully they would be able to, because seeing this alone wasn't the prettiest of sights. Hopefully, they'll be able to exact this whole thing out, and seek retribution for those who were ill-equipped to defend themselves._
> 
> "Alright, nice to meet you Captain. I'm Akio, as I'm sure you recall from earlier," the otter said, glancing over at the door that moved.
> 
> _He watched as the wasp readied his weapon, prepared to spring into action. meanwhile, Akio was standing there, bracing for whoever may be on the other side, hoping they would use words before weapons. Still, he was ready, body tensed to react at a moment's notice._



"Come out now!" Vault shouted, but whatever was in the cupboard remained quiet, pretending it was never there to begin with.  

Some of the others from out on the street noticed the commotion and tried to peer inside, not difficult to do considering all the holes. Someone shouted a curse, causing the creature in the cupboard to smack its head on the top, jostling the entire fixture. It sounded metallic. 

At that point, the two remaining triads decided it was time for them to leave. They picked each other up and began to collect their armor pieces that had fallen off during the scuffle. The two guards handling them appeared to let the go on their way without any fanfare.

"Alright I've had enough of this- I'll give you ten seconds to show yourself or I'm slicing that counter in half!" Vault snapped.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Come out now!" Vault shouted, but whatever was in the cupboard remained quiet, pretending it was never there to begin with.
> 
> Some of the others from out on the street noticed the commotion and tried to peer inside, not difficult to do considering all the holes. Someone shouted a curse, causing the creature in the cupboard to smack its head on the top, jostling the entire fixture. It sounded metallic.
> 
> ...


_The otter simply kept watch, using his discipline and trained senses to try and determine what might be there. From sounds alone, it was definitely probably something small, and metallic to boot. He wasn't sure what to expect at this point, seeing as he was on a tour one moment, and now dealing with the case of twelve victims, all of which jsut seemed to happen right out of the blue, which is what puzzled the Dewott the most.

Everything literally happened so fast! And without his wary eye even keeping track! He could've promised one moment, he was talking with Hikari, and the next, embarking on a  quest to avenge fallen strangers. What an odd twist. Calmly, he waited, his body still tense, waiting for the creature to reveal itself._

"We mean you no harm whatsoever. Please, just show yourself...," Akio said in a kind, soft tone, hoping the gentle approach would be more appealing to the unknown figure.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well, the guy that took him said he was with the Pantheon. There's no way a mortal's getting there." The paladin concluded. "And I hate to break it to you- but Nowhere's usually not this chaotic! _You _and those other folks show up and all of a sudden things start blowing up! So if you got something to say about my home, say it to my face!"


Nemesis : Really ? Let's see, a demon killed everyone at the blacksmith workshop and reanimated them as zombies, then someone else came in and reversed the time to undo the damage. Next, a bunch of rats stole my son's coin and almost did me in. And for what you said about my kids...

He pauses a bit.

Nemesis : ... You're goddamn right. For a "dragon god" probably 200 million years old, he's a big baby and just never listens.

He stomps his feet.

Nemesis : I could take on every single god and demon, right here, right now, in this freaking realm, still easier than babysitting him !

Then he takes a deep breath and clears his throat.

Nemesis : ... If you want something from me, make it quick. If not, I'm out of here.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“I’m sorry if I caused any trouble” *I said starting to mature* “I have a bad habit of blaming others instead of taking responsibility for my actions”


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“Why do celestial dragons mature so slowly it’s annoying”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh yes! Ha! I understand." He nodded, before guiding the group to the doors of the large barn crowded with people. "This way everyone! Yes yes!"
> 
> "Now, Rikiti would like to welcome everyone too..." He took a flourishing bow and swung open the doors excitedly to reveal...
> 
> ...


Sabaku looked at the otter who had nudged him.

"Wild monster attack, I think.  Where I'm from, much is made of the fact that they used to happen all the time."

He then looked over the wreckage.

"Then again... they hit way too fast for the monster attacks I'd been told about."

Sabaku pulled out his camera and, rather than try to take a picture right away, aimed it at the crowd around the rubble and hit the zoom function for a better look.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The otter simply kept watch, using his discipline and trained senses to try and determine what might be there. From sounds alone, it was definitely probably something small, and metallic to boot. He wasn't sure what to expect at this point, seeing as he was on a tour one moment, and now dealing with the case of twelve victims, all of which jsut seemed to happen right out of the blue, which is what puzzled the Dewott the most.
> 
> Everything literally happened so fast! And without his wary eye even keeping track! He could've promised one moment, he was talking with Hikari, and the next, embarking on a  quest to avenge fallen strangers. What an odd twist. Calmly, he waited, his body still tense, waiting for the creature to reveal itself._
> 
> "We mean you no harm whatsoever. Please, just show yourself...," Akio said in a kind, soft tone, hoping the gentle approach would be more appealing to the unknown figure.



Vaul seemed unsure by Akio's more polite approach, but no sooner had the blue otter assured it in a soft kindly tone, the cabinet door opened slightly. Even in Tartarus, one caught more with honey than with vinegar.

The creature poked its head out from behind the counter, shaking like a pine needle in a windstorm. It was some kind of machine, a mechanical squirrel! Its eyes glowed a vibrant green, though the metal lids were oriented in a fashion that indicated was being terrifyingly cautious. 

It looked around, jerking its head to examine the devastation, before spotting Vault with his weapon drawn and red hot, then dipped back into the cabinet. 

"Eh, it's just a stupid automaton." Vault grumbled, sheathing his weapon.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nemesis : Really ? Let's see, a demon killed everyone at the blacksmith workshop and reanimated them as zombies, then someone else came in and reversed the time to undo the damage. Next, a bunch of rats stole my son's coin and almost did me in. And for what you said about my kids...
> 
> He pauses a bit.
> 
> ...



"Yes, you're free to go." The paladin grumbled. "Please just don't cause any more trouble... the bear is going to have my legs if something else blows up today... if you have a problem, come to me first. That's what I'm hear for, don't try to take on the whole world without knowing what world you're even on."


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*I sighed Annoyed with myself*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m sorry if I caused any trouble” *I said starting to mature* “I have a bad habit of blaming others instead of taking responsibility for my actions”



"Eh, I'm like that too sometimes. You know, I got in trouble for creating a bunch of piles of gold once and giving it to mortals. We all make mistakes!" He assured Universe, before stopping and massive set of double doors. 

"Okay you two, just be respectful, be emotional, and be sentimental. You know, play on those emotions, your bound to hook one of the four that way. TzeTze will start by explaining what happened, you just need to explain why it happened. Okay?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Eh, I'm like that too sometimes. You know, I got in trouble for creating a bunch of piles of gold once and giving it to mortals. We all make mistakes!" He assured Universe, before stopping and massive set of double doors.
> 
> "Okay you two, just be respectful, be emotional, and be sentimental. You know, play on those emotions, your bound to hook one of the four that way. TzeTze will start by explaining what happened, you just need to explain why it happened. Okay?"


“Ok emotional I can do that”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku looked at the otter who had nudged him.
> 
> "Wild monster attack, I think.  Where I'm from, much is made of the fact that they used to happen all the time."
> 
> ...



"Oh man... you know, I don't know if I could live in a world where monsters just attack at random like that." The otter shook his head. 

"Not worry!" Rikiti interjected. "Monsters everywhere in Tartarus! But, Tartarian people are hearty, and have dealt with such things their whole lives. Why, even Nowhere has a monster policy! In fact, Nowhere has the best and most exciting monster hunting tournaments, held once every three to four months! This culls the monster population, and provides and exciting and fun community event, with great prizes for the biggest and most dangerous catches! Even children get in on fun and catch little monsters for little tykes competitions!"

"Oh, neat!" The otter replied. 

As Sabaku examined the crowd around the scene behind them, he could see the radical mix of creatures. There were all manner of strange and exotic beings, from giant insects to elephant centaurs, he could even see a strange blue otter like creature familiar to one he might see back in his homeworld.

As he scanned the crowd, someone looked back at him. Their eyes flashed, before dipping behind someone. It was probably just a coincidence... right?


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*I felt angry all I wanted was real justice not this it was unfair to be judged trying to do the right thing*


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“Why me all I wanted was justice”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh man... you know, I don't know if I could live in a world where monsters just attack at random like that." The otter shook his head.
> 
> "Not worry!" Rikiti interjected. "Monsters everywhere in Tartarus! But, Tartarian people are hearty, and have dealt with such things their whole lives. Why, even Nowhere has a monster policy! In fact, Nowhere has the best and most exciting monster hunting tournaments, held once every three to four months! This culls the monster population, and provides and exciting and fun community event, with great prizes for the biggest and most dangerous catches! Even children get in on fun and catch little monsters for little tykes competitions!"
> 
> ...


"Monster hunting, huh?  Usually where I'm from it's capture and... tame..."

Sabaku hesitated as he scanned the crowd, noticing the blue otter.

"Um, I get the feeling some other tourists might have gotten caught up in that incident.  See that blue otter?  I recognize it... and they're not a Tartarian breed, even if that one's carrying something out of place."

He put the camera back in his belt, pulling out a notebook and pen.

"The rest of you stay with the tour.  I'm going to check this out."

Before separating from the group, he looked at Rikiti.  He scribbled the name in his notebook.

"This got a bit deeper for me.  If we get too far separated, where should I meet back up?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*I was really mad at myself*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Mambi found himself hanging upside down! He found himself tied via a chain to the ceiling decorated with steel pipes and girders. The floor below him was similarly... bleak, some of it a rusty red, with the metal panels having a single drain breaking them up just below his head. The walls were... strange, wooden panels with pink flowery decorations. It was quite at odds with the cold industrial look of the floor and ceiling.
> 
> A strange overweight deer-zebra was standing in front of Mambi, the massive beast glaring down at him. He, like the three other deer in the room, was wearing the same distinct 'uniform' as the other 'Sinners', and leaving little to the imagination.
> 
> ...



_<as he sputters out the salt water and feels the blood rushing to his head, the cat realizes things have taken a very bad turn apparently. Still groggy and trying to figure out his situation, the cat shakes his head and moans softly, his head fuzzy from the potions he does recognize the scent of the guards...the same scent as his latest little kidnapping. Crap. Quickly assessing his predicament, he looks at his feet still bound, and tries to focus...finding himself unable to yet and cursing internally as that means no portals for a while until this clears. Is it possible they don't even realize he *can *open any ripples? No matter since he can't yet, but he thought it's best to keep that to himself for now until he's sure. Trying to collect himself, he stalls for time as he looks at the deer-zebra pleadingly, his front paws still bound behind his back> _

Woah, woah there, no need for violence, is there? Listen to that one, cat needed alive, good to have a breathing cat, right? One that can think straight to answer questions? Hard to think when in pain y'know, so I'll just hang around for a while I guess while we chat. So, who's this "D" person anyway, someone I should know? After all, I *am* just visiting after all, smelled some lovely nibbles and here you are in this lovely abode. Scenic and charming but I wouldn't put it on the tourist brochures. What an odd way to introduce yourself! So um..yeah, I'm Mambi, and if it's not too much trouble to untie me, I really could use the litter box soon! Whatdya say, it'll smell a lot better if I go in a different unguarded room! 

_<he smiles a charming smile, hiding the frantic beating of his terrified heart as his mind frantically tries to see what he can use to escape once his powers return, given that he's still fully bound and his portals cannot help him yet. All he needs is a little more time and someone to make a mistake and he'll be fine, assuming he has any lives left once this "D" returns, he thinks.>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“I was trying to rescue a cat I don’t know his name I’ve lived for 200 millennia and I still hate bullies”


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*I had a serious headache from the sleeping potion earlier and it was making it hard to think*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Vaul seemed unsure by Akio's more polite approach, but no sooner had the blue otter assured it in a soft kindly tone, the cabinet door opened slightly. Even in Tartarus, one caught more with honey than with vinegar.
> 
> The creature poked its head out from behind the counter, shaking like a pine needle in a windstorm. It was some kind of machine, a mechanical squirrel! Its eyes glowed a vibrant green, though the metal lids were oriented in a fashion that indicated was being terrifyingly cautious.
> 
> ...


_The Dewott tilted his head slightly, wondering what such a creature was. He watched as the small metallic squirrel peeked on out, then hid away once more from the sight of the wasp with a weapon, looking back at Vault with curiosity etched on his face._

"Are they their own independent beings or something? What's the matter? Maybe it might be able to help in some way, I'm sure..," Akio said softly, wondering what exactly such a thing was. Since he was still very new to this place, he knew he didn't know everything, but he at least approached things with a calm, orderly manner. With how oddball this has been so far, that wasn't too far of a stretch, especially with the whole street fight from earlier.

Quite the trip, he'd say.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Yes, you're free to go." The paladin grumbled. "Please just don't cause any more trouble... the bear is going to have my legs if something else blows up today... if you have a problem, come to me first. That's what I'm hear for, don't try to take on the whole world without knowing what world you're even on."


He rubs his face and sighs, really tired from all of this.

Nemesis : Right. Right. Got it.

He looks at the half-destroyed city.

Nemesis : ... Where else can you recommend, for me to just have a normal meal, without people putting sleep potion in your drink or poison in your food ?... And, if you see my kids again, whenever they're let go, or IF they're let go, tell them to find me, please. Thanks.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Monster hunting, huh?  Usually where I'm from it's capture and... tame..."
> 
> Sabaku hesitated as he scanned the crowd, noticing the blue otter.
> 
> ...



"Wha- Rikit recommend friend not leave group! Ha, you know, keep out of trouble, help find best places for food and drink!" Rikiti replied nervously. "But- but if anyone lost, important to return here to Adventure Tour building! Can always find by going towards the bay, and just look up and down to find. Can't miss!"

"But- but- but- you not leave! I sure other tour guides handle problem, promise!" Rikit tried to assure Sabaku.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I had a serious headache from the sleeping potion earlier and it was making it hard to think*


@PC Master Race 

"Arlight then, good luck..." He said as he pushed the massive doors open, likely doing so for the show of it more than anything, and gesturing them into the hall beyond...

Inside was a giant stadium like arrangement, with a large open arena in the middle with raised seating around it. The first layer were simple benches, above them, four giant galleries with equally giant thrones spaced evenly around the stadium, with individual seating between. 

Sitting in those thrones, were 'the four'. One, a giant fat green slimy frog like dragon with the antlers of an eastern dragon, and no legs to speak of, only a long thick slug tail, clearly relaxed with a wide friendly smile. 

Across from the frog was a tall black and blue raven monster, using his wings as a cloak and exuding an oily inky blackness around him. He seemed indifferent to the whole affair. 

Next was a giant warrior clad in red and gold plate and chainmail. She was a feline, a sphinx with feathery wings and rippling muscles. She was shaking her leg with impatience, crossing her arms and furrowing her brow as she stared down into the stadium. 

Finally, there was a very sensual looking, long slender and voluptuously dragon creature lounging in her own chair, with a luxurious main of pink hair running down her back to the tip of her tail, and an otherwise mix of blue and purple across her body. Her skimpy but expensive looking outfit gave away what she probably represented. 

"Oh, so you're the one toying with my minions hmm?" The dragoness teased. "Were you planning to eat them at least?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott tilted his head slightly, wondering what such a creature was. He watched as the small metallic squirrel peeked on out, then hid away once more from the sight of the wasp with a weapon, looking back at Vault with curiosity etched on his face._
> 
> "Are they their own independent beings or something? What's the matter? Maybe it might be able to help in some way, I'm sure..," Akio said softly, wondering what exactly such a thing was. Since he was still very new to this place, he knew he didn't know everything, but he at least approached things with a calm, orderly manner. With how oddball this has been so far, that wasn't too far of a stretch, especially with the whole street fight from earlier.
> 
> Quite the trip, he'd say.



Vault paused, nodding to Akio. "Well, I'm not entirely sure myself..." He admitted apologetically. 

"Automatons are creatures of magic, machines brought to life through alchemy and sorcery. We don't really use sorcery where I come from." He explained. "But I've heard people speaking of automatons like they would a pet or an animal. Still, I doubt someone would make something like this without somehow building in some kind of servitude into the process. It could be a bomb for all we know..." 

He sounded more and more suspicious the more he considered what the mechanical squirrel was doing there. 

It once again poked its head out of the cupboard, slowly starting to exit. It was holding something in its paws, a partially filled vial of some kind of liquid, clinging to it like its mechanical life depended on it.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He rubs his face and sighs, really tired from all of this.
> 
> Nemesis : Right. Right. Got it.
> 
> ...



"If you were literally anyone else, I would say anywhere in Nowhere." The paladin replied curtly to Nemesis.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Vault paused, nodding to Akio. "Well, I'm not entirely sure myself..." He admitted apologetically.
> 
> "Automatons are creatures of magic, machines brought to life through alchemy and sorcery. We don't really use sorcery where I come from." He explained. "But I've heard people speaking of automatons like they would a pet or an animal. Still, I doubt someone would make something like this without somehow building in some kind of servitude into the process. It could be a bomb for all we know..."
> 
> ...


_The Dewott found use in that information, considering it to be quite helpful. After all, a creature brought to life via magic was sure to contain something useful, especially being that of machinery as well! That could mean it must've harbored some resemblance of something important due to it's anatomy and creation, something the otter would be sure to check out himself._

"I see....well, that must hold something of use, surely. After all, live mechanical animals might have some uncanny abilities that could lead us closer to anything bearing truth. If we are calm and gentle in approaching them, they might be more inclined to aid, possibly in any way," Akio said, glancing back at the metallic squirrel, sitting himself on his knees to be more leveled with the creature.

"Pardon me there small one, but may I ask what that is? We're trying to figure something out....could you help in any way?," the Dewott asked, using a gentle tone, along with a friendly approach to better appeal to the timid squirrel.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as he sputters out the salt water and feels the blood rushing to his head, the cat realizes things have taken a very bad turn apparently. Still groggy and trying to figure out his situation, the cat shakes his head and moans softly, his head fuzzy from the potions he does recognize the scent of the guards...the same scent as his latest little kidnapping. Crap. Quickly assessing his predicament, he looks at his feet still bound, and tries to focus...finding himself unable to yet and cursing internally as that means no portals for a while until this clears. Is it possible they don't even realize he *can *open any ripples? No matter since he can't yet, but he thought it's best to keep that to himself for now until he's sure. Trying to collect himself, he stalls for time as he looks at the deer-zebra pleadingly, his front paws still bound behind his back> _
> 
> Woah, woah there, no need for violence, is there? Listen to that one, cat needed alive, good to have a breathing cat, right? One that can think straight to answer questions? Hard to think when in pain y'know, so I'll just hang around for a while I guess while we chat. So, who's this "D" person anyway, someone I should know? After all, I *am* just visiting after all, smelled some lovely nibbles and here you are in this lovely abode. Scenic and charming but I wouldn't put it on the tourist brochures. What an odd way to introduce yourself! So um..yeah, I'm Mambi, and if it's not too much trouble to untie me, I really could use the litter box soon! Whatdya say, it'll smell a lot better if I go in a different unguarded room!
> 
> _<he smiles a charming smile, hiding the frantic beating of his terrified heart as his mind frantically tries to see what he can use to escape once his powers return, given that he's still fully bound and his portals cannot help him yet. All he needs is a little more time and someone to make a mistake and he'll be fine, assuming he has any lives left once this "D" returns, he thinks.>_



"Wha- I'm D!" The zeer snapped at Mambi, brandishing a large rusty machete in the cat's face. "He he he, D for Dom that is..." 

The officer smirked and looked away to try and hide it, while the other two deer just chuckled, at the zeer's expense that is. 

"Yea, _Dom_..." The officer added, before standing up and walking over, and bending over to be eye level with Mambi. "And you may refer to me as Executioner Kota. Don't fret, it's just a title." 

"So, I happen to know a few things about you. You just said your a tourist, which, you know, you smell like one... so that checks out. You're a portal mage to some degree. Lastly, you were jumping around pink street and stopped in front of the spa where the good lady went missing. Oh, almost forgot. A witness says you tried to kidnap her with a Demon and a sphinx." He concluded, standing up straight. "If you're wondering who was watching you, thank the local triad gang. They expressed interest in kidnapping and ransoming you. Portal mages tend to make lots of money."

"So... as it happens, I'm a lusty. I believe in catching bears with honey instead of flesh. Just fill me in on what's going on, and we can talk about what happens next. I could even be convinced to cut you down. How does that sound?" He asked, oddly enough, in a friendly manner.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott found use in that information, considering it to be quite helpful. After all, a creature brought to life via magic was sure to contain something useful, especially being that of machinery as well! That could mean it must've harbored some resemblance of something important due to it's anatomy and creation, something the otter would be sure to check out himself._
> 
> "I see....well, that must hold something of use, surely. After all, live mechanical animals might have some uncanny abilities that could lead us closer to anything bearing truth. If we are calm and gentle in approaching them, they might be more inclined to aid, possibly in any way," Akio said, glancing back at the metallic squirrel, sitting himself on his knees to be more leveled with the creature.
> 
> "Pardon me there small one, but may I ask what that is? We're trying to figure something out....could you help in any way?," the Dewott asked, using a gentle tone, along with a friendly approach to better appeal to the timid squirrel.



Vault kept his distance, trying to remain still so as not to antagonize the animal even further. "I see. You may have a point... careful though, we don't know what it's capable of."

The machine took a step back in fear, turning slightly away to shield the half empty glass vial, still cowering but more willing at least. It looked around in a bit of confusion, as if looking for someone in particular, but unable to spot or identify them. 

With a fair bit of trepidation, it slowly extended the vial in its paws to Akio, before pulling it back quickly, then even more slowly presenting it for him to take. 

The vial contained only a small bit of liquid left inside it. The substance was clear, and a little thick. Whatever it was, left a strong scent behind. Sniffing it was enough to make Akio's eyelids droop just a little, forcing him to limited state of drowsiness. Clearly the concoction was powerful and high potency, perhaps the reason it had been given to a machine to dispense instead of a living person.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Vault kept his distance, trying to remain still so as not to antagonize the animal even further. "I see. You may have a point... careful though, we don't know what it's capable of."
> 
> The machine took a step back in fear, turning slightly away to shield the half empty glass vial, still cowering but more willing at least. It looked around in a bit of confusion, as if looking for someone in particular, but unable to spot or identify them.
> 
> ...


_The otter nodded, keeping that in mind. It was true, he had no clue what this little fella was capable of, though at the same time, he wasn't going to rule him out as a threat unless he posed one. And so far, there was no such threat that he saw, so the little squirrel was in the clear for now._

"I'll be wary," Akio responded, keeping level with the mechanical squirrel as it handed him the little vial. He gently took it, keeping a gentle grasp on such a thing. He was about to question what it was before he felt his body suddenly get overcome with fatigue, his ears drooping considerably as he leaned forward a bit, taking a moment to snap out of it.

_Once he did though, he sat up, keeping the small vial at an arm's length away from him, rubbing his eyes with the other paw, which he later than used to gently pat the squirrel's head appreciatively._

"Huh.....this....is quite the potent liquid. Whatever it is, it was capable of almost sending me to sleep, instantaneously at that. Perhaps this might be a clue to something....and it's half full as well, meaning it was indeed used...but the question is, on who?.."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @PC Master Race
> 
> "Arlight then, good luck..." He said as he pushed the massive doors open, likely doing so for the show of it more than anything, and gesturing them into the hall beyond...
> 
> ...


Galaxy takes a good look at the four in front of her. She's definitely in for a ride here, but looks just as indifferent and blank as the raven.
Then she glances at the dragonness for a brief moment, but doesn't respond.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "If you were literally anyone else, I would say anywhere in Nowhere." The paladin replied curtly to Nemesis.


"Anywhere in Nowhere".
He thinks to himself, and almost chuckles at the answer. But instead he only nods.

Jin : Thanks.

Then he walks off and heads towards a different place, away from the destroyed area.
He doesn't even want to bother with his chance of opening business in here anymore, he feels that he's ruined any reputation he might have had at this point.
He wonders where's that rat that greeted him when he first came here... and he hopes he doesn't see the rat again. All this mess has been nothing but embarrassment to him, and last thing he wants is getting scolded at, nagged at again.
After asking around for direction, he finds himself at a different market place, also mainly to trade weapons and armors, far away from the destroyed area earlier.
But this time, he doesn't look for a place to eat or to set up a shop. He's simply looking for materials ; mainly steel, iron, copper, bronze, and/or brass, nothing fancy.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wha- Rikit recommend friend not leave group! Ha, you know, keep out of trouble, help find best places for food and drink!" Rikiti replied nervously. "But- but if anyone lost, important to return here to Adventure Tour building! Can always find by going towards the bay, and just look up and down to find. Can't miss!"
> 
> "But- but- but- you not leave! I sure other tour guides handle problem, promise!" Rikit tried to assure Sabaku.


Sabaku weighed his options.  Rikiti had made a good point - the whole food-and-drink thing.  He was technically in a strange land and the food was definitely going to be different.  Rushing off without knowing that would probably leave him without good options.

However, "staying out of trouble" wasn't exactly one of those luxuries afforded to the pangolin.  Despite his earlier claims about monster attacks being a "used to" in his homeworld, they were still not exactly rare.  It was... complicated.

He'd deal with it as they came.

"....fine," Sabaku responded.  "I'll stay with the group.  But if any of the good food and drink places come up wrecked, I'm investigating - and at that point you won't be able to talk me down."


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @PC Master Race
> 
> "Arlight then, good luck..." He said as he pushed the massive doors open, likely doing so for the show of it more than anything, and gesturing them into the hall beyond...
> 
> ...


“What eww no!” *I said disgusted* “I was looking for my stolen coin”


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

“I’m not like that the coin was the last thing I ever got from my Hatch parents before they were murdered right in front of me”


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

*I teared up thinking about my parents and the tragedy that befell them*


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

*I was holding a sacred necklace with the symbol of Solaris*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The otter nodded, keeping that in mind. It was true, he had no clue what this little fella was capable of, though at the same time, he wasn't going to rule him out as a threat unless he posed one. And so far, there was no such threat that he saw, so the little squirrel was in the clear for now._
> 
> "I'll be wary," Akio responded, keeping level with the mechanical squirrel as it handed him the little vial. He gently took it, keeping a gentle grasp on such a thing. He was about to question what it was before he felt his body suddenly get overcome with fatigue, his ears drooping considerably as he leaned forward a bit, taking a moment to snap out of it.
> 
> ...



The little squirrel reached up and tried to snatch the vial back, but wasn't quite tall or mechanically athletic enough to reach it in Akio's paws. 

"Interesting. Some form of poison or toxin perhaps? Sleeping agents are all too common in a criminals arsenal. But if the smell alone is strong enough to cause concern, then it was extremely potent to be sure. For someone big, or tolerant of such agents most likely." Vault replied, rubbing his mandibles under his helmet. "Since it has such potency, it likely isn't particularly common. Maybe we could take it to a local alchemist and see if they know of anyone that makes or sells such strong concoctions around here?"

"Well, it might turn out to be nothing anyway. Could be a sleep aid to one of the workers here at the restaurant." Vault suggested as the automaton tried to climb up Akio's leg to get the vial back. "Or... if we could figure out who the heck owned that thing... maybe that will point us in the direction of where those wyrms went?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> "Anywhere in Nowhere".
> He thinks to himself, and almost chuckles at the answer. But instead he only nods.
> 
> Jin : Thanks.
> ...



There was a street on the opposite side of town, just off of Gear Street. It wasn't nearly as crowded as Gear or Hospitality, and it seemed like a more industrial side of town up towards the edge where the town met the top of the hill. There, people were busy working. Hammering away in open air smithies or assembling firearms and parts, even few nail and key smiths. They were too busy getting things done to set up stalls and marketplaces.

Strangely enough, it had a very red and green motif going. There seemed to be an air of community there, instead of the brutal competition on the main streets. Those working had no qualms with shooting the breeze with their supposed competitors.

Perhaps unrelated... most of the creatures there appeared to be carnivores as well. Not a deer or rat in sight.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “What eww no!” *I said disgusted* “I was looking for my stolen coin”





PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy takes a good look at the four in front of her. She's definitely in for a ride here, but looks just as indifferent and blank as the raven.
> Then she glances at the dragonness for a brief moment, but doesn't respond.



"What's that supposed to mean!?" The dragoness gasped. "They're cleaner than anyone else in Tartarus! Why would you-" 

The raven cleared his throat. "Welcome to the Pantheon, Universe and Galaxy. Universe, you have specifically been summoned to explain the deaths of twenty one mortals. Galaxy, you have been brought along with him as a curtesy. You were poisoned by a sleeping potion, an object of value was stolen from you, then you were attacked by three assailants. While you are within your godly rights to attack those that are aware of your status and challenge you, they did not know. Worse yet, your attack was... overbearing, resulting in the deaths of twenty unaware civilians. Why did you think such a response was appropriate?"

"Yah, and six of those belonged to me." The dragoness chided. 

"Two of my children regrettably joined me as well." The frog dragon added disappointingly.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku weighed his options.  Rikiti had made a good point - the whole food-and-drink thing.  He was technically in a strange land and the food was definitely going to be different.  Rushing off without knowing that would probably leave him without good options.
> 
> However, "staying out of trouble" wasn't exactly one of those luxuries afforded to the pangolin.  Despite his earlier claims about monster attacks being a "used to" in his homeworld, they were still not exactly rare.  It was... complicated.
> 
> ...



Rikiti sighed in relief, nodding happily. "Yes! Very good! It much better here like this yes? Now, Rikit take group down a deep dark path! Most say it scariest place in Nowhere! But, the blue lights only just for show." He assured the group as he lead everyone across the bay towards a sleepy quiet place bathed in blue lights. 

"Psst..." The otter whispered to Sabaku. "That's a little strange right? He seemed really adamant about keeping us away from there. You think it's just him wanting to keep everyone safe or something?"

The fellow in the Hawaiian shirt seemed quite skeptical. 

To make matters worse it almost seemed like they were being watched... perhaps a creature like Sabaku just had a heightened sense of awareness, given the world he grew up in. Or, maybe he was just paranoid.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Rikiti sighed in relief, nodding happily. "Yes! Very good! It much better here like this yes? Now, Rikit take group down a deep dark path! Most say it scariest place in Nowhere! But, the blue lights only just for show." He assured the group as he lead everyone across the bay towards a sleepy quiet place bathed in blue lights.
> 
> "Psst..." The otter whispered to Sabaku. "That's a little strange right? He seemed really adamant about keeping us away from there. You think it's just him wanting to keep everyone safe or something?"
> 
> ...


Sabaku turned to the otter.  "A bit strange to me too.  When something like that happens where I'm from.... well there's usually tougher folks in the crowd.  Four-armed musclemen, giant red crocodiles, skunks up to the waist... there was one time a rabbit kicked a fireball at someone who tried to intervene in an incident.  Honestly, the crowd I saw up there seemed a bit nonchalant."

Sabaku looked around him.  Things were definite getting suspicious.

"I swear we're going to wind up with like sentient candles or something fairly soon...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "What's that supposed to mean!?" The dragoness gasped. "They're cleaner than anyone else in Tartarus! Why would you-"
> 
> The raven cleared his throat. "Welcome to the Pantheon, Universe and Galaxy. Universe, you have specifically been summoned to explain the deaths of twenty one mortals. Galaxy, you have been brought along with him as a curtesy. You were poisoned by a sleeping potion, an object of value was stolen from you, then you were attacked by three assailants. While you are within your godly rights to attack those that are aware of your status and challenge you, they did not know. Worse yet, your attack was... overbearing, resulting in the deaths of twenty unaware civilians. Why did you think such a response was appropriate?"
> 
> ...


Galaxy : If I tell you that he didn't expect the attack to be so powerful, and that he didn't know his own strength, AND that he's still just a kid for his species, would you believe me ?

She sighs.

Galaxy : My apologies on behalf of his action. It's been pretty troublesome trying to keep an eye on him this whole time. First he wouldn't stop talking about wanting to find our dad, then he wouldn't stop talking about wanting to rescue someone, then he wouldn't stop talking about wanting his coin back, and also wouldn't stop talking about-

She stops herself there, not wanting to bring it up.

Galaxy : Never mind that. But, like I said, he's still just a kid.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku turned to the otter.  "A bit strange to me too.  When something like that happens where I'm from.... well there's usually tougher folks in the crowd.  Four-armed musclemen, giant red crocodiles, skunks up to the waist... there was one time a rabbit kicked a fireball at someone who tried to intervene in an incident.  Honestly, the crowd I saw up there seemed a bit nonchalant."
> 
> Sabaku looked around him.  Things were definite getting suspicious.
> 
> "I swear we're going to wind up with like sentient candles or something fairly soon...."



"That sounds awesome! A rabbit kicked a fireball!? You mean like, a bomb or something!?" The otter asked excitedly. 

"... the black tower!" Rikiti continued in the background. "Filled with assassins and mages, scholars, theorists, philosophers and intellects of all kinds! They all follow the God of Shadows, the Raven Lord himself, changer of ways... he helps those who seek knowledge and improvement, and gains power from discovery and deceit."

Rikiti pointed to the tower at the end of the crescent bay ahead of them on top of the cliffside, a giant black citadel that spiraled into the sky. The entire arm of the crescent seemed to be dedicated to wizardly and clandestine pursuits. 

"You're right I think." The otter nodded. "It's like it happens all the time around here. You- you don't- you don't think we're in danger here do you!?"


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The little squirrel reached up and tried to snatch the vial back, but wasn't quite tall or mechanically athletic enough to reach it in Akio's paws.
> 
> "Interesting. Some form of poison or toxin perhaps? Sleeping agents are all too common in a criminals arsenal. But if the smell alone is strong enough to cause concern, then it was extremely potent to be sure. For someone big, or tolerant of such agents most likely." Vault replied, rubbing his mandibles under his helmet. "Since it has such potency, it likely isn't particularly common. Maybe we could take it to a local alchemist and see if they know of anyone that makes or sells such strong concoctions around here?"
> 
> "Well, it might turn out to be nothing anyway. Could be a sleep aid to one of the workers here at the restaurant." Vault suggested as the automaton tried to climb up Akio's leg to get the vial back. "Or... if we could figure out who the heck owned that thing... maybe that will point us in the direction of where those wyrms went?"


_The otter took notice, patting the little creature's head to ensure that he could take good care of it. He didn't want to worry the little creature, seeing as he had respect to all things, mechanical or not._

"I see.....well then, maybe we can take it to someone who specializes in this. Once that's done, we'll be able to sort this whole mess out. And when we do, maybe they can tell us who or what owns this....and maybe even who it was used on previously. Judging from the half full size, someone had definitely used this...and it's like you said, someone probably could've used this for medicine, or to sleep easier....but still, I'm sure something popping up here wouldn't exactly be for nothing," Akio concluded, looking over at the wasp.

_He looked back down at the metallic critter attempting to scamper up his leg, sighing a bit as he glanced back at the vial. Indeed, he wanted to give it back, but this was serious business._

"Alright little fella, once I'm done with it, I'll give it back to you, okay? You can come with me if you want," the Dewott said in a gentle tone, hoping the squirrel will comply.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The otter took notice, patting the little creature's head to ensure that he could take good care of it. He didn't want to worry the little creature, seeing as he had respect to all things, mechanical or not._
> 
> "I see.....well then, maybe we can take it to someone who specializes in this. Once that's done, we'll be able to sort this whole mess out. And when we do, maybe they can tell us who or what owns this....and maybe even who it was used on previously. Judging from the half full size, someone had definitely used this...and it's like you said, someone probably could've used this for medicine, or to sleep easier....but still, I'm sure something popping up here wouldn't exactly be for nothing," Akio concluded, looking over at the wasp.
> 
> ...



The automaton stopped mid scramble, looking up at Akio, and seeming to understand his words at least a little bit. It blinked a few times to process the deal, and nodded quickly before jumping back to the rubble strewn kitchen floor. 

"What the..." The wasp chuckled. "Well, whatever works I suppose. Should we split up and tackle two objectives at once or stick together? I think if we ask around we can find a good alchemist to help us with the liquid. Not sure about the squirrel, but I know there's an Industry Quarter on the other side of town with some engineers."

The squirrel began running circles around Akio, clearly eager to get back out on the street after having endured so much stress and madness. He had a lot of energy to work out it seemed.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> There was a street on the opposite side of town, just off of Gear Street. It wasn't nearly as crowded as Gear or Hospitality, and it seemed like a more industrial side of town up towards the edge where the town met the top of the hill. There, people were busy working. Hammering away in open air smithies or assembling firearms and parts, even few nail and key smiths. They were too busy getting things done to set up stalls and marketplaces.
> 
> Strangely enough, it had a very red and green motif going. There seemed to be an air of community there, instead of the brutal competition on the main streets. Those working had no qualms with shooting the breeze with their supposed competitors.
> 
> Perhaps unrelated... most of the creatures there appeared to be carnivores as well. Not a deer or rat in sight.


Looks pretty peaceful, he thinks to himself. Not as crowded or competitive.
He hopes it's not just a facade.
However, without stalls or vendors, it's hard to tell who actually sells the materials, or if anyone here even sells anything at all.
He decides to just ask someone, presumably a wolf (or fox, he can't really tell that well) nearby.

Jin : Excuse me, anyone here sells materials for making weapons and armors ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Looks pretty peaceful, he thinks to himself. Not as crowded or competitive.
> He hopes it's not just a facade.
> However, without stalls or vendors, it's hard to tell who actually sells the materials, or if anyone here even sells anything at all.
> He decides to just ask someone, presumably a wolf (or fox, he can't really tell that well) nearby.
> ...



The fox was working on hauling some coal into his foundry, while some younger ones presumably his children, were bus sorting rifle parts on the tables outside. Why they weren't paranoid someone wasn't going to come by and swipe some of the parts was a mystery all on its own. 

"Oh sure boss. Just keep goin' the way you're goin. You'll see materials venders in the loop. Best place for it, has a small road that connects straight with the docs to get them there quicker. They're out of Mithril and Thorium though... but the rats just delivered a big haul of warpstone if you're in to the green stuff." He spat the last bit, as if the warpstone wasn't particularly one of his favorite ingredients, or maybe because of the rats. "Are you just a tourist or...?"


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The automaton stopped mid scramble, looking up at Akio, and seeming to understand his words at least a little bit. It blinked a few times to process the deal, and nodded quickly before jumping back to the rubble strewn kitchen floor.
> 
> "What the..." The wasp chuckled. "Well, whatever works I suppose. Should we split up and tackle two objectives at once or stick together? I think if we ask around we can find a good alchemist to help us with the liquid. Not sure about the squirrel, but I know there's an Industry Quarter on the other side of town with some engineers."
> 
> The squirrel began running circles around Akio, clearly eager to get back out on the street after having endured so much stress and madness. He had a lot of energy to work out it seemed.


_In all honesty, even Akio was a bit surprised that the squirrel seemingly agreed with his deal, something he was glad to see. It was nice to see that, and he was definitely a man of his word. Once they did find out how this worked, he would give the vial back to the squirrel, seeing as it really wanted it back._

"Alright, sounds pretty good. Maybe splitting up to ask around would be a good idea, seeing as the chaos had died down now. There's no need to warrant extreme caution, since it seems like we both both handle ourselves if trouble was to arise. We'll meet back here in ten minutes to see what we gathered. I'll go out to the street with the squirrel here, see if anyone knows about this," the Dewott stated, smiling a bit as he watched the metallic critter run circles around him.

"Alright, so that's my plan. And what of you?," Akio asked, curious to see what Vault would ask about.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The fox was working on hauling some coal into his foundry, while some younger ones presumably his children, were bus sorting rifle parts on the tables outside. Why they weren't paranoid someone wasn't going to come by and swipe some of the parts was a mystery all on its own.
> 
> "Oh sure boss. Just keep goin' the way you're goin. You'll see materials venders in the loop. Best place for it, has a small road that connects straight with the docs to get them there quicker. They're out of Mithril and Thorium though... but the rats just delivered a big haul of warpstone if you're in to the green stuff." He spat the last bit, as if the warpstone wasn't particularly one of his favorite ingredients, or maybe because of the rats. "Are you just a tourist or...?"


Jin : Yeah, tourist. New here. And uh, I'm just looking for basic stuffs. Iron, steel, bronze, copper, brass, silver, that kinda thing. I dunno about "mithril" or "thorium" or "warp stone".

He is hesitant a bit in his response, wondering if such basic materials actually exist in here, or there're only those weird ones he never heard of.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _In all honesty, even Akio was a bit surprised that the squirrel seemingly agreed with his deal, something he was glad to see. It was nice to see that, and he was definitely a man of his word. Once they did find out how this worked, he would give the vial back to the squirrel, seeing as it really wanted it back._
> 
> "Alright, sounds pretty good. Maybe splitting up to ask around would be a good idea, seeing as the chaos had died down now. There's no need to warrant extreme caution, since it seems like we both both handle ourselves if trouble was to arise. We'll meet back here in ten minutes to see what we gathered. I'll go out to the street with the squirrel here, see if anyone knows about this," the Dewott stated, smiling a bit as he watched the metallic critter run circles around him.
> 
> "Alright, so that's my plan. And what of you?," Akio asked, curious to see what Vault would ask about.



"Well, I'm curious about something in particular. I'm a soldier, so I know my firepower. The building was riddled with bullet-holes, and if I had to guess, they were incendiary in nature, given the scorch marks on the brick and stone. No casings out on the street, no weapon, no obvious shooter. They either got away and cleaned up the casings, or were vaporized. Either way, that's some heavy ordinance to be waving around, not something you buy at the local gun shop." He suggested. 

"I might have an easier solution." He suggested, taking a radio from his belt. "Here, we'll keep in touch this way, for the future if we need to spread out more. Does that work? Then like you said, if all goes calmly we meet back here in ten." 

With a bow he left to see about speaking with the bystanders, and the potential witnesses. 

The bulky rats from before were in the process of leaving, while the staff of the restaurant started to gather their things as well. No one seemed to be stopping or interrogating them.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Yeah, tourist. New here. And uh, I'm just looking for basic stuffs. Iron, steel, bronze, copper, brass, silver, that kinda thing. I dunno about "mithril" or "thorium" or "warp stone".
> 
> He is hesitant a bit in his response, wondering if such basic materials actually exist in here, or there're only those weird ones he never heard of.



"Oh!" The fox perked up. "Well of course we do! You wouldn't believe how much copper and silver they got coming in on the daily. The engineers use up that stuff like there's no tomorrow, and Stripes and Sons is working on several airships from scratch at the moment. If you want I can show you around the loop, but you can spot the depots fairly easily."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well, I'm curious about something in particular. I'm a soldier, so I know my firepower. The building was riddled with bullet-holes, and if I had to guess, they were incendiary in nature, given the scorch marks on the brick and stone. No casings out on the street, no weapon, no obvious shooter. They either got away and cleaned up the casings, or were vaporized. Either way, that's some heavy ordinance to be waving around, not something you buy at the local gun shop." He suggested.
> 
> "I might have an easier solution." He suggested, taking a radio from his belt. "Here, we'll keep in touch this way, for the future if we need to spread out more. Does that work? Then like you said, if all goes calmly we meet back here in ten."
> 
> ...


_Akio listened to the wasp, nodding in agreement. While he was no specialist in firearms since he was still using weapons of feudal Japan standards, he did agree with Vault's analysis about the whole thing, and it definitely made sense when looking at it from a logical viewpoint. If one had to think about it, incendiary rounds would make sense, since there was virtually no evidence left behind at the scene. And with how he explained it, the otter saw no other way but to agree. It was a spot on conclusion, and hopefully an accurate one too!_

"Agreed. Alright, we'll keep in touch, just to be safe. And we'll report back here once all is said and done," the Dewott said, bowing once more as the wasp left to check up on the bystanders.

_Looking back down at the metallic squirrel, Akio flashed a reassuring smile, gesturing to the streets._

"Well little friend? Shall we depart now?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Akio listened to the wasp, nodding in agreement. While he was no specialist in firearms since he was still using weapons of feudal Japan standards, he did agree with Vault's analysis about the whole thing, and it definitely made sense when looking at it from a logical viewpoint. If one had to think about it, incendiary rounds would make sense, since there was virtually no evidence left behind at the scene. And with how he explained it, the otter saw no other way but to agree. It was a spot on conclusion, and hopefully an accurate one too!_
> 
> "Agreed. Alright, we'll keep in touch, just to be safe. And we'll report back here once all is said and done," the Dewott said, bowing once more as the wasp left to check up on the bystanders.
> 
> ...



The machine perked up, nodding quickly and certainly excited to leave. Instead of trailing behind him on the ground, the squirrel climbed up his legs- then back- to find his place on the blue otters shoulder, perching there like it was as natural as breathing air. He wasn't particularly heavy either, not that a trained warrior would care that is. 

Vault was already getting aggressive with the witnesses, but fortunately, the other soldier that had accompanied him was there to play good cop and keep him under control. 

Now that the excitement was wavering however, the crowd of bystanders was finally beginning to leave, dispersing into the other half of the street were the road was clogged with people enjoying 'Hospitality Street' to its fullest. A few arcane priests were now in the process of collecting and removing the dead from the scene.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh!" The fox perked up. "Well of course we do! You wouldn't believe how much copper and silver they got coming in on the daily. The engineers use up that stuff like there's no tomorrow, and Stripes and Sons is working on several airships from scratch at the moment. If you want I can show you around the loop, but you can spot the depots fairly easily."


Jin : Aye, if that's not too much trouble for you, then thanks. I'm sorta a blacksmith/engineer myself too.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "That sounds awesome! A rabbit kicked a fireball!? You mean like, a bomb or something!?" The otter asked excitedly.
> 
> "... the black tower!" Rikiti continued in the background. "Filled with assassins and mages, scholars, theorists, philosophers and intellects of all kinds! They all follow the God of Shadows, the Raven Lord himself, changer of ways... he helps those who seek knowledge and improvement, and gains power from discovery and deceit."
> 
> ...


"I may not be in too much peril," Sabaku responded, "but you're still right to worry either way."

Sabaku got his camera and snapped a picture of the tower.

"As for the rabbit... not a bomb so much as an honest-to-goodness fireball.  I don't quite know the method he used to do it, but once you see things like that enough times, you stop questioning it."

He looked at the tower.

"Once the main tour is done, I might have to come back here."


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Aye, if that's not too much trouble for you, then thanks. I'm sorta a blacksmith/engineer myself too.



"Ha! No prob." The fox replied, plopping the bag of coal down by the door and stepping out into the street with Nemesis.

He wasn't nearly as well dressed as... well, literally anyone else in town. Then again, most of the people on this side of town carried themselves quite differently than the other. Not concerned at all by appearances and marketing. The fox himself was bare chested with a leather coat hanging from his waist and baggy pants with thick flared gloves. He had very narrow eyes, to the point it was difficult to see his pupils. 

"Aelfric, by the way." he introduced himself. "What brings an outsider to this side of town anyway? The other side's the one with all the strippers and food. You didn't come to Nowhere just to buy base materials..."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The machine perked up, nodding quickly and certainly excited to leave. Instead of trailing behind him on the ground, the squirrel climbed up his legs- then back- to find his place on the blue otters shoulder, perching there like it was as natural as breathing air. He wasn't particularly heavy either, not that a trained warrior would care that is.
> 
> Vault was already getting aggressive with the witnesses, but fortunately, the other soldier that had accompanied him was there to play good cop and keep him under control.
> 
> Now that the excitement was wavering however, the crowd of bystanders was finally beginning to leave, dispersing into the other half of the street were the road was clogged with people enjoying 'Hospitality Street' to its fullest. A few arcane priests were now in the process of collecting and removing the dead from the scene.


_Akio watched as the little squirrel scampered up his leg, then eventually found a good place on settling on his shoulder, smiling and patting it's head gently. It felt particularly natural, and he was quite happy with this little situation. if only they had met on different circumstances, he would be showing this little metallic critter more affection at the moment, but currently he had a task to do._

"Alright, let's be on our way then," the otter said, proceeding to walk out into the streets, looking around for anyone who might be of help. He wasn't exactly a local here, so trying to find someone who might actually know what to do would prove to be a challenge. Still, he was quite determined to find someone who could explain the vial to him, since it proved to be something that he would need help with. Hopefully there would be a good sign around, or at least someone to aid.

_Deciding to look around, Akio look in the sights, looking and searching for anyone who might look to be of service for figuring this out. This meant checking out the locales, hopefully with the intention of finding anyone who could explain to him what this was, and why it was so potent. Maybe with enough luck, they would figure out why it was half empty, and who it was used on._


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I may not be in too much peril," Sabaku responded, "but you're still right to worry either way."
> 
> Sabaku got his camera and snapped a picture of the tower.
> 
> ...



"What is it, did you see something?" The otter asked, taking a picture of the spire himself, but making sure to get some of the glowing blue street in the picture too. "This is going to come out great. You think we'll have time to go out and explore on our own?"

"... hunters. Mimics come in all shape and sizes! Be careful walking into abandon house, it to could be giant mimic monster ready to eat you moment you open front door!" Rikiti snickered, trying to scare the group a little. "But those are very rare, last one show up about three years ago, very noticable. Now, everyone excited for next part!? Rikiti have good friend, who set up potions and things for us to see and try!" 

Rikit lead the tour to a small half plaza where a group of robed figures had set up a tents and stalls in an organized fashion filled with potions. Another group was just leaving, with one of the members shouting in anger and looking... a little tiny... 

"We stay here for thirty minutes. So, ask questions, and buy things! Potion sellers are very nice and eager to teach!" Rikiti explained.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ha! No prob." The fox replied, plopping the bag of coal down by the door and stepping out into the street with Nemesis.
> 
> He wasn't nearly as well dressed as... well, literally anyone else in town. Then again, most of the people on this side of town carried themselves quite differently than the other. Not concerned at all by appearances and marketing. The fox himself was bare chested with a leather coat hanging from his waist and baggy pants with thick flared gloves. He had very narrow eyes, to the point it was difficult to see his pupils.
> 
> "Aelfric, by the way." he introduced himself. "What brings an outsider to this side of town anyway? The other side's the one with all the strippers and food. You didn't come to Nowhere just to buy base materials..."


Then again Jin isn't the looker like the rest, either. For someone with a body build like him, well-dressed is pretty much off the window.
He literally doesn't wear anything, after all.

Jin : Name's Jin. If you hear someone call me "Nemesis", it's just a nickname. Real one's Jin. And the other side of town ? Been there. Crazy place. Can't enjoy the food with all the headaches I had to put up with. A demon killed everyone at the blacksmith workshop and reanimated them back as zombies, then someone else rewound the time to undo the damage. A bunch of stripper-like deer were freaking out 'cuz their "lady" got kidnapped by a cat, or so I heard. Then-...

He sighs.

Jin : ... Things got even crazier when my adopted son got in that place. It's been pretty troublesome trying to keep an eye on him this whole time. First he wouldn't stop talking about wanting to find me, then he wouldn't stop talking about wanting to rescue that cat, then he wouldn't stop talking about wanting his stolen coin back, and also wouldn't stop talking about how bad it was for him when his parents were killed. Did I mention he wouldn't stop boasting about his status and power as a celestial dragon god around 200 million years old ?

He shakes his head.

Jin : ... You know. Kids.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Akio watched as the little squirrel scampered up his leg, then eventually found a good place on settling on his shoulder, smiling and patting it's head gently. It felt particularly natural, and he was quite happy with this little situation. if only they had met on different circumstances, he would be showing this little metallic critter more affection at the moment, but currently he had a task to do._
> 
> "Alright, let's be on our way then," the otter said, proceeding to walk out into the streets, looking around for anyone who might be of help. He wasn't exactly a local here, so trying to find someone who might actually know what to do would prove to be a challenge. Still, he was quite determined to find someone who could explain the vial to him, since it proved to be something that he would need help with. Hopefully there would be a good sign around, or at least someone to aid.
> 
> _Deciding to look around, Akio look in the sights, looking and searching for anyone who might look to be of service for figuring this out. This meant checking out the locales, hopefully with the intention of finding anyone who could explain to him what this was, and why it was so potent. Maybe with enough luck, they would figure out why it was half empty, and who it was used on._



Akio... was getting nowhere. Most of the people on the street were for the most part, visitors. Some from outside of Tartarus, but most from around the cursed local. They didn't have much to tell him, other than they could smell the concoction from a mile away. 

Until... 

A moose noticed Akio having trouble talking to those on the street, his giant nose scrunching as he smiled widely as if he knew exactly what he was sniffing.

"Ha! My wife likes her brand too!" He called out chuckling and teasing Akio, the giant cloven creature dressed like a Christmas stripper with plenty of bells, calling people and inviting them into the 'Moose Toe' establishment behind him, whatever that was. "Have you tried the three egg potion yet? My wife snuck it into my drink and I was out like a log! Lucid, but in that sort of dream state, so things just get weirder with the hooks!"


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Akio... was getting nowhere. Most of the people on the street were for the most part, visitors. Some from outside of Tartarus, but most from around the cursed local. They didn't have much to tell him, other than they could smell the concoction from a mile away.
> 
> Until...
> 
> ...


_It was beginning to concern the otter, seeing as he was literally getting nowhere with this. He didn't expect that nobody would be a help, but the Dewott was determined at the very least. There was no way he was going back empty-handed!

Until that moose noticed him, the otter kept looking about, sighing as he contemplated whether or not to go back. When he did catch on, Akio turned, surprised to see that someone knew and recognized it. And he seemed....well acquainted with it too, judging from his words._

"Oh? You know of this? That's good, I was hoping to find someone who could tell me what this is....could you explain it to me? I'm quite unsure what it is....and you said dream state?," the curious Dewott asked, glad to see he was finally going somewhere with this.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Then again Jin isn't the looker like the rest, either. For someone with a body build like him, well-dressed is pretty much off the window.
> He literally doesn't wear anything, after all.
> 
> Jin : Name's Jin. If you hear someone call me "Nemesis", it's just a nickname. Real one's Jin. And the other side of town ? Been there. Crazy place. Can't enjoy the food with all the headaches I had to put up with. A demon killed everyone at the blacksmith workshop and reanimated them back as zombies, then someone else rewound the time to undo the damage. A bunch of stripper-like deer were freaking out 'cuz their "lady" got kidnapped by a cat, or so I heard. Then-...



"Deer!? Tsch!" He scoffed. "You mean damn lusties! Just a cowardly wretched bunch, no honor in the slightest. Take what they want, when they want, and don't care how they get it. It's pathetic. They infest the North Side of town with the Shadows. People who'd sooner stab you in the back than do an honest days work... Honestly? Just stay away from that side. The middle's okay, but all the Lustys and Shadows are good for is target practice. Not one shred of honor among them, but I'm sure you probably noticed that."



PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Things got even crazier when my adopted son got in that place. It's been pretty troublesome trying to keep an eye on him this whole time. First he wouldn't stop talking about wanting to find me, then he wouldn't stop talking about wanting to rescue that cat, then he wouldn't stop talking about wanting his stolen coin back, and also wouldn't stop talking about how bad it was for him when his parents were killed. Did I mention he wouldn't stop boasting about his status and power as a celestial dragon god around 200 million years old ?
> 
> He shakes his head.
> 
> Jin : ... You know. Kids.



"Yea? I think I get it." He chuckled. "I mean, I have six myself, but I don't think any of them are quite that old yet. My youngest is constantly getting into fights, he's coming back one day with a missing eye, I just know it..."


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _It was beginning to concern the otter, seeing as he was literally getting nowhere with this. He didn't expect that nobody would be a help, but the Dewott was determined at the very least. There was no way he was going back empty-handed!
> 
> Until that moose noticed him, the otter kept looking about, sighing as he contemplated whether or not to go back. When he did catch on, Akio turned, surprised to see that someone knew and recognized it. And he seemed....well acquainted with it too, judging from his words._
> 
> "Oh? You know of this? That's good, I was hoping to find someone who could tell me what this is....could you explain it to me? I'm quite unsure what it is....and you said dream state?," the curious Dewott asked, glad to see he was finally going somewhere with this.



"Of course. Stella makes the best para potions in all of Nowhere, believe me! This one smells like... the River Crossing! Yea, I'm sure of it. You'll want that one for a quick knock out, in case someone gets into trouble and you need to help them out but they're going crazy. It's immediate, but only lasts about fifteen minutes. My better half and I always pour some into each others drink to prank each other!"

"But you know, she does other paras too. Anything that'll make you drowsy, lucid dream, or dream alteration and sleepy. I guess everything that you would want if you're trying to control your dreams or dream walk. But... some of that stuff is too advanced for my taste. I'm happy here in the real world!" He chuckled. "Err- dream seller, in a nut shell. She told me you could even train and learn while you're sleeping with some of her potions."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Of course. Stella makes the best para potions in all of Nowhere, believe me! This one smells like... the River Crossing! Yea, I'm sure of it. You'll want that one for a quick knock out, in case someone gets into trouble and you need to help them out but they're going crazy. It's immediate, but only lasts about fifteen minutes. My better half and I always pour some into each others drink to prank each other!"
> 
> "But you know, she does other paras too. Anything that'll make you drowsy, lucid dream, or dream alteration and sleepy. I guess everything that you would want if you're trying to control your dreams or dream walk. But... some of that stuff is too advanced for my taste. I'm happy here in the real world!" He chuckled. "Err- dream seller, in a nut shell. She told me you could even train and learn while you're sleeping with some of her potions."


_The otter kept completely silent for this, wanting to hear each and every word that the moose was speaking. It was as if this was a literal gold mine of intel, something he could happily report back to Vault with little issue! The more he knew about it, the better, and it seems this fellow here was literally giving him the whole scoop, something that he didn't ask for, but was more than happy to receive. It would probe worthwhile!_

"I see....interesting. And do tell, what happens if someone were to consume half of a vial such as this one?," Akio asked, holding up the little vial that the squirrel had allowed him to hold. "Just curious is all."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Deer!? Tsch!" He scoffed. "You mean damn lusties! Just a cowardly wretched bunch, no honor in the slightest. Take what they want, when they want, and don't care how they get it. It's pathetic. They infest the North Side of town with the Shadows. People who'd sooner stab you in the back than do an honest days work... Honestly? Just stay away from that side. The middle's okay, but all the Lustys and Shadows are good for is target practice. Not one shred of honor among them, but I'm sure you probably noticed that."


Jin : ... Yeah, I get that vibe from them too. And there's this "law warrior" that apparently works for their "lady" too. And he just beat up and humiliated my son with his "law and order" crap.



Silverthunder said:


> "Yea? I think I get it." He chuckled. "I mean, I have six myself, but I don't think any of them are quite that old yet. My youngest is constantly getting into fights, he's coming back one day with a missing eye, I just know it..."


Jin : Aye. I have like 10 adopted kids myself, youngest one is around... 14 or 15, I forgot. They're adorable... and THANKFULLY not in that side full of "lusties". Just, currently, two of them, now in this "pantheon" place that isn't for mortals, to be questioned about the damage they caused earlier. Bah.

He shakes his head.

Jin : I hope they will be let go, soon.


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "What's that supposed to mean!?" The dragoness gasped. "They're cleaner than anyone else in Tartarus! Why would you-"
> 
> The raven cleared his throat. "Welcome to the Pantheon, Universe and Galaxy. Universe, you have specifically been summoned to explain the deaths of twenty one mortals. Galaxy, you have been brought along with him as a curtesy. You were poisoned by a sleeping potion, an object of value was stolen from you, then you were attacked by three assailants. While you are within your godly rights to attack those that are aware of your status and challenge you, they did not know. Worse yet, your attack was... overbearing, resulting in the deaths of twenty unaware civilians. Why did you think such a response was appropriate?"
> 
> ...


“It was self defense I had no idea that attack would do that much damage”


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 22, 2022)

(i.. i-i'm gonna think about this one.. seems potentially good..)


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 22, 2022)

The Shy Dragon said:


> (i.. i-i'm gonna think about this one.. seems potentially good..)


(If you do, then I hope you enjoy it! I'm sure you'll like it pal!)


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2022)

*I winced slightly not knowing if this really hurt my chances*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It was self defense I had no idea that attack would do that much damage”





PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : If I tell you that he didn't expect the attack to be so powerful, and that he didn't know his own strength, AND that he's still just a kid for his species, would you believe me ?
> 
> She sighs.
> 
> ...



"So you've said." Shadows replies, but seemed genuinely interested in Universe's claim. "You should be proud of such a thing, as limited as it may be in the grand scheme of things. Talent should always be harnessed and honed, even if it seems alien to you..."

"Oh pff." The dragoness scoffed, waving her hand to Galaxy. "Believe me darling, I have many children myself. I know the pain. If they're not ruining economies they're causing the extinction of an entire species of marsupials. They can be dreadfully emotional... but I love a good vibrant personality! I like the two of you."

"Mmm..." The frog dragon grumbled, rumbling through the chamber. "Regardless, life should be cherished. It takes time to grow and nurture all things, even mortal lives. You recklessly used a power you had never trained or nurtured before, and others payed the price. We have a responsibility as gods to limit ourselves when interacting with the average mortals, to give them a chance to live their lives without our interference." 

"Tsch." The sphinx snapped, arms still crossed, glaring harshly at Universe.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 22, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The otter kept completely silent for this, wanting to hear each and every word that the moose was speaking. It was as if this was a literal gold mine of intel, something he could happily report back to Vault with little issue! The more he knew about it, the better, and it seems this fellow here was literally giving him the whole scoop, something that he didn't ask for, but was more than happy to receive. It would probe worthwhile!_
> 
> "I see....interesting. And do tell, what happens if someone were to consume half of a vial such as this one?," Akio asked, holding up the little vial that the squirrel had allowed him to hold. "Just curious is all."



"Hrm, well, you know, I don't really know!" He smiled, rubbing his neck apologetically. "Stella doesn't like to give out instructions like that- err, I mean, she's very specific with the instructions, and she doesn't explain what happens when you don't follow them exactly. Not sure why, but she's very specific about that kind of thing. You'd have to ask her. Course, I've had a little more on a few occasions than what she suggests, and nothing bad's every happened to me, so I'm sure it's just so people don't go around giving it to others or selling it off."


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "So you've said." Shadows replies, but seemed genuinely interested in Universe's claim. "You should be proud of such a thing, as limited as it may be in the grand scheme of things. Talent should always be harnessed and honed, even if it seems alien to you..."
> 
> "Oh pff." The dragoness scoffed, waving her hand to Galaxy. "Believe me darling, I have many children myself. I know the pain. If they're not ruining economies they're causing the extinction of an entire species of marsupials. They can be dreadfully emotional... but I love a good vibrant personality! I like the two of you."
> 
> ...


*I was close to tears* “I’m only 200,000,000 years old celestial dragons can live up to 100,000,000,000 years old“


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2022)

*I didn’t hear what they said at first only to double take* “Wait what?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Yeah, I get that vibe from them too. And there's this "law warrior" that apparently works for their "lady" too. And he just beat up and humiliated my son with his "law and order" crap.
> 
> 
> Jin : Aye. I have like 10 adopted kids myself, youngest one is around... 14 or 15, I forgot. They're adorable... and THANKFULLY not in that side full of "lusties". Just, currently, two of them, now in this "pantheon" place that isn't for mortals, to be questioned about the damage they caused earlier. Bah.
> ...



"Tsch, law warriors. What a joke." He scoffed. "Just a way for the rich to get away with even more than they usually do. Maybe there's good ones, but I've never heard of em." 

"Err- wait, what now?" 

Before Aelfric could get clarification on the Pantheon part, the approached a busy but giant culdisack with a large depot in the middle. The road they were on came in from the west, while another branched off the loop down the hill to the docks going south. Multiple warehouses sat on the far end, presumably the final storage area of the depot once everything was processed. 

Sitting at one of the gates was a big burly, albeit a little heavy, wolf. He glared at the two of them with a clipboard in his paws, while Aelfric glared back, baring his teeth a little.


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2022)

“Why me why does everything bad happen to me?” *I said getting angry*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "What is it, did you see something?" The otter asked, taking a picture of the spire himself, but making sure to get some of the glowing blue street in the picture too. "This is going to come out great. You think we'll have time to go out and explore on our own?"
> 
> "... hunters. Mimics come in all shape and sizes! Be careful walking into abandon house, it to could be giant mimic monster ready to eat you moment you open front door!" Rikiti snickered, trying to scare the group a little. "But those are very rare, last one show up about three years ago, very noticable. Now, everyone excited for next part!? Rikiti have good friend, who set up potions and things for us to see and try!"
> 
> ...


Sabaku had a bit of skepticism about the potions at first.  Mainly for the fact, of all things, that they were in normal vials and flasks.  He needed a moment to remember that the spray form of them that his worksite bought in bulk were not in fact the primary delivery method.

And the standard buffing potions... hoo boy.  Sabaku remembered when he'd started his job and had been told he needed to dose up on vitamins.  He did not handle that first week well and was not ready to see another vitamin - or equivalent potion - again.

Once he realized there were potions beyond the standard healing and buffing?  You could almost swear Sabaku's eyes gleamed.  Now this was definitely stuff he couldn't reasonably get at home.  Too bad the satchel he wore alongside his utility belt only allowed room for a few of them.  He started scanning over the potions.

So many choices.  He was almost unable to comprehend it.

Where had that otter tourist gone?  There might be a good spot to start.


_((Yes, I seriously thought of Sabaku's EVs.  Will explain when it's relevant.))_


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2022)

*I cried out in grief feeling all the pain* “I’m sorry this is all my fault I always blame everyone else but it’s all come back to me I let in the person who killed my parents I’m a bad dragon”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku had a bit of skepticism about the potions at first.  Mainly for the fact, of all things, that they were in normal vials and flasks.  He needed a moment to remember that the spray form of them that his worksite bought in bulk were not in fact the primary delivery method.
> 
> And the standard buffing potions... hoo boy.  Sabaku remembered when he'd started his job and had been told he needed to dose up on vitamins.  He did not handle that first week well and was not ready to see another vitamin - or equivalent potion - again.
> 
> ...



The tour group had rushed over to crowd all the venders set up for their convenience, who were all too happy to explain and promote their various tinctures, tonics, potions, and buffs. From what the potion sellers eagerly said, they had everything from skill enhancers to stamina buffs. One vender in the middle had a lot of curious tourists as he elaborated the different curative potions for common but troublesome ailments. 

The otter, however, had darted right over to one on the end that got only a small bit of attention. A small lizard, barely tall enough to pear over her counter in dark robes (robes like the others) was making a show of her own products. 

"That's right! The power to control your dreams! But I warn you- my potions are powerful! Your mind could not handle the amazing experience of complete control over your own dreams... perhaps you should find someone who sells weaker potions hmm?" She stated tantalizingly. 

"Wha- no no! I could take it! I want your strongest potion, potion seller!" One of the perspective purchasers claimed, digging into his pocket to find the coin for the sale.

The otter seemed interested, but looked over to Sabaku to see which potion seller he was talking too.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "So you've said." Shadows replies, but seemed genuinely interested in Universe's claim. "You should be proud of such a thing, as limited as it may be in the grand scheme of things. Talent should always be harnessed and honed, even if it seems alien to you..."
> 
> "Oh pff." The dragoness scoffed, waving her hand to Galaxy. "Believe me darling, I have many children myself. I know the pain. If they're not ruining economies they're causing the extinction of an entire species of marsupials. They can be dreadfully emotional... but I love a good vibrant personality! I like the two of you."
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I was close to tears* “I’m only 200,000,000 years old celestial dragons can live up to 100,000,000,000 years old“


Galaxy shakes her head and shrugs.

Galaxy : Like I said, he's still just a kid that doesn't know his own strength yet, or what decisions to make yet. He's probably around 12 or 13 in mortal years, judging by his behavior. And the one he actually listens to is our dad.

She shrugs.

Galaxy : And our dad is a mortal.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Tsch, law warriors. What a joke." He scoffed. "Just a way for the rich to get away with even more than they usually do. Maybe there's good ones, but I've never heard of em."
> 
> "Err- wait, what now?"
> 
> ...


Jin : I doubt anything can be good when their "lady" is involved, and I don't even know the full details of her yet.

But before he could continue about his kids being taken to a no-mortal realm to be questioned, he finds himself and the fox at a cul-de-sac.
Then he sees the wolf, and notices the two glaring / baring teeth at each other. Doesn't seem to be a friendly interaction to him.

Jin : ... I'm not gonna ask what's the deal between you two, I just want to ask where I can buy materials, then I'll be on my way.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I cried out in grief feeling all the pain* “I’m sorry this is all my fault I always blame everyone else but it’s all come back to me I let in the person who killed my parents I’m a bad dragon”





PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy shakes her head and shrugs.
> 
> Galaxy : Like I said, he's still just a kid that doesn't know his own strength yet, or what decisions to make yet. He's probably around 12 or 13 in mortal years, judging by his behavior. And the one he actually listens to is our dad.
> 
> ...



"Clearly..." The raven replied with a hint of sarcasm at Universe' outburst, and Galaxy's subsequent explanation. 

"Be that as it may, ignorance is no excuse for violating the sanctity of mortality." The frog rumbled, looking up to glare at the raven. "Perhaps punishment is in order, to further re-enforce the need to respect mortals as they are, and the experiences and decisions of their own lives far removed removed from our own. Some are desperate, some mislead, others cheated, a mortal's life is far different than ours. You are immortal, and will never die, but they could face their doom at any moment." 

"You're attack was dishonorable and pathetic!" The sphinx finally interjected, snapping at Universe and Galaxy both. "How many people died in their beds without the chance to fight you face to face!? Collateral damage is one thing, but this was totally on you. If it were up to me I'd lob both your heads off and throw the other half of you in a whales belly to teach you a lesson!"

"Oh, but it's not..." The dragoness teased, to the sphinxes further frustration. "I think we've heard enough. All in favor of punishment?"

The sphinx and the frog both raised their hands, but the raven and the dragoness did not. 

"Very well." The raven concluded. "You will not be punished by the Pantheon."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The tour group had rushed over to crowd all the venders set up for their convenience, who were all too happy to explain and promote their various tinctures, tonics, potions, and buffs. From what the potion sellers eagerly said, they had everything from skill enhancers to stamina buffs. One vender in the middle had a lot of curious tourists as he elaborated the different curative potions for common but troublesome ailments.
> 
> The otter, however, had darted right over to one on the end that got only a small bit of attention. A small lizard, barely tall enough to pear over her counter in dark robes (robes like the others) was making a show of her own products.
> 
> ...


The otter had the right idea.  People tended to rush towards easy fixes.  Sabaku wanted a new experience.

And while dream manipulation was not exactly an unheard-of thing in his world, it was completely off limits to all but a few powerful psychics.... and those tended to use it to steal others' dreams.

But perhaps there was something even more unusual.

Sabaku approached the lizard.

"Do you have more than just the dream control potion?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Clearly..." The raven replied with a hint of sarcasm at Universe' outburst, and Galaxy's subsequent explanation.
> 
> "Be that as it may, ignorance is no excuse for violating the sanctity of mortality." The frog rumbled, looking up to glare at the raven. "Perhaps punishment is in order, to further re-enforce the need to respect mortals as they are, and the experiences and decisions of their own lives far removed removed from our own. Some are desperate, some mislead, others cheated, a mortal's life is far different than ours. You are immortal, and will never die, but they could face their doom at any moment."
> 
> ...


Galaxy is glad to hear the conclusion, but she's still waiting to hear if there's more, especially if there's a big "but" after the raven's answer.
She doesn't want to ask if they can go, yet.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I doubt anything can be good when their "lady" is involved, and I don't even know the full details of her yet.
> 
> But before he could continue about his kids being taken to a no-mortal realm to be questioned, he finds himself and the fox at a cul-de-sac.
> Then he sees the wolf, and notices the two glaring / baring teeth at each other. Doesn't seem to be a friendly interaction to him.
> ...



"Look who it is! Just some panzy bastard who still has his tail!?" The wolf snapped. 

Aelfric scoffed. "Why is a dumbass like you still crunching numbers here? I thought all the morons ran off to LightningDale!?" 

"If they did, then they're missing at least one lazy bastard fox." He retorted. "Why you wasting time here!? Shouldn't you be working on my weapon!?"

"Tsch. Yea it's almost done! But I figured you wanted the extended stock with the recoilless spring!" Aelfric snapped back. 

"Oh yah, that's a good idea, you didn't have to do that. Well, take your time, I don't want to rush perfection." The wolf nodded. 

"No it's my pleasure, I don't mind. It won't take much longer." The fox concluded. "Hey, can you help this guy out? He's just looking for some basic mats." 

The wolf looked to Jin and examined him up and down with his furrowed brow, then snatched a clipboard from a desk inside the window of a small gate house off to the side. "Yea... maybe. What do you want elephant? No mithril today, so you're out of luck if that's what your looking for, tourist."


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otter had the right idea.  People tended to rush towards easy fixes.  Sabaku wanted a new experience.
> 
> And while dream manipulation was not exactly an unheard-of thing in his world, it was completely off limits to all but a few powerful psychics.... and those tended to use it to steal others' dreams.
> 
> ...



The lizard finished exchanging currency with the tourist eager to try the dream potions. The otter was a little more hesitant on the matter, but waited to see what she would show Sabaku.

"Oh yes... I very much do." She replied in a somewhat coy manner. "But... I'm afraid some of my potions may be a bit too strong for you traveler. I have potions that allow you to train and hone your skills in your sleep, walk in _other's _dreams, and even control your friend's dreams as if you would your own, and of course tonics to put you to sleep in even the harshest conditions. But... those are simply the potions I have on display here, relatively affordable to the average purchaser." 

She gave a teasing look, implying she had something a bit more exotic behind the scenes. "Have you ever wanted to... see the _real _world as you slept? Explore terrifying places without your body in peril?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Look who it is! Just some panzy bastard who still has his tail!?" The wolf snapped.
> 
> Aelfric scoffed. "Why is a dumbass like you still crunching numbers here? I thought all the morons ran off to LightningDale!?"
> 
> ...


Jin listens to the two having a short argument with one another, but only looks at the wolf when he hears "elephant". He just shrugs.

Jin : You know, I could be convinced to help on your weapon. I know a thing or two about blacksmith stuffs. But, not with mithril or anything fancy. I'm more for iron, steel, brass, copper, bronze, silver, that sorta thing.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wha- I'm D!" The zeer snapped at Mambi, brandishing a large rusty machete in the cat's face. "He he he, D for Dom that is..."
> 
> The officer smirked and looked away to try and hide it, while the other two deer just chuckled, at the zeer's expense that is.
> 
> "Yea, _Dom_..." The officer added, before standing up and walking over, and bending over to be eye level with Mambi. "And you may refer to me as Executioner Kota. Don't fret, it's just a title."



_<the cat nodded enthusiastically, still staling as much as possible as he can start to feel his senses returning to him slowly> _Oh, YOU'RE "D", I see, the big D, got it, my apologies. I just woke up and all, so I never really got to get my bearings. Ok, Kota, mind if I call you Kota? Right, you just said I should. Now, maybe we can...

_<a stern look and a swift movement from the other guard shuts the cat up instantly, as Kota continues on...>_



Silverthunder said:


> "So, I happen to know a few things about you. You just said your a tourist, which, you know, you smell like one... so that checks out. You're a portal mage to some degree. Lastly, you were jumping around pink street and stopped in front of the spa where the good lady went missing. Oh, almost forgot. A witness says you tried to kidnap her with a Demon and a sphinx." He concluded, standing up straight. "If you're wondering who was watching you, thank the local triad gang. They expressed interest in kidnapping and ransoming you. Portal mages tend to make lots of money."
> 
> "So... as it happens, I'm a lusty. I believe in catching bears with honey instead of flesh. Just fill me in on what's going on, and we can talk about what happens next. I could even be convinced to cut you down. How does that sound?" He asked, oddly enough, in a friendly manner.



_<the cat blushes deeply through his fur>_ Ohhh, you saw that, eh? Shucks, I was hoping you didn't notice...but a *triad *gang? Sheesh, I'm just making friends all over since I arrived, aren't I? What *is* it with this place, food's drugged, everyone's yelling or stabbing or threatening, it's enough to make a cat feel unwelcome, y'know?

_<he takes a deep breath and sighs>_ Ok ok, first off, I'm not a "portal mage" technically, whatever that is to you guys here, my portals were based on unicorn magic from thousands of years ago, stopped my aging at that time too. Short version: I have a shard infused in my spirit from a 'corn friend and that gives me my portal ability to get to my realm. Well, *usually *anyway. I don't know that person I borrowed at all and frankly, I don't care. I'm not exactly from these parts, I arrived from my own dimension and I'm basically stuck. I'm just looking to go home, and that kidnapping was me helping out someone to get some information repairing my portal ability. That's it in a nutshell. Honest!

_<the cat bats his eyes playfully as his mind races to find a way out of his bindings, eyeing a guard off to the side casually swinging his sword back and forth near his feet absent-mindlessly as he watches the spectacle. With a knowing smile, the cat's eyes glow as a small shimmer appears on the ground near the tip of the passing sword unnoticed by anyone>_ So handsome, you're called a "lusty"? How, very interesting! Ummm, I don't know what that is, but I must admit I'm intrigued. Is that a race or a religion, because you seem quite, fit. Very fit actually.

_<he winks and blows a kiss out of nowhere> _Oh, I thank you for your offer to cut me down too, but it's really fine...I'm pretty good at ropes myself, thanks!

_<as you are about to reply to his audacious statement, the cat suddenly releases his paws from behind his back and with a single swipe, extends his claws and slashes the rope holding him in the air as he falls to the ground with a soft ungraceful thud...a small shimmering portal still in the air where he was hanging, right where his paws would have been tied behind his back. Just before the glow fades and the portal closes, you notice the guard's sword tip emerging from it as it passes across it once again. As the guard snaps to attention and grabs his sword defensively, the cat quickly frees his legs with another swipe and with a quick flip, lands on his feet and raises his paws high> _

WOAH there, steady...easy, wait a moment! I'm not here to fight, promise!!! I'm sorry for the theatrics, but it was getting weird talking to an upside-down face and the blood was starting to pool in the ol' noggin! Much better this way...so now then, can we discuss this like reasonable creatures now? I like honey too, everyone likes honey. You seem like a reasonable one, you "lusty" Zeb' you! How's about we maybe, start with ooooo, I don't know...maybe...where the heck *am *I specifically?

_<the cat smiles and backs up slowly, eyeing the guard's swords with apprehension> _


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin listens to the two having a short argument with one another, but only looks at the wolf when he hears "elephant". He just shrugs.
> 
> Jin : You know, I could be convinced to help on your weapon. I know a thing or two about blacksmith stuffs. But, not with mithril or anything fancy. I'm more for iron, steel, brass, copper, bronze, silver, that sorta thing.



"Tsch, not on your life elephant! Aelfric is the best riflesmith in Nowhere, far as I'm concerned. I know this bastard personally, and I wouldn't trust anyone else with my guns." The wolf replied. "Sides, he doesn't charge me."

"This idiot and I fought in like three different wars together." Aelfric added. "Which is why he better give you a god damned discount!" 

"Not on _your_ life fox! Maybe if you admit I got the higher kill count we can talk!" 

"Sorry, I don't wanna make your delusions worse!" 

The wolf grumbled and handed the clipboard to Jin. "Ah, alright. I'll give you a little discount, only because Aelfirc vouches for you. Just write down what you need, and I'll se if you we got any that aren't reserved for other bills."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Tsch, not on your life elephant! Aelfric is the best riflesmith in Nowhere, far as I'm concerned. I know this bastard personally, and I wouldn't trust anyone else with my guns." The wolf replied. "Sides, he doesn't charge me."
> 
> "This idiot and I fought in like three different wars together." Aelfric added. "Which is why he better give you a god damned discount!"
> 
> ...


Jin : ... Even a tour guide isn't impressed by my weapons, let alone a war veteran and "the best rifle smith". Oh well.

He chuckles, then takess the clipboard and pretty much just writes down what he said earlier : iron, steel, bronze, brass, copper, and silver. The unit is ingot, but no quantity specified, other than "all that is currently available".
Then he gives the clipboard back.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The lizard finished exchanging currency with the tourist eager to try the dream potions. The otter was a little more hesitant on the matter, but waited to see what she would show Sabaku.
> 
> "Oh yes... I very much do." She replied in a somewhat coy manner. "But... I'm afraid some of my potions may be a bit too strong for you traveler. I have potions that allow you to train and hone your skills in your sleep, walk in _other's _dreams, and even control your friend's dreams as if you would your own, and of course tonics to put you to sleep in even the harshest conditions. But... those are simply the potions I have on display here, relatively affordable to the average purchaser."
> 
> She gave a teasing look, implying she had something a bit more exotic behind the scenes. "Have you ever wanted to... see the _real _world as you slept? Explore terrifying places without your body in peril?"


"Some of these remind me of rare things in my own world that, yes, are normally out of my own reach.  The sleep-anywhere potion, there's a giant bear where I'm from who I'd describe as always on the stuff.  Ever slept in the middle of where everyone needs to go?  Yeah, imagine doing that at a size wider than I am tall."

Sabaku started reaching for his belt pouch with the money in it.

"That may be something I consider, but I'm much more interested in this... last concoction you mentioned.  Exploring without risking my body... I'm not even sure that's possible where I'm from.  I would definitely be interested in it."


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 22, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat nodded enthusiastically, still staling as much as possible as he can start to feel his senses returning to him slowly> _Oh, YOU'RE "D", I see, the big D, got it, my apologies. I just woke up and all, so I never really got to get my bearings. Ok, Kota, mind if I call you Kota? Right, you just said I should. Now, maybe we can...
> 
> _<a stern look and a swift movement from the other guard shuts the cat up instantly, as Kota continues on...>
> 
> ...



Kota watched as Mambi made his move, observe the cat intently at every step of the way. The others, however, were a bit more caught off guard and extremely frustrated by the whole affair. Dom lunged for Mambi to try and snatch him, but he was a bit too big for his own good, eye twitching in frustration and clearly not enjoying Mambi's antics.

Homura growled and brandished her own weapon as Mambi stole her colleagues for a brief moment.

"Why didn't you just open a portal beneath you and fall through it?" Kota asked.

The captain crossed his arms and furrowed his brow condescendingly at Mambi. "Regardless, I don't like the show offy type... but, I do like your charm." He smirked.

"I guess you could say we're apart of a religion. Lusty's worship the goddess of pleasure, excess, and perfection. It's just a general name. There's plenty of folks that worship her just because they like food a lot. Painters, writers, those kinds of folks. But... well, I'm sure you can guess what the most popular indulgence is..."

"Ha ha ha!" Dom laughed boisterously. "Leme guess, the little kitty can't jump if he don't know where he is hu?"

Kota raised his hand to quiet the Zeer. "You're on the Intrepid, feline. An airship, circling over the ocean around Nowhere. I don't know why, but I kind of like you. Welcome, guest."

"Gaaaw... Guest!? Can never have any fun around here..." Dom grumbled as he stepped away to grab a towel, then grabbed Mambi and aggressively began rubbing him dry with the silky smooth linen.

"I know Lady Velvet was taken by two bailiffs. I know they usually work alone. But, you still abducted the lady. You're going to have to answer to her when she returns, or... her husband. So, I'll let you roam about the ship freely, if you wear this ring."

He held up a gold and blue ring and flashed it in the light. "Deal?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Clearly..." The raven replied with a hint of sarcasm at Universe' outburst, and Galaxy's subsequent explanation.
> 
> "Be that as it may, ignorance is no excuse for violating the sanctity of mortality." The frog rumbled, looking up to glare at the raven. "Perhaps punishment is in order, to further re-enforce the need to respect mortals as they are, and the experiences and decisions of their own lives far removed removed from our own. Some are desperate, some mislead, others cheated, a mortal's life is far different than ours. You are immortal, and will never die, but they could face their doom at any moment."
> 
> ...


*I sighed with relief*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 23, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Kota watched as Mambi made his move, observe the cat intently at every step of the way. The others, however, were a bit more caught off guard and extremely frustrated by the whole affair. Dom lunged for Mambi to try and snatch him, but he was a bit too big for his own good, eye twitching in frustration and clearly not enjoying Mambi's antics.
> 
> Homura growled and brandished her own weapon as Mambi stole her colleagues for a brief moment.
> 
> ...




_<the cat slowly lowers his arms and grins sheepishly>_ Well, actually I can only open one portal at a time and I was using it to get access to the blade to cut the ropes. It takes a second to open, so I had no time to close it and open another one before I landed. _<he sighs deeply and relaxes a little_> And yeah, I'll admit it since clearly you figured it out...I need a reference point before I can tell myself where to go! Hey, maybe THAT'S why I can't get home, something about this place must have disoriented my spirit-shard? Huh, a working theory anyway, but whatever.

I like the sounds of your beliefs! _<he squirms slightly as he looks around more>_ I'm starting to warm up to this place after all I think. Kind of reminds me of the home realm, lots of playtime indulgences, so we may be on the same page there. _<he winks playfully> _At least you didn't try to kill me on sight, so far that's a step up. <_giggle>_



Silverthunder said:


> Kota raised his hand to quiet the Zeer. "You're on the Intrepid, feline. An airship, circling over the ocean around Nowhere. I don't know why, but I kind of like you. Welcome, guest.
> 
> "Gaaaw... Guest!? Can never have any fun around here..." Dom grumbled as he stepped away to grab a towel, then grabbed Mambi and aggressively began rubbing him dry with the silky smooth linen.


_<the cat shakes his fur out to straighten it, and nods to Kota_ _respectfully_> *Thank *you, I appreciate that. Of course I'm still stuck as I don't have the foggiest clue where "Nowhere" is relative to "somewhere", but at least it's a start and I appreciate that. _<he places his paw over his chest and bows slightly with a smile>_



Silverthunder said:


> "I know Lady Velvet was taken by two bailiffs. I know they usually work alone. But, you still abducted the lady. You're going to have to answer to her when she returns, or... her husband. So, I'll let you roam about the ship freely, if you wear this ring."
> 
> He held up a gold and blue ring and flashed it in the light. "Deal?"



_<the cat tilts his head in curiousity as he looks at the ring glistening in the light. An odd request, but he knew better than to assume best interests> _Ummm, last time I accepted something without asking first, I was drugged and hung in front of you, so forgive me for asking specifically *why* I need a new piece of jewellery before I walk on a ship that's not even accessible to land? I can't go anywhere or do anything, is that some kind of tracker or somethin'? For all I know it's a finger bomb or some sort of pain machine!! Do you have amnesia or something, we just met with you threatening to disembowel me!!! Pleasure-worshippers or not, no deal until I get details, what exactly am I agreeing to here, sunshine? I've only got 4 lives left and I'm a little nervous here. What's the ring *do*? _<he eyes it with great curiosity regardless, trying to decrypt it's importance to you>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

*I had regretted what I had done and didn’t want dad to get killed because of me*


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

“I’m sorry I was such a fool I may be a god but it’s no excuse for my actions I don’t deserve dad but he adopted me anyway daddy I’m sorry I may be 200,000,000 years old but I’m just a kid mentally and I need a proper teacher”


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

“I’m a bad dragon” *I said crying my guilt and shame catching up with me* “what’s  the god of light and truth to do if the first thing I did was hide things from mortals what kind of god am I?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Some of these remind me of rare things in my own world that, yes, are normally out of my own reach.  The sleep-anywhere potion, there's a giant bear where I'm from who I'd describe as always on the stuff.  Ever slept in the middle of where everyone needs to go?  Yeah, imagine doing that at a size wider than I am tall."
> 
> Sabaku started reaching for his belt pouch with the money in it.
> 
> "That may be something I consider, but I'm much more interested in this... last concoction you mentioned.  Exploring without risking my body... I'm not even sure that's possible where I'm from.  I would definitely be interested in it."



"Does it just hibernate really well?" The otter asked curiously, before the lizard cleared her throat to get his attention back. "Oh- sorry." 

"Of course, it's an enticing prospect for the curious adventurer, wouldn't you agree?" She replied tantalizingly. "To see the forbidden parts of the world with no consequence at all? Well... _physical _consequences at least. Are you sure you're prepared to see the world as it really is?"

"If you are, I'd recommend a sleeping potion as well? That way, you won't be interrupted in your scrying sleep, and only awaken when you return to your body." She explained. "So, shall I fetch you the special potion?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

*I turned into my 30 foot dragon form* “this is what I really look like” *I looked sympathetic*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy is glad to hear the conclusion, but she's still waiting to hear if there's more, especially if there's a big "but" after the raven's answer.
> She doesn't want to ask if they can go, yet.





Universe said:


> “I’m a bad dragon” *I said crying my guilt and shame catching up with me* “what’s  the god of life and truth to do if the first thing I did was hide things from mortals what kind of god am I?”



"You are free to depart." The raven concluded. "However, you should be acutely aware, that we will not be so kind in the future. You will follow the rules of Tartarus, or pay the price. Furthermore, you are welcome to visit the Pantheon, or tour its halls at your leisure, to speak with fellow gods or... to remain out of trouble."

"Now, go."


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "You are free to depart." The raven concluded. "However, you should be acutely aware, that we will not be so kind in the future. You will follow the rules of Tartarus, or pay the price. Furthermore, you are welcome to visit the Pantheon, or tour its halls at your leisure, to speak with fellow gods or... to remain out of trouble."
> 
> "Now, go."


*I walked out still 30 feet tall unaware of this fact still crying my soul out*


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

“This is all my fault OW” *I said walking straight into a pole* “stupid pole”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 23, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat slowly lowers his arms and grins sheepishly>_ Well, actually I can only open one portal at a time and I was using it to get access to the blade to cut the ropes. It takes a second to open, so I had no time to close it and open another one before I landed. _<he sighs deeply and relaxes a little_> And yeah, I'll admit it since clearly you figured it out...I need a reference point before I can tell myself where to go! Hey, maybe THAT'S why I can't get home, something about this place must have disoriented my spirit-shard? Huh, a working theory anyway, but whatever.
> 
> I like the sounds of your beliefs! _<he squirms slightly as he looks around more>_ I'm starting to warm up to this place after all I think. Kind of reminds me of the home realm, lots of playtime indulgences, so we may be on the same page there. _<he winks playfully> _At least you didn't try to kill me on sight, so far that's a step up. <_giggle>
> 
> ...



Kota blinked in surprise at Mambi's cogent and prophetic reply about the ring. He looked at it himself for a moment, then back at Mambi and shook his head to rid himself of some thought. 

"Hey- how did you know!? I thought you said you weren't from Tartarus?" Kota replied a bit incredulously, losing his suave measured demeanor for a moment. "A- well, you are _still _a prisoner, and you're a portal mage. I can't exactly let you wander off wherever you want and _hope _you don't decide to go above deck and portal your way back to Nowhere unimpeded now can I?"

"He he he, it's my favorite kinda ring..." The zeer bellowed with a chuckle. "The ring'll burn hotter and hotter the further away you get from your new master. Get too far, and it does somethin aweful! Don't worry though, the master can sense its presence and direction, so he can pick up the pieces if you escape..."

Kota nodded with a sinister grin. "It's either this, or I can shove you in a prison cell with no light? You're choice... It'll give you plenty of room to roam around the ship. I'll even let Dom be the ring master in case I need to leave. Once Lady Velvet or King Itsu permits it, we will release you. Deal?" 

Dom gave a sinister, wry toothy grin as well.

"Look... I'm giving you a chance to enjoy your imprisonment. A lord like yourself deserves at least that much respect, and the Cult of Pleasure respects the hierarchy of dominance." Kota added.


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

*I went back to Tartarus and ignored the damage as I wasn’t in the mood I even refused to eat in a celestial dragon fast called the fast of the lone celestial dragon in which a celestial dragon fasts for 3 hours*


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

“I don’t deserve to live forever stupid attack why did I ever think that was a good idea”


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

*I sighed and curled up then fell asleep not caring what happens to me* “good night Cruel world”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 23, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Does it just hibernate really well?" The otter asked curiously, before the lizard cleared her throat to get his attention back. "Oh- sorry."
> 
> "Of course, it's an enticing prospect for the curious adventurer, wouldn't you agree?" She replied tantalizingly. "To see the forbidden parts of the world with no consequence at all? Well... _physical _consequences at least. Are you sure you're prepared to see the world as it really is?"
> 
> "If you are, I'd recommend a sleeping potion as well? That way, you won't be interrupted in your scrying sleep, and only awaken when you return to your body." She explained. "So, shall I fetch you the special potion?"


Sabaku took out a handful of money.  It was a mixture of Edo-era _koban_, modern yen coins, and a few older bronze coins with square holes in them.

"Please do.  That and one of your sleeping potions."

Sabaku knew he was stepping into territory not fit for a pangolin.  He could only hope he was truly ready for what he experienced.


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku took out a handful of money.  It was a mixture of Edo-era _koban_, modern yen coins, and a few older bronze coins with square holes in them.
> 
> "Please do.  That and one of your sleeping potions."
> 
> Sabaku knew he was stepping into territory not fit for a pangolin.  He could only hope he was truly ready for what he experienced.


*I was sleeping in the middle of the street*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 23, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "You are free to depart." The raven concluded. "However, you should be acutely aware, that we will not be so kind in the future. You will follow the rules of Tartarus, or pay the price. Furthermore, you are welcome to visit the Pantheon, or tour its halls at your leisure, to speak with fellow gods or... to remain out of trouble."
> 
> "Now, go."





Universe said:


> *I went back to Tartarus and ignored the damage as I wasn’t in the mood I even refused to eat in a celestial dragon fast called the fast of the lone celestial dragon in which a celestial dragon fasts for 3 hours*





Universe said:


> *I was sleeping in the middle of the street*


As the two exit the place and back to the destroyed area of the city, Galaxy sees that her brother is in quite the bad mood and refuses to eat, then just literally curls up and sleeps on the ground. She clicks her tongue and lifts him up, over her shoulders.
As she looks and asks around for a place less chaotic than here, so that Universe hopefully doesn't have a reason to get into trouble again, she is suggested to head to the other side of town, also where their father had gone to, to buy materials. So she carries him there, but stops at a modest-looking inn, and rents a room for him to sleep first.

Galaxy : You know, I wasn't wrong when I said it's hard to keep an eye on you, big guy.


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As the two exit the place and back to the destroyed area of the city, Galaxy sees that her brother is in quite the bad mood and refuses to eat, then just literally curls up and sleeps on the ground. She clicks her tongue and lifts him up, over her shoulders.
> As she looks and asks around for a place less chaotic than here, so that Universe hopefully doesn't have a reason to get into trouble again, she is suggested to head to the other side of town, also where their father had gone to, to buy materials. So she carries him there, but stops at a modest-looking inn, and rents a room for him to sleep first.
> 
> Galaxy : You know, I wasn't wrong when I said it's hard to keep an eye on you, big guy.


“My parents are dead because of me”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “My parents are dead because of me”


Galaxy : ... Just, try to get some rest, buddy. Been a pretty crazy day already. You really need some rest after that. But don't worry, dad can take care of himself well. How else is he gonna manage me, you, and almost 9 others at home, the same time ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : ... Just, try to get some rest, buddy. Been a pretty crazy day already. You really need some rest after that. But don't worry, dad can take care of himself well. How else is he gonna manage me, you, and almost 9 others at home, the same time ?


*I went into a troubled slumber*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I went into a troubled slumber*


She looks away, but still gently pets on the dragon's tail to comfort him.

Galaxy : ... And dad is just a mortal. Yet he looks after a dragon god and an eldritch beast, and wields those powers just to teach and train us how to use ours. He deserves to be in that Pantheon place too, if you ask me.

She chuckles.


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

*I tossed and turned all night having the same nightmare about my parents death except this time it was the actual memory I opened the door and the next thing I knew my parents were dead my father shoved the celestial diamond coin into my hand and told me to run before he was murdered*


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I tossed and turned all night having the same nightmare about my parents death except this time it was the actual memory I opened the door and the next thing I knew my parents were dead my father shoved the celestial diamond coin into my hand and told me to run before he was murdered*


“NO!” *I yelled sitting bolt upright tears streaming down my face* “I shouldn’t have let in that dragon oh why did I let him in?”


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

“Their death all my fault”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I tossed and turned all night having the same nightmare about my parents death except this time it was the actual memory I opened the door and the next thing I knew my parents were dead my father shoved the celestial diamond coin into my hand and told me to run before he was murdered*





Universe said:


> “NO!” *I yelled sitting bolt upright tears streaming down my face* “I shouldn’t have let in that dragon oh why did I let him in?”


Galaxy also wakes up. She looks over, panting a bit due to being startled.

Galaxy : ... Bad dream huh ?

She walks over and sits on the bed, holding his hand.

Galaxy : Hey... it's gonna be alright. I got you. Dad got you too. As soon as we find him, everything's gonna be fine. Just, stay close to us and don't wander off.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Even a tour guide isn't impressed by my weapons, let alone a war veteran and "the best rifle smith". Oh well.
> 
> He chuckles, then takess the clipboard and pretty much just writes down what he said earlier : iron, steel, bronze, brass, copper, and silver. The unit is ingot, but no quantity specified, other than "all that is currently available".
> Then he gives the clipboard back.



"Well you can't just walk in here and expect people to trip over themselves for your work." Aelfric chuckled. "It takes time and dedication. You have to prove yourself, not just by mindlessly making weapons. At least on this side of town. On the other, just throw anything out on the street and people will buy it up..."

The wolf rose a brow and scoffed at the clipboard as Jin handed it back. He shoved it back in the elephant's arms. 

"Try again..." He grumbled. "I'm not giving 'everything' to you, even _if _you had the fangs, which ya clearly don't... that's not how we do things around here. What, you think you're special or something? Take everything before everyone else gets a chance to grab some like a greedy lusty?!"

"If we wanted to sell in bulk, we'd have sold all these ingots to a lord in Northgar." He added curtly.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku took out a handful of money.  It was a mixture of Edo-era _koban_, modern yen coins, and a few older bronze coins with square holes in them.
> 
> "Please do.  That and one of your sleeping potions."
> 
> Sabaku knew he was stepping into territory not fit for a pangolin.  He could only hope he was truly ready for what he experienced.



The lizard was excited to make the sale as Sabaku quickly produced his mix of coins. He he splayed them on the counter, she looked a bit disappointed. She examined the coins with a fair bit of trepidation. 

"Hmm... I think you're... a little shy." She concluded, sliding the coins back to Sabaku. "Might you have something to barter with? Gold rings? Diamonds? Maybe... alchemy ingredients?" 

She tilted to the side to examine the spines on his back, trying to gauge how much each one might fetch or if they were worth anything to an alchemist like her.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 24, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well you can't just walk in here and expect people to trip over themselves for your work." Aelfric chuckled. "It takes time and dedication. You have to prove yourself, not just by mindlessly making weapons. At least on this side of town. On the other, just throw anything out on the street and people will buy it up..."
> 
> The wolf rose a brow and scoffed at the clipboard as Jin handed it back. He shoved it back in the elephant's arms.
> 
> ...


Jin clicks his tongue and huffs. Then he takes a deep breath.

Jin : Oh, sorry for not knowing how things work on my first try.

He sarcastically answers back, already having half a mind to just stop it here, but decides to attempt again.

Jin : ... Actually, thanks for the reminder. I don't know the price around here, so...

He writes something on the clipboard again, but in a different page. Still the list of materials, but this time he writes the price too, in a different currency, "gold". Seems to be the currency of his world.
- Iron ingot = 7
- Steel ingot = 20
- Corundum ingot = 40
- Silver ingot = 50
- Gold ingot = 100
It seems he's trying to get how much gold for 1 fang, or how much fang for 1 gold, to get a better idea at the prices here.
Or at least, hopefully the prices here don't get too all-over-the-place.
Then he looks back at the wolf.

Jin : How much for an iron ingot, a steel ingot, a corundum ingot, a silver ingot, and a gold ingot ?

Finally, at the fox.

Jin : And how do I prove myself as a blacksmith around here ?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 24, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The lizard was excited to make the sale as Sabaku quickly produced his mix of coins. He he splayed them on the counter, she looked a bit disappointed. She examined the coins with a fair bit of trepidation.
> 
> "Hmm... I think you're... a little shy." She concluded, sliding the coins back to Sabaku. "Might you have something to barter with? Gold rings? Diamonds? Maybe... alchemy ingredients?"
> 
> She tilted to the side to examine the spines on his back, trying to gauge how much each one might fetch or if they were worth anything to an alchemist like her.


.....okay, that one was new for Sabaku.  Even if some of these coins were the type the neighborhood cat brought home rather than his usual work pay, they were still real.  He was about to say something, until he realized where the lizard was looking.

He'd had experiences with having his spines break off before.  In fact, it was a very regular occurrence at his worksite.  His co-workers never thought much of it - just pick them up and send them off to make carving tools.  Sabaku didn't mind this - they grew back quickly, and in fact there were a couple times where he'd shed a bunch of them in his home and they just took up space, so having them break off at the worksite saved him a lot of trouble.  Never in his life did he think he'd be using them as currency or trade, though.

"I think you're the first I've seen to actively request one of these.  They might grow a bit too fast to use as ingredients, but go ahead and take one, see if they're any good to you.  Just don't take them all."

Sabaku curled up into a ball - given his facial expression didn't change, it was most likely to make the process of grabbing one a little easier.


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy also wakes up. She looks over, panting a bit due to being startled.
> 
> Galaxy : ... Bad dream huh ?
> 
> ...


*I nodded* “same one I can’t move past this I can’t”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I nodded* “same one I can’t move past this I can’t”


Galaxy : You'll move on sooner or later, don't worry. I know it's hard, but I know you can. But you gotta tell yourself that, too. If you keep insisting "I can't move past" then... you're just making yourself unable to move on.

She holds his hand tighter.

Galaxy : Look, bro. Just... as soon as we find dad, stay near me and him. If you still want to explore this place, then sure, we can do that, but try to avoid all troubles. Unless someone directly calls you out and insults you in public, or steals from you like the rats got your coin, or even tries to assault you first... keep it to yourself, don't try to be the hero and get yourself involved in anything else. There is always a chance the "crime" you see out there, is to set you up so you can't get out. It happens a lot in our world, so you're better off expecting the same here.


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : You'll move on sooner or later, don't worry. I know it's hard, but I know you can. But you gotta tell yourself that, too. If you keep insisting "I can't move past" then... you're just making yourself unable to move on.
> 
> She holds his hand tighter.
> 
> Galaxy : Look, bro. Just... as soon as we find dad, stay near me and him. If you still want to explore this place, then sure, we can do that, but try to avoid all troubles. Unless someone directly calls you out and insults you in public, or steals from you like the rats got your coin, or even tries to assault you first... keep it to yourself, don't try to be the hero and get yourself involved in anything else. There is always a chance the "crime" you see out there, is to set you up so you can't get out. It happens a lot in our world, so you're better off expecting the same here.


“I will” *I sighed* “I’m still ashamed that I’m the reason my parents are dead”


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

*I sighed frustrated* “I want to move on”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I will” *I sighed* “I’m still ashamed that I’m the reason my parents are dead”





Universe said:


> *I sighed frustrated* “I want to move on”


Galaxy : I understand. Then focus on the family you have with, right now. Me, dad... uh, granddads too, and all our other siblings at home.

She then holds on the dragon's tail, where a green ribbon is tied.

Galaxy : Dad gave this to us. As long as you wear it, you're always one in the family, and he's always your dad.


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : I understand. Then focus on the family you have with, right now. Me, dad... uh, granddads too, and all our other siblings at home.
> 
> She then holds on the dragon's tail, where a green ribbon is tied.
> 
> Galaxy : Dad gave this to us. As long as you wear it, you're always one in the family, and he's always your dad.


“I just don’t want him to die because of me”


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

*I hadn’t eaten all day*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I just don’t want him to die because of me”


Galaxy : I'm sure he'll be alright.

She places a bread in his hand.

Galaxy : Here. You haven't eaten at all. Don't want you to jump at someone and eat them now. One time's already enough.


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

*I took a bite of the bread* “time to break my fast I guess”


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : I'm sure he'll be alright.
> 
> She places a bread in his hand.
> 
> Galaxy : Here. You haven't eaten at all. Don't want you to jump at someone and eat them now. One time's already enough.


“Did I ever tell you the real reason my parents died?”


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

*I looked like I didn’t want to but I had to*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Did I ever tell you the real reason my parents died?”





Universe said:


> *I looked like I didn’t want to but I had to*


Galaxy : Can't say I remember, no. You wanna talk about it ?

She sits up and makes herself comfortable.

Galaxy : I'm all ears.


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Can't say I remember, no. You wanna talk about it ?
> 
> She sits up and makes herself comfortable.
> 
> Galaxy : I'm all ears.


“One day there was a knock on the door I opened the door and there was a dark gray dragon the next thing I know my mother is murdered right in front of me my father shoves the celestial diamond coin in my hand and tells me to run right before getting murdered himself well I did what he told me to do I ran to the crust of the Earth where I ran into a bunch of thieves wanting to steal my coin I met dad and he adopted me”


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

“Why did I let that dragon in? It’s all my fault!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “One day there was a knock on the door I opened the door and there was a dark gray dragon the next thing I know my mother is murdered right in front of me my father shoves the celestial diamond coin in my hand and tells me to run right before getting murdered himself well I did what he told me to do I ran to the crust of the Earth where I ran into a bunch of thieves wanting to steal my coin I met dad and he adopted me”





Universe said:


> “Why did I let that dragon in? It’s all my fault!”


Galaxy : Did you meet anyone else of your kind, to ask about that murder ? Or just, you found dad soon after that and that was it ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Did you meet anyone else of your kind, to ask about that murder ? Or just, you found dad soon after that and that was it ?


“No My father told me to run and I ran then I met the thieves then dad saved me and that was it I owe dad my life”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “No My father told me to run and I ran then I met the thieves then dad saved me and that was it I owe dad my life”


Galaxy : If you say so, then that's why you should try to keep yourself out of trouble so he won't have to come in and save you again, bro.

She places her hand on his shoulder.

Galaxy : Don't want him to throw himself into the fray again to defend you from one of those lousy "law warriors" that just slap and throw you around with invisible telekinesis, y'know ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : If you say so, then that's why you should try to keep yourself out of trouble so he won't have to come in and save you again, bro.
> 
> She places her hand on his shoulder.
> 
> Galaxy : Don't want him to throw himself into the fray again to defend you from one of those lousy "law warriors" that just slap and throw you around with invisible telekinesis, y'know ?


“For the record he cheated” *I said offended* “Article one blah blah blah” *I said mimicking the “law warrior” perfectly* “That was nothing compared to the guilt I’ve felt ever since that fateful day”


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

“But really I’m not in the mood for trouble at the moment I feel angry at the fact that defending yourself is against the “law” here”


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

“That’s just not right”


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

*I pulled out a lot of ancient coins including a couple of of my baby celestial dragon fangs which were good in potions my old skin which I had shed earlier that day and to my surprise an old celestial diamond when they were actually made of diamonds* “wow would you look at that”


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

“Huh thought they stopped making celestial diamonds out of diamonds but I guess I have the last celestial diamond I still want my coin back and dad”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .....okay, that one was new for Sabaku.  Even if some of these coins were the type the neighborhood cat brought home rather than his usual work pay, they were still real.  He was about to say something, until he realized where the lizard was looking.
> 
> He'd had experiences with having his spines break off before.  In fact, it was a very regular occurrence at his worksite.  His co-workers never thought much of it - just pick them up and send them off to make carving tools.  Sabaku didn't mind this - they grew back quickly, and in fact there were a couple times where he'd shed a bunch of them in his home and they just took up space, so having them break off at the worksite saved him a lot of trouble.  Never in his life did he think he'd be using them as currency or trade, though.
> 
> ...



"Hmm..." She hummed, coming around the table to examine the spines more closely, then the various coins he had offered. "Alright, I'll take all the coins, and forty five of your spiny bits! A reosnable price. Scrying potions certainly aren't cheep..."

The lizard began gleefully plucking the spines, having a little difficulty at first before she got down a bit of a rhythm. She wasn't gentle either. 

Once all was said and done though, Sabaku was left with a massive bald spot on his back, likely making him just a tad bit colder in the process. 

"Glorious! These will sell quite nicely! Creatures like you tend to usually have a bit more to offer than the usual ones around here." She explained, scooping all the new pieces, and his coins, into a bag. "Stay right here, and I'll get the Scrying Eyes potion from inside."

The otter looked Sabaku up and down with a fair bit of concern. "Did... did that hurt at all?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

*I started sleepwalking outside as I had fallen asleep*


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

*I went down the street my eyes glowing in the dark*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin clicks his tongue and huffs. Then he takes a deep breath.
> 
> Jin : Oh, sorry for not knowing how things work on my first try.
> 
> ...



The wolf held his hand up to silence the two of them as he did the math. "All together, 997 fangs. I would offer to open a tab, but I don't know if I can trust you yet." 

He stared expectingly at Jin, waiting for him to produce the coins. 

"Well," Aelfric pondered, "There's all sorts of ways I guess. How would you normally prove yourself? Just get to know your fellow blacksmiths, your customers, that sort of thing, help out where you can. Be honorable and respectful, and most importantly, beat the snot out of any Lusty that wonders in here. Shadows too, but you can have some exceptions for them. Oh, and it might help to say hi to the local nurglings too."


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

*I tripped and fell over* “OOF” *I rolled down the street and crashed into an alley getting seriously hurt*


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

*The crash had knocked me out*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 24, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The wolf held his hand up to silence the two of them as he did the math. "All together, 997 fangs. I would offer to open a tab, but I don't know if I can trust you yet."
> 
> He stared expectingly at Jin, waiting for him to produce the coins.
> 
> "Well," Aelfric pondered, "There's all sorts of ways I guess. How would you normally prove yourself? Just get to know your fellow blacksmiths, your customers, that sort of thing, help out where you can. Be honorable and respectful, and most importantly, beat the snot out of any Lusty that wonders in here. Shadows too, but you can have some exceptions for them. Oh, and it might help to say hi to the local nurglings too."


Jin hears 997 fangs, but realizes that the wolf answers it as the total price, not unit price.
He looks at him for a while, thinking of asking for the unit price, but then ponders a bit, and does the conversion himself.

Jin : ... So 217 gold equals to 997 fangs. 1 gold equals to about 4.6 fangs...

Te checks his money and changes the quantity of the ingots he needs in the clipboard as follows : 20 silver ingots, 18 steel ingots, and 14 iron ingots.
Then he looks at the fox, and shakes his head.

Jin : ... Tough luck for me, but thanks anyway I guess.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 24, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hmm..." She hummed, coming around the table to examine the spines more closely, then the various coins he had offered. "Alright, I'll take all the coins, and forty five of your spiny bits! A reosnable price. Scrying potions certainly aren't cheep..."
> 
> The lizard began gleefully plucking the spines, having a little difficulty at first before she got down a bit of a rhythm. She wasn't gentle either.
> 
> ...


Sabaku looked at the otter.

"Them breaking or being pulled off?  No, this actually happens a lot.  Same with my claws.  They actually fetch a decent price back home, so I tend to be pretty tolerant about losing some here and there."

Sabaku shifted his shoulders.

"I've lost them in ways that leave bald spots before, but rarely so systematically.  I'm not worried, though."


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

*I was unconscious in an alley my unconscious body rolled into the street*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started sleepwalking outside as I had fallen asleep*





Universe said:


> *I tripped and fell over* “OOF” *I rolled down the street and crashed into an alley getting seriously hurt*





Universe said:


> *The crash had knocked me out*





Universe said:


> *I was unconscious in an alley my unconscious body rolled into the street*


Galaxy sees Universe sleep-walking out of the room and quietly follows him, but isn't fast enough to catch him from tripping, and when she gets to him he's already unconscious.
At least she manages to stop him from rolling into anyone outside, and gets him back in the room.
She huffs, and locks the door.

Galaxy : Even in sleeping you're just begging for troubles, bro.


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy sees Universe sleep-walking out of the room and quietly follows him, but isn't fast enough to catch him from tripping, and when she gets to him he's already unconscious.
> At least she manages to stop him from rolling into anyone outside, and gets him back in the room.
> She huffs, and locks the door.
> 
> Galaxy : Even in sleeping you're just begging for troubles, bro.


*I groaned* “uhhhhh what happened?” *I asked slowly becoming conscious*


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

*Golden blood was flowing from my head*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I groaned* “uhhhhh what happened?” *I asked slowly becoming conscious*





Universe said:


> *Golden blood was flowing from my head*


Galaxy : You sleep-walked out of here and fell to the street. Thankfully you didn't fall on someone or into something and break it.

She clicks her tongue.

Galaxy : I swear, even in sleep you just can't hold still.


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : You sleep-walked out of here and fell to the street. Thankfully you didn't fall on someone or into something and break it.
> 
> She clicks her tongue.
> 
> Galaxy : I swear, even in sleep you just can't hold still.


*The blood was staining the bed* “sorry”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The blood was staining the bed*


Galaxy : ... Wait a minute, what's this ?

She notices the golden-yellow blood but doesn't actually know it's blood, until she sees it on the injury on his head.

Galaxy : Oh for fu-... hold still.

She then takes off the cloth around her belly and covers his injury to stop the bleeding.

Galaxy : Move to the other side of the bed, and heal yourself or something. I need to wash this blood before the innkeeper sees it.

After wiping the blood away from the bed sheet, she uses her magic with nebula clouds and aurora waves to wash off the stain color, until it's gone.

Galaxy : You know buddy, I'm practically your mom at this point to look after you like this.


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : ... Wait a minute, what's this ?
> 
> She notices the golden-yellow blood but doesn't actually know it's blood, until she sees it on the injury on his head.
> 
> ...


*I had a potion of healing and drank it causing  my head to stop bleeding but my head still hurts*


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

“Oh my head hurts”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 25, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hrm, well, you know, I don't really know!" He smiled, rubbing his neck apologetically. "Stella doesn't like to give out instructions like that- err, I mean, she's very specific with the instructions, and she doesn't explain what happens when you don't follow them exactly. Not sure why, but she's very specific about that kind of thing. You'd have to ask her. Course, I've had a little more on a few occasions than what she suggests, and nothing bad's every happened to me, so I'm sure it's just so people don't go around giving it to others or selling it off."


(Whoops, thought I responded!)

_Such a thing made the Dewott even more curious than he was before, since he had this to work off of. Still, it aroused suspicion, and mainly concern as to why someone would use such a thing. Seeing as it didn't even come with instructions was pressing enough, but he face that even this fellow didn't know what would happen if too much was consumed....it irked Akio. Still, he pressed on for answers, seeking to get to the bottom of this matter. After all, he had people to avenge, and he wouldn't rest until their souls had been properly righted._

"Hmm....alright then. So, do you know where I can find this Stella? And if you do, do you have anything else to provide insight on this? Perhaps what the effects are, where one could get this other than here, stuff like that?," the otter queried, curious as to what else he could know about these concoctions.


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

*I got into the bed and waited for Galaxy to get over to me*


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2022)

“I’m sorry sis I don’t mean to be trouble”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin hears 997 fangs, but realizes that the wolf answers it as the total price, not unit price.
> He looks at him for a while, thinking of asking for the unit price, but then ponders a bit, and does the conversion himself.
> 
> Jin : ... So 217 gold equals to 997 fangs. 1 gold equals to about 4.6 fangs...
> ...



"Yah yah, good enough. Wait here for a sec." The wolf replied, grumbling as he walked into the depo to fetch the materials for Jin. 

The fox just laughed. "Well, if it were easy, than everyone would be doing it. But, if you're looking to get some credibility and notoriety here, I think I got an idea. You're a rifle smith, right? There's a weapons' range just outside of town, people go there all the time to watch people shoot and try out different weapons. They also have daily competitions- not for money or anything, just for fun. If you could get a good warrior from around town to use your weapon, it'll put you in a good spot."


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku looked at the otter.
> 
> "Them breaking or being pulled off?  No, this actually happens a lot.  Same with my claws.  They actually fetch a decent price back home, so I tend to be pretty tolerant about losing some here and there."
> 
> ...



The alchemist disappeared into one of the shops behind the stalls with her bag of 'currency' provided by Sabaku. She returned quickly with a flask, in one hand, and a vial in the other. They were a viscous blue and purple respectively. She gently set them on the counter in front of the strange creature, with instructions glued to the containers. 

"There we are!" She beamed with pride. "One River Crossing, and one Scrying Eyes. One droplet of the River Crossing, and three of the Scrying Eyes in your dring before bed. No more! No less!" 

"Are... are those safe?" The otter asked with a fair bit of concern. 

"Of course! Don't be ridiculous, just follow the instructions." She retorted.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 26, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> (Whoops, thought I responded!)
> 
> _Such a thing made the Dewott even more curious than he was before, since he had this to work off of. Still, it aroused suspicion, and mainly concern as to why someone would use such a thing. Seeing as it didn't even come with instructions was pressing enough, but he face that even this fellow didn't know what would happen if too much was consumed....it irked Akio. Still, he pressed on for answers, seeking to get to the bottom of this matter. After all, he had people to avenge, and he wouldn't rest until their souls had been properly righted._
> 
> "Hmm....alright then. So, do you know where I can find this Stella? And if you do, do you have anything else to provide insight on this? Perhaps what the effects are, where one could get this other than here, stuff like that?," the otter queried, curious as to what else he could know about these concoctions.



"Ah, you're looking to get some back home are you?" The moose chuckled, bending over to nudge and wink at the blue otter. "Well, you could talk to any alchemist really! Any potion brewer, that sort of person. But it's a total crab chute if they know how to mix them. Most can do sleeping potions and things, but Stella is definitely the best dream alchemist I've ever know."

"You can find her over in the Shadow District, right off the main street. Just go back down the street, and instead of taking a right onto the docks, just take a left. You'll know it when everything starts getting all blue and glowy. There's a wooden sign on her store of a dragon tail holding a flask, and you'll see her name in the window." He explained simply. "She's a small little kobold, you'll know her when you see her."


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2022)

*I sighed feeling responsible for everything bad that’s happened so far*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 26, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The alchemist disappeared into one of the shops behind the stalls with her bag of 'currency' provided by Sabaku. She returned quickly with a flask, in one hand, and a vial in the other. They were a viscous blue and purple respectively. She gently set them on the counter in front of the strange creature, with instructions glued to the containers.
> 
> "There we are!" She beamed with pride. "One River Crossing, and one Scrying Eyes. One droplet of the River Crossing, and three of the Scrying Eyes in your dring before bed. No more! No less!"
> 
> ...


Sabaku glanced at the instructions and carefully put both potions in his satchel.  He had to shift a couple of things to make sure the two potions were secure and wouldn't shift around.

"They should be safe if used correctly," Sabaku said to the otter.

He then glanced around.  A lot of the other potions still didn't appeal to him and he wasn't keen on spending more spines or coin at the moment.  How long before this tour got going?


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 26, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Yah yah, good enough. Wait here for a sec." The wolf replied, grumbling as he walked into the depo to fetch the materials for Jin.
> 
> The fox just laughed. "Well, if it were easy, than everyone would be doing it. But, if you're looking to get some credibility and notoriety here, I think I got an idea. You're a rifle smith, right? There's a weapons' range just outside of town, people go there all the time to watch people shoot and try out different weapons. They also have daily competitions- not for money or anything, just for fun. If you could get a good warrior from around town to use your weapon, it'll put you in a good spot."


Jin : Eh, blacksmith in general. Melee weapons, firearms, combat drones, turrets. I do that sorta thing.

The idea of having a good warrior try out his weapons does sound like the main idea... but then he reminds himself that he's not here for business anymore. Just gonna get the materials, then he'll bail.



Universe said:


> “I’m sorry sis I don’t mean to be trouble”





Universe said:


> *I sighed feeling responsible for everything bad that’s happened so far*


Galaxy : It's alright.

She takes off the cloth and sees that the bleeding has stopped and the injury has been healed, so she washes off the blood stain on it, and wears it on her waist again.
After paying for the rent, the two get into the street again.
After asking around, they are told of their dad at a cul-de-sac.


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

*I sighed and focused* “ok no loosing your temper me”


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

*I was wearing golden silk robes*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Kota blinked in surprise at Mambi's cogent and prophetic reply about the ring. He looked at it himself for a moment, then back at Mambi and shook his head to rid himself of some thought.
> 
> "Hey- how did you know!? I thought you said you weren't from Tartarus?" Kota replied a bit incredulously, losing his suave measured demeanor for a moment. "A- well, you are _still _a prisoner, and you're a portal mage. I can't exactly let you wander off wherever you want and _hope _you don't decide to go above deck and portal your way back to Nowhere unimpeded now can I?"
> 
> ...


_
<the cat looks at the ring carefully, weighing his options. Which were none. He had no options...it was either wear the leash so to speak, or hang out in a dungeon and die while trapped in some odd place. Plus looking at his handsome captors he certainly didn't feel this was too bad after all...sexy companions with a rather intriguing viewpoint to the world at that! "Lusty's", not the worst name and philosophy for sure, he giggles to himself. Having decided, he reaches for the ring with a friendly nod>_ 

Yeah, this is true, and you're one of the nicer people who trapped me lately, so sure! I'll wear that ring and respect your rules in the cult of Pleasure. It sounds like it would be a...well, a pleasure! _<as you roll your eyes at that joke, the cat slips the ring onto his clawed finger. Instantly it glows and tightens around it as the cat winces slightly and then stares at it curiously, realizing that his movements are now much more limited. Ah well, can't go anywhere currently anyway. He notices that his head tingles a little too while wearing it and wonders if this ring has any *other* features the zeer didn't think to mention? He *did* find himself suddenly much more willing to listen to the zeer and seemed almost eager to follow his commands, but that was probably just paranoia and general attraction to the well-toned creature. He shakes his head and focuses, putting those thoughts aside for now.> _

So a wide range, eh, and I'm tied to *you*? Well well, this could be quite fun indeed my dear zeer! Ill be right back, I gotta check this out!

_<before you can say anything, the eyes of the cat glow and a shimmering portal forms, leading to open sky and what looks to be your upper deck seemingly. He dives into the portal and disappears...reappearing seconds later as the portal closes and the glow fades. He waves his paw painfully and blows on the ring as he exclaims with shock> _

OK, edge of the boat is a nice trigger temperature for this little toy of yours...good to know! Like, ow! But anyway, lesson learned! Where to first, "master"? Since I'm not being disemboweled, I'd love to see what you all got here! Care to be my escort, "Z"? _<the cat winks playfully as he moves closer to you>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

*I groaned then gave up on wanting to save the cat as I flipped over a trash can*


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

“You know what let’s find dad then get out of here this planet gives me the creeps”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ah, you're looking to get some back home are you?" The moose chuckled, bending over to nudge and wink at the blue otter. "Well, you could talk to any alchemist really! Any potion brewer, that sort of person. But it's a total crab chute if they know how to mix them. Most can do sleeping potions and things, but Stella is definitely the best dream alchemist I've ever know."
> 
> "You can find her over in the Shadow District, right off the main street. Just go back down the street, and instead of taking a right onto the docks, just take a left. You'll know it when everything starts getting all blue and glowy. There's a wooden sign on her store of a dragon tail holding a flask, and you'll see her name in the window." He explained simply. "She's a small little kobold, you'll know her when you see her."


_Vague signs of curiosity could be seen on the Dewott's face as he nodded, making sure to listen to everything that he was being told. After all, this could help with the knowledge of understanding just what this little vial was capable of! The more he listened, the more he learned, and he was secretly glad that he had encountered this moose, despite this quite electric personality. 

At least now he knew where to find this Stella person, making mental note of her kobold form to keep an eye out for, bowing once more to the moose. This was indeed a start, no matter how you look at it. Besides, it showed nothing but helpfulness all the way around, which was good in Akio's case, since he still had one major task on his hands. Maybe after all this, he'd go check up on that petrified tour guide he had encountered before..._

"Very well. Thank you for this sir. I truly appreciate it," the otter said politely, turning to head off in the direction where he was guided. Before he did, he took the little vial, handing it to the small squirrel as to prevent him accidentally passing out at some point.

"Here, I think it'll be a lot safer if you hang onto this," Akio admitted, knowing full well what would happen if he came within an arm's reach of it.


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

*I walked by*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I groaned then gave up on wanting to save the cat as I flipped over a trash can*





Universe said:


> “You know what let’s find dad then get out of here this planet gives me the creeps”


Galaxy : I'm with you on that. Sooner we find him the bet- there he is !

She quickly grabs Universe's hand and points toward a direction, to see Jin talking to a wolf and a fox in a distance.

Galaxy : ... What is he doing, though ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : I'm with you on that. Sooner we find him the bet- there he is !
> 
> She quickly grabs Universe's hand and points toward a direction, to see Jin talking to a wolf and a fox in a distance.
> 
> Galaxy : ... What is he doing, though ?


“I have no idea”


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

*I said confused and concerned*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku glanced at the instructions and carefully put both potions in his satchel.  He had to shift a couple of things to make sure the two potions were secure and wouldn't shift around.
> 
> "They should be safe if used correctly," Sabaku said to the otter.
> 
> He then glanced around.  A lot of the other potions still didn't appeal to him and he wasn't keen on spending more spines or coin at the moment.  How long before this tour got going?



"Hmmm..." The otter stared at the vial suspiciously before Sabaku put them away. "Well, I guess... maybe I'm just too suspicious for my own good?"

He gave a lighthearted, but nervous chuckle as Rikiti waved his hand and started to usher the group back towards the street. 

"Now, there many things here in Shadow District! If you come back later, maybe peruse assassins blades and mage robes! Or even buy a spell book or two." He said to everyone. "Next, we will go across the bay, to... the Gardens...."

The last bit he said with a bit of a sinister spooky tone, giving an evil chuckle to get people's interest and attention. As they moved back out onto the street, and he pointed out some other unusual shops and what they were, one being wands and another specializing in lenses, the blue otter from before was walking down the street towards them, a dewott, @Mono The Nickit  upon closer inspection. 

He appeared deep in thought, and clearly a man on a mission.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 27, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Vague signs of curiosity could be seen on the Dewott's face as he nodded, making sure to listen to everything that he was being told. After all, this could help with the knowledge of understanding just what this little vial was capable of! The more he listened, the more he learned, and he was secretly glad that he had encountered this moose, despite this quite electric personality.
> 
> At least now he knew where to find this Stella person, making mental note of her kobold form to keep an eye out for, bowing once more to the moose. This was indeed a start, no matter how you look at it. Besides, it showed nothing but helpfulness all the way around, which was good in Akio's case, since he still had one major task on his hands. Maybe after all this, he'd go check up on that petrified tour guide he had encountered before..._
> 
> ...



The squirrel quickly took it back, even looking a bit relieved, as if he too understood the dangers of what was in the vial and had a personal mission to ensure it didn't negatively effect anyone it wasn't supposed to, even go as far as trying to shove the cork deeper into the vial to ensure it was as secure as possible. 

Walking down the described path, Akio soon entered into a dimly lit section of town. The streets weren't empty, but there were far less folks socializing on the sidewalks and it was almost dead silent if not for the adjacent busy Hospitality District. Folks there quickly rushed between blue lamps in suspicious robes. Some down that way clearly enjoyed their privacy, but there were others who looked fancy and pompous in their noble bright garish attire, strutting about. It was either one extreme or the other. 

Well, except for the tour group stopped in a small plaza off the main street. They were excitedly getting ready to depart from fair like set up, where the owners of the stores in the plaza had arranged stalls outside for the tourists to peruse some of their goods. They themselves were cleaning up and restocking for the next group that would presumably arrive as the tourists started back towards the docks, passing Akio.

Up ahead, it was hard to identify the store owners in their robes, concealing what species they even were. However, the small one at the end flashed her face for a brief moment to reveal her lizardry kobold form. Right behind her, the store the moose had described.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Eh, blacksmith in general. Melee weapons, firearms, combat drones, turrets. I do that sorta thing.
> 
> The idea of having a good warrior try out his weapons does sound like the main idea... but then he reminds himself that he's not here for business anymore. Just gonna get the materials, then he'll bail.



"Well, you'll do fine here." Aelfric commented. "You just have to be willing to put in the work. That's all. Lazy folk don't last on this side of town. And once you learn how to talk to wrathites, you'll see everyone here's more than happy to help you out."

He paused mid step when he noticed two big brutes approaching. "Oh geeze... more tourists... I'll bet you they got lost looking for a spa or some fancy frilly place." He huffed.


PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : I'm with you on that. Sooner we find him the bet- there he is !
> 
> She quickly grabs Universe's hand and points toward a direction, to see Jin talking to a wolf and a fox in a distance.
> 
> Galaxy : ... What is he doing, though ?





Universe said:


> *I said confused and concerned*



JIn was up ahead, and it looked like some fox was harassing him, just like before. Jin couldn't get a break it seemed, and everyone else on the street looked like they wanted to pick a fight at the drop of a hat. They were in dangerous territory to be sure.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks at the ring carefully, weighing his options. Which were none. He had no options...it was either wear the leash so to speak, or hang out in a dungeon and die while trapped in some odd place. Plus looking at his handsome captors he certainly didn't feel this was too bad after all...sexy companions with a rather intriguing viewpoint to the world at that! "Lusty's", not the worst name and philosophy for sure, he giggles to himself. Having decided, he reaches for the ring with a friendly nod>_
> 
> Yeah, this is true, and you're one of the nicer people who trapped me lately, so sure! I'll wear that ring and respect your rules in the cult of Pleasure. It sounds like it would be a...well, a pleasure! _<as you roll your eyes at that joke, the cat slips the ring onto his clawed finger. Instantly it glows and tightens around it as the cat winces slightly and then stares at it curiously, realizing that his movements are now much more limited. Ah well, can't go anywhere currently anyway. He notices that his head tingles a little too while wearing it and wonders if this ring has any *other* features the zeer didn't think to mention? He *did* find himself suddenly much more willing to listen to the zeer and seemed almost eager to follow his commands, but that was probably just paranoia and general attraction to the well-toned creature. He shakes his head and focuses, putting those thoughts aside for now.> _
> 
> ...



The zeer, Dom, D, or whatever his real name was, blinked a bit in surprise. "Well, you know, I kinda' like you little fella!" He said in his gruff but upbeat tone.

Fortunately, he didn't look too disappointed he didn't get to disembowel Mambi. And everyone else appeared pleased by the cats clear acceptance over the issue at hand.

"Excellent." Kota nodded with a smile. "With any luck, you won't need to stay here long. I'll even put in a good word for you! You just put in that same personality when she gets back and she'll love you to pieces."

"Ha!" D wrapped an arm around Mambi in delight and squeezed him in a friendly hug against his fuzzy bare chest. "Don't worry Mambi! Long as your in a safe distance around me not problem at all! Think a this like a little o' cruise yeah?"

He pulled Mami along as they made their way to the door. "Now follow me," He ordered, "I'm starving! Haven't had a good meal all day. Been busy given some of the crew members Akadian Deep-Tissue work. You wouldn't believe 'ow many people get stressed out over the simplest little things eh? Fortunately, been trainin' for my tier One Massage Therapist license!"

"Eh, but I'm wantin' some juicy jelly filled doughnuts right about now!" He beamed with excitement at the thought.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 27, 2022)

@PC Master Race @Universe @Firuthi Dragovic @Mono The Nickit @Mambi 

(OOC: Sorry for the slowdown guys! It comes in sprints for me, but I'm not leaving you hanging, promise!)


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The squirrel quickly took it back, even looking a bit relieved, as if he too understood the dangers of what was in the vial and had a personal mission to ensure it didn't negatively effect anyone it wasn't supposed to, even go as far as trying to shove the cork deeper into the vial to ensure it was as secure as possible.
> 
> Walking down the described path, Akio soon entered into a dimly lit section of town. The streets weren't empty, but there were far less folks socializing on the sidewalks and it was almost dead silent if not for the adjacent busy Hospitality District. Folks there quickly rushed between blue lamps in suspicious robes. Some down that way clearly enjoyed their privacy, but there were others who looked fancy and pompous in their noble bright garish attire, strutting about. It was either one extreme or the other.
> 
> ...


_Once the Dewott had made his way down to where the moose had told him to go, he spotted the area as to which he was in the direction of, pausing to watch the folks there. Of course, the otter didn't seem to take too kindly to the pompous, snooty figures, but paid them no attention. After all, if they meant him no harm, then he didn't need to go out of his way to approach them. Only involve yourself when need be, nothing more.

He was glad that his little squirrel friend took back the vial, because in actuality, he was getting slightly dizzy from having it so close to him. Not even the spirits guiding him would've been able to handle that for much longer, so it was a relief for both parties, so it seemed.

Once he arrived, Akio paused, scanning the area intently, bypassing anyone who may not fit the bill of whom he was looking for. His sharp sense scanned each face, intent to find his intended target, yet failed to identify those with the enormous cloaks, seeing as it concealed them quite well. Despite the acute shrouding of their figures, he did happen to steal a glance of a female....cloaked in that massive robe, almost a reptilian like figure...

Of course! That might be the kobold! Quickly, yet not too fast as to draw attention to himself, or appear suspicious, the otter kept a rather maintained stride towards her, keeping the pace light, mainly to resemble someone in a hurry.

The perfect cover._


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @PC Master Race @Universe @Firuthi Dragovic @Mono The Nickit @Mambi
> 
> (OOC: Sorry for the slowdown guys! It comes in sprints for me, but I'm not leaving you hanging, promise!)


(No worries, that's completely understandable!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> JIn was up ahead, and it looked like some fox was harassing him, just like before. Jin couldn't get a break it seemed, and everyone else on the street looked like they wanted to pick a fight at the drop of a hat. They were in dangerous territory to be sure.


Galaxy looks around the place.
... Not as chaotic and as crazy as the other place they were in, actually.
And Jin doesn't seem to be annoyed while talking to the fox, so she doesn't think he's being harrassed.
That is, until they approach the fox, and they all see each other.



Silverthunder said:


> "Well, you'll do fine here." Aelfric commented. "You just have to be willing to put in the work. That's all. Lazy folk don't last on this side of town. And once you learn how to talk to wrathites, you'll see everyone here's more than happy to help you out."
> 
> He paused mid step when he noticed two big brutes approaching. "Oh geeze... more tourists... I'll bet you they got lost looking for a spa or some fancy frilly place." He huffed.


Jin doesn't pay attention to what the fox says and kind of just rushes towards them, as soon as he sees them.
Galaxy also doesn't really hear what the fox says either, when Jin rushes in like that.
Despite his gigantic size, he comes in as if he weighs nothing ! Each of his hand holding their shoulder.

Jin : You're back ! What happened !? Where did you go ? You hurt !? Who-

Galaxy : D-dad, it's OK... we were taken to court, I guess. Some no-mortal realm called "Pantheon". Got questioned a bit, got let off, got some warning... but all's fine.

Jin : I see... whew.

Galaxy : So what're you doing here, dad ?

Jin : Oh I decided to just go buy some materials, then wait for you to return, and we'll just take our leave. Waiting for 'em to come in at the moment.

He introduces them to the fox.

Jin : This is my daughter Galaxy, she's an eldritch-cosmic beast princess in the... galaxy, heh. And this is my son Universe, the... 200 million years old dragon god.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hmmm..." The otter stared at the vial suspiciously before Sabaku put them away. "Well, I guess... maybe I'm just too suspicious for my own good?"
> 
> He gave a lighthearted, but nervous chuckle as Rikiti waved his hand and started to usher the group back towards the street.
> 
> ...


Sabaku gave a wave to the Dewott, but did not pursue it much further.  He had already kind of messed up his chance of distancing from the group with his comments about the earlier disaster - that and already having an otter as a secondary commentator on the tour - and would definitely have to track him down later.

That said, he finally remembered where he'd seen someone like that.  He'd seen a couple of them while working on the tunnels around an old castle... remembering they'd communicated very well using clamshells as if they were signalling with fans.  Not much on the patience front, though - one swatted with a fan at him when he'd slowed down, and it hurt.  A lot more than it should have normally, but par for the course for a Sandslash like him.

For now, he went with the group... and shuddered a little at the thought of the Gardens.  Hopefully they were ornamental rock gardens and not, like, actual gardens with plant life.  Those places always got under his skin, figuratively..... and in a few work situations, literally.


----------



## Universe (Mar 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy looks around the place.
> ... Not as chaotic and as crazy as the other place they were in, actually.
> And Jin doesn't seem to be annoyed while talking to the fox, so she doesn't think he's being harrassed.
> That is, until they approach the fox, and they all see each other.
> ...


*I just hugged Jin*


----------



## Universe (Mar 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I just hugged Jin*


“Daddy I’m sorry there’s something I need to tell you about the day you adopted me”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I just hugged Jin*





Universe said:


> “Daddy I’m sorry there’s something I need to tell you about the day you adopted me”


Jin : Hush, son. It's OK... you can tell me about it when we get home. Now's not the place.

He gently pets on the dragon's head.
Quite a rare sight to see a full-force dragon god literally calling a mortal, "daddy".
And an eldritch-cosmic beast to call a mortal "dad" too.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku gave a wave to the Dewott, but did not pursue it much further.  He had already kind of messed up his chance of distancing from the group with his comments about the earlier disaster - that and already having an otter as a secondary commentator on the tour - and would definitely have to track him down later.
> 
> That said, he finally remembered where he'd seen someone like that.  He'd seen a couple of them while working on the tunnels around an old castle... remembering they'd communicated very well using clamshells as if they were signalling with fans.  Not much on the patience front, though - one swatted with a fan at him when he'd slowed down, and it hurt.  A lot more than it should have normally, but par for the course for a Sandslash like him.
> 
> For now, he went with the group... and shuddered a little at the thought of the Gardens.  Hopefully they were ornamental rock gardens and not, like, actual gardens with plant life.  Those places always got under his skin, figuratively..... and in a few work situations, literally.


_It was just going about his business, just like any other time for the Dewott. He proceeded along the area as to which he was walking, keeping his hastened pace, glancing over his shoulder as he spotted someone waving at him. Keen to at least be respectful, he briefly turned around, waving back as he faced forward once more, pursuing his originally intended target.

It was at least nice to see some folks appear remotely friendly, though of course....along with vengeance, there seemed to be something else about the otter...

Something wasn't quite right about that aura of his._


----------



## Universe (Mar 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Hush, son. It's OK... you can tell me about it when we get home. Now's not the place.
> 
> He gently pets on the dragon's head.
> Quite a rare sight to see a full-force dragon god literally calling a mortal, "daddy".
> And an eldritch-cosmic beast to call a mortal "dad" too.


*I didn’t ask him for my coin*


----------



## Universe (Mar 28, 2022)

“Daddy I’m sorry for ruining your day”


----------



## Universe (Mar 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @PC Master Race @Universe @Firuthi Dragovic @Mono The Nickit @Mambi
> 
> (OOC: Sorry for the slowdown guys! It comes in sprints for me, but I'm not leaving you hanging, promise!)


(It’s okay)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I didn’t ask him for my coin*





Universe said:


> “Daddy I’m sorry for ruining your day”


Jin : ... It's OK, bad things happened.

He takes out the coin from inside his pouch.

Jin : Here. Hold onto it and keep it careful. Don't wanna miss it again.

No-one knows, but Jin is already on with his 3rd-person view as he holds the coin, as if to make sure the rats won't catch him off-guard again.


----------



## Universe (Mar 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... It's OK, bad things happened.
> 
> He takes out the coin from inside his pouch.
> 
> ...


*I took the coin* “thanks daddy”


----------



## Universe (Mar 28, 2022)

“This is all my fault” *I said putting the coin in my pocket dimension*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @PC Master Race @Universe @Firuthi Dragovic @Mono The Nickit @Mambi
> 
> (OOC: Sorry for the slowdown guys! It comes in sprints for me, but I'm not leaving you hanging, promise!)



S'ok, I get it completely! Currently working 12 hour shifts for the reactor shutdown, I know what it's like to get busier than usual. <_smile_> Just glad you're around and don't worry, you're well worth the wait. <_hugs_>


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> S'ok, I get it completely! Currently working 12 hour shifts for the reactor shutdown, I know what it's like to get busier than usual. <_smile_> Just glad you're around and don't worry, you're well worth the wait. <_hugs_>


(Best of luck with those shifts buddy! That sounds like a chore!)


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 29, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _It was just going about his business, just like any other time for the Dewott. He proceeded along the area as to which he was walking, keeping his hastened pace, glancing over his shoulder as he spotted someone waving at him. Keen to at least be respectful, he briefly turned around, waving back as he faced forward once more, pursuing his originally intended target.
> 
> It was at least nice to see some folks appear remotely friendly, though of course....along with vengeance, there seemed to be something else about the otter...
> 
> Something wasn't quite right about that aura of his._



The kobold noticed Akio approaching, perking up with a merchant's smile and eager to make a sale as she hurried back over to her stall and dusted herself off. She even pulled up a chest, likely filled with coins, pre-emptively presuming she could easily get him to walk away with some of her goods.

Before he even reached her though, her eyes couldn't help but spot the metallic creature perched on his shoulder. Her merchantly smile instantly faded away, before she drew her hood down further and turned around. She slunk down and started for her shop.

"Why hello!" One of the other merchants hissed, sliding over to intercept Akio, some kind of venomous purple snake beneath his hood. "A warrior yessss? Perahpss I interesst you in the mosst effective combat poissonss? Only the mossst powerful to ssslide across your blade yess?"

He smile widely, with his fang filled grin, standing directly in front of of Akio as if to intentionally block him.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku gave a wave to the Dewott, but did not pursue it much further.  He had already kind of messed up his chance of distancing from the group with his comments about the earlier disaster - that and already having an otter as a secondary commentator on the tour - and would definitely have to track him down later.
> 
> That said, he finally remembered where he'd seen someone like that.  He'd seen a couple of them while working on the tunnels around an old castle... remembering they'd communicated very well using clamshells as if they were signalling with fans.  Not much on the patience front, though - one swatted with a fan at him when he'd slowed down, and it hurt.  A lot more than it should have normally, but par for the course for a Sandslash like him.
> 
> For now, he went with the group... and shuddered a little at the thought of the Gardens.  Hopefully they were ornamental rock gardens and not, like, actual gardens with plant life.  Those places always got under his skin, figuratively..... and in a few work situations, literally.



"Oh how exciting!" The otter beamed at the idea of visiting a garden. "You know, I have a little zen garden back home in my office. I love doing the little sand raking thing. Don't know why."

"Oh yes!" Rikiti replied as they made their way back down the street and across the bay, "You in luck! These gardens special, worked and maintained by the cult of the father themselves. While the cult of shadows is is mercantile, intelligent, and cut throat, father's cult is known for their kindness and giving nature!"

As they approached the opposite end of the bay, they were greeted with the sight of changing scenery. The buildings gradually became more and more covered in vines and mosses, the streets less maintained with strange sickly looking grass popping up between the cobblestone. Slimy mushrooms and strange bulging bulbs sprouted in patches, some as large as a person, sloshing with purulent pus inside. 

The street was busy again- but- they folks there all looked like they were dying! Hunched over, wrapped in bandages, missing limbs, flies buzzing around them and maggots slithering across their peeling rotting skin! If one didn't know better, they might say they were outright zombies, or at least in the process of becoming one. 

And yet... they seemed... oddly content. Well, at least the one's with complete faces that is.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : This is my daughter Galaxy, she's an eldritch-cosmic beast princess in the... galaxy, heh. And this is my son Universe, the... 200 million years old dragon god.





Universe said:


> “This is all my fault” *I said putting the coin in my pocket dimension*



Aelfric's face twisted a little as he tilted his head to examine the two newcomers. He gave a slight look of concern or confusion. 

"Right, right, I can... see the resemblance." He said trying to be somewhat polite, or perhaps just really good at being sarcastic.


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Aelfric's face twisted a little as he tilted his head to examine the two newcomers. He gave a slight look of concern or confusion.
> 
> "Right, right, I can... see the resemblance." He said trying to be somewhat polite, or perhaps just really good at being sarcastic.


*I stared  at him* “Just be lucky I’m in a good mood”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I stared  at him* “Just be lucky I’m in a good mood”



The fox balled his paws into fists, and in the same wrathite way Jin had been introduced to replied, "Careful runt, or I'll knock every tooth out of that mouth of yours and use them for decoration on my new clock!"


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The fox balled his paws into fists, and in the same wrathite way Jin had been introduced to replied, "Careful runt, or I'll knock every tooth out of that mouth of yours and use them for decoration on my new clock!"


*I started laughing incredulously* “you’d fight a god? Isn’t that suicide?” *I hadn’t lied this whole time which was unnerving*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The zeer, Dom, D, or whatever his real name was, blinked a bit in surprise. "Well, you know, I kinda' like you little fella!" He said in his gruff but upbeat tone.
> 
> Fortunately, he didn't look too disappointed he didn't get to disembowel Mambi. And everyone else appeared pleased by the cats clear acceptance over the issue at hand.
> 
> "Excellent." Kota nodded with a smile. "With any luck, you won't need to stay here long. I'll even put in a good word for you! You just put in that same personality when she gets back and she'll love you to pieces."



_<the cat smiles warmly as he looks at his 2 new companions>_ Awww, thank you! I hope that I can get on the good graces of...MPPGHHH



Silverthunder said:


> "Ha!" D wrapped an arm around Mambi in delight and squeezed him in a friendly hug against his fuzzy bare chest. "Don't worry Mambi! Long as your in a safe distance around me not problem at all! Think a this like a little o' cruise yeah?"



_<he mumbles something muffled as you release him and he pulls back a small bit to breathe, missing the warm fuzzy feeling of the hug almost immediately> _Ummm, yeah, a cruise I suppose is better than a dungeon or being yelled at in the streets! If I'm gonna be trapped somewhere, I can think of no better people. _<he blushes under his fur, still taken aback by the first seemingly sane people in this place. Something about them just made him instinctively trust them...but why? He'd even practically forgotten all about the disemboweling threats...and was certain that maybe she will hit it off after all in the end when they meet? Surely if not, these "lusty's" as they call themselves may be able to help him, and if not they were wonderful and comfortable. Catching himself for a moment, he looks at his ring with slight suspicion as he feels your tug snap him out of his revere> _



Silverthunder said:


> He pulled Mami along as they made their way to the door. "Now follow me," He ordered, "I'm starving! Haven't had a good meal all day. Been busy given some of the crew members Akadian Deep-Tissue work. You wouldn't believe 'ow many people get stressed out over the simplest little things eh? Fortunately, been trainin' for my tier One Massage Therapist license!"
> 
> "Eh, but I'm wantin' some juicy jelly filled doughnuts right about now!" He beamed with excitement at the thought.



<_the cat stops dead in his tracks and looks at you in awe, squirming slightly>_ You...your a *masseuse*? REEally?? Oh my, I mean you're clearly fit and all but that's quite the jump in skillsets from captor to...well I suppose both need to know anatomy and all but, well, I'd love to see your techniques sometime, as it's been a stressful time since I arrived, you know, being dragged over cobblestones and hung like a slab of meat is bad for the bod usually.

<_he bats his eyes, then catches himself as his stomach growls, the drugged soup a long distant memory so he must have been out hours he figures. Plus at the mention of you wanting the jelly doughnuts, the cat suddenly found himself wanting to get them for you as if it was the most important thing at the time, and even found himself craving them as well. Odd...since he usually doesn't even like doughnuts that much, so why would he...> 

<shaking his head, he dismisses those thoughts and jumps to catch up with you>_ But yeah, doughnuts. If you want them first that's the way to go! I trust *these *snacks aren't as drugged as my last meal was? I barely even remember the taste of it you know, slight retrograde amnesia effect or something, and I'm all in for some food too! Just no soups please, I'll never trust a deer and soup again in this place I don't think!_  <he winks and laughs playfully>_ Anyway, goodies await, so lead on!


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> <_the cat stops dead in his tracks and looks at you in awe, squirming slightly>_ You...your a *masseuse*? REEally?? Oh my, I mean you're clearly fit and all but that's quite the jump in skillsets from captor to...well I suppose both need to know anatomy and all but, well, I'd love to see your techniques sometime, as it's been a stressful time since I arrived, you know, being dragged over cobblestones and hung like a slab of meat is bad for the bod usually.



"Ha! You know it! Any torturer worth his salt should be an expert masseuse! We have about six on this ship, licensed anyway, but every lusty should know how to give a good massage. It's practically part of our religion!" He laughed, guiding Mambi into the corridor, where the sinister rusty interior gave way to a lovely wood panel wall with floral heart patterns on the upper half, the floor turning into carpet.

"Sure thing, we'll hit that right after lunch. Been working on some new techniques!" He said sinisterly, punching his fist into his hand. "you're in for one heck of a time, I can tell ya' that."


Mambi said:


> _<shaking his head, he dismisses those thoughts and jumps to catch up with you>_ But yeah, doughnuts. If you want them first that's the way to go! I trust *these *snacks aren't as drugged as my last meal was? I barely even remember the taste of it you know, slight retrograde amnesia effect or something, and I'm all in for some food too! Just no soups please, I'll never trust a deer and soup again in this place I don't think!_ <he winks and laughs playfully>_ Anyway, goodies await, so lead on!



"Nah! Not unless you ask for the stuff. " He assured Mambi. "Usually don't like extra things with my pastries, but MindCracker weeds in a baked potatoe!? All day long!" 

Dom laughed at Mambi's plight as they turned down another corridor and entered into the mess hall.... which... for a warship, was somewhat odd. The place was set up like a casual dining restaurant, complete with wooden decorations and numerous booths with lounging lusties just enjoying their evening. There was even a bar, plant pots with little trees, and esoteric paintings. 

"You don't gotta worry about none of that peasant food. Our head chef here is a winner of the intertartarian gastromancy championship, got a golden spatula and everything. Once you had his grub you'll never want to leave this place. You should have seen him cook that turkey, went off like a nuke and devastated his opponent who just got out an army of gingerbread soldiers. Didn't even stand a chance." He shook his head, somewhat mournful. 

They reached an open buffet line filled to the brim with various pastries, some exotic and others a little intimidating to observe with all manner of flavors and delicately designed toppings. 

Dom went straight for the powdered jelly doughnuts, pedestrian, compared to the other options, but he didn't seem to care.


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

*I stared the fox down* “Isn’t fighting a god against the law?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Aelfric's face twisted a little as he tilted his head to examine the two newcomers. He gave a slight look of concern or confusion.
> 
> "Right, right, I can... see the resemblance." He said trying to be somewhat polite, or perhaps just really good at being sarcastic.





Universe said:


> *I stared  at him* “Just be lucky I’m in a good mood”





Silverthunder said:


> The fox balled his paws into fists, and in the same wrathite way Jin had been introduced to replied, "Careful runt, or I'll knock every tooth out of that mouth of yours and use them for decoration on my new clock!"





Universe said:


> *I started laughing incredulously* “you’d fight a god? Isn’t that suicide?” *I hadn’t lied this whole time which was unnerving*


Jin just glares at the them, with an unamused and disappointed look.

Jin : How about both of you knock it off first. Is it so damn hard to be polite to each other at leaat once around here, or you always have to try to beat the fuck outta each other first ?

He looks at Universe.

Jin : Son, whatever you do, just cool it. Last thing I want is you blowing up this side of the city like you did at the other side earlier.

Then he turns to Alfred, a lot more aggressive.

Jin : And you... watch your mouth. That's my son you're threatening. And nobody threatens my kids.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh how exciting!" The otter beamed at the idea of visiting a garden. "You know, I have a little zen garden back home in my office. I love doing the little sand raking thing. Don't know why."
> 
> "Oh yes!" Rikiti replied as they made their way back down the street and across the bay, "You in luck! These gardens special, worked and maintained by the cult of the father themselves. While the cult of shadows is is mercantile, intelligent, and cut throat, father's cult is known for their kindness and giving nature!"
> 
> ...


....of course.  It had to be THAT kind of garden.  Sabaku could almost feel his skin crawl, especially the part around his new temporary bald spot.  Strangely, the people weren't doing the trick.  He'd seen ambulatory ghosts and rotting sludge beings before, and if they really attacked he could probably put the diseased types in their place easily.  Nor were the flies and maggots an issue.  He was definitely ready if it came to them.  He technically was ready for the grass as well, though he didn't like dwelling on it.

No, it was the particular sliminess of the mushrooms and the pus leaking that creeped him out the most.  The toxins didn't creep him out so much as the fluidy ick of it.  If that sludge got into his spines or especially on his bald spot, he'd be irritated for weeks.

He grabbed the sword-shaped chew toy on his neck, put it in his mouth and began gnawing at it.  It was helping... a little.  He hoped this part of the tour ended fast.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The kobold noticed Akio approaching, perking up with a merchant's smile and eager to make a sale as she hurried back over to her stall and dusted herself off. She even pulled up a chest, likely filled with coins, pre-emptively presuming she could easily get him to walk away with some of her goods.
> 
> Before he even reached her though, her eyes couldn't help but spot the metallic creature perched on his shoulder. Her merchantly smile instantly faded away, before she drew her hood down further and turned around. She slunk down and started for her shop.
> 
> ...


_Then, a different side of the "warrior" peeked out, briefly showing his true colors, even if it was for a faint moment.

Those eyes that once stood for truth and honor faded from his natural, casual look, replaced with a more sinister appearance. Of course, it was mainly because he hated it when people deliberately intercept him, knowing how merchants can be.

Though in that brief inkling of a flash, the "Dewott" showed he was no samurai at all. In fact, with how he acted, one might say it was of an assassin's attitude.

For it was._

"I'm not sure if you can tell...but I'm in the middle of something....and if you know what's best for you, you'd back off. See, I'm trying to kill some people, and if you get in my way any further, I'll add you to that list no problem. All for getting in my way. So tell me snake..._is your life worth a few coins?,_" Akio uttered coldly, yet eerily calm at the same time.

_As quickly as that came was as fast as it had gone, and the otter had already moved on, not even waiting for a response as he headed for the kobold, intent on his path. He wasn't letting anyone deter him, even if it meant threats. or death.

Or both. After all, he was no samurai...that was clear enough. Though, would anyone actually see through the rest of his tricks?..._


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin just glares at the them, with an unamused and disappointed look.
> 
> Jin : How about both of you knock it off first. Is it so damn hard to be polite to each other at leaat once around here, or you always have to try to beat the fuck outta each other first ?
> 
> ...


“Just pointing out that fighting a god is breaking the law”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Just pointing out that fighting a god is breaking the law”


Jin : ... And a god fighting a mortal is also breaking the law, as far as I've seen, son.


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... And a god fighting a mortal is also breaking the law, as far as I've seen, son.


“Wasn’t gonna fight”


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

*I pointed out*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ha! You know it! Any torturer worth his salt should be an expert masseuse! We have about six on this ship, licensed anyway, but every lusty should know how to give a good massage. It's practically part of our religion!" He laughed, guiding Mambi into the corridor, where the sinister rusty interior gave way to a lovely wood panel wall with floral heart patterns on the upper half, the floor turning into carpet.
> 
> "Sure thing, we'll hit that right after lunch. Been working on some new techniques!" He said sinisterly, punching his fist into his hand. "you're in for one heck of a time, I can tell ya' that."



_<the cat looks around admirably at the decor, feeling the softness on his foot pads as he curls his toes. He nods in approval, as they clearly have good taste!>_



Silverthunder said:


> "Nah! Not unless you ask for the stuff. " He assured Mambi. "Usually don't like extra things with my pastries, but MindCracker weeds in a baked potatoe!? All day long!"



W-well now, maybe later! <_chuckle> _"Mindcrackers" you say?? _<the cat smiles dreamily as his whiskers twitch a little> _I never heard of those, but I *am* quite the connoisseur of various catnips, so we should talk more about this weed later, definitely! I just realized...*does *this realm have "catnip" by any chance?_ <he asks hopefully>_



Silverthunder said:


> Dom laughed at Mambi's plight as they turned down another corridor and entered into the mess hall.... which... for a warship, was somewhat odd. The place was set up like a casual dining restaurant, complete with wooden decorations and numerous booths with lounging lusties just enjoying their evening. There was even a bar, plant pots with little trees, and esoteric paintings.
> 
> "You don't gotta worry about none of that peasant food. Our head chef here is a winner of the intertartarian gastromancy championship, got a golden spatula and everything. Once you had his grub you'll never want to leave this place. You should have seen him cook that turkey, went off like a nuke and devastated his opponent who just got out an army of gingerbread soldiers. Didn't even stand a chance." He shook his head, somewhat mournful.
> 
> ...


_
<The cat stared amazed at the feast before him, his stomach growling at the sight as he wipes a small it of drool from his lower lip. He was right, the more he saw the more he didn't want to leave this place ever. His sense of urgency at meeting someone to help him with his portals seemed to be fading as he stayed with you longer...even with his home at stake the moment you mentioned it it was like it was true...how curious. As he watches you dive into the doughnuts, he suddenly finds himself having the most intense craving for them as well. Ridiculous though, he rarely ever eats them, and with *this* level of goodies instead to choose from? That was just silly! He shakes his head a moment and sniffs the air, swooning at the melody of scents and spices that greet his senses as his head turns to explore it all. Closing his eyes a moment, he's guided towards a greenish-nutty pastry, with what looks like a chocolate drizzle on it. Opening his eyes to delight, the cat takes one and eats it, almost falling to his knees as he does as he smiles wide, not noticing he slight glow of his ring> _

MMMmmm, these are amazing!!! Thanks Dom, your chef sure knows his stuff! You can keep the doughnuts friend, I'll be over here...sampling the...huh?

_<the cat raises his paw and sees that the ring is glowing slightly brighter. He feels a slight warmth as he notices his craving for the jelly doughnuts is increasing somehow...but he doesn't even eat them normally! He reaches for another pastry as his stomach growls, almost tasting that sweet jelly and sugar powder from the doughnuts in his mind. Curious, he sets the pastry back down and goes to your table_> 

Hmmm, maybe I'll have that doughnut first instead, they do look good! Save me one, eh?

_<he sees the glow fading and notices it cooling instantly. Eyeing the ring with suspicion, he takes a bite of the doughnut and looks at you curiously as he swallows> _Er Dom..forgive my paranoia and all but if you don't mind me asking something, this ring, when you say it's a "leash", can you maybe, elaborate on that a bit? Something seems strange here, and maybe it's just my imagination running wild or some residue from the drugged soup, but...well, is there more to this ring than just "distance" as a trigger, because...well...this may seem silly but I can't seem to resist what you say at all. Also this fancy ring keeps glowing occasionally, is that normal?

_<he shakes his head and blushes, taking another bite of the doughnut finishing it eagerly> _I'm sorry, that probably sounded crazy, you've been so nice to me since we met...well after I got down anyway, maybe your chef is just really really good, but these doughnuts are irresistible and I normally don't care at all about doughnuts! It's so weird! But it's probably just me, sorry. _<the cat goes back to the pastry, trying to act nonchalant as he awaits some sort of confirmation or denial of his suspicions> _


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

*I wanted to get out of here it was creeping me out*


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

“Daddy I don’t like it here”


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

“Too many laws I don’t know and not enough foods that I like”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....of course.  It had to be THAT kind of garden.  Sabaku could almost feel his skin crawl, especially the part around his new temporary bald spot.  Strangely, the people weren't doing the trick.  He'd seen ambulatory ghosts and rotting sludge beings before, and if they really attacked he could probably put the diseased types in their place easily.  Nor were the flies and maggots an issue.  He was definitely ready if it came to them.  He technically was ready for the grass as well, though he didn't like dwelling on it.
> 
> No, it was the particular sliminess of the mushrooms and the pus leaking that creeped him out the most.  The toxins didn't creep him out so much as the fluidy ick of it.  If that sludge got into his spines or especially on his bald spot, he'd be irritated for weeks.
> 
> He grabbed the sword-shaped chew toy on his neck, put it in his mouth and began gnawing at it.  It was helping... a little.  He hoped this part of the tour ended fast.



It certainly wasn't the most pleasant encounter, especially with the twisting and undulating vines. Just about everything down that street was moving or squirming in some way or another. Of note, there were quite a few more rats hanging around there in the shadows. It appeared to be where they congregated most, making it their home before spreading out elsewhere in Nowhere. 

Rikiti took a deep breath as if to take in the wonderful scents of a moonlit lake. "Ah! The garden is wonderful place, where all sorts come to heal and recover from terrible things. Many flock to the warm embrace of the Great Father, who eases suffering and offers long fruitful lives. You not find kinder folks anywhere else in the whole of Tartarus, then a follower of the Great Father. If ever injured or unwell, always come here for recovery!" 

The otter looked terrified as he tried to remain as close to the group as possible, attempting to distance himself from any passing shambling creatures. "Wha- who would come here for recovery!?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

*I stared at an restaurant as my metabolism was very fast*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 30, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Then, a different side of the "warrior" peeked out, briefly showing his true colors, even if it was for a faint moment.
> 
> Those eyes that once stood for truth and honor faded from his natural, casual look, replaced with a more sinister appearance. Of course, it was mainly because he hated it when people deliberately intercept him, knowing how merchants can be.
> 
> ...



"Oh- ha ha! My apologiesss!" The snake replied, backing off, but too late. 

The kobold had taken the opportunity to rush into her store, closing the door quickly behind her and changing the side to closed. The squirrel on Akio's shoulder pointed and chittered mechanically at her store as if to help point out where she had disappeared to, even though it was quite obvious. 

The other merchants were watching with a mix of intrigue and subtlety, trying to appear as though they wanted nothing to do with whatever was going on, but secretly plotting and scheming under their robes. 

"Perhaps we can help you with something stranger?" Another merchant called out. 

"Plenty of potions for any occasion!" The other waved to him with a concoction in his hand.


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

*I turned back around and stared at the fox without blinking*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin just glares at the them, with an unamused and disappointed look.
> 
> Jin : How about both of you knock it off first. Is it so damn hard to be polite to each other at leaat once around here, or you always have to try to beat the fuck outta each other first ?
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I wanted to get out of here it was creeping me out*



Aelfric whipped around and brandished his fist at Jin. "Who's threatening!? It's a damn guarantee! Maybe if you taught them some manners I wouldn't have to beat the tar out him and use those teeth to mint some coins!"

"Tsch, a god hu? What is he, the god of dumpster fires!? You don't come to my part of town and think you can run around like you own the place! Speaking of which- you never did say. Where are you guys staying? I know it's not much, but from what you've said, sounds like you don't have anything set up yet, I have room in my workshop. Plenty of space to work too."


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Aelfric whipped around and brandished his fist at Jin. "Who's threatening!? It's a damn guarantee! Maybe if you taught them some manners I wouldn't have to beat the tar out him and use those teeth to mint some coins!"
> 
> "Tsch, a god hu? What is he, the god of dumpster fires!? You don't come to my part of town and think you can run around like you own the place! Speaking of which- you never did say. Where are you guys staying? I know it's not much, but from what you've said, sounds like you don't have anything set up yet, I have room in my workshop. Plenty of space to work too."


“I am the god of truth and light dummy and  I’m pretty sure your workshop isn’t as great as you say it is”


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

“Don’t even think about it”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh- ha ha! My apologiesss!" The snake replied, backing off, but too late.
> 
> The kobold had taken the opportunity to rush into her store, closing the door quickly behind her and changing the side to closed. The squirrel on Akio's shoulder pointed and chittered mechanically at her store as if to help point out where she had disappeared to, even though it was quite obvious.
> 
> ...


_The Dewott nodded, his eyes trying to hide that malice as he kept his walk going, giving a dismissive wave to the others, not wanting to waste another word with them. He proceeded on to the kobold's store, not caring that the door had closed, still intent on his overall goals.

He gave a gentle knock, not trying to come off as intimidating, realizing that the more bothered he got by the merchants, the less his cover would work. Breathing calmly, he waited, still intrigued about how this little vial worked, and what it contained._

"Hey...I have a few questions, if you don't mind. Can you come out? It's about a vial...," Akio muttered, sighing a bit as he stood there at the door, not ready to give up.

_Though of course, if he waited any longer, he might his answers through a different way._


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

“Who said anything about owning the place you’re the arrogant one who what’s to pick a fight just because I speak my mind I can’t help it you brat” *I said honestly* “and don’t mess with my dad got it!”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks around admirably at the decor, feeling the softness on his foot pads as he curls his toes. He nods in approval, as they clearly have good taste!>_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ha! Maybe he's good!? He's the best, Mambi." Dom replied, scoffing at Mambi's confusion about his sudden interest in something he'd never had any inkling for in the past, not to mention the glowing...

Dom took the two of them to a cozy booth near the food table, propping his legs up and lounging across one side to take up the whole space, giving Mambi the opposite side of the table to claim for himself. 

"Paranoia?" He laughed. "Pff, naw, that's just being in Tartarus, everyone's paranoid here. You'd either be a fool or a nurgling to trust someone outright, trust me on that one-" 

He took a big massive bite of his doughnut, practically dripping saliva as he enjoyed it far too much. The jelly squeezed out onto his bare fuzzy chest, but he didn't care in the slightest, despite his otherwise shining silky fur. Perhaps it was odd to see someone so well maintained care so little about making such a mess while eating. Or maybe he just really liked jelly doughnuts. 

"Hmm..." He grumbled with his mouth full, waving the doughnut around and sending jelly globules everywhere, "you know I don't really know? Kota's the one all about the enchanting things and stuff. I only know the basics, honest. I just like to play the bad cop." 

He chuckled at that. "It don't really blow you up, I don't think anyways. Just really hurts I think. You know, he had these rings once, that melt into your body and wrap around your arteries and windpipe! He had the antidote to dissolve them hidden in his nose ring. You're probably just not use to being a pampered prisoner little kitty! Being around all us lusties and all that perfumes and scents is probably just messing with your head is all. Maybe you just need all those pent up nerves blasted out of yah!"


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

*I was really letting this fox have it*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 30, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott nodded, his eyes trying to hide that malice as he kept his walk going, giving a dismissive wave to the others, not wanting to waste another word with them. He proceeded on to the kobold's store, not caring that the door had closed, still intent on his overall goals.
> 
> He gave a gentle knock, not trying to come off as intimidating, realizing that the more bothered he got by the merchants, the less his cover would work. Breathing calmly, he waited, still intrigued about how this little vial worked, and what it contained._
> 
> ...



"Sorry!" She snapped back from inside. "We're closed! Go away!" 

She began putting out the lights on the inside, the windows going completely dark. At that point, the other merchants had decided to keep their distance, whispering among each other and watching Akio's actions closely. One of them knelt down to play with a small feral rat, but it didn't last long, as the thing scurried off into a hole.


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

“YOU DON’T WANT TO HAVE ME AS AN ENEMY FOX BECAUSE I HAVE CONNECTIONS WITH THE OTHER GODS”


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

*I was holding back as the foxes arm burns a bit*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Sorry!" She snapped back from inside. "We're closed! Go away!"
> 
> She began putting out the lights on the inside, the windows going completely dark. At that point, the other merchants had decided to keep their distance, whispering among each other and watching Akio's actions closely. One of them knelt down to play with a small feral rat, but it didn't last long, as the thing scurried off into a hole.


_The Dewott sighed a bit, getting a little frustrated. Of course, who else wouldn't be at least a little heated when someone was open, then closed all of the sudden? If that didn't spark immediate irate behavior, then he didn't know what would.

Akio began to pace back and forth for a while, looking at the little mechanical squirrel on his shoulder._

"What do you think little friend? What should I do here? I would try other methods, though they might be....dangerous...," Akio muttered, a hint of ice in his tone as he cleared his throat, forcing himself to calm down.

_If he let his anger get the better of him, he might slip up! And such a thing might be risky, especially with the whole thing he had going on here._


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

*I then turned around and calmed down showing that I had matured* “you couldn’t possibly beat me so I’m not going to try”


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

*I started to walk away* “Mortal you’re not even worth fighting”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 30, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott sighed a bit, getting a little frustrated. Of course, who else wouldn't be at least a little heated when someone was open, then closed all of the sudden? If that didn't spark immediate irate behavior, then he didn't know what would.
> 
> Akio began to pace back and forth for a while, looking at the little mechanical squirrel on his shoulder._
> 
> ...



The squirrel stood up higher, pointing towards the door and leaning forward as if bracing. Clearly the little mechanical menace was more into the more brash approach. 

Before Akio could decide however, two rats dropped down from above behind him, to confront him. They were dressed in baggy assassin's garb, with masks across their faces. One had a katana at his side, while the other _appeared _unarmed. 

"Hello friend!" The unarmed one replied jovially, eyes narrow and cheeks raised under the mask to imply a 'friendly' smile. "She is closed yes? Maybe you go shop elsewhere?"

The other narrowed his eyes as he glared at the squirrel on Akio's shoulder. "Where you find that?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

“Not gonna fight him and he can’t hurt me because I don’t want to fight him” *I said staring at the fox*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The squirrel stood up higher, pointing towards the door and leaning forward as if bracing. Clearly the little mechanical menace was more into the more brash approach.
> 
> Before Akio could decide however, two rats dropped down from above behind him, to confront him. They were dressed in baggy assassin's garb, with masks across their faces. One had a katana at his side, while the other _appeared _unarmed.
> 
> ...


_Akio smirked darkly at the idea, readying himself to really hammer that door down. Clearly he wasn't even trying to hide the fact anymore, and was really ready to ram this door down, without any inkling of regret.

Before he had the opportunity to actually do any real damage, the two stopped him right before the charge, earning a disappointed sigh from the otter as he backed up a little, still keeping his eye on the two of them._

"She can be closed all she wants *after *I ask my question. And...more so we found him. I'm trying to get information on this here vial, so if you two could kindly step aside, I can get to asking my question," Akio said, deciding now would be a good time to lower his disguise.

_For now, he would wait, seeing if things would jump to conflict first. If it did, he would be *more *than happy to give quite the rebuttal._


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Aelfric whipped around and brandished his fist at Jin. "Who's threatening!? It's a damn guarantee! Maybe if you taught them some manners I wouldn't have to beat the tar out him and use those teeth to mint some coins!"
> 
> "Tsch, a god hu? What is he, the god of dumpster fires!? You don't come to my part of town and think you can run around like you own the place! Speaking of which- you never did say. Where are you guys staying? I know it's not much, but from what you've said, sounds like you don't have anything set up yet, I have room in my workshop. Plenty of space to work too."


Jin : How about YOU beat it.

He grumbles and pushes the fox's fist away, hard enough to actually make the fox stagger back a bit, to show his annoyance and to keep the distance.

Jin : They just came in, not doing anything yet, just wanting to see me, and you acted like you don't wanna see their faces. Then, my son is trying to be nice, back at your "sarcastic politeness", and you immediately started threatening to beat him up.

He huffs.

Jin : And what god is he ?... You wouldn't believe even if I tell you, because we're not from here as you can already tell. A different world, in fact. We're just here trying to look around and maybe have fun, and I kind of expected this part of town to be less bat-shit insane like the other side. So, are you gonna prove me right, or prove me wrong ? I'm cool either way.

He intentionally leaves out the part of waiting for materials from the wolf.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> It certainly wasn't the most pleasant encounter, especially with the twisting and undulating vines. Just about everything down that street was moving or squirming in some way or another. Of note, there were quite a few more rats hanging around there in the shadows. It appeared to be where they congregated most, making it their home before spreading out elsewhere in Nowhere.
> 
> Rikiti took a deep breath as if to take in the wonderful scents of a moonlit lake. "Ah! The garden is wonderful place, where all sorts come to heal and recover from terrible things. Many flock to the warm embrace of the Great Father, who eases suffering and offers long fruitful lives. You not find kinder folks anywhere else in the whole of Tartarus, then a follower of the Great Father. If ever injured or unwell, always come here for recovery!"
> 
> The otter looked terrified as he tried to remain as close to the group as possible, attempting to distance himself from any passing shambling creatures. "Wha- who would come here for recovery!?"


Sabaku briefly took the chew toy out of his mouth.

"I don't know.  I know there's insects that eat dead tissue, but I don't know the full extent of it.  Look, where I am they basically use energy prisons for healing, this open-air stuff would be new to me."

He put the chew toy back in.  "Energy prison" was admittedly stretching the truth a little, but he honestly hated the method of emergency healing he knew back home.  Too impersonal, too much of a mental jump from hurt to whole.  No real time to recover mentally.  He was expected to tough it out.  Some snapped from that kind of stress, but not him.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 30, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Akio smirked darkly at the idea, readying himself to really hammer that door down. Clearly he wasn't even trying to hide the fact anymore, and was really ready to ram this door down, without any inkling of regret.
> 
> Before he had the opportunity to actually do any real damage, the two stopped him right before the charge, earning a disappointed sigh from the otter as he backed up a little, still keeping his eye on the two of them._
> 
> ...



Hearing his response, the rat with the sword drew and swung his sword from low at lightning speed, bringing it up in an attempt to slice Akio's right arm, or at least keep him from drawing his weapon first-

The second jumped back immediately, and produced three kunai from nothing, hurdling them towards the otter's center mass. 

It all happened in the blink of an eye, leaving little time to react or go on the offensive. They didn't seem to be as patient as he...


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Hearing his response, the rat with the sword drew and swung his sword from low at lightning speed, bringing it up in an attempt to slice Akio's right arm, or at least keep him from drawing his weapon first-
> 
> The second jumped back immediately, and produced three kunai from nothing, hurdling them towards the otter's center mass.
> 
> It all happened in the blink of an eye, leaving little time to react or go on the offensive. They didn't seem to be as patient as he...


_Akio gasped in shock, seeing the attacks come at such a speed. Though now, he knew there was no point in hiding his secret anymore, seeing as the two were quick on the draw, literally seconds away from striking his body.

So he stopped hiding.

The "Dewott", or what he once was, pressed the collar on his neck, a small eruption of blue fire quickly engulfing him. Once the fire stopped, the short blue feline quickly backed away, thankfully the flames having stopped the advance.

Wiping his cheek a bit, Mono glanced down, seeing as one of the kunai had managed to lodge itself on his stomach, growling as he yanked it out, barely wincing. The three foot blue feline, sporting a red cardigan and white and black eyes watched the two, knowing this was no simple fight. Still, he grabbed his black sword, unsheathing the blade as he watched the two of them, a dark look in his eye as he gave a fanged smirk._

"So you two want to die huh? By all means, come on then-,"Mono snarled coldly, keen on spilling some blood.

"Alright little friend, this may get a bit bumpy...hang on tight..."


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku briefly took the chew toy out of his mouth.
> 
> "I don't know.  I know there's insects that eat dead tissue, but I don't know the full extent of it.  Look, where I am they basically use energy prisons for healing, this open-air stuff would be new to me."
> 
> He put the chew toy back in.  "Energy prison" was admittedly stretching the truth a little, but he honestly hated the method of emergency healing he knew back home.  Too impersonal, too much of a mental jump from hurt to whole.  No real time to recover mentally.  He was expected to tough it out.  Some snapped from that kind of stress, but not him.



"Energy prison!?" The otter looked over at Sabaku concerned. "Wow...  I never even thought how different other universes and places would be... it's kind of crazy how much things are different." 

"Ha! Yes yes!" Rikiti replied, overhearing them. "Many think it strange, but no one dies so long as they reach a nurgling before they do! There are other healers who detest their practices. Shadows use alchemy and magic for healing, but Order folk use more traditional things. But you know, Nurglings also make much food! Not very good though... I not recommend eating if possible. You wait till we reach Sinner side of town, they make tastiest food!" 

The crowd begrudgingly took pictures here of all the disturbing flora growing across the district. It was more for shock value than actual intrigue and amazement. 

"Psst, hello sir," Something approached Sabaku from behind, "Are you... feeling well? You are missing some of your spines." 

It was a fat... dragon? frog? Something, draped in robes to hide the extent of whatever illness or affliction he suffered. "Perhaps I can help? I am a monk of the Great Father, my services are free."


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 30, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Akio gasped in shock, seeing the attacks come at such a speed. Though now, he knew there was no point in hiding his secret anymore, seeing as the two were quick on the draw, literally seconds away from striking his body.
> 
> So he stopped hiding.
> 
> ...


The sword rat narrowed his eyes at Mono, swiping his blade laterally to make contact with the feline's sword, slowly sidestepping to the left as his ally stepped to the right, thereby forcing Mono to fight between the two. 

The swordsman kept his blade steady, not pressing the attack, but waiting. Not holding back, but testing Mono to determine the cat's proficiency and style. The mark of either an experienced fighter, or a learned one. 

"Leave the machine, and walk away, and we let you live." The swordsman claimed, while the other one produced three more kunai, but didn't throw them yet.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Energy prison!?" The otter looked over at Sabaku concerned. "Wow...  I never even thought how different other universes and places would be... it's kind of crazy how much things are different."
> 
> "Ha! Yes yes!" Rikiti replied, overhearing them. "Many think it strange, but no one dies so long as they reach a nurgling before they do! There are other healers who detest their practices. Shadows use alchemy and magic for healing, but Order folk use more traditional things. But you know, Nurglings also make much food! Not very good though... I not recommend eating if possible. You wait till we reach Sinner side of town, they make tastiest food!"
> 
> ...


"I... um... they were plucked off.  Look, look, it's okay, they grow back normally, and pretty quickly at that!"

Now Sabaku was nervous.  He wasn't fully ready for someone to just approach and offer healing like that.  Especially not from these guys.

"I-i-it's fine!  I'm perfectly okay!"

It was clear Sabaku had frozen in place from the shock of the situation.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The sword rat narrowed his eyes at Mono, swiping his blade laterally to make contact with the feline's sword, slowly sidestepping to the left as his ally stepped to the right, thereby forcing Mono to fight between the two.
> 
> The swordsman kept his blade steady, not pressing the attack, but waiting. Not holding back, but testing Mono to determine the cat's proficiency and style. The mark of either an experienced fighter, or a learned one.
> 
> "Leave the machine, and walk away, and we let you live." The swordsman claimed, while the other one produced three more kunai, but didn't throw them yet.


_Mono kept his gaze on the sword rat, quickly blocking the lateral strike, backing away swiftly as he noticed the rat side-stepping with his ally, who went to the right. Clearly two folks who were in sync with one another, something that would prove troublesome for a learning swordsman.

Thankfully, the cat was no novice, as he had battled for quite a long time. Still, he was impressed that these two caught him off guard, laughing a little as he was told to walk away, with his life being spared._

"You *clearly *have no idea then! That's rich...you'll let *me *live? I'll tell you what...if you walk away now, I won't turn you into a thousand raw pieces of what you could've been, and that goes for both of you. Now,I'll give you to the count of ten, and once that ends, I'm going to butcher ya both...in the open, no warning," the feline said darkly, sheathing his blade as he took a few steps back, his outstretched paws gaining a smoky, shadow-like claw aura around them.  As he counted down, the cat's pupils grew more dull, crouching low as his fur stood on end.

*"Ten......nine.....eight..."*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : How about YOU beat it.
> 
> He grumbles and pushes the fox's fist away, hard enough to actually make the fox stagger back a bit, to show his annoyance and to keep the distance.
> 
> ...


*I smiled proudly* “show him who’s boss daddy”


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

*I grinned* “this place STINKS”


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

*I hated Tartarus*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I grinned* “this place STINKS”



"Tsch, than what are you waiten for!?" The fox scoffed. "You can go with him. Look, your old man doesn't get how wrathites work. We're warriors, fighters! Most _tourists _don't get it. We're not them. If you guys can't handle insults and send 'em back, then you shouldn't be anywhere near here. We don't take things like that personally, we got thicker skin than outsiders, but we're not for everyone you know?" 

He just shrugged and shook his head in dismay. "But, my offer still stands. You guys come back and need a place to stay, I got room for yah."


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I... um... they were plucked off.  Look, look, it's okay, they grow back normally, and pretty quickly at that!"
> 
> Now Sabaku was nervous.  He wasn't fully ready for someone to just approach and offer healing like that.  Especially not from these guys.
> 
> ...



"Oh, nonsense! I believe I still have some _homemade_ salve here somewhere..." He reached under his robes, rooting around, but it was unlikely he had any pockets under his clothes. "It looks quite itchy. I can't imagine that would be pleasant." 

"Shoot... I seem to be out, but I think some of my buboes are ready for harvesting!" The frog monster dragon thing appeared to fondle around his chest region as he said that.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 31, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Mono kept his gaze on the sword rat, quickly blocking the lateral strike, backing away swiftly as he noticed the rat side-stepping with his ally, who went to the right. Clearly two folks who were in sync with one another, something that would prove troublesome for a learning swordsman.
> 
> Thankfully, the cat was no novice, as he had battled for quite a long time. Still, he was impressed that these two caught him off guard, laughing a little as he was told to walk away, with his life being spared._
> 
> ...



The sword rat scowled, glancing at the store front behind them, and Mono himself. 

"Everyone think they stronger than everyone else. Next time I see you, you dead before you turn around..." He warned darkly, glaring intensely at Mono. 

Either way, the two rats jumped back to gain a good distance before turning around and darting across the road, and jumping straight up the side of a building to the roof, disappearing over the edge. Obviously they were terrified of Mono's potentially threatening abilities, and it was doubtful they would be back any time soon. 

Who knew dealing with adversaries could be so easy as a simple threat...


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Tsch, than what are you waiten for!?" The fox scoffed. "You can go with him. Look, your old man doesn't get how wrathites work. We're warriors, fighters! Most _tourists _don't get it. We're not them. If you guys can't handle insults and send 'em back, then you shouldn't be anywhere near here. We don't take things like that personally, we got thicker skin than outsiders, but we're not for everyone you know?"
> 
> He just shrugged and shook his head in dismay. "But, my offer still stands. You guys come back and need a place to stay, I got room for yah."


*I started laughing* “if you knew who I was you wouldn’t be talking to me like that but you don’t”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The sword rat scowled, glancing at the store front behind them, and Mono himself.
> 
> "Everyone think they stronger than everyone else. Next time I see you, you dead before you turn around..." He warned darkly, glaring intensely at Mono.
> 
> ...


_The feline snarled darkly, but acted rather calmly, dropping the whole menacing persona as the rats retreated, smirking at the sword rat's words. He calmed down, his fur settling back down, his pupils gaining that sharpness once more as that shadowy aura faded, crossing his arms as he watched them leave._

"Yeah, next time you try to threaten me...*know death is always waiting for new friends," *Mono said eerily calmly, waving in a creepy manner as they left.

_He looked back at his squirrel friend, patting his head calmly with a smile, his tail swishing behind him as he knocked on the kobold's door once more, his tone sporting a calm, yet foreboding ring to it as he spoke._

"Heh, sorry small friend. Now...where were we? Oh yeah....may you open up please miss? If I have to ask again, I won't be so gentle or patient...so either you can willingly open your door now, or I'll let myself in. All I have is a simple question...that's all I have. Your choice," the cat said, his wine red cardigan flowing in the wind.

"It's up to you how this ends ma'am. I'll give you a few minutes to consider my proposition..."


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

*I stared the fox down*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started laughing* “if you knew who I was you wouldn’t be talking to me like that but you don’t”



"Yea yea! I don't care if you're Wrath herself you overgrown grass lizard!" The fox snapped back at Universe. "I've chewed up tougher jerky than you!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 31, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The feline snarled darkly, but acted rather calmly, dropping the whole menacing persona as the rats retreated, smirking at the sword rat's words. He calmed down, his fur settling back down, his pupils gaining that sharpness once more as that shadowy aura faded, crossing his arms as he watched them leave._
> 
> "Yeah, next time you try to threaten me...*know death is always waiting for new friends," *Mono said eerily calmly, waving in a creepy manner as they left.
> 
> ...



The door creaked open... 

Inside the store was dark, the windows covered and all the lights blown out. From the little light that spilled in from outside, he could tell it was a fairly crowded store, filled with shelves with various ingredients, potions, and tinctures. A few metallic objects glistened in the light, but most of the place was covered in shadow. 

Even so, it was difficult to see much, even with a felines enhanced night vision. There didn't appear to be anyone inside in Mono's field of view.


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Yea yea! I don't care if you're Wrath herself you overgrown grass lizard!" The fox snapped back at Universe. "I've chewed up tougher jerky than you!"


*I laughed harder* “Have you noticed I’ve never told a lie this whole time”


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I laughed harder* “Have you noticed I’ve never told a lie this whole time”


“I’m the god of truth and light you bonehead and I’m not a lizard I’m a celestial dragon you overgrown shag carpet!”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m the god of truth and light you bonehead”


"Ha! Could have fooled me! I thought you were Pinocchio!" The fox waved his fist at Universe. "You gonna just stand there like a bump on a log or are you gonna do something!?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ha! Could have fooled me! I thought you were Pinocchio!" The fox waved his fist at Universe. "You gonna just stand there like a bump on a log or are you gonna do something!?"


“I am waiting for you to knock out all my teeth or are you all talk you oversized fur carpet”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The door creaked open...
> 
> Inside the store was dark, the windows covered and all the lights blown out. From the little light that spilled in from outside, he could tell it was a fairly crowded store, filled with shelves with various ingredients, potions, and tinctures. A few metallic objects glistened in the light, but most of the place was covered in shadow.
> 
> Even so, it was difficult to see much, even with a felines enhanced night vision. There didn't appear to be anyone inside in Mono's field of view.


_The feline warily proceeded inside of the store, assuming she must've given into his demands, seeing as things would take quite the destructive route of anything else had happened. He didn't want to result to threats, personally, though it seems some people might be more motivated through fear, since it proved to be a powerful fuel for most decisions, hasty or simply out of raw terror.

As he stepped inside, Mono squinted, growling under his breath as even his enhanced sight caught onto nothing. From what his senses could tell him, there was nothing around that seemed to actually bring out any suspicion, and worst yet, he feared the store might be empty.

Clearly not the thing he was looking for.

Sighing a bit, the cat decided a more gentle approach, tilting his head as he looked over at the squirrel, then back to the darkness._

"Hey, if you are out there, know that I meant no harm whatsoever. I was simply trying to ask my question....no need to hide in fear. Can you come out, if you are around? I have only one question to ask, then I'll leave you alone. I promise," the feline said softly, hoping this would work in his favor.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I am waiting for you to knock out all my teeth or are you all talk you oversized fur carpet”


"Oh yah!? When did you get here anyway lizard!? I'll bet you got no idea where you're even going! Need someone to show you around? Not like I'm doing anything else important!" He asked, tone still quite standoffish.


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh yah!? When did you get here anyway lizard!? I'll bet you got no idea where you're even going! Need someone to show you around? Not like I'm doing anything else important!" He asked, tone still quite standoffish.


“I’ve been here before you were born fluffball I’m 200,000,000 centuries old your puny mortal brain is trying to comprehend how a dragon could live that long”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 31, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The feline warily proceeded inside of the store, assuming she must've given into his demands, seeing as things would take quite the destructive route of anything else had happened. He didn't want to result to threats, personally, though it seems some people might be more motivated through fear, since it proved to be a powerful fuel for most decisions, hasty or simply out of raw terror.
> 
> As he stepped inside, Mono squinted, growling under his breath as even his enhanced sight caught onto nothing. From what his senses could tell him, there was nothing around that seemed to actually bring out any suspicion, and worst yet, he feared the store might be empty.
> 
> ...



Something stirred in the back. Even the simple sound of movement was enough to shake all the glass containers on the shelves. 

The kobold jumped out from behind some shelves hunched forward, but no longer dressed in alchemists robes. Now, she was covered head to toe in a rubber suit, complete with a gasmask, only her horns poking out. 

In her claws she held a fragile looking glass orb swirling with some purple liquid. 

"*NO*! You listen to *ME*! You're going to answer *MY* questions, or I smash this globe on the ground and fill this whole building with Nithrax!" She shouted threateningly, and insanely, "Where did you get that squirrel!?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’ve been here before you were born fluffball I’m 200,000,000 centuries old your puny mortal brain is trying to comprehend how a dragon could live that long”


“You can’t comprehend how long ago that was so I’ll tell you it was before the universe began”


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

“I,Universe Celestial existed along with my race the celestial dragons before time itself”


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

*I was buying time for the Parthon to realize what was going on and that I didn’t want to fight*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’ve been here before you were born fluffball I’m 200,000,000 centuries old your puny mortal brain is trying to comprehend how a dragon could live that long”


"Bah ah ha!" The fox laughed at Universe. "I was talking about here in Nowhere you kumquat head! Did you get dropped on your skull when you were born?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Bah ah ha!" The fox laughed at Universe. "I was talking about here in Nowhere you kumquat head! Did you get dropped on your skull when you were born?"


“Shut up mortal!” *I said* “when I arrived here Is none of your business celestial dragons aren’t born you nitwit we hatch from beautiful eggs”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Shut up mortal!” *I said* “when I arrived here Is none of your business celestial dragons aren’t born you nitwit we hatch from beautiful eggs”


"Wha- that's the same thing you immortal boob!" He snapped back, "I asked because you look like you got no idea whats going on! You need someone to show you around or what!? I'd be happy to help, teach you a few customs and all that."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Something stirred in the back. Even the simple sound of movement was enough to shake all the glass containers on the shelves.
> 
> The kobold jumped out from behind some shelves hunched forward, but no longer dressed in alchemists robes. Now, she was covered head to toe in a rubber suit, complete with a gasmask, only her horns poking out.
> 
> ...


_Mono's whiskers twitched a bit, along with his ears upon hearing the sound, looking over at the back. He couldn't pinpoint the sound's location, though he was keen to find out what that was.

Seems he didn't have to go and see for himself, seeing the kobold jump on out, clad in that rubber suit, tilting his head a little. In amusement, he stood there and listened to her little infuriated rant, tilting his head with a small smirk, watching that glass  orb with intent. He didn't know what Nithrax was, but he would be wary of it, since he never heard of it. He was unsure of the effects, so it was best to stay on guard._

"Oh? Well by all means, you seem to hold the strings, heh! Go ahead then miss! As for the squirrel, we found this little fella, and he had that small vial with him. Clearly, I came to others in hopes that they could tell me what it was, though I was ultimately directed to you. Now, kindly set that orb down...," Mono said calmly, arms still crossed as he watched her, his pupils thinning slightly.

"I'd hate for things to get risky here....so calm on down alright? You seem a little on edge, heh..," the cat teased playfully, his tail swishing calmly behind him.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 31, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Mono's whiskers twitched a bit, along with his ears upon hearing the sound, looking over at the back. He couldn't pinpoint the sound's location, though he was keen to find out what that was.
> 
> Seems he didn't have to go and see for himself, seeing the kobold jump on out, clad in that rubber suit, tilting his head a little. In amusement, he stood there and listened to her little infuriated rant, tilting his head with a small smirk, watching that glass  orb with intent. He didn't know what Nithrax was, but he would be wary of it, since he never heard of it. He was unsure of the effects, so it was best to stay on guard._
> 
> ...



"Ha, if I set it down I'm popping it, and you can say goodbye to your eyes and all those male related dangly bits between your legs!" She snapped back at him. 

"Now, what do you mean you _found_ him!? Squeakers belongs to Sticky! He never goes anywhere without him! What did you do to sticky you stupid cat!?" She shouted, raising her arm up ready to throw the orb on the ground. "Where is he, did you kidnap him!?"

"I swear if you touched even a single hair on his head you'll wish all I did was shove a nerve agent down your throat! Now spill it furball!"


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ha, if I set it down I'm popping it, and you can say goodbye to your eyes and all those male related dangly bits between your legs!" She snapped back at him.
> 
> "Now, what do you mean you _found_ him!? Squeakers belongs to Sticky! He never goes anywhere without him! What did you do to sticky you stupid cat!?" She shouted, raising her arm up ready to throw the orb on the ground. "Where is he, did you kidnap him!?"
> 
> "I swear if you touched even a single hair on his head you'll wish all I did was shove a nerve agent down your throat! Now spill it furball!"


_Of course, Mono found the whole ordeal funny, and when she mentioned him losing his sight and extra bits, the cat couldn't help but laugh, wagging his tail playfully as he watched her, seeing her anger as nothing more than a more joke._

"Oh, it's simple miss! See, we found this squirrel fella in a recently shot up restaurant, so really, it was an accidental find. I don't even know who Sticky is really...," Mono trailed off, his anger getting sparked a little from the name calling.

_Usually, he wouldn't have been irked by such things, but those merchants from earlier had brought his blood to a boil. The feline's eyes thinned dangerously, breathing in and out, and in what seemed like a blink of an eye, he was clutching onto her wrist, his other paw gently taking away the orb, his body shaking a little in fury.

He had to stand on a nearby crate due to his height, but it had been done. By using that shadow energy, he had managed to cross that distance between them fairly fast, a furiously calm look on his face as he whispered his next words into her ear, each word filled with icy malice, with an underlying tone of imminent death ringing in every word._

"Listen here....kobold....I'll only let your callous behavior go so far before I snap. I'm trying to take a calm, methodical approach to this, keep the situation calm and all that. _But let me warn you....if you keep talking like this, and if you persist with your disrespectful manner and abrasive words, I wont hesitate to *strangle the life from you. *Watch...your...*tone..*," _Mono snarled coldly, in an instant being right back where he was, still visibly shaking with fury.

"So....care to try again?...this time, with a little more _respect?..._," the feline asked, twirling the orb in his paw, glancing back at her, a faint shadow of fury dancing in his eyes.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh, nonsense! I believe I still have some _homemade_ salve here somewhere..." He reached under his robes, rooting around, but it was unlikely he had any pockets under his clothes. "It looks quite itchy. I can't imagine that would be pleasant."
> 
> "Shoot... I seem to be out, but I think some of my buboes are ready for harvesting!" The frog monster dragon thing appeared to fondle around his chest region as he said that.


Well, that was concerning.  This guy was being persistent, and Sabaku's legs simply would not move to carry him away.  He tried to will his legs to move, but nothing happened.  He was rooted to the spot, out of fright.

Sabaku sighed.  There was no getting out of this one.  His tone became rushed.

"Whatever you plan to do, make it quick."

This couldn't be a worse healing method than the energy prisons back home.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wha- that's the same thing you immortal boob!" He snapped back, "I asked because you look like you got no idea whats going on! You need someone to show you around or what!? I'd be happy to help, teach you a few customs and all that."


At this point the back-and-forth argument between the two makes Jin and Galaxy chuckle rather than actually upset.
It's quite clear they're rooting for the dragon, though.

Jin : So, "wrath", eh ?... Other side is "lust", here is "wrath". This place got some seven deadly sins going on. But, you know what.

He nods.

Jin : I'm starting to prefer "wrath" more than "lust" around here, if it means anything to you, *foxy*. No nonsense and no bullshit, "at the end of all things considered".

Who the hell says "at the end of all things considered" though ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 31, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Of course, Mono found the whole ordeal funny, and when she mentioned him losing his sight and extra bits, the cat couldn't help but laugh, wagging his tail playfully as he watched her, seeing her anger as nothing more than a more joke._
> 
> "Oh, it's simple miss! See, we found this squirrel fella in a recently shot up restaurant, so really, it was an accidental find. I don't even know who Sticky is really...," Mono trailed off, his anger getting sparked a little from the name calling.
> 
> ...



"Wipe that smirk off your face fleabag, before I do it for you!" She snapped back at him, still holding her hand palm up. "My best friend could be dead and you're acting like this is just some stupid game!" 

Her fingers twitched furiously for a moment, she was clearly undeterred by his threats due to her apparent distress. The globe, even though Mono held it, cracked slightly in his hands. 

"He built that machine with his own paws when we were little, and you think you can just take it hu? Maybe I shouldn't have sent Slyce and Stryke away, they'd smack that smile right off your face right now! There's- there's no way he just... left Squeakers behind... he'd risk his own life to keep him safe..." 

The squirrels ears drooped a bit in shame as it remained perched on Mono's shoulder.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Well, that was concerning.  This guy was being persistent, and Sabaku's legs simply would not move to carry him away.  He tried to will his legs to move, but nothing happened.  He was rooted to the spot, out of fright.
> 
> Sabaku sighed.  There was no getting out of this one.  His tone became rushed.
> 
> ...



"Excellent! One moment," the frog dragon replied, shuffling around Sabaku. "You're quite a unique creature, I don't think I've seen you around. That and... well, you're a tourist. Not from Tartarus?"

Whatever he was using, the fat creature began slathering some kind of uncomfortably warm viscous substance on Sabaku's bald spots across his back. Regardless of whatever minor unpleasantness he felt before, if any at all for that matter... his skin began to go numb on the sites. 

"If you're looking for free lodging, there are plenty of hostels here. Food is provided as well, should you need it. An excellent way to experience our home in a real and unique way. Surely you don't want a treated and curated experience? You want the real Nowhere experience don't you?" He asked.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wipe that smirk off your face fleabag, before I do it for you!" She snapped back at him, still holding her hand palm up. "My best friend could be dead and you're acting like this is just some stupid game!"
> 
> Her fingers twitched furiously for a moment, she was clearly undeterred by his threats due to her apparent distress. The globe, even though Mono held it, cracked slightly in his hands.
> 
> ...


_For once, it seemed as if this actually reached the feline. He stopped his little taunts, noticing the cracking orb as he set it down gently, his ears drooping a little.

Because some of those words hit close to home, and he knew it.

In order to have become an assassin, he had to give up many things, including his past life. Before he had grown, he had to leave everything behind...family, close associates, his best friend...

The feline teared up a bit, sniffling as he nodded quietly, his ears fully down now, tail drooping limply to the floor.

He knew all too well what that was like, losing a friend. Or at least, the thought of losing someone. All this time, and he didn't even know he acted like the very people he resented. He had been away from his roots for so long, he almost forgot what it was like to have friends. Briefly and hastily wiping away the tears, the feline showed a more soft, compassionate side, something an assassin usually would never reveal. Even his tone was different, less on the mocking side, and more genuine, soft and meek. _

"....i....I'm sorry...I....," Mono choked up a bit, biting back tears as he sniffled a bit more, wiping his eyes once more. He looked to the kobold, understanding what she must feel right now, whining softly under his breath as he spoke in a shaky voice, trying to steady himself.

"I....was just....trying to avoid anything serious by downplaying it...I understand what I did now was wrong...and I'm sorry....as for your friend, I don't know...I just...don't....I'm sorry...I see now my actions were foolish, and forcing you to do this was a pointless endeavor on my end. I...I-I'm sorry for that...I never meant to come across as disrespectful...all I know is I found him in the restaurant, hiding away...that's all...I promise you...," Mono murmured, tears running down his cheeks as he stared at the floor, his fists balled up from the resentment he felt to himself, ashamed on how he had treated her.

"I'll help you look...or...if you want me to go...I can do that too..."


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 31, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> At this point the back-and-forth argument between the two makes Jin and Galaxy chuckle rather than actually upset.
> It's quite clear they're rooting for the dragon, though.
> 
> Jin : So, "wrath", eh ?... Other side is "lust", here is "wrath". This place got some seven deadly sins going on. But, you know what.
> ...



"What the- I thought you left pip-squeak!" Aelfric replied in a huff, bristling at the three of them, specifically Jin. "Yah, I guess it's something like that."


Universe said:


> “Shut up mortal!” *I said* “when I arrived here Is none of your business celestial dragons aren’t born you nitwit we hatch from beautiful eggs”



"Look, I don't how many times I'm gonna ask the same thing before you numbnuts answer! Do you need a place or not!? It's got a god damn beautiful view of the bay!" He snapped.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 31, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _For once, it seemed as if this actually reached the feline. He stopped his little taunts, noticing the cracking orb as he set it down gently, his ears drooping a little.
> 
> Because some of those words hit close to home, and he knew it.
> 
> ...



She went silent, though whatever she was feeling was hidden under her gas mask. Stella fell to her knees, and lost whatever magical grip she had on the orb. 

"He- he uhm..." She choked up. "He was really good with his... hands. But, he wasn't allowed to be an engineer. They made him a thief instead." 

The kobold paused for a few moments once again, trying to collect herself so as not to sound so emotional, but the silence only seemed to make it worse. 

"I..." She gulped, "I told them I'd make enough money for all of us to leave. To just, go somewhere far away, you know? But they're not allowed to, they're slaves. Rats are just slaves to their wretched masters! They disobey, they're killed, or worse! From the day their born they're tossed into whatever pile they belong to. The lucky ones don't get noticed and just wonder off. The smart ones? The skilled ones? Tsch!" 

She scoffed furiously, smacking the ground in anger. "Sticky was really good with his hands, and he always liked math and engineering. But they wanted him to be a thief, so they beat him when he showed any kind of skill for making things. That's just what they do, they did the same to the two you met outside, and almost every other rat in Nowhere until they get sold off to another master."

"But I guess that's just Tartarus. No one really cares, not even you outsiders."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> She went silent, though whatever she was feeling was hidden under her gas mask. Stella fell to her knees, and lost whatever magical grip she had on the orb.
> 
> "He- he uhm..." She choked up. "He was really good with his... hands. But, he wasn't allowed to be an engineer. They made him a thief instead."
> 
> ...


_The feline was still quite distraught, though he still listened, despite feeling that sorrow work through him like a river.

His ears perked slowly as she spoke, which only made him feel more anger for them. What kind of horrid life were they condemned to? It seems as if being a rat pre-determined one's fate, which upset the cat.

It was like having no choice at your own life.

And such a thing made the cat angry. Though due to this breach of emotions, he stayed silent, listening to her, though he seemed to strongly disagree with that last part. He got up, walking over to Stella, simply hugging her close, though he could only reach her chest since she was on her knees. He wasn't that tall after all.

"_No.....you're wrong....I care. I don't like it when people suffer, especially when they don't deserve it. It may not seem like that....given my occupation...but I care. I kill only to protect those being oppressed by violent rule and tyranny...I don't do it for gratification...I do it to protect those...who can't protect themselves....please...if I can help in any way....do share....I want to at least offer aid, even at the cost of my life...," Mono said quietly, keeping his hug close with the kobold.

"I don't approve of that in the slightest.....ruled simply because of what you are....it's heinous..."


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 1, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The feline was still quite distraught, though he still listened, despite feeling that sorrow work through him like a river.
> 
> His ears perked slowly as she spoke, which only made him feel more anger for them. What kind of horrid life were they condemned to? It seems as if being a rat pre-determined one's fate, which upset the cat.
> 
> ...



"It doesn't matter if you care!" She snapped angrily. "There's nothing anyone can do... Chruck Lashripper chose Lord Morbide years ago to control the local rats in Nowhere. Clan Chogg is known for pumping out numbers and selling large volumes of slaves. When he got here, he found his predecessor and paraded his bloody corpse around the bay." 

She growled just thinking about it, remembering it clearly. "I thought for sure they would take up all the triads and kill them along with him, but they just took them in and gave them new orders. Not that it was any worse than the bastard before him I guess... but the idiot doesn't understand shadowplay like the last bastard. He just sits on his throne and extorts money from just about every business in town."

"Besides... if anyone even tries to get close to Morbide, he'll just throw more rats at them. I don't want Slyce and Stryke to die either! I don't want any of them to die, just that fat bastard, but even if he were to disappear, Chruck will just send another lord here to take over."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "It doesn't matter if you care!" She snapped angrily. "There's nothing anyone can do... Chruck Lashripper chose Lord Morbide years ago to control the local rats in Nowhere. Clan Chogg is known for pumping out numbers and selling large volumes of slaves. When he got here, he found his predecessor and paraded his bloody corpse around the bay."
> 
> She growled just thinking about it, remembering it clearly. "I thought for sure they would take up all the triads and kill them along with him, but they just took them in and gave them new orders. Not that it was any worse than the bastard before him I guess... but the idiot doesn't understand shadowplay like the last bastard. He just sits on his throne and extorts money from just about every business in town."
> 
> "Besides... if anyone even tries to get close to Morbide, he'll just throw more rats at them. I don't want Slyce and Stryke to die either! I don't want any of them to die, just that fat bastard, but even if he were to disappear, Chruck will just send another lord here to take over."


_When she snapped at him like that....he felt it. Even though this was an emotional exchange between two strangers, he felt that one.

He backed up a little, ears fully down as a more fearful look mixed with sorrow was written all over his face, sniffling as he sat there, shaking a bit. It never felt nice to let emotions run this rampant...and than snap almost seemed to hurt him a little.

Almost like a scolding from a mother.

He sat there and listened to her, the pain of the situation being very clear. Despite being of an occupation where he shows no emotion...he was showing quite the emotions here, and couldn't control it, since it had been a long time since he heard a story this sorrowful._

"Then.....let me.....let me kill him....I don't care what the risk it, how many guards he has....let me...kill him....I promise you'll all be better...I don't care if an outsider like me won't get it! I want to help you darn it! PLEASE! I....I can't let someone else go through a hardship that I can at least try and assist with! Please, just at least let me TRY!," Mono blurted, shaking as he began to bawl.

"J-just let me help you! I wanna make things right! A-at least let me try, please!," the feline wailed, unable to control himself as he cried loudly, tears pouring from the distraught, disgruntled feline.

_All he wanted was to help now._


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "What the- I thought you left pip-squeak!" Aelfric replied in a huff, bristling at the three of them, specifically Jin. "Yah, I guess it's something like that."
> 
> 
> "Look, I don't how many times I'm gonna ask the same thing before you numbnuts answer! Do you need a place or not!? It's got a god damn beautiful view of the bay!" He snapped.


Jin : Ya know, for a "wrath" ya pretty generous, I appreciate that. But, nah, no need to trouble yourself with us on a place to work. Sorry, got caught up in watching you and my son having a lil' back-and-forth at each other.

He just chuckles.

Jin : We'll just uh, look around or somethin'. Maybe. Dunno. So uh, see ya.

He then gestures Galaxy and @Universe to leave the area, and opens a wormhole in view. As they step in, they vanish out of sight as soon as the wormhole closes.
He still didn't mention anything about the materials he just ordered from the wolf. If they also have forgotten about it, and wolf comes back later just to see that Jin is already gone, that's one last thing Jin has to get back at them : waste their time.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Excellent! One moment," the frog dragon replied, shuffling around Sabaku. "You're quite a unique creature, I don't think I've seen you around. That and... well, you're a tourist. Not from Tartarus?"
> 
> Whatever he was using, the fat creature began slathering some kind of uncomfortably warm viscous substance on Sabaku's bald spots across his back. Regardless of whatever minor unpleasantness he felt before, if any at all for that matter... his skin began to go numb on the sites.
> 
> "If you're looking for free lodging, there are plenty of hostels here. Food is provided as well, should you need it. An excellent way to experience our home in a real and unique way. Surely you don't want a treated and curated experience? You want the real Nowhere experience don't you?" He asked.


"Not from Tartarus at all," Sabaku responded.  His legs still refused to move.  He had a bit of trouble processing just how scared he really was.

Which was strange.  He shouldn't even be worried about this.  He'd dealt with far more toxic types in the past, both positively and negatively.  He'd gotten into enough rough-and-tumble back home that, with the earlier incident with the disaster, he should have been ready for it.

But a lot of the rough-and-tumble had frankly been fairly orderly back home.  This city offered a very different form of things.  Anarchy reigned here way more than he could dream of.  This _was_, in fact, the kind of vacation he was after.

He turned his head toward Rikiti.  Given the earlier insistence on staying with the tour, he hoped he hadn't been ditched.

"Listen, my legs are having trouble moving.  You might have to continue the tour without me."

There was some hint of acceptance of the new situation in his voice.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 1, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _When she snapped at him like that....he felt it. Even though this was an emotional exchange between two strangers, he felt that one.
> 
> He backed up a little, ears fully down as a more fearful look mixed with sorrow was written all over his face, sniffling as he sat there, shaking a bit. It never felt nice to let emotions run this rampant...and than snap almost seemed to hurt him a little.
> 
> ...



"You don't get it..." She replied dejectedly, finally standing up, but quite shaky, finally collecting herself a bit better. "It's just pointless..." 

"No one even knows where he's hiding, or if he's even on the island at all. I would have killed him by now if it were that easy! I've made many plans... thought about it a lot..." She clenched her fist as she walked over to her work area filled with lab equipment like beakers and tubes, practically ripping off her mask to reveal her watery eyes, and throwing it on the ground.

"I know a lot of the rats in Nowhere. My mentor was a ratkin alchemist, and they always specialize in chemical weapons, that's what their masters want after all..." She scoffed. "I heard on the mainland they're more than willing to sacrifice thousands of their own if it means saving their horned masters' hides. Not out of any kind of loyalty, out of _fear_. How do you defeat an enemy who knows they'll be killed if they disobey, but has a chance to live if they win against you in a fight?"

"I... tried to do some research at the _Black Tower_... but... I guess I'm not a good enough Shadow for it to matter..." She relented, clearing her throat. "I should send a message to _Marsqueek_, he was the rat that convinced Sticky's packmaster to let him keep Squeekers. You should go now... I think I'm closing the shop for today... s- sorry for earlier..."


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Ya know, for a "wrath" ya pretty generous, I appreciate that. But, nah, no need to trouble yourself with us on a place to work. Sorry, got caught up in watching you and my son having a lil' back-and-forth at each other.
> 
> He just chuckles.
> 
> ...



"Yah yah... well, don't be a stranger anyways. My house and hearth is always open to friends." He waved them goodbye. "Oh wait what about-" 

Before he could finish, the three of them had already left. "He didn't even go back to get his mats... pff. More for me I guess. Maybe Killkon will give me the discount instead..."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "You don't get it..." She replied dejectedly, finally standing up, but quite shaky, finally collecting herself a bit better. "It's just pointless..."
> 
> "No one even knows where he's hiding, or if he's even on the island at all. I would have killed him by now if it were that easy! I've made many plans... thought about it a lot..." She clenched her fist as she walked over to her work area filled with lab equipment like beakers and tubes, practically ripping off her mask to reveal her watery eyes, and throwing it on the ground.
> 
> ...


_The cat collected himself, wiping his eyes as he cleared his throat, getting back up to his feet. He sniffled a little, struggling to once again develop that playful personality, knowing that this was a fairly hopeless situation.

Still, he had hope.

Hope that there was at least something, or someone out there that could help....and even if it meant some unholy way of death, or forsaking the very principles he stood for, he would aid her, at any cost.

But clearly she was just as hopeless as he was.

Still, he held this close to his heart, never wanting to forget this. Nodding a little, he pat the squirrel gently, taking in a shuddering breath as he stilled his rampant, emotional mind, hoping to clear up the issues that he had just went through. Hopefully this didn't hinder his overall performance, though this will definitely be sticking close to him._

"I....I understand ma'am. If I can help you, in any way....just let me know. If you ever get close, or if you ever find a time where you can get him...I'll be there to help you. You have my word," Mono said shakily, heading for the door.

"I'm always willing to help...even if an outsider like me won't understand....I'm devoted to doing what's right...no matter the cost....," the feline reminded, taking his leave.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Not from Tartarus at all," Sabaku responded.  His legs still refused to move.  He had a bit of trouble processing just how scared he really was.
> 
> Which was strange.  He shouldn't even be worried about this.  He'd dealt with far more toxic types in the past, both positively and negatively.  He'd gotten into enough rough-and-tumble back home that, with the earlier incident with the disaster, he should have been ready for it.
> 
> ...



Rikiti was... moving on without him! The big rodent didn't even seem to notice the large spiky armadillo monster was being accosted by one of the locals! The otter, to his part, looked back, then over to Rikiti to get his attention, then back to Sabaku, clearly unsure of how else he could have helped, but no less getting the hint when he mentioned going on without him. 

To make matters worse, even though the skin on his bald patches were now numb, he could feel the faint sensation of movement and squirming. 

The rotund monster in tattered robes gave Sabaku a sympathetic look, reaching over to wrap his arm around the poor soul's shoulder, turning him back around to help move him along behind the group, albeit at a short distance and losing them as they moved faster.

"I'm terribly sorry, I hope I'm not coming off as intimidating... sometimes I forget myself, others aren't quite used to creatures like us Nurglings." He apologized. "Perhaps a drink of water would serve you better hmm?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 1, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The cat collected himself, wiping his eyes as he cleared his throat, getting back up to his feet. He sniffled a little, struggling to once again develop that playful personality, knowing that this was a fairly hopeless situation.
> 
> Still, he had hope.
> 
> ...



"W- wait!" She turned around quickly, almost in a panic, holding her claws out as Mono reached the door. "I'm- I'm sorry to ask you this, but you, can you do one thing? I don't know if you know how automatons work or... anything like that,"

She gestured to Squeakers still firmly on Mono's shoulder. "and I don't know how Sticky maintained Squeakers. If you could, could you take a letter to Marsqueek? He could, you know, show you how to care for him and... fix him if he needs repairs and things? Just- you know, in case you ever need to fix him up... if that makes sense." 

Stella seemed to think the squirrel would be staying with Mono, and it didn't appear to cross her mind he might ditch thing, or lose it somewhere, if he had any intention of that. She didn't even ask if she herself could take it, for whatever reason. 

"I swear to you I won't trouble you again if you do this, but I understand if you don't want to."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "W- wait!" She turned around quickly, almost in a panic, holding her claws out as Mono reached the door. "I'm- I'm sorry to ask you this, but you, can you do one thing? I don't know if you know how automatons work or... anything like that,"
> 
> She gestured to Squeakers still firmly on Mono's shoulder. "and I don't know how Sticky maintained Squeakers. If you could, could you take a letter to Marsqueek? He could, you know, show you how to care for him and... fix him if he needs repairs and things? Just- you know, in case you ever need to fix him up... if that makes sense."
> 
> ...


_The feline stopped dead in his tracks, almost tripping over his own foot with how sudden it was. He looked back over at the kobold, tilting his head a little, thinking for a bit.

He did say he wanted to help in any sort of way, and he was still keen on that mindset.

Such abstaining of his own word betrays his very morals.

Going over to her, the small cat reached out his paws, ready to take the letter to deliver it to her acquaintance. He was still ready to assist in any sort of way, and even if that meant delivering a letter, Mono clearly showed no problem with doing so.

"Yeah, I can take that letter to him, no problem! So, who's this Marsqueek I'm looking for? Is he located somewhere in specific, or anywhere noticeable where I'd recognize him? I'll deliver your letter for you," the cat said, still determined to aid in whatever way he could.

Even if it meant a letter. Especially a letter. The smallest things usually end up being the most crucial, as if they didn't drill that enough int his head in assassin school._


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 1, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The feline stopped dead in his tracks, almost tripping over his own foot with how sudden it was. He looked back over at the kobold, tilting his head a little, thinking for a bit.
> 
> He did say he wanted to help in any sort of way, and he was still keen on that mindset.
> 
> ...



Stella was a little surprised herself at his response, even his... somewhat emerging optimism, or upbeatness. Despite losing her friend and the emotional storm that had just preceded, she cracked a bashful smile. 

"Ah- uh, here- just a simple thing. That bastards a piece of garbage! But I think he really cared about him. Uh- anyway... he has a workshop on the other side of the island in a small fishing village. His clan sent him here to build and repair things for clan Chogg before the purge. He threatened to blow up half the city if Morbide tried anything against him..." She chuckled, handing Mono a tiny envelope with an equally tiny letter inside. 

"Look for a big airship that looked like it crashed into the side of the river. Believe me, you'll know it when you see it. If you don't, just ask for him by name. Some idiot will probably threaten you, but they'll take you to him." She concluded. "He's a pretty cocky and arrogant engineer."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Stella was a little surprised herself at his response, even his... somewhat emerging optimism, or upbeatness. Despite losing her friend and the emotional storm that had just preceded, she cracked a bashful smile.
> 
> "Ah- uh, here- just a simple thing. That bastards a piece of garbage! But I think he really cared about him. Uh- anyway... he has a workshop on the other side of the island in a small fishing village. His clan sent him here to build and repair things for clan Chogg before the purge. He threatened to blow up half the city if Morbide tried anything against him..." She chuckled, handing Mono a tiny envelope with an equally tiny letter inside.
> 
> "Look for a big airship that looked like it crashed into the side of the river. Believe me, you'll know it when you see it. If you don't, just ask for him by name. Some idiot will probably threaten you, but they'll take you to him." She concluded. "He's a pretty cocky and arrogant engineer."


_The feline nodded, smiling cheerily as he took up the letter. It was small, even for the three foot cat who barely reached people's knees! Still, it was manageable, and he was still eager to deliver said letter. At least he'd get some more sight-seeing in the process.

With how much things were going on, it felt like side-missions that would delay, but overall, aid to the main quest, and Mono was dead set on completing anything assigned to him by whomever. With the little squirrel by his side, the cat felt more comforted, more confident since he had a pal literally on his shoulder._

"Huh, I'll keep that in mind! Alright, I'll be sure to deliver the letter, and simply brush off the threat. I'm assuming if they have to threaten that they aren't much  good to add to the tally," the feline joked, looking over the envelope before gently putting it in his cardigan pocket.

"Alright, I'll do this! You take care now okay? I'll be sure to come and check on you in a few hours!," Mono said, smiling and waving as he set for the door, smiling a bit.

_And just like that, the cat managed to get his nonchalant, carefree attitude once more, mainly because he needed a quick bout of recovery time. At least now, he could resume, unimpeded, and would carry on with his new task of delivering this letter.

"_Alright Squeakers, let's get this thing done yeah?," the feline said softly, proceeding on to look for a crashed airship.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Rikiti was... moving on without him! The big rodent didn't even seem to notice the large spiky armadillo monster was being accosted by one of the locals! The otter, to his part, looked back, then over to Rikiti to get his attention, then back to Sabaku, clearly unsure of how else he could have helped, but no less getting the hint when he mentioned going on without him.
> 
> To make matters worse, even though the skin on his bald patches were now numb, he could feel the faint sensation of movement and squirming.
> 
> ...


It took the combination of witnessing the otter's attempts to get Rikiti's attention and the Nurgling's shove for Sabaku to finally find motion in his legs.  He swiftly put his hands on the Nurgling's shoulders, or approximation thereof.

"Maybe I can be back later for it, no, scratch that, I WILL be back for it, but one of that group there wanted to see the rest of the city with me.  Listen, thank you for your assistance, I just found the strength to keep going."

Sabaku took his hands off the creature, stepped back, got his notebook and smeared a little of the ichor that had gotten on his hands on the middle pages.  "Will this mark be enough to help me track you down?"


Without waiting for an answer, Sabaku hustled to try and catch up with the group.  He could at least remember the way they stepped.  He'd gotten quite a bit of skill in remembering footsteps - it was a side effect of his tunnel job, after all.

So was speed, frankly.  While not the biggest part of his job prep regimen, agility lessons and corresponding vitamins were definitely involved.  He was quite a bit faster than an ordinary pangolin.  He hoped it was enough.  If it wasn't, there was the option of lunging forward and rolling into a speedy spiked ball, but he really didn't want to hurt anyone if he could help it.


_((To catch people up on the Pokemon logic involved here... Speed EV of 100, and we'll see whether he has to use Rollout to catch up.  Yeah, I thought out his moveset too.))_


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It took the combination of witnessing the otter's attempts to get Rikiti's attention and the Nurgling's shove for Sabaku to finally find motion in his legs.  He swiftly put his hands on the Nurgling's shoulders, or approximation thereof.
> 
> "Maybe I can be back later for it, no, scratch that, I WILL be back for it, but one of that group there wanted to see the rest of the city with me.  Listen, thank you for your assistance, I just found the strength to keep going."
> 
> ...



(lol no worries, I like fleshed out characters, even pokemon related ones XP )

"Ha! Very much so! Please, do find me again if you need anything at all!" The creature beamed in delight, happy to think he'd helped Sabaku, even bowing. "I'll be happy to further make your acquaintance later!" 

The tour group rounded a corner as Sabaku hurried to catch up, the otter hanging back just a little to make sure he saw him, relieved he had managed to escape the fetid fiend behind him. 

"Oh thank god..." The otter breathed a sigh of relief as Sabaku rounded the corner, the friendly creature hurrying behind him for the both of them to catch up. "I thought you were gonna lose us for a second! That guy looked a little- oh my god! What's on your back!?"

The otter gasped in a mix of horror and macabre fascination, pulling up his camera to snap a picture. "You've got a whole colony of moss growing on your skin! I- I hope that's just moss!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 1, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The feline nodded, smiling cheerily as he took up the letter. It was small, even for the three foot cat who barely reached people's knees! Still, it was manageable, and he was still eager to deliver said letter. At least he'd get some more sight-seeing in the process.
> 
> With how much things were going on, it felt like side-missions that would delay, but overall, aid to the main quest, and Mono was dead set on completing anything assigned to him by whomever. With the little squirrel by his side, the cat felt more comforted, more confident since he had a pal literally on his shoulder._
> 
> ...



Squeekers nodded excitedly, perking up and still holding the vial of liquid, giving off a few mechanical chitters. 

Mono's directions lead him up the mainstreet towards the top of the hill where the town ended. Once there, he was given a stunning view of the forest covering the large island, a dense woodland bathed in the permanent inky black of night, but with the subtle sky blue aura of the glowing flora within. 

As he walked the cobblestone path into the forest, he could see the pine trees mixed with the many giant glowing mushrooms. Stolks of strange plants sprouted from the ground in clusters between the vibrant glistening grass. Somehow, the plants and trees were able to grow there, and were as full and lush as any other place, though with an exotic fungal inflection. 

As he walked through the quiet, passing a few locals and some cottages and homesteads along the path, the radio the captain had given him crackled to life. "Hey- captain here, any luck on your end?"


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Squeekers nodded excitedly, perking up and still holding the vial of liquid, giving off a few mechanical chitters.
> 
> Mono's directions lead him up the mainstreet towards the top of the hill where the town ended. Once there, he was given a stunning view of the forest covering the large island, a dense woodland bathed in the permanent inky black of night, but with the subtle sky blue aura of the glowing flora within.
> 
> ...


_The feline smirked happily, proceeding along the way, keeping that letter close to him, almost as if life or death hung on the very notion of it being delivered.

As he set out on his way, he couldn't help but notice the views, and slowed down a bit to actually admire them. it was quite the nice sights that he was taking in, especially the whole exotic infections of fungal stature, looking around at the pine trees with said growing mushrooms on them.

It was interesting to see, and even more so to really look at. The plants that grew in clusters caught his attention the most, stopping to observe, though not touch. Assassin school had taught him that much. Never touch things you weren't familiar with.

That view of the forest had him standing still, awestruck by the raw beauty it projected, capturing the cat's attention until the buzzing caught him once more. He grabbed at the radio, thinking a bit before responding._

"Yeah, quite the load of intel, as a matter of fact," Mono said, explaining everything that had happened, including what he was doing now.

"And to sum it all up...it's been...crazy."


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 1, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The feline smirked happily, proceeding along the way, keeping that letter close to him, almost as if life or death hung on the very notion of it being delivered.
> 
> As he set out on his way, he couldn't help but notice the views, and slowed down a bit to actually admire them. it was quite the nice sights that he was taking in, especially the whole exotic infections of fungal stature, looking around at the pine trees with said growing mushrooms on them.
> 
> ...



"I see." He replied after a short moment of silence to soak in what Mono had to say. "I think I'm getting a clear picture here as well. I knew the ratkin had a... _cast _based society, but I never studied much on it. There aren't many rats down below the waves in the Union."

"Anyway, I spoke with some of the witnesses. According to folks inside the restaurant at the time, a weapons team of rats showed up after one of their friends was detained trying to swipe something off of one of those dragons. They fired everything they had at the dragons, and tore apart the building in the process. Killed most of the folks inside, including their 'friend'." He sighed. "Looks like one of the dragons retaliated and vaporized one of them and caused the destruction that ripped across town."

"I don't know who I despise more, those wretched reptiles or those disgusting rats." The captain grumbled. 

As Mono walked, enjoying the sights, and the gentle scent of saltwater mixed with alpine sap and fresh morning air, he could catch a glimpse of small glowing critters scampering in the undergrowth here and there. These squirrels looked more like lizards than mammals. The island's interior was far more calm than the madness of the city, now hidden behind the crescent shaped hill that created the bay.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "I see." He replied after a short moment of silence to soak in what Mono had to say. "I think I'm getting a clear picture here as well. I knew the ratkin had a... _cast _based society, but I never studied much on it. There aren't many rats down below the waves in the Union."
> 
> "Anyway, I spoke with some of the witnesses. According to folks inside the restaurant at the time, a weapons team of rats showed up after one of their friends was detained trying to swipe something off of one of those dragons. They fired everything they had at the dragons, and tore apart the building in the process. Killed most of the folks inside, including their 'friend'." He sighed. "Looks like one of the dragons retaliated and vaporized one of them and caused the destruction that ripped across town."
> 
> ...


_The cat nodded slowly, sighing a bit at all the stuff he had dumped on the captain. He didn't like that he had to put so much on him in such a short time, but such tings were crucial. After all, it would be wrong of him if he were to simply leave out things.

Such things could lead to someone's death if it were a fellow assassin, so he often steered clear of misinformation.

Though of course, he still kept the wasp's words in mind, taking note of his rather vigorous animosity towards both the rats and reptiles, though business came first before all else. He had a mission to do, and this was simply an info debrief, nothing more._

"That's definitely not some light stuff at all...alright then, we'll get to the bottom of this, one step at a time. So, far, it seems things are going at a decent pacing...we'll just need to put more pieces and fit them to this puzzle...," the cat muttered, looking around to the sight of the small illuminating critters, tilting his head a bit at the reptilian looking squirrels.

_The sooner he delivered this note, the better. Though the peace and subtle tranquility of this island had him wanting to stay here for a spell. At least it avoided the chaos and hustle of the city, away from those nuisances of merchants, away from the conflict as to which he was currently entangled in.

Just a few moments to clear his head, nothing more. A brief rest to empty his mind, stabilize his thoughts. That's all the feline needed.

Mono sighed, sitting down cross-legged as he took a minute, getting himself in order. Last thing he wanted to do was to complete any mission, while not properly balanced._

"Sorry for the minor delay Squeakers. Can't proceed on a task with a fractured mindset, heh..," Mono explained, taking a few moments to clear his head, restoring his balance to self once more.

_Hopefully nobody had the gall to interrupt. Otherwise, it wouldn't be pretty._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (lol no worries, I like fleshed out characters, even pokemon related ones XP )
> 
> "Ha! Very much so! Please, do find me again if you need anything at all!" The creature beamed in delight, happy to think he'd helped Sabaku, even bowing. "I'll be happy to further make your acquaintance later!"
> 
> ...


"Well, I can feel it moving either way..."

Sabaku shifted uneasily.

"There's quite a few creatures back home who have moss or other growths coming out of their back, but this... this feels different somehow."

Sabaku shook his head.

"So did I miss much?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 2, 2022)

Somewhere else within the realm, at the "Wrath" side of the town.
A wormhole opens, and stepping out of it is a hulking, insectoid creature. Its head resembles that of a mantis with white-diamond eyes, but its body is more scorpion.
There are 2 sets of antlers on top of its head. Its antlers, claws and tip of its tail are all golden-yellow. The rest of its body is more a brass color.
It wears what looks like... metallic battle skirt (?), shoulder plates, and a large cape.
In its hand is a naginata... with a rather familiar design.









The design style of the naginata looks almost exactly like the one that Jin/Nemesis showcased while he was in this realm.
In fact, exactly the same size, too.
Other than that, the creature seems to have a regal, possibly even royal, look to it.
Almost the complete opposite of the elephant taur earlier.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 2, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The cat nodded slowly, sighing a bit at all the stuff he had dumped on the captain. He didn't like that he had to put so much on him in such a short time, but such tings were crucial. After all, it would be wrong of him if he were to simply leave out things.
> 
> Such things could lead to someone's death if it were a fellow assassin, so he often steered clear of misinformation.
> 
> ...



"Very well, I'll try to track down the weapon team members that supposedly survived and see what they have to say. Maybe have the Hero's guild detain them on behalf of the Union. I'll give you a call when I have more updates." He said as the radio went silent.

Fortunately, he found an excellent spot just off the road, with a clearing on the opposite side of the road, opening up onto a beach and the tranquil waves of the black ocean beyond. While it was impossible to escape the various travelers passing by after their visit to the city, they weren't interested in bothering him at all, perhaps understanding the need to sit down and take a break every once and a while in such a lovely place.

As he sat there, eyes closed, he could hear the pattering of paws and occasionally boots passing by back and forth. That is, until he heard something massive, big, and heavy sliding and slithering across the cobblestone from quite a distance away. The weight of this creature was enough to pressure the ground he sat on. The apparent monster stopped in front of him, it didn't take someone with heightened senses to feel it either.

A team of footsteps stopped behind the monster on the path. Then, suddenly, and without warning, the blunt end of a stave or stick began to gently poke Mono in the side of his face, then paused, then poked him gently again.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well, I can feel it moving either way..."
> 
> Sabaku shifted uneasily.
> 
> ...



"What!? That's- that's horrible! You should go to a doctor- they should go to a doctor too- that's not healthy at all! You could get sepsis that way!" The otter replied in a panicked tone. "Err- no, he's just been talking about this garden we're going to visit, but that's not important!" 

"...beautiful and exotic plants and things! Nurglings are also well known for their care in nurturing of all forms of life, even the gross not so good ones..." Rikiti chuckled as they turned down another street, which opened up into a large, lush park!

The park was bordered on all sides by streets, but it wasn't infested with the vines and tentacles wrapping around all the buildings in the district. Instead, it looked... well, like a real genuine park. It was filled to the brim with colorful trees, flowers, and bushes with paths crisscrossing its interior between and underneath hanging vegetation. There was a small little stream from what they could see, and a few fountains and statues. 

All sorts of folks were hanging out there, including the fellows dressed in a questionable manner he had seen in the crowd from earlier. None of the types from the shadow district though...


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Very well, I'll try to track down the weapon team members that supposedly survived and see what they have to say. Maybe have the Hero's guild detain them on behalf of the Union. I'll give you a call when I have more updates." He said as the radio went silent.
> 
> Fortunately, he found an excellent spot just off the road, with a clearing on the opposite side of the road, opening up onto a beach and the tranquil waves of the black ocean beyond. While it was impossible to escape the various travelers passing by after their visit to the city, they weren't interested in bothering him at all, perhaps understanding the need to sit down and take a break every once and a while in such a lovely place.
> 
> ...


_The feline nodded, sighing a bit as he took in the view, then proceeded on to his cooldown sitting session, knowing full well it would be a great benefit to his well-being, especially after that rocky little encounter with the kobold earlier._

"Understood then. Speak soon," Mono replied, sitting the radio back in his pocket, closing his eyes to enjoy the peace and tranquility of the environment around him.

_It was quite the appreciated sit-down, seeing as none of the passerby were callous enough to disturb him while he relaxed, definitely better than the city by a long-shot. The cat sat still, breathing deeply to still his mind, and steel his resolve once more.

It was quite peaceful, and the calming nature of the place around him only made that better. However, his senses once more picked back up as he heard and felt that heavy slithering, his ears twitching a little, though still remaining relaxed, even when the slithering, and footsteps stopped in front of him.

He knew they were feigning for his attention now, especially when someone began to poke him with a stick, wait, and poke him again, shaking his head a little. Mono decided the faster the interaction, the quicker this was over with.

He opened his eyes, looking up to see whatever was in front of him, a rather bored expression on his face as he spoke._

"Can I help you?," Mono asked casually, tilting his head a bit as he waited for the strangers to respond, still slightly on guard in case something would happen.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ha! Maybe he's good!? He's the best, Mambi." Dom replied, scoffing at Mambi's confusion about his sudden interest in something he'd never had any inkling for in the past, not to mention the glowing...
> 
> Dom took the two of them to a cozy booth near the food table, propping his legs up and lounging across one side to take up the whole space, giving Mambi the opposite side of the table to claim for himself.
> 
> "Paranoia?" He laughed. "Pff, naw, that's just being in Tartarus, everyone's paranoid here. You'd either be a fool or a nurgling to trust someone outright, trust me on that one-"



_<the cat side-eyes Dom and shrugs as he settles in the booth, laying cozy against the soft backing with a smile>_ Yeah, you're probably right. I can see why people would be paranoid here though, there seem to be a lot of trickery and, well, weirdness in the air. Portals not working, odd mystical demons, drugging helpless felines, some weird "rat" based communication system...I'd be watching out for everything too! <_the cat looks around>_ Say, was he just messing with me? You really send notes by rat here? _<he shakes his head and waves his paw dismissively>_ Never mind, not important, just the person who asked me to kidnap that girl told me that's how to contact them. Mean anything to you?



Silverthunder said:


> He took a big massive bite of his doughnut, practically dripping saliva as he enjoyed it far too much. The jelly squeezed out onto his bare fuzzy chest, but he didn't care in the slightest, despite his otherwise shining silky fur. Perhaps it was odd to see someone so well maintained care so little about making such a mess while eating. Or maybe he just really liked jelly doughnuts.
> 
> "Hmm..." He grumbled with his mouth full, waving the doughnut around and sending jelly globules everywhere, "you know I don't really know? Kota's the one all about the enchanting things and stuff. I only know the basics, honest. I just like to play the bad cop."



Oh, so this is *Kota*'s doing then? Yeahhhh, I'll be sure to ask him about that as soon as convenient. Just seems a little odd, but then you *are* one of the first friendly creatures I've met so far, and that's including the disembowling threats!  _<he laughs and takes a bite of the doughnut, finding it surprisingly good given his neutrality normally, and examines the ring with great suspicion, looking back to where we left Kota with curiousity>_ "Enchantments", you say? As in "portal magic" enchantments maybe?? Hmmm...



Silverthunder said:


> He chuckled at that. "It don't really blow you up, I don't think anyways. Just really hurts I think. You know, he had these rings once, that melt into your body and wrap around your arteries and windpipe! He had the antidote to dissolve them hidden in his nose ring. You're probably just not use to being a pampered prisoner little kitty! Being around all us lusties and all that perfumes and scents is probably just messing with your head is all. Maybe you just need all those pent up nerves blasted out of yah!"



_<the cat relaxes immediately, maybe too quickly, dismissing his concerns as soon as you explained it, as if it wasn't even worth questioning!_> You're probably right, I can't wait to see just how good a massuse you are! After you're done here of course, and sorry for the accusation. Just...weird.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 2, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Somewhere else within the realm, at the "Wrath" side of the town.
> A wormhole opens, and stepping out of it is a hulking, insectoid creature. Its head resembles that of a mantis with white-diamond eyes, but its body is more scorpion.
> There are 2 sets of antlers on top of its head. Its antlers, claws and tip of its tail are all golden-yellow. The rest of its body is more a brass color.
> It wears what looks like... metallic battle skirt (?), shoulder plates, and a large cape.
> ...



"Ey! Shiny!" Someone shouted at him, "I'm walking here! How about you get out of the way or I'm gonna smash this cart on that head of yours!" 

A remarkably tall feline rippling with muscles and sporting a pair of rings snapped at the newcomer, she was pulling a cart meant for a team of animals up the street. She was decked out in crimson chain and plate mail armor with a rifle slung across her back. The sphinx was a mix of white and black stripes, and her advance musculature had little problem hauling the cart laden with metal ores.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> <the cat side-eyes Dom and shrugs as he settles in the booth, laying cozy against the soft backing with a smile> Yeah, you're probably right. I can see why people would be paranoid here though, there seem to be a lot of trickery and, well, weirdness in the air. Portals not working, odd mystical demons, drugging helpless felines, some weird "rat" based communication system...I'd be watching out for everything too! <the cat looks around> Say, was he just messing with me? You really send notes by rat here? <he shakes his head and waves his paw dismissively> Never mind, not important, just the person who asked me to kidnap that girl told me that's how to contact them. Mean anything to you?



"Bah ha ha ha!" He laughed at Mambi's question about the rat message delivery system. "Tsch! What idiot told you that!? Oh yah, they were messing with you little kitty! We use Raven's here! You don't want to be messing around with dirty little rodents do you? You know how many flees they carry? I used one once to send a message to a friend of mine on the other side of the continent, and the rat gave him bedbugs! Only use those little blighters when there's no birds around. Pigeons second, rats third. Sometimes you can get a finch or a robin to do it for you but they're kinda stuck up."


Mambi said:


> Oh, so this is *Kota*'s doing then? Yeahhhh, I'll be sure to ask him about that as soon as convenient. Just seems a little odd, but then you *are* one of the first friendly creatures I've met so far, and that's including the disembowling threats! _<he laughs and takes a bite of the doughnut, finding it surprisingly good given his neutrality normally, and examines the ring with great suspicion, looking back to where we left Kota with curiousity>_ "Enchantments", you say? As in "portal magic" enchantments maybe?? Hmmm...



Dom laughs at Mambi's response in his somewhat boisterous way. "Course! Everyone loves hanging out with me! You're in luck really, I'm the best person to party with. The ladies and the guys can't get enough of me..." He gives a coy smirk and winks at Mambi. 

"Nah nah," He said, returning to gobbling up his last little pastry, then plucking all the crumbs off his chest to finish those off. "Lady Velvet's the expert portal mage here. I don't think there's anyone in Tartarus besides Shadow himself better at portal magic, she can even walk to other dimensions. Crazy right? Don't know... portal magic scares my hide right off... you ever wonder what happens when a portal closes on you halfway through!? It's not pretty..."



Mambi said:


> _<the cat relaxes immediately, maybe too quickly, dismissing his concerns as soon as you explained it, as if it wasn't even worth questioning!_> You're probably right, I can't wait to see just how good a massuse you are! After you're done here of course, and sorry for the accusation. Just...weird.



He suddenly jumped up from his seat with a wide smirk. "Well then, why don't we get right to it? You seem eager and I can go for a second snack!" He laughed again in a teasing manner.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 2, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The feline nodded, sighing a bit as he took in the view, then proceeded on to his cooldown sitting session, knowing full well it would be a great benefit to his well-being, especially after that rocky little encounter with the kobold earlier._
> 
> "Understood then. Speak soon," Mono replied, sitting the radio back in his pocket, closing his eyes to enjoy the peace and tranquility of the environment around him.
> 
> ...



"Oh- I'm terribly sorry. I thought you were dead." The creature replied in a deeply sinister voice, that would be threatening under any other circumstance, it had a mechanical undertone about it that was obvious to anyone.

It was a massive thing! A strange presentation of some slimy monster, like a giant worm missing eyes and with no readily discernable mouth, but with wiggly tendrils curling and undulating around it. Its upper torso was secured inside some kind of rusting metal tech suit that made him look like he had broad shoulders for all four of his arms. His lower body expanded and widened to thick slug like form. He had a very... green aesthetic, and carried a large polearm with a razor shaped blade at the end. 

Behind him was a team of undead hauling a large collection of crates. 

"You are very disciplined in your breathing, to be certain. Pray tell, why are you resting out here? There are many beasts that call the surrounding waters of Nowhere home." It explained. "This, and you could not possibly expect piece for long on such a main thoroughfare."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh- I'm terribly sorry. I thought you were dead." The creature replied in a deeply sinister voice, that would be threatening under any other circumstance, it had a mechanical undertone about it that was obvious to anyone.
> 
> It was a massive thing! A strange presentation of some slimy monster, like a giant worm missing eyes and with no readily discernable mouth, but with wiggly tendrils curling and undulating around it. Its upper torso was secured inside some kind of rusting metal tech suit that made him look like he had broad shoulders for all four of his arms. His lower body expanded and widened to thick slug like form. He had a very... green aesthetic, and carried a large polearm with a razor shaped blade at the end.
> 
> ...


_The cat blinked, having to look up at such a large creature.

Definitely wasn't something he'd see normally. This was worth writing home about.

He looked over the massive slug-like creature, noting the makeshift mech suit looking upper torso, glancing behind him to see the rather odd assortment of undead carrying a payload of crates. That....wasn't something you see every day....or at all, for that matter._

"That so then? Hmm...well, I thank you for letting me know good sir. It's fine if there are beasts that call this land their home...but if I choose to sit here for a brief spell, it would need to be a creature of considerable proportions to force me out of my comfort spot. And...oh, thanks," Mono said, giving a light fanged smile to the compliment of his breathing. Such a thing was vital in that school, and they made sure that he mastered it.

"But are you safe sir? Surely these beasts don't just target smaller prey yes? Will you be well on your journey with your....accomplices?," Mono asked, sporting a rather questioning look back at the undead, then back to the slug creature.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "What!? That's- that's horrible! You should go to a doctor- they should go to a doctor too- that's not healthy at all! You could get sepsis that way!" The otter replied in a panicked tone. "Err- no, he's just been talking about this garden we're going to visit, but that's not important!"
> 
> "...beautiful and exotic plants and things! Nurglings are also well known for their care in nurturing of all forms of life, even the gross not so good ones..." Rikiti chuckled as they turned down another street, which opened up into a large, lush park!
> 
> ...


"Mine might call for a doctor... but not the other ones back home.  They're actually specifically meant to have things growing on their backs.  Dinosaur with a giant flower, scuttling insect with huge mushrooms... there's even a turtle with a tree growing on its shell.  And they're meant to be that way.  Like, the turtle's shell is literally packed earth, you don't get much more specifically built for it than that."

Funny enough, the word "sepsis" never even registered in Sabaku's head.  He just remembered the grassy types back home and how a number of them were outright wearing plants, rather than just looking like they were part plant.  He knew in his heart that whatever had been slathered on his back was different and more of a problem, but infections were not commonly discussed in his homeworld given the overuse of the energy prisons.

Given the place he had just been, Sabaku marveled at this particular park.  Could this be matched back home?  Maybe, but not in any place he'd worked.  In fact, he'd had to dig up places like these before, and it kind of upset him last time.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 2, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The cat blinked, having to look up at such a large creature.
> 
> Definitely wasn't something he'd see normally. This was worth writing home about.
> 
> ...



"Hmmm... an excellent question." He replied, despite his considerable size, after all he could probably swallow most creatures whole that Mono had seen thus far in Nowhere. 

"I am no fighter myself," He claimed with a slight hint of a chuckle, "And even my compatriots are questionable combatants. Fortunately, there are few if any bandits on the roads of Nowhere, and this isn't the correct season for land whales. However, I would not dismiss an opportunity to hire such an experienced warrior as you."

For whatever reason, he simply assumed Mono's experience was worthwhile. Perhaps the cat gave off that sort of aura.

"That is, if you are interested. I am not going far, and I do enjoy the entertainment of company. Perhaps I might stir up some trouble to entertain your blade as well?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ey! Shiny!" Someone shouted at him, "I'm walking here! How about you get out of the way or I'm gonna smash this cart on that head of yours!"
> 
> A remarkably tall feline rippling with muscles and sporting a pair of rings snapped at the newcomer, she was pulling a cart meant for a team of animals up the street. She was decked out in crimson chain and plate mail armor with a rifle slung across her back. The sphinx was a mix of white and black stripes, and her advance musculature had little problem hauling the cart laden with metal ores.


The feline is behind the creature, but it doesn't even turn around at her, it stands there and hears all of her nagging, then just casually stepping aside to get out of the way.
Clearly, it understands what she said.
But, no offense taken, no damn given, and probably no respect paid either.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hmmm... an excellent question." He replied, despite his considerable size, after all he could probably swallow most creatures whole that Mono had seen thus far in Nowhere.
> 
> "I am no fighter myself," He claimed with a slight hint of a chuckle, "And even my compatriots are questionable combatants. Fortunately, there are few if any bandits on the roads of Nowhere, and this isn't the correct season for land whales. However, I would not dismiss an opportunity to hire such an experienced warrior as you."
> 
> ...


_Work? Being hired to protect someone? Sounded more like a guard than an assassin.

Though yet again, such an offer was indeed tempting. After all, assassins were meant to be hired to do certain jobs, and it wasn't like he had an actual fight anytime soon. Besides, protecting a gentle giant could come with the benefits of compensation, along with the satisfaction of doing some good in the world.

Of course the cat would accept! It was a good opportunity, something that would definitely be an appealing task along the line._

"Hmm....a good offer...would you mind if I got back to you on it? I'm currently on an objective of my own, though I was simply resting a spell. Your offer is indeed quite good, and I am more than inclined to accept, though once I finish my task, I'll happily take up your offer," Mono said, clearly interested in such an idea. It did give him ample opportunity to test the deft notions of his blade too.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Mine might call for a doctor... but not the other ones back home.  They're actually specifically meant to have things growing on their backs.  Dinosaur with a giant flower, scuttling insect with huge mushrooms... there's even a turtle with a tree growing on its shell.  And they're meant to be that way.  Like, the turtle's shell is literally packed earth, you don't get much more specifically built for it than that."
> 
> Funny enough, the word "sepsis" never even registered in Sabaku's head.  He just remembered the grassy types back home and how a number of them were outright wearing plants, rather than just looking like they were part plant.  He knew in his heart that whatever had been slathered on his back was different and more of a problem, but infections were not commonly discussed in his homeworld given the overuse of the energy prisons.
> 
> Given the place he had just been, Sabaku marveled at this particular park.  Could this be matched back home?  Maybe, but not in any place he'd worked.  In fact, he'd had to dig up places like these before, and it kind of upset him last time.



"That's... so odd... and it sounds unsanitary. How do they wash themselves without flushing all the dirt away?" The otter rubbed his forehead trying to reason out what Sabaku was trying to explain to him. "Does it like, appear at birth or do they have to find seeds to put on their backs later in life?"

They continued on, with Rikiti explaining some of the plants in the garden, moving along past it. "Now, onto next place, Wrath District! Wrathites are different than most, they like to do things differently, but they rarely hold grudges. Instead, arguing and insulting is like a special way of greeting. If one starts to insult you, play along, and ease into normal conversation. However, if you not careful, they also like to fight, and will jump on chance to do so. But you not worry, it's a sign of good relations!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The feline is behind the creature, but it doesn't even turn around at her, it stands there and hears all of her nagging, then just casually stepping aside to get out of the way.
> Clearly, it understands what she said.
> But, no offense taken, no damn given, and probably no respect paid either.



"Tsch, 'big silent' type eh? You're in the wrong part of town..." She added sarcastically as she moved past him, continuing on with whatever delivery she was trying to make. "All the guys with the hoods are in the shadow district."


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 3, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Work? Being hired to protect someone? Sounded more like a guard than an assassin.
> 
> Though yet again, such an offer was indeed tempting. After all, assassins were meant to be hired to do certain jobs, and it wasn't like he had an actual fight anytime soon. Besides, protecting a gentle giant could come with the benefits of compensation, along with the satisfaction of doing some good in the world.
> 
> ...



The squirrel glared suspiciously at the giant creature in front of them. He clearly didn't have the same outlook as Mono on the situation, chittering mechanically in protest. 

"Of course. I'll be here in Nowhere a while yet, I enjoy taking time on my tasks, and take pleasure in the world around me. Send a rodent my way when you are ready, or if you simply wish to enjoy an evening free of strife in reasonable company. Just tell them to speak with the Penitent. They'll know who you're referring to." He explained, before giving a deep respectful bow. 

The undead zombies behind him also made an attempt at a bow, though carrying the crates made it a difficult affair. 

He turned to leave, continuing down on the road in the direction Mono would be heading once he was ready, though there really only was one main road to begin with. 

The Squeakers glared after him, suspicious, but even the mechanical creature probably didn't know why.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Tsch, 'big silent' type eh? You're in the wrong part of town..." She added sarcastically as she moved past him, continuing on with whatever delivery she was trying to make. "All the guys with the hoods are in the shadow district."


The creature, once again, stays silent, as she moves past. Al though it does somewhat turn its head in her direction as a bare minimum response to show that it does acknowledge what she's saying.
But, it doesn't seem to care about this "shadow district" she mentions, or mind that it's in "the wrong part of town".
Instead, it looks around the place, apparently looking for something.
Judging by its armors in peak condition, it's quite clear the creature isn't looking for a place to repair them.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The squirrel glared suspiciously at the giant creature in front of them. He clearly didn't have the same outlook as Mono on the situation, chittering mechanically in protest.
> 
> "Of course. I'll be here in Nowhere a while yet, I enjoy taking time on my tasks, and take pleasure in the world around me. Send a rodent my way when you are ready, or if you simply wish to enjoy an evening free of strife in reasonable company. Just tell them to speak with the Penitent. They'll know who you're referring to." He explained, before giving a deep respectful bow.
> 
> ...


_The feline nodded, bowing as well despite not having the same honor. Still, it was a nice gesture, and he did it so much to the point where it became habit. Had to play into character after all._

"Very well then sir. I'll keep all this information in mind. Thank you again for this opportunity, I'll be sure to take it up at a moment's notice. Do be safe on your travels," Mono said softly, waving as he smiled a bit, seeing the undead attempt such a bow.

_He watched as the massive creature headed down the road where he had been on, watching the undead shuffle behind him, looking back at Squeakers, tilting his head once he noticed his suspicion._

"Hmm? What's the matter pal? Is something off to you?," the feline queried, tilting his head slightly at his mechanical friend's wariness.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 4, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The feline nodded, bowing as well despite not having the same honor. Still, it was a nice gesture, and he did it so much to the point where it became habit. Had to play into character after all._
> 
> "Very well then sir. I'll keep all this information in mind. Thank you again for this opportunity, I'll be sure to take it up at a moment's notice. Do be safe on your travels," Mono said softly, waving as he smiled a bit, seeing the undead attempt such a bow.
> 
> ...



Perhaps it was the creature's enormous size, or maybe intimidating appearance. Maybe even the fact it looked like some kind of mutant worm experiment gone horribly wrong. The voice probably didn't help either. Whatever the case, squeakers was wary. 

Fortunately, the automaton didn't have to worry for long, as the creature slithered out of sight soon enough. The road was once again quiet with the occasional local travelers and waves lapping up on the beach a short distance away. 

Mono had the place mostly to himself, not that anyone else would bother him, surely.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The creature, once again, stays silent, as she moves past. Al though it does somewhat turn its head in her direction as a bare minimum response to show that it does acknowledge what she's saying.
> But, it doesn't seem to care about this "shadow district" she mentions, or mind that it's in "the wrong part of town".
> Instead, it looks around the place, apparently looking for something.
> Judging by its armors in peak condition, it's quite clear the creature isn't looking for a place to repair them.



A few boisterous curses and shouts here and there, people openly sparring with each other in the street, everyone else went about their day in the wrathful side of town. They were disinterested in quiet folks, too busy enjoying their lives to trouble someone just standing randomly in the middle of the street.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> A few boisterous curses and shouts here and there, people openly sparring with each other in the street, everyone else went about their day in the wrathful side of town. They were disinterested in quiet folks, too busy enjoying their lives to trouble someone just standing randomly in the middle of the street.


Which is all the better, since the strange creature doesn't seem to want to be bothered right now. It may be armed and armored, but still just a stranger at best and a tourist at worst.
From the looks of it, it prefers to keep to itself at the moment, as it takes a walk around the place.
But it stops and slowly approaches a small crowd, apparently watching some spars going on at the moment.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Perhaps it was the creature's enormous size, or maybe intimidating appearance. Maybe even the fact it looked like some kind of mutant worm experiment gone horribly wrong. The voice probably didn't help either. Whatever the case, squeakers was wary.
> 
> Fortunately, the automaton didn't have to worry for long, as the creature slithered out of sight soon enough. The road was once again quiet with the occasional local travelers and waves lapping up on the beach a short distance away.
> 
> Mono had the place mostly to himself, not that anyone else would bother him, surely.


_The feline looked around for a bit, seeing as nobody else was coming his way. Breathing the sigh of relief, he once again sat back down, intent on gathering his bearings without any distraction this time.

He had no intention of speaking with his sword if anyone was daring enough to try it, though he ruled out Squeaker's suspicion of the creature due to the...blatantly clear physical stature, and voice as well.

He would've been the same way when he was younger, and for good reason.

Hoping to get a calmer approach on things, the cat closed his eyes once more, sitting back down in another attempt to clear his mind, and empty his thoughts. Once he got his bearings back again, he'd proceed back on his journey, knowing the tasks that he had to embark on._


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Which is all the better, since the strange creature doesn't seem to want to be bothered right now. It may be armed and armored, but still just a stranger at best and a tourist at worst.
> From the looks of it, it prefers to keep to itself at the moment, as it takes a walk around the place.
> But it stops and slowly approaches a small crowd, apparently watching some spars going on at the moment.



The small gathering had flocked around two rather large brutes. One, a big sturdy looking turtle, the other a large muscular top heavy dog with no fur and thick rough skin. They were busy exchanging blows, to the point blood was starting to fly, but neither seemed ready to give in. They both clearly had high stamina among them.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 4, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The feline looked around for a bit, seeing as nobody else was coming his way. Breathing the sigh of relief, he once again sat back down, intent on gathering his bearings without any distraction this time.
> 
> He had no intention of speaking with his sword if anyone was daring enough to try it, though he ruled out Squeaker's suspicion of the creature due to the...blatantly clear physical stature, and voice as well.
> 
> ...



After he was comfortably mentally rested, the rest of the journey was equally as calm. Insects and birds chirping, and foliage rustling in the occasional breeze, broke the silence on occasion. 

While it was a bit of a trek, eventually he reached a fork in the road. A rickety old sign pointed down one direction to 'Akimo Village', while sitting just over it in a more extravagant manner, was a sign pointing in the same direction 'Eloquent Marsqeek's Mechanicals', bordered by brass pipes, and engraved on an aluminum plate. 

A short walk further, and the forest became more dense, the road turning into dirt and mud tracks. Mono could see shanties and shacks spread out across the woods, some on stilts and standing in swamp water, with rickety wooden bridges crisscrossing the marshy terrain. 

Near the center of this village was indeed a large airship, partially sunken in the water, with more ramshackle abodes leaning against and on top of it. 

More rats scuttled about, but there were small blue frog creatures with big bubbly eyes wondering around tending to fish nets and lines. They ocassionally uttered an urgle burgle as they tended their responsibilities, while the rats moved machinery and materials around the wooden platforms, tending to an open lot on a clear side of the marsh crowded with vehicles and machinery.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> After he was comfortably mentally rested, the rest of the journey was equally as calm. Insects and birds chirping, and foliage rustling in the occasional breeze, broke the silence on occasion.
> 
> While it was a bit of a trek, eventually he reached a fork in the road. A rickety old sign pointed down one direction to 'Akimo Village', while sitting just over it in a more extravagant manner, was a sign pointing in the same direction 'Eloquent Marsqeek's Mechanicals', bordered by brass pipes, and engraved on an aluminum plate.
> 
> ...


_It was quite the spectacle for the feline to take in, once he had finally gathered his calm mind and wits. He set out once more, then headed off down the path with the mechanical squirrel friend on his shoulder.

As he went along, he spotted the small little huts and shacks that became more apparent as he continued, knowing this was the place once he saw the name Marsqueek. The word mechanical was simply a further push in the right direction, which helped the cat out well.

As he advanced along the path, he finally spotted his first goal: the airship partially submerged in the water, knowing that is what the kobold said to look for. Now all he had to do was ask for the big boss himself, and he could get along on his merry way.

He walked up to one of the rats, being slow in his advance as to not alarm of worry any of them, making his presence known politely before asking his question._

"Hello there! Could you point me in the direction of a rat named Marsqueek? I have a letter for him," the curious assassin explained, giving a friendly fanged smile to show his good intentions.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The small gathering had flocked around two rather large brutes. One, a big sturdy looking turtle, the other a large muscular top heavy dog with no fur and thick rough skin. They were busy exchanging blows, to the point blood was starting to fly, but neither seemed ready to give in. They both clearly had high stamina among them.


The creature keeps a distance away from the crowd, and picks an empty spot at a wall without getting in anyone's way, and watches the spar going on.
It seems a bit much for a spar if there's blood flying, but otherwise nothing lethal as of yet.
It pays close attention to the two's fighting techniques.
So far, just trading blows. Powerful blows, but otherwise just physical attacks and no fancy powers involved.
That's at least far better than just standing still in one spot and throwing hands to toss magic spells at each other.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 4, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _It was quite the spectacle for the feline to take in, once he had finally gathered his calm mind and wits. He set out once more, then headed off down the path with the mechanical squirrel friend on his shoulder.
> 
> As he went along, he spotted the small little huts and shacks that became more apparent as he continued, knowing this was the place once he saw the name Marsqueek. The word mechanical was simply a further push in the right direction, which helped the cat out well.
> 
> ...



One of the rats, in nothing more than a loin cloth and a tattered tunic. It watched nervously as Mono approached in a reasonable manner, then cowered and twitched when he mentioned Marsqueek by name. 

Before he could answer, one of the bigger ones pushed the little one aside, brandishing a rifle with a bayonette at the end. To his part, the bigger creature had more modern looking combat armor. 

With a snarl, he gestured for Mono to follow, holding his rifle straight up to indicate a non threat to the others quietly and subtly patrolling the village. He lead Mono into a torn side of the ship converted into a sturdy bunker entranceway. 

The interior, for its part, was far better maintained than the exterior, or the village itself. The halls were crisscrossed with pipes and metal panels, with thick bulkheads and impenetrable watertight hatches. The rodents inside wore a combination of smithing and engineer's garb, with plenty of pouches and tools on their belts. Some of the dirty ones from outside were happy to be indoors cleaning and scrubbing the floors. A little crowded, all things considered, making it difficult to pass in the tight halls of the ship. 

"Appointment, or walk in?" The black and grey rifle rat asked with a snarling grumble.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The creature keeps a distance away from the crowd, and picks an empty spot at a wall without getting in anyone's way, and watches the spar going on.
> It seems a bit much for a spar if there's blood flying, but otherwise nothing lethal as of yet.
> It pays close attention to the two's fighting techniques.
> So far, just trading blows. Powerful blows, but otherwise just physical attacks and no fancy powers involved.
> That's at least far better than just standing still in one spot and throwing hands to toss magic spells at each other.



Certainly nothing fancy, even though two folks in the crowd appeared to be holding the combatants weapons. Despite no apparent abilities, the two did look as though they had some natural resistances to them. 

The turtle was more obvious, with his thick plated and scaly body, in addition to the shell on his back. But upon closer inspection, the top heavy dog had tough skin, to the point it might be confused for actual rock, with the bumpy texture of cast iron. 

"Ironpaw is winning this one." A hyena in a chainmail skirt commented to the silent bug creature leaning against the wall, arms crossed as well as he watched. "The turtle's new to town, he doesn't know about D and C dogs' stamina."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> One of the rats, in nothing more than a loin cloth and a tattered tunic. It watched nervously as Mono approached in a reasonable manner, then cowered and twitched when he mentioned Marsqueek by name.
> 
> Before he could answer, one of the bigger ones pushed the little one aside, brandishing a rifle with a bayonette at the end. To his part, the bigger creature had more modern looking combat armor.
> 
> ...


_The feline couldn't see how meek he was until he got closer, noting the poor attire and timid physique. He was more so about to ask if he was alright until he saw the bigger one push him aside, having to look up to see the larger, more armed rat.

Definitely didn't seem like all peace and flowers here. Hopefully it wasn't as corrupt as the last place.

Nodding to the gesture, the cat followed suit, looking around before they eventually made it inside of the airship interior, taking a moment to really note how the stark contrast was in accordance to the earlier views.

Everything in here seemed more kept and clean, even with a bit of method to the madness. Sure it was slightly cramped, and a little crowded, but he figured it would be better than nothing.

Looking over at the black and gray rat, Mono cleared his throat, taking a glance at the letter safely stowed away in his cardigan pocket.

"_I'd say a walk-in, but I have a letter here for Marsqueek. It's from a kobold in the city," Mono said, looking up at the larger rat, hoping this would gain him access.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 4, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The feline couldn't see how meek he was until he got closer, noting the poor attire and timid physique. He was more so about to ask if he was alright until he saw the bigger one push him aside, having to look up to see the larger, more armed rat.
> 
> Definitely didn't seem like all peace and flowers here. Hopefully it wasn't as corrupt as the last place.
> 
> ...



"Mmmm... okay." The rat nodded. "Long as cat not make Marsqueek have angry. Master is working on important project, and he get more important project few moment ago." 

The guard took him to a larger door, flanked by even more guards. They opened it, leading into a large open cargo hold, filled to the brim with workstations piled high with mechanical parts and machinery in various parts of assembly and repair. One table had a row of what looked like rockets, minus the warheads. Another had a partially assembled high tech rifle. 

Skittering across the room was a tall spider bot, with a toaster oven for it's backside, currently cooking what looked like chicken as a small rat chased it around. Other engineers with glowing green goggles and armored protective masks, gloves, and gear meandered about working on the projects. 

Towards the end, standing at a machining table, was a remarkably tall lanky rat that towered over everyone. His attire was far more regal, covered head to toe in thick leather robes with a tech plate around his upper body nearly identical to the style the worm had worn, only much smaller and not as broad. His left arm had been replaced with a mechanical one, but with sharp knife like claws at the end, and a glowing orb on the exterior of the forearm. Across his perfect and pristine white fur of his face, was a simple pair of engineer's goggles. 

He was overseeing a group of timid rodents at the machining table, training them by the looks of it, when he heard Mono walk in over the cacophony of the workshop. 

"A visitor yes?" He turned around with his paws behind his back. "You are most welcome here! Perhaps you are here to purchase my goods services for your use hmm?" 

He dawned a wide toothy, unnatural and clearly forced smile. "Someone so small could use the bigger extra firepower! I create the finest weapons and machines this side of Swamp Blight! You would not regret sorrow any purchase here."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Mmmm... okay." The rat nodded. "Long as cat not make Marsqueek have angry. Master is working on important project, and he get more important project few moment ago."
> 
> The guard took him to a larger door, flanked by even more guards. They opened it, leading into a large open cargo hold, filled to the brim with workstations piled high with mechanical parts and machinery in various parts of assembly and repair. One table had a row of what looked like rockets, minus the warheads. Another had a partially assembled high tech rifle.
> 
> ...


_Mono nodded, always being the type to not really get himself into any madness. He clearly wanted to not be noticed as much, so the large rat wouldn't have to worry about the feline causing a ruckus.

As they proceeded on inside of the cargo hold, Mono stopped to stare at all of the things that beheld him, witnessing all of the advanced builds, the lines of various workers, and the timid little newbies, from what the feline assumed.

At least, they looked like newbies, starting a craft of something they weren't all too familial with.

He looked over at the taller, lanky rat, noting his rather professional attire, much of the stark contrast to his more tamely dressed peers. He couldn't pinpoint anything of issue yet, though he made sure that Squeakers stayed close to him, still not quite trusting of the rather odd atmosphere this area held. 

Though one thing was clear. He needed to make it abundantly obvious that he wasn't here for buying anything. Giving a respectful bow, the feline began to little explanation, reaching into his cardigan to withdraw the letter._

"Salutations...Mr. Marsqueek, I presume? While I am humbled at your relative kindness, I'm simply here on behalf of an...acquaintance, if you will. I have this letter from a kobold in the city, she wanted me to give this to you. Just passing a note along," Mono explained, handing over the small letter, having to stand up on his tip-toes just to reach the rat. A quite comical sight, in retrospect.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 4, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Mono nodded, always being the type to not really get himself into any madness. He clearly wanted to not be noticed as much, so the large rat wouldn't have to worry about the feline causing a ruckus.
> 
> As they proceeded on inside of the cargo hold, Mono stopped to stare at all of the things that beheld him, witnessing all of the advanced builds, the lines of various workers, and the timid little newbies, from what the feline assumed.
> 
> ...



The pristinely dressed engineer bent forward to pluck the note from Mono's paws, a motion he was probably accustomed to considering the size of many of his subordinates. 

He looked it over for a moment, then paused, then looked over it again as his face twisted from a smile to one of annoyance and frustration. He crumpled up the note and tossed it to the side. 

Marsqueek turned in a huff, his tail almost smacking Mono in the process. "Wasted! Wasted! That stupid idiot Morbide!" 

he growled as he moved over to one of the tables and shoved an engineer aside, idly and absently taking over and assembling the railgun he had been working on. "You know how many times I offer to buy purchase Sticky!? How many fangs I throw at moron Morbide!? That fat chipmunk sits there wasting ratkin away while his Clan throws more bodies at Nowhere! Ha! You know what they do here!? Nothing! They sit and do nothing! They sell rats here the same as they do anywhere else!" 

He shouted and cursed a bit more, prompting some of the slaves to find work a little further away form him. "Clan Chogg is a worthless clan! Only clan Mechanicus knows what they're doing anymore! They don't deserve domain over Nowhere underground..."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The pristinely dressed engineer bent forward to pluck the note from Mono's paws, a motion he was probably accustomed to considering the size of many of his subordinates.
> 
> He looked it over for a moment, then paused, then looked over it again as his face twisted from a smile to one of annoyance and frustration. He crumpled up the note and tossed it to the side.
> 
> ...


_The feline seemed content as the note was plucked from him, backing up just a little as the rat read the note.

A slight look of worry came over the cat as he seemed to storm off to that railgun, instinctively blocking that tail that half slapped him, only partially being able to react quick enough. He still got hit a little, though it was a minor nuisance, not really much a pain.

He stood there as the eloquently dressed rat went on a mini rant, simply standing there and listening to him, his ear flicking about a little as he watched some of the slaves find work away from the fuming rat. Once he finally concluded, the feline awkwardly stood there, not really knowing what to do or say.

After all, he was simply delivering a note. It wasn't as if he fully understood the finer details, moreover, comment on such a thing._


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Certainly nothing fancy, even though two folks in the crowd appeared to be holding the combatants weapons. Despite no apparent abilities, the two did look as though they had some natural resistances to them.
> 
> The turtle was more obvious, with his thick plated and scaly body, in addition to the shell on his back. But upon closer inspection, the top heavy dog had tough skin, to the point it might be confused for actual rock, with the bumpy texture of cast iron.
> 
> "Ironpaw is winning this one." A hyena in a chainmail skirt commented to the silent bug creature leaning against the wall, arms crossed as well as he watched. "The turtle's new to town, he doesn't know about D and C dogs' stamina."


The spar is somewhat obstructed by the crowd, but the insectoid could watch it all.
It did expect the turtle to use his shell as an advantage of defense, but then is impressed at the dog finding his way through that.
It glances at the hyena. Its face is as blank as ever, but at least its voice is not as monotone.

??? : Interesting...

Its voice sounds like a mix of reptile hissing and insectoid chirping.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "That's... so odd... and it sounds unsanitary. How do they wash themselves without flushing all the dirt away?" The otter rubbed his forehead trying to reason out what Sabaku was trying to explain to him. "Does it like, appear at birth or do they have to find seeds to put on their backs later in life?"
> 
> They continued on, with Rikiti explaining some of the plants in the garden, moving along past it. "Now, onto next place, Wrath District! Wrathites are different than most, they like to do things differently, but they rarely hold grudges. Instead, arguing and insulting is like a special way of greeting. If one starts to insult you, play along, and ease into normal conversation. However, if you not careful, they also like to fight, and will jump on chance to do so. But you not worry, it's a sign of good relations!"


"Born with it.  Maybe when this tour ends we can have a bit of discussion on type.  It's a lengthy subject that-"

Sabaku stopped as he heard someone on the street insult his back spot.

"At least I know how to grow something!  You couldn't grow a hair on that body of yours on your own!  Yeah I can tell someone else had to put it there!"

This whole insult thing was not Sabaku's wheelhouse, clearly.  A fight would have been better-handled, he just didn't want to come to blows actively during the tour.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 4, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The feline seemed content as the note was plucked from him, backing up just a little as the rat read the note.
> 
> A slight look of worry came over the cat as he seemed to storm off to that railgun, instinctively blocking that tail that half slapped him, only partially being able to react quick enough. He still got hit a little, though it was a minor nuisance, not really much a pain.
> 
> ...



He shifted over to the station with the rocket shells, examining them closely as he contemplated something. 

"Very well. You may go now." He concluded curtly, then calming considerably. "But I would recommend you not visit Nowhere for next few days..." 

He held up the rocket and tilted it from side to side. "Hmmm... maybe two weeks, yes. Neutron bombs are quite persistent. Radium has a half life of 1600 years, but particulates will settle within a few days, rain water will wash most of them into the ocean. Underground will be uninhabitable for longer."

"Good Idea master!" One of the engineers hurried over excitedly. 

One of the trainees nodded quickly. "And- and you blame it on stupid bug infestation, no one smart enough to know difference!" 

"Agreed!" Marsqueek concluded. "No destruction of raw materials or resources in the city, simply removes the lifeforms."

Despite his calm demeanor, he appeared to be a little emotional at the moment.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The spar is somewhat obstructed by the crowd, but the insectoid could watch it all.
> It did expect the turtle to use his shell as an advantage of defense, but then is impressed at the dog finding his way through that.
> It glances at the hyena. Its face is as blank as ever, but at least its voice is not as monotone.
> 
> ...


 
"Everyone thinks turtles have higher stamina, but eh, they don't. You just have to outlast them, and eventually they'll fall over." The hyena concluded. 

The dog was still keeping it up, but his opponent was clearly losing the battle of stamina.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Born with it.  Maybe when this tour ends we can have a bit of discussion on type.  It's a lengthy subject that-"
> 
> Sabaku stopped as he heard someone on the street insult his back spot.
> 
> ...



"Gah~!" The passerby was soundly rebutted, being a kobold of some sort made it difficult to counter such a brutal and unforgiving attack.

"Ha!" The otter smiled. "Hey you're good at this, did you used to live in a ci-"

Before he could finish, someone gasped and pointed at Sabaku in shock, having been drawn to his attention by the short exchange. This caused a few others with the horse to look towards the tour group. Others on the street turned to see what he was pointing at. 

The equine in barbaric leather gear rushed over to intercept Sabaku and the otter, quite a bit taller than them but looking at the sandy slashy shrew. 

"I know what you are!" The horse said breathlessly and with a gleam in his eye. "I've seen your kind before! You're honor bound to accept any challenge to battle, right? Your kind never turn down a fight! Friend or foe, strangers or anyone!" 

"That's right, I thought I recognized 'em! They're a race of warriors, come in all shapes and sizes, can do all sorts of crazy things." Someone chimed in as a group began to gather around Sabaku. 

"Ah- ah!" Rickiti tried to chime in nervously. "This is chartered tour group, I would like ask you not to harass guests!"


----------



## Mambi (Apr 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Bah ha ha ha!" He laughed at Mambi's question about the rat message delivery system. "Tsch! What idiot told you that!? Oh yah, they were messing with you little kitty! We use Raven's here! You don't want to be messing around with dirty little rodents do you? You know how many flees they carry? I used one once to send a message to a friend of mine on the other side of the continent, and the rat gave him bedbugs! Only use those little blighters when there's no birds around. Pigeons second, rats third. Sometimes you can get a finch or a robin to do it for you but they're kinda stuck up."



_<the cat shakes his head exasperated, just looking at his paws and shrugging, then mimes rubbing a stone in his paw and holding it between them>_ Communicastones...you have rats maybe, birds, but you don't even have simple communicastones? Sheesh, I still can't get past that! Simple, easy, just speak and let the stone link to the one you want instantly anywhere...and yet it's all birds and rats and crap here in this place apparently? I'm starting to see why nobody seems to get along, you can't even talk to each other without a 3 day boat ride if the winds are too strong! <_he laughs and claps his paws together> _Ah well...get me home and I'll give you a dozen or so, you'll be like a god of chatter amongst your special friends. _<wink> _



Silverthunder said:


> Dom laughs at Mambi's response in his somewhat boisterous way. "Course! Everyone loves hanging out with me! You're in luck really, I'm the best person to party with. The ladies and the guys can't get enough of me..." He gives a coy smirk and winks at Mambi.



_<the cat blushes deeply and smiles as he tries futilely to hide his attraction to his new companion. Companion? Jailer? Guard? Whatever the zeer was, he was certainly one the cat was glad to be chained to so to speak. He takes another bite of his doughnut and tries to play it cool, but deep down suddenly, he now finds himself not able to get enough of you and wanting to hang out with you more as well and his heart flutters a bit. Looking around he could certainly see that your claim to be the best to party was almost certainly true, and you were quite handsome so he figures that must be it. With a shrug he licks his lips flirtatiously and giggles, not noticing the ring glowing momentarily as it fades to normal...>_



Silverthunder said:


> "Nah nah," He said, returning to gobbling up his last little pastry, then plucking all the crumbs off his chest to finish those off. "Lady Velvet's the expert portal mage here. I don't think there's anyone in Tartarus besides Shadow himself better at portal magic, she can even walk to other dimensions. Crazy right? Don't know... portal magic scares my hide right off... you ever wonder what happens when a portal closes on you halfway through!? It's not pretty..."



_<the cat snaps to attention instantly, almost dropping his doughnut>_ W-wait a second! You're just NOW mentioning...OMG!!! That's EXACTLY what I was looking to talk about, dimensional portal magic! That's what I have and what I need advice on, and what I've been telling you since our little chat in the lower decks! YES, please let's talk to this lady Velvet, that would be awesome! Finally, now we're getting somewhere! Seems bring drugged and kidnapped by you was the best thing that happened to me so far all day! <_laughs> 

<the cat tilts his head and grins a moment as his eyes glow and a shimmering rift opens in the air, with another a foot or so away>_ Oh, and as for your question, it depends on the nature of the enchantment. In mine, it's got a built-in safety feature...it simply won't close around an object by it's nature. The unicorn who gave me the ability ensured it worked that way because, and I quote,_ <he crosses his eyes and says in a mocking tone> _ "If I don't protect you from yourself, you'll probably cut your tail off in a week, you clumsy foolish feline.".

_<he laughs as he places a long piece of bread through the portal as the tip disappears and reappears out the other rift besides it. As the glow in his eyes fades slightly, the rift seals around the bread but refuses to close completely, leaving a clear gap of a claw width around the object as the bread moves freely. As the cat pushes the bread through the hole and catches it, the rifts instantly reseal and disappear as the glow fades completely> _

See? As long as something's there, the rift will remain forever...<_he leans in and whispers_>...and I can't cast another until it closes...

_<he sits back and smiles wide>_ So yeah, this Velvet character? Love to know more about her and her dimensional travels. Maybe she's been to my place? Why do portals work for her and not *me* here? So many questions y'know and I...



Silverthunder said:


> He suddenly jumped up from his seat with a wide smirk. "Well then, why don't we get right to it? You seem eager and I can go for a second snack!" He laughed again in a teasing manner.



_<the cat tries for a moment to object as he was actually now very eager to talk to this Velvet one, but his mind one again seemed to wander as he recalls his excitement at learning about your masseuse techniques. Looking at your muscular frame and toned body, he finds himself imagining the possibilities of massaging pleasure that could await him, from one so well trained at that! Ok, Velvet can wait a moment longer, there's not *that* much a rush to return to his home realm after all if he could get an awesome massage from this "lusty" zeer. The ring barely glows as the cat turns eagerly and leans against the table comfortably, propping his head in his paw as he wipes the sugars from his whiskers>_

Sounds like a great idea to me! I'd say lead on, but since I have no choice but to follow you, I guess that's pretty implied now, ain't it? <_he giggles and bats his eyes> _


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> He shifted over to the station with the rocket shells, examining them closely as he contemplated something.
> 
> "Very well. You may go now." He concluded curtly, then calming considerably. "But I would recommend you not visit Nowhere for next few days..."
> 
> ...


_The feline wasn't quite sure what else to say anyways. He wasn't quite sure where to take this...and it simply grew awkward quite fast.

At least, for the cat.

He nodded as they spoke, beginning to make his exit, seeing no further need to actually home back. Besides, he had his plans on what else he needed to do anyways, so it was safe to say his agenda was full._

"Right, I'll remember that," Mono said softly, making his leave with Squeakers quietly. Well, at least it didn't go as bad as he thought!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Gah~!" The passerby was soundly rebutted, being a kobold of some sort made it difficult to counter such a brutal and unforgiving attack.
> 
> "Ha!" The otter smiled. "Hey you're good at this, did you used to live in a ci-"
> 
> ...


Sabaku put up a hand towards Rikiti.  "It's okay.  I've got this.  Let the rest of the tour group watch."

His next comment was to the otter.  "If I screw this up, there's a slim crystal in one of the belt pouches you can use to get me back on my feet."

He then addressed the horse.  "It is what we are most famous for, yes.  If you truly knew that world, you'd know we're so used to fighting that we have handlers for some other things.  You've probably also heard of that one cat who lost out on the secrets of his kind by _not_ focusing on fighting."

He was sizing up the horse.  There was generally some type of horse where he went.  Overall, though?  There was so much variety that equines actually weren't all that frequent.  The one he knew best was a fiery steed... and the barbaric leathers of this horse didn't seem to match that.

"Hopefully living out here has not made you be like that cat.  Come on, large circle.  Larger!  At least one of my tricks has a bit of range to it, you'll want to see it and not get hit by it."


_((This ought to be good.  I will advise now in case it affects the horse's actions that Sabaku's got quite a bit in the two defense EVs, but his dominant one is actually Attack.))_


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Everyone thinks turtles have higher stamina, but eh, they don't. You just have to outlast them, and eventually they'll fall over." The hyena concluded.
> 
> The dog was still keeping it up, but his opponent was clearly losing the battle of stamina.


??? : ... Curious.

It asks back as it glances at the hyena. Its tail remains almost still, only slightly sways behind.

??? : The turtles have their shells as advantage against flank attacks. They could stay on the defense to outlast their opponents too, no ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat shakes his head exasperated, just looking at his paws and shrugging, then mimes rubbing a stone in his paw and holding it between them>_ Communicastones...you have rats maybe, birds, but you don't even have simple communicastones? Sheesh, I still can't get past that! Simple, easy, just speak and let the stone link to the one you want instantly anywhere...and yet it's all birds and rats and crap here in this place apparently? I'm starting to see why nobody seems to get along, you can't even talk to each other without a 3 day boat ride if the winds are too strong! <_he laughs and claps his paws together> _Ah well...get me home and I'll give you a dozen or so, you'll be like a god of chatter amongst your special friends. _<wink>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The zeer winced, watching in terror and trying not to look away as Mambi slid the breadstick through the portal. The process of the portal slowly closing in on it seemed to make him cringe the most, even if it was just a piece of bread. Despite the edges simply stopping around the object, Dom waved it away and shied away from it. 

"That- that's not cool!" He sputtered. "What if that was your hand you psychopath!?"

Clearly, he had a bit of a phobia, grousing at Mambi's response to his very reasonable not at all irrational fear of being cut in half by portals. Portiphobia was obviously the most rational phobia out there. 

"What do you mean 'let's talk to Lady Velvet'," He guffawed, shifting to a chuckle after the horrors of the portals, "You're the one that helped kidnapped her. You really think the Lady's gonna tell you anything you want to know after that? You better be one heck of a charmer, she might like your attitude, but I wouldn't push it when she gets back. She can be a real vindictive monster you know?"

"Ah-" He waved Mambi off. "Whatever, sides, you don't need any portals..." 

He chuckled and smirked sinisterly as he stood up. "Cus you're right where I want you!"

The zeer grabbed Mambi from the booth and held him in both arms with great ease, like carrying a cat belly up. Well, literally in this case. 

"Now, let's get to those blasted baths, get some oil, and loosen up those muscles! I can feel the tension all over you, you're like a damn rolly polly!" He laughed again. "When's the last time you had a full work up? You're not like those barbaric wrathites are you? You're supposed to have a massage at least once a week. I heard some of them, have never even had one! Crazy right? Guess dealing with one of them would be like massaging a brick..."


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 7, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _The feline wasn't quite sure what else to say anyways. He wasn't quite sure where to take this...and it simply grew awkward quite fast.
> 
> At least, for the cat.
> 
> ...



Marsqueek waved Mono off, virtually ignoring him as the rat began to plan his genocide and wholesale murder of everyone in Nowhere. The soldier from before kindly, though with a gruff demeanor, escorted Mono out of the bunker. 

After leaving, the other slaves were more at ease with him, and the feline was once again left to his own devices.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku put up a hand towards Rikiti.  "It's okay.  I've got this.  Let the rest of the tour group watch."
> 
> His next comment was to the otter.  "If I screw this up, there's a slim crystal in one of the belt pouches you can use to get me back on my feet."
> 
> ...



Rikiti covered his eyes and winced, terrified of what might happen. More nervous about what he expected to happen to Sabaku, having little faith in his tourists. 

The group of warriors and barbarians dressed like they were getting ready to raid a medieval village smiled toothy grins, and jumped excitedly. It seemed like they were extra eager to see what this was about, to see combat that was... different. 

The otter nodded nervously. 

"Tsch," The horse scoffed. "Yah yah, don't worry, I've got a healing potion if you need it."

The crowd was getting larger, as the larger it was, the more it attracted. People were giddy with anticipation, and even the horse looked a bit nervous and apprehensive, not knowing fully what to expect. 

He was nothing special, in fact, it would be like comparing a steak with an apple. He didn't appear to have any innate special attacks or abilities beyond training and experience in hand to hand combat. 

The horse took a deep breath, and the crowd went quiet. He lowered himself, and entered into a grappling fighting stance.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> ??? : ... Curious.
> 
> It asks back as it glances at the hyena. Its tail remains almost still, only slightly sways behind.
> 
> ??? : The turtles have their shells as advantage against flank attacks. They could stay on the defense to outlast their opponents too, no ?



"Sure, but even if he wanted to, he wouldn't. Just gives the attacker more time to figure out how to deal with him, if it were that kinda fight. But no one would play defensive like that in a sparring fight." He chuckled dismissively. 

The rock dog continued to smack the turtle, smashing into his face repeatedly. Gradually, the amphibian began to slow, looking as if in a daze as he tried to keep up. Eventually, he fell back onto his shell to a few light cheers and hurras from the crowd.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Rikiti covered his eyes and winced, terrified of what might happen. More nervous about what he expected to happen to Sabaku, having little faith in his tourists.
> 
> The group of warriors and barbarians dressed like they were getting ready to raid a medieval village smiled toothy grins, and jumped excitedly. It seemed like they were extra eager to see what this was about, to see combat that was... different.
> 
> ...


"Ah, so you are used to this."

Sabaku was a bit surprised this guy had healing potions ready.  He probably shouldn't have been, given what he had just been told.

_Hmmm,_ Sabaku thought.  _The typing is not obvious here.  He could be fairly normal like some of the cats and rats or the big glutton bear, or he could be a muscly combat type like monkeys and that one boxer I've encountered._

He noted the defensive stance and decided to have a little fun.  Though if this didn't have that much of an effect, only one of his other techniques would be much help.

Sabaku leapt at the horse.  As he did, he began somersaulting at high speeds.  He rolled like a buzzsaw deathball, aiming for the horse's head and chest.

_((Sabaku used Rollout!  Remember it's got a range of how many times it can hit.))_


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Marsqueek waved Mono off, virtually ignoring him as the rat began to plan his genocide and wholesale murder of everyone in Nowhere. The soldier from before kindly, though with a gruff demeanor, escorted Mono out of the bunker.
> 
> After leaving, the other slaves were more at ease with him, and the feline was once again left to his own devices.


_Mono was quite fine with the slightly gruff escort, and was even more relived to have been ignored. Such was his desire and intention in the first place. Though it would prove to be quite the bout of intel indeed. He needed to tell the captain about this, seeing as Marsqueek was literally beginning to plan the downfall of the whole area.

Seems now there was no time to lose.

Walking out calmly, the feline made his departure, swishing his tail slowly as he headed back to the city, intent on telling the kobold of the response that letter had elicited from the rat. After all, it felt more so like a moral obligation than a simple favor.

And besides people might die if he didn't. If he could prevent death, then that was his goal. If not. least he tried._


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ah, so you are used to this."
> 
> Sabaku was a bit surprised this guy had healing potions ready.  He probably shouldn't have been, given what he had just been told.
> 
> ...



The horse was shocked and surprised at the unique manuver, totally unprepared to defend against such a brutal opener. He held his arms up in a defensive stance, but there was no chance of staving off the move. 

It was super effective!

He flew backwards and tumbled to the ground, the wind knocked out of him completely. 

"Oooooh!" The crowd hooted and hollered, shouting things like 'one hitter quitter' and 'one jump chump' and things like that, to the expense of the horse. 

"You fight like a demon!" Someone commented.

"Is he one? Whose his god?" Another asked. 

"You should fight in the pits! Make a lot of money here!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 9, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Mono was quite fine with the slightly gruff escort, and was even more relived to have been ignored. Such was his desire and intention in the first place. Though it would prove to be quite the bout of intel indeed. He needed to tell the captain about this, seeing as Marsqueek was literally beginning to plan the downfall of the whole area.
> 
> Seems now there was no time to lose.
> 
> ...



A quick walk back to the city, and Mono arrived without delay to the shadow district, specifically the small plaza with the alchemists. They were busy selling their goods once more to a group of tourists, but Stella wasn't with them. Her shop just behind the busy stalls was still closed down for the evening. 

As he got closer, he could see through one of the windows that some of the shelves had fallen over, and quite a few of the glass containers had spilled out onto the floor. She was nowhere to be seen.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> A quick walk back to the city, and Mono arrived without delay to the shadow district, specifically the small plaza with the alchemists. They were busy selling their goods once more to a group of tourists, but Stella wasn't with them. Her shop just behind the busy stalls was still closed down for the evening.
> 
> As he got closer, he could see through one of the windows that some of the shelves had fallen over, and quite a few of the glass containers had spilled out onto the floor. She was nowhere to be seen.


_The feline went on back to the shop, hoping to encounter Stella once more, especially since he had some dire information for her. There wasn't a second to spare in all honesty, seeing as this was a matter of life or death for all of Nowhere.

But his worst fears had been confirmed.

He looked around in that area, peering through the windows, spotting nothing that could help him. Fallen over shelves and glass containers on the floor. Hopefully that wasn't a sign of a struggle...

He quickly sought to Squeakers for aid, wondering if the little squirrel might know a thing or two about her whereabouts. _

"Err....Squeakers, do you know where Stella might run off to? Any place at all?," Mono asked worriedly, hoping nothing bad had happened to her in the brief wake of his absence.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 9, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _The feline went on back to the shop, hoping to encounter Stella once more, especially since he had some dire information for her. There wasn't a second to spare in all honesty, seeing as this was a matter of life or death for all of Nowhere.
> 
> But his worst fears had been confirmed.
> 
> ...



Squeekers shrunk a little, giving Mono an apologetic look with his eyes. 

Fortunately, the snake from before had overheard him. He paused his attempt to make a sell to a customer, and glared over at Mono. 

"Well well, it ssseemss you've come back to causse more problemss? I don't know what you did, but the triadss came back and took her." He stated curtly to Mono, continuing to glare. "They didn't like you threatening them, and their bosss thinkss Ssstela hired you to do it."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Squeekers shrunk a little, giving Mono an apologetic look with his eyes.
> 
> Fortunately, the snake from before had overheard him. He paused his attempt to make a sell to a customer, and glared over at Mono.
> 
> "Well well, it ssseemss you've come back to causse more problemss? I don't know what you did, but the triadss came back and took her." He stated curtly to Mono, continuing to glare. "They didn't like you threatening them, and their bosss thinkss Ssstela hired you to do it."


_Mono sighed, patting his head gently. Least he tried, that's all that mattered.

He looked on over at the snake from earlier, tilting his head a bit as he heard the news. Realization turned swiftly into burning anger, though he didn't quite show it since he had calmed down on that road a little while back. Shaking his head, he looked at the merchant, hoping to get a little more information out of this mess of a situation._

"No...I didn't come back to cause any issues of the sorts. That was simply of my own volition....though...do you know where they took her? I really need to find her...the news I bear is quite urgent," the feline explained, looking away slightly from the glare, always being told never to hold the glare of another for too long.

"I'll be out of your hair soon, don't fret on that."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The horse was shocked and surprised at the unique manuver, totally unprepared to defend against such a brutal opener. He held his arms up in a defensive stance, but there was no chance of staving off the move.
> 
> It was super effective!
> 
> ...


_And that was my weakest actual attack move,_ Sabaku thought.

"I will consider it.  I still have the rest of the tour to go through, but I've definitely got places I'll want to check out afterwards and that pit seems like a good one."

Sabaku briefly considered telling the crowd to go easy on the horse - he WAS the recipient of a completely unexpected attack form after all - but it didn't seem appropriate to do it here.  He headed back to the tour group.

"Rikiti, you can uncover your eyes now."

_I'm liking this town already_, Sabaku thought to himself.


_((Okay, since it'll be a while before I can do the pit stuff, I'll spell out that his movelist is X-Scissor, Earthquake, Rollout, and Sunny Day.  That typelist... apparently it's at least equal affinity against everything and gives at least one super-effective against more than half the 'Mons.  Sunny Day's there to mitigate one of his harder counters of course.))_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "What do you mean 'let's talk to Lady Velvet'," He guffawed, shifting to a chuckle after the horrors of the portals, "You're the one that helped kidnapped her. You really think the Lady's gonna tell you anything you want to know after that? You better be one heck of a charmer, she might like your attitude, but I wouldn't push it when she gets back. She can be a real vindictive monster you know?"



_<the cat laughs even harder>_ YES, I know! It;s perfect!!! <_he tilts his head>_ Don't you get it? When I turned her over, I asked her if she knew how to help to get rid of me by directing me to portal knowledge. She sent me on some crazy quest, and I didn't know then what I know now...that *she* has the knowledge herself. Thank you for that by he way!

But don't you see?? I was literally about to start that pointless quest when I was nabbed by you folks!!! Who are delivering me right back to *her *so I'm *still *a pain in her butt until she fesses up!!! By sheer fate, her own lie is coming back to bite her on the ass, and she'll realize she HAS to tell the truth just to be rid of my annoying ass once and for all or she'll never truly be free of me! I told her she just had to help me and I'd be gone...and now she'll see I'm right! <_he giggles impishly> _

When she arrives and sees my smiling face again, she'll be so angry she'll BEG me to listen to her portal knowledge and throw me through the hole personally!!!_ <he starts laughing to himself and rubbing his paws together as you realize the sheer devious simplicity of his plan might actually work...>_



Silverthunder said:


> _"Ah-" He waved Mambi off. "Whatever, sides, you don't need any portals..."
> 
> He chuckled and smirked sinisterly as he stood up. "Cus you're right where I want you!"
> 
> ...



_<The cat lifts his head lazily to reply as he's draped over you> _Me? Oh, it's been a while...back at the den our resident masseuse is usually quite busy with the other demon staff, and while she's quote lovely and talented in many ways, sadly she's a little frail and her massages are more like...soothing rubs, if you know what I mean? Well meaning and quite nice, but not exactly relieving of deep tensions in the muscles sadly. One time after too much catnip, I was soaring and asked Nizerich to try giving me a deep tissue working over on the legs and back...and was in traction for 2 months as that demon's massive fingers cracked my poor bones like they were kindling!!! <_he shudders and winces at that one_> Took Natasha 8 rounds of healing spells and training to recover from *that* mistake! Poor softie...he felt so bad over the accident.

_<he sighs and exhales deeply relaxing over you as you carry him to his unknown destination_> You though? You can do whatever you want...what better way to wait for someone to chew me out than to be pampered by the very one that's responsible for it. _<he chuckles softly with false confidence, still unaware of your devious plans...>_


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 11, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Mono sighed, patting his head gently. Least he tried, that's all that mattered.
> 
> He looked on over at the snake from earlier, tilting his head a bit as he heard the news. Realization turned swiftly into burning anger, though he didn't quite show it since he had calmed down on that road a little while back. Shaking his head, he looked at the merchant, hoping to get a little more information out of this mess of a situation._
> 
> ...



The snake was somewhat surprised at Mono's reply. 

"Ssory for my indignation..." He apologized regretfully, clearly frustrated with the situation himself. "If they haven't thrown her into the ocean, they'll be interrogating her to find where sshe hass all of her coin sstashed. Once they're done with her, they'll execute her and claim her sshop for themsselvess to ssell for more coin. Probably holding her ssomwhere underground within the warrenss beneath the city. Where exactly, I don't know..." 

Squeekers perked up, letting out his mechanical chittering as he scrambled around Mono's shoulders excitedly. 

"Not that they would allow any none rodentss into the warrenss, let alone a feline." He concluded.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _And that was my weakest actual attack move,_ Sabaku thought.
> 
> "I will consider it.  I still have the rest of the tour to go through, but I've definitely got places I'll want to check out afterwards and that pit seems like a good one."
> 
> ...



"Ey, get back here when your done then!" Someone shouted. 

"It's rare we get an actual warrior tourist!" Another chuckled as they all seemed disappointed to let Sabaku go so easily. 

Rikiti breathed a sigh of relief and drooped, having the mental energy sapped out of him from watching the encounter, or rather, trying not to out of terror of losing one of his charges so soon into the tour, or at all.

"Y- yes... that- that is... good idea..." He replied, slowly ushering the group to continue forward.

The otter had his camera up, taking a picture of Sabaku with a smile, the group of wrathites in the background watching him leave. 

"I got a great picture of your fight, wanna see!?" The otter asked excitedly, showing Sabaku regardless. 

He had gotten a series of photos just as Sabaku was smashing into the horse knocking him back, showing both of them in the air.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The snake was somewhat surprised at Mono's reply.
> 
> "Ssory for my indignation..." He apologized regretfully, clearly frustrated with the situation himself. "If they haven't thrown her into the ocean, they'll be interrogating her to find where sshe hass all of her coin sstashed. Once they're done with her, they'll execute her and claim her sshop for themsselvess to ssell for more coin. Probably holding her ssomwhere underground within the warrenss beneath the city. Where exactly, I don't know..."
> 
> ...


_It was true. In that short span of meeting Stella, he had grown rather happy with her presence. Already, he was set to destroy and utterly assimilate anyone who would bring her harm._

"That's no trouble at all. I deserved that for my earlier comment to you..," Mono admitted, rubbing the back of his neck nervously. "I understand...so somewhere underground then....alright, I'll keep that in mind. You have my thanks sir," the feline said, his ears perking as he looked over at Squeakers, tilting his head a bit.

"Ah, you don't have to worry about that bit. We'll simply let ourselves in," the cat concluded, looking over at the skittering squirrel on his shoulder. "What's up pal? Do you know where they might be keeping her or something? You can lead the way if you do!"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ey, get back here when your done then!" Someone shouted.
> 
> "It's rare we get an actual warrior tourist!" Another chuckled as they all seemed disappointed to let Sabaku go so easily.
> 
> ...


"You do take great pictures.  Wow.  I wish there were photographers with your skill back home."

Sabaku did lament the lack of good photographers.

Now where was the tour going next?


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 12, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _It was true. In that short span of meeting Stella, he had grown rather happy with her presence. Already, he was set to destroy and utterly assimilate anyone who would bring her harm._
> 
> "That's no trouble at all. I deserved that for my earlier comment to you..," Mono admitted, rubbing the back of his neck nervously. "I understand...so somewhere underground then....alright, I'll keep that in mind. You have my thanks sir," the feline said, his ears perking as he looked over at Squeakers, tilting his head a bit.
> 
> "Ah, you don't have to worry about that bit. We'll simply let ourselves in," the cat concluded, looking over at the skittering squirrel on his shoulder. "What's up pal? Do you know where they might be keeping her or something? You can lead the way if you do!"



"Jusst... pleass, don't hurt the ratss without hornss..." The snake replied, concerned. "They are jusst sslavess..." 

Squeekers nodded quickly and leapt off Mono's shoulder, running around in circles excitedly with some clear goal in mind and repeatedly tugging on Mono's leg to indicate it was quite important. Hopefully, that implied he knew where to go, or at least where to start. 

A few of the other alchemist overheard the conversation, eavesdropping as it was, and hurried over almost panicked. 

"W- wait, you're not actually going to try and break into the warrens are you?" A black crow creature in robes asked. "That's suicide you know, it'll be crawling with rodents the moment you start making a ruckus!" 

A bulldog nodded quickly in agreement. "Rodents are expert tunnel fighters, it's their bread and butter. It's foolish to go in unprepared, you don't even know what you're up against do you?"

"Fail to plan, plan to fail." The bird agreed. 

"There iss not much time..." The snake replied to them, clearly frustrated. "They will not keep Sstella long enough for him to make a plan."


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You do take great pictures.  Wow.  I wish there were photographers with your skill back home."
> 
> Sabaku did lament the lack of good photographers.
> 
> Now where was the tour going next?



At that point, Rikiti was all to eager to leave the wrath district, even forgoing the rest of the rout through its length in order to avoid any more challengers to Sabaku, and there were more...

The wrathites spotted him quickly as they passed, the group from before trailing behind them to comment on the best way to beat him and what his 'stats' were, whatever that meant. That only attracted more, curious to see what all the hubbub was about. 

Fortunately, they made it out onto the main street running from the port, all the way up to the top of the city hill, which itself was lined with busy and bustling store fronts. 

"Yes! Finally! This, is gear row! Best place to buy affordable trinkets, clothing, and yes, even weapons! You can find all things here that one might need for adventuring and exploration, or just to take home for souvenirs!" He explained.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Jusst... pleass, don't hurt the ratss without hornss..." The snake replied, concerned. "They are jusst sslavess..."
> 
> Squeekers nodded quickly and leapt off Mono's shoulder, running around in circles excitedly with some clear goal in mind and repeatedly tugging on Mono's leg to indicate it was quite important. Hopefully, that implied he knew where to go, or at least where to start.
> 
> ...


_Mono cleared his throat, clearly in no mood to hear panic. He didn't care what the odds were. He only had one core objective in mind, and that was to rescue her, no matter the cost. His soul burned with a fury for not expecting such a thing, and his mind was going ballistic with how he was going to torment them.

He decided then and there...

He would go full berserk on them. No questions asked.

As soon as he would enter, it would be carnage, sheer violence would paint those tunnels, and he didn't mind how many there were, nor their skill level. It would take something along the lines of subhuman proportions to stop the assassin at this rate. it only goes to show..

*Never anger one.*_

"I understand your concerns, though I'm kinda empty on plans. My only plan....is right with me," the feline uttered coldly, patting his blade as he looked to Squeakers, nodding slowly. He had already made up his mind, and there was virtually nothing that could actually make him think otherwise. Once he went in there, it would be a collage of gore and mess, with no mercy being shown.

Except the innocents. Had to spare them.

_Nodding, he followed Squeakers, prepared to die or receive injury of any sort.

This was a fight that wouldn't be battled in the shadows. Up close and personal, vengeance incarnate, and a storm was brewing over the horizon...

Wearing a burgundy cardigan and wielding a black katana, dark as the night itself..._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> At that point, Rikiti was all to eager to leave the wrath district, even forgoing the rest of the rout through its length in order to avoid any more challengers to Sabaku, and there were more...
> 
> The wrathites spotted him quickly as they passed, the group from before trailing behind them to comment on the best way to beat him and what his 'stats' were, whatever that meant. That only attracted more, curious to see what all the hubbub was about.
> 
> ...


Gear, huh?  Sabaku did have a taste for good gear.  He knew his worksite insisted he wear hard cats and metal claw tips, and then there was his odd fashion sense...

Weapons were not his thing.  He was so used to using his claws that a weapon might have actually been awkward.  Clothing he was set on, though a good scarf did seem like an interesting option.

Trinkets seemed more his thing.  Not just as souvenirs.  He knew sometimes that trinkets had power.  He wanted to see what kind of power.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 15, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Mono cleared his throat, clearly in no mood to hear panic. He didn't care what the odds were. He only had one core objective in mind, and that was to rescue her, no matter the cost. His soul burned with a fury for not expecting such a thing, and his mind was going ballistic with how he was going to torment them.
> 
> He decided then and there...
> 
> ...



The snake couldn't hide his smirk, clearly supportive of Mono's particular style and approach. "Bring her here when sshe'ss freed, we'll devisse a plan to get her out of Nowhere." 

The other shadow worshippers were apprehensive, not accustomed to supporting such overt aggression. That, and they seemed the type more interested in wasting time planning than actually putting things in to action. 

"Well," The dog replied nervously, "If you're going to do things that way, at leas take some of my combat potions-" 

Before Mono could respond, Squeakers leapt from Mono's shoulder and onto the ground, running in circles chittering for a moment before charging off down the street. The machine only barely glanced back to make sure the feline was following.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Gear, huh?  Sabaku did have a taste for good gear.  He knew his worksite insisted he wear hard cats and metal claw tips, and then there was his odd fashion sense...
> 
> Weapons were not his thing.  He was so used to using his claws that a weapon might have actually been awkward.  Clothing he was set on, though a good scarf did seem like an interesting option.
> 
> Trinkets seemed more his thing.  Not just as souvenirs.  He knew sometimes that trinkets had power.  He wanted to see what kind of power.



The following wrathites disappeared before they even set foot out onto the street, like there was a sort of social barrier that made them disgusted to even touch the brick lining the roads in that section of town. 

"Yes! Even rifles and swords, all things one might need, along with normal traveling clothes fit for lordly nobles!" Rikiti explained to someone. "Everyone please investigate these amazing shop places! Every shop on Gear Street has agreed to accept foreign currency and trade. We continue to next stop in thirty minutes."


Closest to them, as it just so happened, were several stores that might have been of interest to Sabaku just a skip across the street. One looked like a fancy jewelry store, the shining stones glistening in the windows, while a brutish looking hulk of a dog stood guard. Another was some tool shop, not simply for maintenance or the like, but they displayed a set of spelunking gear in the window. And, right next to that, a... somewhat darker place that looked like it belonged back in the shadow district, some kind of antique store or maybe a pawn shop with all sorts of exotic and random things crowding its dimly lit interior.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 15, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The snake couldn't hide his smirk, clearly supportive of Mono's particular style and approach. "Bring her here when sshe'ss freed, we'll devisse a plan to get her out of Nowhere."
> 
> The other shadow worshippers were apprehensive, not accustomed to supporting such overt aggression. That, and they seemed the type more interested in wasting time planning than actually putting things in to action.
> 
> ...


_It was good that someone approved of his plan to simply charge them all down, and the feline held nothing back when it came to being out in the open too. He would fight like his life depended on it, though this time, he wasn't battling for his own life.

He was fighting to save a friend's._

"I...," the cat started, tilting his head as the little mechanical squirrel hopped off his shoulder, thundering down the street with only a glance to spare.

*Seems he was eager too.*

_Wasting no time, Mono hastily bade the three farewell before setting off, steeling his nerves for what he was about to do. Granted, it wasn't the safest of plans, and it was a far cry from stealth, but at least in this phase, he could let out all the combat aggression he so chose.

His goal was to save Stella, no matter the cost, nor the price. One way in, one way out._


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 15, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _It was good that someone approved of his plan to simply charge them all down, and the feline held nothing back when it came to being out in the open too. He would fight like his life depended on it, though this time, he wasn't battling for his own life.
> 
> He was fighting to save a friend's._
> 
> ...



The squirrel barreled down the street like a creature struck with rabies, darting back and forth and charging towards anyone that even dared get in its way. He took Mono down to the main street, then across the bay to a disgusting smelling place filled with fetid growths and diseased rotting people.

Another sudden turn, and they were in an alleyway with fleshy green tendrils hanging from the walls and rooves. The squirrel stopped at a sewer cover...

Completely in vane, the little machine tried to pry it open.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The squirrel barreled down the street like a creature struck with rabies, darting back and forth and charging towards anyone that even dared get in its way. He took Mono down to the main street, then across the bay to a disgusting smelling place filled with fetid growths and diseased rotting people.
> 
> Another sudden turn, and they were in an alleyway with fleshy green tendrils hanging from the walls and rooves. The squirrel stopped at a sewer cover...
> 
> Completely in vane, the little machine tried to pry it open.


_Mono followed closely behind, making sure to weave around anyone who might be in the way at all, avoiding a direct collision with anyone. Not that it would make them stumble due to his small size, though it would definitely send him flying for sure.

Still, he had to keep going, though thankfully, being so short offered a window, seeing as he could duck and dodge his way clearly though any crowd, or anyone in the way. Once he finally stopped, he glanced over at the little squirrel, looking down at the sewage drain.

Well, vendetta was never going to be clean, was it?

He bent down, lifting the cover, glancing over at the little mechanical squirrel, asking all but one question._

"Are you ready small fella? Once you follow me down here....there's no going back. Are you completely alright with that?...," Mono asked, wanting to sure his friend would be safe, and didn't want to cause harm in any way.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The following wrathites disappeared before they even set foot out onto the street, like there was a sort of social barrier that made them disgusted to even touch the brick lining the roads in that section of town.
> 
> "Yes! Even rifles and swords, all things one might need, along with normal traveling clothes fit for lordly nobles!" Rikiti explained to someone. "Everyone please investigate these amazing shop places! Every shop on Gear Street has agreed to accept foreign currency and trade. We continue to next stop in thirty minutes."
> 
> ...


Spelunking gear reminded him too much of his job.  This was supposed to be a vacation.  The jewelry and antique stores did interest him though.  He pondered what to go with.

When he thought about it, most of the jewels he knew where actually of a mutative nature.  He'd seen a few of his friends handle the stones and then suddenly turn into something mightier.  But the truth of it is, it was rare and very, very specific to certain creatures.  He was under no risk.

But again, he wanted something new.

He decided to head into the antique store or pawn shop, as these were _definitely_ not common where he came from. The dim light wasn't a shock - he'd seen darker tunnels.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 17, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Mono followed closely behind, making sure to weave around anyone who might be in the way at all, avoiding a direct collision with anyone. Not that it would make them stumble due to his small size, though it would definitely send him flying for sure.
> 
> Still, he had to keep going, though thankfully, being so short offered a window, seeing as he could duck and dodge his way clearly though any crowd, or anyone in the way. Once he finally stopped, he glanced over at the little squirrel, looking down at the sewage drain.
> 
> ...



The squirrel paused, looking up at Mono. It stood up straight, and gave him what it could to show off a 'serious' expression with its eyes, then rendered a tiny little salute to indicate he was indeed ready to do or die...

The misty heat from the underground blasted up at Mono's face as he opened the metal cover. There was a faint glowing light somewhere below, the entrance dropping down into an alcove at the side of a corridor of slimy bricks. Dirty light bulbs lit the interior with a dim glow. 

Taking the initiative, the squirrel jumped down before Mono and smacked into the stone floor below, dazing him for a moment before he came back to, looking up at Mono and the moss covered ladder connecting the portal above with the floor below.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Spelunking gear reminded him too much of his job.  This was supposed to be a vacation.  The jewelry and antique stores did interest him though.  He pondered what to go with.
> 
> When he thought about it, most of the jewels he knew where actually of a mutative nature.  He'd seen a few of his friends handle the stones and then suddenly turn into something mightier.  But the truth of it is, it was rare and very, very specific to certain creatures.  He was under no risk.
> 
> ...



The otter followed behind him, snapping pictures as they entered the store. Knicknacks of all nature crowded the interior, to such a point it was difficult to tell what was a single object and which was multiple, hanging from hooks and spilling over shelves in a chaotically organized fashion. While physically stuffed to the gills with odds and ends, overflowing on most if not all surfaces, nothing had fallen onto the floors, and narrow walkways were remarkably clean and well kept. 

"Well well, I welcome you two wide eyed travelers to my abode..." A voice whispered to them from the back of the store, somehow sounding all around them at once. 

Behind them, a figure rose from a black and purple ethereal portal on the ground, the mass a glob at first, before coalescing into a rather short stubby creature... hidden under robes. Two giant spikes, or perhaps ears, stuck out of either side of its top, while bright red eyes glowed out from under the secretive wrappings. 

"Please, have a look around..." The apparently _gregarious _creature gave a short bow in the way it could, given its stature. To Sabaku, there was something familiar about the creature nagging in the back of his mind.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The squirrel paused, looking up at Mono. It stood up straight, and gave him what it could to show off a 'serious' expression with its eyes, then rendered a tiny little salute to indicate he was indeed ready to do or die...
> 
> The misty heat from the underground blasted up at Mono's face as he opened the metal cover. There was a faint glowing light somewhere below, the entrance dropping down into an alcove at the side of a corridor of slimy bricks. Dirty light bulbs lit the interior with a dim glow.
> 
> Taking the initiative, the squirrel jumped down before Mono and smacked into the stone floor below, dazing him for a moment before he came back to, looking up at Mono and the moss covered ladder connecting the portal above with the floor below.


_The feline smiled warmly, wholly honored by the sight of things. Granted, he was worried for his friend, because at this rate, he was bound to go into a berserk state once he made it. Safe to say, his friend was fully on board with this whole thing.

Once they were safely inside, he hopped down as well, sighing a bit as he slowly accepted the anger that was consuming him. Once that face full of heat greeted him, he decided....it was time to stop holding back.

Time to stop hiding who he was.

He climbed down where the squirrel had hopped on to, ready to embrace his darker side as he made it to the mechanical critter, clearing his throat as he steeled himself for what was to come._

"Alright....let's do this.."


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 17, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _The feline smiled warmly, wholly honored by the sight of things. Granted, he was worried for his friend, because at this rate, he was bound to go into a berserk state once he made it. Safe to say, his friend was fully on board with this whole thing.
> 
> Once they were safely inside, he hopped down as well, sighing a bit as he slowly accepted the anger that was consuming him. Once that face full of heat greeted him, he decided....it was time to stop holding back.
> 
> ...



It was quiet... only the sound of dripping water from the intense moisture and the metallic pattering of tiny mechanical paws echoing in the labyrinthian corridors. For his part, Squeekers still seemed to be on the trail of their target, or at the very least, still had an idea where she might be. 

A large metal door ahead of them creaked open as two small rats tiredly trundled out, wearing torn grey tabards and covered in muddy grime, likely from digging. 

One of them glanced up, noticing Mono approaching and jumped in surprise, causing the other to fall over as well. It looked around in a panic, the slave rat trying to think of what it was supposed to do in the face of a trespasser with a weapon.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> It was quiet... only the sound of dripping water from the intense moisture and the metallic pattering of tiny mechanical paws echoing in the labyrinthian corridors. For his part, Squeekers still seemed to be on the trail of their target, or at the very least, still had an idea where she might be.
> 
> A large metal door ahead of them creaked open as two small rats tiredly trundled out, wearing torn grey tabards and covered in muddy grime, likely from digging.
> 
> One of them glanced up, noticing Mono approaching and jumped in surprise, causing the other to fall over as well. It looked around in a panic, the slave rat trying to think of what it was supposed to do in the face of a trespasser with a weapon.


_The closer the feline got, the angrier he became at the sight of the slave rats. He wasn't angry at them, but more so at the fact that they were slaves, furious about those who dared to capture them.

It made his blood come to a boil. It set his soul ablaze with purpose. It righted his fury beyond normal means.

*He was mad now.*

He simply walked past them, for they weren't his intended target. In his fury, he finally revealed whom he really was, up under all his disguises, under all his little fake forms.

*The Phantom Assassin.*

His fur was a stunning frost white, his eyes of silver blazes of fury. His hair was that of silver and red, both equal in proportions. That flowing burgundy cardigan still stood, yet wrath danced about in his eyes as he gripped that black katana, of which was starting to emit a shadowy energy._

"Where......is Stella...," Mono asked calmly to the slave rats, wanting to be gentle in his tone before going all out.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The otter followed behind him, snapping pictures as they entered the store. Knicknacks of all nature crowded the interior, to such a point it was difficult to tell what was a single object and which was multiple, hanging from hooks and spilling over shelves in a chaotically organized fashion. While physically stuffed to the gills with odds and ends, overflowing on most if not all surfaces, nothing had fallen onto the floors, and narrow walkways were remarkably clean and well kept.
> 
> "Well well, I welcome you two wide eyed travelers to my abode..." A voice whispered to them from the back of the store, somehow sounding all around them at once.
> 
> ...


Sabaku had a look around.  It was so difficult where to begin in all of the chaos.  Especially with the oddly familiar presence.

He actually started with a shelf just below eye level, even though the items on it reached above his eyes a little.  He had to carefully sort through in order to not drop anything on the floor.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 20, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _The closer the feline got, the angrier he became at the sight of the slave rats. He wasn't angry at them, but more so at the fact that they were slaves, furious about those who dared to capture them.
> 
> It made his blood come to a boil. It set his soul ablaze with purpose. It righted his fury beyond normal means.
> 
> ...



The slaves cowered in fear, clearly not wanting to get involved in whatever was going on. That is, until another group rounded the corner... 

It was a small team of rats, slightly better dressed as they carried weapons and small crates of random things. Behind them, was a much larger, fatter rodent creature in padded armor with a polearm, smacking the rats in front of him. At the end of the weapon was a spiked collar, a people catcher, meant to snap around the neck like an animal. He had a pair of stubby horns on the top of his head, quite at odds with the other hornless rats. 

One of the slaves dropped his crate when he noticed Mono. 

"What the-" The packmaster guffawed, smacking the rat in the head before he noticed the feline ahead of them. "What is stupid cat doing here!? Take wrong turn in alley!?" 

He laughed, prompting the others to give nervous laughs. "First to kill this cat thing and bring me tail gets extra fooooood!" 

The dozen slave rats in the hall brandished claws and gnashed teeth, confident in their numbers and wanting to please their master for a little extra food, charged at Mono with reckless disregard for their own lives like desperate animals.


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku had a look around.  It was so difficult where to begin in all of the chaos.  Especially with the oddly familiar presence.
> 
> He actually started with a shelf just below eye level, even though the items on it reached above his eyes a little.  He had to carefully sort through in order to not drop anything on the floor.



It was truley a random assortment, with the ghostly presence of the creature lurking about the shop not making the experience any easier.

The things were old, and even someone without any special abilities could feel their history radiating from their surface. One shelf contained little figurines, soldiers, with worn paint and pointy musket rifles slung over their shoulders. There was an inspiring appeal to them.

On a table beside them were a collection of dusty tomes, containing stone tablets as their pages, with geometric shapes and sharp designs crisscrossing its bronze covers. Each one had the angular depiction of different monstrous creatures surrounded by the intricate geomantic patterns. One even looked like a ferocious angular version of Sabaku himself... 

Towards the back by the shopkeep's counter, hanging overhead, a number of dolls might have caught Sabaku's attention as well. Plushies! Nothing potentially sinister or crazy about them at first glance. They were stuffed animals of local animals, mostly insect looking things made to look cuter than they probably were, like a giant flying ant plush, and a long cuddly centipede plush with distinct yellow and purple markings. 

The otter behind Sabaku tried desperately to remain as close to the center of the isle as possible, trying not to bump into anything, far more unnecessarily cautious than the much bulkier spikey armadillo in front of him.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The slaves cowered in fear, clearly not wanting to get involved in whatever was going on. That is, until another group rounded the corner...
> 
> It was a small team of rats, slightly better dressed as they carried weapons and small crates of random things. Behind them, was a much larger, fatter rodent creature in padded armor with a polearm, smacking the rats in front of him. At the end of the weapon was a spiked collar, a people catcher, meant to snap around the neck like an animal. He had a pair of stubby horns on the top of his head, quite at odds with the other hornless rats.
> 
> ...


_Possibly one of the worst move is to charge a monster while he's at his angriest point, yet....they did.

Safe to say, it would be a bloodbath. 

He didn't even get the chance to ask anything further, and watched as the majority of the slaves charged him down. He glanced down at Squeakers for a brief moment, putting up one finger as a sign to wait right here. Then...

*He got to business.*

As much as he didn't want to strike them down, he had no choice. He was fighting to save someone after all, so there was no pulling his punches. Those silver eyes briefly flashed for a bit as he suddenly charged forward, blade grasped tightly in one paw, his eyes darting around to observe the many rats that sprinted at him like mindless zombies. His deft bladework was not to be trifled with, one slash after another, dodge, repeat. Sure, it didn't matter if he got clawed or bitten several times, as anger and adrenaline served as his coat of armor, and right now, his fury was his blade, and nothing would stand in his way.

Luckily for the rats, he was attacking them with a sheathed blade....so nobody was being cut, just brutally hammered with a wooden scabbard. The white feline's graceful combat made it look as if he danced through th vast majority, striking with such deft and precise hits, yet not aiming to kill a single one.

One he was sure he smashed the last one right in the stomach, he stood back up, not even wincing him his bites or claw marks. One thing was on his mind, and one thing only.

*To save Stella at all costs.*_


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 22, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Possibly one of the worst move is to charge a monster while he's at his angriest point, yet....they did.
> 
> Safe to say, it would be a bloodbath.
> 
> ...



The slave rats went down like sacks of potatoes, smacking into the brick walls and floors and falling over one another at each blunt but heavy strike from Mono's weapon. They weren't much for complex combat, only trying to bite, scratch, and rip with their own claws and teeth, as most didn't have anything in the way of an actual weapon. 

A few in the back tried to get away once they realized they were outmatched, having no real incentive to stay and fight a losing battle, but that only made them an easier target!

The packmaster in the back growled in frustration as all his slaves fell or tried to run, shouting at them and waving his thing-catcher polearm at them in a menacing manner. 

"Stupid stupid pinkies!" He shouted at them as Mono finished. "Fight harder!!"

Eye and whiskers twitching, the rat with the stubby horns turned and ran once he realized Mono wasn't going to be stopped by cannon fodder, cursing as he turned back around the corner. 

"Stupid cat!! I skin you alive and use fur as funny hat!!" He shouted back at Mono as he ran with his tail between his legs.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 23, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> It was truley a random assortment, with the ghostly presence of the creature lurking about the shop not making the experience any easier.
> 
> The things were old, and even someone without any special abilities could feel their history radiating from their surface. One shelf contained little figurines, soldiers, with worn paint and pointy musket rifles slung over their shoulders. There was an inspiring appeal to them.
> 
> ...


Plushies were actually kind of a common thing back home.  He never had any, of course, because he once accidentally tore up a large one due to a nightmare he had.  He didn't want that happening to one of these.

The tomes... it was amazing to see stone tablets as pages.  And the designs... he had heard stories of beings who commanded creatures and could call on them without carrying around energy prisons everywhere.  Could the geomantic patterns have something to do with the calling method?  He would have to ponder this another time... especially since one of them looked kinda like him.  If there were page numbers, he noted them.... and just in case he'd added it up, he tried looking up an entry 25 pages later than the one that looked like him.  His suspicions would have been confirmed if the one 25 pages later turned out to be a large cat.

Regardless, though, he was most interested in the figurines.  The rifles especially.  He had seen cannons and guns, but they were always attached to creatures and acted as if they were meant to be there.  They also fired very different projectiles.  Seeing a depiction of someone actually carrying a firearm... that was new to him.  This was the kind of stuff he sought.

He carefully lifted a couple of the figurines and brought them to whatever passed for a front counter.


_((Sandslash is #28 on the original 'Dex.  25 pages later would be #53... Persian.))_


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ((Sandslash is #28 on the original 'Dex. 25 pages later would be #53... Persian.))


(ha lol, I figured as much!)



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Plushies were actually kind of a common thing back home. He never had any, of course, because he once accidentally tore up a large one due to a nightmare he had. He didn't want that happening to one of these.
> 
> The tomes... it was amazing to see stone tablets as pages. And the designs... he had heard stories of beings who commanded creatures and could call on them without carrying around energy prisons everywhere. Could the geomantic patterns have something to do with the calling method? He would have to ponder this another time... especially since one of them looked kinda like him. If there were page numbers, he noted them.... and just in case he'd added it up, he tried looking up an entry 25 pages later than the one that looked like him. His suspicions would have been confirmed if the one 25 pages later turned out to be a large cat.
> 
> ...



Sabaku's intuition was absolutely correct, as he flipped through the stone pages carved with the strange sharp angled runic designs, as right after his page there were six pages in a row of smaller to larger spiky almost dinosaur like creatures in sinister front facing poses. Then, just before the last few turns a very peculiar but somehow distinct horseshoe shaped thing with eyes and a nose, followed by a group of three together on the next. 

The feline on the last page was depicted as a regal and dominating creature in its image. 

"Oh hey, that kinda looks like you on the cover!" The otter mused, taking a picture of the tome as Sabaku held it in his claws. 

The figurines, once he moved on to them, seemed almost stoic, heroic even in their pose. They were a little heavier than expected, apparently cast from brass before being painted over, making it difficult for the paint to stay on. 

At the front, the pudgy literally round creature in the robe greeted him with gleeful giant red eyes, and his spike like ears poking out from the hood, mouth hidden, but no less obvious in his satisfaction at making even the smallest sales. 

"A good pick! Nice to have mementos of such caliber going back home," The creature stated as he gently took the figurines to wrap. "And few creatures like us have ever even seen such a creature bearing such a tool. A fantastic conversation starter from a land that works very differently from our own."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 24, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (ha lol, I figured as much!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"It does look like me," Sabaku told the otter, "because I recognize these creatures.  They're from my land."

Sabaku laid eyes on the shopkeeper.

"As is, it seems, the shopkeeper."

Sabaku put his payment out.

"It certainly would answer the question I had about the tome with the stone pages.  There have been many... variations of us.  If you're the one I think you are... was it an ancient cord that brought you to this path?  Or were you cast upon another?  Either one would... definitely explain your affinity to this shop."

_((Okay, so after thinking about it, my guess for "who's that Pokemon?" is Gengar.  He was one of the trade-to-evolve ones of the first generation.  In the games that don't have trading but have his line, there's a special Link Cable or Linking Cord item that is used in the evolution - and yeah it looks like the old Game Boy link cable.))_


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It does look like me," Sabaku told the otter, "because I recognize these creatures.  They're from my land."
> 
> Sabaku laid eyes on the shopkeeper.
> 
> ...



The ghostly monster shrugged. "I don't really know, it was a strange experience, like traveling through a straw. I don't remember anything before that. But once I arrived, I was immediately enslaved... I was forced to fight for them, but this is Tartarus!" He laughed. 

"And when I was defeated, the attacker went for my master, leaving me for dead. And here I am." He gave a slight bow. "Though, I caution you... there are those in Tartarus that are familiar with our kind, and actively hunt to enslave us. I suppose it's no different than other races here, but we have quite the weakness... these damnable prison spheres..."

The Gengar accepted Sabaku's payment with much less fuss than the others. "Maybe someday I'll find my home, but I quite like it here."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 26, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The ghostly monster shrugged. "I don't really know, it was a strange experience, like traveling through a straw. I don't remember anything before that. But once I arrived, I was immediately enslaved... I was forced to fight for them, but this is Tartarus!" He laughed.
> 
> "And when I was defeated, the attacker went for my master, leaving me for dead. And here I am." He gave a slight bow. "Though, I caution you... there are those in Tartarus that are familiar with our kind, and actively hunt to enslave us. I suppose it's no different than other races here, but we have quite the weakness... these damnable prison spheres..."
> 
> The Gengar accepted Sabaku's payment with much less fuss than the others. "Maybe someday I'll find my home, but I quite like it here."


Sabaku suddenly shuddered.  The energy prisons were _here_ too?

"Thank you for the warning."

He then turned to the otter.

"Remember when I was talking about the energy prisons before?  That's what he means by the prison spheres.  He's referring to their shape... I refer to the way they work.  Imagine if you suddenly stopped being solid.  Now imagine your un-solid form was being sucked into a small area the size of a closed fist.  When you're not solid, you don't have the benefits of being able to do much, not even rest.  You're just.... stuck.  Isolated.  It's... I've been through the experience.  It's easily the scariest experience I've had in my life.  I actually tried to fight it when someone put me in one of those prisons - as if you're fast enough and have the will and energy, you can break out of it while you're being put in.  But once it locks... that's it.  You're theirs."

Sabaku took a deep breath.

"And to think, some in our world are so reliant on trapping us that way, making us do their bidding... that they made a way to heal us in it.  For me it feels like burning - others have described it as a jolt, but I basically don't feel jolts.  They made variants of the prisons that made trapping certain types of us easier.  There's even the occasional story that goes around of a _completely inescapable_ version.  It doesn't keep me up at night as much as it used to, but it's still horrifying to consider."

Sabaku now looked at the shopkeeper.

"Despite the circumstances, I'm glad you found some liberty from that life."


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku suddenly shuddered.  The energy prisons were _here_ too?
> 
> "Thank you for the warning."
> 
> ...



"That- that's horrible!" The otter shivered, looking around as if expecting to see what they were explaining nearby. "They- they have things like that here!? You could just- end up in a giant round prison like a- a living statue!? Is it like a slavery thing, like a- a slave collar?"

"You don't need to fear it friend." The shopkeeper replied to the otter, not quite correcting his assumptions though. "Our kind are a... different breed. Gods, immortals, mortals, demons, fiends... and, monsters."

"Thank you," The ghostly creature bowed to Sabaku. "Enjoy your visit! And don't fret too much. All creatures here in Tartarus face similar dangers! Consider it... pros and cons if you will. Just keep your eyes open..." 

Outside, Rikiti was calling out to the group to assemble, standing out in the street and flailing his arms to get everyone's attention. It didn't seem to be working particularly well, but eventually everyone would probably show up.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "That- that's horrible!" The otter shivered, looking around as if expecting to see what they were explaining nearby. "They- they have things like that here!? You could just- end up in a giant round prison like a- a living statue!? Is it like a slavery thing, like a- a slave collar?"
> 
> "You don't need to fear it friend." The shopkeeper replied to the otter, not quite correcting his assumptions though. "Our kind are a... different breed. Gods, immortals, mortals, demons, fiends... and, monsters."
> 
> ...


"I'll do what I can."

Sabaku nodded to the shopkeeper.  As he returned to the tour group, he addressed the otter.

"The prisons are actually small enough to hold in an open hand.  And... what they tend to do is open the prison, let us do one or two tasks, and then put us right back in.  Or two individuals carrying the prisons let their captured beings fight each other.  That's where our warrior reputation comes from.  He's right about that particular type of prison only working on us though."


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll do what I can."
> 
> Sabaku nodded to the shopkeeper.  As he returned to the tour group, he addressed the otter.
> 
> "The prisons are actually small enough to hold in an open hand.  And... what they tend to do is open the prison, let us do one or two tasks, and then put us right back in.  Or two individuals carrying the prisons let their captured beings fight each other.  That's where our warrior reputation comes from.  He's right about that particular type of prison only working on us though."



"Wha- that sounds horrible!" The otter gasped as they rejoined the group. "So- how does it capture you!? Does it shrink you too? And- what if, what if they lose the prison!? Or if it opens in a tight space!?" 

The otter seemed to be having an existential crisis thinking of such a terrifying weapon. "So... if they let you out, can you run and escape or just refuse to follow orders or something?"

Rikiti began to lead the group up the street in the direction of the top of the hill, but turned halfway up down a street heading to a massive open market in the center of town. A giant mansion at one end of the plaza dominating the space with an excellent view of the square, and the bay bellow.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wha- that sounds horrible!" The otter gasped as they rejoined the group. "So- how does it capture you!? Does it shrink you too? And- what if, what if they lose the prison!? Or if it opens in a tight space!?"
> 
> The otter seemed to be having an existential crisis thinking of such a terrifying weapon. "So... if they let you out, can you run and escape or just refuse to follow orders or something?"
> 
> Rikiti began to lead the group up the street in the direction of the top of the hill, but turned halfway up down a street heading to a massive open market in the center of town. A giant mansion at one end of the plaza dominating the space with an excellent view of the square, and the bay bellow.


"That's exactly how it does it.  It makes me un-solid and shrinks me down into the space of it.  Opening it in a tight space... I don't know anyone who's tried.  Losing the prison, you generally don't see that happen, so I couldn't answer it.  As far as being let out.... escape and disobedience are possible, in fact disobedience is surprisingly common unless you work at building a good relationship."

"When it happened to me, I know it took several lengthy rants before I could get my prison's possessor to keep me out of it as much as possible.  We're now at the point where he'll only use it in a true emergency."

Sabaku looked over at the mansion.

"Wow, I think I've seen a few mansions like that, but it's definitely a grand one."


----------



## Silverthunder (May 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That's exactly how it does it.  It makes me un-solid and shrinks me down into the space of it.  Opening it in a tight space... I don't know anyone who's tried.  Losing the prison, you generally don't see that happen, so I couldn't answer it.  As far as being let out.... escape and disobedience are possible, in fact disobedience is surprisingly common unless you work at building a good relationship."
> 
> "When it happened to me, I know it took several lengthy rants before I could get my prison's possessor to keep me out of it as much as possible.  We're now at the point where he'll only use it in a true emergency."
> 
> ...



"R- really!? Does... does it hurt?" The otter asked, quite concerned for the well being of his potentially new friend. 

"Yes! Very grand!" Rikiti cleared his throat to get the attention of the group as they passed through the market square containing the opulent lodge-like mansion. "The estate has long been a main fixture of nowhere! In fact, it was the very first building built on the island, expanded and grown over time. Since its creation, it has always housed the Nowhere Archipelago's reigning lords, and hosted countless dignitaries, heroes, and even gods, despite its _relatively_ modest appeal..."

"The current lord, Lord Paw hasn't been seen in some time... some say he has fallen ill, and as a result, sinister forces have been attempting to assert their influence over the island..." Rikiti explained, striking a 'spooky' pose and wiggling his fingers for emphasis. "Who knows who the next lord will be, but the fight for control will certainly be a bloody one..." 

Once across the plaza, heading towards their final leg of the days journey, they approached a long wide street heading back down to the docks. It was positively glowing with bright pinks and purples, crowded with people and stall after stall of food venders in front of crowded restaurants. The smells exploding from the street were too numerous and exotic to count.

Freshly baked breads, bubbling fried foods, sweetly warm licky chewies, and sizzled meats right of the grill, there was too much really, yet at the same time never enough as people flocked around to get free samples or a table. 

"Ah yes! He he, my favorite district! Hospitality District! Home of the always pleasing Cult of Pleasure! This district specializes in all things that make people feel warm and fuzzy inside." Rikiti concluded in delight.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "R- really!? Does... does it hurt?" The otter asked, quite concerned for the well being of his potentially new friend.
> 
> "Yes! Very grand!" Rikiti cleared his throat to get the attention of the group as they passed through the market square containing the opulent lodge-like mansion. "The estate has long been a main fixture of nowhere! In fact, it was the very first building built on the island, expanded and grown over time. Since its creation, it has always housed the Nowhere Archipelago's reigning lords, and hosted countless dignitaries, heroes, and even gods, despite its _relatively_ modest appeal..."
> 
> ...


After all he'd been through on this tour, Sabaku knew he could use some food.  None of the food looked dry at all - which was good, as he absolutely hated dry food.  He was already dry enough as it was.

What he could really use was spicy food.  Sabaku sought out the spiciest food he could, holding off on answering the otter's question.


----------



## Silverthunder (May 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> After all he'd been through on this tour, Sabaku knew he could use some food.  None of the food looked dry at all - which was good, as he absolutely hated dry food.  He was already dry enough as it was.
> 
> What he could really use was spicy food.  Sabaku sought out the spiciest food he could, holding off on answering the otter's question.



Rikiti smiled in delight as everyone seemed to have the same idea as Sabaku, as his own groaning stomach did. "This is where you find the best, tastiest food in all of Tartarus! From fried fruits to chocolate smothered meat chops! All are welcome to try any and all things here, as we are at the end of today's tour." 

The rat gave a flourishing bow to the group. "Once you are all finished, continue down this street, then take a right back to our accommodations for an unwinding and a rest, for tomorrow will be even grander! Speak with one of our hosts for a room and key, and enjoy the rest of your evening!"

He began giving out little maps to everyone. Perhaps it was something he should have done before hand, or maybe he had avoided it to keep people from wondering off on their own...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Rikiti smiled in delight as everyone seemed to have the same idea as Sabaku, as his own groaning stomach did. "This is where you find the best, tastiest food in all of Tartarus! From fried fruits to chocolate smothered meat chops! All are welcome to try any and all things here, as we are at the end of today's tour."
> 
> The rat gave a flourishing bow to the group. "Once you are all finished, continue down this street, then take a right back to our accommodations for an unwinding and a rest, for tomorrow will be even grander! Speak with one of our hosts for a room and key, and enjoy the rest of your evening!"
> 
> He began giving out little maps to everyone. Perhaps it was something he should have done before hand, or maybe he had avoided it to keep people from wondering off on their own...


Sabaku would think of the host thing later.  He'd worked up an appetite from the touring and the fact that he actually had to fight at one point.

He did accept the map, but he was a bit too tired to try to meet up with the guy from the garden district, or find out more about the pit fighting.  Besides, he still had those potions to test out.

He looked over to the otter.  What was his food of choice here?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 18, 2022)

_((Going to do something I usually don't do and nudge this up.  With the barrage of one-off spammed RP threads, this got buried.  And it's a shame, too.))_


----------



## Silverthunder (May 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku would think of the host thing later.  He'd worked up an appetite from the touring and the fact that he actually had to fight at one point.
> 
> He did accept the map, but he was a bit too tired to try to meet up with the guy from the garden district, or find out more about the pit fighting.  Besides, he still had those potions to test out.
> 
> He looked over to the otter.  What was his food of choice here?



There was a panoply of purveyors lining the streets, all throwing food and tasty samples at anyone close enough to catch them. Food obviously wasn't in short supply, and they certainly didn't seem to put off by the idea of giving it away for free in large volumes. Maybe they were just that confident theirs would drag a hungry customer in to their establishment. 

Either way, the street was packed with people coming in and out of restaurants, saunas, bathhouses, bars, hotels, and anything else that had to do with entertainment and hospitality. 

"Excuse me sir!" A horse ran up to Sabaku, sporting a fancy butler like outfit and a tray of steaming white doughy lumps. "Might I interest you in a SUPER munchkin!?" 

Another waiter, a possum to be precise, pushed the first aside, this one wearing something one might see in a side street dinner and holding a platter of tasty tiny little sandwiches skewered on toothpicks. "Nah nah, you want real food! Ever had a gore burger before!?" 

"Ugh, just plebeians..." A doe commented sporting a rather fancy dress and holding up her own tray as the otter took a sample of her delicious looking flower shaped vegetable dish with multiple brightly colored foliage. "Obviously they have a more refined pallet."


----------



## Silverthunder (May 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Going to do something I usually don't do and nudge this up.  With the barrage of one-off spammed RP threads, this got buried.  And it's a shame, too.))_


(Sorry... sometimes you just have to yell at me to get back to something!)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> There was a panoply of purveyors lining the streets, all throwing food and tasty samples at anyone close enough to catch them. Food obviously wasn't in short supply, and they certainly didn't seem to put off by the idea of giving it away for free in large volumes. Maybe they were just that confident theirs would drag a hungry customer in to their establishment.
> 
> Either way, the street was packed with people coming in and out of restaurants, saunas, bathhouses, bars, hotels, and anything else that had to do with entertainment and hospitality.
> 
> ...


Sabaku glanced at the food offered.  The "super munchkins" actually reminded him a little of the berry buns back home, so that was out.

The tiny sandwiches?  The phrase "gore burger" did seem interesting, and he'd have considered them if he wasn't on a full-blown tour.

He actually went for a sample of the same vegetable dish the otter was going for.

"Yes, we do prefer things a bit more refined."


----------



## Silverthunder (May 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku glanced at the food offered.  The "super munchkins" actually reminded him a little of the berry buns back home, so that was out.
> 
> The tiny sandwiches?  The phrase "gore burger" did seem interesting, and he'd have considered them if he wasn't on a full-blown tour.
> 
> ...



The doe gave a wide toothy smirk to the other two, who huffed and moved on to the next nearest perspective purchaser immediately behind them. 

Whatever the dish was, it was arranged like a cupcake, with a leafy green as the cup, and several sturdy vegetables or fruits inside, like a spiky red earthy tasting beet looking thing resting on a bed of some kind of slightly spiced, yet somewhat sweet juicy succulent.  

"We serve many hot dishes as well, but we're particularly known for our vibrant and awe inspiring salads! Might you be interested in a full course meal?" She asked with a flourishing twirl and a purposefully coy 'bashful' pose.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The doe gave a wide toothy smirk to the other two, who huffed and moved on to the next nearest perspective purchaser immediately behind them.
> 
> Whatever the dish was, it was arranged like a cupcake, with a leafy green as the cup, and several sturdy vegetables or fruits inside, like a spiky red earthy tasting beet looking thing resting on a bed of some kind of slightly spiced, yet somewhat sweet juicy succulent.
> 
> "We serve many hot dishes as well, but we're particularly known for our vibrant and awe inspiring salads! Might you be interested in a full course meal?" She asked with a flourishing twirl and a purposefully coy 'bashful' pose.


Sabaku could not go wrong with a dish that looked earthy at first.  He was used to them.  He really enjoyed this particular dish.

Then she heard the doe mention salads.  Honestly?  Perfect.  Back home he'd had bad luck with meats being dry, but never bad luck with salad.

"I'm... quite interested, actually."


----------



## Silverthunder (May 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku could not go wrong with a dish that looked earthy at first.  He was used to them.  He really enjoyed this particular dish.
> 
> Then she heard the doe mention salads.  Honestly?  Perfect.  Back home he'd had bad luck with meats being dry, but never bad luck with salad.
> 
> "I'm... quite interested, actually."



"Me too, tastes super juicy..." the otter commented as he took another sample, right before the deer tossed the platter up in the air with a practiced flourish, causing it to vanish before their very eyes. 

"Wonderful! I thought as much, the two of you certainly look like folks wanting a _real _meal." She mused, wrapping her arms around the two of them and guiding them to a nearby establishment, to the frustration of the other two, who continued hawking their foodstuffs. 

"You're in luck, the two of you. The Succulent Thicket's chief gastromancer is running the kitchen right now! I assure you, there is not a single dish on our menu you won't cry in delight over." She concluded with a wide smile. 

Just ahead through the crowd was a fancy looking eatery, with sharp brown wooden frames and bright white adobe walls. It would stick out compared to all the other buildings in Nowhere, but then again, all the buildings on hospitality street had a little extra flavor to them


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Me too, tastes super juicy..." the otter commented as he took another sample, right before the deer tossed the platter up in the air with a practiced flourish, causing it to vanish before their very eyes.
> 
> "Wonderful! I thought as much, the two of you certainly look like folks wanting a _real _meal." She mused, wrapping her arms around the two of them and guiding them to a nearby establishment, to the frustration of the other two, who continued hawking their foodstuffs.
> 
> ...


Sabaku looked to the otter.

"Well, how about it?  We've made a good pick for where to eat."

Sabaku walked inside, either finding a seat or allowing himself to be guided to one, depending on how the establishment operates.

The food was going to be amazing either way, but good blends of spices were something he really sought to fixate on.


----------



## Silverthunder (May 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku looked to the otter.
> 
> "Well, how about it?  We've made a good pick for where to eat."
> 
> ...



The doe happily guided the two into the bustling rustic restaurant, the otter nodding in agreement at Sabaku's assessment. Like all the other eateries on the strip, it looked incredibly busy. However, that didn't seem to cause any problems, as food sailed out of the kitchen in the back at an incredible rate, filling tables in an instant and keeping faces smiling. 

"You don't think it'll be too expensive do you?" The otter asked a little hesitently as they walked across the cobbled floors and found a booth next to the window with the dear's guidance. 

"Nonsense!" The doe interjected before Sabaku could answer. "Our prices are _very _affordable, I assure you." 

She made a flourishing motion with her hands and swayed her hip with a wide coy smile, conjuring a basket for the middle of the table, then, like a dance, she swooshed around in a twirl and suddenly produced some kind of gooey steaming dumplings, crisp in some parts and soft and juicy in others, filling the basket. Shen then, in a more unceremonious affair, slid two menus their way. 

"I'll be back at the snap of a finger! But take your time either way." She said to them under the cacophony of excited rambling of the restaurant dining floor.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The doe happily guided the two into the bustling rustic restaurant, the otter nodding in agreement at Sabaku's assessment. Like all the other eateries on the strip, it looked incredibly busy. However, that didn't seem to cause any problems, as food sailed out of the kitchen in the back at an incredible rate, filling tables in an instant and keeping faces smiling.
> 
> "You don't think it'll be too expensive do you?" The otter asked a little hesitently as they walked across the cobbled floors and found a booth next to the window with the dear's guidance.
> 
> ...


Sabaku actually had to remember to slow down when it came to the dumplings.  He had to remember there were two eating at the table, not just himself.  And he had to remember to actually be as refined as he claimed.

However, given his job involved digging tunnels and thus using his whole body... and given that he'd fought earlier in the day... he generally had quite the appetite.

He took a look at the menu.

"What do you think?  I was thinking of... well, the way they're describing a few of these makes them look like they're larger spreads in comparison."


----------



## Silverthunder (Jun 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku actually had to remember to slow down when it came to the dumplings.  He had to remember there were two eating at the table, not just himself.  And he had to remember to actually be as refined as he claimed.
> 
> However, given his job involved digging tunnels and thus using his whole body... and given that he'd fought earlier in the day... he generally had quite the appetite.
> 
> ...


"Mmmm..." The otter hummed, looking the menu up and down and seeing the variety of tasty delicacies. "I duknow, this one right here called the Callous Coconut looks pretty good..." 

Before either of them could order, one of the servers came out of nowhere and plopped a gigantic platter in front of them, shaking the table itself with its sheer weight. Resting on a bed of fresh succulent greens was a thick edible bowl big enough for a medium sized animal to curl up inside, but filled to the brim with steaming hot red and white potato... or... bread like doughy food thing that exuded a somewhat tingly spiciness to them. 

"Don't worry lads," The server commented before sliding each of them a large tumbler sized glass of ice chilled water that sparkled in the light. "Why don't the two of you try this out while you decide what you're in the mood for hmm?" 

Another deer, though this one a stag, and a little puffy around the middle. But, no less confident in his assertions.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Mmmm..." The otter hummed, looking the menu up and down and seeing the variety of tasty delicacies. "I duknow, this one right here called the Callous Coconut looks pretty good..."
> 
> Before either of them could order, one of the servers came out of nowhere and plopped a gigantic platter in front of them, shaking the table itself with its sheer weight. Resting on a bed of fresh succulent greens was a thick edible bowl big enough for a medium sized animal to curl up inside, but filled to the brim with steaming hot red and white potato... or... bread like doughy food thing that exuded a somewhat tingly spiciness to them.
> 
> ...


"They truly go all out here, don't they?" Sabaku said to the otter.

Sabaku gave this new food a try.  Once again, he had to put a lot of effort into slowing down.  It was... a lot harder this time around.  Spicy food was practically like the song of the sirens to him.

As for the water... Sabaku avoided the water as long as he could, only taking sips when he absolutely needed to in order to wash his food down.  It could have been theorized that it was because he got plenty of hydration from the food, or maybe the way the water sparkled made him wary.  In all truth, it's one of those quirks that anyone who knew his kind would at least partially get.

Unless it somehow turned out to be mineral water.  He would have been a much greater fan of that.

_((I figure Ground-type means they're more tolerant of murky water, whereas these tumblers are clear water... clear ICE water, basically representing two of the Ground-type's weaknesses.  Whereas the "Fresh Water" healing item in the games is explicitly mineral water, at least from Gen III onward.))_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 15, 2022)

_((Looks like we got buried again.  I actually like the slow slice-of-life styled things like this restaurant once in a while, especially given how rapid-fire my other RP batch goes.))_


----------



## Silverthunder (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "They truly go all out here, don't they?" Sabaku said to the otter.
> 
> Sabaku gave this new food a try.  Once again, he had to put a lot of effort into slowing down.  It was... a lot harder this time around.  Spicy food was practically like the song of the sirens to him.
> 
> ...



The food was intoxicating in and of itself, a panoply of spices wrapped into little colorful doughy balls of some strange vegetable. Some might liken it to a spice grenade. Either way, it was an explosion of heated spices blasting across their tongues. 

"Mhmm!" The otter replied, a spice ball in one paw and the glass of water in the other, chasing one down after the other like he hadn't eaten in days. 

The server appeared again as they stuffed their faces, smirking at their apparent satisfaction, but ears folding down when she noticed Sabaku not drinking his water despite the hot dish. 

With a swirl, she somehow produced a wooden mug, something one would associate more with alcohol, but filled with some deep blue, creamy, sparkling liquid. 

"Here, why don't you give this a try?" She smirked with a wink, sliding it over to the spiky armadillo monster.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The food was intoxicating in and of itself, a panoply of spices wrapped into little colorful doughy balls of some strange vegetable. Some might liken it to a spice grenade. Either way, it was an explosion of heated spices blasting across their tongues.
> 
> "Mhmm!" The otter replied, a spice ball in one paw and the glass of water in the other, chasing one down after the other like he hadn't eaten in days.
> 
> ...


Sabaku had a look at the strange drink.  It was definitely not as clear as the water.  And the server had the courtesy to put it in a wooden mug, where see-through liquids wouldn't be as obvious anyway.

He gave it a sip.  Before he knew it, he had downed half of it in one go.

Just... what was it in that liquid, that made him desire it so?


----------



## Silverthunder (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku had a look at the strange drink.  It was definitely not as clear as the water.  And the server had the courtesy to put it in a wooden mug, where see-through liquids wouldn't be as obvious anyway.
> 
> He gave it a sip.  Before he knew it, he had downed half of it in one go.
> 
> Just... what was it in that liquid, that made him desire it so?



It was a strange, fizzy yet creamy blueberry flavored substance, with one heck of a bight to it! Strange as it was, it complemented the spices well. Instead of drowning them out to clear the throat, it practically neutralized the sting to allow the greater particles of taste to overtake his taste-buds. 

It... may have also been slightly alcoholic, though there was only the faintest hint of it, and one could be forgiven for thinking it wasn't. 

"Oh, neat drink, what does it taste like?" The otter asked as he snapped a picture of the spread, and Sabaku downing the tankard in one quick go.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> It was a strange, fizzy yet creamy blueberry flavored substance, with one heck of a bight to it! Strange as it was, it complemented the spices well. Instead of drowning them out to clear the throat, it practically neutralized the sting to allow the greater particles of taste to overtake his taste-buds.
> 
> It... may have also been slightly alcoholic, though there was only the faintest hint of it, and one could be forgiven for thinking it wasn't.
> 
> "Oh, neat drink, what does it taste like?" The otter asked as he snapped a picture of the spread, and Sabaku downing the tankard in one quick go.


"It's... it takes like blueberries."

Sabaku looked into the tankard, amazed how quickly he drank this stuff

"It also does extremely well with the spices."

He made no comment on the possibility of it being alcoholic.  Wouldn't be the first time if it turned out he'd get drunk on this.

If offered further tankards of the stuff, he'd be able to be slower.... really _savor_ them.


----------



## Silverthunder (Aug 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's... it takes like blueberries."
> 
> Sabaku looked into the tankard, amazed how quickly he drank this stuff
> 
> ...


The otter tilted his head curiously at Sabaku's first comment, noticing whatever the drink was, it must have already been taking effect. "Hu, maybe I should try some..." 

The doe appeared once again out of thin air behind Sabaku with a smirk, snatching up the mug before sliding a second fresh tankard, this one literally twice the size as the first!

"Here darling, drinks on the house..." She smiled happily, sliding another plate of foodstuffs to stuff the spiky shrew, this one an extravigant main course of greens, reds, purples, and oranges, piled together in a pleasing manner like a massive salad with a large dollop of green flaming sauce on the top, sprinkled with modestly sized shavings of some dried spices. 

Heated foodstuffs seamed to be the restaurants specialty.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The otter tilted his head curiously at Sabaku's first comment, noticing whatever the drink was, it must have already been taking effect. "Hu, maybe I should try some..."
> 
> The doe appeared once again out of thin air behind Sabaku with a smirk, snatching up the mug before sliding a second fresh tankard, this one literally twice the size as the first!
> 
> ...


Sabaku was astounded.  It just kept coming and coming!

There was a brief passing thought of how he might feel when the next day came, but that thought subsided beneath the tide of sense-pleasing food and drink.

Strangely, despite nearly losing himself, he was being kind of civil about eating.  Call it 'not wanting to waste any of it' if you want, but he actually was eating slower now.  Really savoring it.  Was it him not being as famished as he was at the start?  Or was the drink doing it?  Sabaku wasn't sure and didn't think much on it.


----------



## Silverthunder (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku was astounded.  It just kept coming and coming!
> 
> There was a brief passing thought of how he might feel when the next day came, but that thought subsided beneath the tide of sense-pleasing food and drink.
> 
> Strangely, despite nearly losing himself, he was being kind of civil about eating.  Call it 'not wanting to waste any of it' if you want, but he actually was eating slower now.  Really savoring it.  Was it him not being as famished as he was at the start?  Or was the drink doing it?  Sabaku wasn't sure and didn't think much on it.



It was certainly a banquet, one not experienced particularly often. It was odd for sure though, every time he would put the tankard down to take a few more bights, it was suddenly full again. Certainly a magical thing, but in reality, it was nothing of the sort. He didn't even feel tipsy or drowsy when downing the liquids. 

Like all good things though, it did of course have to end. 

Sabaku woke up with repeated punching to his forehead. His brain, for all intents and purposes, was actively exploding in all directions, throbbing and aching like he had just went ten rounds with a particularly godlike water-born monster resembling a whale. 

Resting on a bed of fruit peals and other refuse, Sabaku found himself half inside an old wooden barrel, legs sticking out the top of the overturned bin.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> It was certainly a banquet, one not experienced particularly often. It was odd for sure though, every time he would put the tankard down to take a few more bights, it was suddenly full again. Certainly a magical thing, but in reality, it was nothing of the sort. He didn't even feel tipsy or drowsy when downing the liquids.
> 
> Like all good things though, it did of course have to end.
> 
> ...


_((Ten rounds with a Kyogre?  Ouch.))_

This was actually something of a new experience for Sabaku.  He didn't even know when the drinking ended and this... splitting headache started.  Here he was, thinking he was resistant to poison all the way around... and yet he'd managed to poison himself.  'Hung over' didn't register in his mind yet, not that anything could with this headache.

He rocked a bit in the barrel, trying to tip it over so he could stand.  He fell over.  He eventually managed to work the barrel off of him... and the room was both blindingly bright and overwhelmingly loud.

Or maybe that was just the result of him overdrinking.  He wasn't going to try to stand with the way his body was feeling.  He'd just have to stay seated.

He grabbed his shoulder.  Well, he at least felt solid, so this wasn't an energy prison.  He checked for his belt with all of his stuff.  Did he at least still have that?

He'd closed his eyes too much to get a really good look at his surroundings.  His visuals were kind of blurry anyway.


----------



## Silverthunder (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Ten rounds with a Kyogre?  Ouch.))_
> 
> This was actually something of a new experience for Sabaku.  He didn't even know when the drinking ended and this... splitting headache started.  Here he was, thinking he was resistant to poison all the way around... and yet he'd managed to poison himself.  'Hung over' didn't register in his mind yet, not that anything could with this headache.
> 
> ...



As Sabaku attempted to get his wits about him, the world began to take shape around him. Feeling for his belt, he felt nothing but layers of cloth. For whatever reason, he was wearing a purple and white set of warm thick robes, and his things were missing... on one of his claws, was a crudely affixed gold ring...

Around the spikey shrew, scattered around a platform were all manner of strange subterranean creatures passed out on the wooden deck, mixed with scary looking watery ones in various uncomfortable looking poses and states. There was something strange about them though, they all seemed to have various... cybernetic parts about their form. They were very much like the creatures of his homeland and yet... somehow twisted through digital means as it were. 

The platform was hanging on the side of a cliff. 

All around them was some kind of brightly lit bustling subterranean city! Bridges crisscrossed a gigantic chasm connecting rickety city block platforms, with shanties lining the side of the giant cave wall. It was lit by bright green machines, even a giant train blasted by overhead spewing black smoke and shaking the wooden platform Sabaku now found himself on. 

Masses of giant rats swarmed across the bridges and up and down the walls, chittering and screeching as they passed in idle chitchat. 

It was quite possible, that Sabaku was no longer in Nowhere.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> As Sabaku attempted to get his wits about him, the world began to take shape around him. Feeling for his belt, he felt nothing but layers of cloth. For whatever reason, he was wearing a purple and white set of warm thick robes, and his things were missing... on one of his claws, was a crudely affixed gold ring...
> 
> Around the spikey shrew, scattered around a platform were all manner of strange subterranean creatures passed out on the wooden deck, mixed with scary looking watery ones in various uncomfortable looking poses and states. There was something strange about them though, they all seemed to have various... cybernetic parts about their form. They were very much like the creatures of his homeland and yet... somehow twisted through digital means as it were.
> 
> ...


No money, no way to take notes or pictures of the experience.... not even his chewy necklace... just a gold ring and royal robes?  Just how much had he drank that he didn't even notice the change happening?

And why so many rats?  He'd seen a swarm or two of small purple rats, but nothing like this before.

He tried to stand.  He was still way too wobbly to do it.

He surveyed his closer surroundings.  Something about this whole situation of everyone being passed out around him made him extremely uneasy.  That, or the cybernetics.  It was hard to tell which disturbed him more.


----------



## Silverthunder (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> No money, no way to take notes or pictures of the experience.... not even his chewy necklace... just a gold ring and royal robes?  Just how much had he drank that he didn't even notice the change happening?
> 
> And why so many rats?  He'd seen a swarm or two of small purple rats, but nothing like this before.
> 
> ...



"Psst! Psssst!" Someone whispered towards where the platform connected to the rickety structures on the wall. 

A giant cybernetic serpant half curled around the platform, unconcious as well, but poking up from behind it's large tail was a familiar sight! How uncanny... 

It was, in fact, a purple rat! One with a half curled tail, and rather small, the very same likeness from his homeland. With a black bandana and hood over her head. She waved to Sabaku quietly, making a 'quiet' gesture with her paw and ushering him over huredly. As far as she was concerned, time seemed precious as her eyes darted between the slumbering digital abominations.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Psst! Psssst!" Someone whispered towards where the platform connected to the rickety structures on the wall.
> 
> A giant cybernetic serpant half curled around the platform, unconcious as well, but poking up from behind it's large tail was a familiar sight! How uncanny...
> 
> It was, in fact, a purple rat! One with a half curled tail, and rather small, the very same likeness from his homeland. With a black bandana and hood over her head. She waved to Sabaku quietly, making a 'quiet' gesture with her paw and ushering him over huredly. As far as she was concerned, time seemed precious as her eyes darted between the slumbering digital abominations.


Sabaku couldn't believe his luck.  There was finally someone recognizable.

Not exactly in the best position to stand, he crawled over to where the purple rat was.  As he crawled, he seemed to finally reorient himself.  His balance was still a bit off but that would simply take time.

Given that the rat wanted him to keep quiet, he gave a quizzical confused look.  Best gesture he could do in the circumstances for an inquiry.


----------



## Silverthunder (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku couldn't believe his luck.  There was finally someone recognizable.
> 
> Not exactly in the best position to stand, he crawled over to where the purple rat was.  As he crawled, he seemed to finally reorient himself.  His balance was still a bit off but that would simply take time.
> 
> Given that the rat wanted him to keep quiet, he gave a quizzical confused look.  Best gesture he could do in the circumstances for an inquiry.



_"I told you it would work... cyber daemons don't work like us..."_ She whispered to Sabaku as he approached, to quell his apparent confusion. _"My poison's tough enough to put just about any of them to sleep, but you probably shouldn't have eaten the cake anyway... good thing it wasn't super effective on you..."_

With her tiny paw she grabbed one of Sabaku's comparatively giant claws once he got close enough, and pulled him along quickly through the mess of monsters to the tangle of shanties where other rats were lounging and casually watching from. These ones were more akin to the tour guide from before, wearing simple tunics and just living life. Privacy probably wasn't a thing in that particular city, given how many were just watching them as they walked by and moved further away from the platform.

"Oh... and... I... guess you were right... it does help a little..." She relented, blushing and frustrated as she pulled something up from around her neck from under the bandana, holding it in her paw for him to take as they moved briskly.

It was the necklace! At least it didn't look like she had chewed it or anything... with teeth that big anyways.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> _"I told you it would work... cyber daemons don't work like us..."_ She whispered to Sabaku as he approached, to quell his apparent confusion. _"My poison's tough enough to put just about any of them to sleep, but you probably shouldn't have eaten the cake anyway... good thing it wasn't super effective on you..."_
> 
> With her tiny paw she grabbed one of Sabaku's comparatively giant claws once he got close enough, and pulled him along quickly through the mess of monsters to the tangle of shanties where other rats were lounging and casually watching from. These ones were more akin to the tour guide from before, wearing simple tunics and just living life. Privacy probably wasn't a thing in that particular city, given how many were just watching them as they walked by and moved further away from the platform.
> 
> ...


Cake?  Cyber daemons?  Wow.  He really had gotten sloshed.

At least he had something familiar to work from.  He put the necklace back on.  It assured him that what was happening was for real, at least.

"I... still feel like there's a lot of gaps in my mind," Sabaku spoke in a hushed voice.  "I don't even remember the cake.  I remember drinking a lot...."

He decided not to ask about his utility belt yet.  Better to talk about that in safety.


----------



## Silverthunder (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cake?  Cyber daemons?  Wow.  He really had gotten sloshed.
> 
> At least he had something familiar to work from.  He put the necklace back on.  It assured him that what was happening was for real, at least.
> 
> ...



"Drinking? Hmm, you did look like you were enjoying the punch a lot..." The purple rat pondered as they turned a corner heading into the cliff face. "Guess the cake didn't smell like anything to write home about either... not missing much there. Oh no... did my poison wipe your memory!? I didn't think it was that strong!" 

Her voice carried a little as she panicked slightly. 

"Say, were you drunk when you cornered me in the hallway like a creep yesterday?" She asked suspiciously, starting to get louder. "Where you really being held captive or were you trying to trick me!?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Drinking? Hmm, you did look like you were enjoying the punch a lot..." The purple rat pondered as they turned a corner heading into the cliff face. "Guess the cake didn't smell like anything to write home about either... not missing much there. Oh no... did my poison wipe your memory!? I didn't think it was that strong!"
> 
> Her voice carried a little as she panicked slightly.
> 
> "Say, were you drunk when you cornered me in the hallway like a creep yesterday?" She asked suspiciously, starting to get louder. "Where you really being held captive or were you trying to trick me!?"


"Wait... wait... wait a second," Sabaku asked, even more confused now.  "I don't remember ever cornering you at all."

This was starting to worry him.  How long was he out?

"What was... the flavor of the punch?  Was it blueberry?  Because if not... the gap in my mind is much larger than I thought."

There was one more burning question that might fill in how much of his memory was missing.

"And did you see an otter anywhere?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Aug 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Wait... wait... wait a second," Sabaku asked, even more confused now.  "I don't remember ever cornering you at all."
> 
> This was starting to worry him.  How long was he out?
> 
> ...



She looked a little concerned, and nervous at his sudden bout of questions, not sure if he was going crazy or something. 

"W- well, I... figured it was strawberry or cherry, I don't really know..." She replied apprehensively, "And I don't really know what an otter is, is it a kind of cyber demon? Sounds like a bird type."

"Psst!" A passing rat in nothing more than a loin cloth nudged the two of them, speaking to them without missing a step as he passed. "Big scary rabbit demon coming this way path..."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> She looked a little concerned, and nervous at his sudden bout of questions, not sure if he was going crazy or something.
> 
> "W- well, I... figured it was strawberry or cherry, I don't really know..." She replied apprehensively, "And I don't really know what an otter is, is it a kind of cyber demon? Sounds like a bird type."
> 
> "Psst!" A passing rat in nothing more than a loin cloth nudged the two of them, speaking to them without missing a step as he passed. "Big scary rabbit demon coming this way path..."


.......riiiight.  Sabaku was among his own now, and 'otter' didn't have any meaning.  He did remember two that kind of looked like the otter tourist he'd met in some respects.  One had seashells and one wore a life ring like it was a collar.

"They're actually more of a water type, but I can explain more later."

He had to mentally ready himself.  He was probably going to have to be the one to take on the rabbit demon.  He had a few ideas on what the rabbit demon might do....


----------



## Silverthunder (Aug 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .......riiiight.  Sabaku was among his own now, and 'otter' didn't have any meaning.  He did remember two that kind of looked like the otter tourist he'd met in some respects.  One had seashells and one wore a life ring like it was a collar.
> 
> "They're actually more of a water type, but I can explain more later."
> 
> He had to mentally ready himself.  He was probably going to have to be the one to take on the rabbit demon.  He had a few ideas on what the rabbit demon might do....


Most of the unpowered tartarian rats seemed to scatter, with a few on either end of the hall peaking in as the rabbit approached... 

The thing dominated the hall, towering over the rodents and hunching over so as not to bump its head on the ceiling, though its giant ears and three modest horns scraped against it. It was long and gangly, with an hourglass figure, and massive forearms with giant hands that almost dragged across the floor, the skin of which looked... baggy... or like it was more clothes covering something underneath. Its torso was entirely mechanical or cybernetic, appearing like crimson metal honeycombs. It wore a set of white robes to cover its lower half. 

"Oh, Sabaku!" The creature clasped its giant claws together in delight, its voice two sounds echoing one another, one a modest female and the other some machine. "You are well! I was concerned the same illness which had effected our party had done the same to you. Would you like-" 

She paused when she noticed the purple rat beside him, glancing between the two. "Where are you going Sabaku?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Most of the unpowered tartarian rats seemed to scatter, with a few on either end of the hall peaking in as the rabbit approached...
> 
> The thing dominated the hall, towering over the rodents and hunching over so as not to bump its head on the ceiling, though its giant ears and three modest horns scraped against it. It was long and gangly, with an hourglass figure, and massive forearms with giant hands that almost dragged across the floor, the skin of which looked... baggy... or like it was more clothes covering something underneath. Its torso was entirely mechanical or cybernetic, appearing like crimson metal honeycombs. It wore a set of white robes to cover its lower half.
> 
> ...


_((It took me a bit to catch on here.  I am FAR less versed in Digimon, though I did remember the first intro from way back when.  Acting as if this is Antylamon as it seems to fit the description here.))_

Sabaku was honestly unsure how to react to this digital champion in front of him.

"Don't be so sure I was unaffected.  There's quite a bit I don't remember.  It would help to know where I've been before I answer where I'm going."

Sabaku clutched his head.

"And my head feel like a cactus has been using it as a punching bag."

Sabaku and this new creature would have very different ideas about this cactus for sure.  It explained the pain well enough either way.


----------



## Silverthunder (Aug 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((It took me a bit to catch on here. I am FAR less versed in Digimon, though I did remember the first intro from way back when. Acting as if this is Antylamon as it seems to fit the description here.))_
> 
> Sabaku was honestly unsure how to react to this digital champion in front of him.
> 
> ...


 (ha lol! Nice, I'm very much on the outer edges of both universes, barely a passing knowledge, but I felt like a chaotic place like Tartarus was an excellent place to clash, or mingle)

"Tsch, doubt it! He's resistant to that type of thing! Light Demons like us don't work like you Cyber Demon freaks!" The purple rat snapped at the rabbit, ready to fight, even though she was probably on the lower end of the combat spectrum. "They were trying to kidnap you, force you into some kind of crazy ceremony or something, and you were trying to escape before they boarded their airship to take you to their stupid little fortress!" 

The imposing rabbit shook her head. "That is not true. Sabaku, do you want me to squish this little thing for calling you a wretched light demon?" 

"We were celebrating our ascensions when we met, don't you remember? You helped us fend off a giant worm titan and wanted to join our guild. Because of your abilities and skill we offered you the honorary title of Lordling." The rabbit explained. "And you... said you wanted to spend more time with me, didn't you?"

Another tartarian rat appeared beside Sabaku waiting patiently to add to the confusion. The fat pudgy rat with spiky armor casually handed a clipboard to Sabaku. 

"You sign here please." He said quietly, trying not to interrupt the situation.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (ha lol! Nice, I'm very much on the outer edges of both universes, barely a passing knowledge, but I felt like a chaotic place like Tartarus was an excellent place to clash, or mingle)
> 
> "Tsch, doubt it! He's resistant to that type of thing! Light Demons like us don't work like you Cyber Demon freaks!" The purple rat snapped at the rabbit, ready to fight, even though she was probably on the lower end of the combat spectrum. "They were trying to kidnap you, force you into some kind of crazy ceremony or something, and you were trying to escape before they boarded their airship to take you to their stupid little fortress!"
> 
> ...


"Don't squish the little one," Sabaku said.

He was still unsure which of the stories was true.  The purple rat's story was easier to believe on account of kinship, but something about it was just _too_ easy.  And the 'crazy ceremony' matched up too much with the 'ascensions' to dismiss one story or the other immediately.

There was one way to verify the rabbit's story.

"I helped fight off a worm titan, huh?  See, here's the thing - something _did_ happen with my memory.  How well can you recall the battle, and what part I played in fending off the titan?"

Sabaku knew his moveset.  He was going to listen for an inconsistency there and that would be a sure way to call out the rabbit.


----------



## Silverthunder (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Don't squish the little one," Sabaku said.
> 
> He was still unsure which of the stories was true.  The purple rat's story was easier to believe on account of kinship, but something about it was just _too_ easy.  And the 'crazy ceremony' matched up too much with the 'ascensions' to dismiss one story or the other immediately.
> 
> ...



"Of course," the rabbit replied, clasping her paws together and swooning like recalling a first date. "It was magnificent. One of our number had challenged you, accusing you of slighting him when the beast arrived and began to threaten the caravan. It was sudden, but you reacted first. Your efforts were super effective against the creature, curling yourself into a ball and launching yourself towards it with incredible speed. Once stunned, you slashed viciously with your claws. It was clear to us then, that you were a noble vaccine to such a virus."

"Tsch," The purple rat scoffed, folding her arms. "Even if he DID save your sorry hide, which wouldn't be that surprising, that doesn't mean you didn't take advantage of him and try to deceive him in to doing something he didn't want to. He came to me to get away from you, because you wanted to haul him off to some castle or something! Probably try to turn him into a freak like you!" 

Outwardly, the rabbit took her accusation well, but it was easy to get the impression she was holding in and internalizing the comments in a very unhealthy way.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Of course," the rabbit replied, clasping her paws together and swooning like recalling a first date. "It was magnificent. One of our number had challenged you, accusing you of slighting him when the beast arrived and began to threaten the caravan. It was sudden, but you reacted first. Your efforts were super effective against the creature, curling yourself into a ball and launching yourself towards it with incredible speed. Once stunned, you slashed viciously with your claws. It was clear to us then, that you were a noble vaccine to such a virus."
> 
> "Tsch," The purple rat scoffed, folding her arms. "Even if he DID save your sorry hide, which wouldn't be that surprising, that doesn't mean you didn't take advantage of him and try to deceive him in to doing something he didn't want to. He came to me to get away from you, because you wanted to haul him off to some castle or something! Probably try to turn him into a freak like you!"
> 
> Outwardly, the rabbit took her accusation well, but it was easy to get the impression she was holding in and internalizing the comments in a very unhealthy way.


'Vaccine to such a virus'?  That seemed more poetic than literal to Sabaku.  And the rabbit... knew well enough of his moveset that he couldn't find a contradiction.  Rollout followed by X-Scissor.  Not an unusual combination... and he guessed the rabbit couldn't be expected to know move typing and realize how odd it was to associate that particular move with being a vaccine.

It amazed him how rude the purple rat was.  They'd spanned the whole spectrum of attitudes, but did this one have a rash nature?  He was going to have to handle this carefully.

He suddenly remembered the clipboard rat was there.  He signed, quickly, before addressing the purple rat.

"Enough with the insults.  There's a part of me that wants to stay a bit longer, but knows I can't really stay as much as she'd want.  The statements aren't mutually exclusive... barring one.  The part about turning me into someone like her... I'm pretty sure it doesn't even work that way."


----------



## Silverthunder (Aug 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> 'Vaccine to such a virus'?  That seemed more poetic than literal to Sabaku.  And the rabbit... knew well enough of his moveset that he couldn't find a contradiction.  Rollout followed by X-Scissor.  Not an unusual combination... and he guessed the rabbit couldn't be expected to know move typing and realize how odd it was to associate that particular move with being a vaccine.
> 
> It amazed him how rude the purple rat was.  They'd spanned the whole spectrum of attitudes, but did this one have a rash nature?  He was going to have to handle this carefully.
> 
> ...



The pudgy rat nodded satisfactorily and walked off with the clipboard, making sure to look it over to see if his signature was right where it needed to be...

"Aren't mutually... what... what does that mean?" The purple rat looked confused by his reply, but was trying to make the effort to understand regardless and help him out.

"It means both statements are equally valid." The rabbit concluded chidingly at the purple rat, who herself steamed a little more at the condescending attitude. "Are you certain you lost your memory, or... perhaps you are still merely waking up? Speaking to our compatriots will surely jog your mind."

"Tsch..." The rat scoffed, before whispering to Sabaku, "I'm pretty sure they think you're one of them... if they find out your like me they'll probably try to kill you... or maybe that's the plan already..."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The pudgy rat nodded satisfactorily and walked off with the clipboard, making sure to look it over to see if his signature was right where it needed to be...
> 
> "Aren't mutually... what... what does that mean?" The purple rat looked confused by his reply, but was trying to make the effort to understand regardless and help him out.
> 
> ...


Sabaku whispered back, "I kind of think they do mistake me for one, yeah.  I don't want to break the illusion just yet.  Be ready though."

He then returned to addressing the rabbit.

"My apologies, had to clear a few things up.  I... don't mind a friendly chat."


----------



## Silverthunder (Aug 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sabaku whispered back, "I kind of think they do mistake me for one, yeah.  I don't want to break the illusion just yet.  Be ready though."
> 
> He then returned to addressing the rabbit.
> 
> "My apologies, had to clear a few things up.  I... don't mind a friendly chat."



"That is wonderful! I am sure speaking with our friends will help jog your memory." The rabbit assured him. 

"Well... I know a guy down in the lower slice, he's a demonologist, good with all kinds of stuff. I get my healing potions from him, I think he'd be a better way to get your memory back." The purple rat said aloud, specifically to slight the rabbit again. "Safer too..." 

As they spoke, the sound of marching echoed behind them. The pudgy rat was back, this time, clogging up the passageway with no less than fifty more Tartarian rats in mostly leather armors, white and sandy brown colors, with some metal plating, carrying triangular shields with none other than Sabaku's face painted on them. 

The puffy rat stood upright and at attention in front of the formation behind Sabaku and his new companion. 

"So noble!" The rabbit practically swooned in her off-putting voice, clasping her paws together like a schoolgirl.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "That is wonderful! I am sure speaking with our friends will help jog your memory." The rabbit assured him.
> 
> "Well... I know a guy down in the lower slice, he's a demonologist, good with all kinds of stuff. I get my healing potions from him, I think he'd be a better way to get your memory back." The purple rat said aloud, specifically to slight the rabbit again. "Safer too..."
> 
> ...


WOW.  He... he really was the center of attention all of a sudden.  What had he done, to earn an army?

He whispered to the purple rat.

"Do you think you'll be able to find me again if you went to see that demonologist now?  Or is this one where I'd need to be there personally?"

He looked to the puffy rat, then addressed the rabbit.

"Quite a sight, isn't it?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Aug 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> WOW.  He... he really was the center of attention all of a sudden.  What had he done, to earn an army?
> 
> He whispered to the purple rat.
> 
> ...



"Well... he says every demon is a little different but... I could speak to him. I can find you later." She replied back in a hushed tone, before giving the rabbit another sidelong glance, and turning to leave through the crowd of soldiers. 

"Quite!" the rabbit replied excitedly at seeing the small army behind Sabaku. "How did you come about such a grand retinue- oh, forgive me... you can't remember can you?"

The puffy rat cleared his throat. "Lord Sabaku assisted Warlord Guttwister and Lady Miss Warlord Cherry in very personal matter using ancient drunken master fighting techniques!" he boasted on Sabaku's behalf. 

"Warlord Heartrender say she also impressed with Lord's drinking constitution!" Another random rat shouted out. 

"Oh, that's right," the rabbit agreed, "you really did enjoy our homemade grape ciders last night."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well... he says every demon is a little different but... I could speak to him. I can find you later." She replied back in a hushed tone, before giving the rabbit another sidelong glance, and turning to leave through the crowd of soldiers.
> 
> "Quite!" the rabbit replied excitedly at seeing the small army behind Sabaku. "How did you come about such a grand retinue- oh, forgive me... you can't remember can you?"
> 
> ...


Drunken?  Sabaku was finally starting to piece together what went on.  He'd heard of alcohol before, but never actually saw anyone drink it where he came from.  And it turned out, he had downed a LOT of it.  He had lost count of how much.

He had heard of escapades done while suffering from a faceful of spores though, and this was a similar concept.

But a _fighting style_ based off of this kind of behavior?  Were they pulling his leg?  Nah, they couldn't be.  They actually got to see it.

"Greatly enjoyed them," Sabaku finally said.  "I'm kind of surprised I can drink that much myself.  Don't get a lot of chances, you know?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Aug 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Drunken?  Sabaku was finally starting to piece together what went on.  He'd heard of alcohol before, but never actually saw anyone drink it where he came from.  And it turned out, he had downed a LOT of it.  He had lost count of how much.
> 
> He had heard of escapades done while suffering from a faceful of spores though, and this was a similar concept.
> 
> ...


"Oh of course!" the rabbit replied. "Someone of such respect would not indulge often, would they?"

She excitedly bounded over to Sabaku, not really reaching down, due in part to her long lanky arms, but placing one on the spikey shrew's shoulder to turn him around and guide him back to the group, and subsequently through his sudden retinue of rats. 

"Uhm, master?" One of the rats interjected. "Where is your pet thing?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh of course!" the rabbit replied. "Someone of such respect would not indulge often, would they?"
> 
> She excitedly bounded over to Sabaku, not really reaching down, due in part to her long lanky arms, but placing one on the spikey shrew's shoulder to turn him around and guide him back to the group, and subsequently through his sudden retinue of rats.
> 
> "Uhm, master?" One of the rats interjected. "Where is your pet thing?"


Pet thing?  He definitely did not know what the rat was talking about.  But this was an ideal opportunity either way.

"I've been meaning to ask about that.  It seems that while the grape cider was settling in me, someone saw fit to steal my belongings.  I didn't get to see who did it."

Hopefully that cleared the issue up.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 14, 2022)

_((Well, time to dig this one out from under the pile caused by the wave of private RP requests... again.  I kind of liked the hangover adventures of Sabaku.))_


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

*wakes up*


----------



## Universe (Oct 26, 2022)

*A dragon named Sunspot shows up*


----------



## Silverthunder (Oct 27, 2022)

@Firuthi Dragovic @TrixieFox @Universe @Mambi

Hey guys! I'm sorry I kind of dropped the ball on this one... I... tend to go in sprints and marathons when it comes to RP it seems... and most other things >.<

However, I do plan on revving up again here soon for a new one if anyone is interested? Hard sci fi with fantasy type, but more structured so I can pace myself more appropriately if anyone might be interested. Likely the same tone and tempo as well.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @Firuthi Dragovic @TrixieFox @Universe @Mambi
> 
> Hey guys! I'm sorry I kind of dropped the ball on this one... I... tend to go in sprints and marathons when it comes to RP it seems... and most other things >.<
> 
> However, I do plan on revving up again here soon for a new one if anyone is interested? Hard sci fi with fantasy type, but more structured so I can pace myself more appropriately if anyone might be interested. Likely the same tone and tempo as well.



Welcome back, missed ya! _<hugs> _No worries, I know about life and pacing on RP's so just nice to see you again. _<smiles widely>_

Sure, I'll jump into a new one with you, and would be happy with a slower pace to accommodate you. (and myself...holiday months. UGH!)

You set the structure, and when ready Mambi'll plague the lands. <lol>


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @Firuthi Dragovic @TrixieFox @Universe @Mambi
> 
> Hey guys! I'm sorry I kind of dropped the ball on this one... I... tend to go in sprints and marathons when it comes to RP it seems... and most other things >.<
> 
> However, I do plan on revving up again here soon for a new one if anyone is interested? Hard sci fi with fantasy type, but more structured so I can pace myself more appropriately if anyone might be interested. Likely the same tone and tempo as well.


_((I'll be in for the new one as well... once I see the content I'll make my decision on who to bring along.  We may get more adventures of Sabaku for all we know.))_


----------



## Universe (Oct 28, 2022)

(Me too)


----------

